# Koblenz-, Westerwald- und Eifeltouren - BrexbachGemsen Sayn  - Teil 3



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Dies ist die Fortsetzung des Themas *Westerwald Touren - BrexbachGemsen Sayn - Teil 1* (28.12.2006 bis 30.11.2009, > 7.000 Beiträge). 
Das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (21. Oktober 2010)

Na wenn Der SÄndy jetzt saynen Geburtstag offiziell verlegt hat, dann von mayner Sayte natürlich auch : Alles alles Gute 

@alutzo und cklein: konnte gestern leider nicht....aua Beinchen....nächstes mal wieder !


und 

*asoluter Obaförsta !!!!!*


----------



## T-Brex (21. Oktober 2010)

*Obaobaförsta* *sozusagen*


----------



## cklein (21. Oktober 2010)

Passt scho... 
Samstag wirds ja wohl eine gute Truppe werden und für mich das erste mal mit mehr als 3 Leuten! 
Selbst gestern zu zweit war es besser als immer nur stumpf alleine durch die Gegend zu fahren!   Das mich mal jemand begleitet kommt leider zu selten vor und meine Motivation sinkt dann schneller als mir lieb ist! 
Daher nehme ich auch gerne eine kleine Anfahrt in kauf!
Ich kann mich also nur wiederholen: Ich freu mich schon auf Samstag!


----------



## CF-Rafi (21. Oktober 2010)

Zitat: 	 	 		



Hallo ,
beim Winterpokal mache ich mit.
Melde mich gleich bei dem Team 3 an.
...und Karten für das AC/DC Fake gibt es noch.Mehr gegen 22.30 Uhr


----------



## Sunny77 (21. Oktober 2010)

So neu! Riecht noch richtig neu hier


----------



## SKlein1974 (21. Oktober 2010)

Das Wetterchen nutz Ich doch direkt mal aus und schwing mich auf mein Lakkes  ...

@jay ...Layder nicht fahre Morgen auf Beerdigung nach KL Samtag erst wieder dahaym ...


----------



## ww-ck (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leutz,

nur dass es nicht vergessen wird. Samstag gehts los. Entweder um 12.00 Uhr in Marienrachdorf, am besten Treffen wir uns in der Kichrstraße 6 bei mir. Fahrzeuge können im Umkreis geparkt werden.

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sourc...and-Pfalz&z=16


Nach Marienrachdorf kommt ihr von Bendorf aus über die B 413. Ca. 4 - 5 km hinter Dierdorf geht es rechts ab nach Marienrachdorf. In Marienrachdorf fahrt ihr rechts in die Hauptstraße. Dann die dritte Straße wieder rechts in die Kirchstraße (Straße führt um die Kirche) 

Ansonsten fahren wir um 13.00 Uhr in Steinen vom Abenteuerspielplatz ab.

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sourc...2&ie=UTF8&z=14

In Steinen, von Schenkelberg aus kommend, fahrt ihr nach der Aral-Tankstelle die zweite Straße links rein (Lindenstraße). Nach ca. 1,5 bis 2 km ist auf der rechten Seite der Abenteuerspielplatz im Wald. Hier könnt ihr rechts und links der Straße auf den Parkplätzen parken. Punkt B.

Nach Steinen kommt ihr von Bendorf aus auch über die B 413. Fahrt allerdings ein paar Kilometer weiter und biegt dann rechts nach Schenkelberg ab. Ihr haltet euch immer Richtung Schenkelberg und fahrt durch Schenkelberg durch. Nach ca. 2 km kommt ihr an eine Kreuzung (B 8). Hier fahrt ihr rechts. Dann kommt ihr automatisch nach Steinen.

Solltet ihr mehr Infos wünschen (Anfahrt oder Strecke) bitte kurz melden. Ansonsten können Olli und ich euch ein schöne Tour versprechen. 

Gruß Olli und Chrisitian


----------



## Focusine (21. Oktober 2010)

Hey ÄÄÄnnndiiiiieeeee,

nachträglich noch alles Liebe und Gute zum Börsdäi aus Klääänmääääschd.....


Jutta


----------



## Focusine (21. Oktober 2010)

@Hangi: Von den schönen Verhüterli nehm bitte 5 Stück.

Jutta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (21. Oktober 2010)

nochmals besten Dank für die Glückwünsche.
Auch an die jenigen die es verpennt haben mich gestern am Feiertag des Heiligen Andreas zu gratulieren.


----------



## SKlein1974 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hui wiedda getaylt  muß ich mich direkt auf Seite ayns verewigen.
> 
> Trainingstag mit 75km und 1400Hm abgeschlossen.
> 53km mit Sepp in und um Wiesbaden,Taunusstein,Bad Schwalbach und mehr schöne Trainingstour in neuem Gebiet.
> Zum Abschluß noch eine dunkel Runde mit Piko am Helm mit dem Keltenfürsten, ist das Teil hell mein lieber Scholli!



 Ihr seid ja Tiere , eure Zeit möcht Ich haben


----------



## eifeljeti (21. Oktober 2010)

@hangi

Kannst für mich auch zwei Kettenschützer mit auf die Liste schreiben.

Ich werde morgen vormittags meine erste MTB-Tour nach der OP machen. Wer von der Eifelfraktion Zeit, Lust und Laune hat kann gerne mit kommen!

Hein


----------



## eifeljeti (21. Oktober 2010)

ca.10:00Uhr


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Oktober 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ja hier.
> Und schon gedatet



änd two for mie


----------



## SKlein1974 (21. Oktober 2010)

Habt Ihr alle Urlaub    Wie siehts Samstag oder Sonntag aus mit ner kleinen Eifelrunde ?? 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich möchte auch auf Seite 1 hier stehen....

.....hat aber nicht geklappt. Jetzt bin ich erster der S.2


----------



## eifeljeti (21. Oktober 2010)

@ sascha

Sonntag könnte ich dir vormittags ein kleines Ründchen anbieten,
muss ich aber noch mit der "Regierung" abklären!

@Oli
Mit Sicherheit werden wir Zeit für ne Runde finden

Gruß
Hein


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Oktober 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ich dachte, du hattest Namenstag!
> Gestern war doch  "Flabes"
> 
> 
> ...



da issa wieder,der kleine Unterschied.Du denkst und ich weiß es.
Sa ist die Anreise mit Pkw geplant.
Brauche aber noch 6 neue Schlappen für mein Lkw.Hoffe auf morgen.
Wenn ich Pech habe erst Sa und dann wirds eng mit ayn in Staynen.
Ich soll doch näxte Woche nach Landsberg am Lech und da gibbet Schnee.


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Oktober 2010)

und was mach ich auf die anderen 5 Felgen?


----------



## Judo-Uwe (21. Oktober 2010)

Brexbachgemsen Team 4 ist gegründet!
Meine Tochter Natalie meldet sich morgen noch an, somit sind noch drei Plätze frei zum anmelden


----------



## carboni1 (21. Oktober 2010)

Zurück vom Urlaub


----------



## Jaymano75 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hey der Carboni hat sich in die schnelle Truppe vom Judo-Uwe eingeklingt.... Da hast Du doch drauf gewartet, oder Dirk


----------



## carboni1 (21. Oktober 2010)

Eigentlich habe ich nicht damit gerechnet! Das Natalie mit macht gibt mir Mut


----------



## Jaymano75 (21. Oktober 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> @jayjay
> Aber im Winterpokal ist schnell nicht gefragt,
> Viel ist da vielmehr
> 
> ...



RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISCHHHHHHHHHHH

Daher bin ich ja auch in der viel - Gruppe 

... i viel good dededede I knew that i wouldn't - dededede I viel nice like sugar and spice dedede


----------



## carboni1 (21. Oktober 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> @jayjay
> Aber im Winterpokal ist schnell nicht gefragt,
> Viel ist da vielmehr
> 
> ...


 
Bratwurst macht nur schnell wennse nicht mehr GUT war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (21. Oktober 2010)

Guten Abend,

bin morgen bei AC/DC Fake dabei.

@Hangi: nehme 2 Kettenstrebegummis


----------



## CF-Rafi (22. Oktober 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> rafi bring die Langhaarperücke mit zwecks Headbanging



hi,
du wirst mir nicht glauben,aber ich hab mir daswegen die Haare lang wachsen lassen.
bis heute abend

P.S.
Wann wollt Ihr da sein?


----------



## dosenfeuer (22. Oktober 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> nur dass es nicht vergessen wird. Samstag gehts los. Entweder um 12.00 Uhr in Marienrachdorf, am besten Treffen wir uns in der Kichrstraße 6 bei mir. Fahrzeuge können im Umkreis geparkt werden.
> 
> ...



Hallo Olli und Christian,

fahrt ihr morgen von Marienrachdorf über Steinen die Tour oder nur von Marienrachdorf und gegebenenfalls von Steinen. Meine Frage lautet daher: Werden wir, werde ich in Steinen auf jeden Fall zur Truppe zustoßen können? Kommt ihr auf jeden Fall in Steinen vorbei?

Gruß 

Dosenfeuer,  alias Dirk, nicht der Carboni Dirk, wegen der Dirks kam es schon zu Verwechselungen


----------



## T-Brex (22. Oktober 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ............ Ich werde jedenfalls um 1300 in Steinen starten.
> 
> mb




...und ich auch...


----------



## T-Brex (22. Oktober 2010)

Goil.....Aynstimmung für heute Abend:



vander Linde.....der rockt....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=543MQM58XoA"]YouTube        - VanderLinde She's rock 'n' roll, Ahoy Rotterdam[/nomedia]


----------



## dosenfeuer (22. Oktober 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hi Dirk,  Start ist 1300 in Steinen am Waldspielplatz. Die Frühaufsteher oder nicht Ausgelasteten können noch je  eine Stunde an und Abfahrt von Marienenrachdorf dranhängen. Ich werde jedenfalls um 1300 in Steinen starten.
> 
> mb


Danke für die Antwort.

Ich werde jetzt nzum Abendessen noch zwei leckere Doppelbock von Andechser auf uns zwei trinken. Wir sehen uns dann morgen um 13:00 Uhr in Steinen.

Gruß

Dirk, der aus Taunusstein der gestern mit black Sepp und Hangi die 53 Km mitfahren mußte. Man(n) müßte noch mal 20 Jahre jünger sein !!


----------



## ww-ck (22. Oktober 2010)

dosenfeuer schrieb:


> Hallo Olli und Christian,
> 
> fahrt ihr morgen von Marienrachdorf über Steinen die Tour oder nur von Marienrachdorf und gegebenenfalls von Steinen. Meine Frage lautet daher: Werden wir, werde ich in Steinen auf jeden Fall zur Truppe zustoßen können? Kommt ihr auf jeden Fall in Steinen vorbei?
> 
> ...


Hallo Dosenfeuer. wie der Viktor schon gesagt hat ist Start um 13.00 Uhr in Steinen. Wem die 50 km nicht reichen kann um 12.00 mit mir in Luckytowncity starten und auch wieder zurückfahren.

Euch allen heute abend viel Spass und morgen frisch sein, gelle.

Übrigens denkt an warme Klamotten. Der Wetterbericht sagt für die Bereiche Bad Marienberg und Hachenburg max. 5 - 6° C voraus.


----------



## carboni1 (22. Oktober 2010)

3/4 Hose brauchste auf jeden fall. Ich hätte Knielinge angezogen und Beinlinge mit genommen vermutlich auch die Klimajacke. Viel Spass wünsche ich euch morgen.


----------



## Jaymano75 (23. Oktober 2010)

@all Café Hahn Gemsen....dat war ein schöner Abend...Oliver und Co bitte mal die Bilder posten!

J.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (23. Oktober 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Kann man noch in kurz fahren?



Kann man, Frau auch - ist aber kalt.

@all - ich muss es leider sagen, aber es könnte sein, dass es etwas regnet am Nachmittag. Also Klamottentechnisch darauf einstellen.
Bis nachher.


----------



## SKlein1974 (23. Oktober 2010)

Good Morning @all 

Grüße aus dem kalten Kaiserslautern haben hier -5 grad im Moment aber die Sonne schaynt auch hier, treffe mich glaych um 10h mit paar Leuten zum Pfälzerwald Erkundungstürchen  hab auch schön brav das Gemsentrachtele mitgenommen Wird bestimmt cool (im warsten Sinne des Wortes) Fotos werden folgen !!
Freut mich das Ihr so einen schönen Abend hattet gestern wäre gern dabay gewesen wäre schöner gewesen als auf ner Trauerfeier zu sein aber naja.
Wünsche euch Viel Spaß heut Mittag bei der Tour 

nur eins muss Ich dazu sagen : 

Die Sunn bleibt in de Palz heut  

Haut rein Leuts 

@ Sepp und Dirk ..wie lange bleibt Ihr den da ?? komplettes WE ?? 

@ Hein ...sehr gerne komme heute Zurück werd das aber auch noch mit der Direktion klären müssen gebe dir noch Bescheid deswegen .

Gruß Sascha


----------



## dosenfeuer (23. Oktober 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Good Morning @all
> 
> Grüße aus dem kalten Kaiserslautern haben hier -5 grad im Moment aber die Sonne schaynt auch hier, treffe mich glaych um 10h mit paar Leuten zum Pfälzerwald Erkundungstürchen  hab auch schön brav das Gemsentrachtele mitgenommen Wird bestimmt cool (im warsten Sinne des Wortes) Fotos werden folgen !!
> Freut mich das Ihr so einen schönen Abend hattet gestern wäre gern dabay gewesen wäre schöner gewesen als auf ner Trauerfeier zu sein aber naja.
> ...



Guten Morgen Sascha,

ich mußte gestern noch meinen Golf III aus der Werkstatt holen. Die Kiste ist gestern erfolgreich über den TÜV gekommen.  Deshalb reise ich heute erst an. Ich bin am Donnerstag noch mit Sepp und Hangi 53 Km gefahren. Die 2 fanden es total locker, ich weniger. Mal schauen, ob ich heute hinter Viktor im Windschatten radeln kann 

Sascha seh mal zu, dass die Lauterer mehr Punkte bekommen. War am Mittwoch in KL. im Monte Mare. Empfehlenswert.

Ich glaube die Sonnencreme brrauche ich heute nicht.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Jaymano75 (23. Oktober 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> War das ein Hammerabend!
> @JayJAy bidda schön du wolltest es so haben, den Rest gibts im Gesichterbuch.



Ich höhre Müsli schon sagen..... Café Hahn bei Nacht. Super Bilder


----------



## T-Brex (23. Oktober 2010)

Heute gibts ab 1300 h das 


Eiserne Kreuz 

Steinen II


----------



## CF-Rafi (23. Oktober 2010)

hi,
bin um 1300 uhr in Steinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (23. Oktober 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ich kenn nur Andreas KreuzAnhang anzeigen 197372


----------



## cklein (23. Oktober 2010)

Wieder zurück...geh jetzt erstmal duschen!!
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht und ich werde voraussichtlich öfter bei euch aufschlagen 
Bin mal auf die GPS-Daten gespannt!!


----------



## T-Brex (23. Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank an WWCK und Olli und deren Familien !!!!

Super Tour mit toller Verpflegung 

Genauer Tourservice kommt vom wwck

...13 1/2 Gemsen 50 km und über 1000 hm....

Die Neugemse cklein hat sich prima eingefügt und ist jederzeit willkommen

Mir hats riesen Spaß gemacht...nächstes Jahr ist bereits wieder gebucht...


----------



## CF-Rafi (23. Oktober 2010)

war mal wieder eine schöne WW Tour.
Es hat richtig Spass gemacht nach der gestrigen Headbangers Party.
Danke an Chris und Olli & ihre Family (lecker Kuchen..).
..und jetzt happa happa  hmm


----------



## Leprechaun (23. Oktober 2010)

Während ihr durch den Westerwald radelt, bekomme ich Tipps vom Großmeister


----------



## Jaymano75 (23. Oktober 2010)

Leprechaun schrieb:


> Während ihr durch den Westerwald radelt, bekomme ich Tipps vom Großmeister



Weltklasse, da können wir ja nur ganz vorne im WP mitfahren 
Wenn ich nicht wüsste das Du in Amsterdam warst.....


----------



## SKlein1974 (23. Oktober 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Black Sepp
> 
> Rucksack ist geordert
> http://www.dakine-shop.de/products/...ike-Rucksack-mit-3L-Getraenkebeutel-2010.html
> ...



Den nennen wir dann " Mettbrötchenvorberaytungswegfreischneiderrucksack " 


@ DosenfeuerDirk ....wieder nix gewesen heut 2:1 für Freiburg ...Langsam bekommen wir die Krise ..


----------



## Sunny77 (23. Oktober 2010)

Für den Winterpokal Team 5 wäre ich als absoluter Neuanfänger wieder bei


----------



## cklein (23. Oktober 2010)

Frisch geduscht und in die Erholungsphase eingetaucht hab ich auch noch ein paar Worte!
In erster Linie möchte ich mich bei allen für die nette "Aufnahme" bedanken. Integration leicht gemacht. Ihr seid sehr diszipliniert, trotzdem super lustig unterwegs. Das macht das ganze noch angenehmer.
Dann ein besonderer Dank an den Tourguide und das ganze drum herum. Mit den Brötchen und Kuchen hätte ich im Leben nicht gerechnet. Die Organisation war echt Top. Besonders gut hat mir gefallen, dass du jeder Zeit wusstest wo wir sind und du uns über die nächsten Abschnitte informieren konntest.
So macht das Biken Spaß und deshalb werde ich öfter mal auftauchen. 
Es hat einfach alles gepasst!
Victor hat die Fotos geschossen,oder? Die hatte ich gerne  
Jetzt wünsche ich allen noch ein schönes Wochenende!
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Oktober 2010)

Das war wieder erste Sahne heute.
Olli und Chris kann man zu dieser Tour nur größten Lob aussprechen.
Allerdings war der Kuchen von nichts und niemanden zu toppen.
Vielen Dank für den schönen Samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eifeljeti (23. Oktober 2010)

@Sascha

Muß für morgen leider absagen. Oma und Opa besuchen ist angesagt.
Wie sieht es denn die Woche bei dir aus?
Gruß
Hein


----------



## dosenfeuer (24. Oktober 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Das war wieder erste Sahne heute.
> Olli und Chris kann man zu dieser Tour nur größten Lob aussprechen.
> Allerdings war der Kuchen von nichts und niemanden zu toppen.
> Vielen Dank für den schönen Samstag.



Auch ich schließe mich den Vorschreibern an. Richtiges Westerwaldwetter, mit Sonne, Wind und leichten Regen. Eine hervorragend organisierte und durchgeführte Tourenführung  mit bester Verpflegung. 

Viktor erteilte mir zudem Geschichtsunterricht. Endlich habe ich mal den Atlantikwall und den Westwall gesehen. Was es nicht alles im schönen Westerwald gibt.

 Fazit: Vielen Dank Chris und Olli und den Rest der Gemse, die alle ohne Sturz und gesund das Ziel erreicht haben!!

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## T-Brex (24. Oktober 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> schön für die Traumpfade frei zuschneiden




....nimm dies....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gY4PI5MIALY.....:D


----------



## Dicker Bambini (24. Oktober 2010)

So, als 1/2 Guido auch maynen besten Dank für's 1x etwas länger warten. 

...deswegen, die Blumen für den Tour-Guido gebühren schon ww-ck auf den kann man(n) sich verlassen.

Die köstlichen Grüße bezüglich der Verpflegung, wohl besonders dem Kuchen wegen, habe ich waytergegeben. 

Der Beschluß steht fest: nächstest mal zway Kuchen. Damit *Tom 7 Stücker * kriegt, aber ich auch noch *WENIGSTENS EINS oder EINHALBES* 

Nach den bayden letzten Touren ways ich auch was im Winter zu tun ist.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (24. Oktober 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Kann ich mich nur anschließen Nächste mal einen Kuchen nur für Hangschieber


 
@sepp
dem kann ich damit wahrschaynlich schon ayn Wayhnachtsgeschenk machen


----------



## Dicker Bambini (24. Oktober 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Bin doch kein Vielfraß  das waren leider nur 5 Stücke plus 2 ganze und ein halbes Brötchen.
> Es war doch alles bezahlt und nicht für den Müll gedacht
> Wenn ich etwas gefunden habe was mir schmeckt, esse ich immer auf Vorrat!!!
> Aber den Kuchen deiner Holden, nehme ich gerne auch zwischendurch.


 
Wird vorgemerkt ... O.K?


----------



## Dicker Bambini (24. Oktober 2010)

BrexbachGemsen Team 5
gegründet... wer fährt beim Nachwuchs und Wiedereinsteigerteam mit?


----------



## Sunny77 (24. Oktober 2010)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> BrexbachGemsen Team 5
> gegründet... wer fährt beim Nachwuchs und Wiedereinsteigerteam mit?




Bin mit am Start. Aber hab Nachsicht mit mir, musste seit Anfang Juli das Bike im Keller stehen lassen.
Marienrachdorf? Nice, habe derzeit oft vor mit dem Bike nach Dierdorf zu fahren um meine Eltern zu besuchen (von Hundsdof aus). Vielleicht komm ich mal in MD vorbei.


----------



## T-Brex (24. Oktober 2010)

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/search?name=brexbachgemsen

Dees is a Woahnsinn.....5 Teams  

Alle die noch mitmachen wollen bitte hier in Team 5 anmelden....aber z.z...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicker Bambini (24. Oktober 2010)

Sunny77 schrieb:


> Bin mit am Start. Aber hab Nachsicht mit mir, musste seit Anfang Juli das Bike im Keller stehen lassen.
> Marienrachdorf? Nice, habe derzeit oft vor mit dem Bike nach Dierdorf zu fahren um meine Eltern zu besuchen (von Hundsdof aus). Vielleicht komm ich mal in MD vorbei.


 
Schick, schick... dann sind zumindest die grundsätzlichen Voraussetzungen glaych, aber die gewichtigen Punkte liegn noch auf mayner sayte


----------



## Jaymano75 (24. Oktober 2010)

Bei Team 4 liegt eine Überbuchung vor. Es gehen nur 5 je Team... da muss der Uwe dann entsprechend noch die Dame die noch rechtzeitig Platz 5 genommen hat freischalten.....


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Oktober 2010)

wenn das so weitergeht....
bei dieser BrexbachGemsenInvasion bekommt der Westerwall direkt eine andere Bedeutung


----------



## Dicker Bambini (24. Oktober 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/search?name=brexbachgemsen
> 
> Dees is a Woahnsinn.....5 Teams
> 
> Alle die noch mitmachen wollen bitte hier in Team 5 anmelden....aber z.z...


 
Bin bereit... @Tom, hat mich alles etwas ... zuviel Technik heute morgen...

Sooooo... jetzt Familiensonntag...


----------



## Sunny77 (24. Oktober 2010)

Leute, ich war jetzt gerade mal 1 Stunde mir Hausarbeit beschäftigt und ihr schafft es direkt 5mal zu schreiben seit meiner Post. Wer soll denn da noch mitkommen ? Manchmal glaub ich ihr habt zuviel Zeit 

Das mit dem team wird noch .... ansonsten räumen wir das Feld zu 2.auf


----------



## ww-ck (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leutz,

auch von mir vielen Dank. War ne schöne Runde. Hat Spass gemacht.
Ich kriege im Moment leider nicht die Tourdaten hochgeladen. Versuche ich noch nachzureichen. Wie Tom schon geschrieben hat 78 km und 1.400 hm.
Euren Dank habe ich an Cornelia weiter gegeben. 
Jonas hat es auch Spass gemacht. Er war aber auch froh in Hachenburg aussteigen zu können.

So werde jetzt mein Rad reinigen. c.u.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

habe das Höhenprofil und die Übersicht der 80er Tour bei Facebook geladen.
guckst du hier
www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=107...bum#!/profile.php?id=100001714509350&v=photos

Gruß Christian


----------



## Focusine (24. Oktober 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Bei Team 4 liegt eine Überbuchung vor. Es gehen nur 5 je Team... da muss der Uwe dann entsprechend noch die Dame die noch rechtzeitig Platz 5 genommen hat freischalten.....



Na toll, dann meld ich mich ma an und werd' direkt wieder rausgeschmissen.... 

Was muß ich dann jetzt machen... Vlt. kann ich mich ja dann noch im 5ten Team anmelden, wenns recht ist... 

Jutta


----------



## cklein (24. Oktober 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe das Höhenprofil und die Übersicht der 80er Tour bei Facebook geladen.
> guckst du hier
> ...



Hey Christian,
Ich kann leider nicht auf deinen Account bei Facebook zugreifen. 
Kannst du mich dort mal adden!?!?


----------



## Jaymano75 (24. Oktober 2010)

Focusine schrieb:


> Na toll, dann meld ich mich ma an und werd' direkt wieder rausgeschmissen....
> 
> Was muß ich dann jetzt machen... Vlt. kann ich mich ja dann noch im 5ten Team anmelden, wenns recht ist...
> 
> Jutta



Hi Jutta,

 könntest  Dich tatsächlich ins Team 5 einschreiben. Da sind noch 3 Plätze frei. Judo-Uwe muss als TeamGründer Team 4 entsprechend aktiv werde....wenn ichs richtig gesehen habe war Verena schneller als Du
Aber macht doch nix . Wir kommen alle unter ... und sonst machst Du halt Team 6 auf...Dein Gatte will doch bestimmt auch


----------



## Focusine (24. Oktober 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Hi Jutta,
> 
> könntest  Dich tatsächlich ins Team 5 einschreiben. Da sind noch 3 Plätze frei. Judo-Uwe muss als TeamGründer Team 4 entsprechend aktiv werde....wenn ichs richtig gesehen habe war Verena schneller als Du
> Aber macht doch nix . Wir kommen alle unter ... und sonst machst Du halt Team 6 auf...Dein Gatte will doch bestimmt auch



Also muß ich warten, dass der Uwe mich irgendwie wieder löscht....
OK, sind ja noch ein paar Tage bis Anmeldeschluß. Dann häng ich mich bei Olli dran... 
Neee, der Klaus macht so was net mit. Da hat er keine Lust zu....


----------



## T-Brex (25. Oktober 2010)

*Mittwoch wieder Fayerabendrunde 1700 h ab Schloß Sayn
*
Bitte recht zahlraych mit LICHT erschayn


----------



## Dicker Bambini (25. Oktober 2010)

Focusine schrieb:


> Also muß ich warten, dass der Uwe mich irgendwie wieder löscht....
> OK, sind ja noch ein paar Tage bis Anmeldeschluß. Dann häng ich mich bei Olli dran...
> Neee, der Klaus macht so was net mit. Da hat er keine Lust zu....



Jo, mach Dich noch in Team 5...

Wenn Verena und Du dabbay sind ist der Markt gehalten, dann simma och 5

Gruß


----------



## Focusine (25. Oktober 2010)

Bin ja dabay - aba der Uwe muss et erst machen, dat et geht...


----------



## T-Brex (26. Oktober 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *Mittwoch wieder Fayerabendrunde 1700 h ab Schloß Sayn
> *
> Bitte recht zahlraych mit LICHT erschayn




nur so zur Erinnerung


----------



## cklein (26. Oktober 2010)

grundsätzlich spricht nichts dagegen, aber meine bestellte funzel ist noch nicht da!! dauert auch noch, kommt aus den usa!!
daher werde ich mit meinen teelichtern nicht am start sein, macht nämlich keinen spaß nichts zu sehen!!
werde dann hier meine runden drehen, so wie gestern 
samstag komme ich dann aber wieder rum!!
wetter soll ja prächtig werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (26. Oktober 2010)

..und die letzte Tour des Jahres mit Summertime...danach ist Samstags auch LICHT angesagt...


----------



## BurgFräulein (26. Oktober 2010)

Also im Team 6 würde ich mitmachen, wenn ich darf!


----------



## Jaymano75 (26. Oktober 2010)

...UNGLAUBLICH ... Meine Frau wird in der Rhein-Zeitung "Sport Regional" als einzige Gemse in den Ergebnislisten (Kurzstrecke , Frauen MTB Büchel) geführt und genannt.....
Keine andere Gemse ist auf den anderen Strecken (Mittel/Lang) gelistet...immer nur die Top Gesamt je Strecke. Skandal!



smooth - Du bist toll! Love u !!


P.S: Im dazugehörigen Bericht wird übrigens noch erwähnt, dass dank bescheidener Ausschilderung der führende Bonnenkessel sich total verfahren hat und so um den Gesamtsieg der CX Challenge gebracht wurde


----------



## smooth77 (26. Oktober 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> ...UNGLAUBLICH ... Meine Frau wird in der Rhein-Zeitung "Sport Regional" als einzige Gemse in den Ergebnislisten (Kurzstrecke , Frauen MTB Büchel) geführt und genannt.....
> Keine andere Gemse ist auf den anderen Strecken (Mittel/Lang) gelistet...immer nur die Top Gesamt je Strecke. Skandal!
> 
> 
> ...




Auch konditionell schlechtere Fahrer haben mal das Glück erwähnt zu werden. 
( Trag dich doch nächstest mal unter den Frauen ein Jens )


----------



## SKlein1974 (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo 

an die Eifelfraktionjungs : 

Hat wer von euch Morgen Mittag Lust auf ne Runde Biken ?? Habe Urlaub Morgen wäre ggf ab 12-13h Startklar , sofern Interesse besteht auf en gemeinsamen Ausritt pls SMS oder PN 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## T-Brex (27. Oktober 2010)

Das war ayn schönes schnelles Töurchen heute....32 km und gut 700 hm unter 2 h. 

Doch beim Rabi Jakob waren Klaus und Klaus nicht zu finden....schade...

Jetzt hatte ich heute endlich mal den Weg dorthin gefunden(und die andern Gemsen natürlich auch), und dann sind Klaus und Klaus nicht da.......shame on you....


----------



## eifeljeti (27. Oktober 2010)

@Sascha

Lust hätte ich schon, bin aber ausgerechnet Donnerstag nicht da. Wie sieht es denn Freitag bei dir aus?

Gruß
Hein


----------



## SKlein1974 (28. Oktober 2010)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Freitag (Morgen) 15 Uhr Waldfrieden??




Ich bin dann am Arbeiten bin erst gg 18h @ Home


----------



## Sarkastos (28. Oktober 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> an die Eifelfraktionjungs :
> 
> ...





Fühle mich jetzt doch ein wenig ausgegrenzt. 
Nach langer Zeit der Rad und Boardabstinenz lese ich seltsames. 
Gibt es hier bei euch auf einmal eine Zweiklassenfahrgemeinschaft

Komme nicht aus der Eifel und ne Nummer hab ich auch nicht.
Hätte aber Zeit gehabt.

Schönen Gruß ganz nah aus NRW

Bis demnächst Karsten

PS: Falls es noch ein WP Team geben würde, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (28. Oktober 2010)

Samstag 30.11.2010 letzte Chance für dieses Jahr eine Tour zur Sommerzeit zu fahren, deshalb:


*Samstag um ayn in Sayn sayn*


*und zahlraych erschayn, denn das Wetter wird nochmal richtig fayn.
*
Bitte Notbeleuchtung mitbringen, falls wir wieder so ne "Pannentour" haben sollten....ich freue mich schon auf Euch


----------



## Jaymano75 (28. Oktober 2010)

*Info *
Am Samstag findet im Bendorfer Stadtwald eine Revier übergreifende DRÜCKJAGD  von 09:00-ca. 13Uhr statt. Einige Waldwege sowie die Schranken zwischen Meisenhof und Grillhütte "Sträßchen" werden gesperrt. 
Also passt auf Euch auf !!!!!!


Die Info kommt vom Ordnungsamt und der Forstverwaltung und steht im Kleeblatt.


----------



## T-Brex (28. Oktober 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> *Info *
> Am Samstag findet im Bendorfer Stadtwald eine Revier übergreifende DRÜCKJAGD  von 09:00-ca. 13Uhr statt. Einige Waldwege sowie die Schranken zwischen Meisenhof und Grillhütte "Sträßchen" werden gesperrt.
> Also passt auf Euch auf !!!!!!
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tip, wird bei der Tourplanung berücksichtigt


----------



## eifeljeti (28. Oktober 2010)

@ Oli

15:00 Uhr ist nicht so gut. Ich muss um 16:00Uhr wieder in Plaidt sein!
Vorschlag: 14:15Uhr in Wehr und wir fahren dann zum See. So kommt jeder auf mind. 2,5Std biken

Gruß
Hein


----------



## eifeljeti (28. Oktober 2010)

14:00Uhr ist auch gut! Sag mir wo ich hinkommen muss und ich bin dann da!


----------



## Schicko (28. Oktober 2010)

@Tosche! Is ja en Ding,Ihr ward beim Rabi,waren zufällig in Gladbach im Soundöfje.
Wenn mir dad gewust hätten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dosenfeuer (29. Oktober 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Auf meine Sayte des Rhayns sollte es euch auch nicht verschlagen.
> Hier ist am Samstag ab ca. 10Uhr bis in den späten Nachmittag eine Treibjagd (heißt in Sayn Drückjagd  ) angesagt.
> Für den Nichtjäger auch "Hubertusjagd" genannt.
> In den Tagen um den 3. November ist dies der Höhepunkt der reiterlichen und/oder der Jagdsaison.
> ...



Hi Tom,

wann ist denn am Samstag die Tour, um 13, 14 oder 14:15 Uhr am Schloß Sayn oder Rengsdorf oder wo? Wenn ich aus Taunussayn komme, muß ich doch wissen, wann und wo ich sayn muß,gell?

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## T-Brex (29. Oktober 2010)

Hi Dosenfeuer !

Samstags um Ayn in Sayn am Schloß


----------



## T-Brex (29. Oktober 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Samstag 30.11.2010 letzte Chance für dieses Jahr eine Tour zur Sommerzeit zu fahren, deshalb:
> 
> 
> *Samstag um ayn in Sayn sayn*
> ...



Zur Erinnerung


----------



## cklein (29. Oktober 2010)

bin morgen am start, auch wenn ich mich heute nicht so fit fühle...wird schon werden...


----------



## T-Brex (29. Oktober 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ich auch am start! 1300 in kurz!
> 
> ....muss gleich nur noch nach Valla!
> 
> ...



...ganz ganz kurz....










.*..und für morgen habe ich ayne .....würdige Sommerzayt-Abschluß-Tour !!!....alles Weitere morgen um ayn in Sayn...*


----------



## T-Brex (29. Oktober 2010)

AC DC war gestern.....Sonntag ist Zappa angesagt....Sheik Yerbouti, die beste Zappa Coverband Deutschlands oder gar Weltweit ?...wieder im Hahn...ich werde mit Phönix_08 dort sein:

http://www.cafehahn.de/programm_9.html?action=detail&type=event&id=147


----------



## dosenfeuer (29. Oktober 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> AC DC war gestern.....Sonntag ist Zappa angesagt....Sheik Yerbouti, die beste Zappa Coverband Deutschlands oder gar Weltweit ?...wieder im Hahn...ich werde mit Phönix_08 dort sein:
> 
> http://www.cafehahn.de/programm_9.html?action=detail&type=event&id=147



Tom,

ich komme morgen zum 1. mal zum Schloß. Wo kann ich mein Auto abstellen und wo finde ich Euch genau am Schloß?

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## T-Brex (29. Oktober 2010)

guckst Du hier: in 56170 Bendorf-Sayn


http://maps.google.de/maps?oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=schlo%C3%9F+sayn&fb=1&gl=de&hq=schlo%C3%9F+sayn&hnear=Bendorf&ei=wgDLTKS_Bozwsgb6hJ2pAQ&sa=X&oi=local_group&ct=image&resnum=4&ved=0CAcQtgMwAw



Direkt vorm Schloß wird gestartet. Du hast email für weitere Infos...


----------



## SKlein1974 (29. Oktober 2010)

Verdammt und Ich muss Arbeiten bis 14h


----------



## T-Brex (29. Oktober 2010)

NNNNNNabend, der fayne Herr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (29. Oktober 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ich nicht mehr!
> 
> 
> Bäggägän!



hast Du´s gut


----------



## T-Brex (30. Oktober 2010)

...kayne Sorge...es wird schön heute !!....aber sicherheitshalber eine kleine Lampe als Notlicht mitbringen, falls es hinten raus in die Dämmerung kommen sollte....ist nicht geplant...aber je langsam desto länger


----------



## dosenfeuer (30. Oktober 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Moin moin,  was geht?
> Bringe heute noch einen Bekannten mit.
> Bitte auch für mich nicht anstrengender als letzte Woche!
> 
> ...



Morgen Viktor,

was trägt man heute in Bendorf; das kleine Schwarze mit oder ohne Strumpfhose?

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## dosenfeuer (30. Oktober 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Moin moin,  was geht?
> Bringe heute noch einen Bekannten mit.
> Bitte auch für mich nicht anstrengender als letzte Woche!
> 
> ...



Klar, bring mal die Reizwäsche mit


----------



## T-Brex (30. Oktober 2010)

Rayzwäsche??????


----------



## T-Brex (30. Oktober 2010)

Röchtich....Obaförsta....


----------



## T-Brex (30. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt, man merkt sofort, Du bist vom Fach 

Auch das 2011 MiFA sieht super aus. Ayne echte Alternative zu Rotschild und derglaychen...


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. Oktober 2010)

Ihr wisst schon , dass es dafür eine aygene Kategorie im Forum gibt 
Guckt ihr hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434877&highlight=babeshttp://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=413904&highlight=babes


----------



## T-Brex (30. Oktober 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon , dass es dafür eine aygene Kategorie im Forum gibt
> Guckt ihr hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434877&highlight=babes




Habe da kayne MIFA - Bikes gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (30. Oktober 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Habe da kayne MIFA - Bikes gefunden




MIFA = Mädchen in Fashion Autfits


----------



## Schiebekind (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
ihr scheint mir ja ne lustige Truppe zu sein.
Zuerst ein ganz dickes ENTSCHULDIGUNG MÄDELS!!!!!!!!!
Falls ich mal darf sucht ihr solche Bilder  ?


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Oktober 2010)

da ist man mal ne Woche nicht da und dann sowas hier im Fred.
Falls es jemand vergessen haben sollte....
wir sind hier bei Mtb-News.de 

schaut euch lieber in meinem Bikemarkt um.
Für Gemsen ist natürlich alles verhandelbar.


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. Oktober 2010)

so - ich heute nur GA1 2h locker am Rhein, am Montag gehts dann los mit dem Winterpokal, werde wohl ne schöne Waldtrailrunde zum Start mit dem Eifelgreg einlegen. Dann Mittwoch in Sayn und dann noch bissl Heimtrainer...


----------



## ww-ck (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Guides,

schöne Tour heute. Nur fast 50 % der Leute im Wald verlieren ist ein schlechter Schnitt. Lieber mal vorne weniger gasen und auf den Rest der Truppe achten. Zumal klar war dass einige auf den Trails nicht unbedingt schnell sind. Und von wegen an der Stelle kann man sich nicht verfahren - Erfahrung macht klug.


----------



## carboni1 (30. Oktober 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Hallo Guides,
> 
> schöne Tour heute. Nur fast 50 % der Leute im Wald verlieren ist ein schlechter Schnitt. Lieber mal vorne weniger gasen und auf den Rest der Truppe achten. Zumal klar war dass einige auf den Trails nicht unbedingt schnell sind. Und von wegen an der Stelle kann man sich nicht verfahren - Erfahrung macht klug.


 
Das hört sich nicht gut anhabt Ihr den alle wieder zusammen gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (30. Oktober 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Das hört sich nicht gut anhabt Ihr den alle wieder zusammen gefunden?


In Sayn haben sich die Gruppen wieder vereint.
Alle angekommen.


----------



## carboni1 (30. Oktober 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Aber abgesehen von der durchaus vermeidbaren Spaltung waren wieder 11 Gemsen und Interessierte unterwegs. Hoffe, dass wir die neuen nicht abgeschreckt haben. Dass mit dem Verlieren ist (bleibt, nicht war Tosche?) die Ausnahme. Wir können uns schließlich überall Verfahren
> 
> Also @all:
> 
> ...


 
Sind wir Eingeladen?


----------



## carboni1 (30. Oktober 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Carboni das ist nix für uns,da wird man doch nicht satt.


 
Du meinst so wie bei der Systemgastronomie mit dem Goldenem M ?


----------



## carboni1 (30. Oktober 2010)

Hier, wie ich finde ein gutes Angebot für die RaceGemsen:
http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...ilArtikel=1&ArtikelID=17912&wahlbild=2&sortby=
am 12.11. & 17.11. soll es auf alles 20% geben! Ob das auch für die Angebote auch gilt weiss ich leider noch nicht.


----------



## T-Brex (30. Oktober 2010)

Frisch gestärkt, nach der "Dirty Harry Tour"

Es waren dann 57 km und knapp 1100 hm. 11 Gemsen auf den Spuren der RWW Trophy. Wir haben hier und da etwas abgekürzt, aber die Highlights mitgenommen. Schade das wir uns auf den letzten Kilometern "verloren" haben...aber et hät widda jot jejange.....bis auf "Dirty-Harry", war schon nach Hause, haben wir den Rest der Meute in Sayn "gestellt"

Ich denke wir sollten wieder anfangen Handys mitzunehmen, damit wir uns anfunken können, wenn das passiert, was aygentlich keiner will das es passiert.

Schee wars heute mit Euch ...und der "neue" Jens hat ganz schön Power in den Baynchen....Respekt...

Sayn-Aubachtal-Rengsdorf-Kurtscheid-Wolfenacker-Börder-Datzerod-RHWeg-Monrepos-Rheinsteig-Segendorf-Obelbiebel-Gladbach-Heimbach-Sayn-fayn.


----------



## ww-ck (30. Oktober 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Ich denke wir sollten wieder anfangen Handys mitzunehmen, damit wir uns anfunken können, wenn das passiert, was aygentlich keiner will das es passiert.


Gute Idee.


----------



## carboni1 (30. Oktober 2010)

Habe mir gerade das hier geholt und bin mehr als zu frieden!
http://www.samsungmobile.de/samsung-handy/samsung-b2710


----------



## T-Brex (30. Oktober 2010)

*Und schon wieder Obaförsta !!!.....das kann kayn Zufall sayn.....

Erinnerung für die Sound-Gemsen.....Zappa lebt*.....morgen Abend im Cafe Hahn Koblenz....die beste Zappa Coverband !!!!....Original-Zappa-Stimme !!!!                            *

Sheik Yerbouti*


Wir sind schon zu dritt...wäre schön wenn noch ein paar Gemsen dazustoßen würden...

http://www.cafehahn.de/programm_9.html?action=detail&type=event&id=147


----------



## carboni1 (30. Oktober 2010)

Deshalb:
*Samsung B2710: Outdoor-Handy mit GPS*

*Wasserdicht bis zu 1m max 30 min hat GPS Navi Taschenlampe und 25 Tage Standby usw. gibts im Netz fÃ¼r 130,-â¬ mit Versand!*


*Samsung B2710* FÃ¼r den hÃ¤rteren Einsatz. 

Mit dem B2710 erweitert Samsung in den nÃ¤chsten Wochen seine Auswahl an Outdoor-Handys in Deutschland. Es ist das erste robust gebaute Modell des Herstellers, das mit einem GPS-Modul und Google Maps fÃ¼r die Positionsbestimmung ausgestattet ist. Auch Ã¼ber einen digitalen Kompass, einen SchrittzÃ¤hler und eine integrierte Taschenlampe verfÃ¼gt das B2710, dessen Preis allerdings noch offen ist.

*UMTS-Technik inklusive*
FÃ¼r Online-Besuche, etwa um Google Maps zu nutzen, unterstÃ¼tzt das B2710 laut Samsung die schnelle Mobilfunktechnik UMTS. Dazu ist die Bluetooth-Schnittstelle 2.1 fÃ¼r drahtlose Datentransfers mit kompatiblen GerÃ¤ten eingebaut. Eine 2-Megapixel-Kamera macht das Outdoor-Handy zudem fototauglich. FÃ¼r musikalische Unterhaltung sorgen ein MP3-Player sowie eine Radio-Funktion. Der Speicher lÃ¤sst sich per microSD-Karte um 16 GByte erweitern. Telefonbuch, Freisprechfunktion und ein Organizer fehlen dem B2700 ebenfalls nicht. Der Austausch von Nachrichten klappt per SMS, MMS, E-Mail und Instant Messaging.

Das B2710 steckt in einem stoÃfesten GehÃ¤use (121 x 53 x 18 Millimeter, 116 Gramm), das laut Samsung nach IP67-Zertifizierung auch vor Ã¤uÃeren Widrigkeiten wie Staub geschÃ¼tzt ist. Zudem soll es bis zu 30 Minuten bei einem Meter Wassertiefe durchhalten. FÃ¼r die Laufzeit des mitgelieferten Akkus (1300 mAh) gibt Samsung 19 Stunden Sprechzeit beziehungsweise bis zu 25 Tage im Bereitschaftsmodus an. 

(wh)


----------



## T-Brex (30. Oktober 2010)

@Carboni:  wir haben Dich heute vermißt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (30. Oktober 2010)

Ja ich weiß, leider habe ich mich heute auf der Arbeit in der rechten Handfläche leicht Verletzt. Nichts schlimmes aber um den Lenker lange fest zu halten wäre heute noch zu früh gewesen. Denke frühestens ab Montag sollte es wieder gehen. Hab auch leider am Mittwoch den ganzen Tag Dienst


----------



## T-Brex (30. Oktober 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, leider habe ich mich heute auf der Arbeit in der rechten Handfläche leicht Verletzt. Nichts schlimmes aber um den Lenker lange fest zu halten wäre heute noch zu früh gewesen. Denke frühestens ab Montag sollte es wieder gehen. Hab auch leider am Mittwoch den ganzen Tag Dienst



..Autsch...da hat dann heute ayn Kunde 100 Gramm Aufschnitt ohne Berechnung dazubekommen


----------



## carboni1 (30. Oktober 2010)

Wenn das Wetter am Montag ok ist wollte ich mal wieder aufs Rad nach tagen und Wochen !


----------



## SKlein1974 (30. Oktober 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter am Montag ok ist wollte ich mal wieder aufs Rad nach tagen und Wochen !




Wäre wenns Wetter passt ggf dabay wann und wo wölltest Du den fahren ??


----------



## carboni1 (30. Oktober 2010)

Mir egal würde auch zu euch rüber kommen, je nach dem wer noch mit will.


----------



## SKlein1974 (30. Oktober 2010)

Also mir ist das auch egal 

Frage dann @all wer hat Lust evtl Montag ne runde zu Biken ?? sind für Vorschläge offen ...und wenn net fahrn wir halt allayne  sag beschayd Dirk


----------



## carboni1 (30. Oktober 2010)

Ab Montag darf eh keiner mehr alleine fahren damit beim WP nicht geschummelt wird


----------



## SKlein1974 (30. Oktober 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ab Montag darf eh keiner mehr alleine fahren damit beim WP nicht geschummelt wird


----------



## eifeljeti (30. Oktober 2010)

Also ich könnte eventuell Montag vor 12:00Uhr für max 1,5std.
Also ne schnelle Runde durchs Nettetal z.b

Gruß
Hein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (30. Oktober 2010)

Bis wann musste zurück sein?


----------



## eifeljeti (30. Oktober 2010)

Um 12:00Uhr. Dann ist Kinderzeit angesagt!


----------



## carboni1 (30. Oktober 2010)

Dann sollten wir uns vielleicht schon um 10 Uhr treffen damit Du noch etwas Luft nach hinten hast.


----------



## SKlein1974 (30. Oktober 2010)

Macht einfach was aus Jungs bin dabay  Treffpunkt aufm Plaidter Dorfplatz ??


----------



## eifeljeti (30. Oktober 2010)

10:00Uhr Dorfplatz ist o.k.
Definitiv kann ich morgen nach der Besprechung mit dem Haushaltsvorstand zusagen!
Bin aber optimistisch
Hein


----------



## carboni1 (30. Oktober 2010)

eifeljeti schrieb:


> 10:00Uhr Dorfplatz ist o.k.
> Definitiv kann ich morgen nach der Besprechung mit dem Haushaltsvorstand zusagen!
> Bin aber optimistisch
> Hein


 
Mein Haushaltsvorstand hat gerade zugesagt
Halten wir das mal so, Montag 10 Uhr in Plaidt auf dem Dorfplatz!
Wer noch Zeit und Lust hat kann einfach dazu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (30. Oktober 2010)

nice ...


----------



## Jaymano75 (31. Oktober 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> @Tosche:  Wir nehmen deine entschuldigung an!
> 
> ...




Moin Müsli,
häbbi hellowiiiiieeeeeeennnnn

jaja schönes Wetter heute, hoffe morgen zum Start des WP wirds trocken.

Greez
jay


----------



## carboni1 (31. Oktober 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Moin Moin in die Runde
> 
> Clay Henry hat nicht sollen sayn
> Dafür aber jetzt FRÜHSTÜCK
> ...


 






morgen gähn wennste Kinder hast sagen die dir wie lange geschlafen wird.


----------



## T-Brex (31. Oktober 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> Ächta Första
> 
> Was ham wa gestern wieder für ein Wetter / Dusel  gehabt!





Von wegen Wetter / Dusel.....*ich habe das so bestellt !!!*....und das ist gar nicht so aynfach so ayn *Ganzjahressuperbikewetterabbo *für Samstags zu bekommen.....


----------



## T-Brex (31. Oktober 2010)

....email für Dich....


----------



## T-Brex (31. Oktober 2010)

...Nachtrag von gestern....ganz vergessen....ich hoffe dem Gigabiker Darkhorse gehts gut...und am Bike ist nicht allzuviel zu reparieren....als wir auf die abtrünnigen "Dirty-Harry-Gemsen" gewartet haben/zurückgefahren sind, hat er layder ein Absperrungssayl übersehen....AuaAua....


----------



## T-Brex (31. Oktober 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> HALLLOOOOH?   Abtrünnig?
> 
> Wir sind genau deiner Wegbeschreibung gefolgt. " Man kann sich gar nicht verfahren...." Ihr schon!
> 
> ...



...wayßt Du noch....bei der RWW Trophy 2010  als Du Mirjam "hinterhergefallen" bist....da gings direkt nach der Senke wieder den Trail hoch......


----------



## cklein (31. Oktober 2010)

Moin
Bei Facebook sind die Bilder von Gestern hochgeladen. Kann vom Handy leider keine hier einstellen. 
Morgen möchte ich wohl wieder eine Runde drehen. Geht da was?
Ich möchte auch solche Fuß-/Zehwärmer. Bekam Viktor die Mail dazu?!?!


----------



## T-Brex (31. Oktober 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ad 2:  zwaytäns: Da sind wir auch hoch!




....Respekt.........dann habt ihr Euch geschickt an uns vorbaygeschlichen....gute Tarnung !!


----------



## T-Brex (31. Oktober 2010)

da haben wir noch min.6800 Luft....da geht noch was...

Wegen morgen warte ich noch auf die "Regierungserklärung".....´know what I mean....???.....because heute Abend Cafe Hahn Zappa Coverband..mit alutzo, phönix08 und mir.....wurde genehmigt.....und dann gleich morgen wieder ein Leckerli......????.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (31. Oktober 2010)

Morgen um 10 Uhr in Plaidt auf dem Dorfplatz.


----------



## SKlein1974 (31. Oktober 2010)

Moinsen Jungs 

ist ja prächtig was los hier  ... hat keiner Lust Morgen Früh um 10 in Plaidt am Dorfplatz zu sayn ?? Carboni , Ich und Hein am Start ... nettes Nettetalründchen drehn !! Tom , Olli , Schorschi was geht mit euch seid Ihr dabay ?? ist jeder Herzlich eingeladen je mehr desto besser 

Schönen Sonntag euch allen 

Sascha


----------



## T-Brex (31. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich es hinbekomme, komme ich da hin, Wenn nicht, dann nicht


----------



## SKlein1974 (31. Oktober 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> da haben wir noch min.6800 Luft....da geht noch was...
> 
> Wegen morgen warte ich noch auf die "Regierungserklärung".....´know what I mean....???.....because heute Abend Cafe Hahn Zappa Coverband..mit alutzo, phönix08 und mir.....wurde genehmigt.....und dann gleich morgen wieder ein Leckerli......????.....




Hey dann spiel heut Nacht mal Harry Potter und versprüh ein wenig Magie  dann bekommst auch Genehmigung vom Frauchen


----------



## ww-ck (31. Oktober 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....als wir auf die abtrünnigen "Dirty-Harry-Gemsen" gewartet haben


Habe eigentlich gedacht das Thema wäre nach gestern durch. Aber es jetzt auch noch ins Lächerliche zu drehen finde ich traurig. Werde für mich überlegen wie ich damit umgehe und weitermache. Schade.


----------



## T-Brex (31. Oktober 2010)

@wwck: Nimms doch nicht so ernst.


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Oktober 2010)

@sepp
kannst mich ab Dienstag besuchen kommen.Bin in Oestrich-Winkel,zum arbeitem.


----------



## cklein (31. Oktober 2010)

@ Müsli
Du hast Post 
@ all
Morgen um 10 in Plaidt. Muss ja nicht nur bis 12 gehen


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Oktober 2010)

der soll nicht zum futtern kommen sondern zum schaffen.
Damit die Hessen das auch mal lernen.
Schließlich heißt das Geld verdienen und nicht Geld bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (31. Oktober 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Schade, wir Hessen müssen arbeiten. Wünsche euch gutes Wetter.
> 
> Sepp




Schade  ...Aber Danke .. Ich hoff nur das das auch ne Lockere Runde wird und nicht wieder in nem Rennen ausathet  

@cklein ... weisst Du wie Du hier hin kommst ?? Ansonsten wenn Du navi hast gib im Remmerrich 5 ein thats my Homeoffice Adress  Ich fahr um zehn vor zehn bei mir weg bin in 2min am Dorfplatz. 

Gruß


----------



## cklein (31. Oktober 2010)

Laut GPS 56km bis Plaidt 
Werde ich schon finden und hoffe auf gutes Wetter und einer Menge Gemsen...


----------



## SKlein1974 (31. Oktober 2010)




----------



## eifeljeti (31. Oktober 2010)

[email protected]!

Das sieht ja so aus das die "Gemsenherde" morgen in Plaidt doch etwas größer wird. 
Wetter wird gut sagt der Vertreter vom Kachelmann. 
@Sascha: Versprochen Kein Rennen!!
Bis morgen
Hein


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Oktober 2010)

danke Müsli,Spaß werde ich haben,genügend


----------



## carboni1 (31. Oktober 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Also ich weder in Plaidt, noch im Wald. Ich werde mein Racer nochmal fliegen lassen!
> 
> @carbonni: Plane ohne mich!
> 
> ...


 
Du willst nur mehr Punkte sammeln als alle anderen für dem WP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (31. Oktober 2010)

_Bratwurst macht schnell, 
glaub ich jedenfalls!_

Bratwurst macht nur schnell wenn se nicht mehr in Ordnung ist!
Ich geb Dir mal einen Geheimtip:Fleischkäsebrötchen machen SCHNELL!


----------



## SKlein1974 (1. November 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen 

kurze Statusmeldung zum Wetter in Plaidt , ist Nebelig und im Moment 6 grad warm draussen , Straßen sind auch feucht denke das wird a bissle Matschig im Wald aber egal  
Bis gleich freu mich drauf ...jetzt noch gut Frühstücken 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## cklein (1. November 2010)

24h arbeit ist um, gut gefrühstückt hab ich auch und lust kommt hoffentlich noch...


----------



## cklein (1. November 2010)

Komme spater...tank leer


----------



## SKlein1974 (1. November 2010)

ok wir warten drück drauf


----------



## Aschenputtel (1. November 2010)

@ T-Brex :Wenns für 5 Minuten Head-Banging 2 Punkte gibt, möchte ich auch für 5 Minuten Power Sex 2 Punkte, dann habe ich eine Chance mitzuhalten


----------



## T-Brex (1. November 2010)

Aschenputtel schrieb:


> @ T-Brex :Wenns für 5 Minuten Head-Banging 2 Punkte gibt, möchte ich auch für 5 Minuten Power Sex 2 Punkte, dann habe ich eine Chance mitzuhalten



...ich dachte der Hangi steht nur auf Quickie...aber da habt ihr doch das volle Programm in 5 min. abgespult?! ...Respekt...


----------



## CF-Rafi (1. November 2010)

Hallo,
wie ich sehe, ist der WP voll im gange.
Werde auch gleich zum Auftakt in den Wald aufbrechen....lang statt schnell.
Eine Alternative für die Regentage habe ich mir auch besorgt...

Übrigens haben wir letztes Jahr einen extra WP-Thread eröffnet:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=428649

Gutes gelingen


----------



## T-Brex (1. November 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie ich sehe, ist der WP voll im gange.
> Werde auch gleich zum Auftakt in den Wald aufbrechen....lang statt schnell.
> Eine Alternative für die Regentage habe ich mir auch besorgt...
> ...




...laß uns lieber hier bleiben...wird sonst kreuz und quer und doppelt gemoppelt...verwirrt nur.....


----------



## Jaymano75 (1. November 2010)

Hey Team2 - sehr gut !
Ich werde mich gleich auch aufs Bike schwingen und ne lange Tour fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (1. November 2010)

Zurück von ner schönen Nettetal Tour 4 Gemsen und zwei Neulinge davon eine Frau ( die Klasse mitgehalten hat Rääspäääkt) 3std Fahrt für den WP können notiert werden 
Genaue Daten kommen noch vom Carboni

Hat Super Spaß gemacht gerne wieder  jetzt erstmal Duschen dann was essen und später noch das bikelein waschen gehen ist sehr schmutzig die kleine

Schönen Tag euch noch allen 

so long Sascha


----------



## Aschenputtel (1. November 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Zurück von ner schönen Nettetal Tour 4 Gemsen und zwei Neulinge davon eine Frau ( die Klasse mitgehalten hat Rääspäääkt) 3std Fahrt für den WP können notiert werden
> Genaue Daten kommen noch vom Carboni
> 
> Hat Super Spaß gemacht gerne wieder  jetzt erstmal Duschen dann was essen und später noch das bikelein waschen gehen ist sehr schmutzig die kleine
> ...




Wie ihr seid schon zurück?
Hangi noch nicht


----------



## SKlein1974 (1. November 2010)

Lach naja gib ihm zeit der muss ja auch erstmal von Plaidt nach Nickenich fahren und Er ist ja nicht mehr der jüngste gelle


----------



## cklein (1. November 2010)

der tag hat ja nicht so toll angefangen, aber wenigstens hat die runde entschädigt!!
erst tank leer gefahren, dann batterie leer georgelt, weil zuviel luft in den leitungen, aber dafür weiß ich, dass ich mit 70 liter diesel 1260km fahren kann, hehehe
gott sei dank hat mich direkt einer zur tankstelle abgeschleppt und mir starthilfe gegeben!!
mein fahrrad sieht aus wie sau, werde wohl noch putzen müssen 
bis zum nächsten mal 

gruß christian


----------



## carboni1 (1. November 2010)

Hier die Daten: 42 km in 3 Std. 625 HM


----------



## SKlein1974 (1. November 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Hier die Daten: 42 km in 3 Std. 625 HM




Nice thx dafür 


@Hangi .... Fühl Dich nicht gleich immer auf den Schw... getreten Digger ...Bist Doch der beste und wirst bestimmt den WP gewinnen


----------



## Jaymano75 (1. November 2010)

so auch zurück von meiner MTB Tour mit dem EifelGreg...Einheit ist eingetragen! smooth wird morgen früh nachlegen und ne schöne MTB Runde einlegen.


----------



## cklein (1. November 2010)

@carboni
bin ja mal auf die altendiez-runde gespannt


----------



## carboni1 (1. November 2010)

cklein schrieb:


> @carboni
> bin ja mal auf die altendiez-runde gespannt


 




http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.1893.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (1. November 2010)

So....
hab auch eine schöne Runde gefahrenund eingetragen.
55 km und 1150 Hm in 3,5 Std auf Gallahaan Spuren.


----------



## CF-Rafi (1. November 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Direkt mal ne Ansage von mir 6Std 8min 108km !
> Von wegen nicht mehr der Jüngste.
> 
> 
> Hangi



Hey Hangi:  Du Tier... 
und der Jüngste bist Du sowieso net


----------



## CF-Rafi (1. November 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> YouTube        - graues Haar




dagegen hilft nur eine Ganzkörperrasur


@Lakkes:  hast Du dich eine Minute warmgefahren.....


----------



## Dicker Bambini (1. November 2010)

@Judo-Uwe
Musst mal Dayn WP-Team ordnen, damit wir im Team 5 vollständig werden können... Danke...


----------



## Dicker Bambini (1. November 2010)

@all
Ihr habt vor ner Zayt doch über die "Japan-Lampe" gepostet... Was? Wo? Wieviel? Hab nen Kollegen der danach fragte... HELP!

Danke vorab...


----------



## carboni1 (1. November 2010)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> @Judo-Uwe
> Musst mal Dayn WP-Team ordnen, damit wir im Team 5 vollständig werden können... Danke...


 
Uwe kommt zur Zeit nicht an seinen PC !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (1. November 2010)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht Herr Specht ........




War der Matthias auch da ...??.....der hayßt nämlich Specht....darfst aber Matthias sagen....


----------



## carboni1 (1. November 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> War der Matthias auch da ...??.....der hayßt nämlich Specht....darfst aber Matthias sagen....


 
Ja Matthias mit Claudia.


----------



## T-Brex (1. November 2010)

kann nicht sayn, Claudia war den ganzen Tag bei mir zuhause !!


----------



## carboni1 (1. November 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> kann nicht sayn, Claudia war den ganzen Tag bei mir zuhause !!


 
Vielleicht heute aber sonst.................


----------



## T-Brex (1. November 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht heute aber sonst.................



...das verstehe ich aber nicht...da brauche ich mehr Info...


----------



## T-Brex (1. November 2010)

Die Claudia neben Carboni kenne ich, die hayßt sonst Christian...


----------



## carboni1 (1. November 2010)

"Unsere" Claudia von heute war echt gut drauf und nett, hat super mitgehalten.

Dito war schon so gut wie Verena!

Hier noch mein Handyfoto!


----------



## T-Brex (1. November 2010)

..puh Glück gehabt, das ist ayne andere Claudia....aus Heimbach ?? Claudia G.  ???....da hatte ich schon mailverkehr...

Na das ist doch Super....dann müßen wir nur mal dafür sorgen, daß die Damen auch mal zusammen vertreten sind, dann kommen die auch öfter..oder ....??....also, Verena, Mirjam, Jutta, Antoinette.....haut rayn....


----------



## carboni1 (1. November 2010)

Also diese Claudia ist aus Bendorf und hat ganz oft gefragt wo die anderen Frauen sind!


----------



## T-Brex (1. November 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Also diese Claudia ist aus Bendorf und hat ganz oft gefragt wo die anderen Frauen sind!



na und was hast Du gesagt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (1. November 2010)

@hangi: ich bin von deiner heutigen Tagesleisung beeindruckt....so wirst du wohl in die Top5 der Einzelwertung kommen


----------



## Andreas S. (1. November 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> @hangi: ich bin von deiner heutigen Tagesleisung beeindruckt....so wirst du wohl in die Top5 der Einzelwertung kommen



das glaube ich nicht,hangi liegt jetzt schon fast 6 std zurück.


----------



## Andreas S. (1. November 2010)

Team3 ist aber superfleißig.
Wenn man überlegt,dass ich heute wieder 1 std zurückgeradelt bin nur weil ich an meinem Computer die Zeit noch nicht umgestellt habe


----------



## carboni1 (1. November 2010)

Team3 hat ja nur Berufsradler


----------



## CF-Rafi (1. November 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> WP wie immer unglaubwürdig!
> Wie kann es angehen das man 12 Stunden auf dem Rad ohne Pause verbringt?



da bin ich voll Deiner Meinung.
Das ist doch eine Ver...e.
Auch wenn das Training in mehrere Teile aufgesplittet wäre,hätte man es nicht geschaft (nicht mal ein Profi)

Aber jedem das seine.....hauptsache wir haben unseren Spass


----------



## carboni1 (1. November 2010)

Hauptsache wir sind Ehrlich

Team 1 Tosche 2 Punkte für 5 min??? Soooo aber nicht!


----------



## Jaymano75 (2. November 2010)

smooth und ich haben uns soeben einen Tacx Cycletrainer-Speedmatic-T1810 geordert.... dann können wir auch öfter mal im Winter auf der Rolle biken  und so für Team2 Punkte sammeln...
Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich das anfühlt...eigentlich wollte ich sowas nie haben...aber wenns draussen so richtig nass - kalt und dunkel ist und ich kann trotzdem auf meinem MTB radeln...schaunmama


----------



## ww-ck (2. November 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> WP wie immer unglaubwürdig!
> Wie kann es angehen das man 12 Stunden auf dem Rad ohne Pause verbringt?
> Ich denke zumindest die Gemsen wissen was sie eintragen.
> Die Macher des ganzen könnten der Sache ganz einfach mit der Postinguhrzeit einen Riegel vorschieben.
> ...


Warum regt ihr euch darüber auf? Trainiert und fahrt ihr für den WP oder für euch um fit zu werden?


----------



## smooth77 (2. November 2010)

So, bin soeben auch von meiner Tour zurück. Nach meinen ersten Platten ( selbst geflickt , kann ich jetzt auch meine ersten Punkte für den WP eintragen. 
Jens, denk doch bitte daran meinen Adapter für die Satteltasche zu befestigen, damit deine Frau ihren Platten unterwegs beheben kann und nicht wieder bis zur Esther nach Hause schieben muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaotin64 (2. November 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ..puh Glück gehabt, das ist ayne andere Claudia....aus Heimbach ?? Claudia G. ???....da hatte ich schon mailverkehr...
> 
> Na das ist doch Super....dann müßen wir nur mal dafür sorgen, daß die Damen auch mal zusammen vertreten sind, dann kommen die auch öfter..oder ....??....also, Verena, Mirjam, Jutta, Antoinette.....haut rayn....


 

Hi Thomas da bin ich aber froh,das Du Gott sei Dank mail vor dem Verkehr dazu gefügt hast.Schmunzel 
Claudia 
hoffe,das wieder Frauen mitfahren


----------



## T-Brex (2. November 2010)

Hallo Frau G.Willkommen im Forum !

Wenn unsere sporadischen Damen hören und sehen daß Du öfter dabei bist, dann werden die bestimmt neugierig und kommen dann auch öfter


----------



## carboni1 (2. November 2010)

chaotin64 schrieb:


> Hi Thomas da bin ich aber froh,das Du Gott sei Dank mail vor dem Verkehr dazu gefügt hast.Schmunzel
> Claudia
> hoffe,das wieder Frauen mitfahren


 
Team 5 braucht noch Verstärkung!


----------



## T-Brex (2. November 2010)

chaotin64 schrieb:


> ....... da bin ich aber froh,das Du Gott sei Dank mail vor dem Verkehr dazu gefügt hast............




...Ordnung muß sayn...


----------



## T-Brex (2. November 2010)

*Morgen wieder die 

Fayerabendrunde 1700 h ab Schloß sayn.*


Wer *mit ohne* Licht kommt ist selber schuld


----------



## chaotin64 (2. November 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Team 5 braucht noch Verstärkung!


 
Hmh was hat das denn überhaupt auf sich das mit den Teams ?
Punkte können gesammelt werden beim Biken ?Gibt es auch noch andere Sportarten die Punkte einbringen ?Entschuldigt aber ich habe da keine Ahnung und ja morgen komme ich zum Treffpunkt mit meiner lieblichen kleinen Lampe am Fahrrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BurgFräulein (2. November 2010)

chaotin64 schrieb:


> hoffe,das wieder Frauen mitfahren



Frowenpower


----------



## Leprechaun (2. November 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Team3 hat ja nur Berufsradler



Dafür das es nur Berufsradler sind, ist euch das Frauenteam sehr dicht auf  uns trennen nur 3 Punkte  nun aber ran  Ihr wollt doch nicht von uns überholt werden?? xD


----------



## chaotin64 (2. November 2010)

BurgFräulein schrieb:


> Frowenpower


 Na ja Frauenpower hmh eine kann da nicht wirklich viel ausrichten aber im Rudel wäre das schon priiiima.


----------



## chaotin64 (2. November 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Muß dich leider verbessern.
> 
> Für alle alternativen Sportarten ab 30min gibt es nur 2 Punkte egal wie lange  .
> 
> ...


 
Hey das ist ja super,also zählen Joggen und Skifahren auch dazu..Über welchen Zeitraum ?können wir auch morgen klären.
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand für Team 6,dann wäre ich dabei.
Bis morgen


----------



## SKlein1974 (2. November 2010)

Heute doch noch nicht auf Montage erst Morgen da hab Ich mir doch schnell mein Rädellein geschnappt und bin noch 2std gefahrn mit dray Lampen an der Kiste  wieder 8 points für den WP and my Training

hey Claudia Herzlich Willkommen im Club da kommen auch die Mädels bestimmt wieder aus ihren Vertecken (die Höhle hinterm Herd) hervor ...
Dann können wir ja am Herthasee 2011 ein raynes Frauenteam anmelden wa 

Schönen Abend noch ab Morgen werd Ich mal den Rest der Woche versuchen zu laufen mal sehn obs klappt 

Grüßele an alle Lakkes ( Sascha )


----------



## SKlein1974 (2. November 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> "Chauvinist"
> 
> Frauen hinterm Herd!  Quatsch, wo doch die Knöpfe vorne sind!


----------



## carboni1 (2. November 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> und wie kommt Tosche an seine 2 Pkt fürs Headbangen?


 
Finde ich auch nicht in Ordnung


----------



## eifeljeti (2. November 2010)

Schon gesehen!?! 
Team 1 und 3 mit Punktegleichstand  schön weit oben in der Tabelle!


----------



## Jaymano75 (2. November 2010)

smooth77 schrieb:


> So, bin soeben auch von meiner Tour zurück. Nach meinen ersten Platten ( selbst geflickt , kann ich jetzt auch meine ersten Punkte für den WP eintragen.
> Jens, denk doch bitte daran meinen Adapter für die Satteltasche zu befestigen, damit deine Frau ihren Platten unterwegs beheben kann und nicht wieder bis zur Esther nach Hause schieben muss.



Schön, dass Du auch gut in den WP reingekommen bist !
Man wächst mit saynen Herausforderungen! 
okok, ich mach dir das Satteltäschen morgen dran


----------



## Dicker Bambini (2. November 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Team 5 braucht noch Verstärkung!


 
Ruhig Brauner...

Wenn der Uwe mal wieder an sayn PC kann, dann sind wir vollzählig, da Verena und Focusinschen dann zu uns stoßen... OK?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicker Bambini (2. November 2010)

müslibrenner schrieb:


> @all coldfeets. Paket is unnawäx!
> Mb


 
gelöhnt...!


----------



## Focusine (2. November 2010)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Ruhig Brauner...
> 
> Wenn der Uwe mal wieder an sayn PC kann, dann sind wir vollzählig, da Verena und Focusinschen dann zu uns stoßen... OK?




Tja, wenns dann mal soweit ist, hätte ich schon was beizutragen: GEstern zwei Stunden mit dem Bike durch die Wälder geschlingert - ooordentlich matschig wars und heute gleich mal 1,5 Stunden zum Spinning. Jaaaah, es geht noch.


----------



## Jaymano75 (2. November 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Selbst die Mädels sind noch in den Top 100



Halloooooooooooooo


----------



## eifeljeti (3. November 2010)

Team 3 mit 95Punkten auf Patz 19!!!


----------



## ww-ck (3. November 2010)

eifeljeti schrieb:


> Team 3 mit 95Punkten auf Patz 19!!!


Supi, taucht, weiter so.


----------



## Schicko (3. November 2010)

Gemsen um dray Minuten verpasst,und nicht mehr gefunden!!!
Hab ich halt allein den Wald beleuchtet!


----------



## klexx (3. November 2010)

Schicko schrieb:


> Gemsen um dray Minuten verpasst,und nicht mehr gefunden!!!
> Hab ich halt allein den Wald beleuchtet!


Hi schicko 
Warten im Bauhaus auf dich 
 Tosche Lutz Herbert Klaus


----------



## chaotin64 (3. November 2010)

Schicko schrieb:


> Gemsen um dray Minuten verpasst,und nicht mehr gefunden!!!
> Hab ich halt allein den Wald beleuchtet!


 
Schade Schicko Dein Licht wäre von vorteil gewesen aber Klaus stand mir bei.
Viel Spaß noch
Claudia


----------



## Schicko (3. November 2010)

chaotin64 schrieb:


> Schade Schicko Dein Licht wäre von vorteil gewesen aber Klaus stand mir bei.
> Viel Spaß noch
> Claudia


Hi Claudia,willkommen im Glub!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (3. November 2010)

klexx schrieb:


> Warten im *Bauhaus* auf dich


..Baumhaus...neee...Brauhaus...

schönes Ründchen mit Dame 

35 km 650 hm. (Herbert´s Navi spricht gar von 692 hm....aber geschätzt warens nur 650....)

Die *chaotin64* ist flott unterwegs und jederzeit willkommen hat super gepaßt ...Mädels da habt Ihr super Unterstützung bekommen....jetzt gibts kayne Ausreden mehr...


----------



## T-Brex (4. November 2010)

....und schon bald haben wir die Woche niedergerungen...Zayt für was Schönes !!!

*Samstag um ayn in Sayn am Schloß sayn !!*

und zahlraych erschayn, bitte an Notbeleuchtung denken, ab +-1700 h könnte man die brauchen


----------



## chaotin64 (4. November 2010)

kann nur meine Aldi liebe Lampe mitbringen...wird wohl ausreichen..
Kommen die Mädels auch mit ?????


----------



## cklein (4. November 2010)

Diesen Samstag kann ich leider nicht in Sayn sayn 
Allen viel Spaß


----------



## carboni1 (4. November 2010)

Weiss einer wer "hapi" aus Team 4 ist


----------



## Jaymano75 (4. November 2010)

da hat die Fam. Hangschieber  heute gem. eine 105min. MTB-Tour gemacht......
sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VerenaZ750 (5. November 2010)

chaotin64 schrieb:


> kann nur meine Aldi liebe Lampe mitbringen...wird wohl ausreichen..
> Kommen die Mädels auch mit ?????




Die Verena muss arbeiten...


----------



## ww-ck (5. November 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hat Heute jemand Lust,  rund um Valla so ab 16.30   2 -3 h durch den Wald zu toben?


Bin heute schon um Valla getobt, mal mit dem Wind, mal dagegen, allerdings auf der Straße.


----------



## chaotin64 (5. November 2010)

VerenaZ750 schrieb:


> Die Verena muss arbeiten...


 Hi Verena
vielleicht kommst du ja am Mittwoch ,ziemlich komisch alleine als Frau mit den Herren der Schöpfung zu fahren.
Besser gesagt hinterher zu fahren, knapp vor einem Herzinfarkt


----------



## Jaymano75 (5. November 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Thermopads sind da.  Mensch war das warm im Karton!
> 
> Wer ist morgen in Sayn?
> 
> ...



ich wenns nicht regnet. (Teilstück) wie soll man  die Teile auf dem Rad transportieren?


----------



## klexx (5. November 2010)

chaotin64 schrieb:


> Hi Verena
> vielleicht kommst du ja am Mittwoch ,ziemlich komisch alleine als Frau mit den Herren der Schöpfung zu fahren.
> Besser gesagt hinterher zu fahren, knapp vor einem Herzinfarkt



Hallo Claudia   So schlimm war's aber nicht.  
Auf gerader Strecke und Bergab hast du mich ganz schön abgehangen

Klaus


----------



## chaotin64 (5. November 2010)

klexx schrieb:


> Hallo Claudia So schlimm war's aber nicht.
> Auf gerader Strecke und Bergab hast du mich ganz schön abgehangen
> 
> Klaus


 Hi klaus
bist du am Samstag oder am Mittwoch wieder mit von der Partie vielleicht auch Schicko mit seinem Licht wir warten auch die 3 Minuten 
Jetzt gehts nach Koblenz 
bis vielleicht morgen oder am Mittwoch
Claudia


----------



## cklein (5. November 2010)

Das ich Morgen nicht dabei bin hab ich ja schon geschrieben...
Jetzt bin ich auch noch stark erkältet und mir ist einer ins Auto gefahren...hoffentlich kann ich auf dem Leihwagen den Dachgepäckträger fest machen...


----------



## T-Brex (5. November 2010)

Alle die gesund sind, sollten morgen um ayn in Sayn sayn...

*Samstags um ayn in Sayn sayn*

bitte recht zahlraych.....mayn Vorschlag: Köppel auf Umwegen mit Abwegen...


----------



## Jaymano75 (5. November 2010)

gute Idee....ich nehm dann die Abwege....Der Entschleuniger schlägt wieder zu.  

Heute zum 1.x auf der Rolle gebiked.....ist anders als Wald aber  man kann TV gucken & laute Musik hören


----------



## Andreas S. (5. November 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Heute zum 1x auf der Rolle gebiked.....ist anders



das ist nicht nur anders,sondern das Allerletzte.
Dann doch lieber zu Fuß tschocken oder woken und Musike kann ich auch noch hören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (5. November 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Alle die gesund sind, sollten morgen um ayn in Sayn sayn...
> 
> *Samstags um ayn in Sayn sayn*
> 
> bitte recht zahlraych.....mayn Vorschlag: Köppel auf Umwegen mit Abwegen...



Nicht gesund??Was ist das?
Unter gewissen Umständen ist mit mir morgen in Sayn zu rechnen!
Werde dann auch noch die Tundras ausliefern.

Achja,
irgendwer an neuen DT Swiss XR 1450 in nickelfarben mit schwarzen Speichen interessiert? Dann Mail mich an.


----------



## Andreas S. (6. November 2010)

moin müsli,
nu warte mal ein bissl.
Die meisten werden eh kurzfristig entscheiden ob oder nicht. Ay 2.
Der Regen ist unterschiedlich stark.In Selters war es heftig heute morgen und in Steimel gibts Niesel z.Zt.
Heut Nachmittag solls vorbei sein mit nass von oben.


----------



## T-Brex (6. November 2010)

Wieso Mistwädda ?? Ich habe das extra für heute Vormittag bestellt, mir war der Wald am Mittwoch zu staubig !

Die "Benetzung" ist bis 1200 h bestellt, danach bis 1700 h trocken von oben 

*So wirds sayn um ayn in Sayn*


----------



## ww-ck (6. November 2010)

Ich heute nix in Sayn. SWR1 Top 1.000 Hitparade und schlechtes Wetter.
Starte morgen wieder durch.
@Müsli - meine Pads kannste noch zu Hause lassen


----------



## SKlein1974 (6. November 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> SWR1 Top 1.000 Hitparade



 Noch ein kenner der Musik 

mal sehn Ich will heut auf jedenfall noch auf den Bock hab extra Schutzbleche gekauft aber noch kommt mir zuviel runter vom Himmäl warte noch bisserl ....

Frage mal an die Obrigkeit , Tom hatte mir mal vor längerem erzählt das die Gemsen jedes Jahr sowas wie eine "Jahresabschlusstour" machen stimmt das ?? und gibbet sowas dieses Jahr widda ?? 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## chaotin64 (6. November 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Wieso Mistwädda ?? Ich habe das extra für heute Vormittag bestellt, mir war der Wald am Mittwoch zu staubig !
> 
> Die "Benetzung" ist bis 1200 h bestellt, danach bis 1700 h trocken von oben
> 
> *So wirds sayn um ayn in Sayn*


 Moin
also bei dem weddä fahre ich nur meine Runde,mir war der Wald nich zu staubig am Mittwoch bis um ayn in sayn dann schau mo mo


----------



## T-Brex (6. November 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> SEBAMED Bikeday
> Video endlich online.
> Und alle Gemsen die dabei waren, sind zu sehen  .
> 
> ...



Die Fimmusik erinnert mich an meine Oma...die war Franz Lambert Fan.......bei der habe ich glaube ich sowas schon mal gehört...


----------



## T-Brex (6. November 2010)

chaotin64 schrieb:


> Moin
> also bei dem weddä fahre ich nur meine Runde,mir war der Wald nich zu staubig am Mittwoch bis um ayn in sayn dann schau mo mo



Du wolltest ja auch unbedingt mit der Nase ganz nah ans "Nass" des Waldbodens


----------



## chaotin64 (6. November 2010)

Ja ich rieche den Waldboden so gerne und im Schlamm matschen das hat was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (6. November 2010)

chaotin64 schrieb:


> Ja ich rieche den Waldboden so gerne und im Schlamm matschen das hat was


Jaaaa....abends Tango, morgens Fango...


----------



## chaotin64 (6. November 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Jaaaa....abends Tango, morgens Fango...


 alles inbegriffen und ganz umsonst  bis um ayn in sayn das Wetter wird besser na dann


----------



## T-Brex (6. November 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Chaotin hast ne Mail via Facebook.
> Team 4 hat noch einen Platz frei!
> Extra für dich.




Guten Morgen....wieseo Team 4....ich denke 5 oder 

Recht so !


----------



## T-Brex (6. November 2010)

...na das wird wieder ayne Punktlandung....es tröpfelt nur noch....um 1200 h ist Schluß von oben....wie bestellt 

und 

mit ayn bisschen Glück wird um ayn sogar die Sonne schayn !!...


----------



## Jaymano75 (6. November 2010)

ich freu mich schon

Wie ich Dich kenne fährst Du wie der in kurz....


----------



## T-Brex (6. November 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> ich freu mich schon
> 
> Wie ich Dich kenne fährst Du wie der in kurz....




Klar mit nix drunter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (6. November 2010)

na dann bis glaych


----------



## T-Brex (6. November 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> HardcoreRittern
> mb




Die mit dem roten Halsband ?


----------



## dosenfeuer (6. November 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> @all: Ich heute nix sayn
> 
> nächste Woche können wir das geschäftliche Regeln
> 
> ...



Hi Viktor,

bei uns kannste heute Tretboot fahren. Habe meinem Drahtesel eine Schwimmweste angelegt. Ich werde mich heute wohl anderen Genüssen hingeben müssen. 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## dosenfeuer (6. November 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Die mit dem roten Halsband ?



und die mit der roten Schwimmweste und die mit der roten Schlußleuchte

Dirk


----------



## SKlein1974 (6. November 2010)

un dem rodem Tanga


----------



## chaotin64 (6. November 2010)

Komme gerade zurück..es war soooo kalt die anderen Ritter sind noch unterwegs Euch ein schönes WE


----------



## Jaymano75 (6. November 2010)

so , ich auch schon zurück von der* "um ayn in sayn"-Tour.*
Es war schön und es war feucht, aber nicht kalt....(@chaotin64, du hattest ja auch kurze Bikehose an...)

Die Tour begann für mich mit einem Platten, Mein Auftritt in Sayn war wohl etwas zu dynamisch....es machte zischhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Die Tour war super....
Meine Bilder lade ich gerade bei facebook ins Gemsen Album hoch.

Rest folgt vom Toschi


----------



## chaotin64 (6. November 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> so , ich auch schon zurück von der* "um ayn in sayn"-Tour.*
> Es war schön und es war feucht, aber nicht kalt....(@chaotin64, du hattest ja auch kurze Bikehose an...)
> 
> Die Tour begann für mich mit einem Platten, Mein Auftritt in Sayn war wohl etwas zu dynamisch....es machte zischhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Die Tour war super....
> ...


 Aha jetzt weiß ich auch wer du bist,also Dein Auftritt war auf alle Fälle Klasse zischhhh


----------



## SKlein1974 (6. November 2010)

Ebenfalls zurück hab die Tour von Montag nochmal gemacht 2:25 std also wieder 145min für den WP  zum Schluss wars dann doch etwas Dunkel hatte meine Lampe nich mit aber egal abseits der Straße gings auch so bis heim nach Plaidt. 
Morgen Laacher See Tour soferns trocken ist ...

Schöenen Abend noch @all 

Sascha


----------



## carboni1 (6. November 2010)

chaotin64 schrieb:


> Komme gerade zurück..es war soooo kalt die anderen Ritter sind noch unterwegs Euch ein schönes WE


 
Da musst Du dich schon warm anziehen, sonst macht das Biken keinen Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (6. November 2010)

schöne runde Sache heute

50 km und 1000 hm. Wetter war besser als man erwarten durfte, aber man wayß ja inzwischen was Samstags um ayn in Sayn für Wetterchen ist.......

zuerst mit fünf Gemsen, dann vier, dann drei, dann aufm Köppel wieder vier

hat Spaß gemacht...und jede Menge Fango gabs gratis dazu

.....heute sind auch ein paar Gemsen an der Quelle der Brex "getauft" worden.......herrrrrrlich.....


----------



## chaotin64 (6. November 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Da musst Du dich schon warm anziehen, sonst macht das Biken keinen Spass


 ja stimmt danke für den Hinweis uhhh das nächste Mal mit wollener Wäsche,hat trotz kalten Fingern und eisigen Füßen Spaß gemacht.
Bis nächste Woche


----------



## SKlein1974 (6. November 2010)

BrexbachGemsen WP Team 3 Gesamtwertung Platz 31 dicht gefolgt von Team 1 auf Platz 34 liegend 
Auf gehts Leute wir bleiben unter den Top 100


----------



## cklein (6. November 2010)

Mir wollte doch noch jemand von Montag die Bilder schicken


----------



## SKlein1974 (6. November 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Dann halte das Niveau die nächsten 5 Monate schön durch und du bist im nächsten Jahr platt wie eine Flunder .
> Das wird ein langer Winter



Dann bin Ich aber schön Windschnittig wenn Ich platt bin wie ne Flunder  ... ne aber is schon klar 5 Monate ist noch lang hin ausserdem ist das ja nur Fun geht ja um nix ..


----------



## Schicko (6. November 2010)

Tosche du hast gewackelt!!!Wo waren dann Jens und Claudia abgeblieben?


----------



## T-Brex (6. November 2010)

...dann nimm doch ayn anderes von den 15 die ich gemacht habe

oder 

war das schon das Beste was man aus daynem Gammelapparat rausholen konnte....????


----------



## Jaymano75 (6. November 2010)

@schicko: ich bin bis Grenzau mit und dann via Alsbach-Nauort-Caan-Stromberg-Sayn heim!!!
Hatte ca. 37km auf der Uhr.
Claudia hat uns am Sträßchen verlassen.

Wer wurde denn "getauft" ????


----------



## Schicko (6. November 2010)

@Tosche klar haste gewackelt du Zitteraal!!!Dad hab isch gemacht. bisse besser is et schonn!@Jens habt ne Matschtaufe für jeden verpasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (6. November 2010)

Schicko schrieb:


> @Tosche klar haste gewackelt du Zitteraal!!!Dad hab isch gemacht.Anhang anzeigen 198246 bisse besser is et schonn!@Jens habt ne Matschtaufe für jeden verpasst



Hab Deine Bilder auch ins facebook geladen.

Gibt es Bilder oder nähere Details von der Matschtaufe? War die mit dem roten Halstuch auch da? Wär das was für Wetten dass heute abend gewesen?


----------



## chaotin64 (6. November 2010)

Schicko schrieb:


> @Tosche klar haste gewackelt du Zitteraal!!!Dad hab isch gemacht.Anhang anzeigen 198246 bisse besser is et schonn!@Jens habt ne Matschtaufe für jeden verpasst


 Hey schicko
haben uns ja schon wieder verpaßt.
Bin über Schau ins Land zitternd vor Kälte nach Hause gefahren und habe mich dabei auch noch glatt verfahren..hmh Frauen soviel dazu
War etwas länger unterwegs als gewollt.Weiß nun wo es Weihnachtsbäume zu kaufen gibt.
Also viel Spaß Euch noch bis vielleicht am Mittwoch.
Claudia


----------



## Schicko (6. November 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Hab Deine Bilder auch ins facebook geladen.
> 
> Gibt es Bilder oder nähere Details von der Matschtaufe? War die mit dem roten Halstuch auch da? Wär das was für Wetten dass heute abend gewesen?


 Ne hab keine Bilder mehr,bis demnächt


----------



## Schicko (6. November 2010)

chaotin64 schrieb:


> Hey schicko
> haben uns ja schon wieder verpaßt.
> Bin über Schau ins Land zitternd vor Kälte nach Hause gefahren und habe mich dabei auch noch glatt verfahren..hmh Frauen soviel dazu
> War etwas länger unterwegs als gewollt.Weiß nun wo es Weihnachtsbäume zu kaufen gibt.
> ...


 Waren doch Sommerliche 12° Dann hoffentlich bis Mittwoch


----------



## BurgFräulein (6. November 2010)

die Chaotin scheint ja keine Eintagsfliege zu sein, da komme ich ganz bald auch mal wieder vorbei


----------



## T-Brex (6. November 2010)

...der Ghostrider könnte so langsam auch wieder mit aynstaygen ......oder baut der ayn ganzes Parkhaus????.....mit Tiefgarage???.....

und was ist mit dem Lazarett ???

Jutta, Maik, Willi, bitte mal melden und ne Ansage machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaotin64 (6. November 2010)

BurgFräulein schrieb:


> die Chaotin scheint ja keine Eintagsfliege zu sein, da komme ich ganz bald auch mal wieder vorbei


 
Hallo Burgfräulein,
das finde ich super dann wäre ich nicht mehr alleine.
Wäre toll also bis demnächst.
Claudia


----------



## CF-Rafi (6. November 2010)

Hi All,

habe gerade meine WP Punkte eingetragen.
Nach der Addition müssten wir unter den ersten 10 sein.


----------



## eifeljeti (6. November 2010)

Aktuell sind wir mit Team 3 auf Platz 12 !!!


----------



## SKlein1974 (6. November 2010)

eifeljeti schrieb:


> Aktuell sind wir mit Team 3 auf Platz 12 !!!


----------



## carboni1 (6. November 2010)

chaotin64 schrieb:


> Hey schicko
> haben uns ja schon wieder verpaßt.
> Bin über Schau ins Land zitternd vor Kälte nach Hause gefahren und habe mich dabei auch noch glatt verfahren..hmh Frauen soviel dazu
> War etwas länger unterwegs als gewollt.Weiß nun wo es Weihnachtsbäume zu kaufen gibt.
> ...


 
Geht mir genauso deshalb nur noch mit Navi
Wo war das noch mit den Weihnachtsbäumen?


----------



## Jaymano75 (6. November 2010)

hier  noch 2 HD Videos aus der Brex....vom letzten Sonntag  

1)Fahrt um Baum Römertrail aus Bikersicht(Helmcam) : [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r0_-FsfdFg"]YouTube        - um Baum RÃ¶mersingeltrail Brex Sayn[/nomedia]

2)jaymano macht Judorolle :  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQiggFt1fCQ"]YouTube        - MTB  Brex JudoRolle[/nomedia]


----------



## chaotin64 (6. November 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso deshalb nur noch mit Navi
> Wo war das noch mit den Weihnachtsbäumen?


 
Hi Carboni (was für Namen ) ) das war zwischen Höhr Grenzhausen und Vallendar .aslo wenn du einen suchst, ich meine einen Weihnachtsbaum   dann mußt du nur links runter statt rechts hoch fahren (aber ich fand die Idee einen Berg runter fahren in diesem Moment schöner als wieder hoch !!)dann kommst Du automatisch dahin grins
Jetz weiß ich das  auch wie 'Frau eigentlich hätte fahren müssen ...denn ich war viel zu früh für die Weihnachtsbäume


----------



## T-Brex (7. November 2010)

guckst Du hier:

http://brexbachgemsen.br.funpic.de/steckbriefe.html

.....da sind in den letzten Wochen aynige neue Gemsen dazugekommen.....


und 


absoluta Första !!


----------



## carboni1 (7. November 2010)

chaotin64 schrieb:


> Hi Carboni (was für Namen ) ) das war zwischen Höhr Grenzhausen und Vallendar .aslo wenn du einen suchst, ich meine einen Weihnachtsbaum  dann mußt du nur links runter statt rechts hoch fahren (aber ich fand die Idee einen Berg runter fahren in diesem Moment schöner als wieder hoch !!)dann kommst Du automatisch dahin grins
> Jetz weiß ich das auch wie 'Frau eigentlich hätte fahren müssen ...denn ich war viel zu früh für die Weihnachtsbäume


 
Carboni kommt von Carboni's! Das ist meine alte Mtb Truppe mit denen 4 Leuten ich ein paar Jahre in und um Bendorf Sonntags unterwegs war. Auf die Idee mit dem Namen kamen wir, weil jeder ein Carbon MTB hat 2x Storck Organic und 2x Scott Genius und hier das letzte Foto von der Truppe wo der vierte Mann schon nicht mehr dabei war!


----------



## T-Brex (7. November 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Carboni kommt von Carboni's! Das ist meine alte Mtb Truppe mit denen 4 Leuten ich ein paar Jahre in und um Bendorf Sonntags unterwegs war.




Den 4. (vierten) links außen kenne ich  !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (7. November 2010)

Hat noch einer Lust gleich ne kleine Runde zu fahren?


----------



## Deleted 56720 (7. November 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Hat noch einer Lust gleich ne kleine Runde zu fahren?


 

Werde gleich den HeimbacherWald durchforsten - Biker welcome


----------



## carboni1 (7. November 2010)

Leider habe ich Deine Mail zu Spät gelesen, da war ich schon weg
Ich habe meine Laufklamotten ausgegraben und war 1,5 Std. laufen


----------



## cklein (7. November 2010)

Komme gerade von einer kleinen, aber feinen Runde zurück. 
Ich will nicht mehr krank sein, da kann man gar nicht vernünftig sporteln


----------



## SKlein1974 (7. November 2010)

2 Std Straßenrunde gedreht , Plaidt -Ochtendung-Polch und wieder zurück , jetzt schön vor die Glotze und F1 schauen ..

Schönen Abend noch 

Sascha 

PS: die Bilder von Motag sind nix geworden alle verwackelt hab zu sehr gezittert anscheinend


----------



## !Ghostrider! (7. November 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...der Ghostrider könnte so langsam auch wieder mit aynstaygen ......oder baut der ayn ganzes Parkhaus????.....mit Tiefgarage???.....



Ne Tiefgarage?
Hmm Mist.
Warum bin Ich nicht früher darauf gekommen?!?
Naja langsam komm ich dem Ende näher.
Baulich und Körperlich  
Und dann schau ich mal wie ich wieder Anschluss finde.
Gruß aus Sään


----------



## Focusine (7. November 2010)

Huhu @all..
So, nu hab ich auch mal was eingetragen fürn WP....

@Tosche: Komme die Tage mal vorbei, die Schuhverhüterli abholen, ja?? So, gegen 17.00 Uhr. Weiß nur noch net, wann ich die Kurve kriege.

Grüssle 
Focusine


----------



## chaotin64 (7. November 2010)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> @Judo-Uwe
> Musst mal Dayn WP-Team ordnen, damit wir im Team 5 vollständig werden können... Danke...


 Hallo Herr "Dicker Bambini " kann ich eigentlich bei Euch im Team 5 mitmachen ? sonst schenke ich mir das mit dem Punkte eintragen.
Grüße aus Bendorf
claudia


----------



## T-Brex (7. November 2010)

Focusine schrieb:


> @Tosche: Komme die Tage mal vorbei, die Schuhverhüterli abholen, ja?? So, gegen 17.00 Uhr. Weiß nur noch net, wann ich die Kurve kriege.
> 
> Grüssle
> Focusine



  Di und Do   OK !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicker Bambini (7. November 2010)

chaotin64 schrieb:


> Hallo Herr "Dicker Bambini " kann ich eigentlich bei Euch im Team 5 mitmachen ? sonst schenke ich mir das mit dem Punkte eintragen.
> Grüße aus Bendorf
> claudia



Sooooo... liebe Kinder...
auch Team 5 is nu vollständig. Da haben's die Mädl's auch ganz schön krachen lassen. Aber die Woche hab ich beim Trainerlehrgang jeden Tag Bewegung.

@chaotin
DU...also ich für maynen Tayl, denke auch der Rest der Gemsen machen das mit DU !!! Das mit dem "Herr" bin ich schon gar nicht gewohnt... o.K?

alles wird Gut...solange Du wild bist!


----------



## carboni1 (7. November 2010)

Wenn Uwe noch alles was Er seit dem 01.11.2010 im Urlaub gemacht hat einträgt, sollten wir wieder vorne dabei sein


----------



## chaotin64 (7. November 2010)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Sooooo... liebe Kinder...
> auch Team 5 is nu vollständig. Da haben's die Mädl's auch ganz schön krachen lassen. Aber die Woche hab ich beim Trainerlehrgang jeden Tag Bewegung.
> 
> @chaotin
> ...


Hey Du...wenn ich dann noch wissen würde wie Du mit Vornamen heißt dann können wir es krachen lassen
Schmunzel


----------



## Judo-Uwe (7. November 2010)

Nachdem ich in Südfrankreich nochmal das rasierte Beinkleid und weiße Socken auftragen konnte schreckte mich ein Anruf von zuhause auf:'Uwe Müslibrenner fragt an wegen Bestellung der Fußwärmer?' Das Grauen hat einen Namen: Köppel minus 13 Grad der Gichtanfall in den Zehen dauerte eine Woche an.Zum Glück hatte ich noch eine Woche Urlaub vor mir 
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## carboni1 (7. November 2010)

Dann trag mal alles was Du an Sport im Urlaub gemacht hast im Wp ein!!


----------



## Schicko (7. November 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Nachdem ich in Südfrankreich nochmal das rasierte Beinkleid und weiße Socken auftragen konnte schreckte mich ein Anruf von zuhause auf:'Uwe Müslibrenner fragt an wegen Bestellung der Fußwärmer?' Das Grauen hat einen Namen: Köppel minus 13 Grad der Gichtanfall in den Zehen dauerte eine Woche an.Zum Glück hatte ich noch eine Woche Urlaub vor mir
> Bis bald im Wald


Hi Uwe am Mittwoch wieder dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (7. November 2010)

Schicko schrieb:


> Hi Uwe am Mittwoch wieder dabei?


 
Wenn Er bis Mittwoch alles im WP eigetragen hat was Er im Urlaub an Sport gemacht, dann darf Er auch wieder mitfahren


----------



## Schicko (7. November 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wenn Er bis Mittwoch alles im WP eigetragen hat was Er im Urlaub an Sport gemacht, dann darf Er auch wieder mitfahren


Der hat doch bestimmt nur faul in der Sonne gelegen!!!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (7. November 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Dann trag mal alles was Du an Sport im Urlaub gemacht hast im Wp ein!!


Ich stehe lieber real an der Startlinie als virtuell irgendwas einzutragen.
Datum 30.01.2011.
Hier die Fakten vom ersten Trainingslager:
900 km und 18.000Hm
Leider nur vier Windsurftage dafür teilweise in Masthohen Wellen
zweimal die Woche ins abendliche Judotraining schließlich ist Judo in Frankreich Volkssport
19 Liter Bier und 7 Flaschen Wein getrunken trotzdem 3 Kilo abgenommen
15 Tage kein Sex da ich mir alles aus den Rippen geschwitzt habe 
Werde es aufbröseln und morgen in den WP eintragen


----------



## CF-Rafi (7. November 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Laufklamotten ausgegraben und war 1,5 Std. laufen



Hi Carboni,

falls Du heute zum ersten mal laufen warst und dazu noch 1,5 Std.,dann bereite Dich morgen auf einen kleinen Muskelkater.

@Uwe :  Welcome back


----------



## Judo-Uwe (7. November 2010)

Schicko schrieb:


> Hi Uwe am Mittwoch wieder dabei?


 Ab morgen Nachtdienst und Samstag Spätdienst übernächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## T-Brex (7. November 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hi Carboni,
> 
> falls Du heute zum ersten mal laufen warst und dazu noch 1,5 Std.,dann bereite Dich morgen auf einen kleinen Muskelkater.


----------



## Schicko (7. November 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Ich stehe lieber real an der Startlinie als virtuell irgendwas einzutragen.
> Datum 30.01.2011.
> Hier die Fakten vom ersten Trainingslager:
> 900 km und 18.000Hm
> ...



Bekommt man für 19 Liter Bier trinken auch Punkte?


----------



## carboni1 (7. November 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hi Carboni,
> 
> falls Du heute zum ersten mal laufen warst und dazu noch 1,5 Std.,dann bereite Dich morgen auf einen kleinen Muskelkater.
> 
> @Uwe : Welcome back


 
Ne ich nicht, laufe auf der Arbeit ca.5-6 km am Tag und nicht erst seit gestern. Außerdem bin ich am Montag drei Stunden in der Eifel geradelt und habe fast drei Wochen lang vorher nichts gemacht und nix war danach! Leider hat sich das linke Knie gemeldet eben beim Martinszug

@Uwe:
15 Tage kein Sex da ich mir alles aus den Rippen geschwitzt habe


----------



## T-Brex (7. November 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Ab morgen Nachtdienst und Samstag Spätdienst übernächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei



Hallo Uwe !!!


----------



## CF-Rafi (7. November 2010)

Schicko schrieb:


> Bekommt man für 19 Liter Bier trinken auch Punkte?




jaa , jede menge........in Flensburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (7. November 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Bitte E-Mails überprüfen ihr habt Post!!!


 
Ich muss erst meinen Doc in Spanien anrufen


----------



## Andreas S. (7. November 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Bitte E-Mails überprüfen ihr habt Post!!!



ichnich


----------



## carboni1 (7. November 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ichnich


 
Nur wer brav war


----------



## T-Brex (7. November 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> 19 Liter Bier und 7 Flaschen Wein getrunken trotzdem 3 Kilo abgenommen
> 15 Tage kein Sex da ich mir alles aus den Rippen geschwitzt habe



*Na da hast Du aber Punkte liegen lassen.* 

Ehelicher Sex (gewerter als alternative Sportarten) wird belohnt. 
Und Clubbesuche (Atzelgift) oder Sex an öffentlichen Orten wird gar mit *Bikepunkten *glaychgestellt.


----------



## Andreas S. (7. November 2010)

braucht noch jemand einen Dt1450 Laufradsatz?


----------



## T-Brex (7. November 2010)

Hey Leute kauft baym Trödler Abraham........


----------



## Andreas S. (7. November 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hey Leute kauft baym Trödler Abraham........



die hättest gestern gut gebrauchen können.
War das deine Zunge oder der Rote Schal?


----------



## carboni1 (7. November 2010)

Sex (gewerter als alternative Sportarten) wird belohnt.

Erst ab 20 min das schafft der doch nicht mehr in seinem Alter


----------



## T-Brex (7. November 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> die hättest gestern gut gebrauchen können.
> War das deine Zunge oder der Rote Schal?



Weder noch...ich habe auch nicht bemerkt, daß Du mich baym urinieren in den Wald haymlich beobachtet hast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (7. November 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Sex (gewerter als alternative Sportarten) wird belohnt.
> 
> Erst ab 20 min das schafft der doch nicht mehr in seinem Alter



....denk ans Headbangen....das zählt schon ab der ersten Minute...


----------



## carboni1 (7. November 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....denk ans Headbangen....das zählt schon ab der ersten Minute...


 
Genau LÖSCH das mal


----------



## T-Brex (7. November 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Genau LÖSCH das mal


----------



## carboni1 (7. November 2010)




----------



## Jaymano75 (7. November 2010)

Hi Uwe - endlich wieder da.


----------



## carboni1 (7. November 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Hi Uwe - endlich wieder da.


 
Und wieder WEG!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (7. November 2010)

@ Carboni:


----------



## Andreas S. (7. November 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> oi oi oi
> 
> 
> Hi Uwe, Dinger sind schon da!
> ...



Spayks fürs Auto oder bike?
Welche hast du denn geholt?
Brauche evtl. auch noch was.


----------



## carboni1 (7. November 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich in der Ergebnisliste von Rhens Mtb die AK's finde?


----------



## Andreas S. (7. November 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ja, den Link werde ich aber bestimmt nicht posten!



isch abba
http://www.sig-koblenz.de/mtb-AKRhens.html


----------



## carboni1 (7. November 2010)

Nacht!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (8. November 2010)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> UWE hat sich zur Zeit Platz 10 im Winterpokal erobert.
> 
> TOP


Der fünfte Gesamtplatz in der CXC-Challenge kommt mir igendwie wichtiger vor.
Ausserdem kein Kunststück da ich Zeit und Urlaub hatte


----------



## T-Brex (8. November 2010)

Chaotin64Claudia

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## SKlein1974 (8. November 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Chaotin64Claudia
> 
> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag



Schließe Ich mich Absolut an  Alles Liebe auch von Mir ..

gruß Sascha


----------



## Dicker Bambini (8. November 2010)

chaotin64 schrieb:


> Hey Du...wenn ich dann noch wissen würde wie Du mit Vornamen heißt dann können wir es krachen lassen
> Schmunzel



Schmunzel zurück... Olli haben mayne Eltern immer gerufen und ich hab drauf gehört. Deshalb gehe ich davon aus das dies richtig ist .

Aber ... Alles Beste zum Wiegenfeste ... auch von mir...


----------



## carboni1 (8. November 2010)

t-brex schrieb:


> Chaotin64claudia
> 
> Alles gute zum geburtstag


 
dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (8. November 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Chaotin64Claudia
> 
> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag



...ich mich anschließ


----------



## Jaymano75 (8. November 2010)

Auch von meinerseite happy happy happy!!!!

Tosche, woher kennst DU immer die ganzen Geburtstdaten........?




_________________________________________________________
_1)Fahrt um Baum Römertrail aus Bikersicht(Helmcam) : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r0_-FsfdFg"]YouTube        - um Baum RÃ¶mersingeltrail Brex Sayn[/nomedia]
2)jaymano macht Judorolle :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQiggFt1fCQ"]YouTube        - MTB  Brex JudoRolle[/nomedia]_


----------



## Andreas S. (8. November 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Auch von meinerseite happy happy happy!!!!
> 
> Tosche, woher kennst DU immer die ganzen Geburtstdaten........?
> 
> ...



naja,er kennt sie ja nicht alle...


----------



## chaotin64 (8. November 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Chaotin64Claudia
> 
> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


 
Hoioioioi mit Blinklichter
Danke freue mich auf Mittwoch und die Punkte grins
LG
Claudia


----------



## chaotin64 (8. November 2010)

Ist das geil wie mein Nachname...
Ich will jetzt ganz ganz ganz ganz oft Geburtstag feiern 
Schön so viele Glückwünsche schwelg
LG
Claudia


----------



## Schicko (8. November 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Also Leutz, ich mach mich dann mall wech!
> 
> Bis Do. Abend! Und  Mittwoch bitteschön ne Lichterkette für Bella Chaotin!
> 
> mb


Werden Sie richtig hell machen!!!!Alles gute auch von mir Claudia!


----------



## Klaus Goerg (9. November 2010)

Rhens 50km, Platz 430...wow....
Das ist mal ne Zahl. War eigentlich schon kurz nach Feierabend...

Gruß aus R.

Klaus


----------



## T-Brex (9. November 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ja, den Link werde ich aber bestimmt nicht posten!
> 
> Sepp war AK Sen2 Platz 1
> Willy war AK Hkm Platz 5
> ...




...und ich AK Sen2 Platz 12...


----------



## Judo-Uwe (9. November 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Gude Urlauber, melde dich mal bei mir.


Hey Michael
wie siehts aus am Wochenende Carlo startet mit Christian Fischer beim Night-Race in Wiesbaden,ich hätte die Möglichkeit mit Bonnekessel im Team zu fahren,da sein Partner abgesprungen ist.
Gedanklich habe ich die Saison abgeschlossen die Beine fühlen sich aber gut an im Moment fliege ich zum Dienst, au da fällt mir auf das gibt Punkte im WP, Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.
@Jaymano die Judorolle ist verbesserungswürdig ist mehr Fall seitwärts mit abrollen 
So jetzt gehts aufs Bike die nächsten Tage ist warmer waagrechter Regen angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (9. November 2010)

claudia, herzlichen glückwunsch nachträglich 

eine stunde joggen ist anstrengender als vier stunden radeln...meine beine sind schwer...

mein licht ist noch immer nicht da


----------



## chaotin64 (9. November 2010)

cklein schrieb:


> claudia, herzlichen glückwunsch nachträglich
> 
> eine stunde joggen ist anstrengender als vier stunden radeln...meine beine sind schwer...
> 
> mein licht ist noch immer nicht da


 
Dir auch vielen Dank.
Hauptsache ist doch das du ein Licht oberhalb der Augenregion besitzt


----------



## Focusine (10. November 2010)

Moin, moin,

es gibt einen EU-Fahrrad-Atlas, hier Infos sowie der Link für Interessierte:

Kurz notiert: Europäisches Fahrrad-Lexikon in zweiter Auflage erschienen
RHEINLAND-PFALZ. Sie brauchen
das litauische Wort für Flickzeug,
oder wollen Kann man auf dieser
Straße gut Rad fahren auf Arabisch
fragen? Kein Problem: Der Europäische
Wirtschafts- und Sozialausschuss
(EWSA) hat jetzt das Europäische
Fahrrad-Lexikon neu aufgelegt. Das
kleine Bildwörterbuch im Reiseformat
gibt Antwort auf all diese Fragen. Es
listet in insgesamt 27 Sprachen (darunter
die 23 EU-Amtssprachen) nützliche
Begriffe rund ums Fahrradfahren
und verschiedene Radtypen auf.
Das Fahrrad-Lexikon gibt es auch in
einer elektronischen Version.
Hier der Link:
http://www.eesc.europa.eu/sections/
ten/european-cycling-lexicon

Grüssle
Jutta


----------



## chaotin64 (10. November 2010)

Schicko schrieb:


> Gemsen um dray Minuten verpasst,und nicht mehr gefunden!!!
> Hab ich halt allein den Wald beleuchtet!


 
Hallo Schicko
war um 7 Minuten nach 5 da und habe Euch leider verpaßt hmhmh vielleicht hast du ja Dein Handy dabei,konnte noch jemanden überzeugen mit mir zu fahren.
Werden also so gegen 19.30 Uhr in Heimbach sein zwecks Umtrunk vielleicht liest du das ja und wir alle treffen uns dort.Fahre hier um 18.00 Uhr los.Vielleicht ist ja auch Klaus dabei und liest das hier
Bis später 
gleich werden Punkte gesammelt.
Claudia


----------



## Focusine (10. November 2010)

Hey Müsli, 
hast recht, der Rest war in die nächste Reihe gerutscht. Kann ja ma passieren...


----------



## Schicko (10. November 2010)

chaotin64 schrieb:


> Hallo Schicko
> war um 7 Minuten nach 5 da und habe Euch leider verpaßt hmhmh vielleicht hast du ja Dein Handy dabei,konnte noch jemanden überzeugen mit mir zu fahren.
> Werden also so gegen 19.30 Uhr in Heimbach sein zwecks Umtrunk vielleicht liest du das ja und wir alle treffen uns dort.Fahre hier um 18.00 Uhr los.Vielleicht ist ja auch Klaus dabei und liest das hier
> Bis später
> ...


War heute mit meiner Tochter Janina auf Sankt Martin und Klaus von Klaus konnte auch nicht.Schade wäre bestimmt lustig geworden!!! 
Aber es muß doch einer in Sayn gewesen Sayn oder Tosche?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (10. November 2010)

Ich war auch bei Sankt Martino und dafür danach auf der Rolle ....


----------



## Schicko (10. November 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Ich war auch bei Sankt Martino und dafür danach auf der Rolle ....


Du Streber,ich hab danach ein Bier mit meinem Vater getrunken.


----------



## chaotin64 (10. November 2010)

Schicko schrieb:


> War heute mit meiner Tochter Janina auf Sankt Martin und Klaus von Klaus konnte auch nicht.Schade wäre bestimmt lustig geworden!!!
> Aber es muß doch einer in Sayn gewesen Sayn oder Tosche?????


 Hallloooo
niemand war da, tja meine Söhne sind für Sankt Martin eifach nicht mehr zu begeistern  19 und 20 nö da haben die nicht wirklich Lust drauf.Ich habs gut.
Na ja konnte Mathias begeistern mit zu fahren.
War schön und kalt und und und -und jetzt geht es unter die Dusche
Bis bald
Claudia mit der Aldi lieben Lampe


----------



## cklein (10. November 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> News für den Kalender.
> 
> SebaMed Bikeday 2011
> 
> ...




Das eine ist am 10.09.11 und das andere am 11.09.11
Mmmhhh...noch ne lange Zeit bis dahin...


----------



## carboni1 (10. November 2010)

chaotin64 schrieb:


> Hallloooo
> niemand war da, tja meine Söhne sind für Sankt Martin eifach nicht mehr zu begeistern  19 und 20 nö da haben die nicht wirklich Lust drauf.Ich habs gut.
> Na ja konnte Mathias begeistern mit zu fahren.
> War schön und kalt und und und -und jetzt geht es unter die Dusche
> ...


 
Hallo Claudia, nächsten Mittwoch werden(wenn nichts dazwischen kommt) zwei Mann um 17 Uhr in sayn sayn


----------



## chaotin64 (10. November 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Hallo Claudia, nächsten Mittwoch werden(wenn nichts dazwischen kommt) zwei Mann um 17 Uhr in sayn sayn


 Das ist super


----------



## carboni1 (10. November 2010)

Nacht


----------



## Jaymano75 (10. November 2010)

Schicko schrieb:


> Du Streber,ich hab danach ein Bier mit meinem Vater getrunken.



erst streben, dann Paulaner...


----------



## Judo-Uwe (11. November 2010)

Morgen zusammen,
so aus dem Nachtdienst heraus ins Grundlagentraining,denn noch scheint die Sonne
Habe Samstag doch frei falls ich nicht windsurfen bin,komme ich zum Schloß 
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## cklein (11. November 2010)

Moin Jungs und Mädels,
was muss ich alles bei der Erstinspektion am MTB beachten? Will das Bike Heute wegbringen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (11. November 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Korektur: 8,8 Kg und bei den Reifen und der Stütze ist auch noch was drin


 Und schnell wie die Feuerwehr
Wo ist denn mein Condomi?


----------



## Judo-Uwe (11. November 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Korektur: 8,8 Kg und bei den Reifen und der Stütze ist auch noch was drin


Nimm doch die Säge links oben und kürze die Stütze


----------



## Judo-Uwe (11. November 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon bestellt?
> 
> mb


Stehst schon mit fünf auf der Liste.
Was machen meine Fußwärmer pappen sie noch am Schloß oder bekomme ich sie persönlich überreicht?


----------



## MathiasS (11. November 2010)

Hi Uwe
meinem Bike fehlen noch ein Paar Gemsenüberzieher.
2,5x3,5
Was sollen die Kosten?
LG MathiasS


----------



## cklein (11. November 2010)

ich hätte auch gerne solch einen überzieher für mein bike!!


----------



## SKlein1974 (11. November 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Das hebe ich mir für besondere Wettkämpfe auf.



Hört sich an als wenn Du die Saison 2011 schon geplant hast


----------



## T-Brex (11. November 2010)

Hallo Ihr Supernasenich war am Mittwoch unpässlich...

Samstag gilts wieder: 

*um Ayn in Sayn sayn*

und zahlraych erschayn für ne Tour im Sonnenschayn..

..und es Wayhnachtet sehr...kommet ihr Kinderlayn...


----------



## T-Brex (11. November 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Die Saison ist geplant. Der 19 Juni ist Finale.



Rhens ist aber erst Anfang Juli...da biste doch dabbay oder


----------



## T-Brex (11. November 2010)

...war das mit der offenen Rechung nicht Emmelshausen beim Schinderhannes....aber egal, dann sind halt noch zway Rechnungen offen......umso besser...sieht man sich öfter mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaotin64 (11. November 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Supernasenich war am Mittwoch unpässlich...
> 
> Samstag gilts wieder:
> 
> ...


 Hi ein Mann der unpäßlich ist..aha das es das gibt...
bin am Samstag sehr wahrscheinlich auch dabei wenn ich nicht unpäßlich bin da ich morgen Abend Party habe
Ansonsten Euch viel Spaß


----------



## T-Brex (11. November 2010)

ja...da wayßt Du Beschayd...

@All wegen der Kettenstrebenverhüterlies bitte *email* an JudoUwe senden, dann bekommt ihr die Infos.


----------



## SKlein1974 (12. November 2010)

Schönes Wochenende an alle und hoffentlich kommt mal die Sonne raus der Regen kotzt mich echt an langsam 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## T-Brex (12. November 2010)

AMEN


----------



## T-Brex (12. November 2010)

Jetzt was erfreuliches

morgen


*um ayn in Sayn sayn *


bitte zahlraych erschayn wir fahren auch bei sonnenschayn


----------



## Jaymano75 (12. November 2010)

Nabend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (12. November 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Gude


Gude back


----------



## T-Brex (13. November 2010)

....komm mimm SuperB, ich wiege die Thermopädddds in Bikeklamotten auf....es Wayhnachtet sehr....


----------



## ww-ck (13. November 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Moin moin, gebt mal Laut wer heute alles dabei ist.
> 
> Ich würd dann die Thermopads mitbringen!
> 
> aber jetzt richtiger Ärsta


wie sieht`s denn Wetter(mäßig) bei euch in den Downlands aus?


----------



## T-Brex (13. November 2010)

..um ayn wird wie imma die Sonne schayn


----------



## ww-ck (13. November 2010)

Werde wohl mitfahren.
@t-brex: ist die Strecke über Stromberg - Sayn wieder frei?


----------



## T-Brex (13. November 2010)

Das wechselt täglich...gestern wars frei...frag mal den Carboni oder den maik, die fahren dort täglich....


----------



## T-Brex (13. November 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> wie sieht`s denn Wetter(mäßig) bei euch in den Downlands aus?




*15 Grad !!!!!*


----------



## ww-ck (13. November 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Das wechselt täglich...gestern wars frei...frag mal den Carboni oder den maik, die fahren dort täglich....


@all - kann mir jemand sagen ob die Zufahrt Stromberg - Sayn heute befahrbar ist?
Danke.


----------



## cklein (13. November 2010)

Ich mache mich gleich auf den weg nach Sayn


----------



## T-Brex (13. November 2010)

Vorschlag für heute:

Rouleur Tour....bis Roasbich ICE Trasse, quer bis Urbachtal, Ohnesse, je nach Licht Jahnseiche oder Kanickeltrail...ca 65 km und unter 1000 hm.


a propos....

es wayhnachtet sehr.....kommet ihr Gemsenlayn kommet, der Onkel Ivan hat was gebracht......

http://www.acton-sports.de/kontakt/kontakt-impressum.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (13. November 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> nasskalt, regnet aber z.Zt. nicht. Ich wollt fahren. Halt warm anziehen!


 Der Regen ist ziemlich warm 15,3 Grad, ich komme


----------



## T-Brex (13. November 2010)

Hallo Ihr Langschläfer und auf der Laytung Steher oder Playtegayer ?!?

*Bitte bis spätestens morgen beim Judo Uwe wegen der Kettenstrebenschützer mit "BrexbachGemsen" Teamdruck melden !!!!!!!*


----------



## Andreas S. (13. November 2010)

ich bin heute nicht in Sayn.









 werde ich sonst bei der Sauerei nicht los.


----------



## T-Brex (13. November 2010)

Alternativ:

Wenn wir einen Führer ab ICE Urbacher Wald haben: Staymel SuperÄ Besuch....Mischa ???!!!!!....Lukas ???!!!!.....bitte mal melden....SuperÄ hat extra für uns Plätzchen gebacken....in der Wayhnachtsbäckeray....


----------



## MathiasS (13. November 2010)

moin moin,
bis een ;-)


----------



## Jaymano75 (13. November 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ich bin heute nicht in Sayn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good-better_rung


----------



## Andreas S. (13. November 2010)

ihr könnt meich gerne besuchen,aber mit Plätzchen iss nix. Habe da noch 3 Kniften von Dienstag,Mittwoch und Donnerstag.

Aber was andreas.
Ich würde gerne meine neuen DT Swiss 1450 gegen Tricons 1550 oder Mavic Crossmax SLR tauschen.


----------



## T-Brex (13. November 2010)

MathiasS schrieb:


> moin moin,
> bis een ;-)



EEN ????????????


Nederlandse 


AYN *AYN* *AYN*


----------



## T-Brex (13. November 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Aber was andreas.
> Ich würde gerne meine neuen DT Swiss 1450 gegen *Trikots *tauschen.



können wir machenayns oder zway ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MathiasS (13. November 2010)

Nordfrisisches Erbe


----------



## ww-ck (13. November 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> iAber was andreas.
> Ich würde gerne meine neuen DT Swiss 1450 gegen Tricons 1550 oder Mavic Crossmax SLR tauschen.


Weil du soooo nett bist würde ich die DT Swiss 1450 gegen deine alten Mavic Crossride Disc tauschen. Super Angebot. Mache ich auch nur dir.

Gute Besserung und alles Gute.


----------



## Andreas S. (13. November 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> können wir machenayns oder zway ??



wer lesen kann ist auch hier klar im Vorteil
*1550*


----------



## Andreas S. (13. November 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Weil du soooo nett bist würde ich die DT Swiss 1450 gegen deine alten Mavic Crossride Disc tauschen. Super Angebot. Mache ich auch nur dir.
> 
> Gute Besserung und alles Gute.



...schämt euch
das ihr mich so über den Tisch ziehen wollt,hätt ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (13. November 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ihr könnt meich gerne besuchen,aber mit Plätzchen iss nix. Habe da noch 3 Kniften von Dienstag,Mittwoch und Donnerstag.
> 
> Aber was andreas.
> Ich würde gerne meine neuen DT Swiss 1450 gegen Tricons 1550 oder Mavic Crossmax SLR tauschen.


Ich gebe meine neue SLR nicht her


----------



## Andreas S. (13. November 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Ich gebe meine neue SLR nicht her



...dann kriegste aber auch keine neuen xr 1450


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (13. November 2010)

Du mayntest....betonieren...?!?!?


----------



## Andreas S. (13. November 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> @sandy
> die Thermopads bei Toschen detonieren?



yesyes


----------



## T-Brex (13. November 2010)

Das war ayn Wetterchen heute........Fango satt, und der klayne monsumartige Wolkenbruch bei Ransbach, wo mir die Brühe von oben in die wasserdichten Schuhe gelaufen ist....herrlischschsch....ging auch bis zuhause nicht mehr raus...die Dinger sind wirklich dicht 
Der laue Fön hat uns dann bei Plan B auf der schnellen Haymfahrt rasch wieder warm gepustet.....

Neun Gemsen, knapp 50 km und 700 hm.

*Monsumtour*: Roasbich und zurück.

PS: die Chaotin und der MathiasS, wollten dann doch nicht den schnelltsten Weg nachhause mitfahren und haben in der Brex noch ne Schippe obendrauf gelegt....RESPEKT !!!!!


----------



## klexx (13. November 2010)

Hallo Schicko, 

wieviel Euro,nen haben wir denn heute zusammengefahren?


----------



## T-Brex (13. November 2010)

klexx schrieb:


> Hallo Schicko,
> 
> wieviel Euro,nen haben wir denn heute zusammengefahren?



Was macht ihr denn für Schwarzgeschäfte


----------



## SKlein1974 (13. November 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Das war ayn Wetterchen heute........Fango satt, und der klayne monsumartige Wolkenbruch bei Ransbach, wo mir die Brühe von oben in die wasserdichten Schuhe gelaufen ist....herrlischschsch....ging auch bis zuhause nicht mehr raus...die Dinger sind wirklich dicht
> Der laue Fön hat uns dann bei Plan B auf der schnellen Haymfahrt rasch wieder warm gepustet.....
> 
> Neun Gemsen, knapp 50 km und 700 hm.
> ...






Auch zurück von Samstag Tour Plaidt-Saffig-Ochtendung-Polch-Ochtendung-Nettetal-Plaidt satte 52km hab noch zwei LEute kennengelernt sind dann zusammen gefahren hat Spaß gemacht Zeit knappe 4,0 std. 

Gruß und schönen Abend noch 

Sascha


----------



## klexx (13. November 2010)

Hallo Tosche,

habe Schicko meine heutigen Punkte angeboten.


----------



## T-Brex (13. November 2010)

klexx schrieb:


> Hallo Tosche,
> 
> habe Schicko meine heutigen Punkte angeboten.



Sehr geschäftstüchtig...verstaygere sie doch maystbietend......und besser noch...erfahre sie mit uns gemaynsam...


----------



## chaotin64 (13. November 2010)

Hallooooo
ein ganz leises Halloooo.
Hoi ich war noch nie soooo schmutzig wie heute.
Glaube auch noch nie sooo müde meine Arme sind so schwer,meine Beinchen auch.hmh
Hey das nächste Mal höre ich auf dich T-Brexx und fahre ganz artig hinter her.
Bis Mittwoch.(nur wenn ich  wieder meine Arme hoch bekommen sollte )
Abwarten
Schönes WE


----------



## chaotin64 (13. November 2010)

klexx schrieb:


> Hallo Tosche,
> 
> habe Schicko meine heutigen Punkte angeboten.


Hallo Klaus du wärst mal besser mitgefahren war richtig schön nass 
kuschelig,hmh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (13. November 2010)

chaotin64 schrieb:


> Hallooooo
> ein ganz leises Halloooo.
> Hoi ich war noch nie soooo schmutzig wie heute.



Hat der Müsli dich photographiert ?....dann könnte man mal sehen wie schmutzig Du warst...oder hast Du Dich mit MathiasS noch schmutziger gemacht ???


----------



## T-Brex (13. November 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?fbid=147778228585596&set=a.147777875252298.24667.100000602604716


unsere Focusine.....ist auch schon mal ein ganz schmutziges Mädchen gewesen.....Schinderhannes......


----------



## chaotin64 (13. November 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hat der Müsli dich photographiert ?....dann könnte man mal sehen wie schmutzig Du warst...oder hast Du Dich mit MathiasS noch schmutziger gemacht ???


----------



## klexx (13. November 2010)

Bei uns war Sonnenschein


----------



## cklein (13. November 2010)

Die neuen Schuhe sind gereinigt, gelüftet und zur Abnahme bereit 
Schöne Fango-Tour und trotzdem trocken 

Bis demnächst, werde die nächsten zwei Wochen im Sauerland und Harz unterwegs sein!!

Jetzt wird gefuttert, hatte ja da oben keine Zeit


----------



## Schicko (13. November 2010)

Sind erst um zway Uhr weg gekommen,war irgentwie feucht heute,will am Mittwoch wieder angreifen!


----------



## T-Brex (13. November 2010)

Der Hanschieber hat auf der anderen Seite schon gewichtelt....die ayn oder andere Gemse die hier mitliest war auch schon da....bin gespannt bis der letzte paylt was Phase ist......*es wayhnachtet sehr....!!!!......ihr Gemsenlayn kommet.....
http://www.cosgan.de/images/more/bigs/g125.gif*


----------



## Andreas S. (13. November 2010)

ist mein neues Trikot auch dabbay?


----------



## T-Brex (13. November 2010)

klar, im Tausch mit den 1450ern ganz ohne Probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (13. November 2010)

aber ich habe das neue Trikot doch schon bezahlt.
Warum gibst du hier nicht bekannt das die neue Klamotten Lieferung eingetroffen ist ?
Ich hätte heute nachmittag Zeit gehabt um meinen Teil abzuholen.
Schade,jetzt kann ich es morgen nicht der Öffentlichkeit zeigen.


----------



## T-Brex (13. November 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Ich hätte heute nachmittag Zeit gehabt um meinen Teil abzuholen.




*Du schon, aber ich nicht*...ich war im Wald mit den Gemsen und dem Mähnenspringer....aber morgen bist Du gern gesehen....deine Fußhayzung habe ich auch im Keller.........


----------



## T-Brex (13. November 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Warum gibst du hier nicht bekannt das die neue Klamotten Lieferung eingetroffen ist ?/quote]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## T-Brex (13. November 2010)

*Mähnenspringer*.....kayne Gemse......aber trotzdem........long live Clay Henry....






So ayn Exemplar ist im Wald zwischen N....ort und A...bach unterwegs.....


----------



## Andreas S. (13. November 2010)

Alle Kinder haben lange Haare,außer Torsten der hat Borsten.


----------



## T-Brex (13. November 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Alle Kinder haben lange Haare,außer Torsten der hat Borsten.


....und Hagen...der wird getragen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (13. November 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


>



long live Clay Henry....very well Long Life the Old Clay die geilste saufene Mähne die Ich je geshen hab (im Inet nicht Live)


----------



## carboni1 (13. November 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *Mähnenspringer*.....kayne Gemse......aber trotzdem........long live Clay Henry....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Andreas S. (14. November 2010)

Katz Bike scheint mit Riemenantrieb?
29 er gefällt mir nicht.Das ist zuviel des Guten.Gabel passt gar nicht und Heckspoiler sieht schwul aus.Fehlt nur noch die rote Kassette und ne Kette in weiß,dann wärs :kotz:

Aber Hauptsache der Spaß war auf eurer Seite


----------



## ww-ck (14. November 2010)

irgendwie muss man sich an die Proportionen bei den 29er ganz schön gewöhnen. Hat manchmal den Eindruck als wenn nichts zusammen passt.
Beim Rotwild zu viel rot und weiß. Farblich übertrieben. 
Außerdem ist die Farbe ist egal - Hauptsache schwarz.

@andy - geht es dir wieder besser?
Habe zwei von euren Jungs heute in Peterslahr gesehen.


----------



## Andreas S. (14. November 2010)

ich habe wohl den Eindruck hinterlassen krank zu sein.
Ich war und bin nur erkältet,Husten und Schnupfen.Wollte deswegen gestern nicht unbedingt im Regen fahren.
Aber heute dafür umso mehr.Es war einfach herrlich.
Steimel,Fluterschen,Lautzert,Roßbach,Freirachtdorf,Herschbach,Rückeroth,Goddert,Selters,Isenburg,Thalhausen,Rüscheid,Dernbach,Giershofen,Diedorf,Raubach,Woldert,Steimel. Macht 102km und das ganz alleine.
Habe im Sayntal noch an einen Skoda-Papst Fahrer angesaugt.Ich hab mich dann bis Isenburg an sein Rennrad gehangen.Wir haben auch über Herthasee gesprochen.In etwa 2Wochen bei deren Weihnachtsfeier wird über die Durchführung der Veranstaltung gesprochen.


----------



## ww-ck (14. November 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ich habe wohl den Eindruck hinterlassen krank zu sein.
> Ich war und bin nur erkältet,Husten und Schnupfen.Wollte deswegen gestern nicht unbedingt im Regen fahren.
> Aber heute dafür umso mehr.Es war einfach herrlich.
> Steimel,Fluterschen,Lautzert,Roßbach,Freirachtdorf,Herschbach,Rückeroth,Goddert,Selters,Isenburg,Thalhausen,Rüscheid,Dernbach,Giershofen,Diedorf,Raubach,Woldert,Steimel. Macht 102km und das ganz alleine.
> Habe im Sayntal noch an einen Skoda-Papst Fahrer angesaugt.Ich hab mich dann bis Isenburg an sein Rennrad gehangen.Wir haben auch über Herthasee gesprochen.In etwa 2Wochen bei deren Weihnachtsfeier wird über die Durchführung der Veranstaltung gesprochen.


Hättest du was gesagt wäre ich mitgefahren. Schöne Runde. Hast aber wahrscheinlich Angst gehabt, dass ich doch noch die alten Mavics gegen die DT-Swiss eintausche.


----------



## Andreas S. (14. November 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Hättest du was gesagt wäre ich mitgefahren. Schöne Runde. Hast aber wahrscheinlich Angst gehabt, dass ich doch noch die alten Mavics gegen die DT-Swiss eintausche.



da hätte das Madone im Dernbacher Wald abba dumm aus der Wäsche geguckt.


----------



## Andreas S. (14. November 2010)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> @ hangi und sepp
> 
> richtig gut winterpokalpunkte gesammelt.



aber wenn ihr 3 doch zusammen geradelt seid,warum hat
Ofw und hangi am 13.  je 270min und der Sepp nur 180 min?
Hatte er keine Kondition mehr oder waren die Batterien im Computer leer oder hat er die Pausen nicht mitgezählt, war er möglicherweise 90 min schneller als  der Rest ?

Also rechnet nochmal nach.


----------



## smooth77 (14. November 2010)

Hallo !


----------



## Jaymano75 (14. November 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Exculsive Bikes waren auch dabei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum hast Du so große Augen ?`Damit ich Dich besser...

Ne - ein schöneres Bild habe ich von einer Gams noch nie gesehen! Schnell speichern bevor die Zensur zuschlägt.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (14. November 2010)

smooth77 schrieb:


> Hallo !



Liebelaynund mehr hast Du uns nicht zu sagen


----------



## T-Brex (14. November 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> oben
> 
> 
> zu spät.....



Hi du alter Mähnenspringer....ich habe da was über Dich im Inet gelesen...


*Beschreibung*

  [bearbeiten]
*Aussehen und Maße*

 Der Mähnenspringer hat eine Körperlänge von bis zu 140 bis 166  Zentimeter, ein Stockmaß von 100 bis 112 Zentimeter, *reine Schwanzlänge  von 17 bis 20 Zentimeter* sowie ein Gewicht von 70 bis 140 Kilogramm

Im Verhältnis zum gedrungenen Stockmaß doch ayne beachtliche *Schwanzlänge*...vielleicht kommt da der Name her.....???????


----------



## T-Brex (14. November 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Der Stock oder wie meine Frau sagt, der Prügel!...ich steh nur auf kurzgeschorene...



Jedem Tierchen sayn playsierchen


----------



## smooth77 (14. November 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Liebelaynund mehr hast Du uns nicht zu sagen



Brexilayn,
da mein Männelayn nie guckt, ob er oder ich eingelockt bin, kannst du das hallo seinem account zu ordnen.


----------



## Focusine (15. November 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?fbid=147778228585596&set=a.147777875252298.24667.100000602604716
> 
> 
> unsere Focusine.....ist auch schon mal ein ganz schmutziges Mädchen gewesen.....Schinderhannes......



... und gestern war ich es wieder.... Irgendjemand hat gemeint, das Grenzbachtal unter Wasser setzen zu müssen, so ne schöne Fangopackung - fast wie beim Schinderhannes....
Jutta


----------



## T-Brex (16. November 2010)

Hallo Freunde der Nacht

Morgen gilts wieder, ab 1700 h Schloß Sayn, *Nightride !!*

Je nach dem, mit kurzer Aynkehr danach, beim Rabbi-Jakob ?


----------



## Judo-Uwe (16. November 2010)

Focusine schrieb:


> ... und gestern war ich es wieder.... Irgendjemand hat gemeint, das Grenzbachtal unter Wasser setzen zu müssen, so ne schöne Fangopackung - fast wie beim Schinderhannes....
> Jutta


 Da wären wir uns beinahe begegnet,im Grenzbachtal war ich letzten Donnerstagmorgen unterwegs.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (16. November 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der Nacht
> 
> Morgen gilts wieder, ab 1700 h Schloß Sayn, *Nightride !!*
> 
> Je nach dem, mit kurzer Aynkehr danach, beim Rabbi-Jakob ?


Belohnung gibts nur wenn die Tour nicht so bescheiden wird wie am Samstag


----------



## Andreas S. (16. November 2010)

Focusine schrieb:


> ... und gestern war ich es wieder.... Irgendjemand hat gemeint, das Grenzbachtal unter Wasser setzen zu müssen, so ne schöne Fangopackung - fast wie beim Schinderhannes....
> Jutta



ja wer hat denn das Grenzbachtal so zerbombt?
Wer hatte die Traktorreifen aufgezogen? Jutta oder Uwe?
Von Horhauser Mühle bis fast Pleckhauser Mühle gibts Holzrückarbeiten. Macht nicht wirklich Spaß da zu fahren.
Der Rest vom PuderbachLand Radweg ist ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (16. November 2010)




----------



## Jaymano75 (16. November 2010)

see u in the wald baym nightride....
My Premiere 
zum luck have i the Hongkong light
and we can all see the bambis



Freu!


----------



## chaotin64 (16. November 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


>


 Schöne Aussichten...
weißt du schon welche Tour ansteht,denn wenn die Samstagstour zu bescheiden war...(für mich war sie das nicht )) sollte ich vielleicht morgen nicht mitfahren .
Grüße
claudia


----------



## Schicko (16. November 2010)

chaotin64 schrieb:


> Schöne Aussichten...
> weißt du schon welche Tour ansteht,denn wenn die Samstagstour zu bescheiden war...(für mich war sie das nicht )) sollte ich vielleicht morgen nicht mitfahren .
> Grüße
> claudia


Hi Claudi vielleicht sehen wir uns ja Morgen mal bei ner kleinen Beleuchtungstour.


----------



## carboni1 (16. November 2010)

chaotin64 schrieb:


> Schöne Aussichten...
> weißt du schon welche Tour ansteht,denn wenn die Samstagstour zu bescheiden war...(für mich war sie das nicht )) sollte ich vielleicht morgen nicht mitfahren .
> Grüße
> claudia


 
Mittwochs ist ja nur eine Feierabend-Runde ca.30km und ca.500HM!
Wäre schön wen Du morgen dabei wärst!


----------



## chaotin64 (16. November 2010)

Schicko schrieb:


> Hi Claudi vielleicht sehen wir uns ja Morgen mal bei ner kleinen Beleuchtungstour.


 
...und das Licht leuchtet Ihnen...
ja wäre mal super wenn ich mal Nutznießer deines Lichtes wäre.
bin dabei und werde sehen bei soviel Licht
lG
Claudia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaotin64 (16. November 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Mittwochs ist ja nur eine Feierabend-Runde ca.30km und ca.500HM!
> Wäre schön wen Du morgen dabei wärst!


 Hi Carboni
ja dann bin ich mal bei der Truppe dabei.
nehme mir dann mein Sauerstoffgerät mit ...grins
Also bis morgen
claudia


----------



## carboni1 (16. November 2010)

OK, ich bring auch Licht (auch mein neues Power-Rücklicht)mit! Wenn Lutz und Klaus ihre Wunderlampen mit bringen wird es TAG HELL


----------



## Jaymano75 (16. November 2010)

hier noch ein Clip aus der Brex.......HD Cam:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYSMgainIes"]YouTube        - BrexbachTal / Sayn /  Brex Clip / MTB / Jaymano / HD Video[/nomedia]


----------



## cklein (16. November 2010)

Mein Licht ist noch nicht angekommen...euch viel Spaß...


----------



## Focusine (16. November 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Da wären wir uns beinahe begegnet,im Grenzbachtal war ich letzten Donnerstagmorgen unterwegs.



Wir hätten uns sicher vor lauter Schlamm nicht erkannt.... Da hat irgendein Depp jede Menge Stämme in den Bach geworfen, der ordentlich über die Ufer tritt....


----------



## Focusine (16. November 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ja wer hat denn das Grenzbachtal so zerbombt?
> Wer hatte die Traktorreifen aufgezogen? Jutta oder Uwe?
> Von Horhauser Mühle bis fast Pleckhauser Mühle gibts Holzrückarbeiten. Macht nicht wirklich Spaß da zu fahren.
> Der Rest vom PuderbachLand Radweg ist ok.



Mensch, ÄÄÄndieee: Du wußtest das das da so aussieht. Hättest mich ja ma warnen können...


----------



## Judo-Uwe (17. November 2010)

chaotin64 schrieb:


> Schöne Aussichten...
> weißt du schon welche Tour ansteht,denn wenn die Samstagstour zu bescheiden war...(für mich war sie das nicht )) sollte ich vielleicht morgen nicht mitfahren .
> Grüße
> claudia


 Ich habe keine Probleme mittwochs und samstags langsam zu fahren,da ich während der Woche Zeit habe mich müde zu fahren. 
Wenn jedoch mein Vorschlag in der näheren Umgebung zu bleiben, da viel Regen angesagt ist, ignoriert wird und ich dann pitschnaß und durchgefroren nach jedem Berg warten muss,sollten gewisse Leute sich erst mal eine Grundkondition antrainieren.Schließlich sind Samstags 40-70 Km und 1000Hm angesagt.
Durch meine Vorerkrankung kann ich mir keine Erkältung leisten(Herzmuskelentzündung 2 Jahre Sportpause) dadurch reagiere ich empfindlich auf solche Touren wie am Samstag und werde in Zukunft meine Konsequenzen ziehen.
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## carboni1 (17. November 2010)

Hallo an ALLE!

Heute gibt es bei Stadler in Mülheim-Kärlich auf alles 20%!
Sollte jemand dorf hin fahren, Bitte melden und mir eventuell was mitbringen!


----------



## chaotin64 (17. November 2010)

Hi kommen heute Abend doch nicht  um 17.oo Uhr
wartet bitte nicht auf mich.
Fahre etwas später mit Mathias 
LG
Claudia


----------



## cklein (17. November 2010)

die dünnen und die dicken Zwölf Ender sind Heute angekommen...das Lichtlein lässt lange auf sich warten 

dafür war ich vorhin auf der Tartanbahn und habe Intervallläufe gemacht...fetzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (17. November 2010)

Bin gut zuhause angekommen,da ich gestern fünfmal den Hasenpfad runtergedonnert bin, Intervalltraining am Berg, weiß ich wo man einfädelt. Rechts war richtig nicht links


----------



## Jaymano75 (17. November 2010)

cklein schrieb:


> ....das Lichtlein lässt lange auf sich warten



wartest Du auf die Hongkong-Lampe? Falls ja, überprüfe mal Deinen Warenkorb bei denen ob der Artikel richtig drinsteht oder ob die Artikel Item Nummer SKU0001 lautet. Falls das der Fall ist, dann hat was  nicht geklappt. Gucks Du dann hier: 
http://services.dealextreme.com/forms/OrderIssues.aspx


----------



## Jaymano75 (17. November 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Bin gut zuhause angekommen,da ich gestern fünfmal den Hasenpfad runtergedonnert bin, Intervalltraining am Berg, weiß ich wo man einfädelt. Rechts war richtig nicht links



Hi Uwe, hattest Du noch gerufen? Wir haben dann nachdem wir durch die Pampe gefahren sind durchgezählt und festgestellt dass Du fehlst. Rufen und suchen...aber kein Uwe...nur ein F ö r s t e r......

Man, das war ein Nightride heute. (T-Brex schreibt die Details)
Also Schicko, Hans, Carboni und ich sind dann irgendwie auf den Hasenp. gekommen und runter nach Heimbach. Da noch jemand einen Kettenriss hatte haben die anderen gewartet...hoffe ihr habt auch alle gut heim gefunden.

Heute war alles alles dabay...wahnsinn.

Maik, schick mal die Bilder....!


----------



## carboni1 (17. November 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Bin gut zuhause angekommen,da ich gestern fünfmal den Hasenpfad runtergedonnert bin, Intervalltraining am Berg, weiß ich wo man einfädelt. Rechts war richtig nicht links


 
Erst hab ICH DICH gesucht(war dann doch wohl ein Jäger mit Licht) und dann sind wir den Hasenpfad runter! Bin alleine nach Hause und habe mich noch verfahren.
Nochmal DANKE fürs warten!


----------



## Jaymano75 (17. November 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Mit was für einer Kamera hast du das aufgenommen???
> 
> Schön, aber da bin ich ja nicht drauf.....
> 
> mb



mein Cousin hat das Video gemacht mit GoPro HD Cam.
..dass nächste mal filme ich gaaaaaaanz lange Dich!!!


----------



## chaotin64 (18. November 2010)

Hi Ihr,
habe das gestern Abend nicht schaffen können um 17 Uhr vor Ort zu sein.
Wir sind erst um 18 Uhr los gekommen und waren auch nur 1,5 Stunden unterwegs
Danach konnte ich mich dann endlich mal  meiner *Grundkonditionierung  *widmen  und habe glatt ein *Intervalltraining* noch absolviert .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Pediküre und Maniküre im Wechsel ,super intervallmäßig freue mich auf Samstag mit gepflegten und polierten Nägeln...


----------



## cklein (18. November 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> wartest Du auf die Hongkong-Lampe? Falls ja, überprüfe mal Deinen Warenkorb bei denen ob der Artikel richtig drinsteht oder ob die Artikel Item Nummer SKU0001 lautet. Falls das der Fall ist, dann hat was  nicht geklappt. Gucks Du dann hier:
> http://services.dealextreme.com/forms/OrderIssues.aspx




hab ja schon eine trackinnr...ist halt unterwegs


----------



## carboni1 (18. November 2010)

Meine Chinalampen haben gestern gut durch gehalten
(ca.3,5 Std.auf 50%), eine war die letzte halbe Stunde schon auf rot und war zuhause auch nochmal 5min lang an ohne Probleme.

So Spike-Reifen sind gekauft! Der Winter kann kommen!

Gibts Bilder von der Mittwochstour?


----------



## smooth77 (18. November 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> So Spike-Reifen sind gekauft! Der Winter kann kommen!



jaymano FRAGT:
Welche Spikes hast Du geholt...?

Sind die anderen noch gut heim gekommen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (18. November 2010)

So wie ich gehört habe, ja!
Bei den Reifen hab ich den Schwalbe Ice-Spiker Pro geholt!
Preis-Leistung-Gewicht unschlagbar!


----------



## SKlein1974 (18. November 2010)

Spike Reifen ????? Leute schaut mal aufs Thermometer wir bekommen doch keinen Winter !!!!


----------



## carboni1 (18. November 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Spike Reifen ????? Leute schaut mal aufs Thermometer wir bekommen doch keinen Winter !!!!


 
Doch der Winter soll mindestens so sein wie der letzte und Mittwoch geht es langsam Los!


----------



## SKlein1974 (18. November 2010)

schik mir mal nen Link von den Reifen möcht mir die mal ansehn  ...Ich brauch noch soviel an Kram ne gute Lampe wär mal wichtig die Aldi Dinger sind der letzte Dreck ...


----------



## SKlein1974 (18. November 2010)

Carboni hab schon gegoggelt ...60 euro haut das hin Pro Reifen ?? stolzer Preis echt für das bißchen Schnee was wir hier bekommen ...ok kann mich auch irren und Morgen is alles weiss


----------



## carboni1 (18. November 2010)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a6411/ice-spiker-pro-21-361-spikes.html

Bei der Lampe würde ich immer wieder die DX holen, kannste Dir beim Tom anschauen der hat eine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (18. November 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Carboni hab schon gegoggelt ...60 euro haut das hin Pro Reifen ?? stolzer Preis echt für das bißchen Schnee was wir hier bekommen ...ok kann mich auch irren und Morgen is alles weiss


 
Ab Mittwoch soll wohl erst der Frost mit Schneeregen kommen! Bis wir die Spikes brauchen wird wohl noch dauern aber im letzten Winter wo die miesten schon Spikes brauchten waren die meisten Händler schon ausverkauft. Die Reifen haste ja normalerweise für ein paar Jahre/Winter! Was die anderen bei Eis im Wald mit den Reifen alles gemacht haben war schon beeindruckend z.b. Vollbremsung auf Eis ohne weg rutschen.


----------



## T-Brex (19. November 2010)

chaotin64 schrieb:


> Hi Ihr,
> habe das gestern Abend nicht schaffen können um 17 Uhr vor Ort zu sein.
> Wir sind erst um 18 Uhr los gekommen und waren auch nur 1,5 Stunden unterwegs
> Danach konnte ich mich dann endlich mal  meiner *Grundkonditionierung  *widmen  und habe glatt ein *Intervalltraining* noch absolviert .
> ...






Yeaaahhhhhhh




und die Highheals nicht vergessen !!!!

Dann wird ja ganz schön was los sayn am Samstag.....


*Samstags um ayn in Sayn

und tut de Sonne nicht schayn, sind wenigstens die Nägel fayn
*


----------



## cklein (19. November 2010)

Morgen gehts von Rüthen über Nuttlar nach Winterberg und über Brilon zurück nach Rüthen. Strecken kenne ich noch keine, fahre frei Schnauze. Wer kommt mit  
Nein, euch viel Spaß um ayn in Sayn!


----------



## ww-ck (19. November 2010)

Bonjour,
bin zurück aus Frankreich. Wetter in der Provence eindeutig besser. Blauer Himmel und T-Shirt Wetter. Dann innerhalb von 1,5 h auf 7 °C und Regen - so ein Shit.
@Müsli - Mittelmeer nicht dicht bekommen. Das Auspumpen hat zu lange gedauert. Hab ich denen gleich gesagt - Obi-Pumpe und 1/2'' Schlauch reicht nicht. Aber die wollten nicht auf mich hören. Nächstes Jahr dann wieder.


----------



## Andreas S. (19. November 2010)

ein radlfreies Wochenende steht an.
bin zu sehr erkältet, macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## carboni1 (19. November 2010)

Brauchen wir morgen für die Tour Licht?


----------



## carboni1 (19. November 2010)

Dann sind wir schon 2 !


----------



## T-Brex (19. November 2010)

....and then there were three...

Da schließe ich mich an, um 1700 h zurück in Sayn ist Deadlayn


----------



## carboni1 (19. November 2010)

16.37 Uhr ist Sonnenuntergang


----------



## T-Brex (19. November 2010)

dann bring Notlicht mit  !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (19. November 2010)

Aber nur meine Nebelschlussleuchte, weil sich doch einige am Mittwoch beschwert haben nenne ich das neue Rücklicht jetzt mal so


----------



## carboni1 (19. November 2010)

gude nacht


----------



## Jaymano75 (19. November 2010)

Hi Ihr Gemsen,

Gute Tour  morgen.


----------



## Jaymano75 (19. November 2010)

@hangi: WAHNSINN - Deine "Der Winter kann kommen Tour 118,3 km" wow das gab Punkte!!! Alles heute ?? MTB oder Rennrad 

Klasse Leistung!!!!

@toschi-----Bowling hihihihi....Geil!!!! Grüße von den Kollegen!!!


----------



## Jaymano75 (19. November 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Alles heute !
> 
> 11 Uhr los 17 Uhr zurück und sogar die Pause abgezogen


----------



## alutzo (19. November 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> moinsta!
> 
> 
> @alutzo: Ich hab noch die Fußwärmer?? Mitbringen???
> ...


----------



## chaotin64 (20. November 2010)

schade kann heute nicht mitfahren,dachte erst ich bekomme alles unter einen Hut aber Frau hat damit immer Probleme ..mit dem Hut
Fahre morgen früh ,vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mitzufahren.
Also Euch eine gute Zeit und viele HM
LG
Claudia


----------



## T-Brex (20. November 2010)

schöne Dray-Burgen-Tour mit 7 Gemsen, den echten Hornträger-Gemsen in der Brex, 46 km und gut 800 hm....und Fango satt.....


----------



## carboni1 (20. November 2010)

Müsli wie ging das nochmal mit Google mit der Höhenprofilanzeige?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (20. November 2010)




----------



## T-Brex (20. November 2010)

Das sind unsere Namensvettern....


----------



## carboni1 (20. November 2010)

Wo find ich diese Datei in Google?

kmz Datei in Goggle Örs (aktuelle Version)


----------



## carboni1 (20. November 2010)




----------



## Andreas S. (20. November 2010)

tolle Aufzeichnug carboni.
Die geile Strecke in *nur 3:42:04 std.*
Respekt


----------



## carboni1 (20. November 2010)

Was willste mir damit sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (20. November 2010)

das ihr schnell unterwegs gewesen seid


----------



## carboni1 (20. November 2010)

683


----------



## Dicker Bambini (21. November 2010)

Schönen Sonntag gehabt ?


----------



## T-Brex (21. November 2010)

....wenn die Wettervorhersage stimmt, könnten wir nächsten Samstag mal schauen ob es schon einen "*Schneeeeeeeeeeköppel*"  gibt


----------



## T-Brex (21. November 2010)

Genau


----------



## Judo-Uwe (21. November 2010)

Schnöppelglühwein


----------



## Schicko (21. November 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Schnöppelglühwein


Aschebraade!!!!


----------



## T-Brex (21. November 2010)

...letztes Jahr haben Judo-Uwe, Schicko, Carboni und ich schon im Oktober den ersten Schnee am Köppel...ähhh .....Schnöppel befahren...


----------



## Andreas S. (21. November 2010)

letztes Jahr.....paah
da fiel der Oktober ja auch in den Dezember


----------



## T-Brex (21. November 2010)

Neeneeeneeeeneee....das war der Oktember !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (21. November 2010)

früher waren auch 3:42:04 h noch keine 240 min

heute ist das so


----------



## T-Brex (21. November 2010)




----------



## Andreas S. (21. November 2010)

genau ,da sind es 30 cm

ich muß schnell ins Bettchen,bevor es wieder weniger werden.

gn8


----------



## T-Brex (21. November 2010)




----------



## T-Brex (21. November 2010)

..man kann die Gummis von der Felge entfernen und andere drauf machen....


----------



## T-Brex (21. November 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> genau ,da sind es 30 cm
> 
> ich muß schnell ins Bettchen,bevor es wieder weniger werden.
> 
> gn8



Laß sie Dir bloß nicht "kleinmachen".....


----------



## cklein (22. November 2010)

Meine Rundreise im Sauerland gestern war traumhaft. 4*C und Sonne bis zum abwinken 
Facebook hat mich auch fotografiert


----------



## T-Brex (22. November 2010)

und am Mittwoch ist natürlich wieder Nightride angesagt:


*Mittwoch 1700 h ab Schloß Sayn*


----------



## cklein (22. November 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Klasse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe drei Bilder bei Facebook hochgeladen, darfst gerne von deinem Adminrechten gebrauch machen 





Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> muss jetzt doch mal was los werden.   Hab gerade das weisse Trikot ausgepackt. Und..., was soll ich sagen?
> Mir gefällt das. Ich find, es sieht Klasse aus.
> ...



Der Tom hatte mich bei Facebook angeschrieben, leider noch keine Rückmeldung auf meine Antwort!!
Hätte gerne ein Bild von den Trikots gesehen!!
Kann jemanden ein Bild vom kurzen und langen Trikot hier einstellen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (22. November 2010)

Hey Leute kauft beim Trödler Abraham...

Einzelstücke aus der letzten Bestellung noch zu haben:

*Windweste(schwarz) XL und Klimajacke (rot) in L*

Bei Interesse bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## .Lukas (22. November 2010)

Hallo 


Bin mal wieder im da 

Tosche ich wollte fragen ob ich mir heute abend noch meine Sachen abholen kann?


----------



## T-Brex (22. November 2010)

Wenn Du magst, ich bin zuhause.


----------



## .Lukas (22. November 2010)

Dann fahre ich jetzt los


----------



## cklein (22. November 2010)

Tom hat mir geantwortet, die Trikots brauchen nicht mehr gepostet werden, dürfen sie wohl auch noch nicht 

Nach der Laufeinheit Heute hab ich mir gleich ein leckeres alkoholfreies Erdinger verdient und setze mich dazu ins Kino!

Schönen Abend


----------



## Jaymano75 (22. November 2010)

die sind ja bekannt ... aber die neue limited Edition ist auch soooo schön...wird aber hier noch nicht gezeigt !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (22. November 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> die sind ja bekannt ... aber die neue limited Edition ist auch soooo schön...wird aber hier noch nicht gezeigt !!!!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (23. November 2010)

Aus der Limited Edition-Serie mache ich sogar ein Unikat
Pimp my Trikot


----------



## carboni1 (23. November 2010)




----------



## ww-ck (23. November 2010)

Hallo Namensvetter,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
Gruß Christian


----------



## cklein (23. November 2010)

Danke


----------



## chaotin64 (23. November 2010)

cklein schrieb:


> Danke


 Hi auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag,laß es krachen.
Bis demnächst in der Brex um ayn en sayn
LG
Claudia


----------



## T-Brex (24. November 2010)

Ich laß es glaych auch krachen....schnell noch die Schutzbleche dran und dann fertig zum Nightride !

1700 h am Schloß.....bis glaych....


----------



## cklein (24. November 2010)

wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, dann hat meine lampe am 21.11.10 hong kong verlassen!!
dauert wohl moch bis die hier ist....
euch viel spaß im wald


----------



## klexx (24. November 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Ich laß es glaych auch krachen....schnell noch die Schutzbleche dran und dann fertig zum Nightride !
> 
> 1700 h am Schloß.....bis glaych....


 
Test


----------



## klexx (24. November 2010)

Test


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schicko (24. November 2010)

. Huch!!! Ich das sind ja keine Gemsen!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (24. November 2010)

Schicko schrieb:


> . Huch!!! Ich das sind ja keine Gemsen!!!



sicher doch.
links der weiße ist doch der Torsten , oder?


----------



## Schicko (24. November 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> sicher doch.
> links der weiße ist doch der Torsten , oder?



Jo hast recht nach gewicht past es!


----------



## Jaymano75 (24. November 2010)

und Schicko - heute auf Tour gewesen?


----------



## T-Brex (24. November 2010)

5 Gemsen 32 km und gut 600 hm  auf ner schönen Brexrunde, die besser war, als die Wettervorhersagen es hätte hoffen lassen


----------



## Schicko (24. November 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> und Schicko - heute auf Tour gewesen?



Nö war beim Klexx nen Badheizkörper montieren!!!


----------



## Jaymano75 (24. November 2010)

damit der Klexx jetzt immer warm hat wenn er badet 
Herrlich!


----------



## T-Brex (24. November 2010)

@SChicko:        ...das hättet ihr auch schön morgen machen können.....

Euch ist ne schöne Fango-Packung entgangen...


----------



## Schicko (24. November 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> @SChicko: ...das hättet ihr auch schön morgen machen können.....
> 
> Euch ist ne schöne Fango-Packung entgangen...


 
Jo hast recht,aber morgen muß ich zum Zahnklempner!Ward ihr noch en Bier trinken oder wieso postest du so spät?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (24. November 2010)




----------



## ww-ck (25. November 2010)

Hallo, Termin ist eingetragen. Wenn ihr Unterstützung benötigt, bitte kurz melden.


----------



## cklein (25. November 2010)

Danke für die Einladung, nehme gerne daran teil


----------



## T-Brex (25. November 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> moin moin.
> 
> ...der Müsli darf verkünden:
> 
> ...





Um noch deutlicher zu werden...das ist für Alle was....auch für die Entschleuniger !!!!!....also wer es dieses Jahr noch nicht geschafft hat zu kommen.....bitteschön.....


----------



## T-Brex (25. November 2010)

..und übermorgen ist Samstag..Samstag ist Gemsentag...



*Samstag um Ayn in Sayn *



Schnee-Köppel...Schnöppeltour....


----------



## Sunny77 (26. November 2010)

Samstag oder sonntag bin ich ebenfalls bei. ide vfrau wird mir einen tag ausgang gewähren.

wegen 19.12. muss ich noch schaun

Frage:
Gibt es noch en Winterjacke über die ich käuflich ergattern kann? Habe gestern gemerkt, dass die Klimajacke für 3° schon zu dünn ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (26. November 2010)

Naaaaabend.....hier nochmal eine höfliche Erinnerung....




*Samstag um ayn in Sayn *


geplant:  Schneeköppeltour (Schnöppel)


----------



## Dicker Bambini (26. November 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> moin moin.
> 
> ...der Müsli darf verkünden:
> 
> ...


 
Mensch Jungs ihr sayt gemayn 
gerade hatte ich mit maynen Zwergen Karten für BL-Spiel Leverkusen- Freiburg genau an diesem Tag bestellt. 
Letztes Jahr durfte ich ja nur den Glühwaynonkel spielen. Diesmal wär ich liebend gerne mitgefahren. So'n Mist

Aber ... alles wird gut...


----------



## T-Brex (27. November 2010)

...das ist heute die Frage......???????.........



*Spayks.....oder NN......????*.....habe mich eben schon fast vorm Bäcker hingelegt.....Ays Ays Baby......[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0A7tLVIsuNw"]YouTube        - Jim carey does Vanilla Ice[/nomedia]


----------



## chaotin64 (27. November 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> moin moin.
> 
> ...der Müsli darf verkünden:
> 
> ...


 
Danke für die einladung
nehme gerne teil habe keine Spikes.
hmh braucht man (Frau ) die überhaupt ????
Claudia
P.S. soll ich etwas mitbringen?


----------



## T-Brex (27. November 2010)

....Technischer Dienst vor der Benutzung beendet....Bremsbeläge erneuert...Spikes montiert....Schaltung justiert.......bis glaych......Schnöppeltour....


----------



## xmichelx (27. November 2010)

*Wetter-Meldung vom Köppel:*

die Wege sind nur mit 2-3 cm Schnee leicht bedeckt, lässt sich gut fahren.

Da haben wir schon deutlich schwierigere Bedingungen erlebt - wenn auch nicht im November 

Spikes braucht man nur für die letzten Meter hoch zum Köppelturm.
Auf dem Teerstück ist's unter dem Schnee vereist und sehr rutschig.

Viel Spaß !


----------



## T-Brex (27. November 2010)

Sex Gemsen, 43 km, 750 hm

Schönes Schnöppel Toürchen

Für Kurzentschloßene:

*morgen Sonntag 1000 h ab Schloß Sayn (2-3 h Tour)*


----------



## Andreas S. (27. November 2010)

tach auch,
ich bin kurzentschlossen.


----------



## T-Brex (28. November 2010)

....da muß Dosenfeuer aber abspecken.....Klimajacke *L*........


----------



## dosenfeuer (28. November 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....da muß Dosenfeuer aber abspecken.....Klimajacke *L*........



Guten Morgen,

da könnteste recht haben. Mußte mal 2 Wochen wegen Volkskrankheit aussetzen. Deswegen geh ich jetzt gleich wandern und hoffe wieder in Form zu kommen. Ich werde mir jetzt Schlappen mit Spikes besorgen. Vor zwei Wochen habe ich meinen Gaul mit 2mal Racing Ralph 2,1 ZollTubless Ready  beschlagen, ich sage euch, ich konnte mich beim Bergauffahren kaum noch festhalten, der wahre Wahnsinn. Du gleitest wie eine Elfe über den Boden. 

So, heute bin ich Meister vom Dienst zu Hause. Muß mal den Tisch aufräumen.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (28. November 2010)

.....Platt wie Karl Tour.......

47 km 1000 hm 7 Gemsen...und fäddisch....

bis Mittwoch zum Nightride !


----------



## ww-ck (28. November 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> hier noch ein Bilderrätsel:
> 
> ...


Der schämt sich - würde ich auch. Solche eine schöne Jacke und tolle Handschuhe und dann dieses Fahrrad. Nee nee nee.


----------



## Andreas S. (28. November 2010)

dann lass ich mal die Katze aus dem Sack.
Sorry T-Brex,aber ich kann deine ganzen FAns nicht im dunkeln stehen lassen.
Also, der Brex hat sich am letzten Berg :kotz:.Das kommt vom gestrigen . Mensch , du hast ganz schön übel ausgesehen.Schde nur das der Fortograf die Situation so ausgenutzt hat.

Ansonsten war das heute mal wieder eine supertolle Tour in der Winterlandschaft. Meine 722 Spikes haben mich immer in der Spur gehalten.


----------



## Andreas S. (28. November 2010)

für alle NichtWälla
das heißt Döppekooche


----------



## carboni1 (28. November 2010)

Habe mir noch einen Ersatzakku für die Dx-Lampe bestellt, damit ich die Mittwochs beim Nightride auf voller Leistung laufen lassen kann!

Bratwurst mit schnell, glaubt jemand und jetzt versucht Er es mit Döppekoche!


----------



## T-Brex (28. November 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> dann lass ich mal die Katze aus dem Sack.
> Sorry T-Brex,aber ich kann deine ganzen FAns nicht im dunkeln stehen lassen.
> Also, der Brex hat sich am letzten Berg :kotz:.Das kommt vom gestrigen . Mensch , du hast ganz schön übel ausgesehen.Schde nur das der Fortograf die Situation so ausgenutzt hat.
> 
> Ansonsten war das heute mal wieder eine supertolle Tour in der Winterlandschaft. Meine 722 Spikes haben mich immer in der Spur gehalten.



.....schöne Geschichte.....Du bist ayn wahrer Fortuneteller......aber layder kann ich Dir aus der Nummer nicht raushelfen....ich war zwar Platt wie Karl....aber das kübeln überlasse ich dann doch anderen..........


----------



## T-Brex (28. November 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Bratwurst mit schnell, glaubt jemand und jetzt versucht Er es mit Döppekoche!




Wayzenbier macht lammmmmmsammmmm


----------



## carboni1 (28. November 2010)

Also wenn jetzt einer Weizenbier trinkt und Döppekoche ißt ist der dann schnell oder langsam? Oder beides


----------



## T-Brex (28. November 2010)

Obaförsta


ganz schnell langsam....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (28. November 2010)

Leider konnte ich die Bilder von meiner Brocken-Tour nicht auf den Rechner ziehen. Die SD-Karte ist defekt. Versuche es trotzdem noch irgendwie.
Zu den Daten: 1500hm 65km 4h9min
Gestartet bin ich bei -8*C 
Hoffentlich kommt bald meine Dx-Lampe, dann komm ich auch mal Mittwochs. 
Ansonsten bis Samstag


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. November 2010)

Seid heute auch auf Ice Spiker Pro unterwegs....schon die Einfahrrunde war eine Erfahrung. Tolle Teile und der Winter soll wohl jetzt so richtig kommen und bleiben...


----------



## T-Brex (30. November 2010)

morgen wieder ab 1700 h Schloß Sayn


*NIGHTRIDE*


----------



## carboni1 (30. November 2010)

Gibts Bilder vom Sanntagstourchen?


----------



## Andreas S. (30. November 2010)

naabend,
habe heute noch die Loipe für Biker im Grenzbachtal gespurt.
Es war einfach nur super.Im Dunkeln bei bis zu 10 cm Schnee zu biken.
Die IceSpiker sind die beste und sinnvollste Investition für 2010 die ich getätigt habe.
Auch wenn ich letzten Winter so gegen Spikes war.
Fahren im Schnee und auf Eis wie auf Schienen.

Da das Wetter so winterlich bleibt,biken wir am Samstag nicht in Sayn sondern in Steimel auf Schnee und Eis.
Also
*nächsten Samstag 04.12.2010 um 13:00 Uhr biken ab Steimel.
Treffpunkt : Marktplatz  in 57614 Steimel.*

Die Strecke ist für jeden fahrbar.Keine tech. anspruchsvollen Passagen.


----------



## cklein (30. November 2010)

Samstag bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (1. Dezember 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> naabend,
> habe heute noch die Loipe für Biker im Grenzbachtal gespurt.
> Es war einfach nur super.Im Dunkeln bei bis zu 10 cm Schnee zu biken.
> Die IceSpiker sind die beste und sinnvollste Investition für 2010 die ich getätigt habe.
> ...



 Da simma dabbay....


----------



## T-Brex (1. Dezember 2010)

........so glaych ne klayne Nightriderunde brrrrrr......

*1700 h Schloß Sayn *


----------



## cklein (1. Dezember 2010)

Glück gehabt...die Bilder konnten noch von der SD-Karte gerettet werden
hier ein paar Bilder, den Rest gibts beim Gesichtsbuch


----------



## Jaymano75 (1. Dezember 2010)

@cklein: schöne Bilder, habe schon mal einen Bericht in der Bike oder so über das Gebiet gelesen.


----------



## .Lukas (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen...

Habe ein ''Sommertrikot in schwarz Größe S zu verkaufen
bei Interesse bitte bei mir melden''.


----------



## T-Brex (2. Dezember 2010)

Am Samstag nix um ayn in Sayn, sondern :


*um AYN in Staymel sayn *


Puderbachland Tour mit SÄndy 

Lange nicht mehr gefahren. Lohnt sich. Zahlraych erschayn. Wetter wird auch fayn sayn. ....


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Dezember 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Am Samstag nix um ayn in Sayn, sondern :
> 
> 
> *um AYN in Staymel sayn *
> ...



Ganz genau...
bin die Strecke heute mal abgefahren -heeeeerrlich-

Ich würde jedem der mitfährt zu Spikes raten,da u.a. das Grenzbachtal auf ca. 10km völlig vereist ist. Außerdem gibt es jede Menge zugefrorene Pfützen und z.T festgefahrener Schnee.  Die Strecke ist zu 99% mit Schnee bedeckt.

Ebenfalls sollte jeder etwas Licht mitbringen(reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme)
Einkehrmöglichkeit gibt es keine.

Treffpunkt ist pünktlich 13:00 Uhr am Marktplatz in 57614 Steimel .


----------



## cklein (2. Dezember 2010)

@ Lukas, du hast Post
@ all, schöne Grüße aus dem sehr winterlichem Schwarzwald!
Hoffe mein Händler vor Ort hat Spike-Reifen auf Lager, sonst muss ich weiterhin Nobby Nic's fahren...


----------



## T-Brex (3. Dezember 2010)

morgen nix um ayn in Sayn .....nee morgen 

um 


*Ayn in Staymel sayn.....Puderbacher Land Tour....!!!*


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Dezember 2010)

bei so vielen Anmeldungen für die heutige Fahrt durchs Puderbacher Land könnte es mit dem parken am Marktplatz eng werden.
Egal.
Es gibt genügend Platz in den Nachbarstraßen

Also, alle schön *pünktlich um  1300 Uhr in Steimel*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (4. Dezember 2010)

Noch ist genug Platz für Drifts auf dem Parkplatz, hab es gerade getestet


----------



## carboni1 (4. Dezember 2010)

Hallo habe am 24.11.2010 ein Ersatzakku für meine DX Lampe in Hong Kong gekauft! Was soll ich sagen, heute kam schon der Briefträger mit dem Akku, ohne Zoll!


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Dezember 2010)

so,bin dann auch wieder zuhause.
Habe die ganze Strecke eben nochmal abgefahren,da ich irgendwo meine Trinkflasche verloren habe.
Habe sie dann auch an unserer Raststätte gefunden.
Außerdem habe ich in Niederwambach 3 einzelne Spayks gefunden.Die können aber nur vom Tosche sein denn die waren sooooo tief in den Asphalt gerammt........
Achja, Uwe ich hab auch deine Puls wiedergefunden
Ihr werdet es nicht glauben aber ich hab mich abgerackert und der Uwe knackt auf der Karre ein,der hat sogar gegääääähnt


----------



## Jaymano75 (4. Dezember 2010)

ihr hattet also heute viel Spaß! Sehr schön!
Ich habe heute Family und MTB kombiniert (MTB Schlittenfahrt mit Kids und Ice-Spikes)
Hier ein Videobeweis:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3UHRExPUNc"]YouTube        - MTB-Schlittenfahrt.wmv[/nomedia]


----------



## T-Brex (4. Dezember 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich in Niederwambach 3 einzelne Spayks gefunden.Die können aber nur vom Tosche sein denn die waren sooooo tief in den Asphalt gerammt.............der Uwe knackt auf der Karre ein,der hat sogar gegääääähnt



Natürlich waren die Spayks von mir, die sind mir in deiner Spur rausgebrochen....wenn du nochmal mit Zwillingsreifen hinten fährst, dann bin ich nicht mehr in deiner Spur !!

...und der JudoUwe hat vor Erschöpfung gegähnt !!!!....im Auto isser mir sogar eingeschlafen  ......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




War seit langer Zeit nochmal die Puderbach-Runde. Und es hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. Fünf Gemsen 48km, 600 hm, Ays satt und gefühlte -10 Grad !!!


----------



## cklein (4. Dezember 2010)

Frisch geduscht und gestärkt melde ich mich auch wieder zurück!
Hat richtig Spaß geamcht, auch ohne Spikes.


----------



## Jaymano75 (4. Dezember 2010)

Uwe und Lutz , seid ihr am frieren gewesen sieht auf den Bildern so aus....Nur der Tosche kommt rüber als wär es Sommer.
Sehr schön Männer!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (4. Dezember 2010)

War eine schöne Tour heute,so ähnlich bin ich vor 4-5 Jahren mit der Familie gefahren Neueröffnung der Radstrecke Rund ums Puderbacher Land.Bei jedem Berg wurde ich angemeckert.
Das Gähnen lag nicht am Tempo sondern die Frühschicht war schuld. 
Habe mich soeben beim Poison-Cup 2011 angemeldet.
Rennsaison 2011 ist eröffnet erster Lauf 30.Januar 2011.
@Carboni kannst dich anmelden
Morgen werde ich mal meine Konkurrenz testen.
WE RIDE WHERE YOU WALK


----------



## carboni1 (4. Dezember 2010)

Habe mich soeben beim Poison-Cup 2011 angemeldet.
Rennsaison 2011 ist eröffnet erster Lauf 30.Januar 2011.
@Carboni kannst dich anmelden
Morgen werde mal meine Konkurenz testen.
WE RIDE WHERE YOU WALK[/quote]

Dann warte ich noch Deinen Test ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (4. Dezember 2010)

@Jaymano habe nicht gefroren auf den Bildern sieht es immer so aus als ob ich auf der Judomatte stehe,geschwitzt habe ich in Torstens Auto, Heizung und Lüfter auf Anschlag.
An alle Gemsen die Condomis bestellt haben ,sind bezahlt(400 Euro ,56 St.) und werden nächste Woche an verteilt bitte bei den nächsten Touren Kleingeld mitbringen.
IF EVERYTHING IS UNDER CONTROL;YOU ARE GOING TOO SLOW


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Dezember 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Hallo habe am 24.11.2010 ein Ersatzakku für meine DX Lampe in Hong Kong gekauft! Was soll ich sagen, heute kam schon der Briefträger mit dem Akku, ohne Zoll!



gib mal die Adresse vom Ersatzakku.

Hab auch eine Lampe bestellt am 28.11. und heute war sie schon da


----------



## carboni1 (4. Dezember 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> gib mal die Adresse vom Ersatzakku.
> 
> Hab auch eine Lampe bestellt am 28.11. und heute war sie schon da


 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Replacement-Spar...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item335f36c603


----------



## Judo-Uwe (5. Dezember 2010)

Nix Abschlusstour,Wettervorhersage ist zu unsicher,fahre nun vor der eigenen Haustür los.
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Andreas S. (5. Dezember 2010)

dat Wetter war/ist doch herrlich.Schnee ohne Ende und noch etwas Wind dazu macht Schneeverwehungen bis Nabenhöhe


----------



## carboni1 (5. Dezember 2010)

Nee Du mit Sicherheit nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 56720 (5. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

hab mich Gestern auch im Wald rumgetrieben, bin mal gespannt ob jemand den Trail erkennt


----------



## T-Brex (5. Dezember 2010)

"Roger Rabbit.."....wer war denn der Verfolger mit den Stulpen.......??.....


----------



## Focusine (5. Dezember 2010)

Halloooo,
so, nun habe ich auch meine erste Schneetour hinter mir. IceSpiker getestet.... Heut war es auch nicht sooo lausig kalt. 

Gruß
Jutta


----------



## Deleted 56720 (5. Dezember 2010)

Das war das im Brexbachtal selten gewordene heimische "Springäffchen".

So schnell wie es ins Bild geradelt  kam  war es auch schon wieder verschwunden...


----------



## Jaymano75 (5. Dezember 2010)

Cooles Vid !


----------



## T-Brex (5. Dezember 2010)

...hat das Springäffchen das Sprechen verlernt ?...


----------



## T-Brex (5. Dezember 2010)

Focusine schrieb:


> Halloooo,
> so, nun habe ich auch meine erste Schneetour hinter mir. IceSpiker getestet.... Heut war es auch nicht sooo lausig kalt.
> 
> Gruß
> Jutta



...dann kannst Du ja demnächst mal wieder Samstags dabbay sayn.......Du hättest mit der Chaotin auch waybliche Verstärkung


----------



## Focusine (6. Dezember 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...dann kannst Du ja demnächst mal wieder Samstags dabbay sayn.......Du hättest mit der Chaotin auch waybliche Verstärkung



Ja, das nehm ich mal wieder in Angriff... Wenn Samstags nix ansteht, bin ich gerne wieder mal dabay in sayn ...


----------



## SKlein1974 (6. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Möchte Mir auch ne gute Lampe kaufen die Aldi Lämpchen gehen zwar aber wenns richtig Dunkel ist treff Ich immer soviele Bäume 
Habt Ihr vll mal den ein oder anderen Tipp/Link für mich wo ich was gutes und nicht gerade teures Beleuchtungsgerät finde ?? Hab bei Ebay nachgesehn und das hier gefunden ist die was ?? : 

http://cgi.ebay.de/SSC-P7-LED-Fahrr...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item19bdf1014e

Wäre Dankbar für eure Hilfe , bis dahin , bis bald im Wald 

Gruß Sascha 

@Uwe bitte KTO nummer mailen wg dem Kondomizahlvorgang nehm den dann wenn nix dazwischen kommt auf der Christmastour in Empfang , Danke


----------



## carboni1 (6. Dezember 2010)

Das ist vermutlich die DX-Lampe die wir (fast) alle haben

siehe hier:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.44459


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (6. Dezember 2010)

Moin Dirk ...Also wär das Ding kein Fehlkauf ??


PS:Oberschneeman


----------



## carboni1 (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab 2 von den dingern und bin wie Tom, Tosche,Maik usw. sehr zufrieden!
Hier mal den Link wo wir gekauft haben, vom Preis her sin d die fast gleich mit Deiner von Ebay:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.44459


----------



## SKlein1974 (6. Dezember 2010)

OK Super danke für den Tipp


----------



## Sunny77 (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt auch eine Lampe (Ebay 140486547681) Diese hatte der Thorsten mal gepostet. Wie bitte macht ihr denn den Akku fest????? Gibt es da extra Taschen ....


----------



## T-Brex (6. Dezember 2010)

Sunny77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe jetzt auch eine Lampe (Ebay 140486547681) Diese hatte der Thorsten mal gepostet. Wie bitte macht ihr denn den Akku fest????? Gibt es da extra Taschen ....



Hi Sunny,

der Akku wird mit seiner Tasche per Klettverschluß am Lenker oder Vorbau fixiert. Funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## CF-Rafi (6. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

war am Samstag in Mainz in geheimer Mission.
Der ein oder andere wird schon was vermuten , aber....psst.

@T-Brex:  komme die Woche meine Klammotten abholen,versprochen.


----------



## T-Brex (6. Dezember 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> war am Samstag in Mainz in geheimer Mission.
> Der ein oder andere wird schon was vermuten , aber....psst.




......und jetzt nix mehr CF-Rafi....newoah....Flash-Rafi....


----------



## CF-Rafi (6. Dezember 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ......und jetzt nix mehr CF-Rafi....newoah....Flash-Rafi....




....würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen....das C kann auch für die Marke stehen

also ich muss gar nix an meinem Spitznamen ändern!


----------



## cklein (6. Dezember 2010)

Meine DX ist Heute mit der Post gekommen  
Mittwoch um 1700??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (6. Dezember 2010)

*Mittwoch 1700 h ab Schloß Sayn 
*

*Nightride....*


----------



## Judo-Uwe (6. Dezember 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> ....würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen....das C kann auch für die Marke stehen
> 
> also ich muss gar nix an meinem Spitznamen ändern!


 Hi Rafi wenn ich so deine Einträge im Winterpokal sehe wirst du ja doch noch ein schneller Startläufer beim Herthasee: Turbo-Rafi


----------



## CF-Rafi (6. Dezember 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Hi Rafi wenn ich so deine Einträge im Winterpokal sehe wirst du ja doch noch ein schneller Startläufer beim Herthasee: Turbo-Rafi



Hi Uwe,

ist doch ein guter Anfang.
Zum Radfahren komme ich auch noch....geht aber im moment nicht


----------



## chaotin64 (7. Dezember 2010)

Focusine schrieb:


> Ja, das nehm ich mal wieder in Angriff... Wenn Samstags nix ansteht, bin ich gerne wieder mal dabay in sayn ...


 Wäre auch gerne dabei Mathias bestimmt auch aber wir haben noch keine Spikes.
LG Claudi


----------



## carboni1 (7. Dezember 2010)

chaotin64 schrieb:


> Wäre auch gerne dabei Mathias bestimmt auch aber wir haben noch keine Spikes.
> LG Claudi


 
Es geht auch ohne Spikes. Im Tiefschnee sind alle Reifen gleich!
Habe das gestern und heute Getestet.


----------



## Andreas S. (7. Dezember 2010)

alles klar??????????.
Armlinge und Beinlinge bei 23°C ???????
Was will er denn im Winter anziehen? Bärenfell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (7. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht will Er nicht braun werden


----------



## Jaymano75 (7. Dezember 2010)

chaotin64 schrieb:


> Wäre auch gerne dabei Mathias bestimmt auch aber wir haben noch keine Spikes.
> LG Claudi



Bei dem nassen lockeren Schnee brauchst Du keine Spikes. Ich plane auch mal für Samstag ggf. für ein Taylstück....


----------



## Sunny77 (8. Dezember 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hi Sunny,
> 
> der Akku wird mit seiner Tasche per Klettverschluß am Lenker oder Vorbau fixiert. Funktioniert einwandfrei.


 
Na die Konstruktion muss ich mir bei dir anschaun, bei mir geht das nicht. vielleicht habe ich auch ne andere Tasche


----------



## Schicko (8. Dezember 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hier versinkt die Gegend im Schnee und Sepp hockt bei 23°C auf Malle im Straßenkaffee








 Stimmt!!!!


----------



## Jaymano75 (9. Dezember 2010)

MTB Video (HD) aus der Brex, u.a RT.... gefilmt vom EifelGreg auf einer gemeinsamen Herbsttour mit mir dieses Jahr. Teile dieses Video wurden bereits gezeigt, hier jetzt der ganze Clip. 3:24min

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWmmKRDfrT8"]YouTube        - MTB Video Brex - Brexbach[/nomedia]


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Dezember 2010)

für 6 km/h braucht man keine Spayks,das schaffe ich zu Fuß


----------



## ww-ck (9. Dezember 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> für 6 km/h braucht man keine Spayks,das schaffe ich zu Fuß


Schneetour, oder mußt du Arbeiten? Könnte gegen Mittag.


----------



## haubert (9. Dezember 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> moin moin
> Gottseidank Homeoffice!
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Mardern im DG? Haben da so einen Poltergeist!
> ...


 
Ja, da hilft nur alle Löcher mit Bauschaum zu machen.
Wenn hinterlüftet werden muss, hasendrat mit einschämen, wegen zirkulation.


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Dezember 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> moin moin
> Gottseidank Homeoffice!
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Mardern im DG?  Haben da so einen Poltergeist!
> ...



ist das so ein Marder?







dem würde ich als 1. die Ketten klauen,dann sayn Rohr nach unten biegen und abdrücken..


----------



## ww-ck (9. Dezember 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> aber mit den Ketten kann ich nichts anfangen. Die sind nur 8-fach. Ich brauch 9-fach!


Wenn du die Ketten anders herum auf deine Laufräder auflegst hast du super Spikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eifeljeti (9. Dezember 2010)

Schönes Bike!

Ich hab heute auch mal eine Schneetour durchs Nettetal und auf den Kamelenberg hinter mich gebracht. 2mal wegen zu hohen Schneewehen getragen ansonsten Ice Spiker brauchst da nicht. Fat Albert mit 1.5bar spurt 1a. Kein rutschen und Grip erste Sahne.
Gruß Hein


----------



## Jaymano75 (9. Dezember 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Und eine andere hat ihr Rennmaschinchen bekommen



Ja ist den beim Slaughtergirl schon der Weihnachtsboy gekommen 
schönes Rädchen!


----------



## ww-ck (9. Dezember 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> aber das Kettenschloss von SRAM passt nicht


Kettenschloss BW-Spezial und 5 kg Hammer. Geht nie wieder auf. Reißt auch nicht.


----------



## carboni1 (9. Dezember 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> moin moin
> Gottseidank Homeoffice!
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Mardern im DG? Haben da so einen Poltergeist!
> ...


 
Ich hab zwei kleine Hunde, die lassen vom Marder nicht viel übrig


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Dezember 2010)

braucht jemand Schnee?
innerhalb 1,5h sind doch hier tatsächlich 9cm Neuschnee gefallen.:kotz:


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Dezember 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ich hab zwei kleine Hunde, die lassen vom Marder nicht viel übrig


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Dezember 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Tolles Suchbild!
> 
> 
> Echt dekadent!
> ...



und warum sind am Vorderrad 2 Spaychenmaganete?

das ist klävva


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Dezember 2010)

was issn nu mit dem Schnee? Will den ayner?
Ich hab mir extra WinZip zugelegt,da sind die Pakete kleiiner aber es ist mehr drin.
Auch ganz schöön klävva


----------



## Rockyalex! (10. Dezember 2010)

Hi Biker,
Da hier ja manchmal was off topic geschrieben wird:

Ich hab grad im Berufsverkehr in Ko einen von euch vor mir gehabt.
Aufkleber auf einem silbernen Astra Kombi mit Myk-Kennzeichen...
Der Blinker links hinten iat defekt. Falls jemand den kennt.
Ansonsten, Gruss 
Alex

PS. Fahrt ihr regelmäßig Nachts? Bei uns (Gegend Polch) ist in diesem Winter noch fast nix gelaufen in der Richtung und ein Treff wäre mal eine gute Motivation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BurgFräulein (10. Dezember 2010)

Rockyalex! schrieb:


> Ich hab grad im Berufsverkehr in Ko einen von euch vor mir gehabt.
> Aufkleber auf einem silbernen Astra Kombi mit Myk-Kennzeichen...
> Der Blinker links hinten iat defekt. Falls jemand den kennt.
> Ansonsten, Gruss
> ...



Vielen Dank 

Der der ist ayne Die, aber trotzdem Dankeschön


----------



## BurgFräulein (10. Dezember 2010)

Rockyalex! schrieb:


> ....Fahrt ihr regelmäßig Nachts? Bei uns ist in diesem Winter noch fast nix gelaufen.......und ein Treff wäre mal eine gute Motivation.



Hi Alex,

die Touren finden immer *Mittwochs 1700 h *und *Samstags 1300 h *ab Schloß Sayn statt. Im Winter sind Mittwochs somit fast alle Touren "Nightrides".


----------



## cklein (10. Dezember 2010)

Morgen darf ich ich wieder arbeiten....
Sonntag gehts dafür um 1000 ab Balduinstein los...wer möchte am Sonntag


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Dezember 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Morgen traditionell 13.00 Uhr in Sayn!
> 
> Schutzbleche wären angebracht!
> 
> ...



Auf jeden Fall Schmutzbleche.Es lässt es sich nur auf plattgewalztem Schnee fahren.Wo keine Spuren sind da geht nix. Spayks bringen auch nix,da der Untergrund auftaut und nix taucht.
Ich bin morgen auch nix dabbay,da ich in Köllle zuschaue wie der Poldi die Hesseköpp aus dem Stadion ballert


----------



## Jaymano75 (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte morgen vor mal mein HomeTrainingslager zu verlassen...





 und um ayn in sayn ein Taylstück  mitzuradeln.....wenn es nicht total regnet.


----------



## CF-Rafi (10. Dezember 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Rafis neuer 9kg Rennmaschine.



..und die ist noch nicht ganz fertig.Es wird noch daran gearbeitet .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (10. Dezember 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @BrexbachGemsen
> 
> Bitte sendet mir Fotos eurer MTB`s (nur das Bike OHNE Fahrer) diese lade ich in die neue Rubrik unserer Facebookseite
> Racebikes der BrexbachGemsen 2011.
> Der Anfang ist gemacht hier:http://www.facebook.com/pages/BrexbachGemsen/107028666022618?ref=ts#!/album.php?aid=19138&id=107028666022618


 
Da kann ich nicht tun! Sonst kennen die GEGNER meine Geheimwaffe!
Nur soviel Fully und Fahrer unter 80 kg


----------



## T-Brex (11. Dezember 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> ........ Sonst kennen die GEGNER meine *Geheimwaffe!*
> 
> 
> > *Geheimwaffe ????....ich dachte die Zeiten sind vorbei......!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Judo-Uwe (11. Dezember 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall Schmutzbleche.Es lässt es sich nur auf plattgewalztem Schnee fahren.Wo keine Spuren sind da geht nix. Spayks bringen auch nix,da der Untergrund auftaut und nix taucht.
> Ich bin morgen auch nix dabbay,da ich in Köllle zuschaue wie der Poldi die Hesseköpp aus dem Stadion ballert


Ändy hat das Geläuf schon gut beschrieben mußte gestern abbrechen und auf Asphalt zurückfahren(die Höchststrafe).Keine Chance den Berg hoch zufahren,selbst auf der Geraden ist das Hinterrad durchgedreht.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (11. Dezember 2010)

cklein schrieb:


> Morgen darf ich ich wieder arbeiten....
> Sonntag gehts dafür um 1000 ab Balduinstein los...wer möchte am Sonntag


Wäre sofort dabei, rund um die Schaumburg gibts geile Trails,habe aber leider morgen 12 Stundenschicht. Viel Spaß.


----------



## Jaymano75 (11. Dezember 2010)

Was für Reifen fahrt ihr denn heute? Tosche lässt Du Deine Spikes drauf? Müsli und Du?


----------



## Judo-Uwe (11. Dezember 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> ..und die ist noch nicht ganz fertig.Es wird noch daran gearbeitet .


Net schlecht Rafi,aber ein Racebike allein macht noch keinen Racer.
Anmeldung für den Poisonbike-Cup ist offen,erste Standortbestimmung fürs Frühjahr, mit dir wären wir schon drei Gemsen gell Carboni
Mensch Rafi vorne zweifach,da brauchst ordentlich Bums in den Beinen, wer hat dich beinflusst?
Während ich in Kottenheim in der ersten Runde den Anstieg mit dem mittleren Kettenblatt hochjage geht es ab der zweiten Runde nur noch mit dem kleinen Kettenblatt.Selbst die Bergwertung bei der deutschen Marothonmeisterschaft ging nur mit dem kleinen Blatt leider bin ich auch noch die letzten zehn Meter zu Fuß,obwohl ich mich schon in den Lenker verbissen hatte.
Bin mal gespannt auf deine Erfahrungsberichte (nicht Training sondern nach dem Rennen)
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Judo-Uwe (11. Dezember 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Morgen traditionell 13.00 Uhr in Sayn!
> 
> Schutzbleche wären angebracht!
> 
> ...


Der Nikolausi mit den Überziehern ist überfällig kommen erst nächste Woche deine Außenstände betragen dann 35 Euro das St 7 Euro


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Dezember 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ich nehme die Gummispikes vom Norbert Nic!



moin,
ich fahre mit dem Bus


----------



## CF-Rafi (11. Dezember 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Net schlecht Rafi,aber ein Racebike allein macht noch keinen Racer.



...wie , ich denke die drei Streifen am Trikot verleihen Flüüügel.
Bei der 3-fach Kurbel , waren bei mir die 2-3 letzten Ritzel fast immer sauber und die Gangübersetzung bei der 2*10 soll der 3*9 fast identisch sein.Wenn nicht geht ,kommt ein Elektromotor dran

und noch was: im moment ist noch 2*9 dran 
Ich zitiere: "Ich brauch mehr Power..."


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Dezember 2010)

...ich komme aber wieder

was issn das fürn Sattel an Rafis Karre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (11. Dezember 2010)

Obaförsta !!





Andreas S. schrieb:


> moin,
> ich fahre mit dem Bus




....ahhhh......daher weht der Wind.....
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ff6WIdfQjLc&playnext=1&list=PLD0F3A8A00FE87829&index=12"]YouTube        - libero5 "Der ganze Bus muss Pipi" ApresSkiHit 2010[/nomedia]


----------



## T-Brex (11. Dezember 2010)

Was ist das denn für ein Bang Bus ??....bist Du bei dem Fahrer auch auf Nummer sicher gegangen ??....In Sizilien weis man, wie man sowas regelt

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xq9YIlqGn-U"]YouTube        - Der Sizilianer[/nomedia]


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Dezember 2010)

nönö,
Blowing wind is komming hierher



Andreas S. schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen auch nix dabbay,da ich in Köllle zuschaue wie der Poldi die Hesseköpp aus dem Stadion ballert



Bin dann mal weck!!!!


----------



## CF-Rafi (11. Dezember 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ...ich komme aber wieder
> 
> was issn das fürn Sattel an Rafis Karre?



ist ein Test-Sattel Specialized- Phenom.
Da ich die letzte Zeit Probleme mit meinen Sitzknochen hatte,
muss ein neuer Sattel her.
Erst testen , dann kaufen


----------



## T-Brex (11. Dezember 2010)

@SÄndy:  ....warten wir mal ab....hinten hat der Fuchs die Ayer....

und 


schau Dir vorher den Fahrer und den Rest der Mitfahrer in diesem "Bus" genau an...... Sizilien ist manchmal glaych nebenan........


----------



## T-Brex (11. Dezember 2010)

.....und das hier ist die Reisegruppe von SÄndy......den Busfahrer habe ich nicht sehen können, aber ich glaube den SÄndy habe ich erkannt, er hatte so ne Art "Badekappemitganzkörperkondom" an........sieht irgendwie garnicht nach Fußball aus ??????....abba Kölle paßt.....[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAsLAcoWTUY&feature=related"]YouTube        - Gay Bondage Folsome Europe Fair[/nomedia]


----------



## Jaymano75 (11. Dezember 2010)

so zurück von einer matschigen, aber trotzdem guten "um ayn in sayn-Tour". Reifenwahl vorne swampthing(Sumpfding) von Maxxis, hinten NobbyNic. Besser wäre auch hinten ein Matschreifen gewesen, dann wäre das Hinterrad nicht so oft durchgedreht. Vorne super Grip. Sicherlich wäre es auch mit den Ice Spikern heute gegangen. 
Tour Sayn-Schützenplatzforststrecke hoch Richtung Sträßchen und dann weiter Höhr, Schauinsland, Wüstenhof, Bendorf, Sayn und heim.

Es hatte auch etwas von einem Techniktraining und Gleichgewichtsschulung , teilweise wirklich viel Eismatsch und reissende Bäche auf den Wegen... aber es kam sogar mal die Sonne raus.








weitere Bilder folgen vom Müsli.


----------



## carboni1 (11. Dezember 2010)

Gute Nacht.


----------



## carboni1 (12. Dezember 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hey Jayjay dayn Sattel ist zu tief.
> 
> Apropos Sattel es gibt einen neuen Sattel    an Rafis neuer 9kg Rennmaschine.


 
9 kg seit Ihr euch da SICHER?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (12. Dezember 2010)

Guten Tag liebe Radgemeinde 

nach nicht geplanter Trainingspause wg Trennungsphase meld Ich mich wieder zurück werd Morgen wieder anfangen langsam zu Radeln 2kg müssen noch weg dann steh Ich bei 90kg  ...Hatte irgendwie die Lust verloren. Aber jetzt nachdem Ich die vielen schönen Racebikes gesehn hab ist das Feuer wieder da ..Ich werd nächstes Jahr mein Lakes noch weiter treten aber egal hauptsache dabei 
Man sieht sich hoffentlich am Sonntag sofern das Wetter sich hält und Ich irgendwie nach Sayn komm.. und wie heisst es so schön 

*Hol Ich mein Rädelein und fahr in Sayn so wird dort auch die Sonne schayn *

ach Übrigends: 
3,2,1 Meins Hoffe nur sie kommt bis Samstag 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140486547681&ssPageName=ADME:X:DERP:DE:1123 

Bis dann im Wald ...LG Sascha aka Lakkes


----------



## cklein (12. Dezember 2010)

Heute war es FRÜH
Halb zehn ging es schon los.




Wusste gar nicht, dass hier bei mir vor der Haustür eine Abfahrt endet 
Ich werde bis zum späten Frühjahr mal versuchen viele Strecken zu finden und zu kennen, damit ggf mal die Gemsen, sofern Interesse, Auswärts radeln können.

Wird eigentlich am 18.12. auch gefahren?? Ich wäre dann nächstes Wochenende an beiden Tagen dabei


----------



## carboni1 (12. Dezember 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Guten Tag liebe Radgemeinde
> 
> nach nicht geplanter Trainingspause wg Trennungsphase meld Ich mich wieder zurück werd Morgen wieder anfangen langsam zu Radeln 2kg müssen noch weg dann steh Ich bei 90kg  ...Hatte irgendwie die Lust verloren. Aber jetzt nachdem Ich die vielen schönen Racebikes gesehn hab ist das Feuer wieder da ..Ich werd nächstes Jahr mein Lakes noch weiter treten aber egal hauptsache dabei
> Man sieht sich hoffentlich am Sonntag sofern das Wetter sich hält und Ich irgendwie nach Sayn komm.. und wie heisst es so schön
> ...


 
Kopf hoch Lakkes wird schon alles werden........dann war es vielleicht nicht die RICHTIGE
Hier ein Bild von meiner RennGemse damit DU wieder auf Touren kommst:


----------



## T-Brex (12. Dezember 2010)

cklein schrieb:


> ...................................
> Wusste gar nicht, dass hier bei mir vor der Haustür eine Abfahrt endet
> Ich werde bis zum späten Frühjahr mal versuchen viele Strecken zu finden und zu kennen, damit ggf mal die Gemsen, sofern Interesse, Auswärts radeln können.
> 
> Wird eigentlich am 18.12. auch gefahren?? Ich wäre dann nächstes Wochenende an beiden Tagen dabei



Wir werden Samstag zusätzlich nur eine kleine Tour fahren....(Mittwochsniveau) ansonsten besteht natürlich Interesse an der Gegend...der Sepp wohnt demnächst auch ganz in der Nähe....und Dosenfeuer hats auch nicht allzuweit........ggf. bietet sich ja der Schnellejugend-Gerald oder ein anderer Schaumburger als Guido an....


----------



## SKlein1974 (12. Dezember 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Kopf hoch Lakkes wird schon alles werden........dann war es vielleicht nicht die RICHTIGE
> Hier ein Bild von meiner RennGemse damit DU wieder auf Touren kommst:




Lach ..Schöne Blumen auf dem Bild ...passt schon alles ..


----------



## cklein (12. Dezember 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Wir werden Samstag zusätzlich nur eine kleine Tour fahren....(Mittwochsniveau) ansonsten besteht natürlich Interesse an der Gegend...der Sepp wohnt demnächst auch ganz in der Nähe....und Dosenfeuer hats auch nicht allzuweit........ggf. bietet sich ja der Schnellejugend-Gerald oder ein anderer Schaumburger als Guido an....



Der Gerald fährt auf einem sehr hohem Niveau und kennt sich bestens aus. Ich kann ihn ja mal fragen, ob er Interesse als Guido hat. Unter der Woche werde ich bestimmt noch mal mit ihm fahren. 
Samstag ne kleine Ehrenrunde hört sich gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (12. Dezember 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Lach ..Schöne Blumen auf dem Bild ...passt schon alles ..


 
Irgendwann haste auch wieder den Blick für andere Frauen
Die Blumen habe ich gar nicht gesehen


----------



## CF-Rafi (12. Dezember 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> 9 kg seit Ihr euch da SICHER?



....eigentlich liegt es weit drunter,aber wir sollen doch NICHT alles verraten,oder

@Sepp: schon daheim?  tolles Wetterchen im Lande,was:kotz:


----------



## carboni1 (12. Dezember 2010)

Bin gerade zurück von meiner Tour über und durch die Schmittenhöhe!
Im tiefen dunklen Wald alleine, meine DX im Anschlag und hoffentlich hält der Akku, das ist schon Unheimlich das Knistern und Rascheln da meinste je minute kommt gleich der Keiler mit seiner Rotte. Ich hatte auch kein Messer für die Not dabei, vielleicht sollte ich das mal ändern.


----------



## andiwe (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich war vorhin auf der anderen Lahnseite unterwegs. Aufeinmal starrten mich 6 grüne Augen aus der Dunkelheit an. Hatte auch erstmal so ein unbehagliches Gefühl weil ich alleine war. Rührten sich auch nicht bis ich so etwa 30-40m dran war. Dann huschten die Rehchen aber doch den Hang hoch obwohl ich meine 2 Chinakracher nicht abgeblendet hatte. Nen kleiner Wildunfall hätte den Weihnachtsbraten gesichert.  
Mit dem Messer hab ich auch schon überlegt, aber ich glaube wenn so nen Keiler mal in Rage ist hilft das nix. Immer schön Krach machen damit man die Viecher nicht überrascht. Da zur Zeit wohl auch keine kleinen Ferkel (ausser uns) im Wald rumhüpfen denke ich sind die Säue auch nicht so gefährlich - oder?


----------



## carboni1 (12. Dezember 2010)

Immer schön Krach machen damit man die Viecher nicht überrascht.

Da helfen die Spike-Reifen, die sind laut wie Sau 

Vielleicht können wir mal zusammen mal ein Töurchen machen?


----------



## CF-Rafi (13. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
habe heute 1,5 Std. mein neues Gerät getestetund es fährt sich sehr gut .Von der Sitzposition ein Bisschen aufrechter als mein altes,obwohl die Geometrie fast identisch ist.Bin ein wenig Strasse und einschliesslich im Wald gefahren (die Wege sind sehr vereist).
Die Umstellung von 3fach auf 2fach ist gewöhnungsbedüftig und muss noch ausgiebig getestet werden.....ich brauch mehr Power.


----------



## carboni1 (13. Dezember 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe heute 1,5 Std. mein neues Gerät getestetund es fährt sich sehr gut .Von der Sitzposition ein Bisschen aufrechter als mein altes,obwohl die Geometrie fast identisch ist.Bin ein wenig Strasse und einschliesslich im Wald gefahren (die Wege sind sehr vereist).
> Die Umstellung von 3fach auf 2fach ist gewöhnungsbedüftig und muss noch ausgiebig getestet werden.....ich brauch mehr Power.


 
Kannste ja beim Poison-Cup testen die neue Rakete


----------



## carboni1 (13. Dezember 2010)

Hat mal einer aus der Fenster geschaut


----------



## carboni1 (13. Dezember 2010)

andiwe schrieb:


> Ich war vorhin auf der anderen Lahnseite unterwegs. Aufeinmal starrten mich 6 grüne Augen aus der Dunkelheit an. Hatte auch erstmal so ein unbehagliches Gefühl weil ich alleine war. Rührten sich auch nicht bis ich so etwa 30-40m dran war. Dann huschten die Rehchen aber doch den Hang hoch obwohl ich meine 2 Chinakracher nicht abgeblendet hatte. Nen kleiner Wildunfall hätte den Weihnachtsbraten gesichert.
> Mit dem Messer hab ich auch schon überlegt, aber ich glaube wenn so nen Keiler mal in Rage ist hilft das nix. Immer schön Krach machen damit man die Viecher nicht überrascht. Da zur Zeit wohl auch keine kleinen Ferkel (ausser uns) im Wald rumhüpfen denke ich sind die Säue auch nicht so gefährlich - oder?


 
Chinakracher haste auch die DX ?


----------



## Jaymano75 (13. Dezember 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Hat mal einer aus der Fenster geschaut



ja gerade......  
dann kann ich ja die Spikes wieder draufziehen für Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andiwe (13. Dezember 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Chinakracher haste auch die DX ?



Jo so Nachbauten mit SSC-P7.
Mal schaun vielleicht schaff ich es am Mittwoch nach Sayn. Dann kann ich euch ja en bisschen ausbremsen. 

Gruß Andi

P.s. Achso und lieber schön Schnee als diese Matsche


----------



## carboni1 (13. Dezember 2010)

Die Lampen sind schon klasse für ihr Geld! Bei dem Wetter wird es vermutlich eine langsame Tour, wäre auch was für Matthias und Claudia! Lebt eigentlich der Schicko noch?


----------



## carboni1 (14. Dezember 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Moin moin
> @Carbonny
> 
> Es ist Winter!


 
mosche müsli
DITO werde gleich wieder den Winterreifentest machen

So ich muss los sonst kommt keiner auf der Arbeit rein!
Bis morgen (abend)


----------



## T-Brex (14. Dezember 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvD9TkNlk_I
> @Tosche
> Deine Ebay Chinakerze liegt jetzt beim Franz für den doppelten Preis in der Vitrine.



...da bin ich aber froh, daß ich rechtzaytig bei dem Chinamann in Neuss online gekauft hatte....Kurs saynerzayt: 59,-Ökken incl. Versand !!!....


----------



## carboni1 (14. Dezember 2010)

Wer kommt morgen zum Nightride um 17 uhr?


----------



## T-Brex (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich layder nicht, aber ich denke: Herbert Helmut Judouwe ggf. Jaymano..Andiwee????.Euch viel Spaß


----------



## andiwe (15. Dezember 2010)

Hi, ja werde heute mal vorbayschaun sofern nix mehr dazwischenkommt und ich um 15 Uhr Fayerabend machen kann. Hoffe ich finde euch am Schloss.


----------



## alutzo (15. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

also wenn ichs zaytlich hinbekomme bin ich heut auch mal wieder dabay


----------



## Judo-Uwe (15. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen, wer heute mitfährt und Überzieher bestellt hat bitte abgezähltes Kleingeld mitbringen.
Das Stück gibts für 7 Euro.
Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (15. Dezember 2010)

Fünf Gemsen auf Traumpfaden unterwegs bevor morgen die Schneemassen kommen. Ein neuer Racer(Motorbike) hat sich wacker geschlagen.
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Jaymano75 (15. Dezember 2010)

Hat jemand zufällig ein Bild von einem am Bike montiertem Mudflap/Umwerferschutz ? Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich den an meinen Umwerfer dran bekomme. Wäre nett wenn jemand mal ein posten könnte. DANKE


----------



## andiwe (15. Dezember 2010)

Servus, bin auch wieder gut zuhause im Warmen angekommen. Danke nochmal fürs mitnehmen und warten. 
Naja leider werd ich wohl jetzt den Titel "Brexbachgemsenbremser" erst mal weg haben. 
War auf alle Fälle klasse mit Euch und hat mir tierisch Spaß gemacht. 
Bis Bald! 

Gruß Andi


----------



## Judo-Uwe (15. Dezember 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig ein Bild von einem am Bike montiertem Mudflap/Umwerferschutz ? Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich den an meinen Umwerfer dran bekomme. Wäre nett wenn jemand mal ein posten könnte. DANKE


Der Mudflap von Shimano wird mit einem Kabelbinder ans Rohr geknallt.
Wie das am Umwerfer funktioniert weis ich nicht.


----------



## Jaymano75 (15. Dezember 2010)

@andi :Mach Dir nichts draus , ich bin der Entschleuniger


----------



## Jaymano75 (15. Dezember 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Der Mudflap von Shimano wird mit einem Kabelbinder ans Rohr geknallt.
> Wie das am Umwerfer funktioniert weis ich nicht.



das mit dem Rohr war mir klar, aber was soll der denn alles am Umwerfer bedecken... Blöde Frage - I Know !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (15. Dezember 2010)

Samtag gibts eine Trainingsrunde für ALLE!

Das silberne Teil vom Umwerfer woste von oben drauf kuckst, da wo die vier Gelenke sind.


----------



## carboni1 (15. Dezember 2010)

O was wird das wohl werden?





Aber es kommt........


----------



## Jaymano75 (15. Dezember 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Samtag gibts eine Trainingsrunde für ALLE!
> 
> Das silberne Teil vom Umwerfer woste von oben drauf kuckst, da wo die vier Gelenke sind.



thanx Dirk


----------



## cklein (17. Dezember 2010)

soooo...bis montag hab ich erst mal genug gearbeitet 
morgen werde ich wohl zur trainingsrunde erscheinen und sonntag hab ich noch zwei im schlepptau 
hoffentlich brauch ich kein räumschild...


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Dezember 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> dann kann ich ja die Spikes wieder draufziehen für Sonntag



damit kannste aber nicht auf der Rolle fahren

habe heute dann mal ne SnowN8Tour gemacht.Das war ganz schön heftig.Schneeverwehungen von bis zu 40cm haben mich dann zu einem ca. 1km Marsch gezwungen.Also Spaß hatte ich nur wo schon ne Reifenspur war.
Hatte ich auch noch nicht gehabt: 1,5std KA Training auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt.


----------



## carboni1 (17. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht war einer mal in und oder um Bendorf mit dem Bike unterwegs der mal Meldung machen kann ob gefahren werden kann ?


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Dezember 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht war einer mal in und oder um Bendorf mit dem Bike unterwegs der mal Meldung machen kann ob gefahren werden kann ?



gibts in und um  Bendorf  denn überhaupt Schnee?


----------



## carboni1 (17. Dezember 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> gibts in und um Bendorf denn überhaupt Schnee?


 
Weiss ich leider nicht hab noch keinen gekauft


----------



## Jaymano75 (18. Dezember 2010)

Hi Müsli,
ich muss layder für So - infekt-technisch / malade / ill - absagen. 
Darüber bin ich mehr als traurig....und werde Teetrinkend Eure Tour im Geiste beglayten.

Sorry!
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Andreas S. (18. Dezember 2010)

meun müsli,
ich bin dabbay am Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (18. Dezember 2010)

Moin Viktor 

Bei Mir stehts 50/50 in der Schwebe Körperlich Technich alles fit liegt nur an der Anreisemöglichkeit sollte Ich das aber hinbekommen bin Ich Morgen um 11 in Sayn dabay  Freu mich sehr darauf 

PS: hat wer vll dann evtl jmd ein Paar von den Fußwärmernthermopads für mich zum Verkauf nur für die Tour ??

mfg Sascha


----------



## ww-ck (18. Dezember 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> meun müsli,
> ich bin dabbay am Sonntag


Wat den Heute? Fährste mit der MertensGäng? Will gleich auch noch radeln, wenn du Zeit und Lust hast, melden.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (18. Dezember 2010)

Hi Müsli,
bin heute und morgen dabay an alle die Überzieher bestellt haben, bitte abgezähltes Kleingeld mitbringen. Das Stück für sieben Euro.
Bis gleich


----------



## Judo-Uwe (18. Dezember 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Moin Viktor
> 
> Bei Mir stehts 50/50 in der Schwebe Körperlich Technich alles fit liegt nur an der Anreisemöglichkeit sollte Ich das aber hinbekommen bin Ich Morgen um 11 in Sayn dabay  Freu mich sehr darauf
> 
> ...


Wenn du Geld mitbringst für die Überzieher gibts ein Thermopad umsonst dazu.


----------



## Andreas S. (18. Dezember 2010)

so issa der hangi,
da hab ich eben noch etwas plus in seine Kasse gebracht und schon haut der die `s wieder raus.....


----------



## SKlein1974 (18. Dezember 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Wenn du Geld mitbringst für die Überzieher gibts ein Thermopad umsonst dazu.




 geht Klar Uwe ...dank Dir  ...


----------



## alutzo (18. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 
heute wirds bei mir layder nichts mit Radeln

Hey Müsli, morgen kannste aber mit mir rechnen ... dat lass ich mir doch net entgehen!

Grüße alutzo


----------



## carboni1 (18. Dezember 2010)

Bin morgen auch dabei!


----------



## T-Brex (18. Dezember 2010)

*Ohhhh wie ist das schönnnn*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (18. Dezember 2010)




----------



## T-Brex (18. Dezember 2010)

*SIEG !!* ...die wichtigen Spiele werden halt gewonnen........da konnte man letzte Woche ruhig mal dem SÄndy sayner Rumpeltruppe ein paar Punkte schenken......


----------



## T-Brex (18. Dezember 2010)




----------



## CF-Rafi (18. Dezember 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> mal bitte ne kurze Meldung oder Bestätigung wer Sonntag  alles dabei ist!   Brauch diese Angabe!




Bin morgen nicht dabei.
@Müsli: hast ein Email


----------



## T-Brex (18. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Judo-Uwe (18. Dezember 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Achtung!
> ich werde heute Nacht und morgen früh das Wetter verfolgen!
> 
> Wenn es ganz schlimm schneien sollte, werden wir noch mal über die Tour befinden. Entscheidung steht aber bis 9:00 Uhr OK?
> ...


Alles fahrbar auch ohne Spikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (18. Dezember 2010)

Also Ich bin heut in Hangis Home Revier gefahren mit Nobbys kam gut vorran gut bei Abfahrten musste Ich vorsichtig sein aber es ging hoffe das das Morgen auch so klappt ansonsten bin Ich der Bremser 
Wenn die Tour stattfindet bin Ich auf jedenfall um 11 in Sayn am Gemsenplatz

Wetterdurchsage : Im Moment schneit es hier in Plaidt wieder ...

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Andreas S. (19. Dezember 2010)

bin auch gerade erst nachhause gekommen.
1100 Uhr in Sayn ist mir zu früh.
Ich komme direkt nach Valla um 1300.


----------



## !Ghostrider! (19. Dezember 2010)

Moin Müsli
also wenn ihr fahrt werd ich auch mit kommen.
geh jetz aber erst mal schnee schippen.
gruß aus sayn


----------



## SKlein1974 (19. Dezember 2010)

Moin Viktorius Müsli ....Habe fest vor zu kommen .....Ob dann wirklich gefahren wird sieht man ja dann ....

Gruß Sascha


----------



## carboni1 (19. Dezember 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> OK, dann wird gefahren!
> 
> Bis gleich!


----------



## SKlein1974 (19. Dezember 2010)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> Moin Müsli
> also wenn ihr fahrt werd ich auch mit kommen.
> geh jetz aber erst mal schnee schippen.
> gruß aus sayn



Moin  hast Dir noch ne Hose und Winterschuhe gekauft oder bin Ich der einzige der mit Sommerschuhen fährt


----------



## ww-ck (19. Dezember 2010)

Spikes oder ohne Spikes?


----------



## cklein (19. Dezember 2010)

Ohne, Nobby´s reichen!!
Bis gleich


----------



## carboni1 (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo WW_CK werde mit Spikes fahren, sicher ist sicher und gestern waren fast alle mit Spikes unterwegs.

Solange wir minus grade haben werde ich die Spikes drauf lassen!

Wenn meine Information noch richtig ist sollten wir gleich ca.10 Leute(+/- 2 Leute) sein!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (19. Dezember 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Spikes oder ohne Spikes?


Durch den Neuschnee(2-3cm) ist es egal ob mit oder ohne,bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (19. Dezember 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Durch den Neuschnee(2-3cm) ist es egal ob mit oder ohne,bis gleich


 
Morgen Uwe auch schon WACH


----------



## dosenfeuer (19. Dezember 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> OK, dann wird gefahren!
> 
> Bis gleich!



Morgen Jungs und Mädels,

ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und keinen Sturz. Ich habe um 7 Uhr schon eine halbe Stunde Schnee gewendet und bin froh, dass mein Bike sauber ist. Für die Nachtschwärmer unter euch habe ich soeben eine neue Begleitung gesehen. Bikelight.eu 1300, von Magicshine, das Luder bringt es auf 1300 Lumen. Das wär doch was für Hangi und andere Nachtfalken.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Judo-Uwe (19. Dezember 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Durch den Neuschnee(2-3cm) ist es egal ob mit oder ohne,bis gleich


Bitte abgezähltes Kleingeld mitbringen für die Überzieher!


----------



## dosenfeuer (19. Dezember 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Morgähn Dosenfeuer habe schon gedacht ich hätte dich vergiftet .
> Der Brenner sieht ja übel aus,mal sehen wann das Lämplein bei DX gelistet wird



Hi Tom,

ganz im Gegenteil, meine bessere Hälfte möchte, dass ich öfter in deiner Fleischfabrik vorbeischaue. Auf einmal ist Koblenz und Umgebung nicht mehr so weit. Die Produkte von euch waren hervorragend. Nur weiter so, und die Fleischwurst ist der absolute der Hammer. Beim nächsten Besuch muss ich mir mal das komische Haus an der B9 näher anschauen, mal von innen, mit dem Erlebnisdingensbums oder wie das heiß ist.

Dirk


----------



## T-Brex (19. Dezember 2010)

dosenfeuer schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> ganz im Gegenteil, meine bessere Hälfte möchte, dass ich öfter .......Hammer. Beim nächsten Besuch .Erlebnis......bums oder wie das heiß ist.
> 
> Dirk



Club Jacke zu eng oder was....


----------



## SKlein1974 (19. Dezember 2010)

dosenfeuer schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> ganz im Gegenteil, meine bessere Hälfte möchte, dass ich öfter in deiner Fleischfabrik vorbeischaue. Auf einmal ist Koblenz und Umgebung nicht mehr so weit. Die Produkte von euch waren hervorragend. Nur weiter so, und die Fleischwurst ist der absolute der Hammer. Beim nächsten Besuch muss ich mir mal das komische Haus an der B9 näher anschauen, mal von innen, mit dem Erlebnisdingensbums oder wie das heiß ist.
> 
> Dirk



so so Komisches Haus , Erlebniswelt  wenn da so rote Lampen brennen dann ist das nicht der MC Donalds ....Moin Dirk altes Haus wieso fährst Du heut nicht ??


----------



## MathiasS (19. Dezember 2010)

Moin Ihr Gemsen,
werde leider nicht dabei sein 
Wünsche Euch viel Spass und warme Finger

@Judo-Uwe
Wenn Du mir Deine Kto-Nr mailst kann ich Dir schon mal das Geld anweisen.
LG Mathias


----------



## T-Brex (19. Dezember 2010)

....der Judo-Uwe nimmt nur Hartgeld.....


----------



## cklein (19. Dezember 2010)

Bin wieder zurück und gut angekommen!! 
Nochmals vielen Dank an Viktor und seine Helfer. Perfekt, hat alles gepasst!!

@all
Könnt ihr mir bitte die Bilder von Gestern und Heute an [email protected] schicken!! Danke!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (19. Dezember 2010)

Bin wieder zurück und gut angekommen!! 
Nochmals vielen Dank an Viktor und seine Helfer. Perfekt, hat alles gepasst!!

DITO

Vielleicht kann Müsli mal das Video von der Treppe mal zum Gucken frei geben.

Danke


----------



## Judo-Uwe (19. Dezember 2010)

Von mir auch ein Dankeschön an Petra und Victor der trotz Handicap die Abschlusstour organisierte.


----------



## ww-ck (19. Dezember 2010)

Vielen Dank auch von mir an KätheRing, Tochter und Viktor für die super Verpflegung und die schöne Tour. Hat Spass gemacht. Hier in den Highlands ist sch... Wetter. Bin froh dass ich zu Hause angekommen bin.
c. u.


----------



## Andreas S. (19. Dezember 2010)

so langsam raycht es ...
seit heute mittag 17cm Neuschnee,macht insgesamt ca. 43cm.
Habe somit in den letzten Tagen ca. 80 m³ Schneemasse weggeräumt.
Zählt das auch für den WP?
Ich hätte dann in etwa genauso viele Points wie Uwe ,Sepp und Bambini zusammen.

Dafür war es bei den Vallas umso schöner.Hat echt Spaß gemacht heute,auch wenn ich nur gegessen und getrunken habe.Aber irgendeiner muß das ja übernehmen.Besten DANK an Riki,Petri und Viki für das KätheRing und den heißen Stuhl.


----------



## Jaymano75 (19. Dezember 2010)

*

Was macht denn EbbyThust auf dem Bild da links ?* 







Ich freue mich, dass ihr so einen schönen Abschluss hattet.


----------



## T-Brex (19. Dezember 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Mit 15cm kann ich jetzt auch dienen.



.....dat is abba nich long Dong.............oder sind das gewichtsgetunte 20 cm ??....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (19. Dezember 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Mit 15cm kann ich jetzt auch dienen.
> Gestern noch angegeben ätsch nur wenig Schnee und nun alles auf einmal.
> 
> Die Kids haben morgen Schulfrei .
> ...


 
Dein Video????


----------



## !Ghostrider! (19. Dezember 2010)

So dann auch von mir noch das Wort zum Sonntag.
Mir hat es heute auch riesig Spaß gemacht.
Und ich freue mich aufs kommende Jahr.
Mit der heutigen Tour beende ich das Training für 2010.
Mal schauen wie viel Km ich 2011 auf dem Tacho habe.
Im Vergleich zu 2009 habe ich dieses Jahr ca.2610Km weniger zusammen gefahren. 
Also dann noch mal vielen Dank an Viktor und Familie.
Und wir sehen uns dann im neuen Jahr.
Gruß André


----------



## Andreas S. (19. Dezember 2010)

toller Film und Bilder

einziger Makel: Wieso hat der Salamander kein BrexbachTrikot?


----------



## T-Brex (19. Dezember 2010)

schöner Film


----------



## carboni1 (19. Dezember 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> schöner Film


 
Dito


----------



## SKlein1974 (19. Dezember 2010)

Halli Hallo 

so Melde mich auch zu Wort , Erstmal ein Riesen Danke an Petra , Vikto und Tochter war sehr lecker und gut ..(vom Glühwein hätt Ich gern mehr getrunken aber dann wär die Heimfahrt sehr lang geworden der war lecker ). Vielen Dank an euch .
Die Tour war echt klasse hat mir trotz insgesammt vier Stürzen (nix passiert) riesen Spaß gemacht . Bilder hab Ich in FB gestellt. 

Wünsche euch allen eine Frohe Weihnachten und das wir uns alle gesund und Munter im neuen Jahr 2011 wieder sehn. 

Bis dahin ..allseits gute Fahrt ...

Gruß Sascha 

ps: Uwe der Überzieher passt


----------



## CF-Rafi (19. Dezember 2010)

Da hat die "Slaughter Production" ein schönes Video zusammengestellt


----------



## SKlein1974 (19. Dezember 2010)

Großes Lob an Dich Tom sehr schönes Video gut gemacht TOP


----------



## Jaymano75 (19. Dezember 2010)

Super Video! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich so oft zu sehen bin. Selbst die smooth hat es in die Collage geschafft.
Der Schock kam zum Schluß, "....Aschenpuddel meld Dich ' Ich vermiss Dich" das hatte ich garnicht mehr auf dem Schirm. Leicht geschockt, dann laut gelacht....


----------



## smooth77 (19. Dezember 2010)

Schönes Video, wär hätte das gedacht, dass ich es auch auf das Filmchen schaffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smooth77 (19. Dezember 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Warum nicht
> Wenn ich Bildmaterial erhalte und ich die Person für würdig halte ist das doch kein Problem
> 
> Video z.Z. OFFLINE



Dann nehm ich das mal als Kompliment.


----------



## MathiasS (20. Dezember 2010)

Toller Film
macht Appetit auf 2011
Vielen Dank
LG Mathias


----------



## cklein (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich bitte nochmals darum mir die Bilder vom 18. und 19.12. per Email zu schicken! 
Bisher ist in meinem Postfach nichts angekommen! 
Ich möchte die Bilder gerne digital auf meiner Festplatte haben und nicht nur virtuell im Gesichtsbuch


----------



## CF-Rafi (20. Dezember 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Und es klingeling gemacht




und ein rot-weisses und ein rotes fehlen noch,dann wäre die Cannondale Fraktion vollständig



@Hangi: hast Post


----------



## ww-ck (21. Dezember 2010)

It is better so. Freu dich über die Zeit mit deiner Familie. Hier in den Highlands fahren keine Busse. Sohnemann hat schon seit zwei Tagen schulfrei. Und wir wollten einen Winter wie früher. Jetzt haben wir den Salat.


----------



## T-Brex (21. Dezember 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> ....Hoffe nur das mein 100 Meter langes Wlan Kabel die Schneemassen .........




Wlan Kabel ........Kabel ohne Kabel-Kabel.....


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Dezember 2010)

@ hangi
du bist ein richtiger Fuchs  WLAN hat doch ein Akku!

Ich glaube ich muß dich nochmal besuchen in dieser Woche.
Alles leer...?Deine Gattin hat zu wenig eingepackt.


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Dezember 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> @SAndy: Was macht das Loch? Haste mal mit der Grabegabel versucht?











noch nicht,aber ich weiß schon weshalb ich z.Zt. öfters nach Nickich fahre und der hangi über viel Schnee klagt.


----------



## CF-Rafi (22. Dezember 2010)

wünsche Euch und Euren Familien Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2011.

...und jetzt packen und ab in die RICHTIGE Kälte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (22. Dezember 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> wünsche Euch und Euren Familien Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2011.
> 
> ...und jetzt packen und ab in die RICHTIGE Kälte


Dir auch frohe Weihnachten, einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und komm gesund wieder.
Gruß Christian


----------



## smooth77 (22. Dezember 2010)

So jetzt gratuliere ich dir auch noch via Forum zum Geburtstag mein Schatz. Alles Gute Jens


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Dezember 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ebenso
> Wir sehen uns im neuen Jahr in alter Frische.
> WesoÅych ÅwiÄt
> 
> ...



ich hÃ¤nge mich dran


----------



## Jaymano75 (22. Dezember 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ich hänge mich dran




Danke !!!!!!


----------



## Dicker Bambini (22. Dezember 2010)

So zum Jahresabschluß meld ich mich auch noch mal...

*Allen Gemsen ob fern, ob nah wünsche ich ayn geruhsames Wayhnachtsfest mit ayn paar besinnlichen Tagen, aynen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. *

*Viel Gesundhayt euch und euren Lieben.*





Grüße aus den Highlands
Olli

... und ab übermorgen wieder


----------



## Dicker Bambini (22. Dezember 2010)

@Jay
natürlich auch von mir aynen herzlichen Glückwunsch, und zum Wiegenfeste das aller Beste.





Gruß
Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (23. Dezember 2010)

@all : DANKE für die Glückwünsche

Mesch Müsli -gut das sich Aschenbuttel bei Dir gemeldet hat.....habe SIe schon überall gesucht.....aber bei dem Schnee...

Schöne Weihnachten  Euch allen , viele schöne Bikegeschenke!

Viele Grüße
JENS


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Dezember 2010)

echt schöne Karre.
Mach mal paar Nahaufnahmen.


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Dezember 2010)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Kommen nach den Feiertagen wenn mein Vater seine digspiegelreflex mal zur verfügung stellt und ein paar schöne pics geschossen hat!
> 
> 
> Frohe und besinnliche Festtage euch Allen



...und wenn dann der Schnee wieder weg ist? Was dann?


----------



## SKlein1974 (24. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Radfreunde 

Wünsche euch und euren Familien ein Frohes und Glückliches Weinachtsfest auf das wir uns alle bald Gesund und munter in der Saison 2011 wiedersehen 

LG Sascha


----------



## T-Brex (24. Dezember 2010)

*Frohe Weihnachten Allersayts !!!*











*ho ho ho.....die schönsten Bikegeschenke macht der Mann sich selbst.*....wenns Frauchen es erlaubt....


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Dezember 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *Frohe Weihnachten Allersayts !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...also von meinem Frauchen hast du nix zu befürchten

Wünsche euch allen frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## ww-ck (24. Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir frohe Weihnachten, viel Erholung und Ruhe und natürliche viele Geschenke.
Gruß Christian


----------



## Aschenputtel (24. Dezember 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *Frohe Weihnachten Allersayts !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Männer 

Auch von uns.

Frohe Weihnachten an alle.


----------



## T-Brex (24. Dezember 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Wassn morgen um Ayn????






....was wohl....Wayhnachten....


----------



## Jaymano75 (24. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (24. Dezember 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten


Super!
Bin wieder online, Netzteil am Rechner war defekt.
Euch auch ruhige Feiertage und trainiert nicht soviel!
Während ich auf jedenfall bei jedem Wetter zum Dienst radele kann man das von meinem Arbeitgeber nicht behaupten!(Werbespruchie Bahn fährt bei jedem Wetter!)
Bis nächstes Jahr Uwe


----------



## carboni1 (24. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten auch von meiner Seite, mögen alle eure Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen!


----------



## ww-ck (24. Dezember 2010)

einen hab ich auch noch:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcexJQM-8W0"]YouTube        - North Point's iBand - Feliz Navidad[/nomedia]


Feliz Navidad


----------



## Jaymano75 (24. Dezember 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Nabbend! Christkind war da.
> 
> Tolles MTB vom Aldi zum Kilopreis abzugeben.
> Frohe Weihnachten!
> ...



Halllllooooo Müsli....

und hat der Braten geschmeckt?

Merry Xmas


----------



## chaotin64 (25. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten und nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr an Euch alle.
Eßt nicht zu viel,
denkt an Eure Hüften...
LG
Claudia


----------



## Jaymano75 (25. Dezember 2010)

...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gb3eZEb8hO4"]YouTube        - FurReal Papagei spricht BrexbachGemsisch[/nomedia]


----------



## carboni1 (25. Dezember 2010)

Aktuell haben wir -9,5° wer hat mehr???


----------



## Dicker Bambini (26. Dezember 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Von wegen Frohe Weihnachten.
> 
> Eine der Hauptwasserversorgungsleitungen der Pellenz ist heute am frühen morgen vor unserer Arbeitsstätte explosionsartig geborsten.
> Ein wahrlich lauter Knall ersetzte den Wecker.
> ...


 
... und wer hilft... die guten Tiefbauer !!! Allzeit bereit auch bei Eis und Schnee...





Wird alles wieder gut!!!
Noch ein geruhsames Weihnachtsfest -rest !!


----------



## cklein (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich hoffe ihr habt die Feiertage auch so angenehm mit euren Liebsten verbracht wie ich.

Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!
Bis 2011

CKLEIN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (27. Dezember 2010)

Wie siehts aus am Samstag ? 01.01.11 ?? 

kleine Neujahrsfahrt gestattet ?  2-3 h ??


Je nach Wetter ggf. auch nur ne "Brückentour"


*Samstag um AYN in SAYN
*Jahreseröffnungstour


----------



## carboni1 (27. Dezember 2010)

Was ist mit der Mittwochstour?


----------



## Judo-Uwe (27. Dezember 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus am Samstag ? 01.01.11 ??
> 
> kleine Neujahrsfahrt gestattet ? 2-3 h ??
> 
> ...


Komme aus dem Frühdienst zur Neujahrsfahrt, nix Brückentour,da wo der Schnee plattgefahren ist kann man fahren
Habe mich die letzten zwei Tage schon gequält


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Dezember 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus am Samstag ? 01.01.11 ??
> 
> kleine Neujahrsfahrt gestattet ?  2-3 h ??
> 
> ...



tosches berüchtigte Brückentour? Da bin ich imma dabbay.

@Uwe 
dann tobe dich doch noch etwas im Schnee aus,da kommt die Regeneration am 1.1. genau richtig.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (27. Dezember 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> tosches berüchtigte Brückentour? Da bin ich imma dabbay.
> 
> @Uwe
> dann tobe dich doch noch etwas im Schnee aus,da kommt die Regeneration am 1.1. genau richtig.


Einverstanden ich fahre morgen nochmal und komme Samstags mit dem 13 kilo Stahlroß


----------



## carboni1 (27. Dezember 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Einverstanden ich fahre morgen nochmal und komme Samstags mit dem 13 kilo Stahlroß


 
So etwas haste doch gar net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (27. Dezember 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> So etwas haste doch gar net


Doch mit dem radele ich zum Dienst es ist wohl noch schwerer als 13kg


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Dezember 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> So etwas haste doch gar net



vielleicht will er mit deinem Roß fahren


----------



## cklein (29. Dezember 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Maik. Lass dich feiern.


----------



## Jaymano75 (29. Dezember 2010)

_*Alles gute zum Geburtstag Maik!!!*_


----------



## T-Brex (29. Dezember 2010)

von mir auch Alles Gute Maik


----------



## T-Brex (29. Dezember 2010)

so......ab Samstag 01.01.11 bin ich dann auch wieder aktiv aufm Bike

*bis Samstag um AYN in SAYN *

Jahreseröffnung am 01.01.11.....früher gings nett.....


----------



## T-Brex (29. Dezember 2010)

*Bitte alle Winterhoseninteressenten*, die sich noch nicht gemeldet haben, *wegen Anprobe melden !!!*....bitte vorher anrufen oder per email.....habe die Muster noch bis Montag 03.01.2011......

Drück auf die Tube Uwe......Gib Gas Lars......Schnell Schnell Friedell.....


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Dezember 2010)

ich hab heute unseren Fideljoe Jens haymlich gefilmt
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10819


----------



## Jaymano75 (29. Dezember 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ich hab heute unseren Fideljoe Jens haymlich gefilmt
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10819



Hi Ebby,

cooles Video!

Greez!


----------



## T-Brex (30. Dezember 2010)

Silvester hin Silvester her....am Samstag den 01.01.11 hayßt es endlich wieder:


*Samstags um Ayn in Sayn ...*.da ist das Wetter fayn.....

zum Jahresauftakt ayne klayne Brückentour am Rhein entlang....Sayn-KO-Weiß.Th-Andernach?-NR-Sayn....50 km keine hm....2-3 h ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (30. Dezember 2010)

Werden für diese Tour Spikes benötigt?


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin gestern Nachmittag ein Stück auf dem Rheinradweg von Neuwied nach Bendorf unterwegs....plattgefahrener Schnee und Eis total ;wenig Matsch - nix geräumt! Wie es auf dem Rest des Weges nach KO oder andere Rheinseite aussieht weiss ich nicht. Ich war mit Spikes unterwegs - war die richtige Wahl und hat Spaß gemacht!!!
Kann noch nicht sagen ob ich mit dabay sayn werde am SA.


----------



## carboni1 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ok, Danke!


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht schaffen T-Brex und ich es im Rahmen unseres "Kinder-Sylvester-Spaziergangs" mal ein aktuelles Bild von der Streckenbeschaffenheit zu posten....

@T-Brex: Machen wir eigentlich dieses Jahr Deine Neujahrsansprache?


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Dezember 2010)

..dann könnt ihr ja Schaufeln mitnehmen und ggf. Platz machen


----------



## cklein (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
diesen Samstag schaffe ich es leider nicht. Bin morgen im Sauerland und darf bestimmt nicht im Straßenverkehr teilnehmen.
Evtl schaffe ich es zum nächsten Mittwoch, aber auf jeden Fall zum 08.01.11
Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Jaymano75 (31. Dezember 2010)

So - extra für Carboni Bilder vom Rheinradweg Neuwieder Seite. _Aufnahmedatum: _heute Mittag. _Bodenbelag _:hart , eisig und streng:












*
Reifenempfehlung : SPIKES !!!!!!*

Dann wirds (k)ein guter Rutsch!!!!


----------



## Jaymano75 (31. Dezember 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Welche Gemse hat denn da auf der Parkbank übernachtet?



Mensch Müsli, Du hast immer einen Blick für Details ! Klasse !

....vielleicht kann man auf diesem Foto mehr erkennen, wurde kurz nach den anderen Bilder aufgenommen und zeigt eine unbekannte Person mit Berliner Party-Bier-Dose in der Hand.....


----------



## Jaymano75 (1. Januar 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ok, dann bin ich dieses Jahr der erste!
> 
> Eine gutes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2011 euch allen!
> 
> Rhens, E-hausen Hertahsee... , wir kommen


 

alles Gute in *2011 *wünscht Euch Jaymano!!

Innehalten, zurückschauen, mitnehmen was gut war und den Rest der Vergangenheit schenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes neues Jahr


----------



## T-Brex (1. Januar 2011)

Prosit Neujahr

*Heute Jahreseröffnung 2011 um AYN in **SAYN..*...Ausnüchterungstoürchen....ohne Höhenmeter....Brückentour KO/NR......


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Januar 2011)

Danke danke,
ich wünsche allen zu 2011 das was ihr mir auch wünscht.
Und schon wieder fangen 100 Jahre an.

Bis glaych, insaynumaynsayn



uiuiui#1111


----------



## T-Brex (1. Januar 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> .....
> *ich wünsche allen zu 2011 das was ihr mir auch wünscht.*
> .




Du mieser Schufft !!.....das würde ich maynem ärgsten Faynd nicht wünschen


----------



## dosenfeuer (1. Januar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Schön das sooo viele Wünsche durchs Netz wimmeln, der 1. Wunsch von mir ist bereits erfüllt
> Hangi sitzt wieder auf dem Rad und hat schon 2Stunden übel geschwitzt.
> 
> 
> ...


  Hi Tom,

ich lag heute auch schon 4 Stunden und habe geschwitzt, einen Espresso und einen Sekt getrunken, habe keine Punkte geholt aber schon einen Aufguss erlebt. 

Ach ja, auch von mir viel Erfolg für Gemsweibchen- und böcke für 2011, ich fang jetzt mal mit dem Rauchen an, damit ich richtig fit bleibe.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## T-Brex (1. Januar 2011)

...die erste Tour für 2011 ist ayngefahren.....

53 km Brückentour. KO Südbrücke - NR Raiffeisenbrücke. 
Viel Schneematsch, Eis, Matsch, schweres Geläuf....genau das Richtige für heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (2. Januar 2011)

*Für das neue Jahr wünsch ich euch nur das Beste:*​Zufriedenheit, Liebe, Erfolg, bla bla bla................
Alles nur Bullshit! Hören wir doch mit dieser Heuchelerei auf!
Ich wünsche euch unglaublich guten Sex, unvergessliche Orgasmen, dass Ihr nur die Hälfte arbeitet aber das Dreifache verdient, unzählige Nächte der Lust und dass Ihr im Lotto den Millionen-Jackpot knackt und das Ihr mit dem Bike immer wieder Gesund nach Hause kommt!


----------



## Dicker Bambini (2. Januar 2011)

*Auch aus dem Westerwald noch einen guten Neujahrsgruß... alles Gute an alle Gemsen diesseits und jenseits des Waldes...*

und denkt dran... 

 

Grüße diesseits des Waldes..
Bambini


----------



## Schicko (2. Januar 2011)

Frohes Neues!!! @Carboni und wilden S.....!!!! @ Tosche,ja ich lebe noch.Bin zur Zeit immer hin mein 90kilo Bike am bearbeiten! Wenigstens etwas!!! Bis bald im Wald!!!!!


----------



## carboni1 (2. Januar 2011)

@Carboni und wilden S.....!!!!


----------



## dosenfeuer (2. Januar 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> *Für das neue Jahr wünsch ich euch nur das Beste:*​Zufriedenheit, Liebe, Erfolg, bla bla bla................
> Alles nur Bullshit! Hören wir doch mit dieser Heuchelerei auf!
> Ich wünsche euch unglaublich guten Sex, unvergessliche Orgasmen, dass Ihr nur die Hälfte arbeitet aber das Dreifache verdient, unzählige Nächte der Lust und dass Ihr im Lotto den Millionen-Jackpot knackt und das Ihr mit dem Bike immer wieder Gesund nach Hause kommt!




Ach ja, die mit dem roten Halsband,
ich glaube die wohnt in der Finca Erotica.

Man könnte doch........mal wieder Fahrradfahren oder?


----------



## T-Brex (2. Januar 2011)




----------



## Jaymano75 (2. Januar 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> @Carboni und wilden S.....!!!!




Was reimt sich auf Becher?



Heute mal eine schnelle Runde in der Brex (einmal hoch und runter) unterwegs gewesen....Lade mal 3 Bilder in mein Album hoch. Eis und Schnee.


----------



## carboni1 (2. Januar 2011)

Zählt das auch zu Alternative Sportarten?





http://augenblicke.t-online.de/neujahrsschwimmen/id_24202088/index


----------



## carboni1 (2. Januar 2011)

Ist wie bei Deinem Auto, da hat Er das Gewicht für die Hecktriebler im Winter drin!


----------



## carboni1 (2. Januar 2011)

Mit Deinem neuen Flash ca. 8kg Gewicht sollte das moglich sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (2. Januar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Was haste denn in der rieeeesigen Satteltasche
> Ausgleichsgewichte das der Bock dich nicht über den Lenker abwirft???
> Nicht dass,das Ding dir die Stütze verbiegt




Wenn Du es genau wissen willst....







machmal auch das hier:






P.S. Der Schlauch ist zum Anschnallen !!!


----------



## carboni1 (2. Januar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Das könnte gehen die 8 vor dem Komma liegt nur noch 2 Tafeln Schoki entfernt. Die neuen Tayle sollen kommende Woche geliefert werden! Mit FuriosFred kommt das gute Schmuckstück laut Rechenschieber auf 8,8kg


 
Das Thema REIZT mich zur Zeit bei meinem Bike(HT)! Da schraubste Teile ab und leichtere dran und an der Waage ändert sich nix


----------



## carboni1 (2. Januar 2011)

z.b. es sollte doch eine XT Kurbel leichter sein als eine Deore oder nicht und ein Laufradsatz der gerade mal 90gr. schwerer ist als der SLR von Mavic leichter als der Originale


----------



## Judo-Uwe (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo Lutz kann es sein das ich heute morgen ohne Bike schneller war wie du mit Bike? Meld dich mal vorher dann könnten wir zusammen fahren


----------



## alutzo (2. Januar 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Hallo Lutz kann es sein das ich heute morgen ohne Bike schneller war wie du mit Bike? Meld dich mal vorher dann könnten wir zusammen fahren



Hi Uwe, man ... das war heut ne Schei..., war auch kurz entschlossen und wenn ich das gewusst hätte, wär ich im Bett geblieben. Habs aber mit fluchen und schieben trotzdem noch auf 37 km und 400 hm gebracht.


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Januar 2011)




----------



## SKlein1974 (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute

auch von Mir ein Frohes neue Jahr 2011 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## T-Brex (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo Sportsfreunde....

*Mittwoch* wieder Nightride ab 

*1700 h Schloss Sayn*


----------



## Andreas S. (5. Januar 2011)

...war das heute die letzte Spaykstour für diesen Winter?









ich hoffe das es die letzte für 2011 war.Es raycht.

obwohl es heute noch mal richtig gut war im Wald.Zum Glück waren einige Holztransport Lkws unterwegs und haben den Schnee exklusiv für mich platt gewalzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schicko (5. Januar 2011)

Schöne Bilder!!!!


----------



## T-Brex (5. Januar 2011)

Das war heute ein super Nightride !!

2:15 h im Wald, super Boden, die besten Spike´s Bedingungen bislang....da haben heute einige was verpaßt....aber 2 Gemsen hatten Spaß


----------



## T-Brex (6. Januar 2011)

Teamkleidung nächste Runde......

*Winterhosen im Teamdesign *

Checkt mal Eure emails !!!!!

Hallo zusammen,

bitte gebt mir dann mal Eure Wünsche per email  durch...wer was wieviel wovon mag. Wer keine email von mir bekommen hat, bitte per email bei mir melden...

@M.Specht:   ich habe keine emailadresse von Dir ...bitte melden....


----------



## Judo-Uwe (6. Januar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Das war heute ein super Nightride !!
> 
> 2:15 h im Wald, super Boden, die besten Spike´s Bedingungen bislang....da haben heute einige was verpaßt....aber 2 Gemsen hatten Spaß


Da kann ich nur zustimmen hatte tagsüber sogar Sonne, ab Montag gehts gemeinsam mit Carlo ins Intervalltraining da er dieses Jahr nur 50% arbeitet werden wir uns gegenseitig im Training pushen.
Poison-Cup 2011 kann kommen, ich bin heiß


----------



## Judo-Uwe (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo Olli wie siehts aus mit der Teilnahme am Poison-Cup?
Mit Lukas Geisbüsch und David Büschler kannst du fürs Frühjahr zwei gute Gegner testen!


----------



## carboni1 (7. Januar 2011)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Ich bin dahingehend schlecht informiert.
> Wir hatten ja schonmal bei unserem Treffen am Laacher See darüber gesprochen.
> 
> Das ist ein CC-Race über KM???? Zeit????
> ...


 

http://www.poisonbike-cup.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (7. Januar 2011)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Danke danke,
> 
> ich überlege mir das mal ob ich da mitfahre. Binnoch keinen Meter mit dem neuen Rad gefahren  und weiß nicht ob es Sinn macht damit als erste Ausfahrt direkt mal ein Rennen zu fahren.


Nicht nur das Bike anhimmeln und träumen,Ochtendung ist die richtige Strecke um es einzufahren, mir wird es nicht anders gehn.
Motto:Wie im Porno,Vollgas sofort!


----------



## T-Brex (7. Januar 2011)

...jaja die PornoGemsen....

aber nichts desto trotz morgen gilts wieder :


*Samstag um Ayn in Sayn sayn*

schöne Samstagstour mit mediteranen Gefühlen und ordentlich Fango-Sorbet..nicht entgehen lassen...


----------



## cklein (7. Januar 2011)

Torsten, ists OK wenn ich bisel eher da bin? Welche Hausnummer war das nochmal??


----------



## T-Brex (8. Januar 2011)

....da hat der Pressedienst aber wieder zugeschlagen !!!

in der Rheinzeitung von heute auf Seite 20 unter lokales war ebensolcher fetter Artikel auch


----------



## SKlein1974 (8. Januar 2011)




----------



## Schicko (8. Januar 2011)

Alles fahrbar!!!!


----------



## T-Brex (8. Januar 2011)

...Ave Viktorius....

Ich hatte zwar für heute gutes Wetter bestellt, aber das es glaych sooo warm wird.....da werde ich ayne Beschwerde aynlegen....da hätte man  ja fast in Kurz fahren können....

*28 km ....aber die hatten es in sich.....alles dabei Sonnenschayn...Matsch...Schnee....Ays Ays Baby....und viel Spaß*

Vier Gemsen haben den Wetterkapriolen getrotzt und waren glücklich

Wenn die Temperaturen so bleiben, wird am Mittwoch kein Schneeays mehr da sayn.....dann können auch alle ohne Spayks wieder erschayn


----------



## cklein (8. Januar 2011)

Mit ohne Spikes gibt ein dickes Knie 
Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht 
Ich versuche es Mittwoch mal...muss doch auch mal meinen Chinakracher anschmeißen 
Anbei noch Bilder von Heute


----------



## Judo-Uwe (8. Januar 2011)

Hi Schicko, wenigstens einer hatte die richtige Hose an


----------



## Schicko (8. Januar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hey Gemsen, der Müsli hat das Foto der Woche unterschlagen.



Ham wier ebbes zujenomme!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (9. Januar 2011)

...laß es uns so sagen...."wir ziehen alle an aynem Strang"...


----------



## BurgFräulein (9. Januar 2011)

Hallöchen


----------



## T-Brex (9. Januar 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Hi Schicko, wenigstens einer hatte die richtige Hose an



A pros pos Hose.....bitte checkt nochmal alle die Weihnachtsgeldreserven...damit wir bei der Winterhosenbestellung ne vernünftige Stückzahl hinbekommen.....bitte diejenigen die noch nicht bestellt haben zuschlagen und die anderen noch ein Stück zulegen......Jetzt gilts !!!!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (9. Januar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...laß es uns so sagen...."wir ziehen alle an aynem Strang"...


Ich habe nicht nur mein Bike um 10% leichter gemacht auch der Biker hat sein Kampfgewicht: minus 5%


----------



## T-Brex (9. Januar 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht nur mein Bike um 10% leichter gemacht auch der Biker hat sein Kampfgewicht: minus 5%



....Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel


----------



## carboni1 (9. Januar 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht nur mein Bike um 10% leichter gemacht auch der Biker hat sein Kampfgewicht: minus 5%


 
Mein Bike ist jetzt auch 10% leichter und der Fahrer hat nun auch -5%,
 macht zusammen 77 kg..................die brauche ich auch weil ich diese Jahr ein Ziel habe und das hat sich schon fürs nächste Rennen angemeldet


----------



## Judo-Uwe (9. Januar 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> supi
> ...dafür hab ich mehr Traktion + 2o%


Man kann nicht sagen das Skifahren schlank macht,Hauptsache du hast Traktion


----------



## Judo-Uwe (9. Januar 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Mein Bike ist jetzt auch 10% leichter und der Fahrer hat nun auch -5%,
> macht zusammen 77 kg..................die brauche ich auch weil ich diese Jahr ein Ziel habe und das hat sich schon fürs nächste Rennen angemeldet


Bist du auch 10% schneller?,sonst bist nur Opfer und kein Gegner!


----------



## carboni1 (9. Januar 2011)

Du bist doch hier der Profiracer! Dann rechne mal 15% weniger Gewicht wieviel schneller ist man dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (9. Januar 2011)

...auweia....jetzt wirds mathematisch.......darfs ein bisschen weniger sayn ???


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Januar 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Skifahren schon! Aber nicht das drumherum in der Homebase
> 
> www.alpenhof.at



wenn benötigt,dann kann ich die alten Skier vom Tosche (4,0m lang und 20cm breit) zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (10. Januar 2011)

Hi Sepp, jetzt weiß ich auch was mit Rumpfgymnastik gemeint ist


----------



## cklein (11. Januar 2011)

Wer ist denn Morgen alles um 1700 in Sayn? 
Würde gerne ne Runde mit Licht drehen.


----------



## T-Brex (11. Januar 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> Wer ist denn Morgen alles um 1700 in Sayn?
> Würde gerne ne Runde mit Licht drehen.




*Morgen, Mittwoch, wieder Nightride 1700 h ab Schloß Sayn *ohne Spikes....


----------



## cklein (11. Januar 2011)

Traumhaft, Akku läd gerade
Wie lange muss der Chinakracher eigentlich laden? Die Lampe leuchtet schon seit Stunden rot. Geht die automatisch auf grün?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (11. Januar 2011)

Sollte automatisch auf grün schalten!


----------



## T-Brex (12. Januar 2011)

So...mittlerweile von oben trocken....der Rest kommt von unten.......
bis glaych zum Fango Nightride


----------



## cklein (12. Januar 2011)

Das Nass kam leider nicht nur von unten...
Torsten und ich haben trotzdem eine kleine Runde durchs dunkle Nass gedreht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Samstag wirds wieder sommerlich, Torsten macht sich gut als Wochenendwettergott 

Carboni, habe die ganze Nacht geladen und am Morgen war die Lampe am Ladegerät noch immer rot 

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## carboni1 (12. Januar 2011)

Das Problem kenne ich, es lag am Ladegerät! Zum Glück habe ich ein zweites gehabt das funktioniert! Vielleicht hat ja noch irgendeiner noch zwei Lampen bzw. Ladegeräte und kann Dir eins abgeben!

Du brauchst das hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Replacement-Char...529?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ef9fe4361


----------



## T-Brex (13. Januar 2011)

Am *Samstag 15.01.2011 *großes Aysfrayerwachen



*Um Ayn in Sayn sayn* 

*und zahlraych für ne frühlingshafte Tour erschayn*
Motto: endlich wieder ohne Spikes !!


----------



## T-Brex (13. Januar 2011)

Am Sonntag läuft die Annahmefrist für die Winterhosen ab....also bitte beeilen


----------



## Judo-Uwe (13. Januar 2011)

CX-Challenge 2011 simmer dabei!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (13. Januar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ische auch
> Gut das es Streichergebnisse gibt 2 der 7 Veranstaltungen finden ohne mich statt.
> Und Emmelshausen hat extra für mich eine 20km Strecke gebastelt.
> Nach den neuen Regeln gibts ja egal was Mann/Frau fährt
> ...


Ja,schade war gerade auf der Homepage vielleicht fahre ich beim Rundenrennen mit gibts entweder für 2 oder 3 Stunden. 
Rhens weiß ich noch nicht ob ich fahre ist ja kein Rennen wenn dann zusammen mit meiner Tochter.
Und Mountainbikefestival Büchel unter dem Begriff habe ich andere Erwartungen.
Bis Samstag


----------



## carboni1 (13. Januar 2011)

Die Flash-Gruppe hat ja dieses Jahr viel vor!


----------



## Jaymano75 (13. Januar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ische auch
> ...
> Und Emmelshausen hat extra für mich eine 20km Strecke gebastelt.
> Nach den neuen Regeln gibts ja egal was Mann/Frau fährt



habs grad auch gesehen...willst Du die 20km Runde fahren ??? Ist doch ein Joke , oder wird es ein Family-MTB-Day?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmichelx (14. Januar 2011)

Für Kurzentschlossen:

HEUTE Abend ein Diavortrag zweier Abenteurer von Ihrer Weltreise mit dem RAD. Die beiden kommen aus dem Westerwald, genauer Meudt.

INFOS unter:
http://weltperrad.de 
weltperrad.de

Freitag, 14. Januar 2011, um 19 Uhr 
im Versammlungsraum der Verbandsgemeindeverwaltung in Wirges/Westerwald (Karten für 5 Euro unter 02623/6069082, vhs Wirges);


----------



## Jaymano75 (14. Januar 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Moin moin...
> ... ist wieder Samstag!
> 
> Wenn keine HardcoreWünsche auf dem Programm stehe würde ich gerne eine  Galamatour vorschlagen!
> ...



Hi Müsli,

wäre sogar ggf. bei ne Galamatour dabay...habe allerding nicht unberenzt Zeit, also ggf. für ein Taylstück! Sage Euch morgen vormittag final Bescheid!

P.S: Habe den WWCK heute auf'm Rennrad entdeckt, fuhr Richtung Straßenhaus auf der sehr stark und viel Befahrenen ja sogar gefährlichen B256. Ich steh mehr auf MTB ....  Grüße!


----------



## T-Brex (14. Januar 2011)

Da simmer dabbay........bis ca. 1630-1700h max.!!

An Alle Winterschläfer...morgen gilts...Winterschlaf unterbrechen und ne lockere Bewegungsfahrt mit Frühlingsgefühlen fahren...

Ich freue mich schon auf die lange nicht mehr Gesehenen


----------



## Dicker Bambini (14. Januar 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Moin moin...
> ... ist wieder Samstag!
> 
> Wenn keine HardcoreWünsche auf dem Programm stehe würde ich gerne eine Galamatour vorschlagen!
> ...


 
Hey Leute von heute,
Müsli, weis zwar nicht ob Du mich gemeint hast, werde mir das mit ayn in sayn aber stark überlegen. Hab morgens noch 2 Verpflichtungen und wollte dann sowieso was radln fahrn. Je nach Wetterlage schlag ich dann evtl. auf. 
... aber Galama-Rheuma-Ischias-Tour

Gruß von "Oben"
Olli


----------



## T-Brex (14. Januar 2011)

...und Fidel ?...Ghostrider ?....Sebb ?...MSpecht ?...Chaotin..??...Hangschieber mit Slaughterdauhter ?....K.Lexx..??....Herbert und Helmut ?...Robbi..?...XmichelX..?....Sandro ??...alle Kläuse...??....und alle anderen ???.....


----------



## Jaymano75 (14. Januar 2011)

Die Tour morgen könnte (bei mir) lauten:


----------



## carboni1 (14. Januar 2011)

Werde versuchen morgen zu kommen! Fahrrad ist startklar, Camelbak habe ich gerade in die ewigen Jagdgründe geschickt!


----------



## Jaymano75 (15. Januar 2011)

Bin heute mal dabay bei der Galama - Tour ! Den Altag hinter sich lassen, einfach mal entschleunigen


----------



## Judo-Uwe (15. Januar 2011)

Komme gleich mit Überzieher, wer noch keine hat bitte abgezähltes Kleingeld mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (15. Januar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Kann jemand 2 neue Racing Ralphs 2,1 Modell 2011 Pacestar tubeless Ready gebrauchen ?
> Preis unter dem VK von H&S und natürlich ohne Versandkosten



ich


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Januar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Okay
> Verhandeln können wir heute Abend im Gesichterbuch.



na gut,aber ich bin gut im verhandeln.Zieh dich warm an.

ich hatte die Woche genügend Wasser und Matsch.
Ne trockene Straße habe ich mir heute verdient.


----------



## T-Brex (15. Januar 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> na gut,aber ich bin gut im verhandeln.Zieh dich warm an.
> 
> ich hatte die Woche genügend Wasser und Matsch.
> Ne trockene Straße habe ich mir heute verdient.



Ich will die auch....dann traybe ich Dir den Preis hochauf Asphalt ist doch sowie der Glatzkopf viel besser für Dich..


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Januar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Ich will die auch....dann traybe ich Dir den Preis hochauf Asphalt ist doch sowie der Glatzkopf viel besser für Dich..



okok,
dann nimm du sie.Hast ja schließlich das Vorkaufsrecht.
Ich wollte sowieso nur 15/stk incl. Montage und auswuchten ausgeben.


----------



## T-Brex (15. Januar 2011)

Für 15,50 ohne Auswuchten und mit ohne Montage nehme ich sogar alle zway bayde


----------



## Dicker Bambini (15. Januar 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Bin heute mal dabay bei der Galama - Tour ! Den Altag hinter sich lassen, einfach mal entschleunigen



Jay, tut mir leid... Klappt aber bei mir doch nicht! Schmeiss mich nachher irgendwann noch auf Asphalt! Dann gibt's zwar heute kein Fango, aber wenigstens kann ich damit dann bei meiner Holden punkten!! Wg. Wäsche waschen und so...

@all
Viel Spaß im Wald! Gruß Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (15. Januar 2011)

....*wo ist mayne Aynhayt*.....das war das Motto heute.....


Fango satt, eine Stelle bei Hilgert habe ich überprüft und konnte mit dem Arm gut 35 cm tief ayntauchenSpitzenqualität....nicht zu dünn, nicht zu klebrig...spitze...und die "große China-Lampe" ist jetzt "mud-proofed"....funzt noch...trotz kplt. Fango-Bad....

die letzten Kilometer waren dann etwas verwirrend.....habe aber die Truppe wiedergefunden....hoffe alle haben die Schlußabfahrt so genommen wie sie es wollten


----------



## Schicko (15. Januar 2011)

Jo in alle Winde verweht!!!


----------



## Jaymano75 (15. Januar 2011)

Klasse Tour, alles dabay.

Jetzt bin ich platt! über 4 Stunden biken , das gibt Punkte.
Tolle Truppe. Dass wir T-Brex kurzzeitig verloren haben tut mir layd. Sorry!

Müsli , schick ma Bilder.

@D.Bambini: Hast ´ne schöne Matschtour verpasst. Da waren Flüsse wo sonst Wege waren. 

P.S: letzer von unten - sprich oben


----------



## T-Brex (15. Januar 2011)

Alle Mann an Bord

Dirty Harry ist gut angekommen ..ist hinter Schicko gefahren...


----------



## T-Brex (15. Januar 2011)

Kurz-Tousi:

10  Gemsen  knapp 50 km und 700 hm

Sayn-Nauort-Alsbach-DogCity-Hilgert-Vordersterbach-Höhr-Grenzhausen-Sayn

Fango und Spaß satt


----------



## Judo-Uwe (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo Lutz wie siehts aus morgen ich muß erst noch eine Laufeinheit mit meiner Tochter und der Marathongr. absolvieren danach hätte ich Zeit, falls es dir nicht zu spät wird.
@Rafi wo findet denn der Crossduathlon statt?,oder trainierst du für den Mittelrheinhalbmarathon?
Laß dich mal blicken kriegst noch zwei Überzieher.


----------



## T-Brex (15. Januar 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Hallo Lutz wie siehts aus .......
> Laß dich mal blicken kriegst noch zwei Überzieher.



Doppelt gemoppelt hält besser ...und außerdem...

*Sicher ist Sicher.....*


----------



## cklein (15. Januar 2011)

Saubere Tour 
Wer Morgen zufällig rund um Diez ein bißchen fahren will soll sich bei mir melden. (Handynr. gibts per PN)
Ich schaue mal ob die Jungs und Mädels vom Herthasee wie angekündigt jeden Sonntag in Balduinstein starten.
Ansonsten werde ich eine Runde laufen, am 10.April muss ich fit für einen Halbmarathon sein. 
Mittwoch versuche ich auch wieder am Start zu sein. Wird zwar kühler...

Schönes Wochenende noch 

P.S. Müsli, kein Stress mit den Bildern, meine E-Mail ändert sich nicht so schnell


----------



## carboni1 (15. Januar 2011)

Ne, den Trail sind wir runterund Ihr?


----------



## Schicko (16. Januar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Moin Moin Sonne!
> Und ich mach Leitersport.
> Sozusagen Trittstep 4 Stunden hab ich schon.
> 
> ...



Danke Hangi,sind doch nur 46 Lichtjahre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (16. Januar 2011)

Morgen,

von mir auch alle gute Schicko


----------



## CF-Rafi (16. Januar 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> @Rafi wo findet denn der Crossduathlon statt?,oder trainierst du für den Mittelrheinhalbmarathon?



über Crossduathlon habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht,aber der Mittelrheinmarathon,wer weiss.

Jetzt frühstücken und dann eine Runde RR ins Hochwasssergebiet


----------



## carboni1 (16. Januar 2011)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> von mir auch alle gute Schicko


 
auch von mir da alter Sack


----------



## carboni1 (16. Januar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Kann jemand 2 neue Racing Ralphs 2,1 Modell 2011 Pacestar tubeless Ready gebrauchen ?
> Preis unter dem VK von H&S und natürlich ohne Versandkosten


 
Ich auch


----------



## SKlein1974 (16. Januar 2011)

Moin Moin Leuts 
Auch von Mir alles gute Schicko 





Feier nett mit der Familie 

Schönen sonnigen warmen Sonntag euch allen 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## T-Brex (16. Januar 2011)

*lieber Schicko* *2 U*








* ................50...................*

...auf das die nächsten nochmal so schön werden....


----------



## Judo-Uwe (16. Januar 2011)

Glückwunsch Schicko,das Bier schmeckt nach einer Einheit noch besser


----------



## Jaymano75 (16. Januar 2011)

Auch von mir Schicko....


----------



## Schicko (16. Januar 2011)

Danke an alle!!! @Tosche,was soll dann die 50???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (16. Januar 2011)

...Du hattest Dich um 4 verrechnet....


----------



## cklein (16. Januar 2011)

Schicko, von mir auch alles Gute!! Lass dich ordentlich feiern und genieß den sonnigen Tag.


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Januar 2011)

Glückwunsch Herr Klaus Schicko

Hier noch etwas zum Thema Herthasee 2011


> Zitat:
> Zitat von Andreas S.
> hi,
> weiß jemand ob es bike around the clock am Hertasee 2011 gibt?





> Zitat:schnellejugend
> Es muß erst noch ein anderer Herthasee gefunden werden. Da dürfen sie wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Januar 2011)

Glückwunsch Herr Klaus Schicko

Hier noch etwas zum Them Herthasee 2011


> Zitat:
> Zitat von Andreas S.
> hi,
> weiß jemand ob es bike around the clock am Hertasee 2011 gibt?





> Zitat:schnellejugend
> Es muß erst noch ein anderer Herthasee gefunden werden. Da dürfen sie wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## ww-ck (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo Klaus,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Jaymano75 (16. Januar 2011)

Das Bild hat schon über 156 Klicks 

deshalb hier nochmal, jetzt in der Kategorie "Vorschläge Foto der Woche"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (16. Januar 2011)

Nach der gestrigen "Brexbachgemsen - Holt mich hier raus" Runde habe ich heute erneut eine geile Runde gedreht.

Torsten alias Wettergott!! Warst du Heute an der Lahn?? Das Wetter war Traumhaft!!

Sonntags morgens um 10:00 ist Treff in Balduinstein am Bahnhof.




Wer hat sich eigentlich die Menschenverachtende Zeit ausgesucht? Ich musste also um 09:30 los. Da die Lahn aktuell noch Hochwasser hat, musste ich auch noch über den Berg. Keine 100m gefahren gings auch schon 1,5km serpentinenartig Bergauf. Kurz vor Balduinstein gab es jedoch ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit. Der erste Singletrail kam mir unter die Räder. Das Ganze noch vor 10:00
Aus dem Tiefschlaf erwacht in Balduinstein angekommen und nach langen 10 Minuten warten dachte ich schon, dass ich meine Runde alleine fahren darf. 
Dann kam allerdings doch noch jemand. Der Michael.
Kurz geschnackt und ab dafür.
Bergauf Richtung Gelbachtal, jedoch vorher abgebogen ging es auf ein Teilstück der Strecke vom Herthasee-Marathon, schön auf den höchsten Punkt der Region.
Am Herthasee gab es dann eine kleine Fotopause.








Richtung Lahn kam dann ein fantastischer Singletrail. Ich freu mich schon auf die wärmern Tage, wenn mehr davon gefahren wird, denn ein zweiter ließ nicht lange auf sich warten. Wieder irgendwo hoch und zack: Singletrail.









Leider kann man auf den Bildern nicht erahnen wie steil und kurvig es da runter ging. Ich hoffe aber, dass ihr euch demnächst selber davon ein Bild machen könnt.
Zurück Richtuing Diez ging es auf dem Lahnwanderweg weiter und die Aussicht war traumhaft.




Eine Extrarunde für mich stand zum Schluss noch auf dem Plan. 100m vor meiner Haustür endet eine mega geiles Stück Talfahrt. Morgens bin ich die Serpentinenstraße noch hoch und mittags den Fußgängerabgang hinunter.
Ich sag mal so: Wo ich wohnen darf, machen andere Urlaub. Echt GEIL 

Am Ende war ich effektiv 3,25h (4h Gesamt) unterwegs und hatte 55km auf der Uhr und immerhin 800 Höhenmeter wurden bewältigt.

Ich hoffe euch hat dieses Wochenende genauso viel Spaß gemacht wie mir und sage:
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## cklein (16. Januar 2011)

Noch ein Wort zum Herthasee-Marathon.
Die Orga sucht eine neue Location und hat wohl zwei Termine zur Auswahl.
Demnächst gibt es war Konkretes.


----------



## smooth77 (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo Schicko,
von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## T-Brex (16. Januar 2011)

Teamkleidung

Fristverlängerung bis Sonntag 23.01.11

Also Nachzügler, bitte gebt eure Bestellungen per email durch !


----------



## Judo-Uwe (16. Januar 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> Noch ein Wort zum Herthasee-Marathon.
> Die Orga sucht eine neue Location und hat wohl zwei Termine zur Auswahl.
> Demnächst gibt es war Konkretes.


Wenns paßt komm ich mal Sonntags vorbei,24 Std-Rennen um die Schaumburg, wäre geil


----------



## Jaymano75 (16. Januar 2011)

Hey Schicko, Deine Torte findet Gefallen...fast 500 Klicks, viele Kommentare und Favoriten....innerhalb von 12 Stunden!!!!!
layder wurde die Torte eben von der MTB-News Polizei aus der Rubrik "Vorschlag zum Bild der Woche" gelöscht!!!!!!!!!

_
_


----------



## ww-ck (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo Uwe,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.
Gruß Christian


----------



## Judo-Uwe (17. Januar 2011)

Danke schon mal für die Glückwünsche ich mach mir mein Geschenk selber und radle gleich los.
@Hangschieber muss ebenfalls tierischen Muskelkater von gestern ausradeln!


----------



## Jaymano75 (17. Januar 2011)

Happy birthday UWE!!!
Eine Torte auch für Dich!!!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (17. Januar 2011)

jaymano75 schrieb:


> happy birthday uwe!!!
> Eine torte auch für dich!!!


lecker!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (17. Januar 2011)

Ja auch von mir alle gute zum Geburtstag
Ich war heute beinDeinem Händler und musste alles da lassen


----------



## Schicko (17. Januar 2011)

Hi Uwe,auch von alles gute und stramme Waden.Du bist und bleibst 1Jahr älter wie ich und schneller wie ich, Daumen!!!!!!


----------



## CF-Rafi (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo Uwe,
von mir auch alles gute zum geburtstag


----------



## CF-Rafi (17. Januar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> PS: Mit mächtigem Muskelkater



bist Du zu oft die Leiter rauf und runter gelaufen
.Renovieren ist ein hartes Stück arbeit,oder?


----------



## T-Brex (17. Januar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


>



Dem Judo-Uwe say ayn Trullala Trullala.....Alles Gute zum 50. Geburtstag 
..jetzt wieder in ayner Liga mit dem Schicko....


----------



## smooth77 (17. Januar 2011)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir Judo Uwe*


----------



## cklein (17. Januar 2011)

Uwe, herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir.
Lass dich ordentlich feiern


----------



## Andreas S. (18. Januar 2011)

Hi Uwe,
von mir kommt dann ein Glückwunsch nachträglich.
Wusste gar nicht das du schon 50 bist


----------



## T-Brex (18. Januar 2011)

Hi Amigos

morgen,

*Mittwoch 1700 h Schloß Sayn * NIGHTRIDE  

Bitte recht zahlraych


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (19. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen 

Hey Uwe von Mir auch nachträglich alles gute zum Geburtstag 

ja ja so gut wie Sepp möcht Ich es haben  

Have a nice Day @ all 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Judo-Uwe (19. Januar 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> von mir kommt dann ein Glückwunsch nachträglich.
> Wusste gar nicht das du schon 50 bist


47 ist richtig


----------



## Judo-Uwe (19. Januar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ja ja der Sepp getarnt beim Chillen auf Gran Canaria.
> 
> It´s cool Män :d YouTube - XXL Feat. Peter Steiner - It's Cool Man
> 
> ...


Hi Sepp wer ist denn der junge durchtrainierte Mann neben dir?


----------



## Andreas S. (19. Januar 2011)

haben Sepp und sayn Kumpane etwa weiße Beinlinge an??????????


----------



## carboni1 (19. Januar 2011)

Die Zwei sitzen da wie bestellt und nicht abgeholt


----------



## T-Brex (20. Januar 2011)

7 Gemsen auf einer schöne schnelle Runde gestern Abend.Fango satt...

.....32 km und über 600 hm.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schicko (20. Januar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> 7 Gemsen auf einer schöne schnelle Runde gestern Abend.Fango satt...



Lol,Lol,lol!!!!! Warn auch noch beim Rabbi,lol,lol,lol!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dehem es et doch am schönste!!!


----------



## carboni1 (21. Januar 2011)

Dann kann ja Ochtendung kommen oder Tom?


----------



## Sunny77 (22. Januar 2011)

Oh UUUUUWEEE,

auch wenn ich etwas spät dran laße ich es mir nicht nehmen dir alles Gute zu deinem 26.Geburtstag wünschen.


----------



## Mischbaeck (22. Januar 2011)

Moin!

Habt ihr in eurer heutigen Tour noch ein Plätzchen frei?


----------



## T-Brex (22. Januar 2011)

Hi Mischa, da läßt sich bestimmt was machen.....mayn Platz ist zumindest fray.....


----------



## Mischbaeck (22. Januar 2011)

Ohja das sieht ja nicht gut aus, was hast de wieder angestellt? Du sollst deinen fuß doch nicht überall reinstecken ;-)!


----------



## T-Brex (22. Januar 2011)

...fünf Gemsen sind unterwegs....ich durfte eben winken....


----------



## carboni1 (22. Januar 2011)

Warum haste Gips?


----------



## T-Brex (22. Januar 2011)

..Schiene on Ays....


----------



## CF-Rafi (22. Januar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hi Mischa, da läßt sich bestimmt was machen.....mayn Platz ist zumindest fray.....


Hi T-Brex,
was hast Du denn gemachtAuf dem Gips fehlt noch ein Brexen-Logo.Gute Besserung und schnelle Heilung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (22. Januar 2011)

...wo bleibt denn der Tousie von heute....???....wo wart ihr denn.???


----------



## T-Brex (22. Januar 2011)

..checkt bitte nochmal alle eure Kleiderschränke....wir brachen noch ein  paar Bestellungen für schwarze Sommertrikots und Klimajacken, damit die Mindestmengen zusammenkommen....


----------



## T-Brex (22. Januar 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> *SPD*ham die im Kemperhof .....



....sowas aus daynem Munde.........war abba nicht inne Camperhof....ich war AMBULANT  im Vorort von Sayn.......die hatten weder *rot* noch *schwarz*.....da habe ich halt *weiß* genommen...


----------



## T-Brex (23. Januar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...wo bleibt denn der Tousie von heute....???....*wo wart ihr denn*.???




...machts mal nicht so spannend !!!...oder wißt ihr selbst nicht wo ihr ward ???...


----------



## Judo-Uwe (23. Januar 2011)

@T-Brex,sei nicht so ungeduldig,hast doch jetzt viel Zeit.
Hier der Tourenbericht:Schloss Sayn- Ri Zoo-Vogelspfad-Haus am Pilz Ri Braunsburg-Aubachtal dort verließ uns Mischbäck er mußte der fehlenden Kondition Tribut zollen(erster Einsatz nach einem halben Jahr.Weiter gings Ri Straßenhaus-Singletrial nach Hardert-Ri Aubachtal über Köppel zum Schwanenteich.Anschließend wollten alle noch den Hasenpfad mitnehmen doch in Höhe von Haus am Pilz verließ uns Herbert und Helmut Ri Bendorf.So bin ich mit Alutzo weiter hoch zum Trimmdichpfad von dort Einstieg in den Hasenpfad unten angekommen trennten sich unsere Wege Alutzo über Rheinsteig nach Oberbieber zurück ich über Rommersdorf.
Gute Besserung noch


----------



## T-Brex (23. Januar 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> @T-Brex,sei nicht so ungeduldig,hast doch jetzt viel Zeit.
> Hier der Tourenbericht:Schloss Sayn- Ri Zoo-Vogelspfad-Haus am Pilz Ri Braunsburg-Aubachtal dort verließ uns Mischbäck er mußte der fehlenden Kondition Tribut zollen(erster Einsatz nach einem halben Jahr.Weiter gings Ri Straßenhaus-Singletrial nach Hardert-Ri Aubachtal über Köppel zum Schwanenteich.Anschließend wollten alle noch den Hasenpfad mitnehmen doch in Höhe von Haus am Pilz verließ uns Herbert und Helmut Ri Bendorf.So bin ich mit Alutzo weiter hoch zum Trimmdichpfad von dort Einstieg in den Hasenpfad unten angekommen trennten sich unsere Wege Alutzo über Rheinsteig nach Oberbieber zurück ich über Rommersdorf.
> Gute Besserung noch



....hört sich fast so an wie: ...Du hast Sie alle nacheinander fäddisch gemacht...nur alutzo hat sich über die Zeit gerettet....er wäre der nächste gewesen....


----------



## T-Brex (23. Januar 2011)

...*das ist doch ein altes Photo*....es hat doch gar nicht geschnayt....hier ist zumindest null Komma nix runtergekommen..


----------



## T-Brex (23. Januar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ..checkt bitte nochmal alle eure Kleiderschränke....wir brachen noch ein  paar Bestellungen für schwarze Sommertrikots und Klimajacken, damit die Mindestmengen zusammenkommen....




......................................................


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Januar 2011)

Neuigkeiten zum Hertasee 2011

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7947026&postcount=37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (23. Januar 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Neuigkeiten zum Hertasee 2011
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7947026&postcount=37



  ...es ist egal wo , hauptsache es findet statt.


----------



## carboni1 (23. Januar 2011)

Hat irgendeiner noch zwei Mavic UST-Ventile und/oder 2 RR oder RoRo in 2.1 als Tubless Ready?


----------



## CF-Rafi (24. Januar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Da ist er endlich.
> Der ersten Eindruck:
> Der Pneu sieht schon mal richtig gut aus.
> Anscheinend baut er in der Breite schmaler auf das der NN.
> ...


  von dem Profil sieht der neue Conti vielversprechend aus.
Ist er auch Tubelessready?
Ob der auch so haltbar wie der NN ist


----------



## T-Brex (24. Januar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ja er ist tubeless ready.
> 
> Mich hat es doch noch in den Fingern gejuckt eben noch aufgezogen.
> Im Vergleich zum NN ist er *mind.* 0,5 cm schmaler (Augenmaß)
> ...



....hat Conti für die Werbung schon bezahlt ?....


----------



## T-Brex (25. Januar 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> .......Schlauchlos und mit Pannenmilch...


....da kann bestimmt das Aschenputtel ein Lied von Singen....


----------



## Judo-Uwe (25. Januar 2011)

Gemeinsames Einradeln der Brexbachgemse Judo-Uwe und Hans von der SIG auf der Poison-Strecke, den ich dort zufällig traf.
Zum Glück, die Abfahrt ist leicht verändert und harmonischer geworden und er hat mir noch Tipps gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klexx (26. Januar 2011)

Zwei Gemsen haben heute die Fahne hochgehalten!!!!
Klaus&Klaus Haben eine 
G T O T W D H J E G B   gemacht


----------



## kalle st (26. Januar 2011)

Servus !

Ich bin gerade neu nach Koblenz gezogen und suche nun eine Gruppe bei denen ich mal die ein oder andere Runde mit fahern kann 

Ich selber fahre ein Ghost Northshore und ein Ghost AMR, bin also für viele Strecken ausgestattet. Am liebsten fahre ich mittellange Touren mit (vielen) Singeltrails. Und ich freu mich schon auf den ersten Besuch in im Bike-Park Boppard 

Bis dahin

Kalle


----------



## T-Brex (27. Januar 2011)

Hi Kalle,

Du hast mit Koblenz Glück !!...hier hast Du eine große Auswahl von allem.

Wenn Du gerne flotte Touren mit Trailanteil fährst, Großraum 30 km um KO, Start in Bendorf Sayn am Schloß, und ab und an auch mal ein Marathon  Rennen, dann bist Du hier bei uns *BrexbachGemsen *www.brexbachgemsen.de genau richtig.

Wenn Du Bikepark-Ambitionen oder wirklich technisch schwierige Trails mit Sprüngen suchst, dann wende Dich bitte an die Jungs vom *Koblenz Thread *http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434934&page=65, die sind im Koblenzer Stadtwald mit "Protektoren und Vollintregral" unterwegs.

Bis demnächst ?!


----------



## T-Brex (27. Januar 2011)

klexx schrieb:


> Zwei Gemsen haben heute die Fahne hochgehalten!!!!
> Klaus&Klaus Haben eine
> G T O T W D H J E G B   gemacht




.....Hi Ihr Zwayden.....Ihr habt den Hans vergessen...der war auch da....hat euch aber nicht gesehen....

Löst mal das GTOT....Rätsel auf.....versteht glaube ich niemand...


----------



## T-Brex (27. Januar 2011)

...bin schon gemeldet...http://www2.your-sports.com/details...isten|Teilnehmerliste Internet BV&format=html

.bitte Teamname richtig schreiben...*BrexbachGemsen*...


----------



## T-Brex (27. Januar 2011)

Habe mir für 2011 mal die XChallenge vorgenommen...schau mer mal...


----------



## T-Brex (27. Januar 2011)

http://www2.your-sports.com/details...isten|Teilnehmerliste Internet BV&format=html


----------



## cklein (27. Januar 2011)

Ich prüfe Morgen meine Jahresausbildungsplan und kann dann genauer sagen ob ich am 22.05. auf irgendeiner schwindeligen Übung bin, oder ob ich bisel MTB fahren kann


----------



## Jaymano75 (27. Januar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ische auch dabay
> Bis auf das Rennen am Erbeskopf bin ich am Start



Habe gesehen Du bist der erste der sich für die Kurzstrecke angemeldet hat...bekommst DU jetzt die Startnummer 1 ?? 

Ich fahre auch die Kurzstrecke! Müsli Du auch , oder ?

Piep ! Lebenszeichen !


----------



## Schicko (27. Januar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> .....Hi Ihr Zwayden.....Ihr habt den Hans vergessen...der war auch da....hat euch aber nicht gesehen....
> 
> Löst mal das GTOT....Rätsel auf.....versteht glaube ich niemand...


Wie Hans,wo Hans sind um 5 nach los.GTOT Rätsel ist einfach,aber löst der Klecks auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (28. Januar 2011)

Anmeldung für Emmelshausen ist raus mit der Option je nach Trainingszustand auf die Marathonstrecke zu wechseln.
Da Canyon nun die Orga in Rhens übernimmt bin ich dabei
@Carboni was macht die Reifenwahl für Sonntag?
Als Belohnung kriegste auch den bestellten und bezahlten extrabreiten Überzieher


----------



## carboni1 (28. Januar 2011)

Ich werde erst am Sonntag entscheiden ob ich fahre

Wenn fahre ich mit dem RoRo vorne und hinten!


----------



## T-Brex (28. Januar 2011)

...ich setzte auf HaHa oder HiHi ...wird vor Ort kurzfristig entschieden


----------



## Judo-Uwe (28. Januar 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ich werde erst am Sonntag entscheiden ob ich fahre
> 
> Wenn fahre ich mit dem RoRo vorne und hinten!


Du wirst du doch jetzt nicht kneifen am Wetter kanns nicht liegen


----------



## cklein (28. Januar 2011)

Samstag bring ich weibliche Verstärkung mit.
Bis Morgen um ayn in Sayn.


----------



## T-Brex (28. Januar 2011)

@ cklein:   ...Die mußt Du mir dann schon priv. vorstellen.....Fuß ist noch kaputt...

*
TEAMKLEIDUNG*

...da sich die Vorbereitung der Bestellung verzögert hat, ist es noch möglich sich an die Bestellung anzuhängen.
Also alle ohne Fahrschein nochmal das Konto überziehen, neuen Kleiderschrank kaufen und den mit Gemsenlaybchen befüllen!!
Bestellungen bitte ausschließlich per email an mich.


----------



## cklein (28. Januar 2011)

habe soeben die anmeldebestätigung vom (schinder)hannes bekommen


----------



## T-Brex (28. Januar 2011)

..Sex Gemsen sind schon gemeldet.....


http://www2.your-sports.com/details...isten|Teilnehmerliste Internet BV&format=html


----------



## ww-ck (29. Januar 2011)

Hallo Tosche,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (29. Januar 2011)

Torsten, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles Gute.


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Januar 2011)

von mir auch Alles Gute zum 50. Geburtstag.


----------



## Jaymano75 (29. Januar 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und auch für Dich gibts eine Torte!!!!


----------



## T-Brex (29. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dankeschön für Eure Antaylnahme zu meinem achten 39. WiegenfestZu Gütich.....

Eure Geschenke könnt ihr ab sofort vorbaybringen. Wem der Weg zu wayt ist kann auch gerne ayne Aynzahlung auf mayn Konto bay der 
Parkbank Kto.Nr. 47 11 08 15 machen. Je größer das Geschenk, desto besser fühlt Ihr Euch

Die Torte bitte erst Montag vorbeischicken, wenn die Kinder im K-Garten und Frauchen bay der Arbayt sind


----------



## smooth77 (29. Januar 2011)

Torsten, auch von mir ein HAPPY BIRTHDAY zu deinem Ehrentag. Feier schön.


----------



## Schicko (29. Januar 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU,HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!! Fährste gleich mit? Nehmste ein Gehwägelchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (29. Januar 2011)

*Rollator *hayßt das Tayl.....die neuesten gibts sogar schon aus Carbon....geht heute layder noch nicht....mach Du mal schön den Führer....


----------



## Schicko (29. Januar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *Rollator *hayßt das Tayl.....die neuesten gibts sogar schon aus Carbon....geht heute layder noch nicht....mach Du mal schön den Führer....



Okidoki! Um ayn in Sayn die Sonne....


----------



## Judo-Uwe (29. Januar 2011)

Schicko schrieb:


> Okidoki! Um ayn in Sayn die Sonne....


Viel Spaß heute wäre gerne mitgefahren
@T-Brex Glückwunsch und hoffe das du bald wieder aufs Bike kannst
@Hangschieber habe heute meine Geheimwaffe abgeholt sieht nach sehr wenig Rollwiderstand aus, für morgen aber zu knapp, wegen Einrollen
Bis morgen in Ochtendung


----------



## Schicko (29. Januar 2011)

Heute bei schönsten Sonnenschayn vier Gemslein um ayn in Sayn Locker Ründschen gedreht ca.60km, 1100H. 4,5Std. un jetzt giedet off de Möhneball


----------



## CF-Rafi (29. Januar 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag , Obergemse


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Januar 2011)

sieht so aus als würde tosche aus dem Kaddong steigen.
Aufschrift passt ja auch


----------



## T-Brex (30. Januar 2011)

....da sind es schon ACHT.....

http://www2.your-sports.com/details/list.php?eventid=6264&lang=de&page=7&contest=0&name=Teilnehmerlisten|Teilnehmerliste%20Internet%20BV&format=html


Es fällt mir nicht laycht, aber es muß sayn:

Nach nächtlicher Aynkehr habe ich mich entschieden, die opulenten Geschenke nicht für mich allayn zu behalten. Das wäre zu egoistisch !
Ich verstehe es von nun an als mayne Aufgabe, diese "Layhgabe" für alle Gemsen zu hegen und in Form eines Wanderpokals an den nächsten Erlauchten wayterzuraychen


----------



## T-Brex (30. Januar 2011)

Ich drücke den Renngemsen für heute die Daumen 

Gebt mal Rückmeldung wie es gelaufen ist......


----------



## carboni1 (30. Januar 2011)

Tom biste wieder zuhause?


----------



## ElbertHai (30. Januar 2011)

@ Tosche 

Nachträglich Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Geburtstag. Alles Gute und schnelle Genesung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (30. Januar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


>




.....nur ganz bayläufig fürs Protokollllllll........die kraysrunden Flecken waren nicht auf maynem Gemsen Shirt sondern auf Hangis Linse !!!!
Demnächst überprüfe ich erst mal die Kamera Obskuras bevor ich mich ablichten lasse....


----------



## cklein (30. Januar 2011)

gestern durfte lutz sein neues bike einrollen...


----------



## T-Brex (30. Januar 2011)

Hi Cklein, wo war denn dayne waybliche Verstärkung ????


Was ist denn mit unseren Rennfahrern ???????...schon bei der Siegerfayer ???.....oder Trauerfayer ?????


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Januar 2011)

Mein lieber Lutz,
da hast du dir aber echt geile Laufräder geklöppelt


----------



## T-Brex (30. Januar 2011)

.....die Spatzen pfeifen es schon von den Dächern....SIEGESFEIER....


----------



## cklein (30. Januar 2011)

@ T_Brex
die weibliche Verstärkung ist leider über Nacht krank geworden, wird aber demnächst dabei sein!
hab da gerade was gefunden, für den Neugierigen 
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/regiona...terwaelderin-an-ihre-Grenze-_arid,125183.html


----------



## T-Brex (30. Januar 2011)

...unsere Damenabteilung schwächelt wirklich sehr....mal gespannt ob sich das ändert....


----------



## carboni1 (30. Januar 2011)

Schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. Januar 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> @ T_Brex
> die weibliche Verstärkung ist leider über Nacht krank geworden, wird aber demnächst dabei sein!
> hab da gerade was gefunden, für den Neugierigen
> http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/regiona...terwaelderin-an-ihre-Grenze-_arid,125183.html



den Artikel habe ich damals in der RZ gelesen...aha das Mädel wollte also gestern mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (30. Januar 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> @ T_Brex
> die weibliche Verstärkung ist leider über Nacht krank geworden, wird aber demnächst dabei sein!
> hab da gerade was gefunden, für den Neugierigen
> http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/regiona...terwaelderin-an-ihre-Grenze-_arid,125183.html



die ist ja ab dem 2.Tag mit dem Jeep mitgefahren.Steht jedenfalls so im Bericht


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. Januar 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> die ist ja ab dem 2.Tag mit dem Jeep mitgefahren.Steht jedenfalls so im Bericht



Hallo *ANDREAS*. Schöner Plausch gestern mit Euch !


----------



## T-Brex (30. Januar 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Hallo *ANDREAS*. Schöner Rausch gestern mit Euch !




 Genau


----------



## T-Brex (30. Januar 2011)

Gratulation an unsere Renngemsen  Super Ergebnisse. Respekt


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. Januar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Genau



Immer diese Wortverdreher! Toschi  Toschi !!


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Januar 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Immer diese Wortverdreher! Toschi  Toschi !!



Hay Jay,
mag schon sayn,aber du hast ja auch ganz schön zugeschlagen.
Mann hätte glauben können das es ab heute kein Wayzen mehr gibt
Wie bist du eigentlich nachhause gekommen?

Ich hoffe du kannst dich noch an alles erinnern wem du was versprochen hast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (30. Januar 2011)




----------



## Jaymano75 (30. Januar 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Hay Jay,
> mag schon sayn,aber du hast ja auch ganz schön zugeschlagen.
> Mann hätte glauben können das es ab heute kein Wayzen mehr gibt
> Wie bist du eigentlich nachhause gekommen?
> ...



Meine holde Gattin hat mich mitgenommen....lieb von Ihr 
Ich habe doch nur alk.freies Weizen getrunken, daher kann ich mich sehr gut an unseren Deal erinnern, Dir Deine neues Rotwild für 100,- abzukaufen. Habe das Geld bereits überwiesen und wollte fragen wann ich denn das MTB abholen darf? Du wolltest auch noch ne Trinkflasche und Werkzeug als Zugabe oben drauf packen.
Also meld Dich !


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. Januar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Gratulation an unsere Renngemsen  Super Ergebnisse. Respekt



auch von mir !!! Gibt es Bilder vom Uwe aufm Podest?


----------



## T-Brex (30. Januar 2011)

Super....da sind es schon 11
http://www2.your-sports.com/details...isten|Teilnehmerliste Internet BV&format=html


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Januar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Super....da sind es schon 11
> http://www2.your-sports.com/details...isten|Teilnehmerliste Internet BV&format=html



12
obbe


----------



## Dicker Bambini (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo Tosche,
zwar als klayner Nachzügler, aber trotzdem alles Beste zum Wiegenfeste...

...lass dich 

 

Gruß Olli


----------



## Dicker Bambini (30. Januar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


>


 
hihi... warste so dick an... könnte ja ich sayn... halt nur nicht so Schnell...

...Spaß... Neid...


----------



## T-Brex (30. Januar 2011)

Zway Möglichkayten:

1. Personal Sponsor Scott 
oder 
2. Waschmaschine gabuddd.....und nix mehr im Schrank gehabt...


----------



## carboni1 (30. Januar 2011)

Nee Nee Gemsenweste und Klimajacke waren im Auto dabei! Drunter hatte ich nur die Scott Klamotten. Mein Berater meinte es wäre zu warm für Weste oder Klimajacke und Er hatte RECHT! BrexbachGemse steht aber in der Starterliste!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (30. Januar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Büdda schön die gesamten Fotos sind online.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/BrexbachGemsen/107028666022618?v=photos


Schöne Bilder von Jenny da habe ich mir den Sekt wohl verdient nun heißt es Form wahren denn Hans wird in den nächsten acht Wochen noch an mir vorbeifahren.
Hangi hast du den Bremsfallschirm gezogen?oder ist die Jacke XXL?
Gut das deine Tochter noch die Podestbilder drauf hat, obwohl meine Frau mit war, hatte sie keine Knipse dabei, hatte auch eher mit der Ananas gerechnet.
Ob es wohl am neuen Rädchen liegt, oder am harten Training, egal hat Spass gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (30. Januar 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Ob es wohl am neuen Rädchen liegt, oder am harten Training, egal hat Spass gemacht.



*YOU ARE MY HERO !!!!!!!* 
Super Leistung Uwe !!!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (30. Januar 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> gratulation!
> 
> @Juwe: hast mal links* von die geschaut, der hat auch so ein Trikot wie wir!
> 
> *Auf dem Podest


Du meinst wohl rechts Bonne hat aber auch zwei echte Meistertitel ich nicht mal einen.Selbst Günter (Firebiker-Drössiger) der heute zweiter wurde ist deutscher Marathonmeister Sen2 von 2008 oder 2009


----------



## Focusine (30. Januar 2011)

Servus Ihr Buben,
gerade zurück vom Schiiii foaaahrn, erst mal nachträglich alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag dem TOSCHE 

Hab auch brav mein Gemsen-Trikot getragen und ins Gesicherbuch ein Bewaysfoto geladen...

Gruß
Jutta


----------



## CF-Rafi (30. Januar 2011)

Hi Renngemsen,
starke Leistung....Gratulation.

@Hangi :  bist Du aber fett....mannomann


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Januar 2011)

das ist ja mal ein super Einstieg Uwe.
Bist außerdem mit Abstand der Älteste aufm Podest.

Carabonis Leistung bei so wenig Training und Null Bock ist von nicht schlechten Eltern.
Zum Outfit des Fahrers 507 im Schrott Trikot fehlen mir die Worte.


----------



## carboni1 (30. Januar 2011)

Bei sooo einem kleinen Starterfeld und nur Spitzenleute am Start kann man schon mal NULL BOCK haben!!! Ich musste gestern 13 Stunden arbeiten und morgen auch wieder so lange!
Zum trainieren fehlte mir bis jetzt die Zeit! Wobei ich erst mein Laster los werden muss......vielleicht klappt es irgend wann mal!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (30. Januar 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> das ist ja mal ein super Einstieg Uwe.
> Bist außerdem mit Abstand der Älteste aufm Podest.
> 
> Carabonis Leistung bei so wenig Training und Null Bock ist von nicht schlechten Eltern.
> Zum Outfit des Fahrers 507 im Schrott Trikot fehlen mir die Worte.


Ja danke Ändy muß dir in allen Punkten voll zustimmen


----------



## carboni1 (30. Januar 2011)

Ja danke Ändy muß dir in allen Punkten voll zustimmen

[ 
Ändere Du mal lieber Dein Benutzerbild!!


----------



## T-Brex (30. Januar 2011)

bis jetzt*14*Gemsen beim Schinderhannes.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (30. Januar 2011)

Dann haste Deine Herde bald VOLL!


----------



## T-Brex (30. Januar 2011)

@ JudoUwe...genau....den Gürtel umlassen, das Mäntelchen weglassen....


----------



## T-Brex (30. Januar 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Dann haste Deine Herde bald VOLL!


.....es ist auch Deine....


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Januar 2011)

herrrrrlich!
obbe

wenn ich imma recht habe bin ich Waise,Wayse,Wayze,Weiß,Weisse,weiss???


----------



## T-Brex (30. Januar 2011)

Fizeförsta...


----------



## Judo-Uwe (30. Januar 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ja danke Ändy muß dir in allen Punkten voll zustimmen
> 
> [
> Ändere Du mal lieber Dein Benutzerbild!!


Nimm du beim Benutzerbild lieber mal deine Brille ab es reicht wenn du inkognito beim Rennen teilnimmst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (30. Januar 2011)

...runter mit dem Mäntelchen.......wirf es wech, das klayne blaue Tayl...

Hangi hat heute auch Bilder für sein neues Benutzerfoto veröffentlicht....die mit der Jacke...


----------



## carboni1 (30. Januar 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Nimm du beim Benutzerbild lieber mal deine Brille ab es reicht wenn du inkognito beim Rennen teilnimmst


 
So   ?


----------



## Judo-Uwe (30. Januar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...runter mit dem Mäntelchen.......wirf es wech, das klayne blaue Tayl...


Mach ich nur in Atzelgift....weiß ja....Schottenrock und so


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Januar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Och Mädels
> 
> isse gud jetzt*!*



dein Benutzerbild passt!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carboni1 (30. Januar 2011)

Die Ergebnisse vom Poison-Cup sind immer noch nicht Online

Die Brille war aber nicht von Scott


----------



## CF-Rafi (30. Januar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Och Mädels
> 
> isse gud jetzt*!*



Du wirst es nieeeee los sein.
Kennst Du die "Fantastic Four"


----------



## CF-Rafi (30. Januar 2011)

Hi,
was anderes.....hat jemand Lust an dem Mittelrheinmarathon am 28.05.2011 teilzunehmen?Werde evtl. die Halbmarathonstrecke in Angriff nehmen
Es gibt aber verschiedene Wettkämpfe:

http://www.mittelrhein-marathon.de/mrm-2011/wettkampfe/

Wäre auch eine Möglichkeit für unsere Sponsoren Präsenz zu zeigen


@Uwe:  Du hättest bestimmt lust darauf,oder?


----------



## Judo-Uwe (31. Januar 2011)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hi,
> was anderes.....hat jemand Lust an dem Mittelrheinmarathon am 28.05.2011 teilzunehmen?Werde evtl. die Halbmarathonstrecke in Angriff nehmen
> Es gibt aber verschiedene Wettkämpfe:
> 
> ...


Halbmarathon wäre noch hinzukriegen aber um mich richtig darauf vorzubereiten müßte ich das biken vernachlässigen und das macht einfach viel mehr Spaß obwohl zeitaufwendiger.Bin übrigens schon zweimal in Berlin Marathon gelaufen das war ein klasse Erlebnis da wirklich eine Million Zuschauer am Straßenrand stehen und jeden Läufer anfeueren.
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## T-Brex (31. Januar 2011)

Mojen, Ihr Harzer


----------



## Judo-Uwe (31. Januar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Mojen, Ihr Harzer


Moje du Fußkranker bring mal den Haushalt in Ordnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (31. Januar 2011)

Ische nixe abbaydde, gar nixe


----------



## T-Brex (31. Januar 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Richtig!  Kernkompetenzen!    Frauenqoute!
> 
> Wobei ich sowieso dagegen bin, dass Frauen hinter den Herd sollen!
> 
> Wo doch die Knöpfe vorne sind!




Jedem Tierchen sayn Plaisirchen


----------



## T-Brex (31. Januar 2011)

....neben den *17* Gemsen, fahren auch noch andere Biker beim Schinderhannes....


----------



## CF-Rafi (31. Januar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Mojen, Ihr Harzer



Morgen,aber kein Harzer steht um 8  Uhr auf.
Ich bin aber gerade aufgestanden,herrlich.
Jetzt RTL-News und ein paar Talkshows schauen und dann wieder schlafen gehen.....

P.S.
ist aber nur Spass,nee

...und für den Haushalt habe ich ein Hausmädchen


----------



## CF-Rafi (31. Januar 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Halbmarathon wäre noch hinzukriegen aber um mich richtig darauf vorzubereiten müßte ich das biken vernachlässigen und das macht einfach viel mehr Spaß ....



da gebe ich Dir recht.
Das Biken macht natürlich mehr Spass,
aber ein Bisschen Laufen nebenbei....schauen wir mal

Man könnte auch in 4er Team laufen,
also fast wie ein 24 Stunden Rennen


----------



## T-Brex (31. Januar 2011)

Bevor wir auf Rollatoren gehen, werden erst mal die E-Bikes gefahren. Hier die Grobplanung bis Gong....


60+ = E-Bike
70+ = Rollatoren
80+ = Pollonaise


und Obaförsta !


----------



## Schicko (31. Januar 2011)

*18 *


----------



## carboni1 (31. Januar 2011)

Poison-Cup, Ergebnisse sind jetzt Online!


----------



## Jaymano75 (31. Januar 2011)

Hey Dirk!
Klasse Plazierung!

@ Uwe, warum ist der Bonne eigentlich besser als DU ? Wenn man sich mal die Trainingseinheiten Winterpokal von Dir und Ihm anschaut, dann hast Du ja dreimal soviel trainiert wie er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (31. Januar 2011)

Leider habe ich in der letzten Runde gepennt! Habe den Henschel die ganze Zeit hinter mir gehabt, sonst wäre ich auf Platz 8 gewesen! Das passiert mir so nicht mehr!


----------



## T-Brex (1. Februar 2011)

Schicko schrieb:


> *18 *




....?????.......neeeee.......*19*.....Du hast den Lukas vergessen....


----------



## T-Brex (1. Februar 2011)

Anmeldung für den 2. Sebamed Bike Day gerade erfolgreich als Obadobaförstaofall erledigt...natürlich janz janz kurz...

http://coderesearch.com/sts/services/info/


----------



## T-Brex (1. Februar 2011)

...jetzt gehts mit mir durch...huch...Aulhausen ist auch im Kasten...

http://coderesearch.com/sts/services/info/


----------



## Judo-Uwe (1. Februar 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Hey Dirk!
> Klasse Plazierung!
> 
> @ Uwe, warum ist der Bonne eigentlich besser als DU ? Wenn man sich mal die Trainingseinheiten Winterpokal von Dir und Ihm anschaut, dann hast Du ja dreimal soviel trainiert wie er.


Bonne trainiert nach Trainingsplan und macht überwiegend anstrengendes Intervalltraining auf der Rolle.
Qualität ist wichtiger wie Quantität.
Was nützt einem die ganze Grundlagenfahrerei wenn man aber nicht den Berg hochfahren kann.Ich mache meine Grundlage in Höhenmeter vernachlässige aber das Intervalltraining.
Werde aber in Zukunft öfters Intervalle einbauen ist aber leider langweilig und anstrengend.   
Insgesamt ist es halt ziemlich zeitaufwendig und man muss sich fragen ob die ganze Plackerei sich lohnt um ein bißchen vorne mit zufahren.
Kleiner Nebeneffekt:man(n) bleibt schlank


----------



## Judo-Uwe (1. Februar 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Leider habe ich in der letzten Runde gepennt! Habe den Henschel die ganze Zeit hinter mir gehabt, sonst wäre ich auf Platz 8 gewesen! Das passiert mir so nicht mehr!


Hast ja noch vier Rennen vor dir wo du die Schwarte ausmerzen kannst.
Bist leider nicht in der Cup-Wertung da du die Startgebühr nur für Ochtendung bezahlt hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (1. Februar 2011)

hab mich ja letztes wochenende für den 22.05.11 angemeldet und wie der teufel so will, kam heute die erste änderung des jahresausbildungsplans rein. werde voraussichtlich nicht starten können, aber abwarten.
jetzt ne allgemeine frage. 
bei den meisten veranstaltungen dieser art kann man sich laut deren homepage an dem selben tag vor ort noch anmelden, allerdings mit nachmeldegebühr. ist das tatsächlich so, oder wird die anmeldung aufgrund von vielen teilnehmern früher eingestellt? wie sind da so eure erfahrungen?
möchte nicht schon wieder kohle für ein event überweisen und kann im nachhinein nicht daran teilnehmen. im regelfall sollte ich aber 2-4 wochen vor einem event planen können.
echt ätzend.
wenn ich pech habe muss ich sogar meinen sommerurlaub absagen. den zahlt die bw dann aber, immerhin war der urlaub genehmigt 
und jetzt muss ich meinen puls mal wieder runter kriegen...aaaaaahhhhhhhh....


----------



## T-Brex (1. Februar 2011)

Mir ist keine Veranstaltung bekannt die "abgeschloßen" wurde...sollte also auch noch vor Ort jeweils möglich sein...


----------



## Jaymano75 (1. Februar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....?????.......neeeee.......*19*.....Du hast den Lukas vergessen....




Toschi....DU hast Dich auch verzählt 

Ich love smooooooooth


----------



## T-Brex (1. Februar 2011)

welche Zahl willst Du uns denn sagen ?


----------



## Jaymano75 (1. Februar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> welche Zahl willst Du uns denn sagen ?



Sehr geehrter Herr Tosch,

sie als Vorstandsvorsitzender müssen bitte nochmal nachzählen und melden! DANKE

Ihre Gemse


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Februar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Übrigens gibts in Ehausen für die größte Gruppe einen Karton Ersatzschläuche



hoffentlich sind die mit Flayschwurscht gefüllt


----------



## Jaymano75 (1. Februar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Bestimmt zwanzisch
> 
> Habe gezählt.
> Von 100 Teilnehmern stellen die Gemsen im Moment 20% des Starterfeldes.



Und beim Bikeday sind z.zt. 100% Gemsen (auf der Kurzstrecke)


----------



## carboni1 (1. Februar 2011)

Bei der 40 km Strecke auch, aber bis dahin vergeht noch sehr viel Zeit!


----------



## T-Brex (2. Februar 2011)

viel Spaß den Nightridern.........bei mir dauerts noch .........AuaAua


----------



## cklein (2. Februar 2011)

ich könnt schon wieder ko....
bis gerade gearbeitet, da brauch ich nicht mehr los...
dafür samstag mit der weibleichen verstärkung, die eigentlich letzten samstag schon mit wollte, aber krank geworden ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (2. Februar 2011)

wenn die waybliche Beglaytung vor hat öfter zu erschaynen, an die aktuelle Bestellung denken....


----------



## Jaymano75 (2. Februar 2011)




----------



## CF-Rafi (2. Februar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ich mich eben nochmal aufgerappelt zwar nicht im Dunkeln aber dafür hat mich die weisse Pest wieder schwer geärgert.



hi ,
bei mir im KO-WALD und Boppard ging es heute wunderbar.Gefrorene Boden,frisches Pulverschnee...kein unkontroliertes Rutschen,man konnte voll in die Pedalen tretten.Bin knappe 3 Std gefahren,so mag ich den Winter (ohne Spikes)
War noch gerade in Cafe Hahn zum Konzert,spitze,aber kein Headbangen.
War einfach ein wunderschöner Tag:schlafen, essen,radfahren,wieder essen ,dann  ein Bisschen Kultur  und arbeiten muss ich erst morgen nachmittags _C'est la vie_.


----------



## T-Brex (4. Februar 2011)

....des is a Woahnsinnnnn......



21
*http://www2.your-sports.com/details/list.php?eventid=6264&lang=de&page=7&contest=0&name=Teilnehmerlisten|Teilnehmerliste%20Internet%20BV&format=html
*  



und denkt auch hier dran.......Anmeldung schon möglich, gehört zur XChallenge.....

*14.08.11 Aulhausen Rheingau Marathon
11.09.11 Seba Med Bike Day

http://coderesearch.com/sts/services/info/
*


----------



## T-Brex (4. Februar 2011)

*22*


http://www2.your-sports.com/details...isten|Teilnehmerliste Internet BV&format=html


----------



## kalle st (4. Februar 2011)

Freu mich darauf bald mal eine Tour mit euch fahren zu können. Sobald ich mich ein wenig mehr in Kolenz eingelebt habe, bin ich mit dabei.
Am Sonntag wird erst einmal der Stadtwald von Koblenz erkundet, mal sehen wie es wird


----------



## carboni1 (4. Februar 2011)

Königsbachtrail und Fischerpfad sind TOLL!


----------



## kalle st (4. Februar 2011)

mal sehen ob wir die finden,vielen dank


----------



## carboni1 (4. Februar 2011)

Such Dir jemanden der die Strecken kennt sonst wirds schwierig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (5. Februar 2011)

ich besuche Euch heute mal mit maynem Rollator um ayn in Sayn...


----------



## T-Brex (5. Februar 2011)

....für Nachzügler und Hinterherfahrer...die Gemsen sind in Richtung Aubachtal unterwegs....via Zoo, Haus a P......Euch allen viel Spaß.....


----------



## carboni1 (5. Februar 2011)

Habe mich jetzt wieder bei Facebook angemeldet!


----------



## cklein (5. Februar 2011)

war ein schöner samstag nachmittag


----------



## cklein (5. Februar 2011)

Kann ich bei dem Leistungstest in zwei Wochen noch mitmachen?


----------



## Jaymano75 (5. Februar 2011)

Tourbild vom 15.01.2011 Nachtrag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (6. Februar 2011)

ich bin dann am 19.02. dabei 
ist es egal, ob ich mein mtb oder rr mitbringe??


----------



## CF-Rafi (6. Februar 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> ich bin dann am 19.02. dabei
> ist es egal, ob ich mein mtb oder rr mitbringe??




Es ist eigentlich egal.
Bringe einfach das , womit Du öfters unterwegs bist und die Laufräder kannst Du auch daheim lassen.


----------



## CF-Rafi (6. Februar 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hi Rafael, wann machst du mal wieder die Stadtwaldtour hoch nach Oppenhausen? Hat mir damals gut gefallen!
> 
> mb



kannst jederzeit vorbei kommen.
Ist halt meine Heimstrecke.

Bin heute "nur" gelaufen.
Hatte nach der gestrigen kraftzehrenden Matschschlacht kein Bock auf MTB und zum RR war's einfach zu windig

Gruss


----------



## ww-ck (6. Februar 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> ich bin dann am 19.02. dabei
> ist es egal, ob ich mein mtb oder rr mitbringe??


Hallo Christian, 
werde zum Leistungstest mein RR mitbringen.


----------



## ww-ck (6. Februar 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ich auch!


Super, dann sind unsere Bikes ja richtig leicht. Werden wir super Werte einfahren .


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Februar 2011)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Super, dann sind unsere Bikes ja richtig leicht. Werden wir super Werte einfahren .



vergesst mir bloß den Helm nicht!!!!
Überschuhe???


----------



## CF-Rafi (6. Februar 2011)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Super, dann sind unsere Bikes ja richtig leicht. Werden wir super Werte einfahren .



wenn es so ist , dann bringe ich auch mein RR.
Und immer daran denken: die Kette gut schmieren


----------



## ww-ck (6. Februar 2011)

Integralhelm, HANS und Protektoren liegen schon parat. Bin am überlegen ob ich mir die leichte Sattelklemme von Tune dran mache. Spart noch mal 20 g.


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Februar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Dann kann ich ja garnicht fahren hab kayn RR  fühle mich dann als Außensayter
> 
> So sieht der ayn oder andere am 19. aus der elektronische Zeichenapparat liegt schon berayt
> 
> ...



der fährt auf nem Rotwild,dann kannste ja mit dem Fully anreisen,Tom


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Februar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Da haste recht, nur das Beste kommt in den Automaten
> Habe es eben doch noch geschafft aufs Bike zu kommen.
> 68,5km knappe 3 Stunden.



soviel hatte ich schon vor dem Mittagessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (6. Februar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Dann kann ich ja garnicht fahren hab kayn RR  fühle mich dann als Außensayter
> 
> So sieht der ayn oder andere am 19. aus der elektronische Zeichenapparat liegt schon berayt
> 
> ...




der SÄndy hat sowas auch schon mal mit ner Maske gemacht...die sah aber anders aus....eher so.....


----------



## Focusine (6. Februar 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Danke ToSan!
> _____________________________
> 
> So, wieder unter den Lebenden.
> ...





Wo Du Recht hast, haste Recht, lieber Viktor!!!! Hab Dich gestern in Sayn gesehen, ich mit Auto.... Erschöpft vom Shoppen...


----------



## Jaymano75 (6. Februar 2011)

Heute endlich mal wieder in der Natur gebiked.
2 Stunden [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOP-GnHO3nA"]YouTube        - MTB Sonntagstour Rund um Bendorf[/nomedia]

Habe auf dem Rückweg Höhe Mülhofen auch noch ne Gemse in der Ferne radeln sehen (weisse Gemsen Kleidung) Who was it?


----------



## alutzo (6. Februar 2011)

Mir ist heut auch eine entgegen gekommen, Aubachtal, auch in weiß ... noch nie gesehen ... wollte noch anhalten ... er ist aber weiter gefahren ... wollte wohl anonym bleiben.


----------



## T-Brex (6. Februar 2011)

...vielleicht wars der Obaförsta aus Ohnesse....


----------



## alutzo (6. Februar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...vielleicht wars der Obaförsta aus Ohnesse....



Nein, den kenne ich doch!


----------



## T-Brex (6. Februar 2011)

...was hatte er denn für ein "Roß"....??


----------



## alutzo (6. Februar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...was hatte er denn für ein "Roß"....??



Keine Ahnung!


----------



## Jaymano75 (6. Februar 2011)

alutzo schrieb:


> Mir ist heut auch eine entgegen gekommen, Aubachtal, auch in weiß ... noch nie gesehen ... wollte noch anhalten ... er ist aber weiter gefahren ... wollte wohl anonym bleiben.



mich hat er auch gesehen und ist dann aber zügig in Mühlhofen abgebogen...kam aus Richtung Heimbach...wird also der selbe MrX gewesen sayn.


Hatte 3/4 Hose , weisses Gemsen Oberteil und Rucksack ich glaube orange...Bike konnte ich nicht sehen!

Misteryös

Zur Aufklärung ist eine Belohnung ausgesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (6. Februar 2011)

Ahh...dann wars bestimmt....nee doch nicht....


----------



## T-Brex (6. Februar 2011)

ich glaube ich habs....


das war der Kollege vom K-LEXX(ington Steel) von GROTHE, Heiko, ....hat kplt.Ausrüstung, ist 1x ne Tour mitgefahren....

der hier...:

http://www.grothe.it/


----------



## alutzo (6. Februar 2011)

Also ... bitte melden ... Selbstanzeige bleibt auch straffrei!


----------



## T-Brex (6. Februar 2011)

guckst Du bei 1525


----------



## Jaymano75 (6. Februar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ich glaube ich habs....
> 
> 
> das war der Kollege vom K-LEXX(ington Steel) von GROTHE, Heiko, ....hat kplt.Ausrüstung, ist 1x ne Tour mitgefahren....
> ...




könnte sayn... ich glaube ja


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Februar 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> könnte sayn... ich glaube ja



und wenn er es nicht gewesen ist,dann war es bestimmt jemand anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 56720 (6. Februar 2011)

Also ich wars nicht - hab gestern mein Geheimtraining absolviert damit ich bei den Gemsen wieder mithalten kann


----------



## Jaymano75 (6. Februar 2011)

fiddlehaed schrieb:


> also ich wars nicht - hab gestern mein geheimtraining absolviert damit ich bei den gemsen wieder mithalten kann




geil !  Wie immer !!


----------



## Deleted 56720 (6. Februar 2011)

Nö - nicht immer


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Februar 2011)

hayfiddelitti,
schön von dir zu lesen und zu sehen.
Ich denke dein 1.Auftritt bei den Gemsen in 2011 wird nicht mehr sehr lange auf sich warten lassen.Im Video sieht es jedenfalls so aus als würdest du wieder voll im SAft stehen und nur darauf brennen deine Stollenreifen in jedes Fleckchen Waldboden zu rammen.


----------



## Schicko (6. Februar 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> mich hat er auch gesehen und ist dann aber zügig in Mühlhofen abgebogen...kam aus Richtung Heimbach...wird also der selbe MrX gewesen sayn.
> 
> 
> Hatte 3/4 Hose , weisses Gemsen Oberteil und Rucksack ich glaube orange...Bike konnte ich nicht sehen!
> ...


 Die Beschreibung könnte zu mir passen,war heute auch im Aubachtal unterwegs,aber in roter Sommerjacke Ward ja recht fleißig heute


----------



## cklein (6. Februar 2011)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> werde zum Leistungstest mein RR mitbringen.



Hallo Christian,
werde zum Leistungstest mein RR mitbringen.


----------



## T-Brex (7. Februar 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> und wenn er es nicht gewesen ist,dann war es bestimmt jemand anders



...das ist kriminalistischer Faynsinn.........ein wahrer Inspektor Clouseau...


----------



## Judo-Uwe (7. Februar 2011)

Heute mußte ich zum erstenmal den Servicewagen mit dem Ersatzbike anfordern.1km hinter Rengsdorf fuhr ich mir in einer Abfahrt das Schaltwerk ab(Schaltauge gebrochen).Dank meiner Frau ging es nach 15 Min. weiter. Mal davon abgesehen ein perfekter Biketag
Im Aubachtal lief mir noch der Lutz entgegen, joggend!!!!!!
Bis Mittwoch


----------



## Schicko (8. Februar 2011)

Und Tosche Morgen wieder dabei?


----------



## Jaymano75 (8. Februar 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> "näää, wat has du für ne viese Charakter!"
> 
> _frei nach Paul Henkels (Feuerzangenbowle)_
> 
> ...



*Hier das original Zitat aus dem Film:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCeOthuguCw&feature=related"]YouTube        - Feuerzangenbowle-Fieser Charakter[/nomedia]


Ich sach nur Sayn oder Bendorf-Sayn, dass ist hier die Frage. "Frei nach Hamlet"*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (9. Februar 2011)

....bei mir wirds noch ne Weile dauern....

Aber der Alutzo und der Judo-Uwe werden da sayn...


----------



## Schicko (9. Februar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....bei mir wirds noch ne Weile dauern....
> 
> Aber der Alutzo und der Judo-Uwe werden da sayn...



Ist doch mal ne klare Aussage!Werd mal sehn ob ich es bis fünf schaffe,dann noch gute Besserung!


----------



## carboni1 (9. Februar 2011)

Ich bin heute um 17 Uhr nicht dabei!


----------



## T-Brex (9. Februar 2011)

Ich wünsche den Nightridern noch ein schönes Après-Bike beim Rabbi...oder sonstso....ich freue mich schon wenn ich endlich wieder mitfahren kann...


----------



## Schicko (9. Februar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Ich wünsche den Nightridern noch ein schönes Après-Bike beim Rabbi...oder sonstso....ich freue mich schon wenn ich endlich wieder mitfahren kann...



Jo,Klaus&Klaus warn später allein unterwegs und wadd war beim Rabbi      
los,da hocken doch drei gemsen und
sind Pizza am fressen,nur Geduld demnächst ham mir widda spass 
zusamme!!! Schicko


----------



## T-Brex (10. Februar 2011)

K&K  und   H&H&H ??


----------



## Schicko (10. Februar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> K&K und H&H&H ??


 Richtig geraten!


----------



## T-Brex (10. Februar 2011)

Schicko schrieb:


> Richtig geraten!


und *U* und *L* waren schon nach Hause ?


----------



## Schicko (10. Februar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> K&K und H&H&H ??


 richtig geraten!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alutzo (12. Februar 2011)

Hey, was geht ab heut um Ayn in Sayn?

Vielleicht kann ich doch, Chance steht 50/50. 

Wer fährt denn? Bitte mal hier Fahrscheine lösen!


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Februar 2011)

moinmoin,
bei diesen Waldbodenuntergrundvoraussetzungen bin ich noch auf Asphalt eingestellt.
Also Lutz,du musst noch etwas auf mich warten.damit du die Schuldgefühle mir gegenüber ablegen kannst.


----------



## T-Brex (12. Februar 2011)

ich bin leider noch nicht soweit.....aber ich habe für den *CFRAFI *noch was im Keller....wenn er dabbay wäre, könnte er es bei mir holen kommen...


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Februar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ich bin leider noch nicht soweit.....aber ich habe für den *CFRAFI *noch was im Keller....wenn er dabbay wäre, könnte er es bei mir holen kommen...



...meinst du echt der will deine dreckige Wäsche haben?


----------



## T-Brex (12. Februar 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ...meinst du echt der will deine dreckige Wäsche haben?



Jaaaaa und manch ayner zahlt sogar dafür.....


----------



## Judo-Uwe (12. Februar 2011)

alutzo schrieb:


> Hey, was geht ab heut um Ayn in Sayn?
> 
> Vielleicht kann ich doch, Chance steht 50/50.
> 
> Wer fährt denn? Bitte mal hier Fahrscheine lösen!


Ich fahre jetzt los bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (12. Februar 2011)

wollte auch ne kleine Runde drehen, eventuell bis auch gleich...


----------



## CF-Rafi (12. Februar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ich bin leider noch nicht soweit.....aber ich habe für den *CFRAFI *noch was im Keller....wenn er dabbay wäre, könnte er es bei mir holen kommen...



...habe die ganze Woche kein Sport gemacht,weil ich mir bei der letzten Laufeinheit die Sehne unterhalb der linken Waden, innenseite , überdehnt oder angerissen habe.Die nächsten 3 Tage war es ein Bisschen geschwollen und schmerzte eigentlich nur beim Trepperuntersteigen.
Heute bin ich schmerzfrei,werde aber mit dem Laufen 2-3 Tage Pause anlegen, oder morgen eine leichte RR-Runde


@ Tosche: bitte nicht Alle unsere Geheimnisse verraten,sonst müssen wir uns nochmal über den Preis unterhalten


----------



## Judo-Uwe (12. Februar 2011)

Schöne matschige Runde mit Jaymano gefahren auf der Rücktour die ersten Frühlingsboten gehört und gesehen, über mir die Kraniche und auf dem Feld stand zehn Meter neben mir ein Klapperstorch.
Wer Lust und Zeit hat kann morgen mit mir und Carlo eine Runde drehen.Es kommen SIGler und Seba-Med Biker.Abfahrt ist um 14.00Uhr in Mayen bei Carlo.Wir fahren die Trails im Mayener Stadtwald,Ettringer Traumpfad und die Poisonbike-Strecke in Kottenheim.Fahrtzeit etwa 3,5 Std. Bei Interesse bei mir melden.
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo Uwe,ich hätte schon Lust.
Allerdings habe ich meine Gummistiefel verliehen.Viel Spaß?!


----------



## Jaymano75 (12. Februar 2011)

Was passiert wenn der Entschleuniger und die schnellste Renngemse um ayn nach sayn kommen.... es findet eine schöne Tour statt 

Absolutes individual Training mit Judo Uwe - klasse ! Hat viel Spaß gemacht. 

Sayn-Schützenhausweg hoch-Grenzau-Alsbach-Nauort-Stromberg-Sayn alles durch den Wald. 









mehr Bilder gibt es hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/37487


----------



## T-Brex (12. Februar 2011)

...Ihr Glücklichen....ich freue mich schon wenn ich wieder mitfahren kann !!...dann werde ich bestimmt der Entschleuniger sayn........aber Hauptsache egal !!!!!......


----------



## Jaymano75 (12. Februar 2011)

so hier noch ein cooles Video vom Uwe......yeah!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErDtQyig6aU"]YouTube        - JudoUwe fÃ¤hrt durch den Baum // BREXBACHGEMSEN[/nomedia]


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Februar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ......dann werde ich bestimmt der Entschleuniger sayn........aber Hauptsache egal !!!!!......



....dann machste ja da weiter wo du aufgehört hast...


----------



## cklein (12. Februar 2011)

ich war heute nur eine runde mit dem citybike meines dad´s unterwegs...fühle mich irgendwie schlecht...die runde um ayn in sayn hat mir heute gefehlt..........


----------



## T-Brex (12. Februar 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ....dann machste ja da weiter wo du aufgehört hast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eifeljeti (12. Februar 2011)

Ich hab heute zum ersten mal für dieses Jahr meine Pänz im Kinderanhänger ausgeführt. Schöne lockere 44km in gut zwei Stunden.  Das Training scheint zu wirken. Mal sehn was der Leistungstest nächsten Samstag so hergibt.

Grüsse
Hein


----------



## T-Brex (12. Februar 2011)

eifeljeti schrieb:


> Ich hab heute zum ersten mal für dieses Jahr meine Pänz im Kinderanhänger ausgeführt. Schöne lockere 44km in gut zwei Stunden.  Das Training scheint zu wirken. Mal sehn was der Leistungstest nächsten Samstag so hergibt.
> 
> Grüsse
> Hein



Straße oder Gelände


----------



## eifeljeti (12. Februar 2011)

70%Straße und 30% Feldweg! Mit dem Gewicht ( +40kg) hinten kommst du auf weichem  Waldboden nicht vorwärts. Aussehen tut er allerdings wie nach einem Schlammbad


----------



## T-Brex (12. Februar 2011)

....und Obaförsta..


----------



## Judo-Uwe (12. Februar 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,ich hätte schon Lust.
> Allerdings habe ich meine Gummistiefel verliehen.Viel Spaß?!


Trau dich, es gibt viele kleine technische Herausforderungen ,die Trails sind relativ trocken mal sehen was dein Grundlagentraining morgen am Berg gebracht hat


----------



## Judo-Uwe (12. Februar 2011)

eifeljeti schrieb:


> Ich hab heute zum ersten mal für dieses Jahr meine Pänz im Kinderanhänger ausgeführt. Schöne lockere 44km in gut zwei Stunden.  Das Training scheint zu wirken. Mal sehn was der Leistungstest nächsten Samstag so hergibt.
> 
> Grüsse
> Hein


Hi Hein,
du muß noch ne Schippe drauflegen für den Marathon in Emmelshausen sonst kommt der Besenwagen


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Februar 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Trau dich, es gibt viele kleine technische Herausforderungen ,die Trails sind relativ trocken mal sehen was dein Grundlagentraining morgen am Berg gebracht hat



och nöö Uwe lass mal,es ist doch erst Februar.Ich habe dieses Jahr noch keinen Berg gesehen und da muß ich doch auch morgen nicht mit anfangen.


----------



## eifeljeti (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo Uwe!

Den Besenwagen werd ich schon schaffen!
Bis dahin kommt ja auch noch der ein oder andere Trainingskilometer ( mit und ohne Hänger) dazu!


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Februar 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> also ich will morgen vormittag mal mit dem RR zur Loreley,  Danka gucken!
> ca. ab 1200 ab Valla Railwaystation  Jemand dabbay?
> 
> 
> ...



Hay müsli,
ich hab dich heut im TV gesehen wie du die Stahltrosse um deine Sattelstütze gelegt hast und den Danka wieder auffe Beine gestellt hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (13. Februar 2011)

So bin jetzt zurück von einer schönen Tour! Wir waren zu viert mit 42 Km und 1400 Hm es gab viele Trails und ein hohes Tempo, 4 Stunden fast im Renntrimm war für mich schon Grenzwertig!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (13. Februar 2011)

Heute Highlight-Tour für 2011 gefahren: 2 Gemsen (Judo-Uwe und Carboni) 2 SIGler (Carlo und Marc Schneider).41 km und 1400Hm mit vielen technischen Herausforderungen. Dirk ist doch ein echter Mountainbiker und hat die Aufnahmeprüfung bestanden.Das war heute die erste Tour wo Carboni am wenigsten erzählte lag vielleicht an den Hm es ging nur bergauf und bergrunter 80% Singletrailanteil und kein Match! Ein Platten und ein Sturz (Carboni) dafür das ich mit Carlo schon über 20 Jahre fahre war es wenig.Zum Schluß gab es Schampus und auf die Waage Carboni mit Bikeklamotten sensationell 65kg!!!!!!!
Carlo 82.7kg ich 79,7 und Marc 83,7. Wenn jetzt Carboni das Rauchen einstellen würde und mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fährt würde er noch zu einem echten Racer werden. Er ist jederzeit in Mayen willkommen!!!!!
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Februar 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Heute Highlight-Tour für 2011 gefahren: 2 Gemsen (Judo-Uwe und Carboni) 2 SIGler (Carlo und Marc Schneider).41 km und 1400Hm mit vielen technischen Herausforderungen. Dirk ist doch ein echter Mountainbiker und hat die Aufnahmeprüfung bestanden.Das war heute die erste Tour wo Carboni am wenigsten erzählte lag vielleicht an den Hm es ging nur bergauf und bergrunter 80% Singletrailanteil und kein Match! Ein Platten und ein Sturz (Carboni) dafür das ich mit Carlo schon über 20 Jahre fahre war es wenig.Zum Schluß gab es Schampus und auf die Waage Carboni mit Bikeklamotten sensationell 65kg!!!!!!!
> Carlo 82.7kg ich 79,7 und Marc 83,7. Wenn jetzt Carboni das Rauchen einstellen würde und mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fährt würde er noch zu einem echten Racer werden. Er ist jederzeit in Mayen willkommen!!!!!
> Bis bald im Wald



da könnt ihr ja froh sayn dass ich nicht dabbaay war.Ich hätte euch 4 naß gemacht.
Natürlich auffe Waage.


----------



## carboni1 (13. Februar 2011)

Jetzt muss ich mich erst einmal erholen bis Sonntag

Vielleicht bin ich am Mittwoch doch noch dabei!


----------



## T-Brex (13. Februar 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Das war heute die erste Tour wo *Carboni am wenigsten erzählte*, dafür das ich mit Carlo schon über 20 Jahre fahre *war es wenig.*


....Respekt !!!....


----------



## T-Brex (14. Februar 2011)

...Waaaaahnsinn.....das man das sogar noch in Bärlin spüren konnte

...ob die Köppelhütte noch steht ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (14. Februar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hat das mächtig gerumst,fast wie mein Subwoofer bei nem richtig guten Äctionfylm
> Sepp war live vor Ort



Hi,
hab davon gar nix mitbekommen.Um dieser Uhrzeit war ich mit dem RR an der Mosel unterwegs.Nicht mal ein kleiner Tsunami


----------



## Andreas S. (14. Februar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...Waaaaahnsinn.....das man das sogar noch in Bärlin spüren konnte
> 
> ...ob die Köppelhütte noch steht ??



und ich wollte die Erschütterung schon auf das Umfallen von tosches Simplon  schieben


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Februar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Spruch des Tages



..hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen das mich da wer fotografiert hat

ausgerechnet da hänge ich fest,am Steeeeeeeg


----------



## T-Brex (16. Februar 2011)

...dies winzige Hinderniss sollte Dich nicht am hochklettern hindern...

...trägst Du beim baden eigentlich immer dieses "Zweithaar" ? ich habe Dich schon oft mit "Oben Ohne" gesehen......mit Kranz um die Platte....oder hast Du ein funktioinierendes Haarwuchsmittel entdeckt ?

...armer Kerl....bist wirklich gestraft....aber zumindest dein Bauch Beine Po Training scheint sich auszuzahlen....die Wampe ist ja scheinbar jetzt weg...!!


----------



## cklein (16. Februar 2011)

Wer ist denn um 17:00Uhr in Sayn? Wetter ist ja Top!


----------



## T-Brex (16. Februar 2011)

....bei mir gehts noch nicht....


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Februar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....bei mir gehts noch nicht....



bei mir geht`s, bin aber zu spät dran


----------



## Judo-Uwe (16. Februar 2011)

War heute in Adenau auf der Poisonbike-Strecke zum Einfahren. Sieht nach einer Schlammschlacht aus die Trails liegen auf der Nordseite und werden wohl bis Sonntag nicht abtrocknen.Selten in so kurzer Zeit eine Fangopackung abbekommen.Der erste Tail mit hohem Sturzfaktor und die breiten Abfahrten sind durch die tiefen Schlammspurrillen auch nicht ohne.
@Carboni erste Wahl werden wohl vorne und hinten Nobby-Nic sein


----------



## carboni1 (16. Februar 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> War heute in Adenau auf der Poisonbike-Strecke zum Einfahren. Sieht nach einer Schlammschlacht aus die Trails liegen auf der Nordseite und werden wohl bis Sonntag nicht abtrocknen.Selten in so kurzer Zeit eine Fangopackung abbekommen.Der erste Tail mit hohem Sturzfaktor und die breiten Abfahrten sind durch die tiefen Schlammspurrillen auch nicht ohne.
> @Carboni erste Wahl werden wohl vorne und hinten Nobby-Nic sein


 
Ich werde vermutlich nicht am Start sein!


----------



## T-Brex (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo Gemsen !!

Es gibt Infos vom Hangschieber wegen Pfingsten. Checkt mal Eure emails !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (17. Februar 2011)

*Wie  ärgerlich ist das denn...bin auf Malle zum Rennrad fahren und bei mir  vor der Haustür findet der 24h Marathon vom Herthasee statt...
cklein*


----------



## cklein (18. Februar 2011)

Weil ich hier mal weg muss und mir die Wettergarantie auf Malle besser gefällt  
Außerdem kann man sich auch noch  an den Strand legen wenn man mal nicht fahren will...


----------



## Jaymano75 (18. Februar 2011)

Da es ja auch Gäste/Besucher geben muss, werden wir wieder mit der Family Sa oder So Euch anfeuern kommen. Ich selbst werde nicht starten, da ich das Wochenende vor "Bike around the clock" bereits bei Rock am Ring bin und dort mein Rock around the clock / 72Stunden und mehr erleben werde....


----------



## CF-Rafi (19. Februar 2011)

Alle Laktat-Junkies wieder daheim.
Bin schon auf die Auswertung gespannt.

@Hangi: kannst Du ein paar Bilder hochladen,falls Du nicht zu sehr erschöpft bist


----------



## ww-ck (19. Februar 2011)

.... und sie gaben alles. Kampf bis kurz vorm umfallen. Schöne Bilder. klasse.
Danke noch mal an Tom und Sepp für die Organisation und Durchführung. Danke an Uwe für die Halle und die Kettenstrebenschützer.


----------



## CF-Rafi (19. Februar 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder!



so ist es
Vor allem : vorher nachher Vergleich


----------



## T-Brex (19. Februar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hier sind die Fotos
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/BrexbachGemsen/107028666022618?v=photos&ref=ts#!/album.php?aid=29635&id=107028666022618




Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich hab ne Photo-Love-Story draus gemacht....


----------



## gigabike_de (19. Februar 2011)

Glaube, die Tour morgen zum Poisonbikecup in Adenau fällt flach.
Hier ziehts zu und fühlt sich schon nass und kalt an [/QUOTE]

Hey Hangi, du Lusche 

klar fahren wir Morgen nach Adenau! Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr in Mayen am Stadion 

Gruß DarkHorse


----------



## T-Brex (19. Februar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Selbst Sepp konnte da nicht mithalten aber mit Maske ists halt schwerer



...und schöner....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (19. Februar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...und schöner....



..hast du den dogg gespielt?


----------



## cklein (19. Februar 2011)

Wird Morgen trotzdem gefahren?


----------



## Dicker Bambini (19. Februar 2011)

@Tosche/Hangi

Mail kriegt ???


----------



## CF-Rafi (19. Februar 2011)

ich bin morgen in Nickenich nicht dabei.
Werde aber  je nach Wetterlage eine flache RR-Etappe (ca.100 km) an der Mosel fahren.


----------



## Andreas S. (19. Februar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ja, irgendwie machen wir was.
> Richtung noch offen wird vor Ort entschieden.
> Truppe halb mit MTB und RR unterwegs.
> 10Uhr bei mir in Nickenich.
> ...



aber auf Straße und 100km kriegen wir auch hin.
Dann sollten wir gegen 1400 zurück sayn.
Prima,da kann ich mir für den NAchmittag noch etwas vornehmen.


----------



## cklein (19. Februar 2011)

Ich möchte gerne RR fahren...wo und wann ist mir egal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (19. Februar 2011)

Ok, 100km Straße hört sich gut an. Bin dann um 10 da...


----------



## T-Brex (19. Februar 2011)

*Pfingsten*:  Das Funteam der Gemsen ist gemeldet !! Es fehlen noch 2 Gemsen für den totalen Fun..... .....bitte melden.

T-Brex
K-Lexx
Schicko
Bambini

warten auf Euch !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cklein (20. Februar 2011)

auch wenn es frisch wird...bis gleich


----------



## T-Brex (20. Februar 2011)

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und dem Judo-Uwe viel Glück und Erfolg bei saynem Rennen....feuert ihn mal schön an !


----------



## T-Brex (20. Februar 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ich auch
> und dass lässt den Schmerz wg dem Doyo leichter vergessen....



...frei nach den Thomson Twins....


*Doctor Doctor......(der mit dem Gummihandschuh)....*


----------



## T-Brex (20. Februar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *Pfingsten*:  Das Funteam der Gemsen ist gemeldet !! Es fehlen noch 2 Gemsen für den totalen Fun..... .....bitte melden.
> 
> T-Brex
> K-Lexx
> ...




*Zur Erinnerung !!!* Wir freuen uns noch auf 2 FunGemsen 

*Ghostrider* !!!!....die Extra-Einladung ist für Dich !!!!

und *xmichelx* oder* pogofreak* oder* pitu *oder *sunny77* oder oder oder bitte meldet Euch mal !!


----------



## Andreas S. (20. Februar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> 
> Die Jungs hätten nicht gedacht das ein MTB sooo schnell ist.



..allerdings.
Hätt ich auch nicht gedacht das Sepp die Karre so schnell den Berg hochprügeln kann. Dann noch zum Schluß parallel zur Autobahn,mächtig Gegenwind,mannohmann Sepp,das war schon beeindruckend.
Was Frust doch für Kräfte freimachen kann?


----------



## Andreas S. (20. Februar 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Jetzt fang du auch noch an!
> 
> Erklär mir mal den Unterschied zwischen einem 11er RR Ritzel und einem 11er MTB Ritzel?
> 
> Das ist Füsik 8 Klasse!



..hat das RR Ritzel nicht nur 10 Zacken?
BoahÄi,da hat mich der Sepp abba angeschwindelt


----------



## Andreas S. (20. Februar 2011)

So, der Sonntag ist Geschichte.
Was geht denn am kommenden WE?

Samstag um ayn in Sayn sayn? 

Ich würde auch am Mittwoch um 1700 dabbay sayn,aber das schaffe ich absolut nicht.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leuts,
mein realer Leistungstest lief heute nicht so gut.
Nachdem ich in den ersten zwei Runden zweimal auf Platz zwei fahren konnte kam in der dritten ein kleiner Einbruch was mich zwei Plätze kostete.In der vierten Runde noch ein Sturz während ich den schiefen Lenker richtete fuhren zwei Biker an mir vorbei dann sprang noch vorne zweimal die Kette ab was am schiefen Umwerfer lag.Die Aufholjagd kostete soviel Körner das es heute nur der siebte Platz wurde.Trotzdem hat die Strecke mehr Spaß gemacht wie in Ochtendung Schlammschlacht total. Vielleicht war es heute mein Steichergebniss.Es kommen noch drei Rennen
Eric Hünlein startete heute bei Sen1 und wurde erster.Bonnekessel ist auch kein Gegner mehr für ihn er war in der Gesamtzeit vier Minuten langsamer wie Eric


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (20. Februar 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Hallo Leuts,
> mein realer Leistungstest lief heute nicht so gut.
> Nachdem ich in den ersten zwei Runden zweimal auf Platz zwei fahren konnte kam in der dritten ein kleiner Einbruch was mich zwei Plätze kostete.In der vierten Runde noch ein Sturz während ich den schiefen Lenker richtete fuhren zwei Biker an mir vorbei dann sprang noch vorne zweimal die Kette ab was am schiefen Umwerfer lag.Die Aufholjagd kostete soviel Körner das es heute nur der siebte Platz wurde.Trotzdem hat die Strecke mehr Spaß gemacht wie in Ochtendung Schlammschlacht total. Vielleicht war es heute mein Steichergebniss.Es kommen noch drei Rennen
> Eric Hünlein startete heute bei Sen1 und wurde erster.Bonnekessel ist auch kein Gegner mehr für ihn er war in der Gesamtzeit vier Minuten langsamer wie Eric



Respekt  ....Hauptsache dä Gabbonrahme is nädd gabudd....


und 

Huch   Obaförsta


----------



## cklein (20. Februar 2011)

War eine feine Sache heute, Sattelstützentuning inklusive. Freu mich schon auf die nächste schnelle Runde.
Hab mir noch 4 Stunden Sauna in Koblenz gegönnt und gleich gibts dann die Couch.

P.S. unglaublich was der Sepp Leistung abrufen kann 
Uwe, Glückwunsch zu dem hart erkämpften 7. Platz


----------



## Judo-Uwe (20. Februar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Respekt ....Hauptsache dä Gabbonrahme is nädd gabudd....
> 
> 
> und
> ...


Das war auch meine Sorge,beim Lenkereinschlag das Oberrohr zu verbeulen Schaltgriff liegt aber höher wie das Oberrohr


----------



## gigabike_de (20. Februar 2011)

Wir waren ganze 10 Minuten in Adenau. Auf dem Hinweg ab Siebenbach war schon ein wenig Schnee in der Luft. An der Hohen Acht dann schon dünne Schneedecke. Bei der Abfahrt nach Adenau, sind wir dan ganz schön ausgekühlt. Daher nur kurzer Stopp und dann direkt wieder zurück.
Bergauf, wurde es dann wieder schön warm. 
Bei  Jammelshofen dann kleiner Graupelschauer mit Gegenwind.
Bei Schloß Bürresheim, habe ich dann festgestellt, das der Umwerfer eingefrohren war. Durfte dann auf dem großen Kettenblatt, nach St. Johan rauf fahren. Auch sehr schön 
Na ja, für Mitte Februar, ist ein 75 Km Türchen, auch schon ganz ordentlich.

Demnächst mal wieder um "eyen in Sayn".
Gute Besserung dem "T-Brex"!

Gruß Jörg / DarkHorse


----------



## Judo-Uwe (21. Februar 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> @ uwe
> Gut gemacht.
> 
> aber eins:
> ...


Hast natürlich recht mit dem Lenkereinschlag, bin auch noch froh das das Dojo nicht abgebrannt ist, hat uns viel Schweiß gekostet.Heute gibts Straftraining
Dir auch eine gute Woche in Berlin


----------



## Judo-Uwe (21. Februar 2011)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> @Uwe Kopf hoch das wird schon wieder. Du warst doch dran. Das ist ein gutes Zeichen. Schön die Form jetzt konservieren und dann geht alles.


Hi Sepp,
war gestern die falsche Taktik habe mich in der ersten Runde schwarz gefahren und bin an Günter Reitz zweimal vorbei gefahren der in der ersten Runde sogar vorne lag.Er fährt ein 29er mit Carbonstarrgabel hatte aber mit Race-King von Conti die falsche Bereifung so das ich in den Matsch Abfahrten ranfahren und auch zweimal überholen konnte.Mountain-King in 29er Größe war noch lieferbar lautete seine Antwort ,den Rest kennst du ja.
Hoffe wir sehen uns bald mal im Training


----------



## Judo-Uwe (21. Februar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Sorry das es bei uns nicht geklappt hat um gemeinsam zu fahren.
> Aber so wie du schreibst muß ich sagen hatten wir mehr Glück mit dem Wetterchen hier unten.
> 
> ...


Schöne Bilder, auch die für viele  technisch anspruchsvollste Stelle ist dabei.Ich fand aber die breiten matschigen Abfahrten mit den Spurrillen gefährlicher die mir auch zum Verhängniss wurden.


----------



## T-Brex (21. Februar 2011)

Beim Schinderhannes sind wir schon mit *23* Startern vertreten !

http://www2.your-sports.com/details/list.php?eventid=6264&lang=de&page=7&contest=0&name=Teilnehmerlisten|Teilnehmerliste%20Internet%20BV&format=html

SebaMed Bikeday  *  6*

http://coderesearch.com/sts/services/info/

und Rheingau Marathon Aulhausen * 4*

http://coderesearch.com/sts/services/info/


----------



## cklein (21. Februar 2011)

Servus,

was fangt ihr jetzt eigentlich mit euren Testergebnissen vom Wochenende an??
Ich weiß jetzt in welchem Pulsbereich GA1 usw liegt, aber weiter?? 
Was fangt ihr genau damit an??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (21. Februar 2011)

Möchte hier jemand teilnehmen?
http://www.20hradmarathon-fell.de/c_home_main.php
Ich möchte dort gerne im 4er Team starten. 
Einfach 20h Spaß haben 
Bis zum 31.03. ist die Anmeldung recht günstig


----------



## Mtbdriver12 (22. Februar 2011)

Servus Leute,

war mit nem Kumpel am Sonntag Mittag im Brexbachtal, erste ordentliche Tour für das Jahr, bei angenehmen 0 Grad im Shirt war es einfach der Hammer, wollen nächsten Sonntag auf jedenfall wieder fahren 
Versuchen jeden Trail der sich findet mitzunehmen, nur ich brauch für mein HT dringend neue Bremsbeläge und Bremsfsüssigkeit sowei neue Reifen, dann steht der Saison nichts mehr im weg 

Sieht man unter Umständen jemanden von euch am Wochenende?
Wir beide kommen aus Raubach/Rossbach...


----------



## carboni1 (22. Februar 2011)

Ja eventuell am Sonntag!


----------



## eifeljeti (23. Februar 2011)

@Sepp

Auch von mir zum 50 die besten Wünsche


Hein


----------



## Judo-Uwe (23. Februar 2011)

Goude Sepp,
alles Gute zum Geburtstag und denk dran, Kette rechts!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (23. Februar 2011)

Zwischenstand beim Poisonbike-Cup:
Noch halte ich den dritten Gesamtplatz im Cup mit acht Punkten.
Niemcyk,Kaus und Tischler liegen punktgleich mit zehn Punkten auf Rang vier.Wird noch spannend werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (23. Februar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> Glückwunsch Sepp zum 50.  alles Gute.



*Häppy Börsday Sepp !!!

Hast Dich gut gehalten, siehst echt noch nicht aus wie 50 !
Ich hätte Dir höchstens 49 gegeben...aber was solls....tu schön fayern tun....
*


----------



## T-Brex (23. Februar 2011)

Mtbdriver12 schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> war mit nem Kumpel am Sonntag Mittag im Brexbachtal, erste ordentliche Tour für das Jahr, bei angenehmen 0 Grad im Shirt war es einfach der Hammer, wollen nächsten Sonntag auf jedenfall wieder fahren
> Versuchen jeden Trail der sich findet mitzunehmen, nur ich brauch für mein HT dringend neue Bremsbeläge und Bremsfsüssigkeit sowei neue Reifen, dann steht der Saison nichts mehr im weg
> ...



*Hallo,
wenn ihr mehr als nur vereinzelte Leute treffen wollt, dann besser Samstags um ayn (1300 h) in Sayn am Schloß sayn...dort treffen sich in der Regel 5-10 MTBler für Touren von ca. 4 h, 50 km und 1000 hm.*


----------



## T-Brex (23. Februar 2011)

....noch einer.....to youto Ghostrider 

dem Sepp und Dir gehört ein Tayl des Wanderpokals....laßt Euch überraschen ....schnell kann es geschehn.....frei nach Rudi Karell..

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 44. Wiegenfest oller Ghostrider*..(auch Du hast Dich gut gehalten und gehst für 39 + XXL durch.....................es ist noch ein Platz im Funteam des 24h Rennens an Pfingsten für Dich frei, bitte mal melden !!


----------



## cklein (23. Februar 2011)

Den Gemsen wünsche ich alles Gut


----------



## ww-ck (23. Februar 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag an die Beiden.


----------



## Jaymano75 (23. Februar 2011)

Happy birthday - auch Ihr bekommt einen Kuchen !


----------



## CF-Rafi (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo Sepp,hallo Andre

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Euch beiden


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Februar 2011)

Viele Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag an die beiden


----------



## Dicker Bambini (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo Ihr Geburtstagskinder... 
auch wenn ich etwas hinten dran bin, totzdem einen herzlichen 

 Glückwunsch !!!


----------



## Dicker Bambini (24. Februar 2011)

Mtbdriver12 schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> war mit nem Kumpel am Sonntag Mittag im Brexbachtal, erste ordentliche Tour für das Jahr, bei angenehmen 0 Grad im Shirt war es einfach der Hammer, wollen nächsten Sonntag auf jedenfall wieder fahren
> Versuchen jeden Trail der sich findet mitzunehmen, nur ich brauch für mein HT dringend neue Bremsbeläge und Bremsfsüssigkeit sowei neue Reifen, dann steht der Saison nichts mehr im weg
> ...


 
Ihr müsst euch hier dann mal melden. Des öffteren fahren auch Gemsen hier oben in den Gefilden durch die Wälder... Dann auch schon mal Sonntag's in der Morgensonne...

Aber um ayn in sayn is et schüün...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (25. Februar 2011)

....sooooviele Bikes hat der Jaymano doch gar nicht....noch nicht...


----------



## Jaymano75 (25. Februar 2011)

Wunderbar ! Meine voll automatische Drehgarage ist auch fertig geworden. Wie sollen wir die Übergabe machen? Soll/Kann ich nächste Woche abholen kommen ?


----------



## T-Brex (25. Februar 2011)

...dann kannste ein Carepaket für mich mitbringen....legga Grillsteaks !!!...


----------



## Jaymano75 (25. Februar 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...dann kannste ein Carepaket für mich mitbringen....legga Grillsteaks !!!...



Die esse ich Dir vorher weg ....mmmmmhhhhh


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Februar 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich  morgen layda vahindat!
> 
> ...



hay müsli,
Lust hätt ich,aber 
1. ist am sonntag regen gemeldet und 
2. muß ich um 1800 geschniegelt und gestriegelt auf der Tribühne der Sporthalle Oberwerth hocken.
Also wird das wahrscheinlich nix mit auswärts radeln.
Morgen wirds auch nur ein Heimspiel werden da ich meine Firmen-Lkw zwischen 1300 und 1500 aus der Werkstatt holen muß.
Evtl. reichts dann noch für nach Neustadt und zurück mit dem Bike.


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Februar 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Regen? Wo? Vielleicht bei euch in den Outbacks!
> 
> Dennoch, schönes WE
> 
> ...



dann kennst dich ja aus.
Meinste,ich kann das weiße mit den DM Streifen an den Ärmel anziehen?


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Februar 2011)

ach müsli,du hast ja gar keine Ahnung und davon ne ganze Menge.
Ich habe doch jeden 2. Zacken weggefeáylt und dazu noch jedes 2. Kettenglied entfernt
dann könnte ich doch das WM Trikot anziehen,das hat immerhin 5 Ringe am Bauch


----------



## cklein (26. Februar 2011)

ich fliege dann mal in den Süden und radel bei angenehmeren Temperaturen, hoffentlich


----------



## ww-ck (26. Februar 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> ich fliege dann mal in den Süden und radel bei angenehmeren Temperaturen, hoffentlich


Hallo Christian, viel Spaß und lass Malle stehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (26. Februar 2011)

Info für Nachzügler:

Die Gemsen sind über Zoo und Haus am P., Aubachtal, Richtung Wiedtal  unterwegs.....


----------



## Jaymano75 (26. Februar 2011)

@my Team2  ---- habt ihr vergessen beim WP einzutragen oder sind Eure Räder kaputt??  Auf geht's !!! MOTIVATION !!!


----------



## T-Brex (26. Februar 2011)

Geiles Teil...der *Schaltwerker *kann den besorgen...


----------



## Judo-Uwe (26. Februar 2011)

Zwei Gemsen on Tour,
Lutz als Guide hat alles gegeben 60 km 1400 Hm inclusive zwei Stürze der dritte Sturz aus dem Stand wegen Oberschenkelkrämpfen.Dank Lutz war ich diese Woche zweimal auf dem Malberg zur Belohnung gabs auch ein Kaffee.Unterhalb vom Malberg fuhr ein Meridateamfahrer an uns vorbei zum Glück schoben wir gerade unsere Müsliriegel in uns rein der hätte uns "Alte" am Berg als U23 Fahrer schön nass gemacht, hat uns aber zum Bike-Day am 27.03.11 auf der Erpeler-Ley eingeladen.Innerhalb von zwei Wochen meine beiden Trainingsrahmen zu Schrott gefahren.Der erste vor zwei Wochen nach Carlos Tour, Oberrohr an der Sattelstützenstrebe gebrochen.Heute nach der Klasse Tour von Lutz ist der zweite Rahmen an der Sitzstrebe gerissen .Beide Räder haben allerdings viele Kilometer und Höhenmeter geschluckt


----------



## T-Brex (26. Februar 2011)

...wäre der Simplon Dilly was für Dich ??...


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Februar 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Regen? Wo? Vielleicht bei euch in den Outbacks!
> 
> Dennoch, schönes WE
> 
> .




...genau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (27. Februar 2011)

Warum fliege ich eigentlich nach Malle? 9'C, Regen und Wind :-(
Nach 3 Stunden habe ich bemerkt, dass die neuen wasserdichten Überschuhe wasserdicht sind...von innen ;-) 
Kann nur besser werden...


----------



## T-Brex (27. Februar 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> Warum fliege ich eigentlich nach Malle? 9'C, Regen und Wind :-(
> Nach 3 Stunden habe ich bemerkt, dass die neuen wasserdichten Überschuhe wasserdicht sind...von innen ;-)
> Kann nur besser werden...



...das hamma hier auch.........und Pfingsten schon wieder Malle ??..haste en Abbo ???


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Februar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Regen, wo ?
> Hier trocken!
> Gerade eingeflogen



hier hats den ganzen Tag gepisst.
Das ist unfair.Bin heute keinen Meter geradelt


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Februar 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Eine Runde Mitlayd
> Übrigens dein Haus im Boden in Odung hat Mängel!
> 1. Ihr habe nicht genug Gefälle eingbaut, da steht das Wasser drauf.
> 2. Ihr hab ein Loch in der Decke übriggelassen und dann auch noch in solch einem Winkel in den keine Haustür passt.



kannst mal sehen das du vom Bau null Plan hast
1. ist das ein Hanggrundstück und da regnet es immer mit Gefälle nach unten(ansonsten wäre es Steigungsgrundstück) und der Regen prallt in einem Winkel von 135° C nach Osten ab.
2. da kommt ein Garagentor rayn
3. verschwindet alles im Boden


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Februar 2011)

doch,
mein Wrack besteht aus Jeans und Poloshirt.
Mache mich auch glaych vom Akka
Hab kein Nintendo aber einen Fußnägel Knipsa,mal schau ob ich bis auf die Bühne schaffe


----------



## T-Brex (27. Februar 2011)

ja Hangi, Du bist mein "Hannibal"....


----------



## T-Brex (27. Februar 2011)

Böser AuaAua Fuß


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Februar 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Aber was willste den damit? Kommst ja noch nicht mal runter zu den Fußnägeln...  Ist wohl wieder der Bauch dazwischen....



[email protected]
ein Ohrenschmauss war das,kann ich nur empfehlen.

der Bauch war nicht im Weg,das war lustisch

achja,
Sändy hat kayne Schweiznähte sondern Lochplatte und 7 Spax 

Karneval? äh ich arbeiten?


----------



## T-Brex (28. Februar 2011)

*24
*http://www2.your-sports.com/details/list.php?eventid=6264&lang=de&page=7&contest=0&name=Teilnehmerlisten|Teilnehmerliste%20Internet%20BV&format=html*
*


----------



## T-Brex (28. Februar 2011)

Huch..und schon wieder...Obaförsta...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (1. März 2011)

heute das schöne Wetter für ne schnelle Feierabendrunde genutzt. 
Foto-Ratespiel für Gemsen....Wo ist das ?


----------



## T-Brex (1. März 2011)

...schwierig....Sayntal rechts der B413 Richtung Sayn...


----------



## Jaymano75 (1. März 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...schwierig....Sayntal rechts der B413 Richtung Sayn...



jau, von der Johannabrück Richtung Sayner Schwimmbad. Eigentlich schön zu fahren, layder fährt man bzw. ich viel zu selten daher.

Was geht am Samstag? Karnevalsrunde?


----------



## T-Brex (1. März 2011)

...na da kenne ich den Wald doch noch....hinten links die Häuser sind ehemals "Eckenbach-Gaststätte"..


----------



## Jaymano75 (1. März 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...na da kenne ich den Wald doch noch....hinten links die Häuser sind ehemals "Eckenbach-Gaststätte"..



Wenn Du den Wald nicht kennst, wer dann!!!!

Ich brauche mehr Details  DIe Gast-Stätte kenn ich nicht ?!


----------



## T-Brex (1. März 2011)

...das war vor Deiner Zeit...der Straßenverlauf der B413 war früher anders, die alte Straße ging um die Häuser herum, der Eingang der Kneipe war direkt an der Straße hinter der Kurve...da wurde früher manchem Trunkenbold anders, wenn er aus der Kneipe stolperte und der Fernverkehr ihm quasi über die Füße rollte....heute ist die alte Straße ein "toter Arm" der (aus dieser Perspektive) links neben der neuen Strecke liegt....verdammt lang her...


----------



## Jaymano75 (1. März 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ......verdammt lang her...


  Wie gesagt, es ist sehr schön dieser Streckenabschnitt...
ich kam oben vom Zoo den Zickzack Trail runter...













Schön wenn man dazu dann noch Historische Infos erhält, dass macht es doch aus. Hoffe dass Dein Fuss schnell wieder heil wird....


----------



## T-Brex (1. März 2011)

....neenee...da sind wir im Herbst noch hergefahren....ich meinte verdammt lang her mit dem "Eckenbach" !!


----------



## T-Brex (1. März 2011)

...bestellst Du ??....dann häng ich mich dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (1. März 2011)

Gehaymwaffen


----------



## Jaymano75 (1. März 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hay Bremsergemaynde
> 
> Falls noch BremsbelÃ¤ge benÃ¶tigt werden mein spezieller AnkerhÃ¤ndler hat KoolStop BelÃ¤ge fÃ¼r die R1 fÃ¼r nur 12,95â¬ neu gelistet.
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=2113
> ...




kosten bei HS 12,99, und weniger Versandkosten....ggf. sogar Versank.-Frei

sollte ich welche brauchen frage ich in die Runde....aktuell brauche ich noch keine!!


----------



## cklein (2. März 2011)

Wer von euch hat Lust mir beim Aufbau eines neuen Rades zu helfen? Ich weiß, dass einige gute Schrauber sind und das auch bestens können.
Wurde mich dann auch kenntlich zeigen ;-) 
Brauche ein neuen Rahmen und Gabel für mein RR und will die vorhandenen Teile umbauen...
Beste Grüße


----------



## alutzo (2. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

was geht heut in Sachen Feierabendrunde ... 17:00 Uhr Schloss Sayn in Sayn.
Werd wahrscheinlich da sayn.

Grüße


----------



## Andreas S. (2. März 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> und ich am Samstag auch wieder! Foi mich drauf!
> 
> euer Fatty



ich och


----------



## Judo-Uwe (3. März 2011)

Wer hat Lust und Zeit morgen mit mir die Königsetappe zu fahren? Nach drei Tagen biken und Traumpfad wandern(heute) geht es morgen von Neuwied über Rheinsteig zum Westerwaldsteig hoch zum Malberg zurück über Wiedweg 70 km und 1800 Hm Start um 12.00 Uhr bei Interesse bitte bei mir melden.Es ist Traumwetter angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (3. März 2011)

Hallo Gemsen ...Ich hab vor am Montag eine Runde durchs Nettetal zu drehen wenns Wetter so schön bleibt , Tourplanung Start: 10-11Uhr Start Dorfplatz Plaidt Strecke geht durch Saffig durch hoch nach Ochtendung von Ochtendung aus runter ins Nettetal quer durch den Wald bis hoch nach Mayen von Mayen aus wieder zurück nach Plaidt sind ca 45-50km Straße und Wald gemischt ( Tom , Eifelyeti und Oliver kennen die Strecke ) wer Lust und Laune hat ist gern willkommen dazu. Sagt nur bitte bescheid ob jmd kommt oder nicht sonst fahr Ich direkt los von daheim aus. 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## cklein (4. März 2011)

Ich werde Morgen meine letzten km auf Mallorca radeln.
Dann gehts meinem Rennrad an den Rahmen und bau mir was neues auf. 
Hier konnte ich endlich mal auf einer gescheiten Geometrie radeln. Maße sind genommen und im Netz hab ich mich schon umgeschaut.
Euch Morgen viel Spaß bei euren Touren.
Sehr frühlingshafte Grüße nach Deutschland


----------



## CF-Rafi (4. März 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> jetzt abba, Första
> 
> Schöne FrühlingsvorbotenSonnentour bei 8 -10°und Gegenwind nach Treis karden gemacht!
> Fäddisch



rischtisch.
da haben wir beide eine schöne "Tour de Mosel" abgespult und morgen fahre ich die 2-te Etappe.


----------



## CF-Rafi (4. März 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Lasst mich raten 110km für Müsli ?



..diesmal nicht so viel,dafür aber schneller


----------



## eifeljeti (4. März 2011)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemsen ...Ich hab vor am Montag eine Runde durchs Nettetal zu drehen wenns Wetter so schön bleibt , Tourplanung Start: 10-11Uhr Start Dorfplatz Plaidt Strecke geht durch Saffig durch hoch nach Ochtendung von Ochtendung aus runter ins Nettetal quer durch den Wald bis hoch nach Mayen von Mayen aus wieder zurück nach Plaidt sind ca 45-50km Straße und Wald gemischt ( Tom , Eifelyeti und Oliver kennen die Strecke ) wer Lust und Laune hat ist gern willkommen dazu. Sagt nur bitte bescheid ob jmd kommt oder nicht sonst fahr Ich direkt los von daheim aus.
> 
> Gruß Sascha



Hallo Sascha!

Ich würde mich dir anschließen. 10:00Uhr Dorfplatz ist ne gute Zeit!

Gruß
Hein


----------



## Andreas S. (5. März 2011)

moin,
ich bin heute um ayn in Sayn.

wer noch?


----------



## Andreas S. (5. März 2011)

das geht nicht,dafür bistdu zu ALT

außer uns bayden kommen bestimmt noch ein paar mehr,die trauen sich bloß nicht hier im Fred zu posten

P.S.
ich bringe alles an Federweg mit was ich habe


----------



## Andreas S. (5. März 2011)

so,
ich mach mich dann mal auf den Weg.
bis glaych


----------



## SKlein1974 (5. März 2011)

eifeljeti schrieb:


> Hallo Sascha!
> 
> Ich würde mich dir anschließen. 10:00Uhr Dorfplatz ist ne gute Zeit!
> 
> ...




OK bin 10 Uhr da.. Gruß Sascha


----------



## Andreas S. (5. März 2011)

dray Gemsen sind sind auch wieder zurück.
Da hat der Müsli aber ne echt schöne Tour aus dem Ärmel gezaubert.
Hat Riesenspaß gemacht.Waldwege sind auch sehr gut fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (5. März 2011)

ay wo wart ihr denn..


----------



## CF-Rafi (5. März 2011)

habe heute auch eine schöne RR-Tour gefahren: die 2-te Etappe der "Tour de Mosel"  mit mächtig Gegenwind für den gewaltigen Laktat-Austoss.
@Müsli: bin heute dort angekommen,wo wir gestern aus Zeitmangel nicht geschaft haben


----------



## Andreas S. (5. März 2011)

um ayn in Sayn und um 6 dahaym
dazwischen im Meerbachtal,Valla,Neuhäusel,Alarmstange,Hillscheid,Höhr,Kletterwald


----------



## Andreas S. (5. März 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Bürohengst müßte man sayn



fehlt dir bloß noch das Büro,was?


----------



## T-Brex (5. März 2011)

...alles was Recht ist...


Wenn ich wieder fit bin....dann wird aber mal wieder gemaynsam geradelt....dann ist aber Schluß mit dem Samstagsdurchaynander...Samstag ist Gemsentag.........und das mit dem MTB....alles andere ist "Zusatz-Luxus"....


----------



## CF-Rafi (5. März 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...alles was Recht ist...
> 
> 
> Wenn ich wieder fit bin....dann wird aber mal wieder gemaynsam geradelt....dann ist aber Schluß mit dem Samstagsdurchaynander...Samstag ist Gemsentag.........und das mit dem MTB....alles andere ist "Zusatz-Luxus"....




JAWOHL MASTER CHIEF , oder lieber OBERGAMS


----------



## T-Brex (5. März 2011)

Sir, Yes Sir ! hayßt das..


----------



## CF-Rafi (5. März 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Sir, Yes Sir ! hayßt das..



Du weisst , wo sowas hinführen kann? ich sage nur  : "Full Metal Jacket"


ooohh Hangi, da warst du mal schneller,
aber der selber Gedanke


----------



## ww-ck (5. März 2011)

Jau, war ne schöne Runde. Wobei der Andi und ich den Altersdurchschnitt stark nach unten gedrückt haben.
Hat viel Spass gemacht und das Wetter war klasse.
He Andi, der Viktor hat immer noch nicht gemerkt dass wir ihm das kleine und mittlere Kettenblatt geklaut haben. Der ist alles auf Scheibe gefahren. Somit hatten wir eine schöne ruhige Tour und der Viktor war beschäftigt.

Schönes Bild Viktor. Die anderen bei Facebook?

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (5. März 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> @Rafi:  gestern war es nicht so kalt! Oder?



Nein,war es nicht!Mein Comp. hat 2°C gemeldet,brrr.
Auf dem Rückweg hatte ich die ganze Zeit einen richtig kalten Gegenwind


----------



## Focusine (6. März 2011)

Huhuuu,

wollte Euch mal ein paar Gruesse aus Maryland, USA, schicken. Wetter hier ok. / 70 degreee - but Fahrenheit....
Morgen gehts ab in die Karibik, da wirds wohl a little bit waermer sein...

Bis bald mal...

Jutta


----------



## T-Brex (6. März 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 204953
> 
> Die Dray von der Brücke!
> 
> Da war es noch angenehm von den Temps.




...woran das wohl liegt.......die Brücke fängt rechts an zu bröckeln....wer war der Kleine Gedrungene ganz rechts ?....obs daran liegt ..?....ich hoffe das Bauwerk steht noch....


----------



## Jaymano75 (6. März 2011)

In Gemsen Outfit zum Sääner Karnevals Umzug .... es wurde viel gewunken....ein Platz an der Sonne auf der Parkmauer und die Kinder wurden überhäuft mit Kamelle --- Sään - Säbaläääääääääääääääää


----------



## CF-Rafi (6. März 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> In Gemsen Outfit zum Sääner Karnevals Umzug .... es wurde viel gewunken....ein Platz an der Sonne auf der Parkmauer und die Kinder wurden überhäuft mit Kamelle --- Sään - Säbaläääääääääääääääää



hi Jaymano,
dann bist Du das ganze Jahr mit Powerbars versorgt


----------



## Jaymano75 (6. März 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Powerbar für Arme!
> 
> Dich will ich unterwegs Popkorn-Kotzen sehn




Popkorn ist absoluter Leichtbau - Powerbartuning  Das Carbon unter den Engergiesnacks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (6. März 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> An der Parkmauer
> Penner?
> Wo ist das Bewaysfodo ich hab welche
> 
> ...



Beweisfoto layder nur von der Mauer....





es war auffällig , viele Mädels haben mir Blicke zugewurfen und gewunken....Ich hoffe nicht , dass die dachten , ich bin der Tosche


----------



## Judo-Uwe (8. März 2011)

Eine Gemse und ein SIGler ertappten sich gegenseitig beim Geheimtraining auf der Poisonbike-Strecke in Kottenheim,bin mit Marc noch ein paar gemeinsame Runden auf meiner Lieblingsstrecke gefahren.Eine kleine neue Streckenführung ist dabei.In der Poisonrutsche wurden die Wurzeln im Hang entfernt deshalb kann man es nun rollen lassen.Das Chaka-Loch wie gehabt mit nicht zu viel Schwung rein und mit kleinen Gang wieder hoch.
@Olli wie siehts aus kannst dich noch einfahren und am Sonntag bei 15° Grad mit kurzer Hose zeigen was geht
@Carboni fährst du mit Fully?
@T-Brex (Fußkranker) gehts wieder, morgen? kleine Wiederbelebungstour?    
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Judo-Uwe (8. März 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ach du dicker Hirsch ist das schon diesen Sonntag.
> Habe ich tatsächlich verschwitzt mal sehen ob der Fotodienst das noch auf die Reihe bekommt.
> Hättest ruhig was von deinem Seepfadadventure sagen können  das wäre bestimmt auch noch irgenwie bei mir/uns gegangen. Ist richtig schön rund gelaufen gestern und konnte die letzten 10 Tage ordendlich Punkte einfahren.
> 
> Der T-Brex ist immer noch ein Invalide .


Das Seepfadadventure habe ich gemeinsam zu Fuß mit meiner Frau gemacht.Dabei habe ich festgestellt das der Teufelskanzeltrail wohl bergab fahrbar ist demnächst fahren wir mal dort vorbei.


----------



## eifeljeti (8. März 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> War das ne schöne Rosenmontagstour
> Um 8 Uhr los und mit Ofw am See getroffen trieben wir uns bis 9.30 Uhr am Laacher See durchs Gehölz. (@Uwe wir sind da runter wo du mit 2fach den Test machen willst sehr schlechter Zustand ) Um 9:40 ereilte mich bei wilder Hatz die Teufelskanzel runter ein schöner Plattfuß TROTZ MILCH (Ok, die war nicht da wo sie sein sollte. Sie war nämlich eingetrocknet ) 9:45 fertig jetzt mit Schlauch im Gefährt nach Plaidt um sich dort mit Hein und Behle zu treffen und ins Nettetal einzufahren.
> ...




Ich kann dir sagen wo "Behle" war!!  Krank im Bett (hatte noch ne PM kurz vor 10 geschrieben)
Für meinen Freund und mich war die Tour dann schnell beendet Nach erfolgreicher Gipfelbefahrung hab ich mir bei der Abfahrt die Karkasse des Hinterreifen aufgerissen. Da half die beste Milch nichts!
Anstatt geplanter 3Stunden war die Tour dann nur 1Std.
Hab mir dann jetzt schon den X-King auf die Felgen gezogen und das Liteville umgerüstet auf Marathonkonfiguration. Gewicht mit Pedale liegt jetzt bei 11,5 kg.
Gruß Hein


----------



## CF-Rafi (9. März 2011)

Hallo,
war die letzten 3 Tage von der Firma in einem Seminar bei Neustadt a.d.Weinstrasse.Ich glaube es ist schon Pfälzer Wald
Eine tolle Gegend und die Berge sahen vielversprechend aus.Hatte leider keine Zeit sie unter die Stollen zu nehmen,bin aber abends ein Bisschen durch die Weinberge gelaufen.Sollte ich nochmal im Sommer dahin fahren,dann....


----------



## carboni1 (9. März 2011)

Habe drei Jahre in der Ecke gearbeitet. Zum Glück gab es sehr Aktive Biker vor Ort mit deren ich fast jeden Dienstag unterwegs war.Da kann man richtig gut Mountainbiken! Singletrails ohne Ende!


----------



## T-Brex (9. März 2011)

und mit dem Sebb....sinds dann 

*25

*Gemsen beim Schinderhannes


----------



## carboni1 (9. März 2011)

Ne, Nee ich hatte HEIMWEH


----------



## cklein (10. März 2011)

Hallo Gemsen,
ich fahre gleich mal in den Schwarzwald und bereite mich für den bevorstehenden Auslandseinsatz vor.
Euch viel Spaß bei den frühlingshaften Temperaturen!
Im April werde ich erst wieder mit euch durch die Wälder radeln können!
Bis dann...


----------



## BurgFräulein (10. März 2011)

...wenn ichs zeitlich hinbekomme bin ich auch mal wieder am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (10. März 2011)

hayho,
so wie es z.Zt. aussieht brauche ich am Samstag doch nicht arbeiten.
d.h. am Samstag um ayn in Sayn sayn
wenn Däädlayn 1630,dann komme ich auch per Radl runter


----------



## Jaymano75 (10. März 2011)

Ich habe auch vor am Samstag am Start zu sayn. Deadline setzte ich mir noch  . 
Also Achtung Warnung:
*ENTSCHLEUNIGUNG MÖGLICH !!!!*


----------



## Dicker Bambini (11. März 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> supi, dann haben wir schon die Abreißergruppe zusammen!


 
Hey Müsli,

wenn ich das Türchen letze Woche geahnt hätte hätte ich mit endschleunigt...
Aber morgen wollte ich auch was tun... Dann nehm ich den Weg ins Tal wahrschaynlich doch noch mal auf mich. Muß aber aufpassen, da mayne Karre derzayt etwas krankt. Heckanker laycht defekt!!

Das mit dem Winterspeck hab ich überhört... der war vorher schon da, hihihi
Si U tommorro...

@Ändy/ ww-ck
gibt's fahrgemaynschaften ???


----------



## ww-ck (11. März 2011)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> @Ändy/ ww-ck
> gibt's fahrgemaynschaften ???



Meiner einer ist Morgen nicht dabei. Will zur Mosel GA fahren. Tut mir leid. Euch viel Spass.


----------



## T-Brex (12. März 2011)

Hier die Info für die Nachzügler und Dazustoßer.....


Die Gemsen sind in stattlicher Anzahl via Zoo, Haus am Pilz, Aubachtal, Richtung Dernbach Kopf unterwegs....Ihr habts gut...ihr könnt dazustoßen...Klaus und Klaus von Klaus und Klaus und Fideljoe.......ich hoffentlich auch bald wieder...

Euch allen viel Spaß

T-Brex


----------



## T-Brex (12. März 2011)

..und dem Judo-Uwe drücke ich für morgen ganz besonders die Daumen....beim Poison-Cup, Teil 3.....


----------



## Dicker Bambini (12. März 2011)

DANKE... für ne schöne entschleunigte Tour

Gleich schön Duschen und etwas entspannen. (lassen)
Warte dann mal auf Bildmaterial!!!

@Lutz
letzter Trail war coooooool


----------



## Jaymano75 (12. März 2011)

Es war eine schöne Tour heute mit Euch. Super Wetter und super Leute. 
Bilder gibt es hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/38255/38255/page:1

@alutzo: Super Guiding , Danke!
@Hans: Danke für den Turbo und den anderen "Pushern" auch 
@Oli: Du warst heute der Beschleuniger , super in Form 
@TomTom: Cooles schnelles Bike
@Müsli: Zeig ja nicht alles von Deinen Video Aufnahmen
@Sandy: Thank u Drill-Instruktor
@Tosche: Haben Dich vermisst.

am Ende des Tages hatte ich 45km auf der Scheibe....hm ? Bestimmt gaaaanz viele 






und jetzt auch noch oben ! TOLL


----------



## Dicker Bambini (12. März 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Es war eine schöne Tour heute mit Euch. Super Wetter und super Leute.
> Bilder gibt es hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/38255/38255/page:1


 
Tolle Pics Jay
War aber wie Viktor gesagt hat, Winterspeck-ich-kann-doch-noch-fahren-Tour... und außerdem... übertreib mal nicht , bin auch nur hinterhergefahren! So soll's sayn um ayn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (12. März 2011)

ja,das war doch mal wieder was.Eine richtig schöne Tour.Ich mußte zwar ab DernbacherKopf einen anderen Weg wählen (das Tempo war einfach zu hoch)
habe dann doch noch die 110km und 1150hm erreichen können.
So,jetzt die Speicher auffüllen und morgen das ganze von vorn.
Dank meine Anwesenheit sind sogar Jays Fotos sehr gelungen.


----------



## Andreas S. (12. März 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Wenn die Damen mitspielen gibts morgen Fotos satt



was werden das denn für Fotos?


----------



## Judo-Uwe (12. März 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ..und dem Judo-Uwe drücke ich für morgen ganz besonders die Daumen....beim Poison-Cup, Teil 3.....


Kann ich morgen gebrauchen auch Carboni tritt morgen mit an


----------



## T-Brex (12. März 2011)

unserem Carboni dann natürlich auch :  *Alles Gute !!   *

....von dem hört man gar nix mehr.......


----------



## carboni1 (13. März 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Gehaymtraning sag ich nur  da darf nix nach außen dringen.
> Diesmal hat er keine Chance mich zu überrunden
> 
> Viel Glück bis später


 
Nein, leider kein Geheimtraining! Manchmal gibts Probleme, die kein Mensch braucht! Leider kann ich das Problem nicht lösen, es liegt nicht in meiner Hand.............jetzt versuche ich damit zu Leben!
Heute in Kottenheim mal den frust von der Seele fahren.


----------



## carboni1 (13. März 2011)

Danke Müsli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (13. März 2011)

Schöne Bilder und den Startern viel Glück.


----------



## Jaymano75 (13. März 2011)

Habe eben statt Bremsscheibenreiniger Teflon Politur auf die Scheiben gesprüht  und schön sauber gewischt 

eijeijei 

Nachdem ich den Irrtum bemerkt habe, habe ich direkt mit dem richtigen Produkt die  Scheiben intensiv gereinigt und die Bremsbeläge abgeschmirgelt...... 

Testfahrt war ok


----------



## Dicker Bambini (13. März 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Testfahrt war ok


 
TESTFAHRT  Kayn Jucken  also alles fit im Schritt...

War aber heute auch schon mit ww-ck auf Tour. Der is aber dann noch viiiiiiiiiiel wayter gefahren wie ich . Un heute Abend... Tanzen geh'n  Mit unserem Anhang. Punkte in der zwayten Kategorie sammeln...


----------



## Jaymano75 (13. März 2011)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> TESTFAHRT  Kayn Jucken  also alles fit im Schritt...
> 
> War aber heute auch schon mit ww-ck auf Tour. Der is aber dann noch viiiiiiiiiiel wayter gefahren wie ich . Un heute Abend... Tanzen geh'n  Mit unserem Anhang. Punkte in der zwayten Kategorie sammeln...



Du meinst wegen der Dschungelprüfung gestern...?





alles ok, ich habe den bekannten Satz gerufen ICH BIN EIN STAR HOLT MICH HIERAUS....

@TomTom : Ich reinigen schon hin und wieder die Bremsscheiben...das Abschmirgeln war ne Sofortmaßnahme

 @Uwe und Dirk: Glückwunsch zu Eurer guten Leistung


----------



## Andreas S. (13. März 2011)

auch Glückwunsch von mir an die beiden Racer

@jay
ich würde vorsichtshalber die Bremsbeläge mit Bremsenreiniger einsprühen und dann anzünden damit die Verschmutzung verbrennt.Am Besten funktioniert das ,wenn du sie vorher ausbauen würdest.
Ich schmirgele auch an meinen Bremsbelägen ab und zu den entstehenden Grat ab.Nehme dafür 400er Schleifpapier.
So, heute wurden mal wieder ein paar RR gejagt.War ja RTF in Neuwied.
War lustisch.


----------



## ww-ck (13. März 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ich würde vorsichtshalber die Bremsbeläge mit Bremsenreiniger einsprühen und dann anzünden damit die Verschmutzung verbrennt.



Wenn das Zeug in die Beläge eingezogen ist, kannst du die komplett verbrennen. Kriegste nicht mehr raus. Besser neue Beläge - wegen der Sicherheit und so.


----------



## CF-Rafi (13. März 2011)

Auch von mir gratulation an die zwei Racer.
Top Ergebnisse



....und nächste Woche Teil 2 "Mission Cycle Planet" u.a. mit 
*Fox - 32 F100 Terralogic FIT*

die wurde mir von dem  CP Torsten empfohlen

*

*


----------



## carboni1 (13. März 2011)

Tolle Bilder und ein schönes Video
Uwe und ich sind unter den Top Ten.
Uwe auf dem 4. und ich auf dem 9. Platz.
Danach gabs noch Kaffee und Kuchen mit den Top Fahrern.
War ein toller Tag, nächsten Sonntag geht es in Büchel weiter.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (13. März 2011)

Hi Carboni war heute die Ananas also vierter Platz. Im Gesamt-Cup bin ich noch mit einem Punkt Vorsprung auf dem dritten Platz vor Manfred Kaus der heute dritter wurde und mit 67 kg zehn Kilo leichter und fünf Jahre jünger ist wie ich. Dadurch am Berg deutliche Vorteile hat obwohl er in jeder Kurve das Bein rausstellt.Schöne Bilder von Hangi und Tochter
Entspanntes Apres nach dem Rennen bei Carlo mit Bonne und Freundin,Günter Reitz,Stefan Tischler,Grasser und den zwei Gemsen. Insgesamt tolles Rennen bei klasse Wetterbedingungen.
Nächsten Sonntag werden in Büchel die Karten neu gemischt.
WE RIDE WHERE YOU WALK


----------



## ww-ck (13. März 2011)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Auch von mir gratulation an die zwei Racer.
> Top Ergebnisse
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Rafi, hätten wir ja Gestern auch zusammen fahren können. Beim nächsten Mal wieder. Habe dich erst spät erkannt.
Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (13. März 2011)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Hallo Rafi, hätten wir ja Gestern auch zusammen fahren können. Beim nächsten Mal wieder. Habe dich erst spät erkannt.
> Gruß Christian



...machen wir mal wieder.
Habe Dein Posting zu spät gelesen.Da war ich schon mit 2 Kumpels für 1300 Uhr verabredet.Bist wahrscheinlich zeitig gestartet,oder?
Haben dann eine schnelle KO-COC-KO Runde gefahren,die wegen des Gegenwindes eher in dem GA2 Bereich gelegen hat.Ich kamm richtig geschaft nach Hause,aber so muss eine Trainingseinheit sein.
Wir dachten eigentlich , dass wir auf dem Rückweg von dem Gegenwind verschont bleiben,aber es kam anders.
Hattest Du auch zurück eine "erfrischende Brise"?
Gruss,
Rafael


----------



## ww-ck (14. März 2011)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> ...machen wir mal wieder.
> Habe Dein Posting zu spät gelesen.Da war ich schon mit 2 Kumpels für 1300 Uhr verabredet.Bist wahrscheinlich zeitig gestartet,oder?
> Haben dann eine schnelle KO-COC-KO Runde gefahren,die wegen des Gegenwindes eher in dem GA2 Bereich gelegen hat.Ich kamm richtig geschaft nach Hause,aber so muss eine Trainingseinheit sein.
> Wir dachten eigentlich , dass wir auf dem Rückweg von dem Gegenwind verschont bleiben,aber es kam anders.
> ...


Jau, meistens kam der Wind immer von vorne. Ich hatte auch gehofft auf dem Rückweg Rückenwind zu haben. Habe aber die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht wie ihr. Bin am Samstag um 10.00 Uhr weg.


----------



## T-Brex (14. März 2011)

moin moin Ihr Asphaltlutscher
*Samstags um ayn in Sayn*, da gibts weder Rücken-,Seiten-, oder Gegenwind, da tut de Sonne imma schayn !!....nur mal so zur Erinnerung....


----------



## T-Brex (15. März 2011)

Gooooood Morning BrexbachGemsen

Die Klamottenbesteller haben email-Post bekommen. Bitte schnell checken.


----------



## cklein (15. März 2011)

Check


----------



## Sunny77 (18. März 2011)

um ain im sayn werd ich sayn


----------



## BurgFräulein (18. März 2011)

Wenns sich aynrichten läßt, bin ich auch da...


----------



## cklein (19. März 2011)

Ich bin noch immer abwesend.
Trotzdem: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 50. Sascha


----------



## Dicker Bambini (19. März 2011)

Sunny77 schrieb:


> um ain im sayn werd ich sayn


 
Cool... super Sunny
Team 5 is dann auch diese Woche wieder um ayn in sayn am Start Letzte Woche war ich da... fragt sich nur:

*WAT IS MIT UNSERE MÄDEL's*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (19. März 2011)

sind noch alle mit dem Bike unterwegs?


----------



## Jaymano75 (19. März 2011)

Ich heute layder nicht um ayn in sayn, dafür aber um dray mit dray vier Strunde in und um die Brex.... Der EifelGreg war zu Besuch nebst Gattin...
hatte heute die Gelegenheit mal das Scott Genius LT mit 185mm zu testen 









weitere Bilder auch hier: https://www.facebook.com/album.php?fbid=171854599530040&id=100001165027192&aid=33753

und die anderen ? Wie war Eure Tour? Wir haben Euch leider nicht mehr eingeholt.


----------



## Andreas S. (20. März 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Pennt hier alles ?
> Habe heute schon 700km in 5 Stunden abgespult  .



das nehme ich dir nicht ab,auf der A1 ist Tempolimit 100,außerdem schafft das dein Auto gar nicht


----------



## Andreas S. (20. März 2011)

wie lief es denn in Büchel?


----------



## Judo-Uwe (20. März 2011)

Hi, schöne Strecke in Büchel, super Wetter, unten leicht matschig und oben Sonne.Beim Einfahren 15 Min vorm Startschuss 4cm langer Riß im Hinterreifen von Dirk (Rocket Ron Schlauchreifen) zum Glück hatte ich einen zweiten Laufradsatz dabei, sodass er noch pünktlich am Start stand. 
Im Rennen das zweite Unglück, Sturz im Trail was ihn zwei Plätze kostete und er somit als dreizehnter das Rennen beendete.
Mit 19 Fahrern standen heute auch zwei neue gute Fahrer am Start Zoran der dritter wurde und Wein Heiko der aber hinter mir blieb.Reihenfolge: Bonnekessel-Reitz-Zoran-Tischler-Kaus-Blechschmidt.
Somit sechster Platz, nun punktgleich mit Kaus im Gesamt-Cup auf Platz drei dahinter mit einem Punkt Abstand Tischler auf Platz vier.
In Boos (Finallauf) dann die Entscheidung es bleibt spannend.
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Andreas S. (20. März 2011)

das hört sich dennoch gut an.Brauchst im Finale ja nur vor Tischler ankommen
Gab es Verletzungen bei Dirk?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (20. März 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> das hört sich dennoch gut an.Brauchst im Finale ja nur vor Tischler ankommen
> Gab es Verletzungen bei Dirk?


Nein keine Verletzungen er ist weich gefallen zum Glück stand kein Baum im Weg.
Unter die ersten fünf im Gesamt-Cup zu kommen war mein Ziel,auch wegen der extra Ehrung für die ersten fünf,aber nach Ochtendung liebäugelte ich schon auf den dritten Gesamtplatz,aber es kommt dann auch immer anders.Vor allen Dingen weil dieses Jahr vier gute Fahrer im Cup nicht angemeldet waren wie Zoran,Jörg Pauli,Thomas Hockauf und Hans Niemczyk der im Moment pausieren muss.


----------



## Andreas S. (20. März 2011)

nächsten sonntag ist CTF in Kärlich 
http://www.tvkaerlich.muelheim-kaerlich.de/
jemand dabbay?


----------



## carboni1 (20. März 2011)

Am meisten haben die Klamotten gelitten, werde mal kontrollieren, wenn diese gewaschen sind Bike ist ok leider habe ich durch den Sturtz 2 Plätze verloren und es war einer dabei der normalerweise vor mir sein sollte Uwe hat mir vor dem Rennen, nach dem Reifenplatzer sein Laufrad geliehen, hier ein Danke schön an Uwe
Habe gerade zwei neue Reifen bestellt, damit in Boos auch alles glatt läuft(Hoffentlich)
In der Cupwertung bin ich in den Top Ten!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (20. März 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> nächsten sonntag ist CTF in Kärlich
> http://www.tvkaerlich.muelheim-kaerlich.de/
> jemand dabbay?


Bin dabbay, aber nur wenn es trocken bleibt.Letztes Jahr regnete es und die offenen Feldwege waren total vermatscht nicht wahr Lutz?
Wir können ja eine Uhrzeit ausmachen und gemeinsam fahren.


----------



## carboni1 (20. März 2011)

Laut meinen drei Wetterberichten gibt diese Woche keinen Regen mehr!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (21. März 2011)




----------



## Judo-Uwe (21. März 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/radsportfotograf

Hier ein Link zum Video Sen2 ist auch die Stelle in der Carboni gestürzt ist.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (21. März 2011)

Die Woche fängt super an, klasse Töurchen mit Hangi heute gefahren, drei Traumpfade verbunden, Rosenmontag noch mit meiner Frau die Teufelskanzlei hochgewandert und heute mit dem Bike runtergefahrenZur Belohnung gabs das erste Bier für dieses Jahr


----------



## Jaymano75 (21. März 2011)

Hier ein Hammer Clip vom EifelGreg - Geheimer Trail in der Eifel:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeMe3PhF9ac"]YouTube        - MTB Mountainbike Tour Trailtour Eifel Vulkaneifel[/nomedia]

Ich würde da glaub ich nicht herfahren ?!


----------



## carboni1 (21. März 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> http://www.facebook.com/radsportfotograf
> 
> Hier ein Link zum Video Sen2 ist auch die Stelle in der Carboni gestürzt ist.


 
Schau Dir mal das Video von Deinem Link an.........wie dicht ich hinter E.S. war und wie weit vor........dem der mich beim Stutz überholt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (21. März 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal das Video von Deinem Link an.........wie dicht ich hinter E.S. war und wie weit vor........dem der mich beim Stutz überholt hat


Zitat:Bergrunter kannst du ein Rennen nur verlieren nicht gewinnen


----------



## Judo-Uwe (21. März 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Hier ein Hammer Clip vom EifelGreg - Geheimer Trail in der Eifel:
> YouTube - MTB Mountainbike Tour Trailtour Eifel Vulkaneifel
> 
> Ich würde da glaub ich nicht herfahren ?!


Wann gibts ein organisiertes Töurchen zu den Geheimtrails sieht echt gut aus


----------



## T-Brex (22. März 2011)

....diese Trails könnt ihr jetzt gerne fahren solange ich noch nicht dabei bin....ICH fahre diese Organspenderstrecke auf keinen Fall


----------



## cklein (22. März 2011)

Morgen gebe ich Gas, dass ich um 17Uhr in Sayn bin und eine hoffentlich schöne Feierabendrunde mit euch hinlegen kann.
Gestern konnte ich 4 Stunden mein RR bei herlichstem Sonnenschein ausführen.
Für morgen habe ich ebenfalls schönes Wetter bestellt  
Torsten, kann man bei dir schon die Riegel in empfang nehmen?


----------



## T-Brex (22. März 2011)

Leider *Nein*, da ich "verseucht" bin, habe ich noch keine Lieferung empfangen können, mitfahren kann ich auch nicht...


----------



## Judo-Uwe (22. März 2011)

Hangi hast das Bike ja schön rausgeputzt,habe heute die erste Tour mit Kurzarmtrikot hinter mir 70km und 1800 Hm Rheinsteig-Westerwald-Wiedweg(steig).Überlege ob ich in Emmelshausen von Halb auf Marathon wechsel.
Bis Samstag


----------



## Jaymano75 (22. März 2011)

hier noch ein Video von meiner Samstag Tour mit dem EifelGreg in der BREX....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAvAkja26b8"]YouTube        - MTB X Pert meets Brex[/nomedia]


----------



## carboni1 (22. März 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Bei schönem Wetter schraubt der Kerl
> 
> Kleiner Gewichtssshock gefällig?
> 
> ...


 

Kleiner Gewichtssshock für Dich gefällig?
Fahrer und Bike unter 75kg


----------



## CF-Rafi (23. März 2011)

zurück von einer sehr schönen Tour im Ahrtal mit dem Hangi.
Hat richtig Spass gemacht etwas neues zu fahren,gerne wieder.
Zu den Fakten: 76,5 km in 3 Std.15 Min auf dem Asphalt bei top Wetterchen mit viel Sonnenstrahlen.
Streckenverlauf erfolgt durch den Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VerenaZ750 (23. März 2011)

Holà an alle gemse. Viele grüße aus Mallorca sendet euch die Verena. Wir sind hier mit unseren straßenmaschinen und lassen es richtig rollen. Leider muss ich mich noch arg zurückhalten, da ich immer noch ein wenig "grippele". Wenn wir daheim sind,hole ich das müsing  aus seinem Winterschlaf und lasse mich mal wieder blicken. Bis bald um ayn in Sayn
Verena aus Playa de palma ps. Wollte euch ein Bild hochladen.. Geht aber nicht


----------



## cklein (23. März 2011)

bin auch wieder zurück
6 gemsen hatten meiner meinung nach heute spaß 

hangi, da für die süßigkeiten ;-)


----------



## Jaymano75 (24. März 2011)

habe gerade zufällig bei mtb-news vom neuen Schwalbe Reifen HANS DAMPF gelesen...hatte vorher noch nox davon gehört. Der Name ist ja wohl der Brüller. Wabt Ihr da schon was von mitbekommen? Kommt wohl erst dieses Jahr auf den Markt....


----------



## ww-ck (25. März 2011)

Moin, Moin,

Team 1 u. Team 3 im Winterpokal schön vereint auf den Plätzen 60 u. 61. Sieht gut aus.


----------



## CF-Rafi (25. März 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> und nur noch 6 Tage dann ist´s vorbei, Ziel Top 100 erreicht .



morgen,
so ist es,aber es sind nur nuch 3 Tage.
Ab in die letzte Runde

P.S.
Habt ihr Schlafstörungen?

Ich bin dann  weg.....


----------



## CF-Rafi (25. März 2011)

Hi,

so....Wochenende.
Gleich was kleines essen und dann geht's auf der Rennmaschine Richtung Mosel,Emmelshausen,Boppard.
Am Sa werde ich nicht in Sayn sayn , da mein MTB noch nicht fertig ist.

Dann wünsche Euch viel Spass beim Puntesammeln


@Müsli: ich rufe Dich gleich an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (25. März 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Zurück von der Tour mit alutzo
> 
> So schnell war ich schon lange nicht mehr im Wald  unterwegs
> Für mich 60,2km in knapp 3 Stunden neuer Rekord im Revier für Hangi.
> ...




gibts Bilder?


----------



## CF-Rafi (25. März 2011)

War heute auch fleissig.
Zurück von der Mosel-Rhein-Tour bei milden Temperaturen (bis auf die Abfahrten).Wie angekündigt von KO über Alken-Emmelshausen-Bad Salzig-Boppard(Mühltal)-Buchholz-Löf und an der Mosel zurück nach KO.
Müssten wir mal in der Gruppe fahren.
Insgesamt 110 Km mit 1100 Hm in 4Std15 Min.Und jetzt die Kohlenhydrate nachfüllen.


----------



## CF-Rafi (25. März 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Sonntag vllt?



am Sonntag muss ich in die Nachtschicht (haben viel zu tun).
Werde eine kleine Tour fahren (max.50 km),oder gehe laufen.


----------



## cklein (25. März 2011)

Rafi, deine Tour hört sich gut an.
Bei Gelegenheit bin ich dabei!!!


----------



## Jaymano75 (26. März 2011)

Was wird den in der Brex gemacht? Ne Rüttelpiste fürs Transalp-Training ?  Es war nicht sehr schön dort mit dem Fahrrad herzufahren auch  Wanderer  und Spaziergänger wirds wenig freuen, dafür können die Autos jetzt  wunderbar in die Brex sprich in den Wald fahren. Toll für sie - schlecht  für die Naturfreunde


----------



## Andreas S. (26. März 2011)

ich starte morgen die CTF Kärlich zwischen 0830 - 0845 Uhr.
Natürlich nur wenn meine Knieprellung nicht schlimmer wird.
Hatte heute nen kleinen Äcksident mit dem Bike.Kratzer am Knie und Rahmen.


----------



## ww-ck (26. März 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ich starte morgen die CTF Kärlich zwischen 0830 - 0845 Uhr.
> Natürlich nur wenn meine Knieprellung nicht schlimmer wird.
> Hatte heute nen kleinen Äcksident mit dem Bike.Kratzer am Knie und Rahmen.


wat ist passiert?


----------



## Andreas S. (26. März 2011)

bin zu dicht aufgefahren und habe die Spurrille zu spät gesehen,und schon
mußte ich mit dem Knie bremsen.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (26. März 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ich starte morgen die CTF Kärlich zwischen 0830 - 0845 Uhr.
> Natürlich nur wenn meine Knieprellung nicht schlimmer wird.
> Hatte heute nen kleinen Äcksident mit dem Bike.Kratzer am Knie und Rahmen.


Technische Defizite?
Fahre morgen auch  die CTF, aber später, versuche dich einzuholen


----------



## Andreas S. (26. März 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Technische Defizite?



jawoll,am Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (26. März 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ich starte morgen die CTF Kärlich zwischen 0830 - 0845 Uhr.
> Natürlich nur wenn meine Knieprellung nicht schlimmer wird.
> Hatte heute nen kleinen Äcksident mit dem Bike.Kratzer am Knie und Rahmen.



So früh komme ich Morgen nicht weg. Fahre daher später Grundlagen an der Mosel. Möchte jemand mit? Abfahrt ab Sayn gegen 10.30 - 10.45 Uhr. Valla Centralstation gegen 11.00 Uhr. Danach dann Koblenz und Mosel.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (26. März 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hi Zosamme!
> Die Dray Waysen aus dem NR-Bdorf -Valla
> hatten heute die Runde mal anders herum.
> Auf Wunsch von UWE zum lockeren Einrollen für morgen nochmal die Jahresabschlusstour 2009.
> ...


Du hast noch eine null vergessen


----------



## CF-Rafi (26. März 2011)

ww-ck schrieb:


> So früh komme ich Morgen nicht weg. Fahre daher später Grundlagen an der Mosel. Möchte jemand mit? Abfahrt ab Sayn gegen 10.30 - 10.45 Uhr. Valla Centralstation gegen 11.00 Uhr. Danach dann Koblenz und Mosel.



Hätte ich morgen keine Nachtschicht,wäre ich dabei.
Habe schon heute meine Tour de Mosel gefahren.Alles flach von Koblenz nach Cochem und zurück mit Gegenwind.
Morgen werde ich noch eine Runde laufen und das wäre Alles im Winterpokal.
Und ab nächster Woche fängt das "Geheime Training" an


----------



## carboni1 (26. März 2011)

Ich trainiere zur Zeit so Geheim das ich es gar nicht merke
Dafür hab ich heute das HT um 600 gr erleichtert EXTRA für das Finaleund an dem Wochenende sind 19 Grad gemeldet


----------



## Andreas S. (26. März 2011)

ww-ck schrieb:


> So früh komme ich Morgen nicht weg. Fahre daher später Grundlagen an der Mosel. Möchte jemand mit? Abfahrt ab Sayn gegen 10.30 - 10.45 Uhr. Valla Centralstation gegen 11.00 Uhr. Danach dann Koblenz und Mosel.



wenn ich dann mit der CTF fertig habe,fahre ich mit:kotz:


----------



## ww-ck (26. März 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ...ich könnte mich ggf. für 2:30 h dranhängen.


11.00 Uhr ab Valla?


----------



## carboni1 (26. März 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Auf das der nächste Rayfen platzt
> Haste ja schon erlebt und heute war Müsli dran


 
Hab heute neue drauf gemacht TL-Ready mit Milch


----------



## Judo-Uwe (27. März 2011)

Sorry Lutz das ich am Start nicht auf dich gewartet habe, da ich gestern langsam unterwegs war, bin ich heute mit Druck gefahren.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (27. März 2011)

Mensch Müsli, bist ja schon wieder da.
Ist ww-ck noch on the road ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (27. März 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ...er müsste eigentlich wieder  zurück sein, wenn er nicht in Isenburg noch nen Cappuccino getrunken hat.
> Schöne Tour heute 2 h 36 für 60 km und kanpp 680 hm!  Braubach -Dachsenhausen und über Hinterwald wieder runter...
> So, und jetzt geht alle richtig wählen,
> ansonsten bleibt zu Hause!


Bin wieder hier und war auch richtig wählen. Latte Machiato gab es erst zu Hause.
Bin noch von Valla - Sayn - Isenburg - Selters - Maxsein - Rückeroth - Freirachdorf - Luckytowncity - mit An- und Abfahrt 140 km und 900 hm. Schöne Tour, werden die Strecke von Braubach noch ausbauen.


----------



## ww-ck (27. März 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Räschpäggt


Wegen der richtigen Wahl, oder weil ich mit dem Latte bis zu Hause gewartet habe?


----------



## alutzo (27. März 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Sorry Lutz das ich am Start nicht auf dich gewartet habe, da ich gestern langsam unterwegs war, bin ich heute mit Druck gefahren.



Kein Problem ... so konnte ich dann auch mein Tempo fahren ... lief ganz gut, bin unter 2,5 Std. geblieben ... Streckenführung war allerdings auch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll und vom Untergrund um einiges schneller als letztes Jahr.


----------



## CF-Rafi (27. März 2011)

Hi,
bei dem schönen Wetter heute habe ich mich entschlossen doch zu fahren.Eine kleine KB-Runde (regeneratives Training) an der Mosel.
Damit ist der Winterpokal bei mir abgeschlossen.Jetzt kann es weiter gehen.....


----------



## Deleted 56720 (27. März 2011)

war auch mal wieder biken...


----------



## T-Brex (27. März 2011)

....häsde jood jemaad....

und kranka Obaförsta....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (27. März 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Adresse um günstig an Co2 Patronen passend für SKS Airchamp ohne Gewinde zu kommen?
> 
> Oder die hier bei Ebay?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/20-16g-CO2-Kapseln-Kartuschenpumpen-Airchamp-Aero-Jet_W0QQitemZ220760579320QQcategoryZ22691QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp5197.m7QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D5%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D8036235324720757959



ich hatte mal welche bestellt,kann aber auf die schnelle die Adresse nicht findern
was ist hiermit http://www.kapseldiscount.com/?gclid=CLPZiIiz76cCFYMI3wodgDO-Zw


----------



## Andreas S. (27. März 2011)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> war auch mal wieder biken...



warum nicht?Wenn man`s kann.Ist sehr schön anzuschaun.
Allerdings sind deine Waden noch weißer als deine Laufräder


----------



## Andreas S. (27. März 2011)

so bin dann mal weg.Werde mich Freitag wieder melden.


----------



## carboni1 (27. März 2011)

Weiss jemand von euch ob man von 7-fach auf 9-fach Kassette umrüsten kann? Dabei geht es nur um die Nabenbreite!


----------



## Mischbaeck (28. März 2011)

Gude melde mich auch mal wieder!

Wollte mal nachhören, wie es mit Mittwoch aussieht?
Wer fährt wann wie und wo?

17:00 Schloß Sayn?


----------



## Mischbaeck (28. März 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand von euch ob man von 7-fach auf 9-fach Kassette umrüsten kann? Dabei geht es nur um die Nabenbreite!



Soweit ich richtig informiert bin klappt das nicht! 
8,9 & 10 fach passt! Aber für von 7 fach musst du die Nabe tauschen.


----------



## T-Brex (28. März 2011)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Gude melde mich auch mal wieder!
> 
> Wollte mal nachhören, wie es mit Mittwoch aussieht?
> Wer fährt wann wie und wo?
> ...



ich noch nicht....immer noch malade...


----------



## carboni1 (28. März 2011)

Mal eine Frage an unsere Rennrad-Fahrer!
Wie schlimm ist es den wenn man einen grösseren Rahmen fährt als man braucht? Ich brauche Rahmengrösse 56 cm und möchte mit einem 58 cm grossem Rahmen fahren.
Danke schon mal!


----------



## ww-ck (28. März 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an unsere Rennrad-Fahrer!
> Wie schlimm ist es den wenn man einen grösseren Rahmen fährt als man braucht? Ich brauche Rahmengrösse 56 cm und möchte mit einem 58 cm grossem Rahmen fahren.
> Danke schon mal!


Du liegst halt sportlicher (flacher) auf dem Rad. Wenn die Beinlänge passt, geht`s so. Mit einem kürzeren Vorbau kannst du ausgleichen, allerdings auf Kosten des Handlings beim Lenken. Bei steilen Bergaufpassagen kann das Bike vorne nervöser werden, heißt es fängt eher an zu steigen. Du musst es mal ausprobieren.


----------



## carboni1 (28. März 2011)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Du liegst halt sportlicher (flacher) auf dem Rad. Wenn die Beinlänge passt, geht`s so. Mit einem kürzeren Vorbau kannst du ausgleichen, allerdings auf Kosten des Handlings beim Lenken. Bei steilen Bergaufpassagen kann das Bike vorne nervöser werden, heißt es fängt eher an zu steigen. Du musst es mal ausprobieren.


 
Beim Oberrohr sind es 1,5 cm mehr und Rahmenhöhe 2 cm die man mit der Sattelstürze ausgleichen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (28. März 2011)

Naja hab ein gutes Angebot für ein RR halt nur eine Nr. grösser als ich brauche und muss es aus der Ferne entscheiden


----------



## carboni1 (28. März 2011)

Beinlänge 83 cm Körpergrösse 174 cm


----------



## carboni1 (28. März 2011)

Hier ein Foto:


----------



## carboni1 (28. März 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> dann biste  noch nen cm  kürzer als ich!
> Wenn dann achte auf die Ausstattung und Laufräder!
> Du bekommst schon ein gutes Neues (passendes) unter 9 kg für unter 1000.


 
Wo gibts die Räder?


----------



## ww-ck (28. März 2011)

Ich fahre ein 56 er Rahmen. Bin 1,84. Von den Beinen ginge auch ein 58 er Rahmen, allerdings wäre dann das Oberrohr zu lang. Ich denke auch dass das 58 er zu groß ist.
Das Bike sieht gut aus - die Farbe ist ja egal, hauptsache schwarz. Aber wenn es nicht passt, hast du keinen Spass dran, frag mal den anderen Christian.


----------



## carboni1 (28. März 2011)

Laut Rahmenrechner brauche ich 55 cm Rahmenhöhe!


----------



## Jaymano75 (28. März 2011)

da hat der Olli gestern nach dem MTB noch mal das RR rausgeholt um noch 4 Punkte auf der Zielgraden im WP für sein Team5 rauszufahren... und unser Team2 damit wohl auf den letzten Gemsenplatz zu drücken.... Mädelz habt ihr nicht noch ein paar Eintragungen offen???


----------



## cklein (29. März 2011)

Viel wichtiger als Rahmenhöhe ist die Oberrohrlänge.
Am besten ist immer eine Probefahrt.
Ich musste mir einen neuen Rahmen kaufen, der besser passt.


----------



## eifeljeti (30. März 2011)

Hallo Hangi!

Ich muß mich für das ganze Wochenende abmelden.
Mein Dienstherr braucht mich unbedingt am Samstag und Sonntag

Gruß
Hein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusine (30. März 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> da hat der Olli gestern nach dem MTB noch mal das RR rausgeholt um noch 4 Punkte auf der Zielgraden im WP für sein Team5 rauszufahren... und unser Team2 damit wohl auf den letzten Gemsenplatz zu drücken.... Mädelz habt ihr nicht noch ein paar Eintragungen offen???




Uiiiii, ich hab da schon seit Monaten nix mehr eingetragen.... 
Ist doch jetzt eh vorbei, oder???


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. März 2011)

ich glaube Du kannst da noch nachtragen 

Ohhh Nein, überholst Du dann unser Team


----------



## Jaymano75 (31. März 2011)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Radweg rechtsrheinisch von Lanhnstein bis Bendorf bzw. ist dieser durchgängig?
> 
> Sepp



hier gibt es die Infos: http://www.rhein-radtouren.de/radwege/rhein_radweg/micro/hoehenprofil.htm

dort ist zu erkennen; und ich weiss es aus eigener Erfahrung, dass ab Vallendar für ein paar km der Rhein aus dem Blick gerät und bis nach Bendorf auf der Straße zu fahren ist...  Der Rest sollte aber auf Radweg abseits der Straße , meistens am Rhein hergehen. 

Vielleicht kann der Müsli hier noch mehr Infos geben.


----------



## CF-Rafi (31. März 2011)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Radweg rechtsrheinisch von Lanhnstein bis Bendorf bzw. ist dieser durchgängig?
> 
> Sepp



Hi Sepp,
den gibt es , ist aber nicht der schnellster und eigentlich ist er nicht durchgehend.
Hast eine PN


----------



## !Ghostrider! (31. März 2011)

So hier noch der Bericht von gestern.
Vier Gemsen on Tour. Willi, Hans, Felix? und meine Wenigkeit.
Kurze Runde; Sayn, Stromberg, Isenburg, RHW, Hasenpf, Voglpf, Sayn.
Keine Platten keine Ausfälle.
Gruß André


----------



## T-Brex (31. März 2011)

Hi Ghostrider 

Das ist ja super, das Du wieder da bist.
Der Horst war bestimmt der Hans.......oder.........und ich bin leider immer noch platt....aber jetzt freue ich mich um so mehr, wenn ich bald wieder fitt bin, mit Dir gemeinsam durch die Wälder zu schleichen.....ich hatte jetzt auch über 2 Mon. Zwangspause....
Schön auch das der Youngster Felix so regelmäßig Mittwochs dabei ist !
Und das der Wilde Willy wieder da ist, ist auch super !!!
Bis ganz demnäx inna Brex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (31. März 2011)

Meine "Radpause" ist eher keine Pause.
Auf der Sportschule der Bundeswehr gehts rund. Breitensport (heute stand Klettern und Beach-Volleyball auf dem Plan) bis der Arzt kommt. Mit den Dozenten machen wir nächste Woche einen Triathlon.
Radfahreinheiten wirds auch noch geben.
Beste Grüße aus Warendorf


----------



## !Ghostrider! (1. April 2011)

Hi Tosche
na dann gib mal gas das du wieder aufs radl kommst.
und ja der horst war hans 
weißt ja namen sind ja wie schall und rauch oder.


----------



## ww-ck (1. April 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ist am Sonntag jemand bei der CTF in Wehr am Start?
> Die Mertensgang möchte gegen 8.30-8.45Uhr losfahren.
> Will dann auch vor Ort sein.
> Hangi



Werde wohl auch in Wehr fahren. Versuche gegen 08.30 Uhr vor Ort zu sein. Vielleicht ein paar Meter mit der Mertensgang fahren und dann mal schaun. 
@Tom: Vielleicht können wir ja zusammen fahren. Hoffe dass noch ein paar Gemsen dabei sind.
Gruß Christian


----------



## ww-ck (1. April 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Moin Moin.. schon gesehen beim Grand Fondo bei Canyon steht wieder die Hüpfburg...
> 
> Rafi, Christian...
> was ist los mit euch?


Wenn gutes Wetter ist, geh ich natürlich hüpfen. War doch Lustig das letzte Mal, oder?


----------



## T-Brex (2. April 2011)

Hi Sepp, habe gehört Ihr wart Richtung Hammastone unterwegs....ich hoffe bald wieder dabbay sayn zu können....dann müßt ihr aber Galama machen....konnte seit Ewigkayten nicht mehr aufs Bike.....

JudoUwe, Carboni, Hangschieber und MisterX morgen viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Poison-Cup !!!!!


----------



## ww-ck (2. April 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> ww-ck,SuperÄndy,alutzo,Hangschieber,Mertensgang,Miyata aus dem LaacherSee Fred und jmr-biking von den Rotwildrittern.
> Die große Runde ist angesagt  .
> PLUS das neu eingerichtete Bergzeitfahren, tippe mal das wwck uns in die Schranken weist



Der fährt Morgen mit seinem schweren HT und schleifenden Formula K24 Bremsen und ist froh wenn er die Berge hoch kommt. Die blöde Bremse kannste nicht richtig einstellen. Hatte das Problem schon auf dem Rotwild, daher habe ich die umgebaut. Auf dem HT der gleiche Mist.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Lösung.


----------



## T-Brex (2. April 2011)

.........hatte ich bei der K18 auch....Druck vermindern...wenn das nicht funzt...sind die Membrane gabuddd(ich gehe davon aus, daß die Beläge in Ordnung sind) ....hatte ich auch...ist eine Formula-Krankheit...bei mir gings zum Glück über Canyon noch auf Garantie...


----------



## Andreas S. (2. April 2011)

habe heute noch etwas Spezial Nahrung für morgen eingenommen.
Boah,war das gut,lägga!
Mein Dealer ist von der anderen Rhaynsayte
und ich obbe


----------



## T-Brex (2. April 2011)

hatte heute das glayche Doping....allerdings nicht zum Biken, sondern zur Genesung.....die schmecken zu Gut die Dinger.....so was habe ich noch nicht erlebt....ich gerate da immer in einen Blut-Freß-Rausch wie ein Hai.....irre.....ACHTUNG: Suchtgefahr !!!!


----------



## miyata (2. April 2011)

Hoffentlich schlaft ihr alle schlecht, damit ich euer tempo mitfahren kann. Aber ich kann ja zum Glück unterwegs nach Hause.
Gruß miyata


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (2. April 2011)

....für Dich ist der Weg doch gar nicht weit....in Nickenich...da gibts die leggaren Dinger.......die verlayhen Flügel...da wo das Goldene Schwayn über der Tür hängt....


----------



## ww-ck (2. April 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> .........hatte ich bei der K18 auch....Druck vermindern...wenn das nicht funzt...sind die Membrane gabuddd(ich gehe davon aus, daß die Beläge in Ordnung sind) ....hatte ich auch...ist eine Formula-Krankheit...bei mir gings zum Glück über Canyon noch auf Garantie...


Membrane sind neu. Alles erneuert worden. Du stellst die Bremsbeläge auf die Scheibe ein. Funktioniert dann einigermaßen. Nach ein paar Kilometern im Geländer wieder der gleiche Mist. Auf dem Cheetah und auf dem Rotwild fahre ich jetzt Magura Bremsen (Gustav M und Martha). Super Bremsen, funktionieren einwandfrei.


----------



## Andreas S. (2. April 2011)

ich schlafe imma schlecht deswegen bin ich auch imma lätzta.


----------



## T-Brex (2. April 2011)

hatte mit Magura auch noch nie Probleme !!


----------



## miyata (2. April 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ich schlafe imma schlecht deswegen bin ich auch imma lätzta.


Das beruhigt mich, ich habs verpasst um 8 ins Bett zu gehen um alle Kräfte zu sammeln. Jetzt hilft nur noch roter Wein.


----------



## Andreas S. (2. April 2011)

mit Magura hatte ich auch noch nie Probleme.
Hab allerdings nur ne Gabel und ne Sporttasche von denen.


----------



## ww-ck (2. April 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Das beruhigt mich, ich habs verpasst um 8 ins Bett zu gehen um alle Kräfte zu sammeln. Jetzt hilft nur noch roter Wein.


... oder Bratwürste, die machen nähmlich schnell, glaubt jedenfalls der Müsli. Müssen aber von dem richtigen Dealer sein.


----------



## miyata (2. April 2011)

Dann werde ich mal vorne und hinten eine Bratwurst aufziehen.


----------



## Andreas S. (2. April 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mal vorne und hinten eine Bratwurst aufziehen.



Ferkel!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (2. April 2011)

Na ja ich dachte dann laufen die Hunde hinter mir her und treiben mich an.


----------



## Andreas S. (2. April 2011)

MannOhMann,
bist ein ganz schöner Fuchs


----------



## miyata (2. April 2011)

Eine alternative wäre die Musik von DSDS zu hören. Dann fährt man schnell um vor Ende der Aufnahme an zu kommen um nicht alles hören zu müssen. Wir werden Morgen sehen.


----------



## CF-Rafi (3. April 2011)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust morgen ab Koblenz so gegen 09:00/09:30 Uhr auf eine lange Rennradtour?
> 
> Sepp



Hi Sepp ,

hast eine PN


----------



## CF-Rafi (3. April 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Moin Moin.. schon gesehen beim Grand Fondo bei Canyon steht wieder die Hüpfburg...
> 
> Rafi, Christian...
> was ist los mit euch?



wir sollten uns aber überlegen , ob wir nicht die RTF oder sogar die geführte MTB Tour fahren sollen,da der E.Z. schwächelt und fährt nur die kurze Strecke


----------



## Andreas S. (3. April 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Moin Moin Gemsengemeinde
> Zwischenbericht
> 
> 8 Gemsen standen in Wehr am Start, die sich geschickt im Fahrerfeld verteilt und eingefügt haben.
> ...



hat er gesagt,aber er hat zum Schluß zugeschlagen und als 1. die Ziellinie überfahren.Respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (3. April 2011)

Ein lachendes und ein weinendes Auge......

Neues von der Rennstrecke (brandaktuell !!!) beim letzten Lauf des Poison-Cups:
(sehr schwierige Streckenverhältnisse)

*Judo-Uwe ist Gesamt 4.    RESPEKT* 

*Carboni ist heute 7. Gesamt 9. RESPEKT* 

*OFW wäre heute besser zuhause geblieben...hat sich zwar ins Ziel geschleppt, aber hat nach einem Sturz...Rippenbrüche...Aua* *GUTE BESSERUNG* 

Mehr gleich von den Betroffenen selbst....


----------



## CF-Rafi (3. April 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> 09:00/09:30 Uhr  trifft sich Sepp mit Rafi in Koblenz einmal Cochem und zurück wird das Motto des Morgens per Rennrad sein



...daraus wurde nix.Sind 2 Stunden versetzt gestartet , um mehr Presänz an der Mosel zu zeigen.Bin in 4 Std nach Cochem und zurück und habe gerade so, vor dem Regen nach Hause geschaft.

@Renngemsen: Top Ergebnisse und gute Besserung für Oli


----------



## Jaymano75 (3. April 2011)

Den Racern herzlichen Glückwunsch! Dem Verletzen gute Besserung und allen anderen einen schönen Restsonntag...

...ich war heute GA1 Rheinrunde Richtun KO ... 40km...Null hm

See u soon in the forest


----------



## Andreas S. (3. April 2011)

Glückwunsch an Uwe und Dirk.Das sind doch mal Resultate.

@ofw
das sind keine tollen Nachrichten.Ich hoffe für dich das du Nichtraucher bist,ansonsten wirst du es.
Gute Besserung!

Gibbet Foddos vom heutigen Sonntag? Wo sind die?


----------



## ww-ck (3. April 2011)

Hallo, auch von mir Glückwunsch an die Racer und für den Ofw alles gute und gute Besserung.

Hier schonmal die gloreichen Vier nach Wehr. So fit wie die vier aussehren können die gleich noch mal los.
Gruß Christian


----------



## ww-ck (3. April 2011)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> wir sollten uns aber überlegen , ob wir nicht die RTF oder sogar die geführte MTB Tour fahren sollen,da der E.Z. schwächelt und fährt nur die kurze Strecke



Ich werde wahrscheinlich die RTF, große Runde, fahren. Wenn du Lust hast können wir auch den Marathon fahren.

Bei der RTF-Runde schlage ich 10.00 Uhr oder 10.30 Uhr vor. Wir haben dann noch genug Zeit für die Hüpfburg.


----------



## Andreas S. (3. April 2011)

schönes Foddo,meine roten Zöpfe kommen richtig zur Geltung


----------



## CF-Rafi (3. April 2011)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Ich werde wahrscheinlich die RTF, große Runde, fahren. Wenn du Lust hast können wir auch den Marathon fahren.
> 
> Bei der RTF-Runde schlage ich 10.00 Uhr oder 10.30 Uhr vor. Wir haben dann noch genug Zeit für die Hüpfburg.



ich denke die grosse Runde reicht.Wir müssen uns doch nicht quelen,sonst fehlt die Kraft für die Hüpfburg.
Werden noch die Woche kontakten


@Hangi: sehe Foto -   Du kannst aber lange die Luft anhalten


----------



## ww-ck (3. April 2011)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Wie lange ist der Marathon und wann ist Start?



Hallo Michael,

Radmarathon 200 km, ca. 2.200 hm (nach neuster Messung, keine 2.800 hm). Start zwischen 07.00 - 08.00 Uhr.
Nähere Infos hier:

http://live-erleben.blog.canyon.com/?p=2471

Gruß 
Chrisitan


----------



## Andreas S. (3. April 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Auch die Mädels hatten heute ihren Spaß



haben die den Sepp gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (3. April 2011)

...nein...Deine Zöpfe.....


----------



## CF-Rafi (3. April 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> *
> Halloooooooooooo*
> Ich habe ja auch trainiert so flach war die Wampe schon seit Jahren nicht mehr!
> 
> Guckst du hier das ist keine 12 Monate her



ich hab ja nur gesagt,dass Du lange Luft anhalten kannst,weil Dein Lungenvolumen durch das effektives Training zugenommen hat

P.S.
der "Lion-Pulver" ist gut.Ich sehe schon bei mir Muskelzuwachs


----------



## Judo-Uwe (3. April 2011)

Hi Ändy ich glaube eher deine Obelix-Zöpfe
So erst mal genug vom Vollgas fahren.
Carboni ist heute stark gefahren und dadurch das ich in der letzten Runde den Tischler noch geknackt habe schaffte ich noch den 4. Gesamtplatz.
Schade für Olli auch wenn bei Mann gegen Mann machmal die Ellbogen rausgefahren werden gehört es sich nicht den Gegner aus der Bahn zu Kicken ,Kopf hoch Olli und gute Besserung


----------



## T-Brex (3. April 2011)

Wenn alles gut läuft, hoffe ich nächsten Samstag mayn Comeback zu geben....

Vormittags werde ich wohl mal bei Canyon vorbeischaun...als Zaungast..

Da ich wohl sehr Galama unterwegs sayn werde, möchte ich nicht eine Canyontour mitfahren....lieber um ayn in Sayn....da kann ich ausstaygen wo ich mag/muß.....

*Ist nochwer nächsten Samstag um ayn in Sayn für ein Galama-Töurchen?*

Laßt mich nicht allayne beim Comeback des Jahres....
(die ganz Harten können doch logga nach der Vormittags-Canyon-Runde noch ein Galama-Töurchen mit mir um ayn in Sayn fahren !!??)


----------



## carboni1 (3. April 2011)

Gute Besserung an Oli!
Ja, war heute mein bestes Rennen, konnte meine drei Rivalen FAIR auf der Strecke hinter mir lassen Das ich zum Schluss kurz vor dem Ziel noch einen vor mir hatte der in Uwe's Leistungklasse fährt, hätte ich nie gedacht. Vielleicht liegt es an den neuen leichteren Reifen und dem neuen leichten Sattel, das waren gerade mal 600 gr. weniger! Es werden noch zwei Dinge verbessert und dann liegt es nur noch an mir! Nächstes Rennen ist der Schinderhannes.

Alles OHNE Training und mit meinem Lasterdaran werde ich noch arbeiten müssen

Sportliche grüsse


----------



## T-Brex (3. April 2011)

*Ist nochwer nächsten Samstag um ayn in Sayn für ein Galama-Töurchen?*


----------



## Andreas S. (3. April 2011)

maynerayner spült mit dem Gedanken.


----------



## T-Brex (3. April 2011)

Das würde mich sehr freuen


----------



## Andreas S. (3. April 2011)

@sprungmonkey
was ist mit dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (3. April 2011)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank an für die vielen Genesungswünsche.
> 
> Die Prellung schmerz noch aber da das Material heil ist kann ich wohl Ende der Woche wieder erste Meter machen mal sehen!
> 
> Ist halt ******* gelaufen!


Zum Glück

Dann ist das 24 h Rennen für Dich ja noch drin


----------



## T-Brex (3. April 2011)

Und der Rest der Meute sollte es doch schaffen am *09.04.11 um ayn in Sayn am Schloß zu sayn* .....Also macht mal ne Ansage wer kommt !!!!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (3. April 2011)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Die Prellung schmerz noch aber da das Material heil ist kann ich wohl Ende der Woche wieder erste Meter machen mal sehen!



nix überstürzen,schlafe mal ne Nacht drüber und dann kannst du morgen deine Meinung noch ändern


----------



## T-Brex (3. April 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *Ist nochwer nächsten Samstag um ayn in Sayn für ein Galama-Töurchen?*



Ghostrider ? Fideljoe ? Sebb ? Olli ? Chaotin ? Schicko ? K-Lexx ? Müsli ? Sunny ? Mischbäck ? WilderWilli ? Alutzo ? JudoUwe ? wwck ? Sprungmonkey ? und und und ???????


----------



## Judo-Uwe (3. April 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung an Oli!
> Ja, war heute mein bestes Rennen, konnte meine drei Rivalen FAIR auf der Strecke hinter mir lassen Das ich zum Schluss kurz vor dem Ziel noch einen vor mir hatte der in Uwe's Leistungklasse fährt, hätte ich nie gedacht. Vielleicht liegt es an den neuen leichteren Reifen und dem neuen leichten Sattel, das waren gerade mal 600 gr. weniger! Es werden noch zwei Dinge verbessert und dann liegt es nur noch an mir! Nächstes Rennen ist der Schinderhannes.
> 
> Alles OHNE Training und mit meinem Lasterdaran werde ich noch arbeiten müssen
> ...


Der Grasser wäre in meiner Leistungsklasse wenn er nicht wie du, so trainingsfaul wäre


----------



## Judo-Uwe (3. April 2011)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich vielleicht dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (3. April 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Der Grasser wäre in meiner Leistungsklasse wenn er nicht wie du, so trainingsfaul wäre


----------



## Andreas S. (3. April 2011)

kommenden So ist noch ne RTF in Koblenz
http://www.rsc-kelto-koblenz.de/veranstaltungen.html
werde wahrsacheinlich die 112er  aussuchen


----------



## ww-ck (3. April 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> kommenden So ist noch ne RTF in Koblenz
> http://www.rsc-kelto-koblenz.de/veranstaltungen.html
> werde wahrsacheinlich die 112er  aussuchen


Ich dachte RTF in Köln?


----------



## carboni1 (3. April 2011)

Schöne Bilder


----------



## cklein (5. April 2011)

Die Sportschule und der Breitensport fordert vollen Einsatz. Werde wohl erst Ostern wieder aufs Bike steigen.
Wird an dem Ostersamstag und an den Feiertagen gefahren?
Grüße aus Warendorf


----------



## !Ghostrider! (5. April 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Und der Rest der Meute sollte es doch schaffen am *09.04.11 um ayn in Sayn am Schloß zu sayn* .....Also macht mal ne Ansage wer kommt !!!!!!



Hi Toche 
ich werd mal schaun ob ich es zeitlich hinbekomme.
Gruß André


----------



## Dicker Bambini (5. April 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Ghostrider ? Fideljoe ? Sebb ? Olli ? Chaotin ? Schicko ? K-Lexx ? Müsli ? Sunny ? Mischbäck ? WilderWilli ? Alutzo ? JudoUwe ? wwck ? Sprungmonkey ? und und und ???????


 
Falls es nicht interessiert ... würde zu gerne am Samstag mit von der Partie sayn, muß nur layder mayn klaynes bike zum Onkel Doc bringen... Ayne Woche Pause, dann neue Bremse hinten ...

Viel Spaß bay Galama fahren... mayn Tempo


----------



## Andreas S. (5. April 2011)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Falls es nicht interessiert ... würde zu gerne am Samstag mit von der Partie sayn, muß nur layder mayn klaynes bike zum Onkel Doc bringen... Ayne Woche Pause, dann neue Bremse hinten ...
> 
> Viel Spaß bay Galama fahren... mayn Tempo



wir fahren soooo langsam ,da brauchst du keine Bremse


----------



## Judo-Uwe (6. April 2011)

Ja, war gestern mit Carlo auf dem Monrealer Ritterschlag unterwegs hochtechnisch und die Ein-Euro-Jobber waren morgens auch fegen und die Erde (Trail) am auflockern.Anschließend noch Kürrenberg und Hoch-Simmertrails mitgenommen.
Dafür waren wir heute schön ausfahren ab fünf ab Schloss Sayn ruhiges Töurchen einziges Manko die Standpauke von einem Herrn in Grün. Sechs Leute inclusive Obergemse


----------



## T-Brex (7. April 2011)

@Tom ...schönes Elztal....


@ Alle:

*SAMSTAG  um AYN in SAYN sayn*

Galamtour für mayn Comeback des Jahres....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (7. April 2011)

Mit oder ohne Klingel der Oberförsta hat uns bewußt abgefangen.
@Hangi gib vorher mal ein Zeichen dann wäre ich mitgefahren.
Ist die Elz wieder baumfrei?


----------



## Jaymano75 (7. April 2011)

@Tom: Du ziehst auf den Bildern immer den Bauch so ein.....Das mach sonst nur ischhhh.

@Toschi: Ich kann am SA layder nicht an Deiner Wiederaynstiegstour teilnehmen, da wir uns ein "schnuckeliges Plätzjen" im Garten bauen....und ich mit der Rüttelmaschine den Schotter in die ausgekofferte Fläche einarbeiten mussDaher viel Spaß und macht mal paar Foddos.

Rock ON
JAY


----------



## miyata (7. April 2011)

Alle die nicht um ayn in Sayn sayn können, können ja am Sonntag in der Nähe des Laacher Sees den Vulkanweg 13 mitfahren. Es sollte nicht später als neun los gehen. Treffpunkt könnte Laacher Mühle oder auch Hotel Waldfrieden sein. Kommt drauf an woher die meisten Interessenten kommen. Wenn ich es noch in Erinnerung habe etwas um die 50 Km mit an die 1000 Hm.
PS: Ich hatte mir in Wehr vorne und hinten Bratwurst aufgezogen aber es hat nichts genutzt.


----------



## T-Brex (8. April 2011)

So die Damen....ab morgen ist Schluß mit "lustitsch"

morgen wieder sehr sehr zahlraych



*um Ayn in Sayn erschayn !!!*


schöne Galama Sonnentour ! Ideal für die Entschleuniger und Wiederaynstayger Ziert euch nicht so ihr Ladyboys...schwingt die Hufe !!!!!




Achja.....Schinderhannes 2011 Emmelshausen...jetzt mit *27 Gemsen....*http://www2.your-sports.com/details...isten|Teilnehmerliste Internet BV&format=html


----------



## Andreas S. (8. April 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> So die Damen....ab morgen ist Schluß mit "lustitsch"
> 
> morgen wieder sehr sehr zahlraych
> 
> ...



1. dabbay
2. dabbay


----------



## miyata (8. April 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @miyata:
> Fasse zusammen.
> 
> Sonntag Abfahrt 9Uhr besser 8.30Uhr
> ...


----------



## Sunny77 (9. April 2011)

Was ist denn geplant heute? Funny Trails  Hasenpfad 

Habe die ganze Woche mit ner Erkältung rumgehangen und muss mich noch irgendwie motivieren ....


----------



## T-Brex (9. April 2011)

...Herrrrrrlischschsch...

Vielen Dank an mayne Escorte.....8 Gemsen ...Slowrider....Rheinstayg bis KO, Canyon, flach heim......43 km   knapp 600hm......für den Anfang OK.
Vielen Dank für euer Verständis....zumindest bei fast allen....


und nach der Tour ist vor der Tour......

Mittwoch wieder die Fayerabendrunde 1700 h ab Sayn 

und nächsten *Samstag, 16.04.11* nix um ayn in Sayn, sondern:

*1300 h Marktplatz Steimel *(St. Aymel)

für eine wunderschöne Tour durch den WW...SÄndy führt uns durch Hachenburg, Alpenroder Hütte, Dreifelder Weiher und und und .....nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## CF-Rafi (9. April 2011)

War heute eine tolle Veranschtaltung bei Canyon.Nach 200 km und knapp 2000 Hm bin jetzt zu nichts zu gebrauchen.Hat richtig Spass gemacht,obwohl ich nach 100 km Oberschenkelkrämpfe bekommen habe(zu wenig getrunken?).Dann ein Bisschen Tempo rausgenommen,ein Powerbar  und Isodrink rein und auf ein mal ging es wieder.Habe leider den Anschluss zu der Gruppe verloren , so dass ich die letzten 80 km fast alleine gefahren bin.
Egal,hauptsache geschaft.War übrigens meine Premiere bei dieser Distanz.

Und ein Lob an die Organisatoren gehört noch dazu.Top Verpflegung und Strecken Beschilderung


...und eine Gemsenherde habe ich auch noch zum Schluss beim Bummeln getroffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (9. April 2011)

Es gab dieses Jahr leider keine Hüpfburg, meine Kinder waren SAUER


----------



## Andreas S. (9. April 2011)

ach tosche,das kann doch gar nit sayn.Musste dir mal nen richtigen Bikecomputer kaufen.
Ich hatte 98km und 1600hm in 5:46 std.
Andere fahren in der gleichen Zeit 200 km
War ne schöne Tour,wenn nur der Abstecher zu Canyon nicht gewesen wäre.


----------



## T-Brex (9. April 2011)

Der Abstecher zu Canyon war schon ok....nur das er etwas länger gedauert hat als geplant, wegen der Schaltwerkreparatur.........aber bei der nächsten Panne im Wald haben wir auch unerwartete Wartezeit.....ist zwar nicht so schön, aber leider nicht zu vermeiden, wenn die Gruppe zusammen weiterfährt....war doch trotzdem schön heute ...finde ich zumindest ....bis auf die Hüpfburg.......das war wirklich ein Verlust heute...

@ Müsli:  schickst Du mir die Büldas von Ete mit Brandsätzen bitte per email....Bedankt !!


----------



## miyata (9. April 2011)

Habe heute in KO in der Nähe des Gerichtes ganz viele Gemsen auf dem Weg zu Canyon gesehen. Als ich nach meiner Stadtrunde selbst vor Ort war, waren die Gemsen schon wieder im Stall.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (9. April 2011)

Bin auch wieder zurück habe mir den kompletten Rheinsteig auf der Rücktour gegeben 90km und 2500Hm jetzt weiß ich wie sich deine Oberschenkel anfühlen Sepp morgen kannst du mich am Berg abhängen Hangi
Diesmal hielt mich keiner am Römerturm auf komplett gefahren gehört ebenfalls zum Rheinsteig


----------



## T-Brex (9. April 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Bin auch wieder zurück habe mir den kompletten Rheinsteig auf der Rücktour gegeben 90km und 2500Hm jetzt weiß ich wie sich deine Oberschenkel anfühlen Sepp morgen kannst du mich am Berg abhängen Hangi
> Diesmal hielt mich keiner am Römerturm auf komplett gefahren gehört ebenfalls zum Rheinsteig




meine Jungs haben dich 1645h  im Park in Sayn gesehen......da waren wir (ohne Höhenmeter) schon wieder frisch geduscht.......und haben uns  kurz danach an den Flayschlappen aus der Nickenicher-Edel-Schmiede gelaabt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alutzo (9. April 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> *Dann drückt mir mal die Daumen das ich das packe .
> 
> Aber erst einmal morgen Sonntag Tour von Miyata Abfahrt 8.30Uhr am Hotel Waldfrieden (MariaLaach)
> Oder 8 Uhr Abfahrt bei mir (bitte rechtzeitig vor Ort sein ohne Hetze benötige ich 25 min bis zum Hotel)*



Hallo Hangi, würde morgen gerne mitfahren, wenn ich nicht verpenne bin ich kurz vor 8:00 Uhr bei dir.


----------



## Andreas S. (9. April 2011)

alutzo schrieb:


> Hallo Hangi, würde morgen gerne mitfahren, wenn ich nicht verpenne bin ich kurz vor 8:00 Uhr bei dir.



du verpennst


----------



## T-Brex (9. April 2011)

Der SÄndy ist soooo ayn süßer Kerl


----------



## Judo-Uwe (9. April 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> meine Jungs haben dich 1645h im Park in Sayn gesehen......da waren wir (ohne Höhenmeter) schon wieder frisch geduscht.......und haben uns kurz danach an den Flayschlappen aus der Nickenicher-Edel-Schmiede gelaabt...


Siehste mal wie schnell ich war da hatte ich noch ein Drittel vor mir


----------



## Andreas S. (9. April 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Siehste mal wie schnell ich war da hatte ich noch ein Drittel vor mir


ich auch,allerdings hatte ich schon 2/3 hinter mir



T-Brex schrieb:


> Der SÄndy ist soooo ayn süßer Kerl



dat issa,joou dat issa


----------



## T-Brex (10. April 2011)

....See, Windräder und Turm wirst Du *nächsten Samstag* ab 

*St.eimel Downtown Marktplatz 1300 h *

....auch erleben......


----------



## T-Brex (10. April 2011)

doch zuvor dürfen wir aufgrund der "konsolidierten Abfahrtszeitenregelung" die langzaytvermißten *Klaus und Klaus* am Mittwoch 1700 h ab Schloß Sayn wieder begrüßen


----------



## ww-ck (10. April 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Moinmoin, hatte auch ne kleine Runde zum Ausrollen!  Direkt zu Anfang zwei Locals aus Hillscheid getroffen und zusammen für mich neue Wege und Trails erfahren.
> Also, wänndämmnäääx hier was geht, probieren wir die mal aus.
> 
> Vllt sehen wir den Ayn oder Anderen mal in Sayn..
> ...


Moin, Moin,
wie war die Tour mit Ete? Hast du ihm gezeigt wo der Hammer hängt, oder wie schnell eine Gemse den Berg hoch kommt?
Bei dem Workshop hoffentlich viel gelernt.
Gruß Chrisitan


----------



## miyata (10. April 2011)

Hatte heute eine schöne Tour mit drei Gemsen (Vulkanweg 13 mit schönen Ergänzungen von Hangi) und mußte feststellen, dass die Tierchen ihren Namen zu recht tragen. 
Das angeführt bezieht sich wohl eher auf einige Bergabpassagen. An meiner Steigfähigkeit werde ich arbeiten. Ich fands auch eine schöne Runde 57Km 1300Hm bei der man für einige Asphaltstücke noch alternativen finden kann. 
Habe bei einem letzten Trail am See noch einen Abflug geschafft. Der Stamm über den ich drüber wollte war wohl zu dick und mußt durch eine Dornenhecke. Mein linkes Bein und Arm sehen jetzt aus wie ein Schnittmuster.


----------



## T-Brex (12. April 2011)

Morgen *Mittwoch 1700 h Fayerabendtoürchen ab Sayn*

bitte recht zahlraych erschayn !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (12. April 2011)

moinmoin,
schön das sich alle am Samstag den schönsten Tayl des Westerwaldes anschauen
Es gibt kayne Tragepassagen,also alles fahrbar.Sogar der DrayfelderWayher hat wieder Wasser.Natürlich werden wir wieder ayne Runde um den Wayher fahren.
Die Strecke besteht aus 66 Rollkilometer und knapp 900hm.
Ich habe kayn Catering beauftragt.

Achja,ich bin morgen bis Freitag in Nußloch.Jemand ne Handtasche?


----------



## Andreas S. (12. April 2011)

schade,die haben kein Leder mehr.Sie müssen warten bis die Kuh stirbt


----------



## Dicker Bambini (12. April 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> moinmoin,
> schön das sich alle am Samstag den schönsten Tayl des Westerwaldes anschauen
> Es gibt kayne Tragepassagen,also alles fahrbar.Sogar der DrayfelderWayher hat wieder Wasser.Natürlich werden wir wieder ayne Runde um den Wayher fahren.
> Die Strecke besteht aus 66 Rollkilometer und knapp 900hm.
> ...


 
Hoffe kann auch... Kann ich mit Rad anreisen, wenn, und oben irgendwo aussteigen???
Was haste denn genau vor. Geht also diesmal nicht richtung meine Mama??? Sind ja Teile von ww-ck und mir geklaut...


----------



## Andreas S. (12. April 2011)

lass dich überraschen.Nix Döttesfeld.
Nix geklaut.Ich war 1.
Kommen bei dir vor der Haustüre vorbei.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (12. April 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> lass dich überraschen.Nix Döttesfeld.
> Nix geklaut.Ich war 1.
> Kommen bei dir vor der Haustüre vorbei.


 
hier bei mir ??? ne mach dat net!! was soll ich denn zu hause erzählen wo ich war


----------



## Dicker Bambini (12. April 2011)

Na dann Ändy... lassen wir uns mal übergeraschen...


----------



## carboni1 (12. April 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Morgen *Mittwoch 1700 h Fayerabendtoürchen ab Sayn*
> 
> bitte recht zahlraych erschayn !!


 
Werde auch auch mal wieder da sein


----------



## ww-ck (13. April 2011)

Moin, moin,

fährt Sonntag jemand in Andernach die CTF mit? Große Runde.
Gruß Christian


----------



## eifeljeti (13. April 2011)

Wenn ich meinen Chef zuhause überzeugt bekomme bin am Sonntag auch dabei! Wann ist denn in Eich der Start geplant?
Samstag kann ich nicht da man meine Arbeitskraft wieder im Dienst braucht 
Bis dahin
Hein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (13. April 2011)

Start wie das letzte Ma um 08.30 Uhr?


----------



## T-Brex (14. April 2011)

...hier noch der "Nachschlag" von gestern....

zuerst 6, am Ende dann 10 Gemsen auf gut 34 km Aubach/Engelsbachtal...und gemeinsamer Ausklang beim Rabi Jakob......


*Samstag  1300 h nix in Sayn sondern:*

*um ayn in Steimel 1300 h Marktplatz*


----------



## miyata (14. April 2011)

So zurück von der Feierabend-Runde. Bin die Hälfte der Sonntag CTF gefahren. 37Km mit 760 Hm. Werde auch am Sonntag am Start sein. Ich hoffe es sind nicht nur die schnellen Gemsen am Start.


----------



## carboni1 (14. April 2011)

Wer fährt den welche Strecke(31km,49km oder 67km)?


----------



## carboni1 (15. April 2011)

Wann sollte man den ca. zurück sein von der 67 km Strecke?


----------



## carboni1 (15. April 2011)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Ich werde auch wohl nach der 49er aussteigen und dann wieder heimfahren. Es steht noch ein Geburtstag aus. Wenn also nichts dazwischen kommt bis Sonntag!


 
Vielleicht sollte ich doch die 49er Strecke fahren, hab am Sonntag noch was vor! Wäre gerne so ca. um 12 Uhr wieder zuhause!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (15. April 2011)

..und nochmal für alle Blitzmerker...


morgen Samstag 16.04.11


*um ayn in Steimel am Marktplatz sayn 

und ganz zahlraych erschayn für die schöne "Alpenroder Hütte Tour" 

*besonderes Highlight: Führung durch Super-Ändy !!!* kostenlos !!!
*


----------



## Andreas S. (15. April 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ..und nochmal für alle Blitzmerker...
> 
> 
> morgen Samstag 16.04.11
> ...




*Genauuuuu!
*


----------



## Andreas S. (16. April 2011)

moinmoin,
da der höchste Punkt der heutigen Tour auf ca. 530m üNN liegt,rate ich jedem ne Windjacke bzw. Weste mit zu nehmen.Hier in den Highlands sind es bestimmt 3-4°C kälter als am Rhein.
Müsli kann zur Not auch ein paar Heizpads einpacken.

Treffpunkt wie gehabt 1300 Uhr in
57614 Steimel
Marktplatz Stadtmitte


----------



## T-Brex (16. April 2011)

Sooo nach den leggaren Steaks vom "Hoflieferant" gehts mir wieder gut.

Schöne Alpenroder Hütte Tour.....knapp 70 km HM ? knapp 900....

11 Gemsen auf zügiger Tour unterwegs.

St.Eimel, Hachenburg, Alpenroder Hütte, Dreifelder Weiher, Marienrachdorf, Brückrachdorf, St.Eimel.

Danke an SÄndy für die Führung......

@ Olli: ist die Chaotin nach Hause gefahren oder habt Ihr euch noch auf einen Dreier auf der "Besucher-Ritze" geaynigt?


----------



## chaotin64 (16. April 2011)

Chaotin ist nach Hause gefahren ohne 3er und kommt gerade aus der Badewanne mit bleischweren Beinen.
ich bin tot




T-Brex schrieb:


> Sooo nach den leggaren Steaks vom "Hoflieferant" gehts mir wieder gut.
> 
> Schöne Alpenroder Hütte Tour.....knapp 70 km HM ? knapp 900....
> 
> ...


----------



## chaotin64 (16. April 2011)

@Müsli und Tom schön das es Männer mit Humor gibt fahrt ihr mal fein alleine morgen ...ich bin leidend )



Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ja dann bis morgen gute Besserung sehen dich morgen auf der 67er Runde ich Eich .
> Danach kannste dann sagen lasst den Tierarzt kommen
> 
> Schließe mich mit den Bauchschmaychelei Tosche an.
> ...


----------



## carboni1 (16. April 2011)

ja und wir haben heute das Brexbachtal unsicher gemacht fast 40km mit 660Hm


----------



## Dicker Bambini (16. April 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Danke an SÄndy für die Führung......
> 
> @ Olli: ist die Chaotin nach Hause gefahren oder habt Ihr euch noch auf einen Dreier auf der "Besucher-Ritze" geaynigt?


 
Ich habe hart dran gearbeitet aber der ausschlaggebende Impuls ist ausgeblieben 
... Gästehaus hätte ich ja auch noch gehabt, und ne Badewanne auch ...


----------



## Dicker Bambini (16. April 2011)

chaotin64 schrieb:


> Chaotin ist nach Hause gefahren ohne 3er und kommt gerade aus der Badewanne mit bleischweren Beinen.
> ich bin tot


 
Freut mich wenn Du gut ins Tal gefunden hast... ist hoffentlich nicht das Tal der Tränen. 
Morgen ne lockere Runde ausradeln hilft aber... nur nicht mit Tom


----------



## Dicker Bambini (16. April 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Schwarz macht schlank


 
Gut das ich nicht drauf bin, denn ich hatte ja ROT ... jetzt weis ich auch warum Tosche das kleine SCHWARZe drüber gezogen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (16. April 2011)

schön das es allen gefallen hat.
Werde mich dann auch mal auf die Suche für eine ganz andere Tour machen,mit Abschnitte vom WW Steig,Wiedweg oder Kroppacher Schweiz.

Schwarz macht schlank,genau,jetzt weiß ich auch warum meine Gattin das Essen hat anbrennen lassen


----------



## Dicker Bambini (16. April 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> schön das es allen gefallen hat.
> Werde mich dann auch mal auf die Suche für eine ganz andere Tour machen,mit Abschnitte vom WW Steig,Wiedweg oder Kroppacher Schweiz.
> 
> Schwarz macht schlank,genau,jetzt weiß ich auch warum meine Gattin das Essen hat anbrennen lassen


 
Siehste, ich hab für die ganze Bagage selbst gekocht... Steak für die Großen und Schnitzel für die Kleinen


----------



## T-Brex (16. April 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> ja und wir haben heute das Brexbachtal unsicher gemacht fast 40km mit 660Hm




???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Wie jetzt ?....hat sich der Hund in Luft aufgelöst ??....oder war der Hund ein Bär, den Du uns aufbinden wolltest ????

Wäre schön gewesen uns dayne entzückende Anwesenhayd zu tayl werden zu lassen...dann hätten Christiane und Claudia das ayn oder andere wegen 24h Rennen Diez gequatschen können !!!!!!!!!!!!

neeneenee....und dat alles nur weschen der Hormone....


----------



## chaotin64 (16. April 2011)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Freut mich wenn Du gut ins Tal gefunden hast... ist hoffentlich nicht das Tal der Tränen.
> Morgen ne lockere Runde ausradeln hilft aber... nur nicht mit Tom


 Das kannste mir glauben morgen ganz locker und keine 1500 hm
Oli vielen dank nochmals fürs Fahren und die Unterstützung suuuuper danke dir und deiner Family ein schönes WE


----------



## carboni1 (16. April 2011)

????????????
Hab alles im griff, es war kein hund sondern................


----------



## carboni1 (16. April 2011)

chaotin64 schrieb:


> Das kannste mir glauben morgen ganz locker und keine 1500 hm
> Oli vielen dank nochmals fürs Fahren und die Unterstützung suuuuper danke dir und deiner Family ein schönes WE


 
fährst du morgen in andernach?


----------



## T-Brex (16. April 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> fährst du morgen in andernach?


----------



## carboni1 (16. April 2011)

nee nee was du wieder denkst


----------



## T-Brex (17. April 2011)

Büldas von gestern:  biddaschähn....

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/...766.107028666022618&notif_t=photo_album_reply


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaotin64 (17. April 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> fährst du morgen in andernach?


 Hi Carboni kann wieder laufen aber biken heute nö,ich muß renovieren da ich am 1 Mai umziehe wieder mal grins.
Bis vielleicht am Mittwoch denke mir, das ich dann wieder dabei bin.
hey deine Holde fährt die denn nun in Diez mit wäre super wenn wir zu viert wären.
Grüße


----------



## Dicker Bambini (17. April 2011)

Nach was am Rande...

Wie Chaotin und ich mit dem Benzin getriebenen Untersatz in der Staygung kurz vor St.Eimel waren, kam uns auf dem an den Wald grenzenden Radweg eine Gemse  bergab rtg. Puderbach entgegen. 

Wer war das ???? Mischbäck !!!??? (gegen 16:15Uhr). War keiner aus der gestrigen Truppe !!!

War ne Klima-Jacke nach erster Schätzung...


----------



## ww-ck (17. April 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Belohnung gab es auch, gute Verpflegung mit super Streuselkuchen plus unnötige Fettzufuhr am Ende der Tour


Alles schon wieder abtrainiert











Gruß Christian


----------



## T-Brex (17. April 2011)

Abtrainiert ...und was ist mit dem Hilfsmotor "Paula"  da an daynem Heck ...da wirst Du schön den Berg hoch geschoben...


----------



## ww-ck (17. April 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Abtrainiert ...und was ist mit dem Hilfsmotor "Paula"  da an daynem Heck ...da wirst Du schön den Berg hoch geschoben...


Wir haben die Kraft der zwei Herzen. Für irgendwas müssen die Kids ja da sein, gelle. Interessant wird es aber erst am Berg wenn Paulas Beine müde werden, sie aufhöhrt zu trampeln und die Pedalen dann schlagartig nach hinten unten wandern - macht als Fahrer irre Spaß, da kein Freilauf.


----------



## Andreas S. (17. April 2011)

genauu,habe ich auch,denn ich bin die ganze Strecke gefahren.
Nicht jeder kann das von sich behaupten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (18. April 2011)

*Allemann Achtung*...und Frau auch....

*Mittwoch 1700 h 

Fayerabendrunde ab Schloß Sayn *

bitte recht zahlraych....

...und Klayngeld für ayn, zway... " Wayzen danach " mitbringen...


----------



## carboni1 (18. April 2011)

ok


----------



## klexx (19. April 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *Allemann Achtung*...und Frau auch....
> 
> *Mittwoch 1700 h
> 
> ...



Klaus und klau sind dabay 
Bitte lannnngsam mit mir


----------



## T-Brex (19. April 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ich ma auch dabbay
> möet Lischt??



Am besten ja, mit "Notlicht", damit Du noch zum Arès-Bike mitkommen kannst

wir können dann schonmal die Lokalität für den 09.Mai checken...gebucht ist schon...


----------



## T-Brex (20. April 2011)

Anmeldung in Rhens ab sofort möglich 


http://www.mtb-rhens.de/?page_id=16


----------



## Jaymano75 (20. April 2011)

da der erste Anmelder die 50km fährt und die Startnummern wohl  mit  500 oder so los gehen wird TOSCHE doch tatsächlich die N°1 am Lenker haben !!!!!!!!


NEIN - Unglaublich!!!!!

Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Schicko (20. April 2011)

Sind beim Rabbi!


----------



## Schicko (20. April 2011)

Is et net schön!


----------



## Schicko (20. April 2011)

Sauerkrautsupp es lecker!!!


----------



## Schicko (20. April 2011)

Wat esse mir dann jetzt!???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (20. April 2011)

Schicko schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 207928
> Wat esse mir dann jetzt!???




eine neue Lady?


----------



## Jaymano75 (20. April 2011)

Schicko schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 207926Is et net schön!




geht da was?


----------



## Jaymano75 (20. April 2011)

Schicko schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 207927
> Sauerkrautsupp es lecker!!!




Carboni sollte lieber mal ne Haxe essen...man hast DU abgenommen.... alles nur wegen dem Tuning????


----------



## carboni1 (20. April 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Carboni sollte lieber mal ne Haxe essen...man hast DU abgenommen.... alles nur wegen dem Tuning????


 
Da haste RECHT!


----------



## miyata (21. April 2011)

Ist morgen eine Gemse aus dem Stall unterwegs?


----------



## carboni1 (22. April 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Leider ich nicht.
> Arbeit liegt an, da retten mich auch kein Feiertag.
> 
> Sonntag und Montag wollte ich mal gucken ob etwas geht.
> ...


 
Elzbachtal hört sich gut an, Sonntag hätte ich auch Zeit


----------



## carboni1 (22. April 2011)

Sorry, bei mir geht es nur am Sonntag!


----------



## ww-ck (22. April 2011)

Ich hoffe du fährst die Elztalrunde noch mal dieses Jahr. Montag klappt bei mir leider auch nicht.
Gruß Christian


----------



## miyata (22. April 2011)

Harte 80 im Gemsen Tempo werde ich warscheinlich nicht schaffen, würde aber trotzdem mit fahren. Ich würde auf dem Weg zur Elz einsteigen und da ich die Gegend kenne dort aussteigen wo ich es für nötig halte. 
Bin Heute super durch den Mayener Stadtwald. Sehr enge Trials mit einigen Steigungen, die die ein oder andere Gemse auch auf die Hufe bringen würde. 60 Km 1250 Hm. Werde die Strecke noch verfeinern und dann für die anbieten, die nicht Samstags um ayn in sayn sayn können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (22. April 2011)

Mit Samstags werden wir sehn Wenn Du morgen den Treffpunkt angibst kann Du ja auch vorschlagen wo auf der Strecke ich euch auflauern kann.
Muß jetzt meinen ehelichen Pflichten nach kommen und zum Fabio ein Eis holen.


----------



## cklein (22. April 2011)

Morgen um 1 in Mayen?


----------



## cklein (22. April 2011)

T-Brex, wann gibt es die Bekleidung?


----------



## miyata (22. April 2011)

Das Eis muß ausreichen. Muß auf meine Figur achten. Sonst laufe ich Gefahr auf den von Euch bei jeder Tour geschossenen Fotos "auch" den Bauch einziehen zu müssen.


----------



## cklein (23. April 2011)

nach über 4 Wochen radeln ohne Gemsen, erscheine ich Heute um ayn in Sayn, bevor es wieder weitere 4 Wochen auf Lehrgang geht.
Bis später


----------



## dosenfeuer (23. April 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Abbruch! Der dritte Reifen in drei Wochen!  Peng!
> 
> Hoffe, die anderen hatten noch die zwei restlichen Burgen gesehen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Viktor,

eine sogenannte Luftnummer. Mach Dir nichts draus, ich fahre derzeit mit meinem alten Bergwerk-Aluesel. Mit dem anderen darf ich nicht fahren, wegen der akuten Waldbrandgefahr (Dosenfeuer). Seit 4 Monaten bastelt mein Händler am neuen Bike. ich glabe die Dose hat das feuer verloren oder ist abgebrannt.

Ich wünsche allen dicke Eier und eine Handbreit Luft unter der Felge.

Österlichen Gruß

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (23. April 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Beways
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 208139



mich beruhigt es aber ungemayn,das du noch lachen kannst
Sind dayne Rayfen evtl. auch schon im Verwesungsprozess?


----------



## cklein (23. April 2011)

Bei mir sind es dann insgesamt 75km und 1350hm laut gps-track geworden. Bin noch bis Lahnstein weil kein Zug kam. War schön mit euch Gemsen mal wieder ne Runde zu drehen.


----------



## Andreas S. (23. April 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Genau, die haben sich letzte Wochen in St. Eimel aynen ayngefangen...
> 
> 
> Igggitttt...
> ...



ok,dann antworte ich nicht


----------



## !Ghostrider! (23. April 2011)

Ist jemand Morgen Vormittag so gegen 10 Uhr unterwegs?


----------



## Andreas S. (23. April 2011)

ja,ich.
abba dann nur noch 1 std,und danach


----------



## !Ghostrider! (24. April 2011)

Na dann mal Prost!


----------



## Dicker Bambini (24. April 2011)

@Tosche
Hab heute mal ne Runde für die Tour around the Chic abgefahren! Muss noch etwas verfeinert werden, aber waren so schon 47 km von mir aus! Sind auch ein paar hm drin! Wann Termin?

@all
Buenos Aires ... Frohe Ostern!


----------



## alutzo (24. April 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Info
> 
> ...




Hi Tom, vielleicht schaffe ichs morgen ... und wenn, dass ich rechtzeitig den Treffpunkt finde ... Grüße


----------



## Andreas S. (25. April 2011)

das war heute bisher das Highlight für 2011.Diese Strecke ist wirklich kaum zu toppen.Es waren zwar ein paar Tragepassagen an den Treppen dabbay,doch der Rest war echt SUPER
4 Gemsen von Mayen Richtung Burg Eltz.Das muß unbedingt wiederholt werden.Danke an den Guido Tom und HilfsGuido miyata
Und zum alutzo muß ich wohl nix mehr sagendas kann er selbst baychten


----------



## miyata (25. April 2011)

War wirklich eine schöne Tour. Bei mir warns am Ende 72 Km. Es war fordernd aber nicht übertrieben ergeizig. Ein schöner Ausritt halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alutzo (25. April 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Da triffste den Nagel auf den Kopf.
> Das frühe Aufstehen hat sich mehr als gelohnt.
> Sonne und Natur satt dazu geniale Location was will man mehr.
> Bis auf einige wenige Wanderer am Ende der Tour kein Mensch unterwegs außer ein paar Gemsen.
> ...



Ja, war heut ne klasse Tour, hat alles gepasst 

@ Tom, kann ich den Action-Film den mal sehen ... war ja schließlich der Hauptdarsteller


----------



## miyata (25. April 2011)

Wenn ich jetzt drüber nach denke, weiß ich nicht ob ich die Stufen noch mal fahren würde. Allein der Gedanke auf einen dieser Eisenpfähle zu fallen. 
Da hat Aluzo richtig Glück gehabt zur richtigen Seite gefallen zu sein.
Jetzt habe ich zum ersten mal gesehen, wie tief meine Gabel eintaucht. Muß Sie auch! Hab ja nur einen Holm
Nochmal vielen Dank an Aluzu für das Ersatzteil.


----------



## Deleted 56720 (25. April 2011)

Ihr macht ja dolle Sachen mit den Racebikes, sin ja auch keine Dh-Bikes,
mit den Geräten soll mann ja auch nur breite Waldewege fahrn

Fürn Lutz könnt ich ja mal nen  Fahrtechnikseminar abhalten -  hat dem SAndy auch geholfen


----------



## Deleted 56720 (25. April 2011)

Schön, komm dann allerdings auch mit meinem Racebike - 80km mit 16Kg und 0,17m Federweg sind :kotz:


----------



## carboni1 (25. April 2011)

Gibt es GPS Daten von der Tour?


----------



## carboni1 (25. April 2011)

ja, ok mach ich!


----------



## miyata (25. April 2011)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Schön, komm dann allerdings auch mit meinem Racebike - 80km mit 16Kg und 0,17m Federweg sind :kotz:


 
Das schaffst Du schon, ich war auch mit knapp über 14Kg und 0,14m Federweg unterwegs.


----------



## miyata (25. April 2011)

Hab die Videos schon gesehen. Es ist schon eine verdammt schöne Strecke mit tollen Trails. Die gibt es zum Teil, allerdings nicht in einer solchen Länge an einem Stück, auch im Mayener Stadtwald. Ich arbeite daran.


----------



## Andreas S. (25. April 2011)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Schön, komm dann allerdings auch mit meinem Racebike - 80km mit 16Kg und 0,17m Federweg sind :kotz:



es sind 58 km gewesen und davon fast 40km nur Trails.
miyata ist auch mit einer Federwegsmaschine gefahren.
Du hättest aber auch mit dem Canyon mächtig Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (25. April 2011)

Hab noch was ! Alle die Ihr Hobby auch mit einem Schmuckstück zeigen wollen sollten sich einmal bei C2-Schmuck.com um sehen. Schöner Schmuck aus Edelstahl passend zum Mountainbike.


----------



## Mischbaeck (26. April 2011)

Hi wollte mal fragen wie es mit morgen aussieht, wer fährt und was an Strecke so geplant ist?


----------



## klexx (27. April 2011)

Schöne Tour mit 4 Gemsen


----------



## T-Brex (28. April 2011)

...und am Samstag gibts wieder eine schöne Tour mit ganz ganz vielen Gemsen


*Samstag um AYN in Sayn *



@Klamottenbesteller: der Osterhase hat was gebracht...ihr habt email-Post....

*Winterhose in XXL mit Sitzpolster zu haben !!! Bei Interesse bitte melden *_(der Besteller hat leider nicht gezahlt)_


----------



## hesinde2006 (28. April 2011)

Hi Gemeinde,
ich möchte die Gelegenheit bzw den Fred dazu nutzen nocheinmal auf den Critical Mass am Freitag in Koblenz hinzuweisen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=513000


----------



## miyata (29. April 2011)

Darin werden einige Gemsen sicherlich todschick aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (29. April 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...und am Samstag gibts wieder eine schöne Tour mit ganz ganz vielen Gemsen
> 
> 
> *Samstag um AYN in Sayn *



Was steht an? Any Ideas ? Ggf. Entschleuniger erwünscht? Taylstückgeeignet ?


----------



## T-Brex (29. April 2011)

..die Option hast Du doch immer 

Wie wärs mal wieder mit ner Köppel 'Tour über DogCity ??


----------



## ww-ck (29. April 2011)

Ich werde morgen Nachmittag Grundlagentraining an der Mosel fahren. Wenn jemand mit möchte, bitte bei mir melden.
12.00 Uhr Sayn, danach Vallendar, Koblenz und dann an der Mosel lang.
Gruß Christian


----------



## T-Brex (29. April 2011)




----------



## T-Brex (29. April 2011)

Morgen wieder in alter Frische



*um Ayn in Sayn am Schloß sayn*

Köppeltour mit ca. 60 km und 1000 hm.

(Entschleuniger und Rookies und Ladies mit Ausstiegs/Abkürungsoption)

*Bitte recht zahlraych mit dem MTB erschayn*


----------



## Jaymano75 (29. April 2011)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen Nachmittag Grundlagentraining an der Mosel fahren. Wenn jemand mit möchte, bitte bei mir melden.
> 12.00 Uhr Sayn, danach Vallendar, Koblenz und dann an der Mosel lang.
> Gruß Christian



Hi ,

dat is doch dat Gemsen um ayn in sayn Forum und nicht das um 12.... 

Vielleicht hat noch jemand ne Tour um 11h anzubieten und eine um 13:27h... dann fährt jeder für sich und keiner gemeinsam 

Nichts für ungut !!!!!

Jaymano


----------



## klexx (29. April 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Hi ,
> 
> dat is doch dat Gemsen um ayn in sayn Forum und nicht das um 12....
> 
> ...



Wenn ich es schaffe bin ich morgen dabay,,,,,,,,


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cklein (29. April 2011)

Was bin ich fertig: 110km, 2340hm, 6std15min
Sonne, Wolken, Regen, Schnee...alles dabei auf bis zu 1830m ü. NN 
Heftige Trails, mein MTB hats aber gemeistert
Schön wars


----------



## Jaymano75 (29. April 2011)

klexx schrieb:


> Wenn ich es schaffe bin ich morgen dabay,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




TAPATALK....COOL

Ich plane mal für ne Taylrunde mit Euch....sage morgen früh Bescheid!!!!!!!

Klaus, gerne mit Dir...ich entschleunige Dich auf Wunsch auch !!!!


----------



## T-Brex (29. April 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> Was bin ich fertig: 110km, 2340hm, 6std15min
> Sonne, Wolken, Regen, Schnee...alles dabei auf bis zu 1830m ü. NN
> Heftige Trails, mein MTB hats aber gemeistert
> Schön wars


...schick mal ein paar Büldas rüber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (29. April 2011)

Mir ist die Cam ins Gletscherwasser gefallen. Mal schauen, ob ich was retten kann...


----------



## T-Brex (29. April 2011)

..wir werden morgen die Gletscher am Köppel inspizieren...


----------



## Dicker Bambini (29. April 2011)

@tosche
Gibt's eigentlich einen konkreten Termin für Fahrrad fahren mit Schmackofatz in der Heimat ?


----------



## T-Brex (29. April 2011)

Nein, noch nicht....der Hans aus Engers.....müßte sich mal einschalten...der hat den Kontakt.....sobald was konkret wird, melde ich mich...


----------



## Dicker Bambini (29. April 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Nein, noch nicht....der Hans aus Engers.....müßte sich mal einschalten...der hat den Kontakt.....sobald was konkret wird, melde ich mich...


 

Soooooo  mog wi dat


----------



## Dicker Bambini (29. April 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> für 'ne warme Mahlzeit machen wir fast alles


 
Bin auch mal gespannt was da raus kommt ... (aus der Küche )
Die Tour dazu ist zu 90 % gefahren und eigentlich für jeden/ jede was !


----------



## Andreas S. (30. April 2011)

juuuten tach,
ich mach dann heute auch mal den Bremser.
Bin um ayn in sayn -Köppel?- ay wie fayn


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. April 2011)

Achtung ! Werde Euch ein Taylstück entschleunigen kommen!

Annonyme Ablehnung bitte an Tosche per Mail, der kann mich dann bitten zu Hause zu bleiben 

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## T-Brex (30. April 2011)

...aber in der neuen Gemsenkluft mitbringen..!!!....den dörty Clay Henry....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (30. April 2011)

...*Sunny 77*...????....wir kommen heute bei Dir an der Haustür vorbay.....bist Du dabbay ????


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. April 2011)

tolle Tour heute, die wilde 13....
habe 2 Videos bei facebook hochgeladen, u.a. das ALUTZO VIDEO:

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=180809568634543&oid=107028666022618&comments

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=180806091968224&oid=107028666022618&comments


Ihr müsst angemeldet sein, um die zu gucken. Sollte jemand nicht beim Gesichtsbuch sein und die Videos trotzdem gucken wollen, dann mal Bescheid geben, ggf. lade ich sie noch hier in Forum.

.... Tourbericht kommt vom Toschi oder so.....

Bilder vom Müsli !!!


----------



## T-Brex (30. April 2011)

....63 km und gut 1100 hm....mit 13 Gemsen...Sayn-Stromberg-Caan-Nauort-Alsbach-R.B.-DogCity-Hilgert-Köppel-Hilscheid-Valla-Sayn, die Sommersaison ist endgültig eröffnet..

Auf´m Köppel hatten wir neben den Rayfenpannen dann noch einen längeren Kantinenstopp, weil die Würstchen für die Herren ganz ganz frisch gemacht worden sind.....dann dauerts halt mal was länger...

Schöne sonnige Tour, die Regenschauer in alter Gemsenmanier ausgetanztund trocken durchgekommen. Zum Schluß von Valla noch ein klaynes Straßenrennen bis Sayn....das hat (trotz !!! den Jens*en*) die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit nach oben getrieben. 
Müsli hat uns noch ein paar unberührte Pfade ab vom Köppel gezeigt....da ist die letzten 50 Jahre kayner mehr lang.........

*nächsten Mittwoch wieder die Feierabendrunde 1700 h ab Schloß Sayn mit anschließender Einkehr....jammas..*..

*und nächsten Samstag 07 Mai. nix in Sayn, sondern 
*

*1330 h Nickenich am Sportplatz


*


----------



## T-Brex (30. April 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> *News vom Gardasee.
> 
> Sepp hat einen super Einstand in die Saison beim Sympatex Bike Festival am Gardasee geschafft. * *
> In der Master-Klasse belegte er einen sehr guten Platz 19.
> *



von 20 Startern ??....fray nach dem Motto : wer mich überholt ist Vorletzter...


----------



## T-Brex (30. April 2011)

Hans Albers ist berayt für Team 1

Barny ist in Team 4

Müsli Team 2


----------



## miyata (30. April 2011)

Darf ich als nicht Gemse auch am 7. Mai mit fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (30. April 2011)

Das freut michIch gebe mir auch Mühe nicht zu arg zu bremsen.


----------



## carboni1 (30. April 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hans Albers ist berayt für Team 1
> 
> Barny ist in Team 4
> 
> Müsli Team 2


 
Wer ist den Hans Albers


----------



## Schicko (30. April 2011)

Immer diese Pannen,aber geile Tour!!!!


----------



## Schicko (30. April 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> gucki mal im Facebook



Muss ich mich ja anmelden!


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. April 2011)

Schicko schrieb:


> Muss ich mich ja anmelden!




Meldest Du Dich halt als Peter Müller an 

aber loht sich


----------



## CF-Rafi (1. Mai 2011)

bin wieder im Lande und demnächt wieder in der Brex

@Hangi: bin am 7 dabei


----------



## T-Brex (1. Mai 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> bringst du dann den Sattel mit?
> mb


....NEIN, der Rafi fährt immer mit OHNE Sattel...!!!!.


----------



## miyata (1. Mai 2011)

*ACHTUNG ACHTUNG *
*Neue Sommerkluft abzugeben*
*1 Gemsentrikot in schwarz (die dicke Quali) Größe L*
*1 Gemsenhose kurz in M*

[/quote]

Nach welchen Kriterien wird man den ausgewählt um eine Gemsenkluft tragen zu dürfen?


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Mai 2011)

tach leutz,
also die Winterhosen sehen ja mal echt super aus.Tolles Design.
Macht einen schönen schlanken Fuß.
Die Tour gestern,also das eigentliche Radfahren hat auch sehr gefallen.
Wenn wir jetzt noch den Anteil von Pausen,Pannen,warten auf Jay,schieben,über querliegende Bäume kraxeln,essen und Foddosäschen um 50% reduzieren würden,dann müssten wir am Ende keine Zeitfahrmeisterschaft (Valla-Sayn gefühlte 6min) ausfahren und würden als Sahnehäubchen noch als ganze Gemsenherde in Sayn ankommen.

Achja,@müsli    2+


----------



## miyata (1. Mai 2011)

Dann betrachte die Ausstattung von mir "zukünftiger Gemse" als gekauft. Ich schaue im laufe der Woche vorbei, damit ich am Samstag auch schon das passende Outfit tragen kann.
Bin heute noch einmal die Tour Stadtwald Mayen, Kürrenberg, Blumerater Heide, Virneburg, St. Jost, Schloß Bürresheim, Mayen, gefahren. Nach meiner Messung knapp 40 Km und 950 Hm. Viele enge Trails und steile Anstiege. Biete sie demnächst den Gemsen an, die Samstags nicht aus dem Stall kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (1. Mai 2011)

Salü,zurück aus Südfrankreich, geplant war eigentlich die Trainingswochen bei Thomas Frischknecht in der Toskana zu verbringen. Doch da meine Tochter Zicklayn zweifach für die deutsche Meisterschaft nominiert ist,(400m Staffel Jugend und Frauen) brauchten wir ein Stadion mit Laufbahn gleichzeitig konnte ich morgens meine Einheiten in einem supergeilen Singletrailrevier ableisten.
Samstag würde ich gerne mitfahren mal abgesehen davon das es dort schöne Trails gibt die ich mit Carlo schon zwanzig Jahre regelmäßig fahre, werde ich beim Eifel-Mosel-Cup ins Renngeschehen eingreifen.
Start am Samstag 16.00 Uhr in Mehren Nähe Daun.
Fahrtzeit ca. 1.30 Std unterschieden wird in Hobby und Lizenz.
Wär doch mal was für die Grundlagenfahrer den Puls in den roten Bereich zu bringen.
@Olli wie wärs ,technisch einfache Strecke, ziehe für Samstag meine Geheimwaffe auf.


----------



## Jaymano75 (1. Mai 2011)

nach der gestrigen offiziellen "um ayn in sayn" (Tor)-T(o)ur heute als Kür eine schöne Runde mit good-friends gemacht....






dabei noch einen Frosch im Aubachtal gerettet 

Video:


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Mai 2011)

was soll das bedeuten: heute-Kür-schööööne runde-good friends-gestrigen Tortour???

Ich dachte wir sind die good friends und mit uns sind es die schönen Touren
Duuuuu wolltest doch mit mir nebeneinander zum Köppel radeln
Ich bin gespannt wie du aus dieser Nummer heraus kommst


----------



## Jaymano75 (1. Mai 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> was soll das bedeuten: heute-Kür-schööööne runde-good friends-gestrigen Tortour???
> 
> Ich dachte wir sind die good friends und mit uns sind es die schönen Touren
> Duuuuu wolltest doch mit mir nebeneinander zum Köppel radeln
> Ich bin gespannt wie du aus dieser Nummer heraus kommst



Lieber Andreas,

Ja - ihr sayd the best bike buddies i could ever dream of. Zur Untermauerung habe ich extra ein Video nur für Dich:


und das mit dem Köppel, tja da hast Du recht... das wird wohl nur per direkter Anfahrt möglich werden...vielleicht sollten wir mal zu Beginn da hoch und nicht erst nach 4000hm und 9000km


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Mai 2011)

wenn du das noch im SWR senden lässt,dann würde ich dir evtl. verzeihen.
Aber um den Köppelaufstieg kommste nicht vorbei.


----------



## Jaymano75 (1. Mai 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> wenn du das noch im SWR senden lässt,dann würde ich dir evtl. verzeihen.
> Aber um den Köppelaufstieg kommste nicht vorbei.




könnte wir mal ein Date ausmachen, so nur wir zwei , und dann aufn Köppel  ? 



aber besser mit Zeugen !!! 

P.S: Ich lade es bei SWR auf den Tube hoch !


----------



## CF-Rafi (1. Mai 2011)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> So bin gerade zurück vom Josef-Oster-Marathon in Ochtendung 216 km; 2850Hm und aufgrund der Abwesenheit eines Mitheizers konnte ich die 8:46 Std. lange Rennrad-Einheit fürs Grundlage fahren verbuchen.



Da warst Du als Gemse nicht der einzige.
Die Neu-Gemse Helmut, der mit uns die 200 bei Canyon gefahren ist,war auch dabei.Leider habe ich ihm erst abends die neuen Klamotten überreicht,so dass er "inkognito" unterwegs war.Er hat auch sehr das Orgateam gelobt.


----------



## miyata (2. Mai 2011)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Hört sich interesseant an, werde aber nicht fahren können, da ich arbeiten muss. Die nächsten Wochenenden stehen die Lehrstellenbörsen an. "Da kommt Freude auf".


 

Das Leben in einer Verwaltung ist hart Ich fühle mit Dir.


----------



## T-Brex (3. Mai 2011)

Morgen  wieder Feierabendrunde *1700 h ab Schloß *Sayn


@ Klamottenbesteller:  eure Sachen können abgeholt werden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (3. Mai 2011)

Hi Friends,

morgen die letzte Stufe der "Mission Cycle Planet".
Danach ist mein Rad nicht wieder zu erkennen

[email protected]üsli: Du bekommst mein Sattel am Samstag.
        Dank der Flex-Stütze brauche ich ihn nicht mehr


----------



## CF-Rafi (4. Mai 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> hast du nicht irgendwann Börsday?
> 
> mb



ja,ingerwann im laufe der Wocheund das Geschenk hole ich gleich in Mainz ab


----------



## miyata (4. Mai 2011)

Bin heute schon aynmal das Nette-Tal gefahren und muß sagen es ist perfekt für die Gemsentour am Samstag. 
Hangi schlag mal für Morgen eine Zeit zur Abholung des Outfit vor. Bin den ganzen Tag verfügbar.


----------



## T-Brex (4. Mai 2011)

schöne Feierabendrunde mit Sex Gemsen(ein Debütant der sich super eingefügt hat !!!!!jederzeit wieder willkommen) über 27 km und 600 hm mit vielen Trailsflott unterwegs

Sayn - Stromberg - Siedlung - Isenburg - Meinborn - Anhausen - RHWeg - Heimbach - Zoo - Sayn



und Samstag....nix in Sayn, sondern


*Samstag 1330h Sportplatz Nickenich*

Nettetaltour, Führer: Hangschieber.....mit über 60 km und 1500 hm.....


----------



## klexx (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde 
Ich habe 2 Fotos 
Vorher war noch alles io.
Danach exclusivfahrt ins Krankenhaus (Verdacht auf gehirnerschütterung )

Gruß von Klexx


----------



## Jaymano75 (4. Mai 2011)

klexx schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde
> Ich habe 2 Fotos
> Vorher war noch alles io.
> Danach exclusivfahrt ins Krankenhaus (Verdacht auf gehirnerschütterung )
> ...



Hallo Klaus,

was ist denn mit Dir passiert....?   Hoffe es geht schnell wieder gut.

Gute Besserung !!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (5. Mai 2011)

klexx schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde
> Ich habe 2 Fotos
> Vorher war noch alles io.
> Danach exclusivfahrt ins Krankenhaus (Verdacht auf gehirnerschütterung )
> ...


Hi Klexx,
hätte dich sofort behandeln können: Tupfer, Schere,Binde,Haut-Fluid-W,Krompresse und Klammerpflaster. Für Bruchpiloten immer im Camelback dabei.
Mußt nur dann bei uns mitfahren gute Besserung


----------



## T-Brex (5. Mai 2011)

klexx schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde
> Ich habe 2 Fotos
> Vorher war noch alles io.
> Danach exclusivfahrt ins Krankenhaus (Verdacht auf gehirnerschütterung )
> ...




Hoffentlich nichts wirklich Schlimmes. Gute Besserung 

und das nächste mal wieder mit den Gemsen fahren, dann passiert auch nix...


----------



## T-Brex (5. Mai 2011)

An die RennGemsen:

http://www.mtb-rhens.de/?page_id=35


Anmeldung für den Rhens-Marathon ist freigeschaltet.
7 Gemsen sind schon angemeldet. Na wer hat noch Lust ????
Bitte recht zahlraych...


----------



## EinHesseInRLP (5. Mai 2011)

Hi, ich war der Neue am Mittwoch...

War eine coole Runde, bin am Samstag auf jeden Fall dabei !

Freu mich, dass ich bei Euch mitfahren kann 

Gruß Frowin


----------



## eifeljeti (5. Mai 2011)

Samstag....nix in Sayn, sondern


*Samstag 1330h Sportplatz Nickenich*

Nettetaltour, Führer: Hangschieber.....mit über 60 km und 1500 hm.....[/QUOTE]


So eyne Sch...! Da ist mal wieder eine Tour bei mir vor der Haustür
und ich darf mal wieder Dienst schieben.
Viel Spass bei der Tour durchs Nettetal!

Gruß an alle
Hein


----------



## miyata (6. Mai 2011)

Wieso soll ich das Müslitempo gehen können? Ich will doch fahren.


----------



## hesinde2006 (6. Mai 2011)

Wer fährt an diesem Wochende im unteren Lahntal ?
Würde gern ein paar neue Trails fahren.


----------



## Jaymano75 (6. Mai 2011)

Happy birthday Rafi!!!


----------



## T-Brex (6. Mai 2011)

Happy Börsday Raffi 

Alles Gute zum 


*50*.ten

hast Dich gut gehalten, siehst aus wie 49


----------



## T-Brex (6. Mai 2011)

EinHesseInRLP schrieb:


> Hi, ich war der Neue am Mittwoch...
> 
> War eine coole Runde, bin am Samstag auf jeden Fall dabei !
> 
> ...



You´re wellcome 

....vielleicht lernst Du ja noch einen Hessen kennen....oder Black-Sepp ??? dabbay ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (6. Mai 2011)

soll ich morgen noch für jemanden ( OFW ist schon gebont) die Klamotten mitbringen??

bitte mal um Info !!


----------



## CF-Rafi (6. Mai 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Happy birthday Rafi!!!




Hi @ All,

danke für die Glückwünscheund für das Törtchen

und bis morgen beim Hangi


----------



## ww-ck (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo Raffi,
alles Gute zum Geburtstag und feier schön. 
Bike schon ausprobiert?
Gruß Christian


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Mai 2011)

hay Raffi,
wünsche Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## T-Brex (6. Mai 2011)

Also bitterschähn.....


alle die mit mir und Müsli mithalten können....


*morgen


1330 h Nickenich Sportplatz *

für eine schöne Nettetalrunde

...da müßten sich doch aynige angesprochen fühlen....oder ???


----------



## Dicker Bambini (6. Mai 2011)

@RAFI

Happy Birthday auch von mir... nur das Beste zum Wiegenfeste !!!


----------



## Dicker Bambini (6. Mai 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Also bitterschähn.....
> 
> alle die mit mir und Müsli mithalten können....
> 
> ...


 
Tschuligung... wollte nochmal gerne, habe aber am Sonntags Morgen um Früh Uhrzeit einen Gemsenmäßigen Fahrradeinsatz. Werde in Buschütten (Siegen) beim Firmen-Staffeltriathlon die Fahrradstrecke bewältigen. Is net wild... Aber natürlich im Gemsen-Driggo... 

Schöne Tour euch allen...


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Mai 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Also bitterschähn.....
> 
> 
> alle die mit mir und Müsli mithalten können....
> ...



ohoh,das wird eng.
das ist ja sooooo laaaaaaangsaaaaaam,da kipp ich bestimmt mit dem Rad um.
Aber ich versuchs trotzdem.Endlich mal ne Herausforderung


----------



## carboni1 (6. Mai 2011)

Von mir auch alles Gute  zum Geburtstag!
Bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (7. Mai 2011)

Danke Hangi für die schöne Tour Selbst ich habe vor meiner Haustür noch einige neue Trails kennengelernt. Man sollte doch öfter neue Wege und nicht immer die gleichen fahren.


----------



## T-Brex (7. Mai 2011)

Ja. Super Ayfel Tour mit dem Hangschieber 

15 Gemsen durchs Nettetal......65 km und satt 1100 hm....genauer Tousie gibts später vom Führer......Büldas dann wieder in Facebook.....gelle Müsli


----------



## CF-Rafi (7. Mai 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Ja. Super Ayfel Tour mit dem Hangschieber



dem schliesse ich mich zu 100% an.
Hat wieder Spass gemacht mit einer Gemsenherde zu ziehen
Und jetzt ran an die Steaks aus der Metzgerei Hangi-Corporation

@Tom: schönes Rädchen.Demnächst mal Asphalt lutschen,oder?


----------



## CF-Rafi (7. Mai 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Legga Flaysch, bei mir gibts Milchrays und den lecker Liondrink



Den Liondrink habe ich schon reigekippt.


----------



## CF-Rafi (7. Mai 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> wassn Liondrink?



ist streng geheim und für Leute Ü50 nicht zugelassen


----------



## miyata (7. Mai 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Und so sieht die Sonderzustellung aus


Du solltest mal in deinem Kiesbett das Unkraut jäten, dann gibet auch die Freigabe von den Damen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinHesseInRLP (7. Mai 2011)

Irgendwie bekomme ich die Qualität nicht besser hin.. 

War eine coole Tour !


----------



## EinHesseInRLP (7. Mai 2011)

Jawoll, hab ich. Kann ich dann in der Gruppe Bilder hochladen?


----------



## EinHesseInRLP (7. Mai 2011)

alles klaro


----------



## carboni1 (7. Mai 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Nur Gucke! un nich anne Gnöbbsche drücke
> 
> Brexbachgemsen


 
Wie war das noch mit dem Höhenprofil bei Google?


----------



## EinHesseInRLP (7. Mai 2011)

Auf meiner Pinnwand im facebook habe ich mal die Tour hochgeladen, da kann man sich das auch nett im google maps angucken. 

'Frowin Endres' mein Name


----------



## carboni1 (7. Mai 2011)

Das mit dem Sturtz heute war nicht ohne.......der Helm hat jetzt zwei tiefe Kerben und hätte ich mich nicht an dem Busch festgehalten wäre ich wohl tiefer gefallen. Die Stelle am Felsvorsprung war so schmal das du auf der Talseite nicht den Fuss abstellen kannst und der Fels war so glatt das es dort auch kein halten gab

So jetzt hab ich es auch:


----------



## Andreas S. (7. Mai 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> bei der Kmz. in Google earth das Speed Profil raus nehmen, und dann rechte Maustaste Kontextmenü-- Höhenprofil....
> 
> 
> hätt ich mir sparen können



die haben echt die Sateliten anhalten müssen um dir folgen zu können


----------



## Andreas S. (7. Mai 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Und so sieht die Sonderzustellung aus



was willste denn damit?
Ist abba nix für Traumpfade oder Eltztal.


----------



## carboni1 (7. Mai 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> bei der Kmz. in Google earth das Speed Profil raus nehmen, und dann rechte Maustaste Kontextmenü-- Höhenprofil....
> 
> 
> hätt ich mir sparen können


 
nicht ganz was ist kmz bzw. wo find ich die?


----------



## ww-ck (8. Mai 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> das ist ein dateiformat der aufzeichnung  des Tracks.
> kann man auch konvertieren...


... wobei konvertieren in diesem Fall nichts mit dem Wechsel von einer in die andere Religion zu tun hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (8. Mai 2011)

Morgen, Du musst die Datei erst in Google Speichern dann geht das auch mit dem Höhenprofil.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (8. Mai 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> was willste denn damit?
> Ist abba nix für Traumpfade oder Eltztal.


Heute live um 11.30 aus Richtung Wehr kam mir ein eiernder Rennradler in Gemsenkluft entgegen.Konnte gerade noch mit dem Auto  nach rechts auf den Grünstreifen ausweichen


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Mai 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Heute live um 11.30 aus Richtung Wehr kam mir ein eiernder Rennradler in Gemsenkluft entgegen.Konnte gerade noch mit dem Auto  nach rechts auf den Grünstreifen ausweichen



musstes du ausweichen weil der Gemsenkluftträger so geeiert hat oder weil du lachen musstes?


----------



## miyata (8. Mai 2011)

Die Gemsen sind überall !!! Habe heute eine mit Familie in Koblenz am Rheinufer gesehen.


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Mai 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Voll die Seuche



hört sich nicht gut an.
wassn passiert?


----------



## Dicker Bambini (8. Mai 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> *Denkt an morgen Montag 19 Uhr!*
> *Vortreffen für das 24er Rennen in Diez.*


 
Ich Nickese... muß der anderen Sportart die noch so bay mir nebenbay läuft Tribut zollen. Hab morgen kay zayt...

Bitte, Bitte dementsprechend mit Info's versorgen, wegn Treffen und Besorgungen usw. Wenn was zu tun is, bitte info.... Danke !!!


----------



## T-Brex (8. Mai 2011)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Ich Nickese... muß der anderen Sportart die noch so bay mir nebenbay läuft Tribut zollen. Hab morgen kay zayt...
> 
> Bitte, Bitte dementsprechend mit Info's versorgen, wegn Treffen und Besorgungen usw. Wenn was zu tun is, bitte info.... Danke !!!




Der Tisch ist für 20 Personen bestellt....wenn ich da nachher 10 "Nichtkommer" auslösen muß............dann .......

@Olli ist schon ok....aber wie gesagt....der Rest bitte erschayn...


----------



## Jaymano75 (8. Mai 2011)

Verkaufe  event. die neue BREXBACHGEMSEN Winterhose mit Polster in Gr. L, da sie mir nicht 100%passt.....

Hose ist neu und unbenutzt.

Hat ggf. jemand interesse? Gerne Mail schicken.


----------



## CF-Rafi (8. Mai 2011)

Hi,
für die,die meine neue "Einarmige Rakete" noch nicht gesehen haben:









 Mehr in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (8. Mai 2011)

Schön......und wo kommt die Rakete mal zum Renneinsatz?


----------



## CF-Rafi (8. Mai 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Schön......und wo kommt die Rakete mal zum Renneinsatz?



Alles schon geplant


----------



## CF-Rafi (9. Mai 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> *Denkt an morgen Montag 19 Uhr!
> Vortreffen für das 24er Rennen in Diez.*



Hallo,
bin heute nicht dabei,da ich Nachtdienst habe.
Werde mich morgen bei Tom schlau machen.
Viel Spass heute abend


----------



## cklein (9. Mai 2011)

Mir ist doch Heute tatsächlich eine Gemse Nähe Vereiner Alm auf der Karwendelrunde über den Weg gelaufen... 
mtb-mittenwald.de/touren/mountainbike_karwendelrunde.asp


----------



## T-Brex (10. Mai 2011)

morgen wieder Fayerabendbiken !!


*Mittwoch 1700 h ist Gemsentaym*


bitte zahlraych erschayn


----------



## EinHesseInRLP (10. Mai 2011)

Dabei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (10. Mai 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> Mir ist doch Heute tatsächlich eine Gemse Nähe Vereiner Alm auf der Karwendelrunde über den Weg gelaufen...
> mtb-mittenwald.de/touren/mountainbike_karwendelrunde.asp



Biste nur noch unterwegs....wann biste denn wieder dabbay???


----------



## ElbertHai (10. Mai 2011)

Hey Tosche,
Ich werde es vermutlich mal wieder schaffen und komm morgen nach Sayn.
Gruß Sascha


----------



## T-Brex (10. Mai 2011)

ElbertHai schrieb:


> Hey Tosche,
> Ich werde es vermutlich mal wieder schaffen und komm morgen nach Sayn.
> Gruß Sascha



   Verdammt lang her...

...dann können wir ja auch mal einen Termin für Deine Gelbachtaltour ausmachen...


----------



## ElbertHai (10. Mai 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Verdammt lang her...
> 
> ...dann können wir ja auch mal einen Termin für Deine Gelbachtaltour ausmachen...


 
Ich freue mich auch schon. Für morgen ist zwar Regen gemeldet, aber das hält nen Westerwälder nicht ab


----------



## T-Brex (10. Mai 2011)

ElbertHai schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auch schon. Für morgen ist zwar Regen gemeldet, aber das hält nen Westerwälder nicht ab




für 1700h ist kayn Regen bestellt, zumindest nicht ab Sayn


----------



## ElbertHai (10. Mai 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> für 1700h ist kayn Regen bestellt, zumindest nicht ab Sayn


 
Stimmt! Du bist ja der Wettergott!!!


----------



## cklein (10. Mai 2011)

Spätestens zum Schinderhannes sollte ich wieder in der Gegend sein! Vielleicht schaffe ich es aber auch schon nächste Woche Mittwoch...


----------



## Schicko (11. Mai 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom relaxen
danach,schönes Türchen mit gerade 
mal 14Gemslein!!!! lol.......


----------



## T-Brex (12. Mai 2011)

Genau....14 Gemsen unterwegs...30 km und gut 600 hm.

Sayn - Höhr-Grenzhausen - Sayn....mit Trailaynlagen...


----------



## T-Brex (12. Mai 2011)

*Gemsenkluft*


an alle Neu- und AltGemsen

bitte schickt mir  *per email*  was ihr haben möchtet.

Also Was, Wovon, Wieviel, in welcher Größe !!

OK ? Dann is ja gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (12. Mai 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Nabend die Herren
> 
> Und noch immer habe ich die Möglichkeit 1 Mädel nachzumelden oder einen getarnten Herren
> 
> Ich glaube mir würde ein kurzer Rock mit Sitzeinlage bestimmt gut stehen.


----------



## Mischbaeck (12. Mai 2011)

@ Lutz

Hi wollte mal nachhören, wie es mit unserem Geheimtraining Morgen ausschaut?
Weißt schon was?

Muss doch meine neuen Sachen ausprobieren! ;-) Freu ;-)


----------



## Mischbaeck (12. Mai 2011)

Wie schon gesagt! 

Geheim ;-)!!!

Aubachtal -Urbachtal - Dernbacherkopf und weiter weiß ich net so genau.


----------



## miyata (12. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mir schon vorgenommen die startenden Gemsen durch meine Anwesenheit zu unterstützen. Selbst fahren würde mich in der Saarschleife interessieren, wenn dort Gemsen am Start sind. 
Wie hat T-Brex das mit der Gemsenkluft gemeint? Welche Auswahl hätte ich denn?


----------



## chaotin64 (12. Mai 2011)

ein einziges -Frauenteam na super dann müssen wir nur eine rudne fahren hahahaha wie witzig ist das denn
grüße


Hangschieber schrieb:


> Nabend die Herren
> 
> News von der PX Challenge und dem 24er Event in Diez
> 
> ...


----------



## chaotin64 (12. Mai 2011)

na dann werden jetzt bestimmt sich 20 Frauenteams anmelden wayl alle denken klar nur ayne Runde und dann gehts ab zum fayern und trotzdem Treppchen heh ? hahaha das ist ja mal ein richtig guter Event


----------



## miyata (12. Mai 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Bring dein Frauchen mit wayl meine Dame ist auch dabay.
> 
> Saarschleife wäre was  dieses Wochenende fällt dafür bei mir die Entscheidung!
> 
> ...


 

Frauchen wird eingeplant


----------



## T-Brex (13. Mai 2011)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt!
> 
> Geheim ;-)!!!
> 
> Aubachtal -Urbachtal - Dernbacherkopf und weiter weiß ich net so genau.



Geheimtraining gibts am *Samstag um Ayn in Sayn* !!!!!

Ich hätte da auch noch ein Laufrad zum zentrieren...


----------



## ElbertHai (13. Mai 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...Ich hätte da auch noch ein Laufrad zum zentrieren...


 
Lass mich raten, du meinst das hintere von deinem roten Canyon??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (13. Mai 2011)

ElbertHai schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, du meinst das hintere von deinem roten Canyon??




wie kommst Du denn da drauf....


----------



## ElbertHai (13. Mai 2011)

Ich hab nur mal scharf überlegt Hatte ja vorgestern schon ein wenig geeiert. War aber ne geile Tour.


----------



## T-Brex (13. Mai 2011)

Tourvorschlag für morgen:

*Richtung Wied !!!!*

Je nach dem wie wir voran kommen gerne ein Teil der RWW Trophy vom Rengsdorfer Rheinsteiger Klaus......schau mer mal....

Als Führer könnten sich Fideljoe und Co....alutzo und Judouwe ein Stelldichayn geben....

und bitte zahlraych erschayn, den 

Letzte Samstagstour vorm Schinderhannes !!!!!!!!!!!! .......

..gemeinsam gehts dann nochmal am Mittwoch in da wood, nächsten Samstag keine Tour, weil Sonntag Schinderhannes in Emmelshausen, mit ganz ganz vielen Gemsen am Start....


----------



## Deleted 56720 (13. Mai 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Geheimtraining gibts am *Samstag um Ayn in Sayn* !!!!!



wie wärs denn mit ner gaylen  Wiedtour - gabs schon lange nicht  mehr

oder ne schöne  Rohodendron (oder so ähnlich) Tour - sind die aygentlich schon verblüht




ups- da warst Du schneller


----------



## T-Brex (13. Mai 2011)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> wie wärs denn mit ner gaylen  Wiedtour - gabs schon lange nicht  mehr
> 
> oder ne schöne  Rohodendron (oder so ähnlich) Tour - sind die aygentlich schon verblüht




sach ich doch....


----------



## Deleted 56720 (13. Mai 2011)

ich würd dann am Oberbieberer Baggersee dazustossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (13. Mai 2011)

oder H. a. P.  ??  so gegen 14-1415 h ?????wie immer....??...dann haste die Abfahrt zum Baggersee noch mit drin...


----------



## Deleted 56720 (13. Mai 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> oder H. a. P.  ??  so gegen 14-1415 h ?????wie immer....??...dann haste die Abfahrt zum Baggersee noch mit drin...



14-1415h  über eine h bis HaP ich dachte wir machen ne  Biketour keine Hiketour !


werde dann um 1415 am Baggersee warten - nehme die Abfahrt durchs Aubachtal


----------



## T-Brex (13. Mai 2011)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> 14-1415h  über eine h bis HaP ich dachte wir machen ne  Biketour keine Hiketour !



....bedenke er die neue Abfahrtszeitenregelung.....+15..........ok....klaro...??


----------



## Deleted 56720 (13. Mai 2011)

denke Du nimmst auch Rücksicht auf die bayden Ü55 Taylnehmer (SAndy und Müsli)


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Mai 2011)

naabend Gemaynde,
morgen kann ich noch nicht teilnehmen.Habe die letzte Tour vom Nettetal noch in den Knochen.Mein Pfleger meint ich solle etwas kürzer treten damit ich am 28.und 29.5. fit bin.
Wenn alles so funzt wie ich es mir vorstelle stehen in den nächsten 
6 Wochen 2 x 24h und 1 x 20h als Einzelstarter an


----------



## Deleted 56720 (13. Mai 2011)

ja ja..  ich sach nur Tour der Leiden....


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Mai 2011)

ja,wirklich schade da  ,meiner Meinung nach, nach dem Eltztal die schönsten Waldwege im Wiedtal zu finden sind.
Und wie ich fiddel kenne,findet er die schönsten der schönen

schade für mich,wirklich schade


----------



## T-Brex (13. Mai 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ja,wirklich schade da  ,meiner Meinung nach, nach dem Eltztal die schönsten Waldwege im Wiedtal zu finden sind.
> Und wie ich fiddel kenne,findet er die schönsten der schönen
> 
> schade für mich,wirklich schade



...dann laß doch logga angehen und komm mit !!!!!


----------



## ww-ck (14. Mai 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Bei dem Job, kein Wunder
> Da müsste ich auch einen Ausgleich haben.
> Hängt immer nur in den Löchern rum.
> So gesehen, ein Job ohne Ausicht
> ...


Hier macht sich einer unbeliebt, gelle. Das könnte auch auf mich zutreffen. Aufpassen sonst gibts im SW ganz viele Höhenmeter für dich.


----------



## Andreas S. (14. Mai 2011)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Hier macht sich einer unbeliebt, gelle. Das könnte auch auf mich zutreffen. Aufpassen sonst gibts im SW ganz viele Höhenmeter für dich.



genauuuu chris,mach ihn fäddisch diesen Nayder.Wenn er ja in der Schule etwas aufgepasst hätte,dann könnte er unseren Job auch bekommen.Aber mit 2 linken Händen mit ausschließlich nur Daumen wird das nix.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also weg mit ihm in ein dunkles kleines Büro mit ohne Fenster in einem Land wo die abgebissene Seite der Banane lag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (14. Mai 2011)




----------



## T-Brex (14. Mai 2011)

...yeah Baby....mein Haus....mein Taych....mein Bürrrrrro.........wo ist die Sekretärin....die mit Brille und Dutt...und wenn se die Brille und Dutt wegschmayßt....dann zur S e x Bombe wird....??.....


----------



## Jaymano75 (14. Mai 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 209552BBG at Work




das ist doch mal ne Ansage. Auffe Schaffe mit Gemsen Triggo
Herrlich!

Euch viel Spaß auf der Tour! Bis spätestens am So beim Schinderhannes!


----------



## Andreas S. (14. Mai 2011)

genauso hat es bei der  Titanic ausgesehen.Ein paar Luftblasen und weg isse.Ist dein Büro über oder unter Wasser?


----------



## rhoenzorro (14. Mai 2011)

Möchte mich auch zu worte melden....

Schade Heute Spätschicht!!

Aber ich werde Heute an euch denken,
lass euch das Weizenbier schmecken.

MfG Rhoenzorro

Bis denne...


----------



## ww-ck (14. Mai 2011)

Tja Jungs, da muß ich euch leider toppen. 
Dreifelder Weiher, Hachenburg dann WW-Steig über Altenkirchen bis Döttesfeld, beim Andi in Steimel vorbei und dann zurück nach Luckytown-City. 121 km, 2200 hm, 6,5 h Fahrzeit.
Bin platt wie ne Flunder. Morgen nur locke Beine ausrollen


----------



## miyata (14. Mai 2011)

Ist der Rafi gelaufen oder wo hat er sein Rad versteckt 



Hangschieber schrieb:


> Jetzt fahre ich als letzter mit Rafi los und bin doch als erster wieder da
> 
> Arbeitstechnischer Kurzfristbiketreff mit Rafi verschlug uns in die Eifel wohin auch sonst
> 
> ...


----------



## miyata (14. Mai 2011)

Ihr seid ganz schöne knaller. Damit ich irgend wann mal etwas näher an euch ran komme, habe ich begonnen mir ein 29er zu konfigurieren. Leider gibet noch kayne mit E-Antrieb


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. Mai 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Jetzt fahre ich als letzter mit Rafi los und bin doch als erster wieder da
> 
> Arbeitstechnischer Kurzfristbiketreff mit Rafi verschlug uns in die Eifel wohin auch sonst
> 
> ...



ja, ja , die kurzfristigen Touren sind immer die besten.
Habe nach der Nachtschicht nicht mehr um Ayn in Sayn geschaft.
Hat riesen Spass gemacht , obwohl wir im regen gestartet sind.
Dann sind aber auch die  Laktatwerte in die Höhe geschossen 
Sehr schöne neue Wege für die nächste gemeinsame Gemsen-Tour entdeckt (auch für den Hangi)

@Miyata:  ich fuhr heute mein rotes Flash (sehe in meinem Fotoalbum),auch wenn auf dem Foto keins zu sehen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (14. Mai 2011)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> ja, ja , die kurzfristigen Touren sind immer die besten.
> Habe nach der Nachtschicht nicht mehr um Ayn in Sayn geschaft.
> Hat riesen Spass gemacht , obwohl wir im regen gestartet sind.
> Dann sind aber auch die Laktatwerte in die Höhe geschossen
> ...


 
Deine Auswahl möchte ich haben Anmeldung für Saarschleife ist erfolgt. Aber nur wegen den Nudeln anschließend


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. Mai 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Anmeldung für Saarschleife ist erfolgt. Aber nur wegen den Nudeln anschließend



Saarschleife werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich auch fahren.Muss aber noch überlegen welche Distanz

und jetzt ran an die Steaks....lecker


----------



## T-Brex (14. Mai 2011)

.....macht doch alle was ihr wollt....

die Gemsen haben heute mit 11 Mann gut 63 km und 1300 hm gestemmt.

Abwechslungsraych auf und ab über die Höhen und Täler der Wied.

Sayn-Heimbach-H.a.P.-Aubauchtal-Rengsdorf-Ehlscheid-Kurtscheid-Niederbreitbach-Mahlberg-Monrepos-Niedelbiebel-Obelbiebel-Galdbach-Heimbach-Sayn

Die 2010 RWW Trophy mit Abwandlungen von Judo-Uwe und FiddelJoe.

Danke Euch beiden für die Unterstützung !!!!

*Hat der Fritzie noch einen genauen Tousie für uns ??????????????*


----------



## T-Brex (14. Mai 2011)

Für den Samstag nach dem Schinderhannes könnte der Rafii doch mal wieder eine Tour im Stadtwald KO Richtung Boppard/Gallahan Trails ausrufen...oder ????


----------



## T-Brex (14. Mai 2011)

*ACHTUNG: *

nächste Tour ab Sayn:

*Mittwoch: 18.Mai.2011 Fayerabendtour ab Schloß Sayn



*


----------



## T-Brex (14. Mai 2011)

Samstag 21.Mai.2011 keine Tour um Ayn in Sayn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*Stattdessen, Marathon Wettkampf in Emmelshausen: Schinderhannes 2011*
http://www2.your-sports.com/details/index.php?page=3&eventid=6264&lang=de

Nächste Samstagstour, dann wieder am 28.Mai....ggf. ab KO-Oberwerth !!!...bitte Forum beachten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (14. Mai 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> nächste Tour ab Sayn:
> 
> *Mittwoch: 18.Mai.2011 Fayerabendtour ab Schloß Sayn*
> 
> *ACHTUNG: *


 
Diese Tour schaffe ich wieder mal nicht Aber danach habe ich Urlaub und kann auch mal Mittwochs nach Sayn.


----------



## T-Brex (14. Mai 2011)

So ihr Freaks.....wer noch Klamotten haben will, der sollte schnellstens seine Wunsch/Wahnvorstellungen mailen an:

[email protected]


und das z.z.(ziemlich zügichchchch)


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. Mai 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Für den Samstag nach dem Schinderhannes könnte der Rafii doch mal wieder eine Tour im Stadtwald KO Richtung Boppard/Gallahan Trails ausrufen...oder ????



Es wäre der 28.5 und am 29.5 ist doch der Saarschleifen Marathon und da will ich mitfahren.
Wir könnten aber den 4 Juni für die Koblenzer Stadtwald Tour einplanen und die Woche darauf ist schon unser 24 H Rennen


----------



## miyata (14. Mai 2011)

Was steht denn zur Auswahl? Das was auf der Gemsenseite unter Teamkleidung abgebildet ist oder gibt es noch andere Kleidung.


----------



## carboni1 (14. Mai 2011)

Ihr seid ja alle Extreme Mtb'ler!
Da ich zur Zeit noch Wunden lecken muss(hatte drei Stürtze) kommt mir das Wetter entgegen sonst wird das nix beim Schinderhannes!
Weshalb ich auch zwei Übernachtungsgäste angenommen haben


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. Mai 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Weshalb ich auch zwei Übernachtungsgäste angenommen haben



ich auch 






Sorry , es sind doch Drei


----------



## T-Brex (14. Mai 2011)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Es wäre der 28.5 und am 29.5 ist doch der Saarschleifen Marathon und da will ich mitfahren.
> Wir könnten aber den 4 Juni für die Koblenzer Stadtwald Tour einplanen und die Woche darauf ist schon unser 24 H Rennen



dann machen wir das so ...Stadtwaldtour  4.Juni...!!!!  OK ?!?!?!?!
oder
Streckenbesichtigung in Diez  ?????????????????


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. Mai 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> dann machen wir das so ...Stadtwaldtour  4.Juni...!!!!  OK ?!?!?!?!
> oder
> Streckenbesichtigung in Diez  ?????????????????




Es gibt keine Streckenbesichtigung in Diez.

4.Juni wäre dann OK


----------



## carboni1 (14. Mai 2011)

Bitte mit F.pfad


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. Mai 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Bitte mit F.pfad



wenn ich mal an die "rege beteiligung" letztes jahr denke , dann ...

es gab ja auch viele Wüsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (14. Mai 2011)

Heute sind auch die anderen Laufräder fürs Fully gekommensind auch schon montiert


----------



## T-Brex (14. Mai 2011)

...........der Führer der Tour gibt den Weg vor...............


----------



## cklein (15. Mai 2011)

Ärgerlich...ich lese hier nur noch Diez...aaahhh...warum muss ich ausgerechnet zu dem Zeitpunkt im Urlaub sein???


----------



## T-Brex (15. Mai 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> Ärgerlich...ich lese hier nur noch Diez...aaahhh...warum muss ich ausgerechnet zu dem Zeitpunkt im Urlaub sein???



dann weißt Du ja jetzt schon für die Urlaubsplanung nächstes Jahr beschayd.....


----------



## T-Brex (15. Mai 2011)

*ja......aufm Malberg da gabs Fraybier.....aber nicht für alle.....*


----------



## Judo-Uwe (15. Mai 2011)

Das Freibier haben sich T-Brex und Schicko redlich verdient Respekt wie Tosche hochgezogen ist immer das Freibier vor den Augen.
Hangi, war heute mit Carlo und einem Nederländer auf deinen Spuren von gestern unterwegs und alles ohne nass zu werden


----------



## Focusine (15. Mai 2011)

Hay Loite,
wir waren hoite auch gaaaaanz schön flayßig. Bei "WIEDer ins Tal" 85 km in 3.36 Std. Nu hab ich lahme Beeene.....

Gruss
Jutta


----------



## T-Brex (16. Mai 2011)

Mittwoch wieder Feierabendrunde 1700 h ab Schloß Sayn

und


Samstag 21.05.11 *keine* Tour !!!!

stattdessen

*Sonntag 22.05.11 MTB Superbike Marathon "Schinderhannes" Emmelshausen*

Wäre schön wenn sich alle Starter (aller Distanzen) gegen 0800 h in Emmelshausen vor dem Rennen treffen. Dann können wir noch gemeinsam "warmrollen" und quatschen.....


----------



## cklein (16. Mai 2011)

Sonntag 0800 geht klar
Mittwoch versuche ich rechtzeitig in Sayn zu sein

@ Hangi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusine (16. Mai 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Dann kann der Schinderhannes ja kommen
> 
> 
> Ma gucken, ob ich dann dabay bin. Wayß noch net....


----------



## eifeljeti (16. Mai 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Mittwoch wieder Feierabendrunde 1700 h ab Schloß Sayn
> 
> und
> 
> ...



Quatschen ja, warmrollen nein! 
KRAFT SPAREN! Um 08:30 den ersten Kilometer zum einrollen und dann locker die restlichen 92km!
Gruß Hein


----------



## T-Brex (17. Mai 2011)

Obaförsta...und das auf Sayte 100




Focusine schrieb:


> ....Dann kann der Schinderhannes ja kommen
> 
> 
> Ma gucken, ob ich dann dabay bin. Wayß noch net....



Wir zählen auf Dich !! und Claudia alias Chaotin freut sich auch schon auf Dich .....Wetter soll auch besser werden als die letzten beiden Jahre zusammen !!!!!....Ich hoffe Du wir sehen uns dort.....verdammt lang her.....

und fast vergessen:

Happy Börsday* Rotwilderer* !!!!!!

bikest Du noch oder angelst Du nur noch, alter Sack !

Alles Gute zum *50.* Wiegenfest !!!(hast Dich gut gehalten...siehst aus wie 49 1/2 )

kannst ja dann am Sonntag beim Schinderhannes in Senioren 3 starten....


----------



## miyata (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo Gemsen! 
Kann ich mich für den Schinderhannes Kurzstrecke noch anmelden? Habe gerade die Freigabe erhalten. Dann wäre es eine Gemse mehr.


----------



## miyata (17. Mai 2011)

Cool Hoffentlich schmecken die Nudeln. 
Dann können die Gemsen mit mir rechnen. Bin heute 38 Km mit über 900 Hm in 2h5min gefahren. Das reicht in Altersklasse III hofentlich um nicht als letzter ins Ziel zu fahren. Das möchte ich nicht mit einem Gemsentrickot.


----------



## carboni1 (17. Mai 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Cool Hoffentlich schmecken die Nudeln.
> Dann können die Gemsen mit mir rechnen. Bin heute 38 Km mit über 900 Hm in 2h5min gefahren. Das reicht in Altersklasse III hofentlich um nicht als letzter ins Ziel zu fahren. Das möchte ich nicht mit einem Gemsentrickot.


 Bin letztes Jahr in 2h12min42sec. 5. in meiner AK geworden!
Deine Zeit reicht wohl DICKE fürs Gemsen(trikot)Race.
Dann kann ich dieses Jahr wohl nur max. 6. werden wegen DIR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (17. Mai 2011)

Du darfst halt nicht mit Deinem Schaukelpferd fahren. 
Zudem kannte ich heute jeden Stein und jede Wurzel auf der Strecke und habe eigentlich keine Ambitionen zu rasen.
Ich hoffe Deine Wunden sind bis dahin "geleckt".


----------



## carboni1 (17. Mai 2011)

Bin danach letzten Mittwoch noch 2 x gestürtzt die haben mehr Spuren hinterlassen 
Morgen bei der Gemsenrunde ist Gerneralprobe ob's wieder geht
mit der Schaukel da sind jetzt stabilere Laufräder drauf bei meiner Fallerei


----------



## miyata (17. Mai 2011)

Es gibt da auch noch kleine Räder für links und rechts. Aber dann könnten die engen Trails zu schmal werden.


----------



## carboni1 (17. Mai 2011)

Bei der Strecke ist ein Fully nicht die Schlechteste Wahl!
Ich muss am Sonntag auch nix Riskieren, so wie am Mittwoch!

@Judo-Uwe: Mein Schützling hat sich auch Angemeldet


----------



## miyata (17. Mai 2011)

Dann sind es wenn ich mich angemeldet habe 28 Gemsen. Damit sind wir die drittgrößte Teilnehmergruppe. Der zweite hat 29 Teilnehmer.


----------



## T-Brex (19. Mai 2011)

legga Toürchen gestern Abend....

10 Gemsen, 31 km und knapp 900 hm 

Schinderhannes kann kommen

Bis Sonntag 0800 h in Emmelshausen.....bitte recht zahlraych....


----------



## T-Brex (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo Ihr 24h Biker zu Pfingsten !

denkt Ihr denn auch bitte alle an eure Beleuchtung ?

*Rücklicht !!!! und Frontstrahler !!!!!*


----------



## Judo-Uwe (19. Mai 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> legga Toürchen gestern Abend....
> 
> 10 Gemsen, 31 km und knapp 900 hm
> 
> ...


Heute legga Toürchen zur Burg Eltz vorher noch den Traumpfad Monrealer Ritterschlag zum Einfahren mitgenommen waren zu dritt
werde am Samstag die Startunterlagen schon abholen und auf die Langdistanz ummelden habe heute die französische Geheimwaffe für Sonntag getestet Vortrieb pur auf 8,3 kg verteilt.
@ Hein bist dann nicht alleine unterwegs und wir bekommen noch einen Parkplatz morgens es werden über 1000 Teilnehmer erwartet bedingt durch das gute Wetter plus Nachmeldungen


----------



## eifeljeti (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo Uwe
Super das ich nicht alleine die Langstrecke angehen muß.
Ich denke aber das ich das Tempo was du angehen wirst nicht lange mitgehen kann.
Grüsse und bis Sonntag
Hein


----------



## cklein (20. Mai 2011)

Und du sagst nicht bescheid....

Wer kann mich am Sonntag Morgen in Koblenz am Hauptbahnhof samt Fahrrad und Klamotten abholen und mit nach E-hausen nehmen? Mein Auto ist am Sonntag nicht da....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo Gemsen,
auf der Homepage http://www.brexbachgemsen.de/ tut sich was. Dank eines neuen Designentwurfs vom alutzo konnten wir einen Relaunch der HP machen. Ich hoffe er gefällt Euch. Die Daten liegen jetzt auch nicht mehr auf funpic sondern sind direkt auf dem Domainserver hinterlegt, somit ploppt jetzt auch keine Werbung mehr auf die nicht zu uns gehört. Die Unterstützer sind jetzt vollzählig aufgeführt und finden sich auf allen Seiten wieder. 

So und jetzt Daumendrücken für gutes Wetter am So !! Schinderhannes wir kommen!!!

Webmaster Jay


----------



## T-Brex (20. Mai 2011)

sieht gut aus, haste gut gemacht


----------



## rhoenzorro (20. Mai 2011)

HP Dauen Hoch
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  dem Neuen Designen.


----------



## CF-Rafi (20. Mai 2011)

Schinderhannes trocken?Wenn es weiter so giesst,dann gibt es wieder eine Schlammschlacht.
Werde schon morgen meine Startnummer holen (1800-2000 Uhr) und eventuell auf die Mitteldistanz ummelden.

@cklein : hast eine PN. Bitte melden.


----------



## cklein (20. Mai 2011)

CF-Rafi 

@T-Brex, kannst du Sonntag die Klamotten mitbringen? Könnte dann in der Teamkleidung fahren


----------



## T-Brex (21. Mai 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> @T-Brex, kannst du Sonntag die Klamotten mitbringen? Könnte dann in der Teamkleidung fahren



Sicher Sicher


----------



## Jaymano75 (21. Mai 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> moin moin,
> schöne HP!
> 
> mal die Bilder der Gemsen relaunchen
> ...




gute Idee, werden wir peu-a-peu machen...

schick mal eins von Dir , dann fang ich mit Dir an 

Alle anderen dürfen auch gerne eins schicken....

hast Du noch einen Tipp für morgen bei Gewitter?


----------



## Judo-Uwe (21. Mai 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> gute Idee, werden wir peu-a-peu machen...
> 
> schick mal eins von Dir , dann fang ich mit Dir an
> 
> ...


Hi Jens,bei Gewitter Bäume meiden und in Hockstellung verweilen


----------



## T-Brex (21. Mai 2011)

..ja...Hockstellung....aber mit dem Kopf zwischen den Knieen und die Hockstellung mit dem Gesäß nach hinten ausladend quasi zur Kackstellung....ideal wäre das mitführen von zwei "Stöcken".
Modell: sibirisches Steppenklo.....ein Stock zum abstützen der beschriebenen Stellung und ein Stock zur Abwehr der angreifenden Wölfe..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (21. Mai 2011)

Habe gerade noch einen Teilnehmer für morgen geworben.
Der "Trondheim-Oslo Helmut" fährt mit mir die Mittelstrecke und er hat schon auch die Gemsenkluft

Sind dann gegen 0830 vorort,da wir noch den Cklein abholen werden.


----------



## T-Brex (21. Mai 2011)




----------



## hesinde2006 (21. Mai 2011)

Hi Gemsen,

ich und mein Bike suchen noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit zum Schinderhannes (ich wohne in Mülheim-Kärlich) könnte aber auch nach Neuwied oder Koblenz kommen........


----------



## Rheintaler (21. Mai 2011)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> Hi Gemsen,
> 
> ich und mein Bike suchen noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit zum Schinderhannes (ich wohne in Mülheim-Kärlich) könnte aber auch nach Neuwied oder Koblenz kommen........


Was ist mit Engers?Könnte dich einladen.Tel02622-5072Aber nicht weiter sagen (Geheimnummer)


----------



## carboni1 (21. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht fahr ich auch ne andere Strecke!


----------



## miyata (21. Mai 2011)

Fahrt Ihr nur alle die Mittelstrecke. Ich bleibe bei der kurzen und komme dann mit euch gemeinsam ins Ziel.
Habe schon meine Startnummer. Lege sie heute Abend unters Kopfkissen. Vieleicht nutzt es ja was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (21. Mai 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht fahr ich auch ne andere Strecke!


Melde dich um auf die Mittelstrecke, sind sich alle am ummelden ,haben wohl Respekt vor dir
Meine Ummeldung steht, Start morgen um 8.30, hoffentlich geht das nicht nach hintenlos von bis jetzt 100 Startern sind 43 AK Sen2.
Strecke ist trocken


----------



## miyata (21. Mai 2011)

Nun fang mal nicht an zu zweifeln. Wenn die Dich mit Deiner Rakete sehen, fahren alle über den Randstreifen. Daumen hoch


----------



## hesinde2006 (21. Mai 2011)

> Was ist mit Engers?Könnte dich einladen.Tel02622-5072Aber nicht weiter sagen (Geheimnummer)


Hat sich erledigt Trotzdem danke


----------



## carboni1 (21. Mai 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast nen Strahlenschaden warst doch unter wiedrigsten Umständen in 2010 AK 5 nu ist Sepp auf Mittel Dir steht nur Carlo und Tischi im Weg Platz 3 ist für dich allemal drin *!*


 Da gibts noch einen der Jörg Pauli soll sehr Stark sein!
Das Treppchen ist wohl wenn überhaupt nur in sichtweite!


----------



## T-Brex (22. Mai 2011)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> alles schon passiert. Klopapier nicht vergessen!




...hast Du etwa vor dieses Jahr wieder kurz vor dem Start noch die letzten Gramm Gewicht rauszupressen ?????


----------



## Jaymano75 (22. Mai 2011)

It's time for Rock n'  Roll


----------



## klexx (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo Gemsen 
Hat jemand ein downhill für jungen Mann ( 1.68m größe) zu verkaufen

Bitte melden
Klexx


----------



## T-Brex (22. Mai 2011)

..Supergeiler Schinderhannes.....mit fast ohne Regen.....über 900 Starter....Waaaaahnsinn

Wie immer super Orga mit allem drum und dran 

Besser gehts nicht 

Einfach immer so weitermachen und nächstes Jahr noch besseres Wetter bestellen

Nächstes Jahr wieder 

Bin auf die Ergebnisse gespannt............da gibts nachher bestimmt noch ne Meldung vom Pressedienst...oder..??.....


----------



## miyata (22. Mai 2011)

Hoffentlich war der Gewinner in der Altersklasse III unter 2h. Sonst fahre ich das nächste mal mit Vollgummireifen, damit es keinen Platten mehr gibt.. Dafür, dass ich das erste mal bei einer solchen Veranstaltung war, fand ich es auch sehr gut.


----------



## Jaymano75 (22. Mai 2011)

Super Event !!! Hat viel Spass gemacht....

Mein Videocast gibt es hier: 

Bilder findet Ihr hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (22. Mai 2011)

Hi,
die Ergebnisse sind online:
http://www2.your-sports.com/details/index.php?page=4&eventid=6264&lang=de

War eine tolle Veranstaltung.


----------



## smooth77 (22. Mai 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ..Supergeiler Schinderhannes.....mit fast ohne Regen.....über 900 Starter....Waaaaahnsinn
> 
> Wie immer super Orga mit allem drum und dran
> 
> ...



Ich fand das heute auch super. Bin jetzt total fertig und müde. Und bin stolz, nicht letzte in meiner Altersklasse geworden zu sein. Zitat "Untrainiert radelt auf Platz 5"


----------



## carboni1 (22. Mai 2011)

Ich bin 11 min hinter dem Sieger und 2 min 20 sec. nach Stefan Tischler ins Ziel gekommen
8. in meiner AK und 27. Gesamt auf der Kurzstrecke.


----------



## CF-Rafi (22. Mai 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Wie GEIL ist das den
> 
> Platz 31,32,34 und 36
> 
> ...



Der Helmut  ist doch noch bei den Sen 2..
Erst ab 51 wäre der Sen 3


----------



## T-Brex (22. Mai 2011)

da sind aber etliche Gemsen nicht im Ziel gescannt worden....


----------



## T-Brex (22. Mai 2011)

....wo ist schicko....???......


----------



## miyata (22. Mai 2011)

Auch zufrieden. Meine erste Veranstaltung und trotz Panne 15 in meiner Altersklasse.


----------



## smooth77 (22. Mai 2011)




----------



## Jaymano75 (22. Mai 2011)

smooth77 schrieb:


>



sorry smooth, warst noch eingeloggt....hatte eigentlich nur schreiben wollen : Ich bin schon Senior1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (22. Mai 2011)

da kann man allen teilnehmenden Gemsen gratulieren.
Hauptsache der Spaß hat gewonnen.


----------



## CF-Rafi (22. Mai 2011)

Habe gerade meine Polar ausgelesen:
70,9 Km und 1535 Hm
Was sagen die GPS Daten?


----------



## CF-Rafi (22. Mai 2011)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> 71,0KM 1630HM
> 
> Du hast wohl irgendwo abgekürzt



oder Du bist einfach höher gefahren


----------



## Schicko (22. Mai 2011)

Ich bin nicht mitgefahren!!!!


----------



## cklein (23. Mai 2011)

Bin mit meinem Ergebnis mehr als zufrieden.
Da hat sich das letzte halbe Jahr radeln gelohnt.
Die Veranstaltung war top.
Freu mich schön auf Rhens.


----------



## cklein (23. Mai 2011)

Eine Gemse will hoch hinaus 


















Westliche Karwendelspitze am 1.Mai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (23. Mai 2011)

wieso


----------



## Rheintaler (23. Mai 2011)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> 71,0KM 1630HM
> 
> Du hast wohl irgendwo abgekürzt


Hallo Gemsen,mein sigmamesser sagt70,4Km 1690Hm Super Wetter ,super Leute und bei mir lief einiges danebenaber Lutz hat mich aufgelesen! Danke dir


----------



## illi3384 (23. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend zusammen!
Mal ne Frage in die Runde... Wer kÃ¶nnte mir fÃ¼r Pfingsten ein Gemsentrikot (bevorzugt L) leihen??

Gehe mal davon aus, dass das aktuell bestellte leider noch nicht da sein wird î


----------



## Jaymano75 (23. Mai 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Für die Gallerie!
> 
> Hall of Fame!
> Walhalla!
> ...



Alles Begriffe für RUHM und EHRE....
Was hat das mit mir zu tun? Ich meine , ok Walk of fame ...sicher sicher das passt aber mehr walk als fame


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Mai 2011)

ihr macht beide nen sehr korpulenten Eindruck


----------



## Jaymano75 (23. Mai 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> JayJay, ich muss gleich nach Berlin.
> Stattdessen mach ich jetzt Nachhilfe für Koniferen.
> 
> 
> ...



Was haben denn jetzt die *Koniferen* sprich *Nadelhölzer* (Coniferales, häufig auch Pinales), auch Kiefernartige genannt, sind übrigens die größte heute noch lebende Gruppe der nacktsamigen Pflanzen damit zu tun?





Und bitte keine Diskriminierung von Inkontinenten....das betrifft uns vielleicht alle einmal 


P.S: Das mit dem Bild auf der HP ist übrigens schon erledigt...ganz easy

Guten Flug und Grüße nach Berlin !!!


----------



## T-Brex (24. Mai 2011)

...und morgen gibts wieder die *ultimative Fayerabendrunde*...

bitte recht zahlraych erschayn....dann können wir nochmal ausgiebig über den schönen Schinderhannes quatschen....und wenn die Tour nicht ausraycht, auch noch danach beim Après - Bike....


*Mittwoch   1700  h Schloß Sayn *


----------



## T-Brex (26. Mai 2011)

...kurzer Ritt nach Grenzau, mit 2 Pannen, 14 Gemsen, 25 km und 550 hm.


----------



## Jaymano75 (26. Mai 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...kurzer Ritt nach Grenzau, mit 2 Pannen, 14 Gemsen, 25 km und 550 hm.




es hat Spaß gemacht !!! 

Video gibts hier: http://www.facebook.com/pages/BrexbachGemsen/107028666022618?ref=ts


----------



## cklein (27. Mai 2011)

Servus, geht Morgen was um ayn in Sayn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (27. Mai 2011)

Aber Hallo 


*Samstag um ayn in Sayn, bitte pünktlich erschayn*


----------



## [email protected] (27. Mai 2011)

hallo ihr Brexbachgemsen. Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen Teilnahme beim Schinderhannes. Ich hoffe das der ein oder andere von euch in meinem Emailverteiler zum MTB-Event von Roßbach ist.Nur mal kurz im Forum eine Erinnerung von mir dazu. 4. und 5.06. Samstag Biathlon und am Sonntag geführte Touren in die Kroppacher Schweiz. Ich hoffe das ihr nicht nur noch Rennen fahrt..... Gruß vom Friseur


----------



## T-Brex (27. Mai 2011)

...war nicht geplant...einfach mal schaun wer da ist


----------



## T-Brex (27. Mai 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> hallo ihr Brexbachgemsen. Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen Teilnahme beim Schinderhannes. Ich hoffe das der ein oder andere von euch in meinem Emailverteiler zum MTB-Event von Roßbach ist.Nur mal kurz im Forum eine Erinnerung von mir dazu. 4. und 5.06. Samstag Biathlon und am Sonntag geführte Touren in die Kroppacher Schweiz. Ich hoffe das ihr nicht nur noch Rennen fahrt..... Gruß vom Friseur


 

Hi Ingo,
Samstag 04.Juni  werden wir im Stadtwald KO unterwegs sein. Sonntag wird wohl der ein oder andere bei Dir aufschlagen....


----------



## [email protected] (27. Mai 2011)

Na das würde mich sehr freuen. Ich denke das in mir auch mal den Stadtwald KO antun sollte. Habe schon viel von gehört.


----------



## Jaymano75 (27. Mai 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Zieht euch das mal rein : YouTube        - âªKnorkator "Kinderlied"â¬â




ich habe die mal live in der Suppkultur in KO gesehen....hammer....
da haben die GemÃ¼se und Obst durch einen Gartenhexler ins Publikum geschossen


----------



## cklein (28. Mai 2011)

viel spaß um ayn in sayn
ich werde nicht erscheinen
fahre gleich nach aachen, mit dem rr


----------



## T-Brex (28. Mai 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> fahre gleich nach aachen, mit dem rr



...selbst Schuld....


----------



## Jaymano75 (28. Mai 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Heute Dabbay?
> 
> Nochmal: Gratulation zur guten Zeit in E-Hausen" Hättest mich ja fast noch eingeholt....



Moin Müsli,

Ich kann heute nur ne Minirunde fahren , muss um 15h weg. Ich wollte heute zu einer tollen Aussichtslage im Heimbach/Gladbacher Wald mal fahren. Da wo vorher die Fuchsberghütte stand ist der Wald gerodet und man hat so ne tolle Fernsicht....





_Bild von der Aussichtsstelle _

Vielleicht können wir ja die Tour um ayn mit meiner Minirunde kombinieren, dann bin ich wenigstens aufm heutigen Foto mit drauf  Ich könnte ja der Taylzeit-Guido sayn....

Ja E-Hausen lief gut...feue mich schon auf Rhens, da bleib ich an Dir dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (28. Mai 2011)

.....wenn alles so funktioniert wie es soll, dann würden wir da auf dem Rückweg gegen 1800 h knapp dran vorbeikommen, wenn wir entweder Hasenpfad oder Jahnseiche die letzte Abfahrt haben.........und die Tour umgekehrt zu fahren macht wegen der schönen Abfahrten dort, wenig Sinn........

...heute hatte ich vor die "Monsum-Tour" des letzten Jahres *geplant* zu Ende zu fahren....dann wird das heute eine schöne "rollende Runde" mit Trailabschluß und gut 65 km. ca. 800 hm......

@Jaymano:  kommst Du halt in die andere Richtung ein Stück mit und staygst unterwegs aus...


----------



## Jaymano75 (28. Mai 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> .....wenn alles so funktioniert wie es soll, dann würden wir da auf dem Rückweg gegen 1800 h knapp dran vorbeikommen, wenn wir entweder Hasenpfad oder Jahnseiche die letzte Abfahrt haben.........und die Tour umgekehrt zu fahren macht wegen der schönen Abfahrten dort, wenig Sinn........
> 
> ...heute hatte ich vor die "Monsum-Tour" des letzten Jahres *geplant* zu Ende zu fahren....dann wird das heute eine schöne "rollende Runde" mit Trailabschluß und gut 65 km. ca. 800 hm......




Ich lasse dann ein paar schöne Grüße an dieser Stelle für Euch da 
Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (28. Mai 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Ich lasse dann ein paar schöne Grüße an dieser Stelle für Euch da
> Viel Spaß!!!


Hallo Jens an der Stelle bin ich heute schon zweimal vorbeigefahren mit dem Willy heute den Hasenpfad runter zu fahren ging für mich an den Grenzbereich, man merkt schon den Altersunterschied von 21 Jahren.
Konnte ihm zwar folgen hatte aber schon Angst zu stürzen.Schöne Tour heute 90km und 1600Hm.
An die Racer morgen viel Erfolg im Saarland muß leider 12 Std Dienst schieben


----------



## T-Brex (28. Mai 2011)

Booooahhhh.....drei Schwenksteaks vom Metzger Becker aus Nickenich !!!

Die Dinger sind wie Doping.....

Jetzt noch ein paar isotonische Hachis hintendrauf und der Tag ist perfekt...

Flotte Rollerrunde heute...Sayn Grenzau Alsbach Ransbach Stebach Großmaischeid, Eisdiele und Müsli aufm Solarium, sowie 2 Platten bei mir...,  Kleinmaischeid Rüscheid Urbachtal, Plattfuß bei Ralf,  Aubachtal Anhausen HasenpfadZoo Sayn. Fäddisch

65 km und gut 1100 hm..


----------



## CF-Rafi (28. Mai 2011)

Ich habe auch fertig
Gerade die leckeren Hangi-Steaks (Zulu)verspeist und ein Erdinger (alk-frei) reingekippt.Dazu noch ein "Lion Drink" (Hangi weiss Bescheid und Müsli muss weiter raten).
Hatte 95 Km und 1150 Hm auf der Uhr

..und jetzt Champions League Finale gucken


----------



## CF-Rafi (28. Mai 2011)

@Hangi und die Saarländer:
viel Erfolg morgen bei dem Marathon.
Muss , wie der Uwe , auch arbeiten (Nachtdienst).Werde vielleicht vor der Haustür das andere Rennen schauen,oder eine kleine runde in Ko-Wald fahren.



Frowin,bist Du morgen dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (28. Mai 2011)

Ich hab nur auf der faulen Haut gelegen und mich für Morgen geschont, damit Hangi nicht so lange auf mich warten muß. Zway Ziele habe ich morgen. Ohne Panne ins Ziel und so rechtzeitig, dass noch warmes Wasser aus der Dusche kommt.


----------



## carboni1 (28. Mai 2011)

Mal ne Frage an die RR Fahrer!
7,5kg für nen RR ist das viel oder wenig?


----------



## CF-Rafi (28. Mai 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die RR Fahrer!
> 7,5kg für nen RR ist das viel oder wenig?



für ein Carbonrahmen mit Ultegra und Laufräder um die 1700 g ist es normal. Mein wiegt 7,4 kg.


----------



## carboni1 (28. Mai 2011)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> für ein Carbonrahmen mit Ultegra und Laufräder um die 1700 g ist es normal. Mein wiegt 7,4 kg.


 
Carbonrahmen: Ja
Ultegra-nein sondern Dura-Ace
Laufräder beide Mavis Cosmos oder Ksyrium Elite
Will noch die Sattelstütze und Sattel ändern!
Dann sollten 7,4 kg drin sein!
Danke


----------



## miyata (29. Mai 2011)

Moin Ihr Frühgemsen. Habe mich heute Nacht für die Saarschleife warm gemacht und die Decke weg gestrampelt.


----------



## T-Brex (29. Mai 2011)




----------



## CF-Rafi (29. Mai 2011)

War gerade das CC-Rennen am Oberwerth gucken.
Der Karlo hat in S2 gewonnen  und Heinrich Best in S3.
War aber nichts spektakuläres.


----------



## carboni1 (29. Mai 2011)

Uwe hat 12 STD.Dienst!


----------



## miyata (29. Mai 2011)

Kann dem Hangi nur zustimmen. Das waren richtig geile Trails und alles davon gefahren. Die jungen Hüpfer, die bergauf an mir vorbei sind, habe ich zum Teil bergab wieder geschnackelt. Federweg ist halt durch nichts zu ersetzen. Ich bin diesmal ohne Panne durch. Es hat sich echt gelohnt.


----------



## miyata (29. Mai 2011)

Das ist ein Ziel für das nächste Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (29. Mai 2011)

Mensch Hangi! Super Leistung!! Wie ist das denn mit dem Werkzeug passiert?
Schade Sepp! Wäre zu schön gewesen!


----------



## T-Brex (29. Mai 2011)

Super Leistung von den SaarGemsen

und am *Mittwoch:*

*
Fayerabendrunde* 1700 h Schloß Sayn

bitte Klimpergeld mitbringen .....Après -  Bike beim Rabi-Jakob ist geplant...

Tourvorschlag: Rheinsteig am Zoo entlang, Richtung Aubachtal, Wingertsberg Melsbach Goldberg und zurück....mit ein paar schönen Traileinlagen 

_Donnerstag = Vatertag  alle die "frei" haben sind eingeladen mit zum CTF in Weibern zu kommen....nähere Abstimmung wegen der Startzeit und Fahrgemeinschaften folgt..._


----------



## illi3384 (29. Mai 2011)

Da ich (noch) kein eigenes habe....

Wer könnte mir für Pfingsten in Diez ein Gemsentrikot leihen??

Lg Ilka


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Mai 2011)

So, bin auch zurück.Alles ausgeladen und in die Ecke gestellt.
24h Alfsee sind für mich zu 99% hervorragend gelaufen.1 std vor Schluß musste ich dann auf Platz 4 liegend mein Rennen beenden. Die Sitzprobleme waren dann doch zu heftig.Meine Beine waren eigentlich da noch ok,was ich jetzt nicht mehr behaupten kann.Treppensteigen und absteigen kann schon schmerzhaft sein.Aber ich wollte es ja so.Naja,habe dann in 19:13h Fahrzeit 342km gefahren.Vom Profil her war es eine sehr einfache Strecke allerdings ist der Alfsee ein künstliches Hochwasserrückhaltebecken und da hat auf ca.70% der Strecke der Wind gestanden.Die Strecke verlief größten teils auf der Deichkrone.
Ich glaube dann doch noch den 5. Platz erreicht zu haben.
Jetzt kann Diez kommen und ich werde da ein ruhiges 24h Rennen grillen.


----------



## T-Brex (29. Mai 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> So, bin auch zurück.Alles ausgeladen und in die Ecke gestellt.
> 24h Alfsee sind für mich zu 99% hervorragend gelaufen.1 std vor Schluß musste ich dann auf Platz 4 liegend mein Rennen beenden. Die Sitzprobleme waren dann doch zu heftig.Meine Beine waren eigentlich da noch ok,was ich jetzt nicht mehr behaupten kann.Treppensteigen und absteigen kann schon schmerzhaft sein.Aber ich wollte es ja so.Naja,habe dann in 19:13h Fahrzeit 342km gefahren.Vom Profil her war es eine sehr einfache Strecke allerdings ist der Alfsee ein künstliches Hochwasserrückhaltebecken und da hat auf ca.70% der Strecke der Wind gestanden.Die Strecke verlief größten teils auf der Deichkrone.
> Ich glaube dann doch noch den 5. Platz erreicht zu haben.
> Jetzt kann Diez kommen und ich werde da ein ruhiges 24h Rennen grillen.



...Alles richtig gemacht....nur das falsche Laybchen an .....


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Mai 2011)

bin dann doch 6. geworden.
Wenn die Angaben des Veranstalters stimmen,dann sind es sogar 360 km gewesen.


----------



## Jaymano75 (29. Mai 2011)

*@Sandy*
Super Leistung, ich zolle Dir Respekt. Das mit dem Arsch wird wieder 

*@all:* Bitte alle mal Eure Signaturen unter euren Postings "BrexbachGemsen" - auf die Verlinkung überprüfen und ggf. direkt auf www.brexbachgemsen.de linken. Die funpic ist off.


----------



## carboni1 (30. Mai 2011)

morje sepp werde heute zum ersten mal wieder RR fahren mal schauen wies läuft.(Jungfernfahrt)


----------



## cklein (30. Mai 2011)

Glückwunsch an die Gemsen vom Wochenende!
Hangi,
Start ist in Diez am Marktplatz...nicht wahr...ich wohne direkt über dem Bücherladen auf dem  Marktplatz (Haus mit dem kleinen Balkon). Näher kann ein Start nicht vor der Haustür nicht sein.
Ich ärgere mich jetzt umso mehr, dass ich den Urlaub so früh gebucht habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (30. Mai 2011)

ist doch super dann können wir bei dir schlafen duschen usw......


----------



## carboni1 (30. Mai 2011)

morgen müsli bist du in B. oder in Valla?


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Mai 2011)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Trotzdem Respekt.
> 
> Was macht die Kachel



moin,
1 nacht mit na halben Tube Bepanthen zwischen den Backen wirkt Wunder.Heute gehts schon wesentlich besser.Nacken,Schultern,Rücken,Oberschenkel sind auch auf dem besten Wege.


----------



## carboni1 (30. Mai 2011)

Hier mein neuer Racer vor der Jungfernfahrt


----------



## carboni1 (30. Mai 2011)

Rahmengrösse 56 und günstig gekauft!

Nur die sogenannte Heldenkurbel sollte man trainiert sein!


----------



## carboni1 (30. Mai 2011)

Laut meinem Scotthändler und fast allen Rahmenrechnern hier im Netz brauche ich auch 56er Rahmen und die Kettenblätter,Kette und Kassette ist alles in Ordnung! Vielleicht gibt es mal eine Compact Kurbel !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (30. Mai 2011)

Hey Ihr Bikebuddies,  dat is doch hey dat MTB Forum und nicht die RR Community


I love MTB


*P.S. Die "freien" Fotos vom Schinderhannes sind online !!!!*


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. Mai 2011)

Hier der Beweis!! SCHICKO ist doch gefahren......


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. Mai 2011)

und da lag CKlein noch hinter Toschi zurück





im Ziel war es anders


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. Mai 2011)

Schinderhannes ? Kindergeburtstag ! Eine Gemse fährt freihändig


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. Mai 2011)

ich auch...............jiiiiipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Man beachte , aufm rechten Kettenblatt


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. Mai 2011)

Guck mal ein schmutziges Grinsen...


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. Mai 2011)

noch ein Schelm


----------



## carboni1 (30. Mai 2011)

Das Grinsen ging aber auch nicht WEG


----------



## T-Brex (31. Mai 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


>



Mensch Jaymano *GIB GAS !!!*


Hinten kommt schon wieder die Spitze des Feldes !!! 

*Überrundung* droht !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cklein (31. Mai 2011)

Hab mich für Klotten angemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (31. Mai 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> @JayJay: Lass dich nicht foppen.
> Jeder hat das Recht mal Minderheit zu sein!
> 
> Ich mach wg Dir ne Lichterkette!
> ...



DANKE für Deine Solidarität!!!

Toschi ist nur neidisch, weil ihn CKlein noch überholt hat


----------



## Jaymano75 (31. Mai 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Genau Jaymano, da hat der Müsli recht.
> Hab ich gesagt !
> In Klotten kannst du das überprüfen
> Checkt eure Mailfächer das Kontingent ist fast erschöpft!
> ...



BEtr. Klotten : HABE MICH ANGEMELDET !!!!! Euer Live-Reporter ist dabay!

Bezüglich Rhens: DAS WERDE WIR SEHEN - MEIN ZIEL VOR FAMILIE BECKER IN ZIEL


----------



## CF-Rafi (31. Mai 2011)




----------



## miyata (31. Mai 2011)

Habe mich auch gerade für Klotten angemeldet. Damit Ihr jemanden dabei habt, vor dem Ihr ins Ziel kommen könnt.


----------



## CF-Rafi (31. Mai 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> *VERGESST DAS GROßEVENT RHENS NICHT !
> 
> 3. Juli
> 
> ...



oh ja,
auf dem Foto bin ich ein richtiges Muskelpaket.(Lion-Drink wirkt)
Die zweite Hälfte der Gabel liegt im Keller


----------



## miyata (31. Mai 2011)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> oh ja,
> auf dem Foto bin ich ein richtiges Muskelpaket.(Lion-Drink wirkt)
> Die zweite Hälfte der Gabel liegt im Keller


 
Ich dachte schon ich hätte die zweite Hälfte an meinem Rad.
Besonders die Waden kommen durch die Strümpfe schön zur Geltung.


----------



## CF-Rafi (31. Mai 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon ich hätte die zweite Hälfte an meinem Rad.
> Besonders die Waden kommen durch die Strümpfe schön zur Geltung.



Alles farblich abgestimmt (sehe die Kettenstreben)


----------



## miyata (31. Mai 2011)

Deswegen sind ja auch die Arme passend zur Gabel weiß (zumindest auf dem Foto)


----------



## T-Brex (31. Mai 2011)

und morgen.....da gibts natürlich wieder die Fayerabendrunde...


*Mittwoch  1700 h  Schloß Sayn*

bitte zahlraych erschayn !...und Klimpergeld fürs Après-Bike mitbringen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (31. Mai 2011)

*Samstag nix in Sayn sondern *

*1300 h Sporthalle KO-Oberwerth sayn !!
*
Stadtwald/Hunsrück Tour mit und von Rafael


----------



## T-Brex (31. Mai 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> *
> VERGESST DAS GROßEVENT RHENS NICHT !                                3. Juli*





Also bitteschön alle Starter die sich noch nicht angemedet haben, hier lang:

http://www.mtb-rhens.de/?page_id=16


Letztes Jahr waren wir mit 30 Starter/innen die größte Gruppe ! Das sollten wir dieses Jahr auch wieder hinbekommen !!


----------



## T-Brex (31. Mai 2011)

An alle Gemsen: schickt dem Jaymano doch bitte neue Bilder von Euch, damit die Gemsengallerie mal aktuallisiert werden kann

schaut Euch mal selbst die "ollen Kamellen" der meisten an....
http://www.brexbachgemsen.de/steckbriefe.html


----------



## cklein (31. Mai 2011)

Misst, ich muss am 03.07. malochen
Versuche den Dienst noch zu tauschen
Will doch Drittletzter werden ;-)


----------



## T-Brex (31. Mai 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> Misst, ich muss am 03.07. malochen
> Versuche den Dienst noch zu tauschen
> Will doch Drittletzter werden ;-)



Du hast wohl alle Dienste auf Renntermine gelegt.....du Purche...


----------



## T-Brex (31. Mai 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *Samstag nix in Sayn sondern *
> 
> *1300 h Sporthalle KO-Oberwerth sayn !!
> *
> Stadtwald/Hunsrück Tour mit und von Rafael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (1. Juni 2011)

Geiles Video Und ich war dabei  Bei diesem Beat hätte ich eine noch höhere Trittfrequenz gehabt.  
Mit der Musik morgen in Weibern wäre cool. Aber wer soll den Ghettoblaster am Rad befestigen.


----------



## Justarius (1. Juni 2011)

Also 13Uhr Sporthalle Oberwerth richtig? Ich kann die Kamera mitbringen, weiß nur nicht ob ich die ganze zeit bei Euch bleiben kann. Aber werden wir sehen. 
Ich komme ja von Kastellaun aus, vielleicht kann man sich irgendwo auf der Strecke treffen?
Gruß
Justarius


----------



## carboni1 (1. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht ist ja am Samstag der F.pfad und der Kö.trail und auch unter der Seilbahn in Boppard dabei


----------



## miyata (1. Juni 2011)

Samstag in KO zur Rafi-Tour bin ich auch dabei. Bleibt es bei 09:30 für die CTF der Wildpferde Weibern an Vadderdach?
Hab meine und Deine Bilder auch schon gesehen. Werde mir meine auch bestellen, damit ich mal eins für Gemsenalbum habe.
Schade, dass man nicht erkennen kann ob Du hier noch Dein Werkzeug hast.


----------



## miyata (1. Juni 2011)

Habe mir die Bilder auch schon bestellt, stehen aber zum Download noch nicht bereit. Benötige dann einmal nachhilfe bezüglich der Einstellung von Bildern bei den Gemsen.


----------



## CF-Rafi (1. Juni 2011)

Justarius schrieb:


> Also 13Uhr Sporthalle Oberwerth richtig? Ich kann die Kamera mitbringen, weiß nur nicht ob ich die ganze zeit bei Euch bleiben kann. Aber werden wir sehen.
> Ich komme ja von Kastellaun aus, vielleicht kann man sich irgendwo auf der Strecke treffen?
> Gruß
> Justarius



 Hi,
am besten wäre es , wenn Du mit dem Auto anreisen würdest,dann kannst Du auch die ganze Tour fahren.
Aus logistischen Gründen ist das Zusammentreffen auf der Strecke nicht möglich,da ich die genauen Zeiten an verschiedenen Stationen nicht festlegen kann (kleine Änderungen der Strecke vorbehalten).
Es wird K E I N Fischer oder Seilbahn gefahren(nicht gestattet),statt dessen Teile des Gallahaans und Rhenser Marathons und ein paar Extras.

 Dann bis Sa 13 Uhr am Oberwerth


----------



## T-Brex (1. Juni 2011)

Mittwochstour gut überstanden30 km, 700 Hm, die glochraychen 7 Gemsen unterwegs von Sayn, Stromberg, Nauort, Alsbach, Sessenbach, Caan, Stromberg, Sayn.
Natürlich mit vielen Trails und immer wieder auf und ab im Brex- und Saynbachtal Après Bike beim Schütteler.....


und morgen* 0930 h * *Treffpunkt zur Vatertagstour bei der CTF in Weibern *vor der Robert Wolf Halle


----------



## eifeljeti (2. Juni 2011)

Viel Spass euch allen bei der Tour in Weibern!
Ich darf mal wieder Dienst schieben!
Man sieht sich in Diez
Hein


----------



## miyata (2. Juni 2011)

Rad gelüftet und gereinigt, Schlauch geflickt, ready for take off Samstag 13:00Uhr KOBLENZ. 
War in Weibern eine schöne Tour bei idealem Wetter und schöner Fernsicht von den Höhen.


----------



## CF-Rafi (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo Gemsen,
so könnte unsere Sa Tour aussehen.
Habe heute die eventuelle Sa-Tour komplett mit Gallahaan , Rhens und Stadtwald abgefahren.Bin um 1300 Uhr gestartet und gegen 1900 Uhr an der Oberwerth-Halle zurück. Hatte 80 km , 2150 Hm und 5 Std. 10 Min, reine Fahrzeit auf der Uhr in einem moderaten Tempo

Es gibt natürlich Möglichkeiten die Tour ein Bisschen abzukürzen,
damit wir gegen 1800 Uhr zurück am Oberwerth sind.

Also bis Samstag 1300 Uhr vor der Oberwerth Sporthalle

Es wäre die letzte gemeinsame Tour vor dem 24 H Event


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (2. Juni 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Machma halblang! Gibt es ev. Ausstiegsoptionen?
> Mb



die gibt es , da ich noch einen Assistenten habe.
Macht Euch aber keine Gedanken,es wird schon


----------



## Justarius (2. Juni 2011)

Sorry Leute aber das ist a:zu weit und zu hoch und b: viel zu schnell.
wenn ich sowas mit meiner Freundin Fahre redet die kein Wort mehr mit mir, falls Sie das überlebt! ;-)

Ich denke wir kommen mal mit, samtt Kamera wenn Ihr Eure Frauen dabei habt! 

Grüße
Justarius


----------



## CF-Rafi (2. Juni 2011)

Justarius schrieb:


> Sorry Leute aber das ist a:zu weit und zu hoch und b: viel zu schnell.
> wenn ich sowas mit meiner Freundin Fahre redet die kein Wort mehr mit mir, falls Sie das überlebt! ;-)
> 
> Ich denke wir kommen mal mit, samtt Kamera wenn Ihr Eure Frauen dabei habt!
> ...



die Tour wird definitiv KEINE 2000 hm haben.
Es werden höchstens 1500 Hm und 50-60 km sein und es wird auch kein Rennen sein.


----------



## miyata (3. Juni 2011)

Es muß sich keiner Sorgen machen, der eine Tour mit den Gemsen fährt. Es sind genug Bremser dabei


----------



## Judo-Uwe (3. Juni 2011)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hallo Gemsen,
> so könnte unsere Sa Tour aussehen.
> Habe heute die eventuelle Sa-Tour komplett mit Gallahaan , Rhens und Stadtwald abgefahren.Bin um 1300 Uhr gestartet und gegen 1900 Uhr an der Oberwerth-Halle zurück. Hatte 80 km , 2150 Hm und 5 Std. 10 Min, reine Fahrzeit auf der Uhr in einem moderaten Tempo
> 
> ...


Ist die Strecke auch ohne Kompressionstrümpfen machbar oder brauche ich noch ein Nasenpflaster?


----------



## CF-Rafi (3. Juni 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Ist die Strecke auch ohne Kompressionstrümpfen machbar oder brauche ich noch ein Nasenpflaster?



Nein,für Dich würde ich Singlespeed empfehlen.
Bist Du am Sa dabei,dann könnten wir die 2200 schafen.
Wie ich schon sagte,hab einen Assistenten,der die Schäfchen gesund zum Parkplatz bringt


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Juni 2011)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hallo Gemsen,
> so könnte unsere Sa Tour aussehen.
> Habe heute die eventuelle Sa-Tour komplett mit Gallahaan , Rhens und Stadtwald abgefahren.Bin um 1300 Uhr gestartet und gegen 1900 Uhr an der Oberwerth-Halle zurück. Hatte 80 km , 2150 Hm und 5 Std. 10 Min, reine Fahrzeit auf der Uhr in einem moderaten Tempo
> 
> ...



Hallo?????
näxte Woche ist Diez.Da kannst doch keine Tour mit über 2000hm anbieten.Das noch bei gemeldeten 30°C.Das ist Wahnsinn.
Nichts für ungut,aber ich würde da nochmal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## CF-Rafi (3. Juni 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Hallo?????
> näxte Woche ist Diez.Da kannst doch keine Tour mit über 2000hm anbieten.Das noch bei gemeldeten 30°C.Das ist Wahnsinn.
> Nichts für ungut,aber ich würde da nochmal drüber nachdenken.



Keine bange,ich wiederhole:die Tour wird definitiv KEINE 2000 hm haben.
Die betonung war auf "könnte" und "eventuell"
Es werden höchstens 1500 Hm und 50-60 km in einem moderaten Tempo sein ,oder weniger,wenn gewünscht.
Die Strecke ist auch keine technische Herausforderung und für jeden fahrbar

Dann bis morgen


----------



## carboni1 (3. Juni 2011)

Ja haste Recht! Deshalb lassen einige Ihre Sachen erst gar nicht reparieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (3. Juni 2011)

Nicht zu viel diskutieren. Einfach um ayns da sayn und Spaß haben.


----------



## CF-Rafi (3. Juni 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich so an Kostenvoranschläge.. Könnte...eventuell... aus 1200 werden 2000...
> kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor
> 
> 
> bis morgen





carboni1 schrieb:


> Ja haste Recht! Deshalb lassen einige Ihre Sachen erst gar nicht reparieren!


----------



## CF-Rafi (3. Juni 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Bin morgen auch dabay
> 
> Sporthalle Oberwerth in Koblenz 13 Uhr !
> 
> ...





miyata schrieb:


> Nicht zu viel diskutieren. Einfach um ayns da sayn und Spaß haben.




ich schreibe nix mehr.....


----------



## Justarius (3. Juni 2011)

So alles klar, Ihr habt meine Freundin Giulia überzeugt, zu dem lief es heute technisch auf dem Bike auch recht gut für Sie. von daher sind wir Morgen 13uhr mit dabei in Oberwerth.
Wir sehen uns dann vor der Sporthalle!
Grüße
Just


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juni 2011)

Nabend ihr Gemsen. Wer von euch dann am Samstag im Koblenzer Stadtwald nicht müde geworden ist, lade ich zum Mtb-Event in Roßbach / Ww ein. Wir sind die Strecke gestern nochmal abgefahren und haben sie für sehr schön befunden. Vor allem wäre es für euch mal was Neues. Nur der Andy wird sie zum Teil kennen. Kurze Infos. 75 km 1400 hm ca 2km Teer.


----------



## carboni1 (3. Juni 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Die Tour von heute, einschließlich einem Erdinger am Polcher Bahnhof
> 
> Zum Schluss noch was Gegenwind, aber schön
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 210831


 
Mit dem Rennrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (3. Juni 2011)

.....noch etwas:
für diejenigen , die mit dem Bike anreisen:
vor der Halle gibt es die Möglichkeit Trinkwasser aufzufüllen

Good Night Johnboy


----------



## T-Brex (4. Juni 2011)

moin Herr Mähnenspringer


----------



## carboni1 (4. Juni 2011)

Schön das nicht nur mir so geht das man im alter morgens nicht mehr schlafen kann


----------



## T-Brex (4. Juni 2011)

abba ganz logga


----------



## !Ghostrider! (4. Juni 2011)

Dann mal viel Spaß beim rollen.
Ich werd heut nicht dabay sayn.


----------



## gigabike_de (4. Juni 2011)

Dann, bis um Eins in Oberwerth 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## dosenfeuer (4. Juni 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Moin bägg!
> 
> 1230 am Valla Mainstation. WWCK kommt auch dazu... und dann logga rollen




Moin Müsli,

komme heute auch aber ohne Dose sondern mit 3x9 auf der Kette. Suche noch Mitstreiter für die rote Laterne heute.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Dicker Bambini (4. Juni 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Gemsen. Wer von euch dann am Samstag im Koblenzer Stadtwald nicht müde geworden ist, lade ich zum Mtb-Event in Roßbach / Ww ein. Wir sind die Strecke gestern nochmal abgefahren und haben sie für sehr schön befunden. Vor allem wäre es für euch mal was Neues. Nur der Andy wird sie zum Teil kennen. Kurze Infos. 75 km 1400 hm ca 2km Teer.


 
Moin Jungs,
Wer is denn mit dabbay, moje in Roßbach/ Ww.
Ich werde nur die 45er Runde machen, war heut schon mit RR unterwegs. Bißchen Grundlagen für nächste Woche...

Hoffe ein paar "alte" Gemsengesichter zu sehen.

Start's:

9:00 Uhr 70 km und 70km +
11:30 Uhr 45 km

Also, sattelt die Pferde, ist ne schöne Gegend...


----------



## carboni1 (4. Juni 2011)

Zurück von einer sehr schönen Koblenz-Tour! Hat mir von a-z sehr gut gefallenein Lob an Rafi


----------



## T-Brex (4. Juni 2011)

....boah.....incl. Unterstützung von X-Sport waren da heute *18* Gemsen im Hunsrück unterwegs.
Rafi hat die Tour wieder gut geplantIch hatte incl. Vor-und Nachleistung 87 km und über 1200 hm....hat gelangt 

Ich hoffe WWCK ist noch trocken nach Hause gekommen.....

Es duftet schon....3 Schwenk und ein Zulu werden glaych vernichtet.....und ein paar Hachis....

*Am Mittwoch nochmal eine kleine Fayerabendrunde, ab Schloß Sayn 1700 h *

und nächstes Wochenende ist es dann soweit:  Pfingsten 2011:          24 h Rennen in Diez. Vorauskommando ab 1600 h am Freitag vor Ort in Diez.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin schon daheim.
Geduscht und wieder bei 40 Puls.
Ich hoffe , Ihr seid Alle gut heimgekommen.

Vielen Dank an Alle Teilnehmer der "Koblenzer Stadtwald Runde".Es hat Spass gemacht,Euch zu zeigen , wo ich mich immer austobe
Knappe 50 km und 1200 hm standen auf dem Programm.
Es ging direkt mit einem knackigen Aufstieg von 0 auf 300 auf 4 Km zu dem F-Turm,dann gemütlich weiter nach Waldesch/Hünenfeld/Buchholz (Tanke).Nach einem kurzen Zwischenstop ging es auf den Spuren des Gallahaan Trails runter nach Boppard.Die nächste knackige Auffahrt stand uns bevor.Das Schlingenbachtal hoch zurück zum Hünenfeld forderte die letzten Körner.Dort hatten wir schon fast alle Höhenmeter hinter uns.Und last but not least in rasantem Tempo runter über Waldesch/Merkur-Tempel/Kühkopf und Rittersturz zurück zur Oberwerth Sporthalle.
Ich glaube,der Gallahaan Trail und das letzte Stück hat den meisten Spass gemacht 

Besten Dank und gerne wieder


----------



## CF-Rafi (4. Juni 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Es duftet schon....3 Schwenk und ein Zulu werden glaych vernichtet.....und ein paar Hachis....



Die Zulus , die kenne ich.
Sie riechen sehr blumig


----------



## T-Brex (4. Juni 2011)

....feurig blumig....hab dann doch ein Schwenk über gelassen....vielleicht kommt ja noch unerwartet Besuch und hat Hunger.....außerdem ist besser so....sonst passt kein Wayzen mehr rayn.......war ja Trennkost...nur Flaysch......


----------



## T-Brex (4. Juni 2011)

nur mal so nebenbay....die "Novizengemse" Adrian hat mächtig Power unter der Haube, da mußte der Sepp schon dicke Backen machen am Berg..



Fritzie ist ein alt bekannter "Pfandjäger".....der Umwelt zu liebe...er kann an keinem Mülleimer vorbeigehen ohne ihn zu checken...


----------



## gigabike_de (4. Juni 2011)

Justarius schrieb:


> Sorry Leute aber das ist a:zu weit und zu hoch und b: viel zu schnell.
> wenn ich sowas mit meiner Freundin Fahre redet die kein Wort mehr mit mir, falls Sie das überlebt! ;-)
> 
> Ich denke wir kommen mal mit, samtt Kamera wenn Ihr Eure Frauen dabei habt!
> ...



Hallo Kim,

ich hoffe, Ihr seid gut angekommen 
Da habt Ihr beide, aber einen schweigsamen Abend!
Eigentlich, darf die mit Dir, gar nicht mehr reden 
Wenn Sie, es überlebt hat! Ansonsten, natürlich auch 

Gruß Jörg

P.s. Am Montag, geb ich Dir die Bilder!


----------



## T-Brex (4. Juni 2011)

der Frosch ist die gefürchtete "Mähnenspringer-Kröte"...kommt nur im Bopparder Wald vor....setzt gerade zum Sprung an....


----------



## ww-ck (4. Juni 2011)

Hi, bin auch zurück. Hat nur leicht getröpfelt.
Morgen mit dem Figaro in den Westerwald. Hoffe das Wetter bleibt stabil.
Schönes Wochenende


----------



## fritzie (4. Juni 2011)

schönetourhammagemacht - thx to Rafael + Helmut


----------



## ww-ck (4. Juni 2011)

So frisch geduscht und gesättigt gehts besser. Vielen Dank an die beiden Guides. War eine schöne Tour. Für mich war die Gegend mit dem MTB Neuland. Mit dem RR war ich schon öfter in der Gegend. Hat mir viel Spass gemacht. Demnächst gerne wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (4. Juni 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Schöne Tour! Ich hoffe wir haben die Gäste nicht verschreckt!
> 
> Für mich hats gereicht. Aber das liegt mehr am Gewicht, der Form und dem Alter...
> mb



wieso?
Hast doch von allem genug.


----------



## miyata (4. Juni 2011)

Danke auch vom Laacher See an Rafi und Hilfsguide. Besonders die schnelle Abfahrt am Ende hat mir gut gefallen. Ich glaube noch viel schneller kann man da nicht runter.


----------



## stumpen (4. Juni 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Schöne Tour! Ich hoffe wir haben die Gäste nicht verschreckt!
> 
> Für mich hats gereicht. Aber das liegt mehr am Gewicht, der Form und dem Alter...
> mb



Herzlichen Dank für die schöne Tour. Es hat Spaß gemacht bei Euch als Gastfahrer dabei zu sein. Ich habe mich sehr gut bei Euch aufgehoben gefühlt.  

Jetzt bin ich aber auch wirklich platt. 
Ciao, Giulia


----------



## Justarius (4. Juni 2011)

@DarkHorse Jörg, paßt schon, Sie hats überlebt und redet mit mir noch, naja zwar noch nicht in ganzen Sätzen, aber das kommt bestimmt wieder! ;-)

Die Tour war Super, altbekanntes mit neuen Teilen gemischt. Bei Euch fühlt man sich gut aufgehoben, danke nochmal an allen die bei uns hinten mit dabei waren, an die die bei jeder Kreuzung gewartet haben und natürlich an dem Guide für die schöne Streckenwahl.

Bild und Film- materaial habe ich noch nicht gesichtet. Wäre schön wenn wir das alles zusammen kriegen könnten, dann Schneide ich uns einen netten Film draus.
Ich habe einen FTP Server mit genügend Platz online. Schreibt mich einfach per Mail an die sowohl Bilder wie auch Filmmaterial haben, dann schicke ich Euch die Zugangsdaten.

720p reicht dicke. Ich nehme immer mit 720p auf weil ich gerne die 60fps habe, dann sieht es flüssiger aus und ich kann auch Slomos oder mal schnellere Passagen einbauen kann ohne das es ruckelt.

Morgen ist dann Trainingspause, ich hoffe auf nen sonnigen Tag in Frankfurt, das Freibad ruft!

Ich melde mich wieder und würde mich auch freuen wenn wir mal wieder mit dürfen!

Grüße
Kim (Just)


----------



## T-Brex (5. Juni 2011)

*Pfingsten steht vor der Tür*

Hallo RennGemsen, Zuschauer, Familien und  Unterstützer !

Da wir ein repräsentatives Gruppenfoto brauchen,  bitte ich alle die es irgendwie schaffen können, um 1300 h am Pfingstsamstag in  Diez am Marktplatz aufzulaufen.

Bitte zieht das "kleine Schwarze" an. Wer keins  hat, bitte das schwarze T-Shirt, damit wir ein schönes großes einheitliches Foto  bekommen.

Vielen Dank und ganz zahlraych  erschayn...


T-Brex


----------



## Andreas S. (5. Juni 2011)

ne wat war dat schöön,
da haben sich Ingo und die Roßbacher nicht lumpen lassen.Wußte gar nicht das es soviele schöne Wege/Trails um Hachenburg,Altenkirchen gibt.Einiges war mir ja bekannt,aber in der Kroppacher Schweiz an der Nister die Wege sind schon genial.Danke und 3* nach Roßbach.
Gegen 0915 sind 4 Gemsen bei der 75+ gestartet.Lutz,Uwe,Sprungmonkey und ische.Sind alle super durchgekommen.Diez kann kommen.
Wo waren denn wwck,tosche,müsli,mischbäck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (5. Juni 2011)

Schön das es schön war

Ich war von 1230 bis 1330 h vor Ort um Euch bei der Ankunft begrüßen zu können. Leider hatten die gar nix zu essen und Eure Ankunft war für 1530 h avisiert. Das war mir dann mit leerem Magen ein wenig zu lang zu warten....Focusine und Rotwilderer habe ich noch starten sehen....ggf. war Olli und WWCK auf der 45 er Runde unterwegs....


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ne wat war dat schöön,
> da haben sich Ingo und die Roßbacher nicht lumpen lassen.Wußte gar nicht das es soviele schöne Wege/Trails um Hachenburg,Altenkirchen gibt.Einiges war mir ja bekannt,aber in der Kroppacher Schweiz an der Nister die Wege sind schon genial.Danke und 3* nach Roßbach.
> Gegen 0915 sind 4 Gemsen bei der 75+ gestartet.Lutz,Uwe,Sprungmonkey und ische.Sind alle super durchgekommen.Diez kann kommen.
> Wo waren denn wwck,tosche,müsli,mischbäck?



Na vielen Dank für das Lob. Schön das Ihr dabei gewesen seid. Ich fand die Strecke auch wunderschön und für meine Verhältnisse auch anspruchsvoll. Es hat Spaß gemacht. Ja den wwck und den Dicken Bambini habe ich auch vermisst. Waren doch angekündigt


----------



## Judo-Uwe (6. Juni 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ne wat war dat schöön,
> da haben sich Ingo und die Roßbacher nicht lumpen lassen.Wußte gar nicht das es soviele schöne Wege/Trails um Hachenburg,Altenkirchen gibt.Einiges war mir ja bekannt,aber in der Kroppacher Schweiz an der Nister die Wege sind schon genial.Danke und 3* nach Roßbach.
> Gegen 0915 sind 4 Gemsen bei der 75+ gestartet.Lutz,Uwe,Sprungmonkey und ische.Sind alle super durchgekommen.Diez kann kommen.
> Wo waren denn wwck,tosche,müsli,mischbäck?


Kann mich nur anschließen,schöne Strecke mit etlichen Trails hat Spaß gemacht, nur der Guide mit seinem E-Bike hat mir am Berg die Zähne gezogen 
Wetteronline meldet im Moment für Samstag Regen in Diez


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juni 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Kann mich nur anschließen,schöne Strecke mit etlichen Trails hat Spaß gemacht, nur der Guide mit seinem E-Bike hat mir am Berg die Zähne gezogen
> Wetteronline meldet im Moment für Samstag Regen in Diez



Das mit dem E-Bike war extra für die schnellen Jungs! Wir haben sonst Probleme euch zu befriedigen


----------



## carboni1 (6. Juni 2011)

Bei dem aktuellen Wetter wäre eine kleine schauer ganz nett!


----------



## wilkais (6. Juni 2011)

Ja toll! Jetzt wo ich nicht mehr dabei bin wird`s spannend.


----------



## T-Brex (6. Juni 2011)

wilkais schrieb:


> Ja toll! Jetzt wo ich nicht mehr dabei bin wird`s spannend.




.....ja schade !....aber Du bist ja trotzdem dabbay.....als Ordonanz


----------



## Judo-Uwe (7. Juni 2011)

Wettervorhersage für Diez:
SA 19°C etwas Regen
SO 23°C trocken


----------



## carboni1 (7. Juni 2011)

Egal es wird gefahren!!!


----------



## CF-Rafi (7. Juni 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Egal es wird gefahren!!!



klar,aber nur mit Regenreifen und speziellen Laufrädern,bitte.





Hier noch eine Wetterprognose vor dem Rennen:

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0002122


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Justarius (7. Juni 2011)

Für Luxemburg ist das Wetter besser gemeldet! ;-)
Wünsch Euch trotzdem viel Erfolg in Diez und ein gesundes Durchhaltevermögen!

Habe das komplette Filmmaterial und die Bilder zusammen. Was ein haufen Film! Ich werde heute mal mit dem schneiden Anfangen, aber das wird ein wenig dauern. Schon alleine weil wir viel gutes Material haben. 

Würde Euch gerne Euer Team im einzelnen vorstellen. Habt Ihr sowas wie eine Namensliste? Top wäre wenn es zu jedem Namen auch ein Gesicht geben würde.

Grüße
Kim


----------



## Justarius (7. Juni 2011)

Och Aufwand... Alles was ich online setze muss ja von der Qualität einigermaßen gleich sein, habe ja nen Ruf zu verlieren! ;-)
Im Zweifelsfall reicht neh Namensliste Die lasse ich dann einfach an passender Stelle durchlaufen.

Gruß
Kim


----------



## Justarius (7. Juni 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hi Kim
> kann ich machen , komme erst Donnerstag dazu die passenden bilder rauszuholen. Namen: Tom, Torsten, Jens, Rafael, Christian, Fritzi(e), Dirk, der Nachbar von Rafi???, Sepp, Dirk, Kim, Guilia, Jörg, Adrian, Klaus,, Miata und NN. Rest liefert Tom nach
> 
> mb


Ay Super! Dann habe ich die Woche Zeit alles zu schneiden und so, denke dann das wir die Woche nach Pfingsten damit online gehen können! ;-)

Grüße
Kim


----------



## miyata (7. Juni 2011)

Justarius schrieb:


> Ay Super! Dann habe ich die Woche Zeit alles zu schneiden und so, denke dann das wir die Woche nach Pfingsten damit online gehen können! ;-)
> 
> Grüße
> Kim


 
Wenn schon bei den meisten der Vorname genannt wird, bitte bei mir auch. Miyata = Hans-Peter
Freue mich schon auf den Zusammenschnitt.


----------



## T-Brex (7. Juni 2011)

Hi Myata,

wenn Du an die [email protected] ein Foto von Dir schickst, dann kommst Du in Hall of Blame.....http://brexbachgemsen.de/steckbriefe.html

mußt dann gerade noch die Angaben die bei allen stehen machen

..Das gilt für alle "Neugemsen"....auf gehts....


----------



## T-Brex (7. Juni 2011)

Justarius schrieb:


> Ay Super! Dann habe ich die Woche Zeit alles zu schneiden und so, denke dann das wir die Woche nach Pfingsten damit online gehen können! ;-)
> 
> Grüße
> Kim



guckst Du auch hier    http://brexbachgemsen.de/steckbriefe.html


----------



## T-Brex (7. Juni 2011)

Fiddeljoe  !!!!!!!!

Du hast email, bitte mal dringend melden....


----------



## miyata (7. Juni 2011)

ACHTUNG ACHTUNG Ein Aufruf an alle Gemsen
Da ich kurzfristig beim 24h Rennen in Dietz einspringe, benötige ich eine Lampe für die Nachtfahrt.  Ich selbst habe leider keine. 
Am liebsten Xenon mit Fernlicht


----------



## Judo-Uwe (8. Juni 2011)

Wetteraussichten bessern sich:
Sa bewölkt,trocken,21°C,W3
So morgens 7°C,meist sonnig,23°,O2
Motto fürs Wochenende:Wie im Porno,Vollgas sofort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (8. Juni 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Wetteraussichten bessern sich:
> Sa bewölkt,trocken,21°C,W3
> So morgens 7°C,meist sonnig,23°,O2
> Motto fürs Wochenende:Wie im Porno,Vollgas sofort!


 
Da haste Recht, bezahlt haben wir auch vorher


----------



## miyata (8. Juni 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch eine niegel nagelneue DX, Akku ist auch schon geladen... Könnt ich dir layhen. Mitbringen??


 
Ja supi  Bitte mitbringen. Sonst muß ich die letzten Runden abends und die ersten Morgens fahren und der Rest des Teams die Nacht.


----------



## CF-Rafi (8. Juni 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Ja supi  Bitte mitbringen. Sonst muß ich die letzten Runden abends und die ersten Morgens fahren und der Rest des Teams die Nacht.



wie, wir fahren auch nachts.....

Keiner am arbeiten? Wir haben es gut


----------



## carboni1 (8. Juni 2011)

nachts wird party gemacht


----------



## miyata (8. Juni 2011)

Bei jeder Runde durchs Zelt ein Stück von der Wurst abgebissen und ein Schluck kühles aus dem Glas. Deshalb fährt man ja auch die Runden so schnell, damit man immer wieder schnell im Zelt ist.


----------



## T-Brex (8. Juni 2011)

gleich gilts wieder   *Fayerabendrunde  1700 h Schloß Sayn
*
aber ohne E-Bikes.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (8. Juni 2011)

Brauchste auch für Diez


----------



## miyata (8. Juni 2011)

Cooles Rad, ab Senioren IV darf man damit antreten. Aber nur mit Solarkollektoren auf dem Rücken und Windrad auf dem Helm.


----------



## carboni1 (8. Juni 2011)

Gratuliere Tom Platz 8 bei der CX deutlich vor Uwe 21.


----------



## T-Brex (8. Juni 2011)

Kurz und Knackig war heute wieder angesagt:

28 km 650 hm 8 Gemsen. Sayn Stromberg Isenburg Schnepfenteich H.P. Heimbach Rabbi Sayn

Am Samstag nix um ayn in Sayn, sondern beim 24 h Rennen "Bike around the clock" in Diez

Freitag 1600 h Aufbau, Jahnstr. Diez
Samstag 1000 h Treffen im Fahrerlager
Samstag 1300 h-1400 h Start incl. Einführungsrunde
Sonntag gegen 1400 h Zieleinlauf

Alle Fahrer werden gebeten rechtzeitig, kplt. ausgerüstet aufzulaufen.

Alle Freunde, Familien, Verletzte und Verhinderte sind eingeladen die 24 Starter der BrexbachGemsen anzufeuern....am besten natürlich auch in Teamkleidung......

Fürs Mannschaftsfoto am *Samstag Mittag bitte das kleine Schwarze* !!


----------



## cklein (8. Juni 2011)

Am Freitag werde ich in Diez sein, Samstag geht mein Flieger...wenigstens zum Aufbau vor Ort...


----------



## carboni1 (8. Juni 2011)

und räum deine bude auf


----------



## CF-Rafi (8. Juni 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> und räum deine bude auf



Aufräumen kann er danach


----------



## Judo-Uwe (9. Juni 2011)

Wetter wird Top fürs Wochenende:
Sa 22°C zum Abend hin sonniger werdend,trocken
So morgens 9°C ,tags 24°C unterschiedlich bewölkt,trocken
@Black-Sepp schade das du am Wochenende nicht dabei bist, hätte die Sache abgerundet,dafür gutes Durchkommen übernächstes Wochenende.Hätte dir auf der ersten Hälfte Windschatten gegeben,bin aber ab Pfingstmontag 8 Tage am Gardasee zum relaxen, das eine oder andere Töurchen werde ich wohl mit Kerstin Brachtendorf fahren.
Häng dich an Marc Schneider dran, der ist gut drauf


----------



## carboni1 (9. Juni 2011)

mogän, heist das ich kann die regenklamotten zuhause lassen?


----------



## miyata (9. Juni 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> mogän, heist das ich kann die regenklamotten zuhause lassen?


 
Nein! Die brauchst Du für die Zeltdurchfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (9. Juni 2011)

Kann mir jemand von dem Aufbaukommando eine Telefonnummer per PN schicken!?! 
Bis Morgen in Diez


----------



## cklein (9. Juni 2011)

Kann mir jemand von dem Aufbaukommando eine Telefonnummer per PN schicken!?! 
Bis Morgen in Diez


----------



## cklein (9. Juni 2011)

danke


----------



## miyata (9. Juni 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @cklein
> 
> @all Kellerräumung oder auch Kellerfund noch dazu fast unbenutzt da DX im Haus.
> Zu Verkaufen Sigma EVO-X pro fürn Zwanziger abzugeben.
> Und der Kenner sieht sofort einen Zusammenhang mit der Geldsumme und dem Austragungsort!


 
??????????????????????  Ich verstehe es nicht! Wenn Du noch Stauraum hast, kannst Du sie ja mal mitbringen. Ich selbst habe eine Sima mirage mit zwei Leuchten, kann sie aber wegen meinem VRO-Vorbau nicht befestigen. Kein Platz am Lenker oder die Bremsen stören.


----------



## cklein (9. Juni 2011)

werde morgen mal auf die strecke gehen, bin gerade erst in diez angekommen...

wenn noch jemand eine dx benötigt, ich hab auch noch eine hier...kann ich gerne fürs rennen abgeben


----------



## Dicker Bambini (9. Juni 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @cklein
> 
> @all Kellerräumung oder auch Kellerfund noch dazu fast unbenutzt da DX im Haus.
> Zu Verkaufen Sigma EVO-X pro fürn Zwanziger abzugeben.
> Und der Kenner sieht sofort einen Zusammenhang mit der Geldsumme und dem Austragungsort!


 Hay Tom,
Habe doch auch kayne richtige Lampe für die Nacktfahrt... Nachtfahrt !! Ich hoffe das wir da irgendwas finden, damit ich nicht ohne fahren muß


----------



## Dicker Bambini (9. Juni 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> werde morgen mal auf die strecke gehen, bin gerade erst in diez angekommen...
> 
> wenn noch jemand eine dx benötigt, ich hab auch noch eine hier...kann ich gerne fürs rennen abgeben


 
Hier ist der erste Interessent


----------



## carboni1 (9. Juni 2011)

Da viele Leute DX Lampn haben, sollte vielleicht jeder all seine Akku's mitbringen!


----------



## cklein (9. Juni 2011)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Hier ist der erste Interessent



check


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaotin64 (10. Juni 2011)

Hey ich habe auch Interesse da ich überhaupt gar keine Funzel habe und würde eigentlich ganz gerne bis 8 fahren falls es geht.dann würde ich sie dir abkaufen das wäre was 



Hangschieber schrieb:


> @cklein
> 
> Fahr mal die Strecke ab und mach ein paar Fodos oder Fylm
> Müssen wir glatt ausnutzen einen Spion vor Ort zu haben.
> ...


----------



## chaotin64 (10. Juni 2011)

Hey ich habe auch Interesse da ich überhaupt gar keine Funzel habe und würde eigentlich ganz gerne bis 8 fahren falls es geht.dann würde ich sie dir abkaufen das wäre was


----------



## CF-Rafi (10. Juni 2011)

Der aktuelle Wettertrend für Diez

Samstag, 11.06.2011
*Morgens*

                                                          wolkig                             12 / 16°C
                             Niederschlag: 
25 % Wahrschl.

*Mittags*

                                                          wolkig                             18 / 20°C
                             Niederschlag: 
20 % Wahrschl.

*Abends*

                                                          wolkig                             13 / 16°C
                             Niederschlag: 
20 % Wahrschl.

*Nachts*

                                                          wolkig                             9 / 10°C
                             Niederschlag: 
20 % Wahrschl.

» Zur 3-Stunden-Vorhersage






Sonntag, 12.06.2011
*Morgens*

                                                          wolkig                             11 / 17°C
                             Niederschlag: 
20 % Wahrschl.

*Mittags*

                                                          wolkig                             19 / 22°C
                             Niederschlag: 
20 % Wahrschl.

*Abends*

                                                          wolkig                             16 / 19°C
                             Niederschlag: 
20 % Wahrschl.

*Nachts*

                                                          wolkig                             12 / 13°C
                             Niederschlag: 
25 % Wahrschl.


----------



## carboni1 (10. Juni 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ja auch moin.
> Da ist aber einer nervös
> Schönen Tag bis heute Nachmittag.


 
Hi wollte heute helfen soll ich irgendetwas mitbringen?


----------



## CF-Rafi (10. Juni 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Mensch Rafi!
> Das sind ja 85% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit? Oder mach ich da was falsch?
> 
> Nachts stören mich die Wolken nicht...



ich sehe Du hast bei Algebra aufgepasst und lass Dein Kompressor nicht auf 100 % laufen.

Komme heute nicht helfen, da ich noch Spätdienst habe.
Bin aber beim Abräumen dabei


----------



## carboni1 (10. Juni 2011)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*Vorhersage für die Region Diez*[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*Fr, 10.06.*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*Sa, 11.06.*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*So, 12.06.*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Tiefst-
Temperatur[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*12°C*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*10°C*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*9°C*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Höchst-
Temperatur[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*22°C*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*22°C*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*23°C*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Vormittag[/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Nachmittag[/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Abend[/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Weitere Informationen: [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*http://www.wetteronline.de/*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]oder über Handy: [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*http://mobil.wetteronline.de*[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (10. Juni 2011)




----------



## carboni1 (10. Juni 2011)

http://www.wetteronline.de/Rheinland-Pfalz/Diez_65582.htm


----------



## carboni1 (10. Juni 2011)

Vergesst nicht euch einen Klappstuhl oder ähnliches mitzubringen!


----------



## cklein (10. Juni 2011)

hier schüttet es gerade wie aus eimern...die strecke wird rutschig...


----------



## carboni1 (10. Juni 2011)

Bei uns ist alles trocken und warm
Hier die Strecke in Diez mit ca.3,6 Km und ca.70 Hm


----------



## miyata (10. Juni 2011)

Alles für Morgen gepackt. Wahrscheinlich wie immer viel zu viel. Bei dem wechselhaften Wetter weiß man auch nicht was man mit nehmen soll. Ich bringe auch ein Zelt mit, muß ja irgendwo alles unterbringen. Bin spätestens gegen 9 Uhr da.


----------



## Mischbaeck (11. Juni 2011)

Moin Moin 

Wir sind auch in den letzten Zügen und freuen uns schon!
Denke ich habe nichts vergessen, was ich dabei habe und der Rest naja egal wird schon! Freuen uns bis gleich!


----------



## cklein (12. Juni 2011)

Hab gerade die Ergebnisse gesehen. Respekt und Glückwunsch all den Gemsen.
Grüße von der sonnigen Insel Mallorca


----------



## dosenfeuer (12. Juni 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Die Hitze hatten wir auch.
> Wetter war absolute Weltspitze!
> Brauchst uns nicht mit Malle zu kommen das was du gestern schon erahnt hast ist wahr geworden.
> Die Party war in Diez und nicht am Ballermann.
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Gemse auch von meiner Kleinen!!!
Viktor, der Streusel war lecker. Vielleicht demnächst statt Rennbratwurst Rennstreusel.
Eine super Teamleistung!!!

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## T-Brex (12. Juni 2011)

So 2 PKW ausgeladen, Waschmaschine läuft, alles wieder da wo es hingehört....mehr Chaos ist auch nicht nach 3 Wochen Urlaubsreise...ABER:
Es hat sich gelohnt !

Vielen Dank an das Orgateam der Schaumburger Biker !!!!!

Super Veranstaltung !

Super Orga !

Alles super !

nächstes Jahr wieder mit den BrexbachGemsen....dann ggf. auch mit einem Kids-Team !!!!

*Nachraychung:*

Funteam : BrexbachGemsen 3, hat neben dem sportlichen Erfolg (nicht Letzter zu werden !) auch erreicht, die Truppe zu erheitern und bei den übrigen Teilnehmern auch ein Erfolgserlebnis geschaffen, endlich mal ne Gemse abhängen zu können......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (12. Juni 2011)

Auch von mir vielen Dank ans Orgateam und an alle helfenden Hände. Ohne die vielen zahlreichen, helfenden Hände hätte es bei mir nicht so gut geklappt, vielen, vielen Dank.

Hat Spass gemacht, auch wenn es sehr anstrengend war. So langsam kommen dann doch die leichten Wehwehchen. Popo ist schon mit Bepanthen versorgt. Muskeln bekommen heute Nacht eine Packung Voltaren. Wahrscheinlich kommt noch ein super Muskelkater im Oberarm dazu. Die Wachbrettabfahrten haben ordentlich durchgerüttelt.
Gruß Christian


----------



## CF-Rafi (12. Juni 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an das Orgateam der Schaumburger Biker !!!!!
> 
> Super Veranstaltung !
> 
> ...



dem schliesse ich mich an.
Hat wieder jede Menge Spass gemacht.

Der erste Wachmaschinengang ist auch bei mir zu ende.
Jetzt erst merke ich auch das Schlafentzug,also gleich ab in die Koje


----------



## eifeljeti (12. Juni 2011)

Von mir ebenfalls ein dickes DANKE! @all

Ohne die aufmunternden Worte, die schnelle Hilfe bei meinem Luftproblem und den full size service hätte ich das so nicht geschafft!
Beine und Popo spüre ich jetzt auch ganz ordentlich.
Zur Info noch ein paar Daten aus meinem Tacho:
322,54km
6951 hm auf einer Strecke von 104km
22:28,19std reine Fahrtzeit
16360 Kalorien
Puls: Schnitt 139 und max 186

Viele Grüße
Hein


----------



## Dicker Bambini (12. Juni 2011)

@all 24er
Auch von mir an alle ayn Großes riesen *DANKESCHÖN* !!! Meine erste derartige Veranstaltung hat super viel Spaß gemacht... 

Vielen lieben Danke an das Verpflegungsteam. So ayn Steak um 2:45 tut Wunder mit solch aynem Körper....

Danke auch an Team 3. Tolle ... Truppe dafür das es für'n Spaß war Gerne wieder, auch in der Zusammensetztung. 

_Und Barnet... ich gönn dir die 6 sek. von Herzen_


----------



## illi3384 (12. Juni 2011)

So... Auch endlich daheim!

Auch von uns ein Dank an alle Helfer und Mitfahrer für ein tolles Wochenende!

Gute Nacht!!!


----------



## alutzo (12. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

war mal wieder ein tolles Renn(gemsen)wochenende. Und vielen Dank ans Verpflegungs- und Serviceteam. 

Jetzt noch eine schlechte Nachricht: ich vermisse mein Zelt (Salewa)! Vielleicht hat ja einer eins zuviel, schaut doch bitte mal nach. Es sind zwei Beutel (Außenzelt grün, Innenzelt schwarz/gelb und Gestänge).

Und sollte einer seine Sigma Mirage Evo/Evo X vermissen, kann bei mir abgeholt werden.

Grüsse


----------



## rhoenzorro (13. Juni 2011)

Moin Moin Gemsen

Ich bin wieder hier in meinen Revier

Leider ist der Urlaub rum

Mittwoch Feierabendrunde juhu


----------



## fritzie (13. Juni 2011)

Danke an das tolle Gemsen Orga- und Catering Team. Toller Event. Top organisiert. Danke auch an die Tips von Team 1 + 2. 
Porno + Bratwurst werd ich näxstes Jahr in meine Vorbereitung mit einbauen und dann gehts ab .


----------



## CF-Rafi (13. Juni 2011)

fritzie schrieb:


> Porno + Bratwurst werd ich näxstes Jahr in meine Vorbereitung mit einbauen und dann gehts ab .



Hi Fritzie,
denk daran:wichtig ist die Balance zwischen den Beiden Faktoren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rheintaler (13. Juni 2011)

fritzie schrieb:


> Danke an das tolle Gemsen Orga- und Catering Team. Toller Event. Top organisiert. Danke auch an die Tips von Team 1 + 2.
> Porno + Bratwurst werd ich näxstes Jahr in meine Vorbereitung mit einbauen und dann gehts ab .


             Hallo und auch von mir vielen Dank an alle für diese super Zusammenarbeit,eine bessere Biketruppe als die Gemsen an diesem Wochenende gibts nicht.Es hat alles gestimmt!!!!!!!!!!!Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miyata (13. Juni 2011)

Jetzt wo ich ausgeschlafen bin, hatte auf der Heimfahrt schon Schwierigkeiten, möchte auch ich mich bei allen bedanken. Ich fand die Stimmung untereinander unabhängig vom Team oder auch "nur Helfer" super schön. 
Habe mir auf der Heimfahrt leider meinen Fahradträger zerschossen und einige kleine Macken am Rad eingefangen. Bin in Diez an einem Kreisel falsch abgebogen und habe beim Wenden unter einer Geschäftsfassade mein Rad auf dem Dach vergessen. Nach dem Knall wußte ich es dann wieder. Man sollte nicht übermüdet autofahren.
Bis zur nächsten Veranstaltung.


----------



## Schiebefee (13. Juni 2011)

Hi @all 24 -Riders.
Bin neu hier im Forum, aber die maysten kennen mich.

schiefee


----------



## miyata (13. Juni 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Oh Mist
> Kannst aber trotzdem glücklich sein des es nicht das neue 29er war die bauen höher  .
> Vorsatz ?


Nicht wirklich.  
Die Hörnchen haben das Rad in die Federung gedrückt und dadurch ist zum Glück kein größer Schaden entstanden. Vorbau und Lenker sind halt verdreht. Ob der Lenker verbogen ist weiß ich noch nicht. Hab auch noch keine Lust zu schauen. Heute kein Rad !


----------



## miyata (13. Juni 2011)

Das Rennwochenende ist zwar vorbei, aber geändert hat sich nicht wirklich viel. Jetzt sizten wir alle vorm Rechner und verfolgen wer gerade mit Posten dran ist. Schon witzig.


----------



## CF-Rafi (13. Juni 2011)

@29er Fans und Baldbesitzer:

Go Bigger:

http://www.cannondale.com/deu/2011/bikes/mountain/29er/flash-29er-carbon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (13. Juni 2011)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Das 29er wäre einfach drüber gerollt.
> Hat man ja gesehen über was das Ding alles rollt


Wie war denn das Fahrgefühl mit dem 29 er. Du hattest ja direkten Vergleich. Erzähl mal. Habe mitlerweile sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen darüber gehört.


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Juni 2011)

moinmoin,
das war mein bisher schönstes Rennwochenende
Meine Girls hatten so einen riesigen Spaß das sie heute morgen mit nem LAchen im Gesicht aufgestanden sind.(MeinGesicht muß etwas schmerzverzehrt gewesen sein)
Wir Gemsen sind schon ein ganz besondere HAufen.Keiner hat sich daneben benommen (tosche???) jeder hat jedem geholfen,angefeuert wurde auch jeder(ich hab mich extra 3x vom bambini überholen lassen)
Das Catering aus dem Hause Becker Echt Klasse!!
Vielen Dank an alle dabei gewesene.
Und die Platzierungen sind ja wohl aller erste Sahne, wobei ich die vom eifeljeti Hein und wwck Christian besonders hervorheben möchte.
Wenn ich mich an das gehalten hätte was ich den beiden vorher gesagt habe,wäre ich bestimmt 5.geworden
Aber ich bin trotzdem zufrieden.
Habe heute nur noch! etwas Nacken,Rücken,Po und O-Schenkel (von den Krämpfen).Naja vergeht wieder.

Wer macht eigentlich die zentrale Anlaufstelle für Fotos u.ä?


----------



## alutzo (13. Juni 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> @ Lutz, ich werd gleich mein Auto räumen!



@ Müsli, danke aber ich gehe jetzt schon davon aus, dass sich jemand während der Siegerehrung ordentlich bedient hat, mein Helm ist auch weg.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (13. Juni 2011)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Das 29er wäre einfach drüber gerollt.
> Hat man ja gesehen über was das Ding alles rollt


 
...da lag doch auf einmal was auf der Wiese, und das so kurz vorm Ziel  let it roll


----------



## Dicker Bambini (13. Juni 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ...
> Wir Gemsen sind schon ein ganz besondere HAufen.Keiner hat sich daneben benommen (tosche???) jeder hat jedem geholfen,angefeuert wurde auch jeder(ich hab mich extra 3x vom bambini überholen lassen)


 
... und dafür "liebe ich Dich" ...  ein erhebendes Gefühl ! Aber mit euch drei Einzelkämpfern würde ich mich nieeeeeee auf ayne Stufe stellen!  RESPEKT !!!!

...viellaycht krieg ich ja heute noch ein alkfray Wayzen mit ww-ck getrunken !!!


----------



## Dicker Bambini (13. Juni 2011)

Habe auch noch ein Mitbringsel in der Tasche gehabt (Kayn EHEC). Wer vermisst ayne rote Regenjacke ??? Die ayne hat sich irgendwie vermehrt... Bitte Info, versuchen dann diese dem rechtmäßigem Besitzer zurück zu geben. 

@cklein
Danke, Danke für die Lampe. War mayne erste Erfahrung Nacht's. Mit dem Licht total super... Schick mal ne PN wenn Du wieder im Land bist, wie ich Dir das ding wieder zurück geben kann...


----------



## T-Brex (13. Juni 2011)

alutzo schrieb:


> @ Müsli, danke aber ich gehe jetzt schon davon aus, dass sich jemand während der Siegerehrung ordentlich bedient hat, mein Helm ist auch weg.



???????????????????das wäre starker Toback....funk doch mal Klaus und Klaus an....da haben alle Mann einen großen Berg Sachen ins Auto geladen, ggf. waren deine Sachen da dabei ???????????????????????


----------



## ww-ck (13. Juni 2011)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> nicht ernsthaft oder?
> So ein Mist.
> 
> 
> ...



Deckt sich mit anderen Aussagen, die ich gehört habe.


----------



## cklein (13. Juni 2011)

am Pool gibt es W-Lan...
schön, dass es euch allen Spaß gemacht hat und alle mit den Ergebnissen zufrieden sind.
@Bambini
bis ich die Lampe brauche vergeht noch einiges an Zeit...
@all
wem ist aufgefallen, dass ich den Marktplatz von Diez zum BrexBachgemsenLand erklärt.habe?


----------



## miyata (13. Juni 2011)

Die Gemsen sehen alles. Selbstverständlich ist es uns aufgefallen. Irgendwo gibt es auch ein Foto vom Gemsenbalkon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicker Bambini (13. Juni 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> am Pool gibt es W-Lan...
> @Bambini
> bis ich die Lampe brauche vergeht noch einiges an Zeit...
> @all
> wem ist aufgefallen, dass ich den Marktplatz von Diez zum BrexBachgemsenLand erklärt.habe?


 
...Dann bekommen wir das mit der Lampe ja hin !

Übrigens ist das kleine Schild "Bre*X*bachGemsenLand" auch auf unserem Gruppenfoto!!!! *SUCHBILD*, wer findet es zuerst ??? ich hab's schon!


----------



## carboni1 (13. Juni 2011)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Deckt sich mit anderen Aussagen, die ich gehört habe.


 
Die 29er haben bei mir eine guten Eindruck hinterlassen! Ein 29er  bei gleichem Gewicht ist mit Sicherheit schneller!! Letztes Jahr war Uwe schneller als der Thomas, dieses Jahr war Thomas mit dem 29er schneller als Uwe, der Grund könnte das 29er sein !


----------



## cklein (13. Juni 2011)

Ihr seid die Besten ;-)


----------



## carboni1 (13. Juni 2011)

Welches 29er hat Thomas da gefahren?


----------



## carboni1 (13. Juni 2011)

Sorry, ich war einfach Platt wollte nur noch aufs Sofa!


----------



## T-Brex (13. Juni 2011)

Schiebefee schrieb:


> Hi @all 24 -Riders.
> Bin neu hier im Forum, aber die maysten kennen mich.
> 
> schiefee



Hallo Frau Geil


----------



## T-Brex (13. Juni 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Nee nee du sie ist doch die Chaotin
> Wird wohl das Rätsel des Tages .



....na ich glaube doch....Doppeltes Lottchen läßt grüßen....


----------



## CF-Rafi (13. Juni 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Welches 29er hat Thomas da gefahren?



der Thomas hat dieses hier,aber mit kleinen Änderungen bei der Ausstatung.

http://www.cannondale.com/deu/2011/bikes/mountain/29er/flash-29er-carbon/2011-flash-hi-mod-29er-3

Das Topmodel ist aber recht Teuerund wir bei den meisten nur ein Traum bleiben:
http://www.rockmachine-germany.de/p...e-Flash-Hi-Mod-29er-1-Mountain-Bike-2011.html


----------



## carboni1 (13. Juni 2011)

Wie ist den das Original-Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (13. Juni 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wie ist den das Original-Gewicht?



keine Ahnung,hab nicht gewogen.Bestimmt über 10.
Musst den Thomas fragen


----------



## carboni1 (13. Juni 2011)

Könnte passen, laut Thomas haben die Orig.LRS 2,3kg gehabt. Der neue LRS hat ca. 1,3kg bei einem jetzigen Gewicht von 9,3 kg! Vom Gewicht her kann man es mit 26er vergleichen!


----------



## illi3384 (13. Juni 2011)

@ Hangi:
Wenn die Foto DVD fertig ist kannst du uns Schonmal auf die Bestellliste setzen!

Auto is ausgeräumt. Waschmaschine läuft...
Mischa hat schon wieder Bock aufs radeln... Mal gucken was der Nachmittag so bringt.


----------



## eifeljeti (13. Juni 2011)

Moin zusammen!
Nachdem ich gestern fast unter der Dusche eingeschlafen bin war die Nacht doch sehr erholsam. Den Beinen und dem Gesäß geht es auch besser als erwartet.
Jetzt gleich steht dann noch lockeres ausrollen mit Kinderanhänger auf dem Plan.
Hein


----------



## rhoenzorro (13. Juni 2011)

Ohje ich habe viel verpasst....

Was ich alles so leseTop!


----------



## Jaymano75 (13. Juni 2011)

So - nach Videosichtung / Schnitt / Uploading hier nun das offizielle Backstagevideo vom 24h Rennen. BREXBACHGEMSEN - Bike around the clock 2011 Behind the scenes

Eindrücke vom 24h Rennen in Diez mit den Gemsen 

Backstage Material - Shocking truth

[URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/


(C) by Jaymano


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (13. Juni 2011)

Tolles Video, sehr schöne Ansichten aus dem GemsenLager. Das macht nach den Anstrengungen gleich wieder Spaß aufs nächste Jahr.


----------



## fritzie (13. Juni 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> So - nach Videosichtung / Schnitt / Uploading hier nun das offizielle Backstagevideo vom 24h Rennen. BREXBACHGEMSEN - Bike around the clock 2011 Behind the scenes
> 
> Eindrücke vom 24h Rennen in Diez mit den Gemsen
> 
> ...





Hallo Jens 

das video läuft nicht

Klexx


----------



## Jaymano75 (13. Juni 2011)

fritzie schrieb:


> Hallo Jens
> 
> das video läuft nicht
> 
> Klexx



Hi ,

also bei mir läuft das Video. Vielleicht liegt es an  der starken Nachfrage....in den ersten 30min haben über 240 Personen dieses Video angeguckt.....

Haben andere auch Probleme mit dem gucken? Klexx versuchs mal mit dem PC und nicht mit dem Smartphone....

JAY


----------



## miyata (13. Juni 2011)

Ich habs sogar schon zweimal gesehen


----------



## Jaymano75 (13. Juni 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Ich habs sogar schon zweimal gesehen




Wahnsinn, schon 437 views und das in den ersten 2,5 Stunden....
Die Gemsen sind hot 

@fritzi und klexxi : guckt ihr schon oder ?


----------



## miyata (13. Juni 2011)

Was bitte ist das Gesichterbuch


----------



## Jaymano75 (13. Juni 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Der Wahnsinn da haste Recht!!!!!
> 
> Gerade im Moment habe ich die Mühle angeschmissen und lade das Rennvideo von JudoUwe hoch.
> *Unbearbeitet* zuerst im Gesichterbuch danach hier in den MTB News im Videobereich!
> ...



schon fast 600 Klicks...sach mal Hangi klickst Du da die ganze Zeit drauf 

Freue mich schon auf das Judo-Uwe Video!!

und Klexx - guckst DU jetzt auch?


----------



## miyata (13. Juni 2011)

Bei mir wird immer noch das Video von Jaymano als letzer eingestellter Beitrag angezeigt.


----------



## Jaymano75 (13. Juni 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Bei mir wird immer noch das Video von Jaymano als letzer eingestellter Beitrag angezeigt.



verstehe ich nicht ?! Wo facebook oder wo ?


----------



## Schiebefee (13. Juni 2011)

Tour war gayl, papa !!! 

demnächst 48 min. ( mit müsliriegel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiebefee (13. Juni 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ok, wird gemacht!
> 
> Beayndruggt
> BAC 24 kann kommen!




klar 1 jahr und ich fahr alle in grund und boden !!


----------



## Jaymano75 (13. Juni 2011)

Schiebefee schrieb:


> klar 1 jahr und ich fahr alle in grund und boden !!



bist Du auch im Video zu sehen?! Ja oder !


----------



## miyata (13. Juni 2011)

Geiles Rennvideo von Uwe`s Runde.  Jetzt weiß ich wo ich meine Zeit verloren habe. Berg runter war es nicht. Super wie Andy vor der letzten Kurve platz gemacht hat.


----------



## miyata (13. Juni 2011)

Bei den Bildern finde ich den Gesichtsausdruck von hangi und andy am Heitzstrahler einfach genial.


----------



## Schiebefee (13. Juni 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> bist Du auch im Video zu sehen?! Ja oder !



welches video?


----------



## Jaymano75 (13. Juni 2011)

Schiebefee schrieb:


> welches video?


http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14170


----------



## Schiebefee (13. Juni 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14170


ja bin drauf mit meinem : " ja toll"


----------



## Jaymano75 (13. Juni 2011)

Schiebefee schrieb:


> ja bin drauf mit meinem : " ja toll"



dann weiss ich jetzt wer Du bist! Alles klar! HALLO!


----------



## Schiebefee (13. Juni 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> dann weiss ich jetzt wer Du bist! Alles klar! HALLO!


ja hallo, bin die aus fb, die tochter vom mb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (13. Juni 2011)

Schiebefee schrieb:


> ja hallo, bin die aus fb, die tochter vom mb



ok - A.K. - I got it 
MfG C U



und Grüße an den "Alten"


----------



## Schiebefee (13. Juni 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> ok - A.K. - I got it
> MfG C U
> 
> 
> ...



ok, sag ich meinem " alten" 

der wird sich freuen ;-)


----------



## Jaymano75 (13. Juni 2011)

Schiebefee schrieb:


> ok, sag ich meinem " alten"
> 
> der wird sich freuen ;-)




schick aber ein "Sorry - nur Spaß"-Gruß hinterher


----------



## Schiebefee (13. Juni 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> schick aber ein "Sorry - nur Spaß"-Gruß hinterher



der hats schon gelesen . hat gelacht


----------



## CF-Rafi (13. Juni 2011)

Hi,
eine Frage am Rande :
Was ist mit dem Uwe?
Ist er noch am Ausrollen?


----------



## Jaymano75 (13. Juni 2011)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hi,
> eine Frage am Rande :
> Was ist mit dem Uwe?
> Ist er noch am Ausrollen?



Ich glaube der macht ein 48 Stundenrennen daraus 
oder schreibt noch Autogrammkarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (13. Juni 2011)

und weitere Infos rund um die BrexbachGemsen gibts natürlich auf der unserer Homepage

www.BrexbachGemsen.de


----------



## Jaymano75 (13. Juni 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Jaymano
> Biete 550 Klicks fürs Racevideo in 128min kannste das toppen ?
> 
> Muss mich schon verbessern nach 2Std 33min sind es nun 719 Aufrufe!



Danke für 967 Klicks innerhalb von einem halben Tag !!!!!
YEAH !!!!!!

Morgen hole ich mir die 1000 die Du schon hast für dieses coole Video mit der Helmcam. Mensch Hangi  - Das Leben ist schön!


----------



## miyata (14. Juni 2011)

Schon so früh am Rechner! Schade das nach so einem Wochende der Altag ruft. Die beiden Videos schaue ich mir gleich noch einmal in aller Ruhe an. Rückblickend war das schon ein geiles Wochenende.


----------



## miyata (14. Juni 2011)

Wenn man sich die Zeiten unserer Teams anschaut (Rundendurschnitt) wäre mit einer anderen Zusammensetzung der erste Platz durchaus möglich gewesen. Man müßte es halt genau ausrechnen. Der ein oder andere wird das sicherlich tun. Für mich spielt es keine Rolle.


----------



## carboni1 (14. Juni 2011)

Haste Recht!Bin mit meinem Schnitt zufrieden! Ohne Training ging halt nicht mehr!


----------



## Jaymano75 (14. Juni 2011)

Thanks für über 1200 Klicks innerhalb von einem Tag !!!!

Und Hangi - Respekt für über 2000 Klicks !!!!


----------



## T-Brex (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo ihr Strategen !

morgen nicht vergessen:

*Fayerabendrunde 1700 h Schloß Sayn *


----------



## T-Brex (14. Juni 2011)

An alle Renngemsen....nicht vergessen....der 3.Juli ist ganz nah...

http://www.mtb-rhens.de/?page_id=16

MTB Rhens - Marathon.....letztes Jahr waren wir dort mit 30 Gemsen am Start...wäre schön wenn wir das dieses Jahr wiederholen oder gar toppen könnten.....Anmeldung ist schon möglich !!!...bitte recht zahlraych...


----------



## Jaymano75 (14. Juni 2011)

So - jetzt ist auch gut !


----------



## miyata (14. Juni 2011)

Wie nicht anders zu erwarten, wieder tolle Momentaufnahmen vom Gemsenreporter Jaymano. Ohne Dich würde vieles zu schnell in Vergessenheit geraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (14. Juni 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Wie nicht anders zu erwarten, wieder tolle Momentaufnahmen vom Gemsenreporter Jaymano. Ohne Dich würde vieles zu schnell in Vergessenheit geraten.



danke danke, hab mich supergefühlt

fahre auch noch mtb - versprochen!!!!

In Rhens bin ich dabay!!!


----------



## CF-Rafi (15. Juni 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> An alle Renngemsen....nicht vergessen....der 3.Juli ist ganz nah...
> http://www.mtb-rhens.de/?page_id=16



Hab mich gerade angemeldet


----------



## cklein (15. Juni 2011)

ich will und hab noch nicht...die Runde vom Uwe und Siegerehrung nehme ich doch gerne...


----------



## klexx (15. Juni 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Supi
> 
> Habe seit heute alle Fotos vom BOC24 auf meinem PC.
> 
> ...



Hallo tom,

Ich hätte gerne eine DVD

Danke Klaus (Klexx)




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Brex (15. Juni 2011)

so....von den Outtakes jetzt zu den Outbanks....die Fakten:

8 Gemsen 33 Km über 700 hm und jede Menge Trails.
Danach noch Après-Bike in Gladbach in Axels Biergartenund noch im Hellen nach Hause gekommen...da freut sich Mutti......


----------



## rhoenzorro (15. Juni 2011)

Mit dem Chef im Rücken fährt es sich schneller war supi!


----------



## T-Brex (16. Juni 2011)

Samstag um ayn in Sayn am Schloß

*oder *

um 1430h in Anhausen an der Kirche


Es gibt die allseits beliebte, alljährliche "Förstertour" vom Förster Frank himself


----------



## illi3384 (16. Juni 2011)

Meld.....

Wir hätten auch gern so paar Foddos!


----------



## !Ghostrider! (17. Juni 2011)

Förster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## !Ghostrider! (17. Juni 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Nervös???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja davon kannst du ausgehen!


----------



## T-Brex (17. Juni 2011)

Ja Junge.....wie sagten schon die alten Gelehrten.....und die Toten Hosen auch....

*Sekt oder Selters.....*


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqLCXgaWaiU"]YouTube        - âªDie Toten Hosen - Sekt oder Selters LIVEâ¬â[/nomedia]


Alles Gute...bis heut Abend...


----------



## cklein (17. Juni 2011)

viel Erfolg im Schwarzwald


----------



## T-Brex (18. Juni 2011)

Samstag um ayn in Sayn am Schloß

*oder *

um 1430h in Anhausen an der Kirche


Es gibt die allseits beliebte, alljährliche "Förstertour" vom Förster Frank himself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Bis glaych.....


----------



## T-Brex (18. Juni 2011)

schöne Förster Tour . gut 40 km und 800 hm....dazu noch 15 km Vor- und 15 km Nachleistung....hat mir 71 km auf dem Tacho beschert....

insgesamt 30 Biker, darunter 9 Gemsen sind dem Första gefolgt...Tousie dann bitte durch Fiddlejoe oder Frank himself.....

Schöne Tour..und wieder das ayn oder andere über die Natur gelernt...und am Jagdschlößchen war ich irgendwie noch nie ....odbwohl es doch sooo nah war....

@Black Sepp und Dosenfeuer : Gebt alles, das euer Verzicht beim 24 h Rennen in Diez nicht "umsonst" war...!


----------



## Dicker Bambini (19. Juni 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Bambini schön das wir wegen der Jacke nochmal miteinander sprechen konnten


 
Ja, ich freu mich auch immer mit Dir zu reden...
Werde dann mal angehen, die Jacke zu Christian zu sorgen. Aber ww-ck im Sauerland und Bambini --> KIRMES !!!

...überigens, es war eine schöne Förstertour gestern... Glaub Sayntal fällt heute ins Wasser. Da hat der Anhang keinen Bock drauf..., und nicht die richtige (Gemsen-) Kleidung 

Schönen Sonntag all

@Ghostrider
Hoffe ist alles klatt gegangen und SIE hat auch "JA" gesagt   - Viel Glück ihr zwei ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (19. Juni 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> News vom Black Forest ULTRA Bike Marathon*
> Sepp  und Dirk in Kirchzarten bei wiedrigstem Wetter gut durchgekommen von  Regen über Schnee und Hagel war alles dabei. Fango satt bis in die  letzte Ritze
> Sepp holt Bronze auf der Marathonstrecke dies trotz  schleichendem Plattem auf den letzten 20km. Dirk belegt einen sehr guten  Platz 14 auf dem Shorttrack.
> 
> ...


 Congratulation Gut gemacht Jungs und das bei dem sch... Wetter


----------



## CF-Rafi (19. Juni 2011)

Hi,
nach der gestrigen Runde mit Helmut ging es heute auf die Königsetappe in Koblenzer Stadtwald.Da der Helmut nächste Woche nach Norwegen fährt um seine Trondheim - Oslo Etappe mit 540 Km zu bewältigen,war der Adrian heute mit auf der Strecke.
Bei guten Wetterbedinungen haben wir eine ausgedehnte Tour mit 2000Hm und 78 Km geknackt.Auf diese Weise konnte der Adrian nur die Highlights um Koblenz,Buchholz,Boppard und Rhens kennenlernen.


----------



## T-Brex (19. Juni 2011)

...na das ist doch super...Sepp hat sich ausgetobt...und Adrian hat Anbindung an die Gruppe..

Nächster Gemsentermin:   03. Juli in Rhens....Adrian....bitte anmelden...


----------



## Toschi89 (19. Juni 2011)

@Rafi: Der Tour war echt super! Bin ziemlich fertig 

@T-Brex: Ist erledigt  Hab die 50km genommen...


----------



## T-Brex (19. Juni 2011)

Toschi89 schrieb:


> @Rafi: Der Tour war echt super! Bin ziemlich fertig
> 
> @T-Brex: Ist erledigt  Hab die 50km genommen...


----------



## CF-Rafi (19. Juni 2011)

Toschi89 schrieb:


> @Rafi: Der Tour war echt super! Bin ziemlich fertig



Schön , dass es Dir gefallen hat.
Das nächste Mal kommt die "Super-Köningsetappe 2500"

...und lass Dir von dem Hangi "Das Geheimnis des Lion Drinks"erklären


----------



## Jaymano75 (19. Juni 2011)

Toschi89 schrieb:


> @Rafi: Der Tour war echt super! Bin ziemlich fertig
> 
> @T-Brex: Ist erledigt  Hab die 50km genommen...




Toschi89....

Kleiner Bruder vom Toschi alias T-Brex oder wäs?
Klasse!


----------



## T-Brex (20. Juni 2011)

*Achtung Achtung *


Bitte checkt mal alle eure Kleiderschränke !!

Für die nächste Bestellung brauchen wir noch ein paar Teile....also wer noch was braucht(bitte alles angeben, auch Winterklamotten !!), bitte unter [email protected] eine email mit den Wünschen (Was, Wieviel, Welche Größe !!!!) senden.

Haut rayn....


----------



## Judo-Uwe (21. Juni 2011)

Bouna sera,
zurück vom Gardasee,
wer fährt?
wer ist dran?
Links vorbei
Nochmal mein Respekt an die Einzelfahrer vor allem Hein, drittletzter beim Marathon in Emmelshausen und dritter Platz in Diez.Du Tier
Heute endlich wieder Matsch, fünf Stunden gewühlt, gutes Training für Erbeskopf
Morgen siehts wettermäßig bescheiden aus ,werde mal sehen ob ich komme.


----------



## eifeljeti (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo Uwe!
Danke für die Blumen!
E`hausen war ganz schön bescheiden mit den ganzen Problemen (Rücken, ..)
In Diez hat alles gepasst. 
Mein Trainingsplan war auf Diez ausgerichtet und Plan und Renntaktik sind voll aufgegangen. Bis auf die "Luftnot" der Reifen lief alles problemlos. Das wird nicht das letzte 24h als Einzelfahrer für mich gewesen sein!
Bis bald im Wald
Hein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (21. Juni 2011)

eifeljeti schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe!
> Danke für die Blumen!
> E`hausen war ganz schön bescheiden mit den ganzen Problemen (Rücken, ..)
> In Diez hat alles gepasst.
> ...



na dann mal los,
Nürburgring,Duisburg,Davos und die WM kommen noch.Mußt dich nur anmelden


----------



## ww-ck (21. Juni 2011)

eifeljeti schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe!
> Danke für die Blumen!
> E`hausen war ganz schön bescheiden mit den ganzen Problemen (Rücken, ..)
> In Diez hat alles gepasst.
> ...


Beim nächsten mal werde ich Nachts keine lange Pause mehr machen. Dann wirds eng für dich.


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Juni 2011)

jaja,jetzt ist die Euphorie sehr groß und wenn dann das Wintertraining kommt....


----------



## eifeljeti (21. Juni 2011)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Beim nächsten mal werde ich Nachts keine lange Pause mehr machen. Dann wirds eng für dich.



Und ich werd einfach schneller fahren


----------



## EinHesseInRLP (21. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute, 

nicht nur der Finger ist in den letzten Wochen kaputt gegangen sondern auch noch mein Laptop 

Sobald ich wieder biken kann bin ich Mittwochs wie Samstags am Start !

Gruß Frowin


----------



## eifeljeti (21. Juni 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> na dann mal los,
> Nürburgring,Duisburg,Davos und die WM kommen noch.Mußt dich nur anmelden



Nürburgring bin ich mir am überlegen, allerdings auf einem Rennrad


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Juni 2011)

überleg nicht zu lange.Einfach ran.Ich drücke dir auch die Daumen.
Aber meine Pumpe kriegste nicht


----------



## T-Brex (22. Juni 2011)

EinHesseInRLP schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> nicht nur der Finger ist in den letzten Wochen kaputt gegangen sondern auch noch mein Laptop
> 
> ...



Aua Aua...bis bald !!


----------



## T-Brex (22. Juni 2011)

So die Damen...das Unwetterchen ist schon gegen 1330 h durchgezogen. Für 1700 h habe ich sogar vereinzelte Sonnenstrahlen bestellt. Von Unten staubts dann heute auch nicht so arg.

Gleich :

*Mittwoch Fayerabendrunde 1700 h ab Schloß Sayn.....mit Après-Bike.......Lokalität je nach Mitfahrer...*.


bis glaych...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (22. Juni 2011)

Ich könnte mir zwar auf mein altes Cadex slicks aufziehen und mitfahren, aber ich fahre morgen in den Wald und werde mich so richtig einsauen.


----------



## CF-Rafi (22. Juni 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> RR Tour morgen Donnerstag
> Abfahrt um 10Uhr am Bahnhof Vallendar!



...und für die, die im Wald fahren wollen,werde ich morgen 1300-1400 Uhr in Ko-Wald mal wieder eine Runde drehen.Die Länge und Höhe wird von der Wetterlage abhägig sein.
Wer Lust und Zeit hat ,kann mich gerne begleiten.
Muss aber noch heute bis 0400 uhr arbeiten,also bitte per PN oder E-mail kurz Bescheid sagen,damit ich die Zeit genauer festlegen kann.

Gruss und schöne Feiertage


----------



## eifeljeti (22. Juni 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> RR Tour morgen Donnerstag
> Abfahrt um 10Uhr am Bahnhof Vallendar!
> 
> ACHTUNG
> ...



Hallo Tom!
Wie lange wollt ihr denn fahren und wo?
Hab heute schon ne Runde mit dem RR über Rengsdorf ins Wiedtal gedreht und bin ordentlich gegossen worden!
Grüsse
Hein


----------



## eifeljeti (22. Juni 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Müsli macht den Guido.
> Denke um die 100-120km könnte 14 Uhr werden.
> Am liebsten Mosel bis nach Cochem oder etwas weiter zum Eis essen  dann sinds flache und gemütliche 120km.
> 
> ...



Mosel wäre nicht schlecht. Könnte dann in meinen Zeitrahmen passen.
Kann das aber erst morgen kurzfristig entscheiden.
Ich gebe laut wenn es passt
Hein


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Juni 2011)

eifeljeti schrieb:


> Hab heute schon ne Runde mit dem RR über Rengsdorf ins Wiedtal gedreht und bin ordentlich gegossen worden!
> Grüsse
> Hein



ach du warst das 

Mosel? gut
Wetter? gut!
Kapputschino? durch müsli-gut

ich bring auch das Radl mit
NobbyNic wegen akwaplaning?


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Juni 2011)

hast schon einen Tisch bestellt für die Kappurunde morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eifeljeti (23. Juni 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Sonnenschayn nicht nur um ayn
> 
> ...



Bei mir wird das nichts mit 10 in Valla Central Station!
Könnte es ev. schaffen um 10:30 in Güls an der Eisenbahnbrücke zu sayn, um dann ein Stück dabay zu sein.
Wenn da dann da!
Hein


----------



## T-Brex (23. Juni 2011)

So ihr Asphaltlutscher....*gestern haben sich 4 wackere Gemsen für Euch hergegeben und haben um Höhr-Grenzhausen ayn paar wunderschöne Trails gesichtet, Wegewirrwarr entzerrt und tourentauglich abgefahren....real Pfadfinder......und Après-Bike gabs auch noch...wie vorhergesagt, staubfreies Geläuf, angenehme Temperaturen, klare Luft und größtenteils sonnig !!!!!!!*


nächste Tour:



*Samstag um ayn in Sayn*


...da wir zur Zeit die längsten Tage haben und das Wetter gut angesagt ist, wollen wir das auch nutzen und ein Toürchen bis ca. 1830 h  zurück in Sayn fahren..._mal wieder an die Wied_....


----------



## rhoenzorro (23. Juni 2011)

Ich bin dabei

Danach wieder ein leckers kühles Blondi

Bis denne.....

MfG Rhönzorro(Jupp)


----------



## T-Brex (23. Juni 2011)

Hi Gräthe-Jupp....dann  1900 h zurück in Sayn........


----------



## rhoenzorro (23. Juni 2011)

Häuptling Manitu nicht unverschämt werden


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Juni 2011)

Bin vom lutschen zurück,wenn man das so nennen will.
Da haben die drei mich aber ganz schön fertig gemacht mit ihren RR.
71km hab ich durchgehalten.Nass wurde es nur von unten.Komisch.

Wiedtour lass ich mir am Samstag nicht entgehen.
Bin dann um ayn in Sayn.
Wer führt?


----------



## T-Brex (23. Juni 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Wiedtour lass ich mir am Samstag nicht entgehen.
> Bin dann um ayn in Sayn.
> *Wer führt?*



.......der Wiedführer...........


----------



## T-Brex (23. Juni 2011)

...am Samstag sind die neuen "Koppdöjer" da.....wer welche mag...ranhalten....wenn weg dann weg........Euronen abgezählt mitbringen


----------



## T-Brex (23. Juni 2011)

Koppdooch....10

Bandana.......13


----------



## eifeljeti (23. Juni 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Siehste mal, das kann mir nicht mehr wiederfahren deshalb hab ich nun auch ein RR  .
> War eigendlich eine schöne gemütliche Spazierfahrt inkl. 1 Stunde Regenpause  bis das jemand gerufen hat fahr nach vorne



Schön das ihr Spass hattet. Ich war ein wenig spät dran ( die Kinder ). 
So konnte ich euch wenigstens nicht einbremsen. 
Meine Tour war heute 60km und 710hm in 3 Stunden mit KINDERANHÄNGER. Einmal kurz nass geworden sind wir auch. 
Grüsse
Hein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (23. Juni 2011)

..mit nem 20er Schnitt über Stock und Stein...da wurden die Kids aber gut durchgeschüttelt...


----------



## cklein (23. Juni 2011)

Samstag werde ich um ayn in Sayn sayn


----------



## eifeljeti (23. Juni 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hi Hein, um pünktlich um 10:30 in Güls zu sayn, hatten wir dem Andy schon mächtig Qualm gemacht. Waren aber dann auch pünktlich! Hatten noch 10 min gewartet... und sind das weiter gerau(s)cht...  Stoppomatstrecke mit Anhänger wäre was für dich gewesen
> 
> bis dann.
> mb
> Hab gerade noch 20 Bahnen im Schwimmbad gemacht!



Die Strecke bis Güls hab ich auch ordentlich gedrückt und war dann um 10:45 in Güls. Knapp daneben ist auch vorbei.
Schlau wie wir sind hat natürlich keiner das Telefon mal benutzt
Also im flachen gehts mit dem Anhänger ganz gut, der ein oder andere Biker wundert sich schon wenn ich mit dem Gespann vorbeiziehe, aber jede Steigung ist mit +45kg doppelt steil.
Auf ein neues
Hein


----------



## eifeljeti (23. Juni 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ..mit nem 20er Schnitt über Stock und Stein...da wurden die Kids aber gut durchgeschüttelt...



Ne, nur Teer gelutscht


----------



## Judo-Uwe (24. Juni 2011)

eifeljeti schrieb:


> Ne, nur Teer gelutscht


Hi Hein, der hupende NR-Fahrer war ich, war in Brodenbach Traumpfad wandern 20km und 800hm.


----------



## rhoenzorro (24. Juni 2011)

Morgen soll es Regen geben

Aber wir sind ja nicht aus Zucker


----------



## T-Brex (24. Juni 2011)

...wenns morgen feucht wird, kommt Plan B....dann machen wir was Kleineres mit gegen 1700h zurück in Sayn....schau mer mal.....imma schön logga und elastisch bleiben...


----------



## T-Brex (24. Juni 2011)

.................Koppdööjer sinn dooo...............


----------



## Judo-Uwe (24. Juni 2011)

Nachdem ich schon vom Rheinsteig die Zeitfahrer sehen konnte, stand ich mit dreckigen Gemsenklamotten von 16.45-17.01 hinter dem Zieleinlauf. Stefan Schumacher kam mit Kopfschütteln ins Ziel.
Bernd Grapsch ist neuer deutscher Meister im Zeitfahren vor seinem Teamkollege Tony Martin, dem Vorjahressieger.
Bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eifeljeti (24. Juni 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Hi Hein, der hupende NR-Fahrer war ich, war in Brodenbach Traumpfad wandern 20km und 800hm.



Ich hatte noch gesehen das das Auto ein NR-Kennzeichen hat, aber erkannt hatte ich keinen. Konnte aber nur eine Gemse sein
Hab noch zurück gewunken und mich dann wieder gegen den Wind gestellt


----------



## eifeljeti (24. Juni 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Du solltest auch verraten das unter den Kidssitzen 4 Autobatterien für deinen Motor versteckt sind
> 
> 
> @JudoUwe
> Wenn du so gehupt hast wie zuletzt bei mir haste bestimmt die Kinder geweckt




Batterien .Brauch ich nicht! 
Die Kinder haben Pedale und über eine Welle wird das Hinterrad angetrieben. Ich sitz vorne nur gelangweilt rum und muß mir die Gegend anschauen


----------



## Justarius (25. Juni 2011)

So das Video von euch von der Tour im koblenzer Stadtwald vom 04.06. ist online!
Hoffe es gefällt euch! ;-)

http://youtu.be/G_p1lXtku4w

Grüße
Kim

P.S. falls hr es auf Eure seite einbinden wollt, hier direkt der iFrame:
<iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/G_p1lXtku4w" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## fritzie (25. Juni 2011)

Hi Gemsenanimals - please pick me up at the house of champignons at 13:45 - c.u.


----------



## CF-Rafi (25. Juni 2011)

Justarius schrieb:


> So das Video von euch von der Tour im koblenzer Stadtwald vom 04.06. ist online!
> Hoffe es gefällt euch! ;-)
> 
> http://youtu.be/G_p1lXtku4w
> ...



Klasse gemacht


Bin heute nicht um Ayn in Sayn.Es regnet hier ununterbrochen und ich wurde schon gestern gewaschen.Gehe dann morgen wieder auf die Piste..ohne regen.
Viel Spass heute

@Sepp: viel erfolg in Hannover


----------



## rhoenzorro (25. Juni 2011)

Aus dem Fenster schaut Regen Regen Regen.....

Petrus hab heute erbarmen den Engel sind heute am Fahren

Und Sepp zeig denen wo der Hammer hängt

MfG Rhönzorro (Jupp)

Bis gleicha!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (25. Juni 2011)

Wie sieht es am 10.07 aus?Hat jemand Lust?

http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de/joomla/



 ​ *10. Erbeskopfmarathon  -  Sonntag, 10.07.2011  -  Thalfang*

*
Drei tolle Strecken (38 km / 65 km / 110 km) stehen für Euch zur Auswahl bereit.*

​ Ein *hoher Singletrailanteil* (65/110) und die *rasante Abfahrt über die Skipiste* (38/65/110) von der höchsten Erhebung in Rheinland-Pfalz​ sind nur wenige der Highlights bei diesem MTB-Rennen.​ ​ _Unsere besondere Empfehlung:  Die *"Hunsrück-Hochwald-Heimatserie 2011"  *(Aus Spaß wird Ernst !!)_​ 12.06.: *Edelstein-CTF* (1. freiesTraining)  -  26.06.: *Hochwald-CTF* (2. freies Training)  -  10.07.: *Erbeskopfmarathon* (Das Rennen)​ ​ *Der Erbeskopfmarathon 2011 ist Teil der Rennserie  PX (CX) Challenge 2011.*


----------



## cklein (25. Juni 2011)

Heute ist echt misst...bin seit 2std auf der Autobahn und es regnet nur.
Da ich jetzt noch im Stau stehe schaffe ich das eh nicht rechtzeitig.

Wer fährt den Morgen?  Wo und wann?


----------



## CF-Rafi (25. Juni 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> Heute ist echt misst...bin seit 2std auf der Autobahn und es regnet nur.
> Da ich jetzt noch im Stau stehe schaffe ich das eh nicht rechtzeitig.
> 
> Wer fährt den Morgen?  Wo und wann?



Kannst nach KO kommen.Will gegen 1100 fahren.


----------



## cklein (25. Juni 2011)

check  
RR oder MTB?


----------



## CF-Rafi (25. Juni 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> check
> RR oder MTB?



würde gerne MTB fahren.
Treffpunkt: Oberwerth.
Hast eine PN.


----------



## fritzie (25. Juni 2011)

also ich bin raus - zu hohe Luftfeuchtigkkeit - fahre morgren - have a nice weekend


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Juni 2011)

bin dann um ayn in Sayn.
Regen ist für 12:59 abbestellt.

 ..dann mal bis glaych


----------



## fritzie (25. Juni 2011)

o.k. überredet - Schicko und ich sind um 13:45 am Pilz - jappadappadu


----------



## miyata (25. Juni 2011)

Ich wollte es nur bemerkt haben, auf meiner Rheinseite ist es trocken.


----------



## carboni1 (25. Juni 2011)

Schön für Dich, bei mir regnet es Bindfaden und ich muss jetzt mit dem Hund raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (25. Juni 2011)

Wir hatten bei der Tour eine Jungfer dabei. Sie wurde hart rangenommen, flach gelegt und es ist sogar etwas gerissen. 
Der Entjungferer hat jetzt überall blaue flecken.  Das wird schon wieder, beim ersten mal tut's halt schon mal weh.


----------



## carboni1 (25. Juni 2011)

Hab ich Dich am Donnerstag mit dem Cadex in Valla gesehen?


----------



## miyata (25. Juni 2011)

Nein! Ich war Donnerstag im Mayener Stadtwald unterwegs. Das Wetter war da etwas besser als heute mit 53Km, 980Hm im Dauerregen.


----------



## carboni1 (25. Juni 2011)

Naja jetzt mecker nicht wofür haste den die Regenklamotten


----------



## miyata (25. Juni 2011)

So wirklich regenmäßig war ich gar nicht angezogen. Als ich zu Hause weg bin war das Wetter deutlich besser. Aber ich mußte halt auf die andere Rheinseite. Beim nächsten mal habe ich vorsichtshalber einen Neoprenanzug dabei.


----------



## carboni1 (25. Juni 2011)

Bist Du in Rhens dabei?


----------



## miyata (25. Juni 2011)

Klaro Hab mich für die 50'er Strecke angemeldet. Fahrt Ihr schon zum Frühstück hin oder treffen wir uns erst kurz vorm Start?


----------



## carboni1 (25. Juni 2011)

Bin ca. 1 Std. vor dem Start da Frühstück zuhause und in Rhens


----------



## miyata (25. Juni 2011)

Mal sehen wann der Rest eintrifft. Jetzt ersmal 24h Rennen anschauen und Beine hoch legen. Bis denne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (25. Juni 2011)

ok, bis Sonntag Johnboy


----------



## Deleted 56720 (25. Juni 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> @all: Wer ist denn morgen in Obbabibba?   alutzo hat bestimmt unser Banner draussen aufgehangen.
> 
> mb



bin morgen auch in Oberbieber soll ja sonnig werden

Start ist um 11:10 Uhr  wann willste denn kommen?


----------



## T-Brex (25. Juni 2011)

..unerhörterwayse hat es heute tatsächlich bis ca. 1600h gegossen....das hat bestimmt der miyata von der anner Sayt mitgebracht...sonst tut um ayn imma die Sonne schayn...
Der Gräthe Jupp hat heute zugeschlagen....bis auf Plattfuß war alles dabbay.....Jungfernfahrt, abgelegt..., zu viel Kraft...Kette zerrissen......und Fritzie und Schicko haben sich anstecken lassen und haben sich auch hingelegt...aua aua......

die gloraychen 7 RegenGemsen waren über 50 km und ca. 900 hm Richtung Wied unterwegs....nur gesehen haben wir sie heute nicht......aber das nächste mal...wenn die Luftfeuchtigkeit geringer ist...

Tousie macht glaych noch der Fritzie.....bis Mittwoch !!


----------



## fritzie (25. Juni 2011)

o.k. - hier das Bildschen zur Tour - hoffe Jupp hat alles gut überstanden


----------



## Justarius (25. Juni 2011)

Da habt ihr euch ja heute eine Materialschlacht geliefert, die am Ende hoffentlich nur das Material verloren hat! ;-) 
Bei uns gab es heute nur zwei Platten. Dafür war der Hunsrück ab 14:30 Regenfrei!
Ist von Euch jemand Morgen bei der Erbeskopf CTF dabei? 

Grüße
Just


----------



## rhoenzorro (26. Juni 2011)

Moin Moin.... Ich Lebe noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoenzorro (26. Juni 2011)

Servus

Das war gestern wieder eine HardcoreTour wo man den lieben Gott hätt können. Regen Regen Regen....
Danke an Andy, Schicko, Fritzi Hilfe bei der Reparatur der Kette. Unterwegs musste ich auf die Zähne beissen bis Heim. 
Dickes Handgelenk und von Hüfte bis zum Knie dick und blaue Flecken, zu Hause kamen erst richtig die schmerzen...
Aber es war  trotzdem schön...
*Nur die harten kommen in den Garten*
Schönen Sonntag!

Bis dann zum Frühstücken Rhens.

MfG Rhönzorro(Jupp)


----------



## miyata (26. Juni 2011)

So eine Jungferntour ist halt immer etwas besonderes. Diessayts des Rhayns ist schönes Wetter, wie sieht es den jensyats des Rhayns aus.


----------



## carboni1 (26. Juni 2011)

alles trocken


----------



## rhoenzorro (26. Juni 2011)

*Miyata dann zersäge ich mein Canyon!
*


----------



## T-Brex (26. Juni 2011)

Justarius schrieb:


> Da habt ihr euch ja heute eine Materialschlacht geliefert, die am Ende hoffentlich nur das Material verloren hat! ;-)
> Bei uns gab es heute nur zwei Platten. Dafür war der Hunsrück ab 14:30 Regenfrei!
> Ist von Euch jemand Morgen bei der Erbeskopf CTF dabei?
> 
> ...



Hi Just !!
Vielen Dank nochmal für das tolle Filmchen 
Ich denke am Erbeskopf wird sich keine Gemse finden...aber dafür nächste Woche Sonntag in Rhens


----------



## T-Brex (26. Juni 2011)

rhoenzorro schrieb:


> Moin Moin.... Ich Lebe noch




....ja er lebt noch, er lebt noch.....der alte Holzmichel....


----------



## Jaymano75 (26. Juni 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....ja er lebt noch, er lebt noch.....der alte Holzmichel....



Hoffe es war nicht das neue Canyon was beim Abflug beteiligt war....


----------



## Jaymano75 (26. Juni 2011)

Ein herzliches Hallo hier in die Runde!

Freue mich auf SA Training und  SONNTAG in RHENS !!!


----------



## Schicko (26. Juni 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Hallo hier in die Runde!
> 
> Freue mich auf SA in RHENS !!!



Wieso SA?


----------



## Schicko (26. Juni 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Hoffe es war nicht das neue Canyon was beim Abflug beteiligt war....



Doch war es,hat ganz schön gelitten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (26. Juni 2011)

Schicko schrieb:


> Wieso SA?




uppppsssss SORRY ----- Verwirrung Perfekt !!

SONNTAG


----------



## Jaymano75 (26. Juni 2011)

Schicko schrieb:


> Doch war es,hat ganz schön gelitten!!!



Upppps, I am sorry ! Hoffe es ist nichts kaputt gegangen bzw. hat nicht zu viele Schrammen ...
Was ist denn Dir passiert?

Gibt es eigentlich Fotos von der Tour?


----------



## T-Brex (26. Juni 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Upppps, I am sorry ! Hoffe es ist nichts kaputt gegangen bzw. hat nicht zu viele Schrammen ...
> Was ist denn Dir passiert?
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich Fotos von der Tour?




Mehr blaue Flecken als Bikeschäden..aua aua...

@jay..ich habe jetzt webcam....kannst mich anskypen !!      t.brex


----------



## T-Brex (26. Juni 2011)

Sepp hat sich super in Hannover geschlagen

...unbestätigten Reportermeldungen von vor Ort zufolge, ist mit einem Podiumsplatz zu rechnen...später mehr.....


----------



## Jaymano75 (26. Juni 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Mehr blaue Flecken als Bikeschäden..aua aua...
> 
> @jay..ich habe jetzt webcam....kannst mich anskypen !!      t.brex





das war ja gearade lustisch !!!!!!

Freue mich aufs gem. virtuelle anstoßen gleich....


----------



## cklein (26. Juni 2011)

wieder zurück von einer schnellen Moselrunde mit CF-Rafi
Bilder folgen und kommen auch ins Gesichtsbuch 
Hier auch nochmal danke für den Schatten


----------



## CF-Rafi (26. Juni 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> wieder zurück von einer schnellen Moselrunde mit CF-Rafi
> Bilder folgen und kommen auch ins Gesichtsbuch
> Hier auch nochmal danke für den Schatten



Ja,aus MTB Runde wurde eine RR-Mosel Etappe und das war auch gut soNach einer langen Rennrad Pause hat es richtig Spass gemacht und schnell waren wir auch.
Von KO nach Cochem und zurück mit einen 31-gen Schnittin 3Std.40 Min.


----------



## CF-Rafi (26. Juni 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Sepp ist wieder einmal auf Treppchen gefahren.
> *Platz 3* wurde es am Ende mit äußerst knappen 24sec Rückstand auf Platz 1.
> Unter allen Teilnehmern (immerin 1000 auf der Strecke wie Sepp ,insgesammt sogar 3000) belegt Sepp einen spitzenmäßigen Platz 12 in der Gesamtwertung.



....und wieder ein Top Ergebnis von unserem Powerman


----------



## CF-Rafi (26. Juni 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Ich denke am Erbeskopf wird sich keine Gemse finden...



ich denke schon (2 bei der Mitteldistanz)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (26. Juni 2011)

Hi Rafi,

vielleicht sieht man sich ja auch demnächst mal wieder bei ner MTB Tour..aber erstmal nächsten Sonntag in Rhens..


----------



## CF-Rafi (26. Juni 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hi Rafi,
> 
> vielleicht sieht man sich ja auch demnächst mal wieder bei ner MTB Tour..aber erstmal nächsten Sonntag in Rhens..



spätestens am 16.07, da nächsten So Rhens und am 10.07 Erbeskopf.
Und am Mi geht bei mir nicht


----------



## T-Brex (27. Juni 2011)

*Mittwoch wieder Fayerabendrunde !!

1700 h Schloß Sayn*

*danach nächster Termin: Sonntag 03 Juli  Rhens Marathon *
deshalb Samstag nix um ayn in Sayn


----------



## rhoenzorro (27. Juni 2011)

Mit beulen und paar blaue flecken bin ich Sonntag am Start

MfG Jupp


----------



## miyata (27. Juni 2011)

Den Start hast Du Dir auch redlich verdient. Du solltest ein Trickot wählen, bei dem man die Verfärbungen am Körper sehen kann. Vielleicht halten die anderen dann Abstand.


----------



## rhoenzorro (27. Juni 2011)

Ich will doch nicht das anderen neidisch werden auf meinen Körper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (27. Juni 2011)

Ich werde am Sonntag gegen halb neun in Rhens sein. Dann habe ich noch etwas Zeit fürs zweite Frühstück.


----------



## rhoenzorro (27. Juni 2011)

Ich fahr schon mal am Sa. nach Rhens um Start unterlagen zu holen.

Werde So. um 8.00Uhr da sein


----------



## miyata (27. Juni 2011)

Das hab ich letztes mal in Emmelshausen so gemacht (hatte sonst nicht vor). Diesmal aber nicht. Habe mal meine Rad Geometrie überprüft und festgestellt, dass ich mit meiner Schrittlänge von 89cm den Sattel, nach Standartberechnung Schrittlänge x 0,885 =Sattelhöhe, noch fast 2cm höher stellen kann. Bin mit dem Auszug der Stütze zwar schon am Ende, werde das aber morgen (wenn kein Regen) testen. So viel Sicherheit muß kalkuliert worden sein. Wenn man den Sag des Dämpfers noch berücksichtigt, sind es bestimmt 2cm Sattelerhöhung. Der Sattel muß dann zwar auch weiter nach vorne, aber man hat ja sonst keine Hobbys.


----------



## rhoenzorro (27. Juni 2011)

Ich brauch erstmal eine neue Kette


----------



## carboni1 (27. Juni 2011)

Sattelhöhe ist schon Wichtig! Habe lange gebraucht aber heute habe ich meine maße die ich auf allen Rädern anwende. Z.B. Tretlagermitte bis Oberkante Satte 74cm und Mitte Sattelstütze Mitte Lenker auch 74cm und das bei allen Rädern soviel zur Grundeinstellung. Sicher kann man hier und da etwas verändern wenn man sich nicht wohlfühlt.


----------



## miyata (27. Juni 2011)

Ich fahr ja so schon eine Zeitlang und finde meine Sitzposition vom Grunde her ok. Merke aber, dass beim Einfedern der Kniewinkel sehr klein wird. Das will ich jetzt mal austesten. Habe übrigens hier im Forum-Bikemarkt bei Schaltwerk ein haibike end plus rc carbon gesehen. Cooles Bike zum super Preis. Wenn ich morgen kein Rad fahren kann, fahre ich nach Cochem und schaue es mir an.


----------



## carboni1 (27. Juni 2011)

Da hättest Du ja einen Richtigen Renner!


----------



## miyata (27. Juni 2011)

Dann kann ich zumindest was das Rad betrifft zu den übrigen Gemsen etwas aufschließen (leichter 10Kg). Das Rad hat nur einen einzigen Fehler. Keine Lefty Eine weiße Lefty PBR würde sicher gut zu dem Rad passen.


----------



## carboni1 (27. Juni 2011)

Dann kannste in Rhens mal Gas geben,warst ja mit dem Fully schon schnell unterwegs!


----------



## miyata (27. Juni 2011)

Das schon, aber nur weil ich bergab überall drüber geknallt bin. Mit nur 80mm vorne und hinten nichts, geht das nicht. Das ist auch, ohne das ich das Rad im Original gesehen habe, der einzige Kritikpunkt. 110mm möchte ich eigentlich schon haben. Mal schauen, morgen oder Mittwoch werde ich mal nach Cochem fahren. Alternativ gibt es noch das gleiche Rad wie alutzo es hat (Stevens Haze) zum Schnäppchenpreis von 1700. Aber Du weißt ja selbst wie es ist, wenn man sich einmal auf eine Marke eingeschossen hat, fällt es einem schwer zu wechseln. I like Cannondale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (27. Juni 2011)

Das Stevens wäre vielleicht die bessere Wahl da das Haibike eine Feste Sattelstütze hat die NICHTS abfedert!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Flash-F-1-2011-L-Neuwertig-/220802114147?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item3368d4e263

http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-CAFFE...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2311c2633f

http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-F1-L-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item35b3230246


----------



## miyata (27. Juni 2011)

Das Rad steht aber leider 400Km entfernt. Und ne XT, als Schaltung ok., möchte ich aber nicht als Bremse. Lieber XO oder XTR. Ich weiß, ist nur ne Kopfsache, aber fahre seit Mitte der 90'iger XTR. Mal schauen.


----------



## carboni1 (27. Juni 2011)

Das Stevens meinste steht 400km weit weg?
Was brauchste den für ne Rahmengrösse?


----------



## miyata (27. Juni 2011)

Ja!
Bei einer 89 Schrittlänge Größe 20"/L/52cm.


----------



## carboni1 (27. Juni 2011)

Das Rad kann man schicken und bei Deiner Schrittlänge brauchst Du 51cm (20 Zoll) Rahmenhöhe!
Was ist den die genaue Bezeichnung vom Stevens?


----------



## miyata (27. Juni 2011)

Stevens Haze ES 2010 in weiß silber 20 Zoll Rahmen.
Die Links von Dir kenne ich schon alle. Meine Frau ist auch schon leicht genervt, weil ich ständig allte Bike-Zeitschriften nach Modellen durchsuche. Sie ist froh, wenn ich mich entlich für ein Rad entschieden habe, damit dieses ständige überlegen ein Ende hat. Ich will halt die eierlegendewollmilchsau. Bestimmte Schaltung, Lefty, Farbe. Am besten wäre sicherlich eine Eigenaufbau.


----------



## carboni1 (27. Juni 2011)

Fahr mal zum (FF weis ich nicht genau) Laufrad in Lahnstein die haben Cannondale.


----------



## miyata (27. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß, da bringe ich meins immer zum Lefty-Service hin. Stadler in Mühlheim-Kärlich hat auch wieder Cannondale und in Zell gibt es auch einen Händler. Ich denke aber ich muß mit meiner Frau mal Samstags nach Mainz bummeln fahren und durch Zufall bei Cycle Planet vorbei gehen. Da haben Rafi und T. Sollich auch ihre Räder her. Melde mich jetzt mal ab. Danke für die Hinweise, ansonsten bis Sonntag auf und vor der Strecke.


----------



## carboni1 (27. Juni 2011)

ok bis Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (28. Juni 2011)

Gute Idee, danke für den Tip. Werde mir das im Netz mal ansehen. Diesem Hinweis werde ich schon allein deswegen geziehlt nachgehen, weil ich ja links fast 5cm weniger Umfang am Oberschenkel habe als rechts (5 Knie OP's). Beim Radfahren ist das nicht so einfach auszugleichen, da durch den runden Tritt das rechte Bein halt mehr drücken muß.


----------



## miyata (28. Juni 2011)

Das mit der Diskussion hast Du doch ironisch gemeint Bin froh wenn ich den ein oder anderen Tipp bekomme.

Einen schönen Gruß von der Seite des Rheines wo die Sonne scheint an das Geburtstagkind.


----------



## Jaymano75 (28. Juni 2011)

Happy birthday Thomas....
und hier ist sie ... Deine Torte


----------



## CF-Rafi (28. Juni 2011)

Hab noch geschaft eine schnelle RR-Moselrunde zu drehen bevor die Hitze kommt.Jetzt was essen und dann in die Spätschicht.

.....und noch mal Happy Birthday Fritzi

@Miyata:  hol Dir ein Cannondale,sonst wirst Du unglücklich


----------



## rhoenzorro (28. Juni 2011)

Hey Fritzi 

Alles Gute zum 

Beib so wie du bist, wünsche Dir viel Gesundheit und ein langes Leben

Hier ist Dein Geschenk


----------



## rhoenzorro (28. Juni 2011)

So... eine neue Kette hab ich auf mein Canyon 
Sogar eine stärkere und die auf Kulanz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Justarius (28. Juni 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Würd ich auch sagen  so siehts aus :
> 
> Schnell die PN lesen !



In Matt sieht das 29er noch geiler aus!

Grüße
Just


----------



## Justarius (28. Juni 2011)

rhoenzorro schrieb:


> So... eine neue Kette hab ich auf mein Canyon
> Sogar eine stärkere und die auf Kulanz



Wohl eher eine schwerere! 

Kann man dann das Canyon überhaupt noch anheben? 

Grüße
Just


----------



## T-Brex (28. Juni 2011)

Häppy Börsday old man Fritzi !!!! to you


Was kommt eigentlich nach AK 3 ??....oder geht die auch über 60 + ??

Aber egal wir hamm Dich trotzdem lieb.....als "Alterspräsident"....


----------



## miyata (28. Juni 2011)

Aus der alten Kette kann rhoenzorro sich ja ein schönes Armband machen. Schönen Schmuck für MTB'ler gibet bei http://www.c2-schmuck.com/home.php 
Das abgebildete Flash 29 ist das 3'er. In Matt gibt es nur das 1'er. Spätestens in 14 Tagen habe ich Zeit um nach Cycle Planet zu fahren. Mal schauen.


----------



## miyata (28. Juni 2011)

Auf der US-Seite von Cannondale gibt es sogar ein Flash Carbon 29er 2 und das 3er in rot. Zudem gibt es zwei Modelle aus Alu.


----------



## rhoenzorro (28. Juni 2011)

Cannondale gefällt mir persönlich nicht, sind aber keine schlechten Bikes.
Stevens oder Simplon gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## miyata (28. Juni 2011)

Du outest dich gerade. Aber ich hab dich trotzdem lieb. Und warum fährst du dann canyon?


----------



## rhoenzorro (28. Juni 2011)

*Na das freut mich

Was man so liest und hört hat Canyon keine schlechte Kritiken außer paar Ausnahmen.

Vielleicht fahre ich 2012 ja Stevens.*


----------



## miyata (28. Juni 2011)

Dann hätten wir ja fast zusammen fahren können. Habe auch eine kleine Seerunde gedreht. 30Km mit 630Hm. Etwa die Hälfte vom Sonntag. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt das gleiche am Donnerstag noch mal. Und am Sonntag die Summe.


----------



## rhoenzorro (28. Juni 2011)

öm so einige Gemsen fahren doch Canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Justarius (28. Juni 2011)

rhoenzorro schrieb:


> *Na das freut mich
> 
> Was man so liest und hört hat Canyon keine schlechte Kritiken außer paar Ausnahmen.
> 
> Vielleicht fahre ich 2012 ja Stevens.*



Da fahr mit in Aulhausen den Rheingau Marathon. Da konnte man letztes Jahr ein Stevens gewinnen! ;-)

So ein Ketten Armband wäre vielleicht mal was für Giulia...mal schaun! 

Puh das Gewitter wäre jetzt echt nicht schlecht. Bin ganz matschig. Donnerstag fahr ich in Büchel/Endert.

Und Matt gefällt mir trotzdem besser, auch wenns das teure ist.

Aber jetzt wird es ja eh das Scalpel. Dummerweise gefällt mir das grün sau gut. Da muss ich wohl noch richtig Geld in die Bike Kasse fließen lassen! 

Grüße
Just


----------



## carboni1 (28. Juni 2011)

Ihr müsst ja am Sonntag Sau Fit sein was ihr alles so an Km zusammen bekommt..............da ich schon bezahlt habe werde ich wohl nur das Frühstück in Rhens geniessen


----------



## miyata (28. Juni 2011)

Nun stell mal nicht dein Licht unter den Sattel! Ups ich glaube das heißt anders.


----------



## carboni1 (28. Juni 2011)

Ich hab seit Diez nur eine Jungfernfahrt mit dem RR gemacht für 1,5 Std.


----------



## rhoenzorro (28. Juni 2011)

Ich werde am Do. versuchen zu fahren...
Und paar änderungen am Bike machen.


----------



## miyata (28. Juni 2011)

Ok, das kann als Entschuldigung gelten. Aber dir bleiben ja noch ein paar Tage für die ein oder andere lockere Runde.


----------



## Justarius (28. Juni 2011)

rhoenzorro schrieb:


> Ich werde am Do. versuchen zu fahren...
> Und paar änderungen am Bike machen.



Never Change a running Bike before Challenge! ;-)

so oder so ähnlich!


----------



## miyata (28. Juni 2011)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Habe heute meine Satteleinstellung verändert. Höher und dadurch auch weiter hinten, Sattel dann weiter vorne montiert. Bereits während der ersten Km auf alte Höhe zurück. Anpassung nach hinten muß ich noch wieder zurück setzen. Ich dachte ich hab ein anders Rad und habe mich überhaupt nicht wohlgefühlt.


----------



## rhoenzorro (28. Juni 2011)

Satteleinstellung bei meinen Carver muss ich für die guten Tips so machen Gemsen bedanken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoenzorro (28. Juni 2011)

So jetzt noch eine schmerz Tablette ab ins Bett.de

Gute Nacht zusammen!


----------



## ww-ck (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo Olli und Fritzie,

von mir im Doppelpack alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
Gruß Christian


----------



## rhoenzorro (29. Juni 2011)

Oliver,

Alles Gute für das Neue Lebensjahr!!!

Mfg Jupp


----------



## miyata (29. Juni 2011)

Viele Grüße aus MYK nach AW. Es ist ja kaum zu ertragen wie alt du schon wirst. Einen schönen Geburtstag.


----------



## eifeljeti (29. Juni 2011)

Auch von  mir   Olli

Alles Gute für das neue Lebensjahr!!!

Wir sehn uns in Rhens!

Grüsse 
Hein


----------



## Jaymano75 (29. Juni 2011)

Happy birthday Oliver...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzie (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo Olli - dann wünsch ich dir auch alles Gute - haste mich ja bald eingeholt - aber nen kleinen Vorsprung hab ich noch.
Vielen Dank auch an alle Gemsen für die Glückwünsche . 
Hatte gestern echt einen tollen Tag.


----------



## CF-Rafi (29. Juni 2011)

Hi Olli,
auch von mir Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## cklein (29. Juni 2011)

Den Geburtstagskindern von Gestern und Heute alles Gute.


----------



## miyata (29. Juni 2011)

@jaymano75
Du hast ja immer das gleiche Geschenk. Ich freu mich schon auf meinen Geburtstag. Wo kann man es denn dann abholen.


----------



## miyata (29. Juni 2011)

Na ja, ich habs schon mal einpacken lassen und einen Besichtigungstermin vereinbart. Werde wohl mit Radträger zu Hause weg fahren.


----------



## miyata (29. Juni 2011)

Du hast ja ständig ein Projekt am laufen. Wahrscheinlich ein Singlespeed fürs Gelände.


----------



## miyata (29. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich aus meinem Fenster schaue, regnet es auf der linken Rheinseite schon wieder. Das kenne ich irgendwo her.


----------



## rhoenzorro (29. Juni 2011)

Dieses mal bin ich nicht dabei

M+K West auch Regen...


----------



## miyata (29. Juni 2011)

Wie siehts aus, für Sonntag alles im Lot. Muß man mit dir rechnen.


----------



## rhoenzorro (29. Juni 2011)

Ich bin dabei

Lass ich mir nicht nehmen...

Werde versuchen alles zu geben

Du hast mein Bein noch nicht gesehen aber Hallooo....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (29. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß auch nicht ob ich das wirklich sehen will ! Vielleicht ? Mit den richtigen Schuhen


----------



## rhoenzorro (29. Juni 2011)

jedenfalls bin am So zum Frühstücken in Rhens

Werde mich mal aufs Sofa begeben...

Für alle die Feierabendrunde machen, wünsche ich eine gute Tour.

MFG Jupp


----------



## miyata (29. Juni 2011)

Die verückten Gemsen, gibt es BSE auch bei Gemsen.


----------



## cklein (29. Juni 2011)

Bei Sepp im Windschatten würde ich auch mal gerne fahren...
Bei Rafi war ja schon cool...
200km am Stück ist ne geile Aktion...


----------



## T-Brex (29. Juni 2011)

Olli OFW  to You

Mein lieber Scholli....hat hier jeden Tag eine Gemse ´burtstag....ihr alten Säcke

So gleich auf ne kleine Fangorunde drehen. Von oben ists trocken

Bis glaych...


----------



## T-Brex (29. Juni 2011)

schöne Fayerabendtour 

33 km und knapp 700 hm...7 Gemsen....Nette Typen........und ein Stößchen.........

Nächster Termin:

*Sonntag, den 03.07.11 Rhens Marathon*

bitte alle rechtzaytig vor dem Start da sayn, damit wir uns vorher nochmal bequatschen können..und ggf. gemeinsam warmfahren...

Samstag keine Tour !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CF-Rafi (29. Juni 2011)

Hi,
ich lese hier nur Projekte.
Ich glaube ich muss auch ein starten...
Vielleicht ein E-Rad


----------



## T-Brex (30. Juni 2011)

auf in die nächste Runde beim Geburtstagsbingo...


häppy börday müsli !!!!!!!!

hast Dich super gehalten, endlich haben wir aynen AK Sen4 Fahrer 


....und wer hat morgen Geburtstag ?


----------



## cklein (30. Juni 2011)

Viktor, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles Gute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (30. Juni 2011)

Ein weiterer herzlicher Gruß von der anderen Rheinseite zum Birthday. Ein Konkurent weniger in der AK 3.

Ein Gruß an alle anderen, wir können ja mal über eine Projektwoche nachdenken.


----------



## fritzie (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo Viktor - herzlichen G. und behalt weiterhin die guten Jokes und Sprüche


----------



## CF-Rafi (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo Viktor,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag


----------



## rhoenzorro (30. Juni 2011)

Müsli,

Alles Gute für das neue Lebensjahr

MfG Jupp


----------



## rhoenzorro (30. Juni 2011)

Rafi es gibt von KTM ein Mtb mit E-Antrieb.
Wirst du Alt?


----------



## Focusine (30. Juni 2011)

Hey Viktor,

auch von mir alles Liebe und Gute.... Bis So

LG
Jutta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (30. Juni 2011)

AAAAHHHHH
ich kann in Rhens nicht starten 
Muss den ganzen Sonntag arbeiten


----------



## miyata (30. Juni 2011)

So, zurück von kurzer schneller Runde um den See. Samstag noch Bike check und dann bin ich gewabnet für Sonntag. Wenn es bis dahin trocken bleibt, kann ich auch noch mit dem alten RR hinten fahren. Sonst muß halt noch Reifen gewechselt werden.


----------



## rhoenzorro (30. Juni 2011)

Es soll So. Regen kommen


----------



## T-Brex (1. Juli 2011)

rhoenzorro schrieb:


> Es soll So. Regen kommen




...nur wer dran glaubt bekommt ihn....die übrigen den Sonnenschayn...




Zwaydärt.....


----------



## Judo-Uwe (1. Juli 2011)

Pause an der Monrealer Burg nach 2,5 Std Fahrt auf dem Monrealer Ritterschlag Traumpfad und die Trails um die Burg herum.
Anschließend ging es zur Burg Eltz.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (1. Juli 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/41150

Auf meinem Fotoalbum einige Impressionen vom viertägigen Trainingslager bei Carlo,prämiert wurde auch der schönste Sturz des Tages geschehen auf der Eltz-Tour von Allen belgische MTB'lerin(die weibliche Willi die sich furchtlos in die Trails stürzte und trotzdem ein hohes Fahrkönnen zeigte)


----------



## chaotin64 (1. Juli 2011)

Hallooooo an alle hier aus meiner Gegend könnte iener mein Bike am Sonntag per Auto mitnehmen ???denn es paßt nicht in mein Cabrio ) griiiins ich fahre mit eigenem Auto das wäre toll ansonsten stelle ich es hochkant rein hahahaha


----------



## T-Brex (1. Juli 2011)

Bald wieder im Cafe Hahn....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVLRKk0EJTI"]YouTube        - âªAC/DC-  Let There Be Rock, 1978â¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## rhoenzorro (1. Juli 2011)

AC/DC ist einfach nur Kult

Genau meine Musik


----------



## T-Brex (1. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mein Ticket für den 30.09.2011 gerade online im Cafe Hahn gekauft !!

Wer kommt mit ??

Let there be rock !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hier gibts die Tickets:
http://www.cafehahn.de/ticket_98.html?action=detail&event_date_id=4493


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (1. Juli 2011)

...und im Oktober gibts noch ein Leckerlie hinterher:

http://www.cafehahn.de/programm_9.html?action=detail&type=event&id=147


Montag Abend vor Allerheiligen !!!!!!!Also bitteschön letztes Konzert der besten Zappa Coverband der Welt !!!!!!!!!!!!!...quasi die letzte Möglichkeit nochmal ZAPPA  live zu erleben !!!!!!!!!!!

...so hab mein Ticket schon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Juli 2011)

...Mannohmann,
über 100 Posts in einer Woche.Sind eure Räder gabbutt?
Noch nachträglich Alles Gute zum Geburtstag an alle Betroffene.
Wir sehen uns am Sonntag.
Wie sieht es denn im Wald aus?Sehr naß? Reichen RaRa?


----------



## T-Brex (1. Juli 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ...Mannohmann,
> über 100 Posts in einer Woche.Sind eure Räder gabbutt?
> Noch nachträglich Alles Gute zum Geburtstag an alle Betroffene.
> Wir sehen uns am Sonntag.
> Wie sieht es denn im Wald aus?Sehr naß? Reichen RaRa?



Hi SÄndy,
Wald ist ok. Vorne RORO hinten RARA 
bringst du Lukas mit, wenn er mitmacht ?...


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Juli 2011)

Hey Uwe,was haste denn da fürn Driggo an?


----------



## T-Brex (1. Juli 2011)

nicht nur das lila Driggo....auch die orange Mütze und die lackierten Zehnägel sind echt sexy


----------



## Jaymano75 (1. Juli 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> @jaymano75
> Du hast ja immer das gleiche Geschenk. Ich freu mich schon auf meinen Geburtstag. Wo kann man es denn dann abholen.


alternativ gibt es noch den hier..aber der wurde immer Umgetauscht....


----------



## Jaymano75 (1. Juli 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Irgendwo Krieg ausgebrochen?
> 
> Das kommt davon, die Wehrpflichtigen entlassen und jetzt selber schaffen müssen? So'ne Gakke!
> 
> ...




Lieber Müsli,

auch von mir (verspätet, da Konditorei zu - aber trotzdem herzlich) Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag incl. Deiner persönlichen frischen Torte!!!!


----------



## rhoenzorro (2. Juli 2011)

_*Was würde Hans Rosenthal sagen?*_


Das war Spitze!!!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (2. Juli 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Hey Uwe,was haste denn da fürn Driggo an?


Hallo Ändy,Limited-Edition Serie für heiße Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (2. Juli 2011)

...so die letzte Trainigsaynhayt für morgen ist absolviert...10 km mit Paul und Peter (ohne Stützräder) !!!!...in Superslowmo bis zur 6. Brücke..........da muß man manchmal schon echte "Steherqualitäten" nachwaysen..sonst geht gar nix...bis moje in Rhens


----------



## T-Brex (2. Juli 2011)

Multischlauch"*Buff"*tücher


wer mag welche ? wieviel soll ich morgen mitbringen ?? ..bitte mal um Ansagen 

(10 Ökken glatt cash passend)


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Juli 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...so die letzte Trainigsaynhayt für morgen ist absolviert...10 km mit Paul und Peter (ohne Stützräder) !!!!...in Superslowmo bis zur 6. Brücke..........da muß man manchmal schon echte "Steherqualitäten" nachwaysen..sonst geht gar nix...bis moje in Rhens



Glückwunsch,das du endlich ohne Stützräder radeln kannst.An Paul`s und Peter`s Steherqualitäten habe ich nie gezweifelt.Hauptsache sie nehmen Rücksicht auf den Alten.
Wenigstens können die beiden jetzt nachvollziehen,was wir schon seit Jahren mit dir mitmachen


----------



## T-Brex (2. Juli 2011)

Ich habe bislang nur Rennphotos in schwarz....das wird sich morgen ändern


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Juli 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Ich habe bislang nur Rennphotos in schwarz....das wird sich morgen ändern



wieso? Willst du einen Farbfilm einlegen?


----------



## Dicker Bambini (2. Juli 2011)

@Cklein
hast ne PN... Danke nochmal 

So .... leider hat sich mayn Ziel morgen in Rhens doch an den Start zu gehen, eigentlich das Biken in der nächsten Zayt erledigt... !!!

RAHMENBRUCH !!!
Ich bin sowas von am sicken... Voll die Schay...

Tut mir layd, wäre supi gerne mit ww-ck morgen angerayst und die 50 er Runde mit gefahren... Viel Spaß an die große Gemsenschar

Gruß Bambini


@Geburtstagskinder...

Jungs, noch lange nachträglich alles alles Beste zum Wiegenfeste ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (2. Juli 2011)

Oh, shit! Hoffentlich kannst du da im Rahmen der Gewährleistung noch was machen.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (2. Juli 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hi, kann dir mein Poison lahyen.
> 
> Gib Laut, da richte ich es her!


 
Danke Viktor... Du bist mit Geld nicht zu bezahlen... aber hab gerade die Schnau... gestrichen voll !!! Muß das erst mal verdauen!  Wollte just diesen Monat mit sparen anfangen, um mir im nächsten Jahr was neues zu zulegen. Passt gerade gar nicht in den allgemeinen Finanzplan... naJa ab nächste Woche Samstag bin ich erst mal im Urlaub... 

Vielleicht komme ich morgen mal nach rhens zur Menthalen Unterstützung

...Gewährleistung bei den Mayener Bikes, mit dem Kerl auf dem Rad und 4 Jahre hat das Ding auch schon auf dem Buckel... Das gibt nichts!

Gruß


----------



## miyata (2. Juli 2011)

Fragen kostet nichts. Die Gemsen haben in der Region ja auch schon einen Ruf, der als Multiplikator gilt und der Hersteller will seinen Ruf sicherlich nicht schlechter werden lassen. Und wenn es nur eine anteilige Erstattung geben sollte. Versuchen würde ich es.


----------



## eifeljeti (2. Juli 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Multischlauch"*Buff"*tücher
> 
> 
> wer mag welche ? wieviel soll ich morgen mitbringen ?? ..bitte mal um Ansagen
> ...



Ich bin noch schlauchlos. 
Einen bitte für mich mitbringen!
Hein


----------



## Dicker Bambini (2. Juli 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Dann fang mit sparen an. Aber sieh es mal so?
> 
> Nimm mein Rad, fahre und gewinne den Rahmen von Canyon (Chance 1: 900) etwa!
> Anschließend gibst du mir mein Rad zurück, nimmst den neuen Rahmen und baust dein Rad um. Wenn du allerdings mein Rad schrottest (Chance 1:100(0)), gibst durch mir auch den Canyon Rahmen. Und dann kannst du weiter sparen.
> ...


 
zu1) das habe ich sayt heute nachmittag um ca. 16:30 Uhr abgehakt..

zu2) das Du ein echter Freund bist ... ways ich auch so 

Also nicht böse sayn, aber ich denke ich mach dann mal das Maskottchen... (ich ways Dayn Angebot zu schätzen...)!!!

Danke...


----------



## Dicker Bambini (2. Juli 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Bambini
> Wir brauchen dich.
> Also nicht lange überlegen
> Und der Müsli hat genug Räder da kann nur der Tosche mithalten
> ...


 
Say mir nicht Böse, aber hab den Bock für morgen verloren... Mach evtl. die Streckenmaus ... steh mit der Tasche am Wegesrand...

In der nächsten Woche mach ich mich mal einig was es dann neues gibt. Wollte ja jetzt eigentlich ein Fully kaufen (in 2012 !)


----------



## miyata (2. Juli 2011)

Müslis Argumentation ist unschlagbar. Totz des Ärgers solltest du dir den schönen Tag morgen unter Gemsen nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## miyata (2. Juli 2011)

Poison hat auch einen guten 29 Zöller.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (2. Juli 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Un nen Diggopp hadda uch!


 
Hast ne PN...


----------



## Jaymano75 (2. Juli 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Dann fang mit sparen an. Aber sieh es mal so?
> 
> Nimm mein Rad, fahre und gewinne den Rahmen von Canyon (Chance 1: 900) etwa!
> Anschließend gibst du mir mein Rad zurück, nimmst den neuen Rahmen und baust dein Rad um. Wenn du allerdings mein Rad schrottest (Chance 1:100(0)), gibst durch mir auch den Canyon Rahmen. Und dann kannst du weiter sparen.
> ...






einer der besten Postings die ich hier jemals gelesen habe !!!!

Klasse Vik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoenzorro (2. Juli 2011)

Ich kann nicht Schlafen vor Aufregung


----------



## T-Brex (2. Juli 2011)

keine Angst, Du kannst gewiß sayn:  beim ersten mal tuts immer weh...


----------



## rhoenzorro (2. Juli 2011)

Mir tut jetzt schon alles weh  
Hab die Startnummer 54 

GUTE-NACHT.de


----------



## T-Brex (2. Juli 2011)

Wenn es so kommt wie es kommen muß, dann habe ich die Start Nr. 



*  1*


----------



## rhoenzorro (2. Juli 2011)

Glaube ich nicht den dann hätte ich nicht die*54*


----------



## T-Brex (2. Juli 2011)

....morgen wissen wir mehr.....


....dann kannst Du Dir überlegen welche Geschenke Du mir erbringen magst für Dein Mißtrauen...


----------



## rhoenzorro (2. Juli 2011)

So isss es 

So ab ins Bett!

Gute Nacht! Tosche

Ich mach keine geschenke ich lasse mich beschenken


----------



## gigabike_de (3. Juli 2011)

Schöne Grüße aus den Dolomiten 











Wünsche allen Gemsen, in Rhens, viel Erfolg 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Jaymano75 (3. Juli 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @DarkHorse  supi Bildchen
> 
> 
> @Jaymano notiere dir schon mal für 2012
> ...



  Ich bin alleine 7 min langsamer ins Ziel. Leider ist Hans die 50km gefahren...sonst hätte der mich auch geschoben 
Ich habe meine Zeit jedenfalls ohne Fremdeinwirkung geschafft und mich um ca. 12min gegenüber 2010 verbessert....mir liegt aber noch keine Ergebnis vor. (ca.)
Niclas ist fit! Super Leistung!! Alle anderen auch super Leistungen!! Tolle Truppe!!!!

JETZT IST KRIEEEEEEEECH HANGI!!!!
2012 wird gebattelt!!!!

War eine tolle Veranstaltung! Bin zufrieden....ein paar Bilderlade ich heute abend hoch. 

So long!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoenzorro (3. Juli 2011)

Schöner Tag Tollte Truppe auf meine zeit bin ich gespannt
Jetzt erstmal Duschen danach den Bauch voll schlagen

MfG Jupp


----------



## Judo-Uwe (3. Juli 2011)

Ich durfte noch als einzige Gemse den Preis für die größte Gruppe entgegennehmen zwei Fäßchen Weizen die ich bei Torsten ablieferte. Bitte um zahlreiches Erscheinen am Mittwoch wenn es heißt: anzopft is


----------



## miyata (3. Juli 2011)

Schicke Foto von Jaymano75. Ich weiß schon warum ich überall nur mit angehaltener Luft stehe.


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Juli 2011)

auf Wunsch geändert


----------



## Jaymano75 (3. Juli 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> tolles Foto. Die BeinabschlußGummis haben noch Luft.
> mmmmh.... Trinkrucksack kommt doch auf den Rücken?




Ich mache hier gerade stretching auf dem Foto, ok Jungs.... keine Panik! Ist kein Bauch nur Hohlkreuz....

Aber leider habe ich nicht so FOSTEN wir Du sondern nur dünne Leuchstoffröhren , daher weniger Bumms....


----------



## miyata (3. Juli 2011)

Andy deine Kommentare sind im Moment nicht zu toppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (3. Juli 2011)

DarkHorse schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße aus den Dolomiten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schöne Bilder !!


----------



## Jaymano75 (3. Juli 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Dann fang schon mal an zu üben kannst froh sein das,das Slaughtergirl gestürzt ist sonst wäre der Abstand noch größer .
> Wer hat wo geschoben?
> Da gibts keine Bewaysfotos sind die ganze Zeit mit Niclas gefahren (ist übrigens auch über den Lenker gegangen)
> 
> ...



Lieber Herr Hangschieber,

in ihrem Posting steckt viel Gutes. Es ist grundsätzlich gut jemanden dort abzuholen wo er sich befindet und ihn weiterzubringen und schneller zu machen. In sofern nehme ich die sportliche Herausvorderung an und verzichte absofort auf das Führen des Titels ENTSCHLEUNIGER.

Ich habe allerdings noch eine weitere große Herausvorderung dieses Jahr zu meistern. Ein gewisser Andreas S. erwartet meine Beglaytung auf den Gipfel des Köppels und zwar auf Augenhöhe.

SO und jetzt mal Prost !

Jayman.....oooooooooooooooooo
formerly known as Entschleunigher


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Juli 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Lieber Herr Hangschieber,
> 
> in ihrem Posting steckt viel Gutes. Es ist grundsätzlich gut jemanden dort abzuholen wo er sich befindet und ihn weiterzubringen und schneller zu machen. In sofern nehme ich die sportliche Herausvorderung an und verzichte absofort auf das Führen des Titels ENTSCHLEUNIGER.
> 
> ...



...genau mein Leuchtstoffröhren Reiter.Aber auf Augenhöhe bedeutet nicht,das wir auf den Brustwarzen zum Köppel kriechen.
Nu trainiere noch etwas und bestell bei tosche noch ne Hose in XL


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Juli 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @SuperÄndy
> 
> XL?
> Nicht dein Ernst.
> Trage selbst M da müßte Jay doch in S passen von den Röhren her.



der soll trainieren und dann etwas Lion dazu - ruckzuck passt die Buxxe


----------



## Jaymano75 (3. Juli 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Lass das Bier stehn und geh ans Waschbecken
> 
> Gehaymtraning im Hangiland kannste gerne haben.
> Fangen auch ganz easy mit 50km an
> Da gucken wir die Tage mal was sich machen lässt.


----------



## T-Brex (3. Juli 2011)

alles Super aber kennt noch jemand den MMWesternhagen ????


Sexy !


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...38330830.44746.107028666022618&type=1&theater



Das ist das Foto der Veranstaltung


----------



## T-Brex (3. Juli 2011)

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/267759_183946904997460_107028666022618_482466_6109294_n.jpg


----------



## T-Brex (3. Juli 2011)

t-brex schrieb:


> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/267759_183946904997460_107028666022618_482466_6109294_n.jpg




*sexy*


----------



## miyata (3. Juli 2011)

Wie die da wohl die Klickis drunter bekommen haben? Mit diesen Schuhen fährt die bestimmt mit sehr viel Sattelüberhöhung, aber kräftige Oberschenkel.


----------



## Jaymano75 (3. Juli 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/267759_183946904997460_107028666022618_482466_6109294_n.jpg





danke dass DU mal von mir ablenkst!!!!
Toschi ö- ich sach nur 1:50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (3. Juli 2011)

..genau für mich ist heute alles SEXY....http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/267759_183946904997460_107028666022618_482466_6109294_n.j


----------



## T-Brex (3. Juli 2011)

*SEXY* ich würde alles für Dich tun....


----------



## miyata (3. Juli 2011)

Jetzt mal Butter by die Fische. Wann veröffentlicht ihr denn endlich die obere Hälfte oder ein Foto aufm Rad.


----------



## T-Brex (3. Juli 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Jetzt mal Butter by die Fische. Wann veröffentlicht ihr denn endlich die obere Hälfte oder ein Foto aufm Rad.


..hi HP...manche Bilder sind ohne obere Hälfte am Besten !!....


----------



## miyata (3. Juli 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ..hi HP...manche Bilder sind ohne obere Hälfte am Besten !!....


 
Da muß ich dir Recht geben. Das gillt aber auch oft in die andere Richtung


----------



## rhoenzorro (3. Juli 2011)

_*Ein gepflegtes Weizen sich verdient ha*_*t*


----------



## Dicker Bambini (3. Juli 2011)

@Jay
Na, haste schon die Deutschlandstreifen vom Driggo abmontiert??? Viel Schweiß dann viel Preis... frag mal den alten Bambini... Irgendwann erwischt es jeden..

@Hangi
alles Jute -(tüte)

@Müsli
 In ewig dankebarer Haltung !!! Danke nochmal. Hast einmal bzw. zweimal Radlwaschen bei mir gut...


----------



## Jaymano75 (3. Juli 2011)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> @Jay
> Na, haste schon die Deutschlandstreifen vom Driggo abmontiert??? Viel Schweiß dann viel Preis... frag mal den alten Bambini... Irgendwann erwischt es jeden..




das klingt gut, der alte Bambini...okok  i got it


wollte in diesem Zusammenhang nochmal anmerken , dass ich meine Zeit ordentlich verbessern konnte in Rhens...geschweige denn bei Schinderhannes..... also ne


----------



## Dicker Bambini (3. Juli 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> das klingt gut, der alte Bambini...okok  i got it
> 
> 
> wollte in diesem Zusammenhang nochmal anmerken , dass ich meine Zeit ordentlich verbessern konnte in Rhens...geschweige denn bei Schinderhannes..... also ne


 
... Ich glaub die Tochter vom Slaughter hat sich auch ganz schön verbessert 

Nächstes Jahr haste den Trinkrucksack auf dem Rücken, dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn (Slaughtergirl)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoenzorro (4. Juli 2011)

Platz 166 Zeit 02:08:46
Bin mehr als zufrieden...
Nächstes Jahr knacke ich die 2.Stunden


----------



## miyata (4. Juli 2011)

Ohne Flugeinlage hätte es vielleicht schon für unter 2h gereicht. Oder du mußt die ganze Strecke durch fliegen, dann könntest du schneller sein (weil kein Rollwiederstand).


----------



## rhoenzorro (4. Juli 2011)

Ich trinke gerne Red Bull das verleiht bekanntlich flügel


----------



## miyata (4. Juli 2011)

Nur Red Bull ist ja ekelig, wenn dann schon verdünnt mit gutem Wodka.


----------



## rhoenzorro (4. Juli 2011)

*Jägermeister Red Bull lecker*...


----------



## gigabike_de (4. Juli 2011)

Hey Jungs, 

wenn ihr auf sexy Beine steht, habe da auch noch etwas zu bieten 







Hat auch gar nicht weh getan 

Wer fährt denn am Sonntag, den Erbeskopf Marathon?
Habe ja kaum Gemsen, in der Starterliste gefunden!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (4. Juli 2011)

Bein ist schon ok, aber ich glaube nicht das dir solche Schuhe passen. Für Erbeskopf leider keine Zeit, hab am Sonntag einen Kunden und Samstag Termin in Mainz.


----------



## miyata (4. Juli 2011)

@DarkHorse
Warst du mit deinem 29 in den Dollomiten? Wenn ja wie warst du insgesamt mit dem Fahrverhalten zufrieden. Schaue mir am Samstag in Mainz ein 29er an.


----------



## gigabike_de (4. Juli 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> @DarkHorse
> Warst du mit deinem 29 in den Dollomiten? Wenn ja wie warst du insgesamt mit dem Fahrverhalten zufrieden. Schaue mir am Samstag in Mainz ein 29er an.



Hallo miyata,

nein, war mit einem 26er Hardtail unterwegs. Habe da eine 120mm
U-Turn Reba drin und eine Kind-Shox Sattelstütze.
Wolle bei dem rauhen Gelände, lieber schwereres Arbeitsgerät haben.
Ein AM-Fully, wäre noch besser gewesem 

Wir hatten aber, zwei Italiener, mit 29er getroffen.
Sind mit denen, die MTB Sella Ronda gefahren.
29er, ist auch im Gebirge, ein heißer Tipp. Bergauf optimaler Gripp,
auch im Geröll. Bergab, auch besser als mein 26er Hardtail.

Werde bei uns (Eifel), im Moment, nur noch 29er fahren.

Gruß Jörg

P.s. Habe hier, die Wunden geleckt und die Unterhopfung bekämft. Coolste Berghütte überhaupt!


----------



## miyata (4. Juli 2011)

Mann gönnt sich ja sonst alles Danke für deine Eindrücke zum 29er. Eigentlich habe ich mich ja längst entschieden und das reservierte Rad ist zumindest gedanklich schon gekauft. Wenn es mit der Zeit so umgerüstet ist wie ich mir das vorstelle, sollte es nicht viel schwerer als 9,5 Kg sein. Damit bin ich für unsere Region sicherlich gut gerüstet.


----------



## Jaymano75 (4. Juli 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Ich durfte noch als einzige Gemse den Preis für die größte Gruppe entgegennehmen zwei Fäßchen Weizen die ich bei Torsten ablieferte. Bitte um zahlreiches Erscheinen am Mittwoch wenn es heißt: anzopft is




und sogar ein Interview hast Du gegeben(siehe Foto)


----------



## Jaymano75 (4. Juli 2011)

hier stand mal ein Post!

Jetzt nicht mehr!!!


http://www.go4it-foto.de/index.php?page=event&id=233


----------



## T-Brex (4. Juli 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Jetzt mal Butter by die Fische. Wann veröffentlicht ihr denn endlich die obere Hälfte oder ein Foto aufm Rad.




*OK*....Du hast es so gewollt, aber ich habe Dich gewarnt !!...hier das Oberteil......


----------



## T-Brex (4. Juli 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Da das Mädel keine Gemsin ist wird das Foto dort bleiben wo es ist.
> Sorry
> 
> PS: Mir hätte sie gefallen
> ...




































Echt...die Andrea ??????

*Obaförsta *


----------



## miyata (4. Juli 2011)

Ich hab es mir fast gedacht. Keiner hat so schön rasierte Beine wie Ä....


----------



## Jaymano75 (4. Juli 2011)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Das ist doch ganz einfach!
> Tom hatte einfach kein Riegel mehr und Jenny noch welche in der Trikottasche!
> Du musst schon gescheite Nachforschungen anstellen!



ja ich warte auf das Filmmaterial!!!
Ich weiss auch wer es hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (4. Juli 2011)

Frag doch einfach den Olli ob Du seine Riegel nächstes Jahr tragen darfst


----------



## cklein (4. Juli 2011)

Mal ne Frage:
In Ahrweiler findet am Sonntag ein CTF statt. Kann ich spontan Sonntag einfach dahin, 5 bezahlen und die Runde fahren?
Ich habe sowas noch nie gemacht und kann auf der Internetseite nichts finden.
http://www.rsv-sturmvogel.de/87.0.html


----------



## carboni1 (4. Juli 2011)

@cklein: Wie sieht es bei Dir in den beiden ersten beiden Wochen im August aus mit Fahrradfahren?

Alternativ Sonntags?


----------



## cklein (4. Juli 2011)

in der 31.Kw geht noch was...32.Kw ist wieder Urlaub angesagt!!


----------



## carboni1 (4. Juli 2011)

ok dann lass uns mal spätestens in der 31 kw die Diez Tour machen


----------



## cklein (4. Juli 2011)

Von mir aus auch in der 30.Kw


----------



## carboni1 (4. Juli 2011)

Sonntags wäre Toll


----------



## ww-ck (4. Juli 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> In Ahrweiler findet am Sonntag ein CTF statt. Kann ich spontan Sonntag einfach dahin, 5 bezahlen und die Runde fahren?
> Ich habe sowas noch nie gemacht und kann auf der Internetseite nichts finden.
> http://www.rsv-sturmvogel.de/87.0.html


Kannste ganz spontan hinfahren, 5  bezahlen und losfahren. Die sind dort unkompliziert. Verpflegung gibts meistens auch noch. Bin am WE leider nicht da, sonst wäre ich mit gefahren. Trotzdem viel Spass.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (4. Juli 2011)

Wie der schnelle Olli schon geschrieben hat... Du mußt echt bessere Nachforschungen anstellen!!! Denn wie Du ja sehen kannst war ich lange Zeit dahinter... erst war's eine Banane, dann ein Riegel, und was Du auch nicht wissen kannst: Der Papa hat immer wieder seinem Töchterlein Mut zu gesprochen und Ihr über den Rücken gestreichelt !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicker Bambini (4. Juli 2011)

@all
Nochmals Besten Dank für euer Aller Mitgefühl bezüglich meines MTB. Und für die vielen tollen Angebote. Aber der letzte Stand ist...

_ES GIBT WOHL WAS NEUES !!!!_  (Herstelleranfrage und Versand laufen...)

Letzter Stand, super Service. Mal schaun was passiert!


----------



## miyata (4. Juli 2011)

Mir hat der Uwe als er mich überholt hat auch über den Rücken gestreichelt und Mut zu gesprochen.


----------



## miyata (4. Juli 2011)

Dann hat es sich ja gelohnt den Sonntag doch unter Gemsen zu verbringen.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (4. Juli 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Mir hat der Uwe als er mich überholt hat auch über den Rücken gestreichelt und Mut zu gesprochen.


 
Siehste mal, und da gibt es wahrscheinlich kein solch schönes Beweisfoto von


----------



## miyata (4. Juli 2011)

Das freut mich für dich, dann kannst du ja die nächsten Touren wieder mit fahren.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (4. Juli 2011)

@miyata

hast ne PN...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicker Bambini (4. Juli 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Das freut mich für dich, dann kannst du ja die nächsten Touren wieder mit fahren.


 
... und was glaubst Du wie sich das gelohnt hat... Dein Tip war ja was wert


----------



## maik_87 (5. Juli 2011)

hey hey..., na wie gehts euch so?? Wie ihr vieleicht schon gehört habt ist mal wieder meine Carbon Gurke gebrochen  (uns das wieder an der selben stelle wie letztes mal --> linke druckstrebe)

Und hoffe ich das Canyon das anstandslos reklamiert... Weil bei dem Kaufpreis sollte man das erwarten können... Naja erstmal ab warten und Tee trinken....

Wenn das alles klappt, was ich doch sehr hoffe und die mir den gleichen Rahmen wieder zurück schicken dann werde ich den wohl oder übel verkaufen weil 2 mal fast der selbe rahmenbruch macht mich schon ein bisschen nachdenklich... 

Deshalb bin ich mich am um gucken nach nem neuen #rahmen... Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen... Es sollte aber kein Carbon Rahmen sein aber maximal 1500g wiegen gerne auch weniger... 

Legt los und inspiriert mich... ;-)


----------



## T-Brex (5. Juli 2011)

Hi Maik,

*Grand Canyon Alu Rahmen* Größe M liegt bei gut 1400 gr.


----------



## T-Brex (5. Juli 2011)

Auf vielfachen Wunsch sind bei unserer momentan laufenden Bestellung auch *WINDJACKEN *erhältlich. Design wie das schwarze Trikot, nur Langarm. Material ähnlich der Weste.

Bitte schnell den Bedarf per email an mich !!

Die letzten 20 Multischlauch*BUFF*tücher sind noch zu haben.
Bitte zugreifen !!!!


----------



## maik_87 (5. Juli 2011)

Ist schon in meiner beobachtungsliste bei eBay... Also Thorsten halte dich zurück.IT dem bieten.... ;-)

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Brex (5. Juli 2011)

und schon wieder Obaförsta !!


----------



## T-Brex (5. Juli 2011)

Habe gerade Nachricht aus dem "Storchennest" vom Netten D. erhalten.

Weil wir uns letzte Woche soo fayn benommen haben, möchte er uns morgen beim Après-Bike nochmal bewirten. Dazu werde ich unseren Preis für die größte Gruppe von Rhens dort deponieren.....Bergab rollt sichs ja gut......Ich hoffe das es dazu keine Einwände gibt und hoffe morgen auf ganz ganz zahlrayches Erschayn.....

*Mittwoch  17 00 h   Fayerabendrunde mit Après-Bike beim Netten D.*


----------



## carboni1 (5. Juli 2011)




----------



## miyata (5. Juli 2011)

Dann wünsch ich euch von der richtigen Seite des Rayns eine schöne Tour und einen noch schöneren Ausklang Kann selbst leider nicht, muß für zwei Tage nach WHV.


----------



## cklein (5. Juli 2011)

hoffentlich ist auf der BAB kein Stau, damit ich pünktlich bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoenzorro (5. Juli 2011)

*Ich bin bei der **Après-Bike **beim Netten D **dabei,
aber im alter Carver Gurke*...

*P.s Grand Canyon AL Ramen Top!!!*


----------



## carboni1 (5. Juli 2011)

rhoenzorro schrieb:


> *Ich bin bei der **Après-Bike **beim Netten D **dabei,*
> *aber im alter Carver Gurke*...
> 
> *P.s Grand Canyon AL Ramen Top!!!*


 
Wer oder was soll der Nette D sein


----------



## CF-Rafi (6. Juli 2011)

Habe heute die Bilder von dem Rhenser Marathon bekommen.
Der Rest in meinem Album


----------



## cklein (6. Juli 2011)

saubere Runde Jungs...ich muss mittwochs öfter pünktlich Feierabend machen...


----------



## carboni1 (6. Juli 2011)

Ja war schön 35 km mit 650 Hm und lecker  beim Netten D.


----------



## T-Brex (6. Juli 2011)

genau...schade nur das die Wilde13 irgendwann zum dirty douzend wurden.....und als es bemerkt wurde, da war der "wiedererschienene" Darksun schon wieder wech....dumm gelaufen...ich hoffe Du bist gut nachhause gekommen....

Am Schluß gabs dann auch noch ein paar Highlights knapp 40 km, 700 hm, viele Trails.... : Sachpreis vom MTB Rhens vernichtet....Hans hat den Sekt nicht verwahrt.....2 Platten und viel Spaß



GN8


----------



## cklein (7. Juli 2011)

Ihr hattet den Berg runter noch 2 Plattfüsse...und das nach dem Verzehr von der Hopfenschorle...
Ich werde gleich mal neue Bremsbeläge bestellen...


----------



## chaotin64 (7. Juli 2011)

Die Feyerabendrunde war so richtig schön auch wenn ich mich 3 mal versuchte im "Anspringen " ) und dies im Sturz endete griiins .hoffe ihr hattet noch viel Spaß bei den Bierchen ...dachte mir überlasse die Männer doch mal ganz alleine den Bierchen..Frau brauch nicht überall dabay zu sayn Klasse was für eine schöne Tour
@Slaughter alles Liebe zu Deinem Geburtstag feiere ihn schön


----------



## darksun83 (7. Juli 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> genau...schade nur das die Wilde13 irgendwann zum dirty douzend wurden.....und als es bemerkt wurde, da war der "wiedererschienene" Darksun schon wieder wech....dumm gelaufen...ich hoffe Du bist gut nachhause gekommen....
> 
> Am Schluß gabs dann auch noch ein paar Highlights knapp 40 km, 700 hm, viele Trails.... : Sachpreis vom MTB Rhens vernichtet....Hans hat den Sekt nicht verwahrt.....2 Platten und viel Spaß
> 
> ...




Servus.........

Hatte auf einmal in den Beinen einen Krampf,das ich vom Rad umgefallen bin.
Als es wieder ging hab ich euch leider nicht mehr gefunden.
Hatte mich auch schon auf das Bierchen gefreut.....

 zum Schluss waren es dann trotzdem 72 Km auf dem Tacho

bis demnächst.. 
alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eifeljeti (7. Juli 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Happy Birthday Slaughterdaughterfather!
> 
> Alles Gute, viel neue Räder, gute Zeiten, leichte Teile und und und...
> ach ja, Gesundheit und Erfolg auch noch!
> ...



Dem schließe ich mich natürlich an!!
Alles Gute zum Jubeltag
Hein


----------



## cklein (7. Juli 2011)

Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Jaymano75 (7. Juli 2011)




----------



## CF-Rafi (7. Juli 2011)

Hi Tom,
auch von mir Alles Gute zum Geburtstag

....und schönen Urlaub


----------



## T-Brex (7. Juli 2011)

to you HANGSCHIEBERto you



Alles alles Gute zum *50.* hast Dich super gehalten. Gehst auch noch für 49 durch 

Bis ganz bald wieder !!!


----------



## T-Brex (7. Juli 2011)

darksun83 schrieb:


> Servus.........
> 
> Hatte auf einmal in den Beinen einen Krampf,das ich vom Rad umgefallen bin.
> Als es wieder ging hab ich euch leider nicht mehr gefunden.
> ...



Wo hat es Dich dann umgehauen ?? Wir haben Dich ab Grenzau vermißt ?!?...aber nicht mehr gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (7. Juli 2011)

So zurück aus WHV und als erstes, nein nicht aufs Rad, sondern dem Hangi zum Geburtstag gratuliert. Viele Grüße an eine Gemse von der richtigen Raynsayte zum Geburtstag. Zum Glück noch nicht zum 50., dann gäbe es ja einen neuen Konkurenten in der AK 3.


----------



## T-Brex (7. Juli 2011)

näääääh.....erst ab 51  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mach den Hangi nicht älter als er ist..


----------



## rhoenzorro (7. Juli 2011)

Tom 

Bleib wie du bist, und alles wird gut
Wünsch dir viele  vor allem Gesundheit!!!

MfG Rhoenzorro


----------



## miyata (7. Juli 2011)

@rhoenzorro
Was ist denn das für ein Benutzerbild Da fehlen ja die Räder


----------



## rhoenzorro (7. Juli 2011)

Reicht ja wenn du ein Rad ab hast grins...


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Juli 2011)

ich weiß ja nicht was ihr morgen so alle macht,
aber *ich bin um ayn in Sayn*


----------



## T-Brex (8. Juli 2011)

...und das ist fayn....da bin ich auch dabbay  

und die schnelle Verena hat sich auch angesagt


----------



## Deleted 56720 (8. Juli 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht was ihr morgen so alle macht,
> aber *ich bin um ayn in Sayn*



Kommste über Ohnesse?


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Juli 2011)

hallo fidel,
Gute Idee,könnte ich so tun.
12:20Uhr am Getränkemarkt? Oder andere Uhrzeit?
Ich komme aber ohne Auto


----------



## T-Brex (8. Juli 2011)

Wer noch ein schönes rotes Gemsenbufftuch haben möchte...die letzten 18 sind für je einen Zehni zu haben..!!!!...Drück auf die Tube Uwe..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (8. Juli 2011)

mir kannst du Morgen eins mitbringen...


----------



## T-Brex (8. Juli 2011)

....kommst Du bei mir vorbei...ich trage nicht gerne so viel Bargeld bei mir...


----------



## cklein (8. Juli 2011)

OK, erscheine zeitgerecht...


----------



## cklein (8. Juli 2011)

Text


----------



## rhoenzorro (8. Juli 2011)

Und ich habe morgen 12er Nachtschicht


----------



## Deleted 56720 (9. Juli 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> 12:20Uhr am Getränkemarkt?



ok - bis glaych


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Juli 2011)




----------



## T-Brex (9. Juli 2011)

Anmeldung für Gallahan ist freigeschaltet...habe mich für die 40 km angemeldet !

http://www.mtb-gallahaan-trail.de/?page_id=5


----------



## rhoenzorro (9. Juli 2011)

*Wünsche euch eine schöne Wochenendtour ohne Pannen und Stürze*
*Anmeldung für Gallahan werde ich auch gleich tun*
*
MfG Rhoenzorro

Angemeldet für die 40km
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (9. Juli 2011)

bin dann auch gut dahaym angekommen.Danke für die Haymfahrt Angebote. 126km , 2100hm  habe fertig


----------



## cklein (9. Juli 2011)

Ich bin auch zurück und mein GPS sagt 65,40km, 1546hm...kommt das in etwa hin?
Bilder gibt es gleich hier und auf der Seite von MarK Zuckerberg 
Neue Strecken, neue Trails, erneut Spaß 
Super T-Brex


----------



## Jaymano75 (9. Juli 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> bin dann auch gut dahaym angekommen.Danke für die Haymfahrt Angebote. 126km , 2100hm  habe fertig





Hamma - und wieviele haben die Gemsen von Sayn aus?
Ich heute 2St. Ga1 Runde Rund um die Wied/NR


----------



## cklein (9. Juli 2011)

Ich bin in Sayn gestartet 







Mark Zuckerbergs Homepage


----------



## dosenfeuer (10. Juli 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> Ich bin auch zurück und mein GPS sagt 65,40km, 1546hm...kommt das in etwa hin?
> Bilder gibt es gleich hier und auf der Seite von MarK Zuckerberg
> Neue Strecken, neue Trails, erneut Spaß
> Super T-Brex



Guten Abend Cristian,

die Kilometerangabe kommt in etwa hin, aber ich kann nur 1060 hm verzeichnen. Ich hoffe doch nicht, dass meine Flug- und Rutscheinlagen auch meinen Höhenmesser beeinträchtigt haben. 

Ansonsten eine sehr schöne Tour mit netten Leuten.
Gruß auch nochmal an T-Brex. Tour und Apreebike grandios.
Gruß Sturzdose


----------



## cklein (10. Juli 2011)

dann mal schauen, was die anderen so an höhe gemacht haben...1060 kommt mir ein bisel zu wenig vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (10. Juli 2011)

machen wirs mal pauschal...

13 Gemsen waren heute 66 km on Tour....gut über 1000 hm+X
Die Improvisation über die Schmittenhöhe war hoffentlich erträglich...


----------



## rhoenzorro (10. Juli 2011)

*12 Std. Nachtschicht 18km hin auf die Arbeit,18km wieder Heim und jetzt habe fertig* 
*
Schönen Tag *


----------



## T-Brex (10. Juli 2011)

Heute alle Daumen drücken für unsere Rennfahrer beim Erbeskopf-Marathon

JudoUwe, Black Sepp, Rafi, OFW, Helmut, Carboni sonst noch wer ?  
Alles Gute


..............und Obaförsta.................


----------



## fritzie (10. Juli 2011)

schönetourhammagemacht


----------



## VerenaZ750 (10. Juli 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> machen wirs mal pauschal...
> 
> 13 Gemsen waren heute 66 km on Tour....gut über 1000 hm+X
> Die Improvisation über die Schmittenhöhe war hoffenlich erträglich...




alles tiptop hoffentlich bald wieder!! Schönen Sonntag,
Verena


----------



## T-Brex (10. Juli 2011)

Alle Klamottenbesteller bitte beachten !

Es gibt nun auch Windjacken (dünn) schwarzes Design !

Bitte zügig per email Wünsche äußern !!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (10. Juli 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Heute alle Daumen drücken für unsere Rennfahrer beim Erbeskopf-Marathon
> 
> JudoUwe, Black Sepp, Rafi, OFW, Helmut, Carboni sonst noch wer ?
> Alles Gute
> ...


Die vier Renngemsen heil zurück von einer tollen Rennveranstaltung.
Judo-Uwe,Rafi,Helmut und OFW.
Super Strecke,trocken, die Streckenzusammenführung nicht so chaotisch wie in Rhens.
Von 400 Startern auf der Halbmarathonstrecke ist Olli mit 2.59 eine Minute vor mir ins Ziel gekommen.Gesamt Platz 17. Ak 8.,ich auf Gesamtplatz 19.,Ak 3.(40Euro Preisgeld).
Rafi mit 3.35 Std ins Ziel aber mit einer Panne die ihn fünf Min. kostete.
Rafi ich weiß deine Platzierung nicht.
Helmut war fünf Minuten schneller als Rafi mit einer Zeit 3.30 Std.
Insgesamt war heute die Strecke so schnell,das ich 17 Minuten schneller war,wie letztes Jahr.
Erbeskopf ist kein Vergleich zu Rhens, und mit 19 Euro Startgeld ist Rhens auch überteuert.
Werde nächstes Jahr wenn überhaupt nur noch mit meiner Tochter auf der Kurzstrecke in Rhens fahren.


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Juli 2011)

supi Ergebnisse.
Aber warum ist OFW schneller als Udo-Juwe?(War nur Spaß)
Wieso willst du Rhens mit Erbeskopf vergleichen? Wenn ich überlege das ich zum Erbeskopf ne An-und Abreise von rund 350km habe und nach Rhens hin-und zurück 90km


----------



## CF-Rafi (10. Juli 2011)

Für mich war es auch eine top Veranstaltung mit einer tollen Streckenführung und anspruchsvollen Singletrails.
Aber vor allem hat mir die rasante Abfahrt vom Erbeskopf mit Flugeinlagen gefallen.
Alles in einem wars das beste , was ich bis jetzt gefahren bin.
Bin um den 105 Platz gesamt und AK 32 gelandet.Genaues morgen auf der Homepage des Veranstalters.

.....und mein Schaltwerk muss gerichtet werden,da mir die Kette das untere Röllchen an eine Seite raugerissen hat und die Kette rausgesprungen ist
Bis ich die wieder drin hatte,waren mindestens 5 Min vergangen.


und kein Vergleich mir Rh...


----------



## Judo-Uwe (10. Juli 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> supi Ergebnisse.
> Aber warum ist OFW schneller als Udo-Juwe?(War nur Spaß)
> Wieso willst du Rhens mit Erbeskopf vergleichen? Wenn ich überlege das ich zum Erbeskopf ne An-und Abreise von rund 350km habe und nach Rhens hin-und zurück 90km


Wurde aber langsam Zeit das Olli schneller fährt wie ich, bin auch mit 47 Jahren nur 24 Jahre älter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (10. Juli 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Wurde aber langsam Zeit das Olli schneller fährt wie ich, bin auch mit 47 Jahren nur 24 Jahre älter.



OK,Ausrede angenommen
@ Olli
schäme dich,nur 1 Minute schnelle als Oppa Uwe


----------



## T-Brex (10. Juli 2011)

...und welche Platzierung haben die Renngemsen Carboni und Black Sepp erreicht ?


----------



## Deleted 56720 (10. Juli 2011)

hab mir heute noch die CTF in Ahrweiler gegeben, 56KM 1000hm, war auch schön- Preis hat auch gestimmt 5,- Euronen


----------



## cklein (10. Juli 2011)

hab mich gestern verliebt, daher der link...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160617820799


----------



## BrexbachG. (10. Juli 2011)

...und was kommt danach ??....


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Juli 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> hab mich gestern verliebt.



da muß ich dich enttäuschen: *tosche ist schon verheiratet*

also mach dir da keine Hoffnung.Kauf dir dann doch lieber ein anderes Bike


----------



## BrexbachG. (10. Juli 2011)

..so ist es ....und mit Männerbekanntschaften ....dat is nix für Vattern....laß mal stecken...lieber MTB fahren...


----------



## cklein (10. Juli 2011)

erst einmal muss das Radon zu dem Kurs weggehen wie ich es mir vorstelle...
welches MTB HT würdet ihr so um die 1500+- kaufen??


----------



## carboni1 (10. Juli 2011)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a46188/black-sin-6-0.html?mfid=52 oder 400  mehr und eine Nr. Besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (10. Juli 2011)

mal eben was anderes...
steht am 30.07.2011 irgendwas an?
könnte man an dem samstag ggf den startpunkt und strecke verlegen?


----------



## carboni1 (10. Juli 2011)




----------



## gigabike_de (11. Juli 2011)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> hab mir heute noch die CTF in Ahrweiler gegeben, 56KM 1000hm, war auch schön- Preis hat auch gestimmt 5,- Euronen



Da waren wir auch. Fanden es auch eine gelungene Veranstaltung. 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## miyata (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo Jörg,

mit welcher Übersetzung vorne fährst du auf deinem 29'er. Ich habe bei meinem eine 39/27 mit 11/36 Kassette und das finde ich bei ganz steilen Anstiegen schon sehr sportlich. Bei der Seerunde gestern war das noch nicht das Problem aber ich denke das es bei längeren, steilen Anstiegen schwierig werden könnte.

Gruß Hans-Peter


----------



## carboni1 (11. Juli 2011)

haste jetzt ein 29er ?


----------



## miyata (11. Juli 2011)

Yes Ein Cannondale Flash Carbon 29er (3 er), seit Samstag. Auf der ersten Runde um den See rennt das Ding wie die Sau. Jeder Tritt in die Pedale geht sofort nach vorne. Kein Verlust durch Dämpfung wie bei meinem Jekyll. Wiegt mit Pedalen und Flaschenhalter 10,6 Kg und mein Ziel sind zum nächsten Sommer die 9,5. Das erste wird denke ich eine andere Übersetzung werden. Muß ich aber diese Woche noch auf Trails im Mayener Stadtwald testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (11. Juli 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Yes Ein Cannondale Flash Carbon 29er (3 er),



ich gratuliere,hast Du sehr gut ausgewählt.
Mach Dir wegen der Übersetzung keine Gedanken,es wird schon.Brauchst ein Bisschen Zeit um Dich daran zu gewöhnen (hast jetzt keine so feine Gangauswahl , wie bei 3-Fach).


----------



## miyata (11. Juli 2011)

Ich bin mir halt nicht sicher ob ich mit dieser 2-fach überall hoch komme. Berg runter könnte ich vorne ein größeres Blatt brauchen. Eine andere 2-fach oder sogar wieder 3-fach mit z.B. 22/30/40 wäre eine Alternative um alles abdecken zu können.


----------



## CF-Rafi (11. Juli 2011)

musste mich am Anfang auch umstellen.Der Umbau auf 3 fach (Sram XO oder XTR) kostet wieder Geld.
Ich glaube bei normalen Touren wird es für Dich kein Problem sein,aber im Rennen wünscht man sich gerade zum Schluss ein paar Zähne mehr.
Andere Lösung ist Krafttraining am Berg.

...und Du hast ein BB30  Lager.Da passen nur die FSA und Sram Kurbeln drauf


----------



## carboni1 (11. Juli 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Yes Ein Cannondale Flash Carbon 29er (3 er), seit Samstag. Auf der ersten Runde um den See rennt das Ding wie die Sau. Jeder Tritt in die Pedale geht sofort nach vorne. Kein Verlust durch Dämpfung wie bei meinem Jekyll. Wiegt mit Pedalen und Flaschenhalter 10,6 Kg und mein Ziel sind zum nächsten Sommer die 9,5. Das erste wird denke ich eine andere Übersetzung werden. Muß ich aber diese Woche noch auf Trails im Mayener Stadtwald testen.


 
Schönes Rad das hätte mir auch gefallen aber leider gibt es meine grösse nicht bei deinem Händler


----------



## miyata (11. Juli 2011)

Ja schon schade wenn einem die berühmten Centimeter fehlen.


----------



## VerenaZ750 (11. Juli 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Schönes Rad das hätte mir auch gefallen aber leider gibt es meine grösse nicht bei deinem Händler




Hallo zusammen,

meine Cannondale´s  hab ich in Zell an der Mosel gekauft:

http://www.cannondalestore.de/2009/home/index_shop.html

da gibts auch den Dr. Cannondale...

Schaut mal rein!
Bin super happy mit meinem Alu Flash (26er)


----------



## carboni1 (11. Juli 2011)

VerenaZ750 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> meine Cannondale´s  hab ich in Zell an der Mosel gekauft:
> 
> ...


 

Gibts auch Nachlass?


----------



## miyata (11. Juli 2011)

Du mußt dem Verkäufer sagen das du sonst nur Scott fährst. Dann ist dir bestimmt ein Nachlass sicher.


----------



## gigabike_de (11. Juli 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> mit welcher Übersetzung vorne fährst du auf deinem 29'er. Ich habe bei meinem eine 39/27 mit 11/36 Kassette und das finde ich bei ganz steilen Anstiegen schon sehr sportlich. Bei der Seerunde gestern war das noch nicht das Problem aber ich denke das es bei längeren, steilen Anstiegen schwierig werden könnte.
> 
> Gruß Hans-Peter



Hatte alles vom MTB übernommen 44/32/20. Mittlerweile hinten eine 36er Kassette. Im Gebirge, ist so eine Übersetzung, schon sinnvoll.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## miyata (11. Juli 2011)

Die Vorstellung zur Übersetzung habe ich auch. Muß nur prüfen, ob es einen Umwerfer gibt (bestimmte Art der Befestigung) der das Schalten kann. Werde aber zuerst einmal noch einiges mit dem 27'er vorne fahren, obwohl ich mir sicher bin, dass es ganz schön schwer für mich werden wird. Werde am Mittwoch testen ob ich alle Steigungen die vorher gefahren bin mit 27/36 auch fahren kann. Die Alternative wären deine Oberschenkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoenzorro (11. Juli 2011)

*Miyata maches aber nicht wie ich bei der ersten Ausfahrt den Flugschein*
*Viel Glück mit dem neuen Bike sieht gut aus*


----------



## cklein (11. Juli 2011)

Ich werde die Tage mal nach Zell an der Mosel fahren...ich habe mich in Verenas Bike verliebt


----------



## miyata (11. Juli 2011)

rhoenzorro schrieb:


> *Miyata maches aber nicht wie ich bei der ersten Ausfahrt den Flugschein*
> *Viel Glück mit dem neuen Bike sieht gut aus*


 
Ich hab meine entjung.... (Jungfernfahrt) ohne Publikum durchgeführt. Das habe ich beim ersten mal bisher immer so gehandhabt.


----------



## miyata (11. Juli 2011)

Spätestens in Klotten! Es sei denn ich finde Samstags mal die Zeit nach Sayn zu fahren. Bis dahin ist es auch gut eingeritten, Tschuldigung, meinte natürliche eingefahren.


----------



## T-Brex (11. Juli 2011)

Mittwoch wieder Fayerabendrunde: 

1700 h Schloß Sayn

und

danach:

Après Bike beim Fritzie !!....mit  Wares + Erdinger + Original  Thüringer Rostbratwurst


----------



## dosenfeuer (12. Juli 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> Ich werde die Tage mal nach Zell an der Mosel fahren...ich habe mich in Verenas Bike verliebt


 
Ich werde Samtags öfter mal kommen, denn auch ich habe mich verliebt in den Erdboden nahe der Lahn, in Hangis Grillwürste und das T-Brex Spezialweizen aus Hachenburg mit der Wildsau drauf und drinnen.

Gruß
Dosenbier


----------



## VerenaZ750 (12. Juli 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> Ich werde die Tage mal nach Zell an der Mosel fahren...ich habe mich in Verenas Bike verliebt




Nachlass?! keine Ahnung... Versucht euer Glück und bestellt schöne Grüße von mir und Michael

Let's flash


----------



## rhoenzorro (12. Juli 2011)

*Dann werde ich mich morgen zur Fayerabendrunde anschließen
Lässt Fritzi die würstchen schon einfliegen 

MfG Jupp*


----------



## cklein (12. Juli 2011)

Kontakt zum Torsten aus Mainz ist hergestellt 
Danke Sepp und Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (12. Juli 2011)

Für alle die sich nicht in Cannondale verlieben 

*Unser Partner 

Schaltwerk Bikes 

aus Cochem*


hat Stevens, Rotwild, Ghost und Simplon zu super Konditionen

Da kann man sich auch verlieben


----------



## T-Brex (12. Juli 2011)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Torsten ist schon von der ersten Stunde an dabei in der MTB- Szene. Er weiß was gut ist und was nicht.




Sach ich doch 


*Unser Partner 

Schaltwerk Bikes 

aus Cochem*


hat Stevens, Rotwild, Ghost und Simplon zu super Konditionen


----------



## miyata (12. Juli 2011)

Kann ich nur bestätigen Ich hatte nie den Eindruck, dass etwas nur des verkaufens willen angeboten wurde. Und das Rad, ein Traum. Bei den ersten beiden Ausfahrten war ich super unterwegs. Habe mir bewußt einen Trail mit Treppenstufen ausgesucht. Mit dem 29'er fahre ich nur über die Kanten der einzelnen Stufen. Ich versuche den Samstag einzuplanen in der Hoffnung das es klappt. Morgen geht leider nicht.


----------



## miyata (12. Juli 2011)

So kräftig sehen deine Beine gar nicht aus, das du die klein gekriegt hast.


----------



## gigabike_de (12. Juli 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Moin moin, meld mich zurück und wieder ab.
> 
> hat jemand ne gute günstige LX oder XT Dreifachkurbel im Fundus?  r=175 mm. Bitte schnell melden, ansonsten hole ich mir am Freitag einen neue. Die alte is freck..
> 
> ...



Was ist denn kaputt? Habe noch eine rechte Seite LX ohne Kettenblätter.
Die kannste so haben! Neu! Könnte ich Dir auch zuschicken, wenn Du das Porto zahlst :O)

Gruß Jörg


----------



## cklein (12. Juli 2011)

Auswärtsspiel



!!!! Samstag 30.07.2011 !!!!


Nix um ayn in Sayn

 13:00 Uhr in Diez am Marktplatz

 cklein führt die Gemsen über Berg und Tal an der Lahn 
 Für leibliches Wohl während und nach der Tour wird gesorgt
 Kostenlose Parkplätze befinden sich an der Lahnbrücke

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VerenaZ750 (12. Juli 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Für alle die sich nicht in Cannondale verlieben
> 
> *Unser Partner
> 
> ...



Cannondale! Cannondale!!!! 
Let's flash!!!!!


----------



## Jaymano75 (12. Juli 2011)

Hier mal was ganz anderes:

*GEMESE HELMUT auf großer Tour
TRONTHEIM - OSLO 540km*


----------



## rhoenzorro (13. Juli 2011)

*Ich höre hier nur Cannondale als wäre das die einzige Marke im Mtb bau...tztztzt....
*


----------



## VerenaZ750 (13. Juli 2011)

rhoenzorro schrieb:


> *Ich höre hier nur Cannondale als wäre das die einzige Marke im Mtb bau...tztztzt....*


 

nee, aber traum-Bikes!!! wie ich finde! Meine 2 gebe ich nicht mehr her! bin hin und weg


----------



## rhoenzorro (13. Juli 2011)

*Cannondale** Bikes sind ja schön
aber es gibt einige andere traum Bikes auf der Welt
*


----------



## CF-Rafi (13. Juli 2011)

rhoenzorro schrieb:


> *Cannondale** Bikes sind ja schön
> aber es gibt einige andere traum Bikes auf der Welt
> *



ja,die gibt es z.B.:











und die Abfahrt über die Skipiste


----------



## miyata (13. Juli 2011)

NäNäNäNäNä Hab jetzt auch schon zwei im Keller.


----------



## cklein (13. Juli 2011)

Rafi, geile Bilder. Solche fehlen mir noch...
Morgen geht es auf Erkundungstour


----------



## Schnellwienix (13. Juli 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> Ich werde die Tage mal nach Zell an der Mosel fahren...ich habe mich in Verenas Bike verliebt



Wenn du eine weitere Anreise hast, rufst du am besten vorher mal an, soweit ich weiß ist der Chef den Rest der Woche nicht im Laden... Geöffnet müsste aber sein....


----------



## T-Brex (14. Juli 2011)

Schöne Mittwochsrunde ist zu Ende

6Gemsen + Grillmaster auf 33 km und 700 hm
Sayn-Stromberg-Isenburg-Heimbach
viele Trails, auch 2 neue !!, wenig Feucht von oben, dafür mehr beim Après - Bike beim Fritzie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (14. Juli 2011)

Hoffe Ihr hattet viel Spaß !!! Ich habe am Samstag endlich noch mal Zeit und werde es um ayn nach Sayn schaffen. Es sei denn es regnent auf "eurer" Seite des Rayns wieder. 
Am Sonntag habe ich geplant die Vorstellung der Strecke in Klotten zu fahren.
Bis denn.


----------



## anatol20 (14. Juli 2011)

Hay! 

Was habt ihr denn diesen Samstag geplant. Ich bin eigentlich aus dem Pott, habe aber ein Auswärtspiel bei einer Hochzeit in Kobern. Samstag will ich bei euch biken. Fahrt ihr längere Touren, so um die 4-5 Stunden? Das wäre optimal 

Danke


----------



## T-Brex (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Unsere Samstagstouren sind immer um die 60 km und 1000 HM.

Dafür brauchen wir incl. Pannen, Pausen und je nach Mitfahrer dann 4-5 h.

Sollte also passen. Samstags um ayn in Sayn


----------



## anatol20 (14. Juli 2011)

OMG, vergesst mein Posting von gerade. Ich habe ein Update von meiner Freundin bekommen: die Feier ist am Samstag. Wer heiratet denn Samstag? Ich war fest davon überzeugt, dass wir erst am Sonnatg die Hochzeit ist. 

Wir müssen also Samstag schon früh am Morgen fahren. Kann man von Kobern aus gut was starten? Wir werden allerdings schon am Freitag anreisen (Ich dachte Samstag). Wenn also ein Local Lust hat uns Freitag Mittag ein paar Trails zu zeigen, würde ich das Angebot dankend annehmen.

Sorry für die Unruhestiftung hier, nächstes Mal informiere ich mich besser


----------



## rhoenzorro (14. Juli 2011)

*Gestern schöne Feierabendrunde
Ausser ein wenig Regen und paar Pannen alles supiiii...
danach Après Bike beim Fritzie*
*Tosche einen Platten gab es gestern dabei 1km vor meiner Haustüre*


----------



## T-Brex (14. Juli 2011)

siehste ...dann waren es gestern 5 !!!!....bei 6 Gemsen...Respekt....


----------



## T-Brex (14. Juli 2011)

bitte nochmal alle den Klamottenbedarf checken und per email an mich durchgeben....wir brauchen noch ein paar Teile für die Bestellung.
*Alles läuft !!!*Sommertrikots allerdings nur in schwarz !!!!Denkt an die neuen Windjacken !!!!


----------



## miyata (14. Juli 2011)

Endlich ist zu Hause Ruhe eingekehrt (alle anderen sind weg) und ich kann mal von der zweiten Fahrt mit dem 29er berichten. Heute kurze Stadtwaldtour in Mayen. Subjektiv hab ich den Eindruck das man überall schneller unterwegs ist. Genau kann ich es noch nicht sagen, da noch kein Tacho dran ist. Berg ab in engen Trails bin ich noch mit dem alten Rad schneller. Das liegt zum Teil daran, dass ich noch kein Vertrauen in die Bremsen habe. Zur Zeit bin ich noch der Meinung, dass meine alten XTR besser sind. Zudem weiß ich bei dem neuen Rad noch nicht wie es überall reagiert. Das alte bin ich immerhin acht Jahre gefahren und weiß es genau einzuschätzen. Der Lenker ist mir noch zu breit und ich vermisse meine Ergon-Griffe für alte Leute. Bei der Übersetzung bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. Ich konnte zwar wie auch mit dem alten Rad alles fahren (der Gripp war deutlich besser und an kritischen Stellen gab es kein Durchdrehen), aber ein 27 'iger ist mir für lange, steile Steigungen vorne zu groß. Dafür ist mir das 39'iger Berg ab zu klein. 
So wie es aussieht klappt es bei mir mit Samstag und ich kann neue Erfahrungen sammeln. Hoffentlich nicht den ersten Platten.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (14. Juli 2011)

Kenne ein paar gute Spitzkehren und werden uns zum einfahren den Kaiserstuhl vornehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (14. Juli 2011)

Dann fahre ich am besten rückwärts hoch. Vom Gefühl her ist es dann bergab, dann stimmt die Übersetzung und die Kraft reicht auch.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (14. Juli 2011)

anatol20 schrieb:


> OMG, vergesst mein Posting von gerade. Ich habe ein Update von meiner Freundin bekommen: die Feier ist am Samstag. Wer heiratet denn Samstag? Ich war fest davon überzeugt, dass wir erst am Sonnatg die Hochzeit ist.
> 
> Wir müssen also Samstag schon früh am Morgen fahren. Kann man von Kobern aus gut was starten? Wir werden allerdings schon am Freitag anreisen (Ich dachte Samstag). Wenn also ein Local Lust hat uns Freitag Mittag ein paar Trails zu zeigen, würde ich das Angebot dankend annehmen.
> 
> Sorry für die Unruhestiftung hier, nächstes Mal informiere ich mich besser


In Kobern kannst du ein Traumpfad abfahren mit ein paar schönen Trails, ist ein Rundweg und ausgeschildert,wenn du ihn zweimal abfährst,hast du 34 km und 1034 Hm.Google mal Traumpfade da findest du näheres.


----------



## Justarius (14. Juli 2011)

Diese Cannondales gibt es übrigens auch! ;-) Wäre mit nem 29er Scalpel bestimmt nicht passiert! ;-)))







Das gab dann eine Ehrenrunde zu Fuss um den See!
Trotzdem in Seiner AK Sen2 noch 1.!!! TIER!!!

Gruß
Just


----------



## Justarius (14. Juli 2011)

Ach BTW:

Trailer vom 10. Erbeskopfmarathon dem 4 Rennen der 4. POISON X-SPORT MTB CHALLENGE powered by sebamed.
Den ganzen Film dann so Ende Juli!

http://youtu.be/QPDzQXJaJjI

So langsam müsste ich es überall gepostet haben! 

Grüße
Just


----------



## miyata (15. Juli 2011)

Wie immer ein tolles Video von Justarius. Habe mir das Video von Rhens noch mal angesehen, dort sind am Ende sogar die Gemsen zu erkennen.


----------



## Justarius (15. Juli 2011)

Wart ja auch größtest Team! Von daher dürft ihr in dem Film ja auch nicht fehlen! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (15. Juli 2011)

Ich war eine Zeitlang nur mit dem Handy im Internet. Wo kann man sich deine Videos anschauen? Hast du bei YouTube einen Account?


----------



## Justarius (15. Juli 2011)

Klar! Habe einen Channel:
Justarius21

bzw.
Justarius.de Media


----------



## cklein (15. Juli 2011)

ich war heute beim schaltwerker ;-)
netter laden


----------



## Dicker Bambini (15. Juli 2011)

Froi, Froi... es hat was neues gegeben...

Ab sofort trage ich nicht nur das "kleine Schwarze" sondern fahre auch eins... Bin mal gespannt wenn ich wieder daheim bin wie der neue Rahmen läuft...

Jetzt bin ich wieder happy, und kann anfangen zu sparen...

Super Service in Mayen...


----------



## gigabike_de (15. Juli 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> ich war heute beim schaltwerker ;-)
> netter laden



Gibt es denn da auch C-Dale? Ist doch im Moment
mega angesagt!  Und einen Doktor, haben Sie auch gleich! 

Gruß Jörg

P.s. Hallo Justarius, höchstwahrscheinlich, bis Sonntag!


----------



## cklein (15. Juli 2011)

DarkHorse schrieb:


> Gibt es denn da auch C-Dale? Ist doch im Moment
> mega angesagt!  Und einen Doktor, haben Sie auch gleich!
> 
> Gruß Jörg
> ...




Nein, aber Rotwild


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Juli 2011)

So wwck, nun hat es dich auch ereilt  Alles Gute zum 50.


----------



## stumpen (16. Juli 2011)

@DarkHorse, 

Grüße von Justarius. Wir sind am Sonntag jedenfalls dabei. Schön dich da zu sehen. Zitat Just "Schön dich da zu überholen, ach das ist ja dann erst die Woche drauf!" ; )

Ciao stumpen


----------



## CF-Rafi (16. Juli 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag,Christian


----------



## CF-Rafi (16. Juli 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Aba ersta baym aufstehn


..und ich letzter beim ins Bett zu gehen.

bis um Ayn in Sayn (bringe den Helmut mit)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (16. Juli 2011)

wwckto U

Laß Dich raych beschenken und genieße von nun an die Vorzüge in AK 3 starten zu dürfen


----------



## cklein (16. Juli 2011)

Happy Birthday wwck


----------



## miyata (16. Juli 2011)

Wenn das so weitergeht, kommen dem nächst mehr Konkurrenten aus dem Gemsenlager als aus dem rechtlichen Starterfeld.
Ein weiterer herzlicher Radlergruß zum Geburtstag von der richtigen RAYN-Seite.
Happy Birthday von miyata


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Juli 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Wenn das so weitergeht, kommen dem nächst mehr Konkurrenten aus dem Gemsenlager als aus dem rechtlichen Starterfeld.
> Ein weiterer herzlicher Radlergruß zum Geburtstag von der richtigen RAYN-Seite.
> Happy Birthday von miyata



mag schon sayn,ich werde aber nicht nach Alter gewertet sondern nach "Aussehen und Haltung" . Starte deshalb imma in der MHK 
Und wenn das so weitergeht komme ich vor 2065 nicht in AK3


----------



## ww-ck (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche. Wetter passt ja auch dazu. 
Bis demnächst in Sayn.
Chrisitan


----------



## Jaymano75 (16. Juli 2011)




----------



## cklein (16. Juli 2011)

Was dieses kleinen Teile ausmachen...Bremsscheiben laufen wieder frei, soweit ich das beurteilen kann!!
Jetzt hab ich nur noch Luft in der VR-Bremse!!
War Heute bei zwei "Fahrradschraubern"...keiner hatte ein "Bremsenentlüftungsgerät"
Wie wollen die denn Geld verdienen, wenn nicht mal ein Standartwerkzeug vorhanden ist...


----------



## miyata (16. Juli 2011)

Da hattet ihr ja eine genau so schöne Tour wie wir. Heute Einweihung des 29er auf der anderen Raynsayte. Wie auch bei euch erstaunlich gutes Wetter (bin ich auf dieser Sayte nicht gewohnt). Uwe hat eine super tolle Tour zusammengestellt (paar und 50Km mit 1300Hm)und mir und meinem Rad die Grenzen aufgezeigt. Berg hoch und runter läuft das Teil einfach gut. Dort ist es eindeutig besser als mein Schaukelpferd. Nur in ganz engen Kehren bergab hab ich meine Schwierigkeiten (hatte ich aber auch schon vorher) und dort steht es 5 einhalb für Uwe. Bei zwei Kehren habe ich mich abgelegt, ein drittes mal, weil ich unbedingt etwas fahren wollte wo die anderen ihr Rad drüber getragen haben.
Ergebnis: Ein schöner Schnitt am rechten und linken Bein, zerkratzte Arme von den Dornen, ein kaputter Lenkergriff und eine Macke am Sattel. 
Ein genialer Samstag, weil die schöne Tour alles aufwiegt.


----------



## miyata (16. Juli 2011)

Zum ersten mal erster auf einer Seite!

Wer kann mir denn eine Info zur Lichtleintour im Pfälzerwald geben. Sind dort für Gemsen, die erst in 2011 zur Gemse wurden, noch Plätze frei? Thorsten in Mainz hat das mir gegenüber zwar mal erwähnt, ich konnte es aber noch nicht einordnen.
@Sepp: Hast du Kontakte zu Fahradbiometrie, möchte da Ende August einen Termin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (16. Juli 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> .....und mir und meinem Rad die Grenzen aufgezeigt.



Du hast ja auch so schön provoziert.


Eine Top-Tour heute in einer 5er Gruppe.Schnell,abwechslungsreich und bei schönem Wetter.Danke an den Uwe , der sein "Job" als Guido mit bravour bestanden hat.

ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle auf von dem Helmut bedanken,der seine erste Tour um Ayn in Sayn mit Begeisterung absolviert hat.
Der kommt bestimmt wieder


----------



## eifeljeti (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo Christian!

Auch von mir die herzlichsten Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag



Hein


----------



## miyata (17. Juli 2011)

Heute Vorstellung der Strecke in Klotten.
Dazu erst einmal einen herzlichen Dank an JUSTARIUS. Schuselig wie ich bin, hatte ich meine Radschuhe vergessen. Aber Justarius hatte zum Glück ein zweites Paar dabei.
Zur Strecke: Anspruchsvoller als ich es mir gedacht habe. Es gibt auf der ganzen Strecke so gut wie keine Erholmöglichkeit. Sehr abweckslungsreich mit zum Teil ganz schön knackigen Anstiegen (insbesondere der letzte). Die Einführungsrunde geht über einen Weg zwischen den Feldern ähnlich dem Start in Diez. Danach Waldautobahn für Tempobolzer bis zur ersten Abfahrt. Abseits der Ideallinie nicht einfach zu überholen. Dann erster Trail bergauf. Überholen nur schwierig möglich. Wer beim Übergang von Abfahrt zum Trail nicht rechtzeitig runter schaltet, schiebt. Dort ist der erste Stau vorprogrammiert. Danach ein ständiger Wechsel zwischen Abfahrt und Steigung. Kaum Zeit um nach der Flasche zu greifen, weil man auch bei den Abfahrten ständig die Hände am Lenker braucht. Die Abfahrten sind, wenn sie so naß sind wie heute, nicht einfach. Ich werde mit Trinkrucksack fahren. Am Ende noch mal über die Rüttelstrecke der Einführungsrunde.


----------



## CF-Rafi (17. Juli 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Heute Vorstellung der Strecke in Klotten.


 
tolle Streckenbeschreibung.
Es wird auf jedem Fall matschig,wenn's die ganze Woche regnet.
Heute hat sich das Wetter gut gehalten,war aber "nur" laufen.

Apropos Lefty: meine lässt sich komplett blockieren.


----------



## Justarius (17. Juli 2011)

Lassen sich nicht alle neuen Lefties komplett blockieren?



> Dazu erst einmal einen herzlichen Dank an JUSTARIUS. Schuselig wie ich bin, hatte ich meine Radschuhe vergessen. Aber Justarius hatte zum Glück ein zweites Paar dabei.



Kein Thema. Habe ja ein großes Auto, da liegt ja immer allerhand herum. Also falls mal Jemand noch nen MTB - Fahrer sucht der die Strecke für ihn fährt, einfach mal in mein Auto schaun! 

Hier noch das Höhenprofil der Strecke.

Mehr wird dann nicht verraten! 
Nur eins noch Kettennieter und ein extra Schlau sind bestimmt nicht verkehrt. Hatten drei Platten, eine kaputte Speiche, ein abgerissenes Schaltauge und zwei defekte Schaltungen. 

Gruß
Just


----------



## carboni1 (17. Juli 2011)

eine fully strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (17. Juli 2011)

Hi Rafi, 
frag bitte trotzdem mal am Donnerstag noch ob die PBR vollständig blockieren müßte.
Ich glaube bei der Strecke in Klotten werden sich einige Gemsen ganz schön anstrengen müssen.


----------



## miyata (17. Juli 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> eine fully strecke?


 
Nicht unbedingt. Bin mit dem 29er überall gut zurecht gekommen. Wäre zwar bergab mit dem fully schneller gewesen, dafür war bei einigen Steigungen auf losem Geröll der Gripp aber besser. Neben mir sind einigen im Berg die Reifen durchgedreht. Mit der Übersetzung wurde es an der letzten Steigung aber schon knapp.


----------



## miyata (17. Juli 2011)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> tolle Streckenbeschreibung.
> Es wird auf jedem Fall matschig,wenn's die ganze Woche regnet.
> Heute hat sich das Wetter gut gehalten,war aber "nur" laufen.
> 
> Apropos Lefty: meine lässt sich komplett blockieren.


 
Habe gerade diesen Bericht gefunden.
Je nach Einstellung bleibt ein kleiner Restfederweg erhalten, der die Traktion am Vorderrad erhöht. Im Inneren der Gabeln kann zusätzlich die Auslösehärte des Lockouts durch einen Federwechsel verändert werden.
Werde morgen mal das Handbuch durchlesen.


----------



## miyata (17. Juli 2011)

@Justarius
Wie geht es dem Knie deiner Partnerin? Ich hoffe sie wird von dir ordentlich umsorgt. Wenn nicht einfach bei den Gemsen melden.


----------



## Justarius (17. Juli 2011)

@miyata fummel nicht neh Woche vor nem Rennen an der Gabel rum! Nachher muss ich im Auto suchen ob da noch neh Lefty rumliegt! ;-)



> eine fully strecke?



Ich werde auf jeden Fall mit Fully und Tubeless fahren!



> Wie geht es dem Knie deiner Partnerin?



Naja ist nur ein Kratzer der ist so gut wie weg! ;-) allerdings bekommt sie wohl neben dem Knie noch zusätzlich ein blaues Ei! Da kommt gleich neh 1cm Starke Schicht Salbe drauf dann ist das Morgen auch weg.

Grüße
Just


----------



## miyata (17. Juli 2011)

Wie behandelt ihr eigentlich Lackabplatzer am Carbonrahmen? Kommt da Farbe vom Lackstift drauf? Hatte einen Kettenklemmer, der etwas Lack gekostet hat.


----------



## carboni1 (17. Juli 2011)

du fährst mit dem fully.......wie schwer ist den deins?


----------



## Justarius (17. Juli 2011)

Meins? 11,5KG!

@Miyata Lackstift hilft!


----------



## carboni1 (17. Juli 2011)

meins wiegt auch 11,5 kg ist aber ein allmountain


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Juli 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> meins wiegt auch 11,5 kg ist aber ein allmountain



dann kannst du nicht mitfahren,ist ja ein CC Rennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (17. Juli 2011)




----------



## Andreas S. (17. Juli 2011)

hi tosche,
haste den Fortschritt nach Colb.....gebracht?
Jetzt ist man ja nirgends mehr vor deinen Lauschangriffen sicher


----------



## Jaymano75 (17. Juli 2011)

4 gute Trainingseinheiten diese Woche gehabt....
3x Ga1
1x Ga2

Jetzt gehts ins Fine-Tuning






Trainingslager in Oberstdorf für Oktober gebucht!

Gemsen - I'm coming!


----------



## Justarius (17. Juli 2011)

@carboni1 ich bin auch 1,90 da ist das Rad evtl ein wenig größer!


----------



## carboni1 (17. Juli 2011)

haste ein video von der strecke gemacht?


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Juli 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> 4 gute Trainingseinheiten diese Woche gehabt....
> 3x Ga1
> 1x Ga2
> 
> ...



ich






du


----------



## T-Brex (17. Juli 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> 4 gute Trainingseinheiten diese Woche gehabt....
> 
> Trainingslager in Oberstdorf für Oktober gebucht!
> 
> Gemsen - I'm coming!




Yeah Baby  I´m cuming....


----------



## T-Brex (17. Juli 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hi tosche,
> haste den Fortschritt nach Colb.....gebracht?
> Jetzt ist man ja nirgends mehr vor deinen Lauschangriffen sicher


----------



## Justarius (17. Juli 2011)

@carboni1 neh leider nicht, wollte mal ohne 200g aufm Kopp nackenschonend neh Strecke fahren. Und nächste Woche will ich den Kopf frei haben und nicht immer noch dran denken müssen wie ich schauen muss damit das Video was wird. Da geht es ja wohl dann ein wenig zügiger zur Sache. 
Man muss ja auch nicht immer gleich alles filmen, sonst habe ich die nächsten Jahre keine Highlights mehr! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (17. Juli 2011)

und wieso willste mit dem fully fahren........?


----------



## Jaymano75 (17. Juli 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ich :






du:


----------



## Justarius (17. Juli 2011)

@carboni Die Wiesenwege sind sau holprig und davon gab es einige. Ich denke da bin ich mit dem Fully besser dabei, das Hardtail ist doch ganz schön gesprungen auch Berghoch auf der Wiese. Außerdem bin ich Trail runter so sicherer.

Sicherlich kann man, wenn man technisch gut ist, auch sauber mit nem HT da fahren, aber ich denke mal mit dem Fully komme ich zumindestens da besser klar. Außerdem ist meins Tubeless ansonsten müßte ich diese Woche alles umbauen, da habe ich nicht wirklich Lust zu, sooo lang ist die Strecke ja nicht als das sich das lohnen würde! ;-)

Gruß
Just


----------



## carboni1 (17. Juli 2011)

ja gut vielleicht nehm ich auch das fully! habe auf beiden rädern tubless drauf aber beim fully sind die reifen breiter und besserer grip ausserdem hab ich beim fully die möglichkeit das fahrwerk während der fahrt zu verstellen bis zum lockout


----------



## T-Brex (18. Juli 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> ich :





Jaymano....ich bin entsetzt.....warum trägst Du die Perücke knieend vor dem Glatzkopfmann ?.....und deine Schuhe....was machst Du da....


----------



## miyata (18. Juli 2011)

Darf ich da wirklich alles einstellen was ich weitergeben möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eifeljeti (18. Juli 2011)

@all

*Startplatz ( Nr.12)in Klotten abzugeben!!!:*heul:

Mein Dienstherr kann mal wieder nicht auf mich verzichten und ich "darf" am Wochenende jetzt zum Dienst kommen.

Also Kurzentschlossene und Freiwillige vor!
Startgebühr war durch unseren Sponsor Schaltwerk Bikes schon übernommen.
Kostet euch außer Schweiß also nichts!


Grüsse
Hein


----------



## cklein (18. Juli 2011)

Ola,
1800hm verteilt auf 56km machen einen ganz schön fertig. Hab Heute eine sehr schöne "Erkundungstour" hinter mir!
Alles dabei, was das MTB-Herz höher schlagen lässt, besonders die steilen Anstiege


----------



## miyata (18. Juli 2011)

Is schon klar ! Nur Sachen die mir Radfahren zu tun haben ! Meine angetraute fährt mit mir manchmal ganz schön Rad 
@cklein: Ich glaube wenn du diese Tour für die Gemsen anbietest hab ich keine Zeit.


----------



## cklein (18. Juli 2011)

NEIN, die Tour passt nicht zu den Samstagstouren...die sind doch immer so um die 50km und 1000hm


----------



## miyata (18. Juli 2011)

Dann war mein Schweißausbruch ja völlig unnötig. Ich denke am Sonntag in Klotten werden einige schon einen Schweißausbruch bekommen. Hoffentlich ist die Strecke nicht so naß wie bei der Streckenpräsentation.


----------



## T-Brex (18. Juli 2011)

mal So mal So...


----------



## rhoenzorro (19. Juli 2011)

*Ist am Sa. eine Wochenendtour geplant?
oder fällt diese aus wegen dem Rennen in Klotten aus.

MfG Jupp
*


----------



## cklein (19. Juli 2011)

Ich bin noch ziemlich fetig von Gestern. Kann aber auch an der Monster-Vespe liegen, die mich gestochen hat.
Morgen versuche ich rechtzeitig in Sayn zu sayn


----------



## miyata (19. Juli 2011)

So ihr Gemsen, habe Anfang September einen Termin bei Fahrradbiometrie. Da wird dann das Optimum aus meinem Körper gekitzelt. Wenn ich mal mit beiden Beinen gleich stark in die Pedale tretten kann, wird in der AK 3 angegriffen. 
War heute erstaunt als ich mich bei CX-Challenge in den Punkten gefunden habe. Aber welche Ehre zusammen mit Uwe und OFW.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (20. Juli 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> So ihr Gemsen, habe Anfang September einen Termin bei Fahrradbiometrie. Da wird dann das Optimum aus meinem Körper gekitzelt. Wenn ich mal mit beiden Beinen gleich stark in die Pedale tretten kann, wird in der AK 3 angegriffen.
> War heute erstaunt als ich mich bei CX-Challenge in den Punkten gefunden habe. Aber welche Ehre zusammen mit Uwe und OFW.


Prima, habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen, Platz fünf von 137 Teams, hoffe das motiviert dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (20. Juli 2011)

Ich hab schon vor noch einige Veranstaltungen zu fahren die in die Wertung kommen könnten. Für Gallahan Trail hab ich mich schon angemeldet. Sebamedbikeday kommt wohl auch noch dazu. Ob ich zum Rheingau MTB fahre weiß ich noch nicht. Es ist doch schon eine weitere Anfahrt.


----------



## rhoenzorro (20. Juli 2011)

*Ich werde erst nächstes Jahr zum Angriff über gehen.
  Habe gute Lehrer die mir ja was bei bringen
  In Rhens hatte ich sogar über mich gestaunt,
   trotz Verletzung und noch nicht so guter Conti Platz 43. in S2*


----------



## cklein (20. Juli 2011)

Ist Heute jemand bei dem miesen Wetter am Start?


----------



## miyata (20. Juli 2011)

Am Start ja! Aber auf meiner Rhaynsayte. Werde wohl ne kleine Runde Richtung Mayen und zum Fußball in die Eifel drehen wenn das Wetter nicht noch schlechter wird. Bei mir zu Hause regnet es noch nicht.


----------



## carboni1 (20. Juli 2011)

ja was ist mit heute.................bei mir regnet es


----------



## rhoenzorro (20. Juli 2011)

*Ich wäre sonst da, aber habe leider Nachtschicht*
*Schlechtes Wetter gibt es nicht, nur schlechte Kleidung...*


----------



## miyata (20. Juli 2011)

Es gibt auch schlechte Kleidung bei schönem Wetter


----------



## cklein (20. Juli 2011)

In Diez regnet es schon den ganzen Tag...


----------



## miyata (20. Juli 2011)

Falsche Raynsayte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (20. Juli 2011)

Leider kann ich am Sonntag in Klotten nicht starten!   !  Mein Startplatz für den 24.07 (Nr.16)  ist somit abzugeben!!! @hangi: haste ne Mail!
Bei Interesse bitte an Hangschieber wenden!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (20. Juli 2011)

Ich fahr jetzt los, bis nachher in sayn.


----------



## Jaymano75 (20. Juli 2011)

Habe mit Tus_Klotten gesprochen.
Easy!

Gesucht wird ein *Ersatzmann* (kann sich gerne bei mir melden) alternativ: TUS Klotten regelt das mit dem Startgeld.



P.S: Ich würde lieber selber fahren


----------



## cklein (20. Juli 2011)

zurück aus Uwe's Trainingslager


----------



## T-Brex (20. Juli 2011)

...und hat er Dich hart rangenommen ??


----------



## carboni1 (20. Juli 2011)

Kostenloses Techniktraining by Uwe: Berg hoch, Trails runter fast 30 km mit 800 Hm kurz vor 20 Uhr wurden wir entlassen

Zum Schluss durften wir mal wieder einen Trail hoch fahren  (mit Treppen)  

Da wir soooo schlecht waren gab es auch kein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (20. Juli 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Kostenloses Techniktraining by Uwe: Berg hoch, Trails runter fast 30 km mit 800 Hm kurz vor 20 Uhr wurden wir entlassen
> 
> Zum Schluss durften wir mal wieder einen Trail hoch fahren (mit Treppen)
> 
> Da wir soooo schlecht waren gab es auch kein


Fünf Gemsen on Tour,Siegerbier gibts am Sonntag


----------



## cklein (20. Juli 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...und hat er Dich hart rangenommen ??



Du Schelm


----------



## T-Brex (20. Juli 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Fünf Gemsen on Tour,Siegerbier gibts am Sonntag



Da drücke ich allen teilnehmenden  Gemsen ganz fest die Daumen Viel Glück und viel Spaß in Klotten !!!


----------



## cklein (20. Juli 2011)

Erinnerung 
Auswärtsspiel



!!!! Samstag 30.07.2011 !!!!


Nix um ayn in Sayn

 13:00 Uhr in Diez am Marktplatz

 cklein führt die Gemsen über Berg und Tal an der Lahn 
 Für leibliches Wohl während und nach der Tour wird gesorgt
 Kostenlose Parkplätze befinden sich an der Lahnbrücke

​


----------



## carboni1 (20. Juli 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Fünf Gemsen on Tour,Siegerbier gibts am Sonntag


 
Nett von dir das du die Fahrradschläuche für uns mitbringst


----------



## rhoenzorro (21. Juli 2011)

*Na das muss wieder eine lustige Ausfahrt gewesen sein*
*Da wo ich was wieder mal lernen könnte bin ich nicht dabei** Werde mich Bett fertig machen und von schönen Bikes träumen

MfG Jupp
*


----------



## miyata (21. Juli 2011)

Hast Du ein solches Bike gemeint.


----------



## rhoenzorro (21. Juli 2011)

Nee..... Lieber sowas


----------



## miyata (21. Juli 2011)

Na dann hattest du ja einen schönen Traum.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (21. Juli 2011)

Oberförsta... und das am helligen Tag 



cklein schrieb:


> Erinnerung
> Auswärtsspiel
> !!!! Samstag 30.07.2011 !!!!
> 
> ...


​ 
...wäre ja gerne mit dem "kleinen Schwarzen" ne erste Tour mitgefahren. Aber hab am 30.ten Familiy-Day.

Jetzt geht's morgen erst mal wieder in die Heimat, und Paket auspacken. Samstag ist Schraubertag 
Hoffentlich passen alle demontierten Teile an den neuen Rahmen!!! Sonst hab ich ein Problem...

Gruß vom Wasser im Norden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (21. Juli 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hi Olli,  Wällkamm Bäg!
> 
> Ich drück die Daumen, dass alles passt. Ne gute neue Federgabel hat der Klaus im Angebot.
> 
> ...



....na Ihr Violinschlosser ........ob die 130er Gabel ans HT paßt


----------



## T-Brex (21. Juli 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Kannst die 130 mm doch kürzen, oder?



Genau


----------



## rhoenzorro (22. Juli 2011)

*Gibt es morgen eine Wochenendetour???*


----------



## Judo-Uwe (22. Juli 2011)

rhoenzorro schrieb:


> *Gibt es morgen eine Wochenendetour???*


Hi Zorro,Gräte-Jupp....,
da Sonntag für viele ein Rennen stattfindet ist wohl Samstag Ruhetag oder flachradeln angesagt.
Treff immer am Samstag um Ayn in Sayn,der eine oder andere wird wohl kommen,ihr müßt dann nur die Tour selbst erstellen.
Bis bald im Wald.


----------



## miyata (22. Juli 2011)

Bin ich froh wenn ich Urlaub habe, dann kann ich auch so viel Rad fahren wie Hangi. Muß nur noch meine Frau in Urlaub schicken.


----------



## rhoenzorro (23. Juli 2011)

*[FONT="]Wochenendtour!!![/FONT][/B][/SIZE][FONT="]

Blutrünstige Gemsen auf dem Köppel[/FONT][FONT="]
2 Gemsen und ein Gastfahrer 3.Liter But verloren...
1168 Höhenmeter und 73km absolviert.
2 Stürze und schöne Singletrails. [/FONT]*


----------



## T-Brex (23. Juli 2011)

Mänsch Jupp......


----------



## cklein (23. Juli 2011)

sooo...habt ihr denn schon eure winterklamotten für morgen eingepackt??
wir sehen uns in klotten!!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (23. Juli 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> sooo...habt ihr denn schon eure winterklamotten für morgen eingepackt??
> wir sehen uns in klotten!!


Bist du geckisch?Ich bin jetzt schon heiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (23. Juli 2011)

Lange Hose und Handschuhe, Überschuhe alles schon im Auto. Ach ja fast vergessen, Schutzbleche sind schon montiert.


----------



## miyata (23. Juli 2011)

Darf man als Gemse überhaupt mit Schutzblechen fahren.?


----------



## Judo-Uwe (23. Juli 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Darf man als Gemse überhaupt mit Schutzblechen fahren.?


Zieh noch die Kompressionstrümpfe an, dann paßt's


----------



## miyata (23. Juli 2011)

Die sieht man aber nur wenn ich sie über der langen Hose anziehe.


----------



## rhoenzorro (23. Juli 2011)

*Tosche was ist?
*


----------



## alutzo (23. Juli 2011)

Nabend die Herrschaften,

eine Frage an die Klottenrenngemsen: Wann ist den morgen der Start?

Grüße alutzo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (23. Juli 2011)

Start ist 10:30
Treffen ab 09:00


----------



## miyata (23. Juli 2011)

*Start:
*Der Start erfolgt um 10.30 Uhr.


----------



## miyata (23. Juli 2011)

Cool, schau mal auf die Zeit des Beitrages, zwei zur gleichen Zeit.
Neoprenanzug nicht vergessen.


----------



## T-Brex (23. Juli 2011)

rhoenzorro schrieb:


> *Tosche was ist?
> *




das solltest Du eigentlich schon gemerkt haben.....ansonsten bleibt es für Dich heute leider ein R*Ä*tsel

Ahhh....um 22:06 h ist der Groschen gefallen....

Den RennGemsen wünsche ich morgen viel Spaß und viel Erfolg !


----------



## rhoenzorro (23. Juli 2011)

*Viel spass in Klotten und drück euch die Daumen*


----------



## alutzo (23. Juli 2011)

Danke, danke,

na dann bis morgen ... und jetzt alle Mann ins Bett ... gnacht!


----------



## rhoenzorro (23. Juli 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> das solltest Du eigentlich schon gemerkt haben.....ansonsten bleibt es für Dich heute leider ein R*Ä*tsel



Ich hab es gemerkt

Und ich nicht der jenige der heute gestürzt ist


----------



## T-Brex (23. Juli 2011)

Wie ...hast Du Dir die Butter vom Brot nehmen lassen ??....das ist doch Dein Part !!


----------



## rhoenzorro (23. Juli 2011)

tztztz.... nicht immer 

Gastfahrer ganz schönen abflug gemacht
Gott sei Dank nicht schlimmes passiert ausser Brille und paar kleinteile defekt...


----------



## miyata (23. Juli 2011)

Hättest mal was gesagt, ich sitz allein zu Haus. Oder bist du die family holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (24. Juli 2011)

Alle Gemsen aufstehen, heute ist Schwimmkurs in *KLOTTEN* angesagt.


----------



## miyata (24. Juli 2011)

Nach dem Gerüttel auf der Einführungsrunde hast du keine Kopfschmerzen mehr.


----------



## cklein (24. Juli 2011)

wäre lieber liegen geblieben, aber könnte mich aufraffen um in Klotten zu entschleunigen.
Schön nass war es...


----------



## CF-Rafi (24. Juli 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> ...nicht so ganz : Platz 15 für mich
> 
> Jetzt heisst es Wunden lecken.Mein Unterarm sieht schlimmer aus als das Knie,auch wenn's nicht so weh tut.
> 
> ...


----------



## cklein (24. Juli 2011)

Ich bedanke mich natürlich auch bei dem "Schaltwerker". Danke für das Verpflegungspaket und den Startplatz.

Das ich 10. in meiner Altersklasse geworden bin...waren bestimmt nur 11 dabei, so langsam wie ich das Ganze heute angegangen bin. 

Wo kann man die Ergebnisliste einsehen und wo werden die Fotos von den "Streckenfotografen" veröffentlich? Auf der Homepage der Klottener konnte ich nichts finden.


----------



## CF-Rafi (24. Juli 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> Wo kann man die Ergebnisliste einsehen und wo werden die Fotos von den "Streckenfotografen" veröffentlich? Auf der Homepage der Klottener konnte ich nichts finden.



Der Tom hat die Liste fotografiert und die Fotos werden mitte nächster Woche auf der Homepage veröffentlicht

Hey Tom ,warst wieder heute schneller


----------



## Judo-Uwe (24. Juli 2011)

Schöne Veranstaltung hätte auf jedenfall mehr Teilnehmer verdient.
Die Strecke hat nach dem Regen richtig Spaß gemacht,trotz Platten und Schlauch reinziehen, da hatte der Dirk doch auf einmal fünf Minuten Vorsprung, doch 2,5 Kilometer vorm Ziel hatte ich ihn am Lasso.
Gab sogar Sen4 Ehrung das läßt für die Zukunft hoffen.
Netter Kerl der Mathias vom Schaltwerker werde demnächst mal vorbeischauen,danke auch fürs Startgeldsponsoring.


----------



## CF-Rafi (24. Juli 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Gab sogar Sen4 Ehrung das läßt für die Zukunft hoffen.



bevor ich dort fahre , mache ich mich lieber auf die Suche nach dem Jungbrunnen


----------



## carboni1 (24. Juli 2011)

Netter Kerl der Markus vom Schaltwerker werde demnächst mal vorbeischauen,danke auch fürs Startgeldsponsoring.[/quote]

Stimmt schliesse mich da an Wegen Dir hab ich meinen dritten Platz verloren

Die Strecke wäre ich gerne mit einem 29er gefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (24. Juli 2011)

Allen Renngemsen Glückwunsch - besonders Uwe und Carboni!!!!!!!
@ Pressedienst: Bitte Pressetext für HP, die anderen Mitteilungen sind auch unter Aktuell online auf HP!

Best Regards
jaymano


----------



## CF-Rafi (24. Juli 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Netter Kerl der Markus vom Schaltwerker



heisst er nicht Matthias...?


----------



## Jaymano75 (24. Juli 2011)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> heisst er nicht Matthias...?




yep!


----------



## miyata (24. Juli 2011)

So, nach dem das Rad geputzt und einer neuer Schlauch eingezogen, muß ich hier mal einiges klar stellen. Selbstverständlich habe ich auch das Ziel gesehen! Von der Tribüne mit Kaffe und Kuchen. Ich habe stellvertretend für die Gemsen die Betreuung unseres Sponsors übernommen. An dieser Stelle einen herzlichen Dank für die Unterstüzung.
Hatte leider einen Platten (vier Löcher) und bei dem Matsch keine Lust zum Wechsel.


----------



## CF-Rafi (24. Juli 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Hatte leider einen Platten (vier Löcher) und bei dem Matsch keine Lust zum Wechsel.



Bei soviel Matsch müsste der Reifen von alleine abgedichtet werden


----------



## Judo-Uwe (24. Juli 2011)

Hi Hans,
hast du überhaupt einen Ersatzschlauch dabeigehabt?
Es wird generell immer im Rennen ausgetauscht, dann fahre ich das Rennen als Trainingsfahrt zuende. Habe mich danach halt heute vom 4. auf den 2. Rang vorgekämpft den Drittplatzierten 1km vorm Ziel eingeholt.Für Jörg Pauli lief es noch schlechter der hatte zwei Platten wir fuhren bis zum zweiten Anstieg zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (24. Juli 2011)

Natürlich hatte ich einen Ersatzschlauch dabei. Sogar einen 29er. Aber keine Pumpe. Ist mir aber auch erst zu Hause aufgefallen. Die muß ich wohl bei deinem 5 zu O verloren haben. 
Ich gebe es ja zu. Ich hatte keinen Bock mir die Finger schmutzig zu machen.
Ich gelobe mich zu bessern.


----------



## rhoenzorro (24. Juli 2011)

Du weich Ei...
Na da wird doch nicht einer Alt werden grins...


----------



## carboni1 (24. Juli 2011)

@miyata du kannst in aulhausen gar nicht fahren!

da steht "Zugelassen werden nur Teilnehmer mit
einem voll funktionsfähigen MTB ( 26 Zoll ). "


----------



## rhoenzorro (24. Juli 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> @miyata du kannst in aulhausen gar nicht fahren!
> 
> da steht "Zugelassen werden nur Teilnehmer mit
> einem voll funktionsfähigen MTB ( 26 Zoll ). "



Richtig


----------



## Justarius (25. Juli 2011)

So! Das war ja richtig spaßig am Sonntag in Klotten. Und das wo es am Anfang so geschüttet hat. Hätte ich so nicht erwartet.

Hoffe ihr seid über die sieben Berge gut wieder heim gekommen.

Sehe ja dann wohl den Einen oder Anderen in Aulhausen wieder. Dann wieder mit Kamera!

Grüße
Just


----------



## rhoenzorro (25. Juli 2011)

Justarius schrieb:


> So! Das war ja richtig spaßig am Sonntag in Klotten. Und das wo es am Anfang so geschüttet hat. Hätte ich so nicht erwartet.
> 
> Hoffe ihr seid über die sieben Berge gut wieder heim gekommen.
> 
> ...


*
Aulhausen bin ich nicht am Start, leider kein frei bekommen
Nächstes Rennen für mich Boppard Oppenhausen Gallahaan Trail*


----------



## EinHesseInRLP (25. Juli 2011)

Hi,

was haltet ihr denn davon:

http://magicshinelights.de/mj-856

Ich muss ja auch schonmal für den Winter planen, wenn der Sommer so bleibt 

Grüße und bis Mittwoch


----------



## miyata (25. Juli 2011)

Wollt ihr mich veräppeln? Nur weil ihr zu klein seid um ein 29er zu fahren. Habe noch keine Freigabe für Rheingau MTB beim Vorstand erfragt. Denke aber das es funktioniert. Bin heute eine Seerunde mit dem Schaukelpferd gefahren und so ein großer Unterschied war es nicht. Subjektiv langsamer.


----------



## EinHesseInRLP (25. Juli 2011)

Jau, gut dann schlag ich mal zu 

Auch wenn man unter der Woche ne kleine Tour macht, ist es am Ende schon düster .. Komischer Sommer!


----------



## rhoenzorro (25. Juli 2011)

Ich Bestelle mir auch eine LED Lampe
Ich möchte den Winter durch fahren.
Man merkt schon wie die Tage kürzer werden,
paar Tagen gibt es schon Weihnachts sachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoenzorro (25. Juli 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Schöne neu Lampe
> Der Preis geht iO da die Chinamänner die Preise erhöht haben lohnt es nicht mehr direkt dort zu ordern. Wenn dann noch der Zoll dazu kommt kosten sie annähernd gleich viel.
> Das größte Plus in D zu kaufen ist die Garantie die der Händler geben muß.
> 
> ...




Danke für euere Tips...
habe mich durch gelesen und meine ist bestellt
Jetzt kann die Nacht kommen


----------



## cklein (25. Juli 2011)

Erinnerung 
Auswärtsspiel



!!!! Samstag 30.07.2011 !!!!


Nix um ayn in Sayn

 13:00 Uhr in Diez am Marktplatz

 cklein führt die Gemsen über Berg und Tal an der Lahn 
 Für leibliches Wohl während und nach der Tour wird gesorgt
 Kostenlose Parkplätze befinden sich an der Lahnbrücke

​


Jetzt wo wir mal wieder eine milde Nacht haben redet ihr wieder von Winter...
Gute Nacht ;-)


----------



## T-Brex (26. Juli 2011)

EinHesseInRLP schrieb:


> Jau, gut dann schlag ich mal zu
> 
> Auch wenn man unter der Woche ne kleine Tour macht, ist es am Ende schon düster .. Komischer Sommer!




Super Lämpchen....aber bitte nimm 2 !!! 1x mit Helmhalterung !du wirst im Winter 2 Lampen brauchen ! 1x Lenker, 1 x Helm !!!

*Wenn Du bestellst, bitte Info an mich, ich nehme dann auch eine, dann bekommen wir ggf. noch einen kleinen Nachlaß und die Portogebühren können wir uns teilen....*


----------



## T-Brex (26. Juli 2011)

EinHesseInRLP schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was haltet ihr denn davon:
> 
> ...



Ich wäre dann aber mit so einem Set dabei, da ist die Helmhalterung gleich dabei !
http://magicshinelights.de/mj-872/


----------



## miyata (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo Gemsen, wer hat den im Rheingau auf welcher Strecke gemeldet? Ich finde auf der Seite des Veranstalters keine Starterliste. Habe die Freigabe vom Hausvorstand und weiß noch nicht ob kurz oder Mittelstrecke.


----------



## CF-Rafi (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo Mr.Miyata,
habe wegen Deinem Big Wheel bei der Rennleitung des Rheingauer Ma.nachgefragt.Hier die Antwort:
Hallo Rafael, jawoll 29 Zoll MTB's sind zugelassen. Dies entspricht dem Reglement des BDR.   Viele sportliche Grüße Wolfgang Bruchhäuser  Rheingauer Mountainbike Club RED PULSE e.V. Aulhauser Strasse 17a D-65385 Rüdesheim


Schaue bitte hier:
http://coderesearch.com/sts/services/info/


----------



## miyata (26. Juli 2011)

Supi !!!  Danke Rafi für den Link. Das mit dem 29er war mir schon klar. Aber die Kleinen, die ein 29er nur mit Stützräder fahren dürfen, wollten mich etwas ärgern.


----------



## CF-Rafi (26. Juli 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Supi !!!  Danke Rafi für den Link. Das mit dem 29er war mir schon klar. Aber die Kleinen, die ein 29er nur mit Stützräder fahren dürfen, wollten mich etwas ärgern.



auf der Redpulseseite stand:zugelassen ,aber auf Coderesarch:nicht zugelassen.

Melde mich für die Mittelstrecke an , da ich die Woche darauf auf dem Ring ein 24 H Rennen fahre


----------



## miyata (26. Juli 2011)

Ich tendiere auch zur Mittelstrecke. Werde aber bis Samstag abwarten und schauen wo in meiner Altersklasse welche Teilnehmer starten, damit ich noch ein paar Punkte für die CX-Challenge einfahren kann. Welches System benutzen die Gemsen denn für Luftpatronen. Möchte mir noch welche anschaffen, damit ich beim nächsten Platten nicht pumpen muß. Ist die Airgun Pro von SKS zu empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (26. Juli 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Ist die Airgun Pro von SKS zu empfehlen?



Habe die hier:
Airchamp Pro Mini CO² Pumpe


----------



## miyata (26. Juli 2011)

Die finde ich schon gut. Werde am Donnerstag zu Stadler fahren und mich nach einer um sehen (dort gibt es für Gemsen %). Brauche auch noch einen neuen Ersatzschlauch. Den leichten gibt es aber nur bei Franz.


----------



## rhoenzorro (26. Juli 2011)

*Ich habe eine SKS CO2 Pumpe und bin nicht zufrieden damit.
Vielleicht liegt es am Model den die ist auch schon etwas älter.
*


----------



## maik_87 (27. Juli 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh.., hab heute eine E-mail von Canyon Bicycles bekommen!! Und wie ich es schon vermutet habe woll en Sie mir den gebrochenen Rahmen nicht ersetzten...!!

In der Email steht folgendes:

"Sehr geehrter Herr Behrisch,

wir haben den von Ihnen eingesendeten Rahmen geprüft.

Der Rahmen weist eine Beschädigung auf, die durch einen äußeren Einfluss entstanden ist. Eine kostenfreie Regulierung innerhalb der freiwilligen Garantiezeit ist daher nicht möglich.

Mit dieser E-Mail senden wir Ihnen eine Kostenaufstellung als PDF-Datei in der Anlage.

Sollten Sie weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne mit Ihrer Kundennummer XXXXXXXX wieder an uns wenden.






Mit freundlichen Grüßen"



Oh man ich kann es nicht glauben!! Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das der Schaden von äußeren Einfluss entstanden ist!! Ich bin niemals gestürtzt!!

Habt ihr ne idee wie ich jetzt vorgehen kann!? Oder wie die davon ausgehen oder mir nach weißen können das der schaden vom äußeren Einfluss kommt...!!??


Hat jemand von euch damit schon erfahrung wie kann ich das abwenden....


Besten Dank schon mal im vorraus!!


Mfg.: Maik


----------



## maik_87 (27. Juli 2011)

könnte man den Rahmen direkt vom Tüv prüfen lassen?? So als gegen gutachten?? Und wenn weiß jemadn was das kostet??


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Juli 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Der TÜV kann soetwas, schätze mal, dass es mind. 1000 (netto) kostet. Ich kenn die Stundensätze. Hatte mal eine ähnlich Anfrage und das Angebot lag auch in der Preiskategorie. Aber was soll da rauskommen? Dass Carbonfasern zerstört sind! Dass das Material an der Stelle für die Krafteinwirkung zu schwach war, ist offensichtlich. Ursächlich war eine Krafteinwirkung war, aber welche? Das ist die Frage, und das kann so ein GA auch nicht zweifelsfrei klären. Also bleibt dann nur der Streit und ich denke, die Gutachter werden sich mit GA und Gegengutachen dämlich verdienen und zu Schluss kommts eh zum Vergleich. Jeder zahlt sein GA selber und den Rahmen gibts zum halben Preis. Das ist doch auch das was im Crash-replacement angeboten wird.
> 
> Also, noch einmal ärgern, entscheide und schlucks runter!
> 
> mb


 

So issa unser müsli. 
Kurz und knackig aber das sind die Fakten.
Genauso wie beschrieben wird es laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (27. Juli 2011)

Auswärtsspiel



!!!! Samstag 30.07.2011 !!!!


Nix um ayn in Sayn

 13:00 Uhr in Diez am Marktplatz

 cklein führt die Gemsen über Berg und Tal an der Lahn 
 Für leibliches Wohl während und nach der Tour wird gesorgt
 Kostenlose Parkplätze befinden sich an der Lahnbrücke


----------



## Judo-Uwe (27. Juli 2011)

Heute mit Black-Sepp Gemsenmännertraining,100 km und 2200 Hm,Teil vom Westerwaldsteig war dabei, er ist jetzt bereit für Atzelgift


----------



## miyata (27. Juli 2011)

Wo holt ihr alle die Zeit her um so viel Rad zu fahren.?
@cklein: Welchen Zeitansatz hast du für Samstag geplant?


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Juli 2011)

wieso viiiiiiel Zeit zum radeln?
Wie ich Uwe und Sepp kenne waren die doch mit den 100 km in knapp 4h fertig.


----------



## maik_87 (27. Juli 2011)

Das problem ist halt auch das CR nicht mehr geht.... Weil das rechnungsdatum 2008 ist. Und das kann doch nicht sein das, dass teil 2 mal an der gleichem stelle bricht.... Ich könnt kotzen.... 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## miyata (27. Juli 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> wieso viiiiiiel Zeit zum radeln?
> Wie ich Uwe und Sepp kenne waren die doch mit den 100 km in knapp 4h fertig.


Das kann schon sein! Aber vier Stunden am Stück in der Woche zum Radfahren hab ich fast nie Zeit.


----------



## cklein (27. Juli 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Wo holt ihr alle die Zeit her um so viel Rad zu fahren.?
> @cklein: Welchen Zeitansatz hast du für Samstag geplant?



ca 50km und 1000hm 

17-18Uhr ist angepeilt, dann Stärkung auf dem Marktplatz


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Juli 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Das kann schon sein! Aber vier Stunden am Stück in der Woche zum Radfahren hab ich fast nie Zeit.



Alles Einteilungssache
1,5 h früher aufstehen
+
1,5 h später ins Bettchen
+
1h schneller arbeiten
=
4 h Zeit zum radeln
siehste geht doch.
Wenn man weiß,dass man langsam ist,dann muß man sich etwas mehr beeilen.


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Juli 2011)

genauuuuuu,
so wie andere arbeiten,mache ich Urlaub


----------



## miyata (27. Juli 2011)

Das bedeutet um 4 aufstehen und um 0:30 ins Bett. Das geht ja noch aber die 1h schneller arbeiten, bei meinem Job nicht möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (27. Juli 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> wieso viiiiiiel Zeit zum radeln?
> Wie ich Uwe und Sepp kenne waren die doch mit den 100 km in knapp 4h fertig.


Wir waren so schnell das Sepp an meinem Camel-Bag nippen mußte seine Flaschen waren schon leergesoffen


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Juli 2011)

> Das bedeutet um 4 aufstehen und um 0:30 ins Bett. Das geht ja noch aber die 1h schneller arbeiten, bei meinem Job nicht möglich.


ich dachte Müsli hätte diesen Job


----------



## miyata (27. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich gewußt hätte das es so lecker Kuchen gibt hätte ich dort auf euch gewartet. Habt ihr extra fürs Foto neue Trikots angezogen?
Ihr sitzt da mit kurzen Armen und hinter euch friert einer unter der Decke.


----------



## CF-Rafi (27. Juli 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Heute mit Black-Sepp Gemsenmännertraining,100 km und 2200 Hm,Teil vom Westerwaldsteig war dabei, er ist jetzt bereit für Atzelgift



...da ist mir was entgangen........Kuchen , Kaffee.
Das Wetter hat wohl auch gepasst,oder?


Morgen fahre ich die KO-Runde


----------



## T-Brex (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo Ladies,

haben da einige nicht die Öhrchen gespitzt ?

Die Bandanas gibts entgegen der ersten Planung, doch nur gegen Vorbestellung.
Das Gebrüll war Anfangs riesengroß, aber jetzt liegen nur Anfragen von 5 Mann für insgesamt 8 Bandanas vor !!!!
Also bitteschön alle Interessenten die noch nicht bestellt haben, bitte nachholen, so langsam ist die Zeit gekommen.....

bitte z.z......ziemlich...zügich.....


----------



## cklein (29. Juli 2011)

Noch ein mal schlafen ;-)

Auswärtsspiel



!!!! Samstag 30.07.2011 !!!!


Nix um ayn in Sayn

 13:00 Uhr in Diez am Marktplatz

 cklein führt die Gemsen über Berg und Tal an der Lahn 
 Für leibliches Wohl während und nach der Tour wird gesorgt
 Kostenlose Parkplätze befinden sich an der Lahnbrücke


----------



## CF-Rafi (29. Juli 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> !!!! Samstag 30.07.2011 !!!!
> 
> 
> Nix um ayn in Sayn
> ...



bin morgen dabei


----------



## carboni1 (29. Juli 2011)

Ich morje och nix. Lange Grundlageneinheit auf der Arbeit 8-18Uhr. Sonntag wieder die Kids mit neuen Ideen und größerem Spassfaktor


----------



## dosenfeuer (29. Juli 2011)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> bin morgen dabei



Damit der Organisator nicht fast ganz alleine fährt, komme ich auch. Brauche ich Knieschoner und oder Stützräder, denn es geht ja wieder an die Lahn?

Gruß

Dosenpower


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (29. Juli 2011)

Mittwoch waren 4 Gemsen unterwegs kurz waren es auch 5 
Fast 30 km mit ca. 800 Hm und danach Besuch imgarten.


----------



## cklein (29. Juli 2011)

dosenfeuer schrieb:


> Damit der Organisator nicht fast ganz alleine fährt, komme ich auch. Brauche ich Knieschoner und oder Stützräder, denn es geht ja wieder an die Lahn?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dosenpower



Stützräder ;-)


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. Juli 2011)

t.b.a.


----------



## cklein (30. Juli 2011)

Auf der Homepage ist leider noch nichts online


----------



## EinHesseInRLP (30. Juli 2011)

Bin dabei heute !


----------



## cklein (30. Juli 2011)

7 Gemsen nutzten die Wege rechts und links neben der Lahn. Es ging gut rauf und runter und es wurden mehr Höhenmeter als angestrebt. Wie viel Höhenmeter hat der 2209 angezeigt?? Bei mir sind es abzüglich der Toleranz 1300hm auf 56km. 
Eine Gemse (ich) ist leider unsanft abgestiegen, aber die Wunden werden heilen.
Ein Bild vom Schluss





Tom, stellst du deine Bilder ins Gesichtsbuch!?!?! Edit: Bist einer von den ganz Schnellen ;-)
Danke an alle die mitgefahren sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (30. Juli 2011)

Hat Spass gemacht an der Lahn
Sehr schöne Singletrails (Up & Down)waren eine echte Herausforderung für die,die 2-fach ausgestattet waren.
Und Teile des 24H Rennens am Herthasee haben wir auch unter die Stollen genommen
Alles in einen eine tolle Tour.Hast Du gut gemacht , Christian
Und das Catering war auch klasse,danke


----------



## miyata (30. Juli 2011)

Auch ich fand die Strecke super. Ebenso das Catering und den Baumkuchen.


----------



## dosenfeuer (30. Juli 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Auch ich fand die Strecke super. Ebenso das Catering und den Baumkuchen.



Hi Chris,

eine klasse Tour, gute Verpflegung, dicke Oberschenkel und ein spektakulärer Abgang. Ja ja, die Lahn hat es in sich.

Schönes Wochenende
Gruß

Dosenschlapp


----------



## cklein (31. Juli 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Klar doch, Steinmännchen, Herthasee! Von da an ging's bergab...
> mb


----------



## EinHesseInRLP (31. Juli 2011)

Schöne Tour gewesen an der Lahn ! Danke nochmal für die Verpflegung !

Der 2209 hat knapp 1200 HM auf 60km angezeigt.


----------



## miyata (31. Juli 2011)

Info fÃ¼r all die, die gestern der Meinung waren mein Hinterreifen RR sei falsch montiert.
Unter dem Link:
http://www.schwalbe.de/index.pl?modu...produktgruppe=
habe ich folgendes gefunden:

*Profil - Wie sind die Laufrichtungspfeile zu verstehen? *
Auf den SeitenwÃ¤nden der meisten SCHWALBE-Reifen finden Sie einen âDRIVEâ-Pfeil, der die empfohlene Laufrichtung angibt. Beim Fahren muÃ das Rad in Pfeilrichtung rotieren. 

*Bei vielen MTB-Reifen finden Sie hingegen einen âFRONTâ und einen âREARâ-Pfeil. Der âFRONTâ-Pfeil gibt die empfohlene Laufrichtung fÃ¼r das Vorderrad an und der âREARâ-Pfeil entsprechend fÃ¼r das Hinterrad. Laufrichtungspfeile *
Genau so sind die Reifen bei mir montiert. Vorne fÃ¼r mehr Bremskraft und LenkstabilitÃ¤t, hinten fÃ¼r mehr Gripp.


----------



## dosenfeuer (31. Juli 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Info für all die, die gestern der Meinung waren mein Hinterreifen RR sei falsch montiert.
> Unter dem Link:
> http://www.schwalbe.de/index.pl?modu...produktgruppe=
> habe ich folgendes gefunden:
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Info,

man lernt nie aus. Jetzt muss ich mal meine Schlappen überprüfen und bei Schwalbe und Co nachlesen, was dort bei Rear und Front steht.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## miyata (31. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich mich nicht verschaut habe, weibliche Gemse mit Begleitung gesichtet. Mendig, 16:30 Uhr.


----------



## cklein (31. Juli 2011)

Mein Ellenbogen ist ganz schön dick und blau und tut verdammt weh...


----------



## miyata (31. Juli 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hättest mal hinterher sprinten sollen, ist gut fürs Training
> 
> Die Sonntagsgemsen haben sich heute 50km mit 1200hm in der Eifel gegönnt  Rafi,Helmut,Sepp und meine Wenigkeit habens nochmal wissen wollen.
> Teil und Endbefahrung für die Mettbrötchentour 2011 angedachter Termin 20 August.
> Hat wie soll es auch anders sein richtig Spaß gemacht. Für den ein oder anderen sogar mit Notbremsung in der Auslaufzone


 Hättet mal was sagen sollen, die Zeit heute hätte ich auch gehabt. Na ja, dann halt erst zur Mettbrötchen-Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (31. Juli 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FmPhJkdTwU"]âªThin Lizzy- The boys are back in townâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Wieder im Land !!!

Freue mich schon auf Mittwoch und auf die Gemsen


----------



## cklein (31. Juli 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> âªThin Lizzy- The boys are back in townâ¬â      - YouTube
> 
> Wieder im Land !!!
> 
> Freue mich schon auf Mittwoch und auf die Gemsen



Mittwoch ist auch wieder der Sommer da


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Juli 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> âªThin Lizzy- The boys are back in townâ¬â      - YouTube
> 
> Wieder im Land !!!



na dann, Herzlichen GlÃ¼ckwunsch!


----------



## CF-Rafi (31. Juli 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> Mein Ellenbogen ist ganz schön dick und blau und tut verdammt weh...



dann bleibt Dir nichts anders übrig als morgen den Uncle Doc zu besuchen



Die Vorab-Mettbrötchen Tour war heute klasse
Thanks for All Mr.Hangschieber &Co


----------



## cklein (31. Juli 2011)

Die Klottener haben noch immer keine Bilder hochgeladen :-(


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Juli 2011)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Von mir auch vielen Dank an Fam. Becker für die Versorgung. Mein Reifentest war auch erfolgreich. Die Vogelfirma ist im Hintertreffen. Gewicht ist nicht alles!



hey,was fährt Mann jetzt?


----------



## T-Brex (1. August 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## T-Brex (1. August 2011)

*Mittwoch 1700h Schloß Sayn
*
Fayerabendrunde mit Après Bike 



Es sind noch Schlauchtücher da !...Bitte zugreifen....!!!!!!!
Sobald die weg sind, geht die Klamottenbestellung raus !!!


----------



## cklein (1. August 2011)

die Angebote vom Schaltwerker sind ja schon verlockend...
z.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShoX_84 (1. August 2011)

Hallo Gemsen, 

ich heiße Daniel bin 27 Jahre jung und komme aus dem schönen Ehlscheid. Fahre seit diesem Frühjahr auf meinem schönen Rotwild GT2 durch die Wälder und würde gerne mal eine Feierabend-Runde mit euch drehen. Da diese Woche super Wetter gemeldet ist, würde ich mich gleich am Mittwoch zu euch gesellen, falls ihr nichts dagegen habt 

Viele Grüße

Daniel


----------



## Judo-Uwe (1. August 2011)

Nach 6 Tagen Training einschließlich Wettkampf gab's Sa und So Ruhe auch bedingt durch Nachtdienst.
Heute bei traumhaften Wetter Rheinsteig-Westerwaldsteig-Wiedweg Zwischenstopp Malberg (Sepp die Blondine hatte immer noch Urlaub).Zuhause mein Sohnemann auf seinem neuen Mtb mitgenommen und zu einer ersten Tour nochmal losgefahren.Gesamt 89 km und 1997 Hm.
Wer morgen zufällig frei und Zeit hat kann die Eltz-Tour mitfahren.
Gestartet wird ab Mayen 10.00 Uhr. Bevor es in die Eltz geht wird sich noch 2,5 Std auf dem Monrealer Ritterschlag Traumpfad und den Trails an der Monrealer Burg warmgefahren. Zurück über die ehemalige Bahntrasse mit Einstieg in die Nette


----------



## carboni1 (1. August 2011)

Brauch ich die morgen?


----------



## Judo-Uwe (1. August 2011)

Eigentlich nicht, obwohl der schönste Sturz des Tages prämiert wird


----------



## carboni1 (1. August 2011)

Bei Dir heisst das Judorolle

Den Hund bring ich besser zu Mutti da kann er auch eventuell länger bleiben falls ich ins KH muss )


----------



## Judo-Uwe (1. August 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Bei Dir heisst das Judorolle
> 
> Den Hund bring ich besser zu Mutti da kann er auch eventuell länger bleiben falls ich ins KH muss )


Mach das, es gibt auch den freien Fall rechts und links


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (1. August 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Mach das, es gibt auch den freien Fall rechts und links


  Links hatten wir schon......zum Glück war ein Feuerwehrmann zur Stelle


----------



## illi3384 (1. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Kleiner Erfahrungsbericht an alle "heimlich mitlesenden" Frauen.
Habe gestern einen Ladys only Fahrtechnikkurs in Bergisvh Gladbach besucht.
Habe den Basic Kurs gewÃ¤hlt wo vor allem Balance, Kurventechnik, Bremsen aber auch korrektes im Berg anfahren und absteigen und ganz leichte Trails geÃ¼bt wurden.
Dazu eine Menge Tipps und Tricks.
Der entsprechende Aufbaukurs wird auch angeboten wo es dann mehr um Trails geht. Den werd ich sicherlich auch noch mit machen.

FÃ¼r die Herren: es gibt dastÃ¤nde auch in der MÃ¤nnervariante î

Am Preis-LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis gibt's meiner Meinungnach nichts zu meckern.

Wen es interessiert: www.sportsinteam.de

Lg Ilka


----------



## Mischbaeck (1. August 2011)

Vom Radfahren zurück mit nem Long Island Icedtea auf der Tarasse, stellt sich mir die Frage, welche Gemse ich heute beim geheimtraining mit dem Rennrad in Urbach erwischt habe?


----------



## T-Brex (2. August 2011)

....Hallo ihr Gehaymtrainierer..

Ich hätte zwar heute Zeit, will Euch aber die Elztour nicht ausbremsen.....dann freue ich mich lieber auf die Feierabendrunde mit Après-Bike am Mittwoch....mach dann heute lockeres Einrollen "flach"....


----------



## Focusine (2. August 2011)

illi3384 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Kleiner Erfahrungsbericht an alle "heimlich mitlesenden" Frauen.
> Habe gestern einen Ladys only Fahrtechnikkurs in Bergisvh Gladbach besucht.
> ...



Haben wir - Christine und Ich - vor 3 Wochen auch beim gleichen Anbieter absolviert - allerdings die Fortgeschrittenen-Variante - siehe auch Foto auf deren HP... Hat uns auch gut gefallen! 
LG
Jutta


----------



## T-Brex (2. August 2011)

*Bestellannahmeschluß für Teamkleidung ist Montag, der 08.08.11  !!!!!!!!!!!*

Also bitteschön....Gas geben wer noch was braucht !!!!

und 

Obaförsta, mal wieder...


----------



## CF-Rafi (2. August 2011)

zurück von einer sehr schönen RR-Runde mit dem Helmut:

KO-Sayn (Sayntal)-Selters-Siershein-Montabaur-Gelbachtal-Nassau-BadEms-KO.
105 km / 600 Hm /3,5 Std bei top Wetterchen

...und gleich in die Nachtschicht


----------



## carboni1 (2. August 2011)

So wir sind auch zurück von der Elzbachtal-Tour mit Vorspiel in Monreal
82 Km und 1700 Hm viele Trails


----------



## Jaymano75 (2. August 2011)

sehr schöne Fotos! Uwe hatte Dein Gemsen Achselshrit-Trikot noch gar nicht gesehen 
@ Mittwochsgemesen: 

.....Didn't make it! War noch beim Schaltwerker und habe Ersatzteile gekauft!
Werde dann jetzt Bremsscheiben und Beläge erneuern und entlüften.

P.S. Schaltwerk Cochem ist ein toller Bike-Laden, komme gerne wieder !!!!


----------



## cklein (3. August 2011)

http://muenz-sportkonzept.eu/media/content/westerwaldrundfahrt_flyer.pdf

Westerwaldrundfahrt, ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (3. August 2011)

Und ich war heute dabbay........

*
8* Wasserfeste Gemsen haben heute die Regenwaldtour erfolgraych absolviert.

28 feuchtfröhliche KM und 700 HM und 100 L/m2 

...und weil wir der Wolke immer hinterher gefahren sind, hat unser Schauer nicht aufgehört....

._..und unser Ehlscheider Neueinsteiger Daniel, hat super dazugepaßt !!!....Jederzeit wieder gern gesehen....aber das nächste Mal bitte anderes Wetter mitbringen.....das war schon starker Tobak für den Aynstieg...._


----------



## rhoenzorro (3. August 2011)

*Geile Feierabendtour

Fast alles sauber, Kette geschmiert* *

Jetzt gehe ich zum gemütlichen teil über
* * Ein schönes Paulaner hefe Weizen*....


----------



## ShoX_84 (3. August 2011)

War eine feucht-fröhliche Aynsteigertour für mich. Bei der nächsten Tour esse ich auch vorher den Teller leer, dann klappt's auch mit dem Wetter. War trotzdem ne spaßige Tour...gerne wieder.

Muss aber gestehen, dass trockene Unterwäsche schon was feines ist 

Dann bis zur nächsten Tour am Samstag, um ayn in sayn.


Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## T-Brex (3. August 2011)

Shox 84 hat email 
......jetzt aber ....


----------



## Schicko (3. August 2011)

Waren noch 2 feuchte Stündchen beim Rabi,bei Schnaps,Bier undPizza,amSchluß war ne Pfütze unter mir!!!


----------



## T-Brex (3. August 2011)

Schicko schrieb:


> Waren noch 2 feuchte Stündchen beim Rabi,bei Schnaps,Bier undPizza,amSchluß war ne Pfütze unter mir!!!




....aber Deine Regenjacke ist doch dicht gewesen.....


----------



## Schicko (3. August 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....aber Deine Regenjacke ist doch dicht gewesen.....



 war aber kein Pipi


----------



## T-Brex (3. August 2011)

Schicko schrieb:


> war aber kein Pipi



.......haste den anderen gesagt....


----------



## Schicko (3. August 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> .......haste den anderen gesagt....



Frag mal den Klaus von Klaus&Klaus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schicko (3. August 2011)

Hey Jayjay wo war's en Du???


----------



## T-Brex (3. August 2011)




----------



## Jaymano75 (3. August 2011)

Schicko schrieb:


> Hey Jayjay wo war's en Du???



Layder zu spät dahaym gewesen...Grüße an Klaus von Klaus&Klaus!
Next time !


----------



## rhoenzorro (4. August 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Layder zu spät dahaym gewesen...Grüße an Klaus von Klaus&Klaus!
> Next time !




Du wolltest Dich bestimmt nur drücken....tztztztz

Hey Schicko wenn ich das gewusst hätte wäre ich glatt mit zum Rabi

Aber ich glaube der hätte mich ehe nicht reingelassen so wie ich ausgesehen habe


----------



## miyata (4. August 2011)

Ob der dich nach einer trockenen Tour reingelassen hätte? So wie du aussiehst?
Ist ein Scherz, konnte ich mir aber jetzt nicht verkneifen.
Darfst mich, wenn wir uns das nächste mal sehen, für die Bemerkung ausbremsen.


----------



## rhoenzorro (4. August 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Ob der dich nach einer trockenen Tour reingelassen hätte? So wie du aussiehst?
> Ist ein Scherz, konnte ich mir aber jetzt nicht verkneifen.
> Darfst mich, wenn wir uns das nächste mal sehen, für die Bemerkung ausbremsen.



Du bist auch nur ein schön Wetterfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (4. August 2011)

und am Samstag gibts wieder eine schöne Tour ab Sayn



*Samstag um ayn in Sayn am Schloß*


Freue mich schonbitte recht zahlraych erschayn....


----------



## rhoenzorro (4. August 2011)

Ich kann erst wieder Mittwoch
Esst euere Suppen auf, dann gibt es Sonnenschein


----------



## cklein (4. August 2011)

ich hab mich heute mal wieder in den verdienten urlaub verdrückt. die erste sauerlandrunde habe ich auch schon hinter mir. lecker erfrischung gab es in warstein.
bin spätestens am 14.08. wieder in rlp.
euch allen viel spaß ab sayn


----------



## T-Brex (5. August 2011)

Salve Müsli,

das machen wir schon passend, ggf. auch mit Nachhause bringen....


----------



## T-Brex (5. August 2011)

*Bestellannahmeschluß für Teamkleidung ist Montag, der 08.08.11  !!!!!!!!!!!*

Also bitteschön....Gas geben wer noch was braucht !!!!


----------



## rhoenzorro (6. August 2011)

*Wünsche euch eine schöne Wochenendtour,
hoffe das Petrus den Gemsen nicht wieder Regen schickt.

MfG Jupp (Rhoenzorro)**
*


----------



## T-Brex (6. August 2011)

Goooood  Morning BrexbachGemsen 


Für die heutige Tour gibts ein paar Rahmenbedingungen, nach denen wir was passend machen:

1. 1700h zurück in Sayn oder 1720 h Müsli in Valla 

2. Strecke so wählen, daß SÄndy und JudoUwe ggf. später startend noch dazustoßen können 

das bedeuted: Grobe Richtung "Neuwied", aber nicht zu weit raus wegen Zeitlimit. Alles Klar ?....ich nehme mal mein Handy mit, zum anfunken für die "Nachzügler"....

Bitte recht zahlraych erschayn....aynige hab ich verdammt lang nicht mehr gesehen !!

@Elberthai:  wie siehts aus mit einer Tour ab Oberelbert/Welschneudorf ??? 
bisher belegte Wochenenden: 14.08.Rheingaumarathon Aulhausen, 20.08.Mettbrötchentour Nickenich??, 11.09.SebaMed, 18.09.Gallahantrail 
kannst Dich ja mal per email melden wegen Terminabsprache.



@ All   Bis nachher...bin jetzt schon naß geschwitzt vom "Nichtstun"....ganz schön schawül....


----------



## Andreas S. (6. August 2011)

ich werde es dann doch pünkterlich schaffen.
Also bis um ayn in sayn


----------



## T-Brex (6. August 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ich werde es dann doch pünkterlich schaffen.
> Also bis um ayn in sayn


----------



## Deleted 56720 (6. August 2011)

@ andy
Anfahrt mit PKW oder Rad ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (6. August 2011)

..ich komm ´mim Rad...





Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Anfahrt mit PKW oder Rad ?


----------



## Deleted 56720 (6. August 2011)

t-brex schrieb:


> ..ich komm ´mim rad...


----------



## ShoX_84 (6. August 2011)

werde heute leider nicht dabei sein können, da es einen privaten Zwischenfall gab. Hoffe es klappt am Mittwoch zur Feierabendrunde wieder. 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß und hoffentlich besseres Wetter als am Mittwoch 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## T-Brex (6. August 2011)

....na wer hätte das Gedacht.......die Prophezayhungen vom HiobSchicko haben sich bewahrhaytet....

die tapferen eleven vom dirty dozend (ohne Judo Uwe ) haben heute glatt nochmal ne Regenwaldtour hingelegt
Wieder gut 700 hm und 37 km heute  aber nur geschätzte 90 l/m²

Herrrrlischschschsch  

....und am Mittwoch dann auch gerne mal mit trockenen Socken zuhause ankommen.....


----------



## EinHesseInRLP (6. August 2011)

Mal wieder eine Regentour ! 

In Koblenz hat es dann auch nicht mehr geregnet


----------



## T-Brex (6. August 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ich happs noch kurzvorknapp  nach Valla geschafft. duschen... kleines Nickerchen auf dem Sofa... und an euch gedacht.
> 
> bis ggf Mittwoch



Das berühmte "Nickerchen am Nenster?"......Viele Grüße an die Dame des Hauses..


----------



## cklein (7. August 2011)

Ist jemand von euch mit am Start??
http://muenz-sportkonzept.eu/shop_content.php?coID=36
Ich habe mich mal angemeldet, bestimmt ne coole Sache!!


----------



## T-Brex (7. August 2011)

*Focusine*to U

Alles Gute und viel Glück im 29. Lebensjahr


----------



## T-Brex (7. August 2011)

@Jaymano, für Focusine bitte ayne andere Torte als für die Herren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (7. August 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> Ist jemand von euch mit am Start??
> http://muenz-sportkonzept.eu/shop_content.php?coID=36
> Ich habe mich mal angemeldet, bestimmt ne coole Sache!!


 
Welche Strecke hast du gemeldet?


----------



## cklein (7. August 2011)

28km/h 100km 
keine Ahnung ob ich das schaffe...


----------



## Focusine (7. August 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *Focusine*to U
> 
> Alles Gute und viel Glück im 29. Lebensjahr




Dangge sssssschöööööööööööööööön....


----------



## ww-ck (8. August 2011)

Hallo Jutta,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, wenn auch nachträglich.

Grüße Christian


----------



## T-Brex (9. August 2011)

und am *Mittwoch* gibts natürlich wieder eine schöne Fayerabendrunde...bei jedem Wetter !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*1700 h Schloß Sayn*

wenns ausnahmsweise nicht schüttet, gibts auch´n Après-Bike


----------



## rhoenzorro (9. August 2011)

*Wie immer Tosche

Ich bin dabei*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShoX_84 (9. August 2011)

Ich pack auch mal meinen Carbonmuli auf den Fahrradträger. Hab allerdings noch ein Meeting am Nachmittag und muss mal schauen ob ich rechtzeitig schluss machen kann. Muss ich halt morgen mal auf die zweite Runde Kekse und Kaffee verzichten


----------



## T-Brex (10. August 2011)

schönes Toürchen

Tousi kommt noch von Fritzie....einmal Dernbacher Kopf und zurück...mit High Speed Finish in den Biergarten

12 Gemsen On Tour....noch 2 auf "Ab- und Heimwegen" 1 kam uns in verkehrter Richtung entgegen....und noch 1 im Biergarten bereits mit den Biketramps am Wayzentrinken........also hätten es auch gut und gerne 16 sayn können...


----------



## rhoenzorro (11. August 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> das war
> a) schön
> b) zum Schluss ganz schön flott und
> c) fast schon eine Samstagstour.
> ...



*45km 781 Höhenmeter und jede menge Spass
Müsli keine Schnecken gefunden*


----------



## T-Brex (11. August 2011)

..und am Sonntag, den 14.08.11 sind die Renngemsen in Aulhausen, beim Rheingau Marathon zu zwölft..oder mehr...am Start 

ich werde gegen 0830 h dort sayn....


----------



## fritzie (11. August 2011)

schönetourhammagemacht

at T-Brex: what the hell is a tousie ?


----------



## rhoenzorro (11. August 2011)

*Und ihr noch ein Bild von der schönen Feierabendtour*


----------



## Schicko (11. August 2011)

rhoenzorro schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 215152
> 
> *Und ihr noch ein Bild von der schönen Feierabendtour*



Und Jupp gut heimgekommen


----------



## [email protected] (11. August 2011)

Tach ihr Gemsen.
Wer von euch am Sonntag nicht auf dem Rennen ist kann sich ja einer schönen Tour im Westerwald anschließen. Andy ist mit dabei. Gruß vom Friseur


----------



## rhoenzorro (11. August 2011)

Schicko schrieb:


> Und Jupp gut heimgekommen



Na klar Schicko

Und war schnell daheim


----------



## carboni1 (11. August 2011)

Am Sonntag werden die Startnummern nur bis 8.30 Uhr ausgegeben!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (11. August 2011)

Bin ich zwar auch noch nicht gefahren, aber da es für mich ja auch ein Heimspiel ist, finde ich im Zweifel wieder nach Hause. Zudem bleiben noch etwa 206 Stunden um Kalorien anzufuttern um dann verbrannt zu werden. Mettbröttchen ich komme. 
Fahrn wir links oder rechts rum.


----------



## carboni1 (11. August 2011)

Mach das Du am Sonntag FIT bist Miyata

Hast Du das mal geklärt ob am Sonntag überhaupt 29er fahren dürfen??

@Hangschieber: Wann willste die Tour machen?


----------



## cklein (11. August 2011)

Soll wohl der 20.08. werden...da kann ich leider nicht :-(


----------



## carboni1 (11. August 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> Soll wohl der 20.08. werden...da kann ich leider nicht :-(


 
ok Danke da kann ich auch nicht


----------



## ww-ck (11. August 2011)

20.08. wird bei mir leider auch nichts. Schade.


----------



## JanE (11. August 2011)

Hallo an Euch alle,

kürzlich wurde ja die Interessengemeinschaft Koblenz der Deutschen Initiative Mountainbike e.V. (DIMB e.V. IG Koblenz) gegründet.

Fokus der IG Koblenz ist es Lobbyarbeit für die Interessen der Mountainbiker im Großraum Koblenz zu betreiben.

Die breite Öffentlichkeit, die Stadtverwaltung sowie andere Behörden und Verbände sollen für die Belange von uns Mountainbikern sensibilisiert werden.

Langfristiges Ziel der IG Koblenz ist die Einrichtung eines offiziellen Trailnetzwerks für Mountainbiker im Koblenzer Stadtwald.

Ein ähnliches Vorhaben wurde wie die meisten von Euch wissen bereits in Stromberg bei Bingen realisiert. (http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/).

Um die Bemühungen der IG Koblenz auf eine möglichst breite Basis zu stellen sammeln wir Unterstützerunterschriften.

Wer uns unterstützen möchte kann das angehängte PDF downloaden, in seinem Verwandten- und Bekanntenkreis Unterschriften sammeln und die ausgefüllte Unterschriftenliste an der Kasse im Canyon Showroom in der Karl-Tesche Str. 12 , 56073 Koblenz abgeben.

Wäre super wenn möglichst viele von Euch unterschreiben.

Beste Grüße,

Jan


----------



## Judo-Uwe (12. August 2011)

4. Mettbrötchen-Tour simmer dabei.
Die Strecke verspricht ein Highlight zu werden!
Freu mich schon, Anreise per Bike.
Anschließend fahre ich nochmal den Westerwaldsteig,biege aber dann auf den Wiedweg ab.Atzelgift ist mit drin
Wer Lust und Zeit hat kann mitfahren.Zwei Tage eine Übernachtung 300km und 6000Hm.
Bis Sonntag


----------



## T-Brex (12. August 2011)

...jaja...der JudoUwe ist halt ein Genießer....

und die Mettbrötchentour lasse ich mir natürlich nicht durch die Lappen gehen....

da simma dabbay...


----------



## rhoenzorro (12. August 2011)

*Am 20 Aug. bin i in der Schweiz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (12. August 2011)

@OFW

bringst Du am Sonntag die Limpen mit nach Aulhausen..??


----------



## Mischbaeck (12. August 2011)

Halli Hallo

Melde mich auch nochmal zu Wort.

Wollte mal nachhören, ob jemand in den nächsten 3 Wocchen neben der Mittwochs und Samstagstour Lust und Zeit hat ein paar schöne Tourchen zu machen?

Bin ab Mittwoch auch wieder am Start!


----------



## Jaymano75 (12. August 2011)

Schnappschuss aus dem Auto...Uwe , hatte Dir noch gewunken...


----------



## T-Brex (12. August 2011)

.....vorne sieht man noch JudoUwe...ist glaube ist rechts abgebogen...in die Flyaway Bar...


----------



## T-Brex (12. August 2011)

...ich glaube auf dem Bademäntelchen von JudoUwe habe ich mal so´n Emblem gesehen........frag den mal....



@SChnuffdruff Fritzie......Tousie ist die Abkürzung für Tourservice


----------



## Judo-Uwe (12. August 2011)

Nix Flyaway-Bar, rechts am Bildrand von Jaymano der Geheimtipp wo ich am 21.08. hingehe:
Bachfest/Hühner.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (12. August 2011)

...naja...Hühner sind ja im weitesten Sinne auch Vögel.......oder.?...nur flyen die nicht so weit away.........aber vielleicht sind das ja gerade die speziellen Hühner...ähhh....Vögel von Atzelgift........und der Bach ist eine Umschreibung für den Whirlpool....


----------



## T-Brex (12. August 2011)

wegen Sonntag Aulhausen....stimmt es das die Startnummern für alle Strecken nur bis 0830 h abgeholt werden können ?

könnten dann die Leute von Vor Ort....Sepp....Dosenfeuer ???....unsere Nummern mit abholen ??.....falls wir es bis 0830 h nicht schaffen sollten ??

Bitte mal um Handzeichen


----------



## cklein (12. August 2011)

Laut Homepage stimmt es, dass man nur bis 08:30 die Unterlagen abholen kann!
Welcher Vogel fängt denn den frühen Wurm und kann die Unterlagen rechtzeitig besorgen?


----------



## Schicko (13. August 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Der frühe Vogel kann mich mal....
> 
> Viel Spaß ind Aulhausen!



Ja mich auch! Was ist heute mit ayn in Sayn?


----------



## T-Brex (13. August 2011)

Moin die Damen !


----------



## Schicko (13. August 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Moin die Damen !



Mahlzeit!


----------



## T-Brex (13. August 2011)

Wir können morgen auch zusammen fahren...das mit dem Vogel ist geklärt...

Sonst noch jemand der kurzentschlossen morgen mitfahren will beim Rheingaumarathon in Aulhausen..?...bitte melden !!!


----------



## cklein (13. August 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Wir können morgen auch zusammen fahren...das mit dem Vogel ist geklärt...



Wer denn??


----------



## T-Brex (13. August 2011)

Gehaymtraining mit dem Nachwuchs absolviert 1x Stromberg und Zurück !!Brex hoch Sayntal zurück 11km


----------



## T-Brex (13. August 2011)

..wenn nicht muß mich der Hangi schieben...oder der JudoU abschleppen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoenzorro (13. August 2011)

*Habe heute meine Lampe von  Magicshine bekommem, muss sagen nicht schlecht Herr Specht
Sauber und schon montiert 
Für das Rennen viel Spass Kommt gesund wieder Heim!

MfG Jupp
*


----------



## cklein (14. August 2011)

super geradelt


----------



## T-Brex (14. August 2011)

Super Veranstaltung in Aulhausen....und das Beste: 

2  x   Podest......Myata              3. Platz AK 3  Kurzstrecke
und                  Blacksepp         3. Platz AK 2 Langstrecke

Hier hätten die Familien mit Kindern eine super Abwechslung gehabt..Luft-Klettwand Hüpfburg (für die Dray ) Kinderriesenrad Animationen ...super

Die Strecke war heute mörderisch. Tiefer Boden Matsch ohne Ende, blanker Schiefer, naße Wurzeln....fäddisch....aber glücklich....

Ergebnisse sind schon ON...die sind Fix die Jungs von http://coderesearch.com/sts/services/info/


----------



## cklein (14. August 2011)

Absolut zufrieden mit meiner Leistung.

 7. Platz bei der Männer Elite 

...und noch nen tollen Preis. Da ich Urlaub hatte und aus Lippstadt angereist bin und auch von der Adresse die Anmeldung aus ging, gab es für die weiteste Anreise einen Hotelgutschein.
Die Startnummer 3101 darf sich über ein Kettenreinigungsgerät freuen.


----------



## miyata (14. August 2011)

Supiii ! Dann erstmal dank an dich cklein, dass du so lange ausgehalten hast. So versaut wie die Kette von den Matschlöschern ist, kann ich das gut gebrauchen. Bei Gelgenheit denken wir mal drüber nach, wie wir das auf die "andere" Raynsayte bringen. Bin bis auf die drei Stunden warten auf die Siegerehrung auch zu frieden. Lief recht gut und bin mit cklein gut im Wechsel auf und ab bis ins Ziel gefahren.
Jetzt ausruhen und morgen ab nach Kiel.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (14. August 2011)

Bei der Verlosung gabs noch ein Trostpreis für mich :Gutschein für ein Fahrtechniktag von den Trailgämsen plus Trikot.
Sehe bei mir noch Defizite in der Spitzkehre berghoch wie bergrunter.
Rafi wäre doch was für dich


----------



## miyata (14. August 2011)

Für Dich wäre ein Satz Vollgummireifen als Trostpreis besser gewesen. Die halten Länger. Oder Du brauchst ein 29er. Die rollen so schnell über die Steine, dass keine Zeit zum Luftverlieren bleibt.


----------



## Andreas S. (14. August 2011)

war für Uwe und OFW kein Platz mehr auf der Ergebnisliste?


----------



## T-Brex (14. August 2011)

Bildtitel zur Abstimmung: 

a)  JudoUwe spritzt ab

b)  Vorfreude auf Atzelgift

entscheidet bitte......jetzt........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (14. August 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> war für Uwe und OFW kein Platz mehr auf der Ergebnisliste?




Neeeeeeeee


----------



## Andreas S. (14. August 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Uwe wurde aus dem Rennen genommen.



???

war er zu schnell oder zu langsam oder wieso?


----------



## T-Brex (14. August 2011)

....nackt gefahren...


----------



## Andreas S. (14. August 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....nackt gefahren...


----------



## T-Brex (14. August 2011)

.genau...das haben die auch zu ihm gesagt..


----------



## carboni1 (14. August 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ???
> 
> war er zu schnell oder zu langsam oder wieso?


 
Uwe war auf der Langstrecke als der Reifen platzte! Am Auto hat er einen anderes Laufrad montiert und ist wieder los! Bei der Streckenteilung hat er sich für die Mittelstrecke entschieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (14. August 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Uwe war auf der Langstrecke ..........Bei der Streckenteilung *hat es sich *für die Mittelstrecke entschieden!



*ES....**Alien....????????????*


----------



## carboni1 (14. August 2011)

Naja wenn Uwe auf der Strecke einen Schlauch einzieht den aufpumpt und wieder platzt dann zum Auto radelt baut da das hintere Laufrad aus und wieder ein geht auf die Strecke und radelt bis auf 10min an mich heran ist das schon wie einer vom anderen Stern!!!


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. August 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Bei der Verlosung gabs noch ein Trostpreis für mich :Gutschein für ein Fahrtechniktag von den Trailgämsen plus Trikot.
> Sehe bei mir noch Defizite in der Spitzkehre berghoch wie bergrunter.
> Rafi wäre doch was für dich



ich hätte mich bestimmt darüber gefreut

Bin mit meiner heutigen Leistung zufrieden.Kein Sturz und keinen Panne
Am Di und Mi noch zwei lockere RR-Einheiten mit dem Helmut und dann am Wochenende das grosse Event am Ring mit exklusive Bleibe in der "Dunlop Lounge"


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. August 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Die machen doch in Gummi oder ?
> Da lässt sich Volvo aber nicht lumpen.
> Wenn alles klappt komme ich So. mit der Knipse und exclusiv Interview mit Gridgirls aus der Boxengasse gibts bestimmt auch



...und die kommen extra aus Schweden.
Komm aber nicht zu spät , sonst sind die Girls erschöpft


----------



## miyata (14. August 2011)

Laßt an die Girls nicht den Uwe. Der hat so viel Druck, der macht sie alle kaputt.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (14. August 2011)

Gab doch noch ein kleines Highlight da die Herrendusche überfüllt war, gings in die Damendusche obwohl zwei Sen2 Männer und zwei Frauen Sen2 ,da war es in Emmelshausen prickelnder mit zwei Frauen Ak U19 und Ak 20-30J.
Atzelgift ich komme


----------



## T-Brex (14. August 2011)

*ATZELGiFT*


----------



## T-Brex (14. August 2011)




----------



## Judo-Uwe (14. August 2011)

Sepp nochmal Danke für die ersten 12km,da hat es leider Peng gemacht .
17.09.2011 werde ich mich revanchieren müssen vorher die genaue Taktik besprechen


----------



## T-Brex (14. August 2011)

Als nächstes könnt ihr eure Form bei der Mettbrötchentour unter Beweis stellen...

....da gehts darum in kurzer Zeit möglichst viele der leggaren Zwiebel Mettbrötchen zu verdrücken..

...und da muß man da auch mal Gas geben können....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (14. August 2011)

...den kann man auch anders bekommen...den "Afterburner"....aber mit Zwiebelmett gehts zur Not auch..


----------



## fritzie (15. August 2011)

Moin Klexx Klaus - alte Rinde - Herzlichen G. und alles Gute - haste mich ja bald ein - seh dich schon im Rückspiegel


----------



## Jaymano75 (15. August 2011)

Happy birthday Klaus!


----------



## Jaymano75 (15. August 2011)

Selbe Küche, selbe Frau Die Lady ist klasse ... macht sogar Werbung für Mettwürstchen


----------



## T-Brex (15. August 2011)

K-Lexx

Alles Gute zum *50.*

Bleib gesund und munter


----------



## cklein (15. August 2011)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum 50.


----------



## T-Brex (15. August 2011)

und am Mittwoch wieder eine fayne Fayerabendtour mit Après-Bike


*Mittwoch  1700 h Schloß Sayn*



und 



*Samstag 20.08.11* nix um ayn in Sayn, sondern:

*1300 h Nickenich am Tumulus/Sportplatz*   Mettbrötchentour


----------



## rhoenzorro (15. August 2011)

*Alles gute KLEXX zum 50.**** 
Bleib Gesund hoffe du bleibst uns lange erhalten
*


----------



## cklein (15. August 2011)

die Bilder vom Sportfotograf sind ja mal der absolute Knaller...hab gleich die Flat gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (15. August 2011)

Alles Gute Klaus zum Geburtstag


----------



## bansaiman (16. August 2011)

Hi,

wer kennt sich bei Loef (Kattenes) in der Gegend gut aus und würde mich am Samsatag ein paar Stunden mitnehmen?

Komme aus Bonn und bin Samstag-Sonntag zu Besuch und will schön die All  Mountain-Enduro Routen erkunden. Kenn mich halt gar nicht aus und in der  Gruppe ist´s sowieso spaßiger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, freue mich über ortskundigen Mitfahrer.

Einfach hier oder per PN!


----------



## T-Brex (16. August 2011)

Hallo bansaimann,

die Ecke decken wir leider nicht ab.

Schau mal Richtung Cochem.


----------



## miyata (16. August 2011)

Herzliche Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag auch von der anderen Raynsayte (zur Zeit in Kiel) und willkommen in der Ü3.  Wir können ja mal im Ü3-Tandem starten.


----------



## Jaymano75 (16. August 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> und am Mittwoch wieder eine fayne Fayerabendtour mit Après-Bike




Zu 99% dabay
Freue mich !!!


----------



## bansaiman (16. August 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hallo bansaimann,
> 
> die Ecke decken wir leider nicht ab.
> 
> Schau mal Richtung Cochem.




Ok ;-)

ist ja ganz schön kompliziert nen Tour Führer zu finden. . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klexx (17. August 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> und am Mittwoch wieder eine fayne Fayerabendtour mit Après-Bike
> 
> 
> *Mittwoch  1700 h Schloß Sayn*
> ...




Werde es wahrscheinlich heute nur zum apres-bike schaffen

Wo geht heute hin?




---
- Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cklein (17. August 2011)

Da wollte ich mal wieder Mittwochs dabei sein und muss länger arbeiten...was ein sch...
und das bei dem perfekten Aprés-Bike Wetter  
Euch allen viel Spaß


----------



## Jaymano75 (17. August 2011)

klexx schrieb:


> Werde es wahrscheinlich heute nur zum apres-bike schaffen
> 
> Wo geht heute hin?




Mensch Klexx, jetzt fahr ich mal mit und die Heimbacher sind nicht am Start 

War ne tolle Tour. Über 30km und fast 700hm.....In den Wäldern rund um Höhr.....mehr Infos vom Toschi!


----------



## T-Brex (17. August 2011)

30km und gut 600 hm....11 Gemsen........Brex...Nauort....Höhr-Grenzhausen......viele Trails....und schönes Après-Bike....beim Mecke...


----------



## Jaymano75 (17. August 2011)

Videos von der Tour gibt es bei uns in der Facebook Gruppe:

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=217551338293699&oid=159407807426569&comments


oder auch hier:

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=217552891626877&oid=159407807426569&comments




Besonders schön war heute übrigens der Brennesseltrail !!


----------



## T-Brex (18. August 2011)

Am Samstag nix um ayn in Sayn, sondern Start:


*Samstag 1300 h Nickenich Tumulus am Sportplatz*


*Mettbrötchentour* mit Führer Hangi


----------



## rhoenzorro (18. August 2011)

*Gestern war ich recht spät dran, hatte unterwegs noch einen  Platten,müssen uns am Treffpunkt gerade noch verpasst haben. Leider  keine Ahnung wo ihr hingefahren seit....

Sa. bin ich nicht in Deutschland
Und Hangi sagte ich soll zu Hause bleiben
Tour zu schwer...
*


----------



## Jaymano75 (18. August 2011)

Hey Jupp, ich werde dich dafür am SA würdig vertreten .... 

Keine Angst - kleiner Scherz, gell Uwe !!

Auf vielfachen Wunsch von JudoUwe (ist nämlich nicht bei facebook) habe ich die Videos von gestern auch in mein Videoalbum hier ins Forum geladen:

Guckst DU hier Uwe: http://videos.mtb-news.de/users/view/130420

Viel Spaß und bis Samstag .. ich meine bis demnächst!


----------



## T-Brex (18. August 2011)




----------



## Jaymano75 (18. August 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


>






wegen dem downhill von dir???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoenzorro (18. August 2011)

*Wie war das noch mal mit der Abfahrt???
Geschwindigkeit bring Sicherheit!*


----------



## Jaymano75 (18. August 2011)

Der âRegulatorâ ist eine Anspielung auf den âImperatorâ bei Starwars....
bei (T)Raumschiff Surprise gab es diesen bÃ¶se Regulator der Marskolonie....

Es gab auch den  Sohn des Regulators Rogul, dieser baute mit Hilfe einer beschlagnahmten  Gebrauchsanweisung sein Moped (MTB) in eine Zeitmaschine (E-Bike) um und folgt in  Roguls Auftrag den Helden (schnelle Gemsen) in die Vergangenheit.....




Uwe ... sach was.....komm!


----------



## rhoenzorro (19. August 2011)

*So Ladys... in 5.Stunden bin ich in der Schweiz
Wünsche euch eine schöne und lustige Mettbrötchentour!
Kommt gesund nach Hause*


----------



## T-Brex (19. August 2011)

da hat sich einer durchgemogelt....am 01.08.11 hatte der Frowin Geburtstag...... Nachträglich !!!


----------



## carboni1 (19. August 2011)

Ich bin morgen nicht dabei


----------



## !Ghostrider! (20. August 2011)

Wüsch euch viel schepass heut auf der Tour!
Werd mich gleysch in die Kiesgrube begben und Kies zum Betonieren schaufeln.


----------



## T-Brex (20. August 2011)

...und alle schön die Klamottis löhnen....!!!!....und zwar z.z.....ziemlich zügich...


----------



## T-Brex (20. August 2011)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> Wüsch euch viel schepass heut auf der Tour!
> Werd mich gleysch in die Kiesgrube begben und Kies zum Betonieren schaufeln.




...ihr versteht den Ernst der Lage nicht....Ghostrider rührt schon den Beton für die Schuhe der Nichtzahler an....!!!!!.....dann is Schluß mit Lustitczsch!!!!!!!


----------



## Dicker Bambini (20. August 2011)

Hallo all ihr Gemsen...
layder kommt bay mir das biken derzayt etwas zu kurz. Der Sport mit dem runden Leder hat mich im Moment sehr unter beschlag genommen, und ich muß mich um ca. 35-38 Zwerge kümmern. Das ist schlimmer als mit 10 Gemsen durch den Wald zu Pflügen.

Ich wünsch euch aber ayne laydenschaftliche und unfallfraye Mettbrötchen-Tour 2011. Lasst es euch schmecken. Wenn die Mettbrötchen so lecker sind wie beim letzten Mal und wie im Krankenhaus, dann viel Spaß...  Und denkt bay den vielen Zwiebeln baym hinterherradln an die Nachbrenner des Vordermannes.

Gruß aus dem WW-Land
Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (20. August 2011)

Bei dem Kaiserwetter wäre ich gerne an den Start gegangen und würde sogar ein Mettbrötchen essen. Aber dieses Wochenende geht die Familie vor.
Euch allen viel Spaß und ordentliche Nachbrenner 
Beste Grüße aus dem sonnigen Westfalen


----------



## Andreas S. (20. August 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> Bei dem Kaiserwetter wäre ich gerne an den Start gegangen und würde sogar ein Mettbrötchen essen. Aber dieses Wochenende geht die Familie vor.
> Euch allen viel Spaß und ordentliche Nachbrenner
> Beste Grüße aus dem sonnigen Westfalen



Deine Familie sind die BrexbachGemsen


----------



## T-Brex (20. August 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Deine Familie sind die BrexbachGemsen




Genau !!!!! Wir sind kein Verein, kein Club und keine Bande....wir sind eine Familie !!!! Sehr Gut BABA!!!


----------



## miyata (20. August 2011)

Vielen Dank Hangi für die schöne Tour die Du heute angeführt hast. Ich hoffe Du hast morgen nicht zu viele Verspannungen von Deiner Flugeinlage. Und ein genauso großes Dankeschön an den Rest der Familie, die uns bei unserem Hobby so unterstützt, dass es sich lohnt für ein Mettbrötchen 30Km mit dem Rad zu fahren.


----------



## T-Brex (20. August 2011)

Super Mettbrötchentour !!!...und dank der Abkürzung um Rieden leben wir noch.....das waren dann auch 56 km und gut 1400 hm.
Vielen Dank für legga Mett-Käse-Zwiebelbrötchen-Kuchen.........

Der Afterburner hat aber verspätet erst am Schlußanstieg gezündet...


...am Gänsehals war der Müsli zum Glück hinter mir....


----------



## Andreas S. (20. August 2011)

Dem CateringTeam gehört das Gelbe TrikotDas war schon erste Sahne.
Die Rampenartigen Anstiege waren für mich das Maximum des Möglichen.Erst recht bei diesen Temperaturen.
Dafür hat der Rest der Strecke alles entschädigt.Super Auswahl.
Einige Mitfahrer haben sich beschwert das keine Zeit für den Genuss der Aussicht war.
Auch wenn es heftig war, 5.MettbrötcheTour 2012, ich bin dabbay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (20. August 2011)

Geiles Wetter, schöne Strecke und tolle Verpflegung, hat wirklich Spaß gemacht.Danke noch an die drei Damen vom Grill
Waren dann doch noch 108 km und 1930Hm, als Zückerli gabs dann noch die Teufelskanzlei auch wenn Sepp fluchend zu Fuß runtergelaufen ist 
Bis Mittwoch


----------



## Jaymano75 (20. August 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Geiles Wetter, schöne Strecke und tolle Verpflegung, hat wirklich Spaß gemacht.Danke noch an die drei Damen vom Grill
> Waren dann doch noch 108 km und 1930Hm, als Zückerli gabs dann noch die Teufelskanzlei auch wenn Sepp fluchend zu Fuß runtergelaufen ist
> Bis Mittwoch



Tolle Bilder !
SAg mal Uwe....warst DU noch in Azelgift?


----------



## T-Brex (21. August 2011)

...das reißt ja gar nicht ab....gestern 


DW77             

und heute

Adrian            

herzlich willkommen in der AK2


----------



## miyata (21. August 2011)

Ein weiterer Glückwunsch von der richtigen Raynsayte. Hier sind die schönsten Flüge möglich.


----------



## T-Brex (21. August 2011)

...das war aber nicht *DER* Flug....vom Hangi....


----------



## miyata (21. August 2011)

Das war mein Flug. Alutzo hatte vor mir so stark gebremst und ich bekam die Füße nicht mehr schnell genug aus den Pedalen. Sind halt noch zu stramm eingestellt. Es bleibt halt nichts verborgen.


----------



## T-Brex (21. August 2011)

.........Du maynst also Alutzo say Schuld gewesen........


----------



## miyata (21. August 2011)

Nein dass nicht, aber mit einer Bremsung bis in den Stand hatte ich an dieser Stelle nicht gerechnet. 
Mit meinen großen Rädern hätte ich ja einfach über ihn drüber rollen können.


----------



## T-Brex (21. August 2011)




----------



## miyata (21. August 2011)

Wenn Rhoenzorro das sieht, zahlt er mir alle meine Sticheleien heim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzie (21. August 2011)

*schönetourhammagemacht - anbei Bildschen von der Abkürzertour - Tom 1000 Dank an die super Organisation und an deine Mädels*


----------



## T-Brex (21. August 2011)




----------



## T-Brex (21. August 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ähäm räusper räusper
> 
> Alutzo wars auch bei mir, dieser böse Bengel.............




.....und der Hundehaufen....den habe ich mir auch neben seinem Auto eingefangen...ob er das auch war ??...der Schlingel...


----------



## miyata (21. August 2011)

Schicke Jacke die Rafi da an hat. Habenwill!!! 
Sollten über einen Gemsenstart am Ring im nächsten Jahr einmal nachdenken.


----------



## T-Brex (21. August 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht, so wie der gestunken hat, war der von einem Fleischfresser!
> Schön sämig mit hohem Adhäsionsvermögen!
> 
> 
> ...








stimmt...Du bist ein richtiger Sherlock....Du hast die Duftnote wirklich sehr scharf eingegrenzt... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Da war der Alutzo wirklich unschuldig....es say denn er hätte vorher ne flayschfressende Pflanze verzehrt...


----------



## T-Brex (21. August 2011)

..ich bin am 03.Oktobär in Rengsdorf dabbay


----------



## cklein (21. August 2011)

Am 28.08. mit dem RR ab Grenzau. Münz-RTF


----------



## T-Brex (21. August 2011)

*Am 27.08.11 Start um Ayn in Sayn am Schloß *

und 

Vorvorvorankündigung für den *Samstag, 03.09.11*

*Rookie und Damenbeteiligungstour *
mit Ausstiegsoption und Après-Bike auf dem Park und Burgenfest 



Also alle Fußkranken, wieder- neu- und Queraynstayger sowie alle Gemsendamen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!bitteschön ..................recht zahlraych erschayn


----------



## T-Brex (21. August 2011)

Müsli......
wann ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (21. August 2011)

....Datum ????............


----------



## T-Brex (21. August 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Rätsel wo?
> 
> Diese Woche Donnerstag bis Sonntag









und der 'Rest der Botschaft ??????mobimi in berbreber


----------



## T-Brex (21. August 2011)

...ich hab auch nix mehr !!!....


----------



## T-Brex (21. August 2011)




----------



## T-Brex (21. August 2011)

dat is dat Ding??
(diese Shimano Kurbel wurde nur bis 2007 gebaut)


----------



## miyata (22. August 2011)

Bekomme meine sch.... Schaltung seit dem Kettenklemmer nicht eingestellt. Hoch, zum großen Ritzel ohne Schwierigkeiten. Runter funzen die ersten drei Gänge nicht richtig. Dort muß ich überschalten und dann wieder einen Gang hoch. Hoffe das ich das bis Sonntag noch in den Griff bekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusine (22. August 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *Am 27.08.11 Start um Ayn in Sayn am Schloß *
> 
> und
> 
> ...



Nööööö, dann in und um Obersdorf mit MTB ...


----------



## T-Brex (23. August 2011)

Focusine schrieb:


> Nööööö, dann in und um Obersdorf mit MTB ...




Schade.

*Rookietour am 03.September*

Aber die anderen Damen sind dann doch alle da !...Chaotin, Mirjam, Schiebefee, Ilka, Verena, Zicklayn ??????????????und die Entschleuniger ????....Jaymano and Friends....sind bestimmt auch alle da....und die dörty Herrys und Krätejupps und und und...


*Rookietour am 03.September*


----------



## cklein (23. August 2011)

Kann morgen bitte jemand einen langen 8er Imbus mitbringen. Ich bekomme meine Pedale mit meinem kleinen Imbus nicht gelöst bzw fest.
JAAAAA ich habe auf die Richtung des Gewindes geschaut...die anderen Pedale mit dem 15er Maul habe ich ja ab bekommen.
DANKE schon mal


----------



## illi3384 (23. August 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *Am 27.08.11 Start um Ayn in Sayn am Schloß *
> 
> und
> 
> ...



ist notiert 

Was habt ihr denn so streckenmäßig geplant? Wieviel km sollens denn für die Damenwelt werden?

Wer ist denn noch alles mit dabei?

Focosine: Oberstdorf kann ich empfehlen. Mach die Käsfahrt zur Peisenalpe. Lohnt sich.
Falls du noch Kartenmaterial brauchst Mischa und ich haben noch bischen was hier.
Bei Interesse einfach melden


----------



## Judo-Uwe (23. August 2011)

Zicklayn muß leider Taschengeld bei Müller am 03.09.11 verdienen und Brüderlayn spielt samstags Fußball, ob es morgen klappt mal sehen.
Hi Schicko habe heute den Trail vom Annahof gefunden,es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten:links zwei Kurven nicht fahrbar, mit Popolandung,dann steht man vor einem Gatter um dann 150m durch einen Weinberg zu fahren, rechts schön fahrbar mit einem Klasse Trail bis Hammerstein
Was macht das Knie bist du morgen dabei?


----------



## Focusine (23. August 2011)

illi3384 schrieb:


> ist notiert
> 
> Was habt ihr denn so streckenmäßig geplant? Wieviel km sollens denn für die Damenwelt werden?
> 
> ...



Ich bin ja schon total gaga - dabay ist gar kayn Vollmond  
Bin am 3.9. wieder zurück aus Oberstdorf - aaaaber da findet die Schleppjagd statt und da muß ich dabay sayn!!!

Illi: Kartenangebot nehme ich gerne an, waren ja noch nie in dieser Gegend. Samstag morjen starten wir. Sollen wir uns iwie treffen oder ich zu Dir kommen oder what ever???


----------



## illi3384 (24. August 2011)

Hab dir eine pn geschickt.


----------



## T-Brex (24. August 2011)

so...jetzt gleich erstmal Fayerabendrunde !..ist doch Mittwoch  1700 h am Schloß !! ...mit Après-Bike !!

und die Rookietour am 03.09.11 wird so gemacht, das alle auf ihre Kosten kommen schau mer mal wer da ist ! Soll ja ne Rookie / Damentour werden 


bis glaych


----------



## CF-Rafi (24. August 2011)

Hier ein kleiner Auschnitt vom Rad am Ring.
Der Rest der Bilder beim Facebook
Beachte die spezielle Beinbekleidung


----------



## miyata (24. August 2011)

Schicke Strümpfe, es fehlen aber noch die Gummibänder zur Verbindung mit der Radhose.
Habe auch gerade meine letzte Trainingsrunde für Sonntag gedreht. Auf den Spuren der Mettbrötchen war ich 32 Km und 760Hm unterwegs. Brötchen waren alle weg, aber die ein oder andere Zwiebel war am Gänsehals noch zu riechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (24. August 2011)

Bin zurück von der Kraxel-Tour
Bis demnächst


----------



## Jaymano75 (24. August 2011)

Da war heute alles dabay....verrückte Tour.....

Bilder sind auf facebook: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.250032875030728&type=1


Videos auch....


Uwe, hier *Dein Video* mit dem Super-Power Auslass Ventil.


----------



## T-Brex (24. August 2011)

ich auch und schon geduscht....

10 Gemsen auf klayner Tour....knapp 30 km und davon einige gekraxelt.......und von oben kaum naß ...dank der perfekten Streckenwahl

und nächsten Samstag 27.08.11:

Hammastone*(layght bittaschään )* 

ab ayn in Sayn am Schloß !...mit Boxenstop in der Edmundshütte....


----------



## carboni1 (24. August 2011)

Welche Streckenwahl


----------



## T-Brex (25. August 2011)

Judo Uwe und oder Alutzo werden es schon richten


----------



## carboni1 (25. August 2011)

Hier die Hammerstein-Tour für Samstag.


----------



## Jaymano75 (25. August 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Hier die Hammerstein-Tour für Samstag.



wieviele km und hm hat denn die?


----------



## carboni1 (25. August 2011)

42 km und 780  hm von bis neuwied


----------



## Jaymano75 (25. August 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> 42 km und 780  hm von bis neuwied




fast wie Mittwochs 

geht die Tour via Rheinstein (Monrepos) her? War da letztens mal....allerdings nur bis kurz vor Leutesdorf.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (25. August 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> fast wie Mittwochs
> 
> geht die Tour via Rheinstein (Monrepos) her? War da letztens mal....allerdings nur bis kurz vor Leutesdorf.....


 
Rheinsteig bis Hammerstein, Monrepos hab ich nicht gesehen.
Super Strecke mit toller Aussicht!! Echt eine LIGHT Tour


----------



## T-Brex (26. August 2011)

Freue mich schon auf morgen ! Dann hayßt es wieder:

*Samstags um Ayn in Sayn am Schloß sayn


Hammastone ruft !...*bitte recht zahlraych....Alutzo und JudoUwe sind die Führer...aber Light-Version bittaschään...


----------



## T-Brex (27. August 2011)

So Kameraden....da haben heute aber alle richtig was verpaßt !

Wir haben mit 4 Gemsen an alte Tugenden angeknüpft und haben die letzten 3 Wassertouren wettgemacht !

In alter Manier haben wir die Megaschauer ausgetanzt !!!! Wir haben es sogar in der Ferne über Nickenich kräftig schütten sehen....Wir haben von Oben* NICHTS !* abbekommen. Das war eine super Hammastone Light Tour.
Danke JudoUwe. Dem STARTER  Jan auch ein Danke. Bist jederzeit wieder willkommen ..

60 KM 700 hm(auf25km) 4 Gemsen und jede Menge neuer Trails !!! Gayl


----------



## Andreas S. (27. August 2011)

Da freue ich mich aber RIESIG für die Traumtänzer


----------



## cklein (27. August 2011)

Gestern habe ich Trails im Aachen Stadtwald und im Hohe Venn unter die Räder genommen.
Morgen starte ich mit dem Rennrad ab Grenzau


----------



## T-Brex (27. August 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Da freue ich mich aber RIESIG für die Traumtänzer



Du ungläubiger Andreas wirst es glauben müssen....weil es so war....Mischbeck, JudoUwe und der Starter Jan werden es bestätigen !!Bilder hat Mischbeck !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (28. August 2011)

Na dann viel Spaß und viel Glück für Euch Dray Amigos


----------



## smelly19 (28. August 2011)

Gude

Die Tour nach Hammerstein war echt hammer^^

Freu mich schon, bei der nächsten gelegenheit wieder an den start zu gehen


----------



## miyata (28. August 2011)

So endlich alles erledigt. Wäsche in der Maschine und selbst "warm" geduscht beim ersten Kaffee für heute. Essen auf Rädern ist bestellt. War insgesamt schon ein anstrengender Tag heute. 
Und am Ende schon wieder dritter in meiner Altersklasse.
Vielen Dank an Hangi für die sichere Hin- und Rückfahrt.


----------



## miyata (28. August 2011)

Mit genügend Weizen klappt es auch mit der Nachbarin


----------



## T-Brex (28. August 2011)

Obaförsta...und das am frühen Abend...



na dann sag ich mal :


----------



## rhoenzorro (28. August 2011)

*Servus... da is er wieder der Jupp ist da 

Na dann bis Mittwoch! freu

 Prost
*


----------



## cklein (28. August 2011)

Heute war noch eine Gemse bei einer Veranstaltung unterwegs 
Es waren sogar einige Fahrer vom 24h-Rennen in Diez am Start, die das Gemsentrikot erkannt haben und so habe ich bei der Rundfahrt nette Gesprächspartner gehabt!
100km, 1500hm, 29km/h
War eine echt super Sache im Pulk zu fahren


----------



## miyata (28. August 2011)

Komisch. Bei mir war auch der Fabio Bin immer noch beim Wäsche waschen, Spülmaschine läuft. Man merkt doch wenn die Frau aus dem Haus ist.


----------



## cklein (28. August 2011)

Glückwunsch natürlich an die dray Gemsen ausm Spessart 
HP, dritter Platz wird zur angewohnheit


----------



## miyata (28. August 2011)

Vielen Dank Ck. Lief halt wieder besser als erwartet und bergab waren wieder zu viele Schleicher unterwegs. Was hast Du für einen coolen Helm an? Würde gut zu meinem weißen flash passen. Weiße Schuhe hab ich schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (28. August 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Jetzt heul nicht rum.
> Hattest doch nen schönen Tag mit den Jungens und den Zöpfchen
> Bin so pappsatt und war bestimmt vor dir dran
> Habs nämlich abgeholt


 
Ich traue mich nicht auf die Couch, weil ich dann sofort einschlafe.


----------



## miyata (28. August 2011)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Jungs,sie ist gerade heimgekommen


----------



## miyata (28. August 2011)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Jungs,sie ist gerade heimgekommen


 
Pass auf, dass sie die Kerze nicht zu schnell ausbläst


----------



## cklein (28. August 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Ck. Lief halt wieder besser als erwartet und bergab waren wieder zu viele Schleicher unterwegs. Was hast Du für einen coolen Helm an? Würde gut zu meinem weißen flash passen. Weiße Schuhe hab ich schon.



Den hatte ich in Aulhausen auch auf, da war der nur braun gepunktet 

MET Sine Thesis
Ist gerade noch im Angebot


----------



## cklein (28. August 2011)

Ey ihr dray von der Tankstelle...
ich versuche mal nicht zwischen den Zaylen zu lesen


----------



## miyata (28. August 2011)

Habe mir vom DünsbergMTB mal die Strecken und Höhenprofile angesehen. Da kommt ja wohl nur die paar und 50'iger Strecke in Frage. Könnte die zweite Mettbrötchentour werden.


----------



## miyata (28. August 2011)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Hey,  Hangi du Dödel wenn du so fit in Aulhausen gewesen wärst und dirs net  so dreckig gegangen wäre, wäre dort ne bessere Zeit drin gewesen.
> Die Zeit von heute auf die 30er in Aulhausen umgerechnet hätten die 90min fallen können


 
Wo hast Du denn schon die Zeiten her?


----------



## miyata (28. August 2011)

OK OK, akzeptiert.


----------



## miyata (28. August 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Isse doch gaaanz aynfach.
> 
> Aulhausen 30km 104min ca. 750hm
> Bibemünd 38km 115min ca 950hm
> ...


 
Den lernt man nur auf der anderen Raynsayte. Bei uns lernt man nur zu wissen wo etwas steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (28. August 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Ck. Lief halt wieder besser als erwartet und bergab waren wieder zu viele Schleicher unterwegs. Was hast Du für einen coolen Helm an? Würde gut zu meinem weißen flash passen. Weiße Schuhe hab ich schon.


 
ja ja die twentyniner sind schon eine klasse für sich


----------



## miyata (29. August 2011)

Obsta !!!
Auf youtube ist Sepp beim Biebergrund mtb im Video des Veranstalters gut sehen. Er zieht sich gerade ein Gel rein.  
8. Biebergrund Mountainbike Marathon Roßbach 28.08.2011
bei Youtube suche eingeben und ab Minute 3:47 ist die Gemse mit Startnummer 2489 im Bild.


----------



## rhoenzorro (29. August 2011)

Schönes Bike


----------



## miyata (29. August 2011)

Hey Hangi,

ist dein Rad in den Farbtopf gefallen. Schwarz, weiß, rot, blau und silber. Wo bleibt da die Ästhetik


----------



## miyata (29. August 2011)

Bei dem Rahmen würden pink farbene Eloxalteile super aussehen. So wie an meinem ersten Rad Anfang der 90'iger. Retrokult halt.


----------



## T-Brex (30. August 2011)

und morgen wie immer Mittwochs


*1700 h Schloß Sayn  Fayerabendrunde mit Après-Bike*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (30. August 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> und morgen wie immer Mittwochs
> 
> 
> *1700 h Schloß Sayn  Fayerabendrunde mit Après-Bike*


----------



## rhoenzorro (30. August 2011)

*Ich bin morgen dabei*


----------



## Schicko (30. August 2011)

rhoenzorro schrieb:


> *Ich bin morgen dabei*



Ich och!!


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. August 2011)

Schicko schrieb:


> Ich och!!



endlich mal wieder


----------



## rhoenzorro (31. August 2011)

*Juhu Heute Gemsen Tim**e*... *
Und das Wetter kann sich auch sehen lassen*

*Bis gleicha*


----------



## miyata (31. August 2011)

Vielen Dank an alle, die mir heute bei meiner Panne geholfen haben. 

Besonders an Mischbaeck für die technische Hilfe (werde in Zukunft meine Brille dabei haben, damit ich auch was sehen kann), an Dirk für das nach Hause begleiten mit genialer Abschlepptechnik und an Rhoenzorro der es nicht ausgenutzt hat, mich mit Häme zu überziehen.
Morgen geht es ab nach Mainz, in der Hoffnung, dass der Rahmen durch die Macke an der Sitzstrebe nicht geschwächt ist. 
@Hangi. 
Mit welchen Argumenten hast du deinen Hausvorstand von dieser Anschaffung überzeugt. Du hast doch eh keinen Platz mehr in der Garage.


----------



## cklein (31. August 2011)

Super Tour...Bilder kommen später...muss früh raus...
Gute Nacht


----------



## T-Brex (31. August 2011)

*17 * !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*17 Gemsen *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

34 km und gut 600 hm. Einmal Höhr und zurück....mit Traileinlagen....und Après Bike mit Dame !!

ich freue mich schon auf *Samstag !!!!! auf die Rookie-Tour* 

Schön das wir heute schon wieder 2 Novizen hatten.

Markus aus Sessenbach und Andreas aus Leutesdorf

Hoffentlich hat es Euch auch soviel Spaß mit uns gemacht, wie uns mit Euch.  Jederzeit wieder gerne willkommen.....ihr wißt wo ihr uns findet...


@ H.P.....hoffentlich ist es nicht ganz so arg....und deine  Maschine läuft bald wieder...


----------



## Jaymano75 (31. August 2011)

Sehr schöne Tour heute. Tolle Trails.  Gut geführt Toschi!
@Miyata: Drücke die Daumen!

Na dann kann die Rookiestour am Sa ja kommen und die Dame auch 

P.S: Meine Fotos habe ich ins Gesichtbuch geladen....


----------



## rhoenzorro (31. August 2011)

*Frisch geduscht...*

*Für mich 820 Höhen meter 63 km und dank Klexx und Schicko habe fertig*
*
Bis Mittwoch*

 *Kleine Änderung!

Hoffe H.P in Mainz alles gut verlaufen.

Kann mich nur an Tosche anschließen, die zwei neuen finde ich Cool
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (1. September 2011)

So Männers, zurück aus Mainz und erleichert. Aber nur in meiner Geldbörse. Nachdem ich heute Morgen um 8Uhr mit T. aus M. (war gerade in München auf Messe) telefoniert habe, ab in die Werkstatt. Gestern kam zum Glück die Schaltaugenlieferung. Zudem neue Kette, Kassette und Schaltwerk (alles Schrott). Trotz gutem Preis war es die Hälfte eines leichten Laufradsatzes. Bei der Kassette waren einzelne Reihen gegen einander verbogen. Vielleicht sollte ich doch etwas schonender fahren.


----------



## carboni1 (1. September 2011)

und die andere sache.................alles ok?


----------



## miyata (1. September 2011)

Jo, danke der Nachfrage! Konnte glaubhaft versichern, das es nicht von mir sein kann.


----------



## T-Brex (1. September 2011)




----------



## T-Brex (1. September 2011)




----------



## carboni1 (1. September 2011)

nein t-rex das ist es nicht


----------



## miyata (1. September 2011)

Ihr mit euren Bilderrätseln. Echte Männer reden Klartext.
Jetzt weiß ich erst wie zweideutig meine Aussage war. Aber das ist es wirklich nicht. Immerhin bin ich schon Senioren 3


----------



## carboni1 (1. September 2011)

ja richtig...........aber t-rex ist zu oft auf der falschen rheinseite


----------



## miyata (1. September 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (1. September 2011)

dann biste beim sebamed dabei?


----------



## T-Brex (1. September 2011)




----------



## miyata (1. September 2011)

Jo, wenn ich bis dahin nicht wieder etwas zu Schrott gefahren habe. Am Sonntag erstmal 68Km CTF in Mayen.


----------



## carboni1 (1. September 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Jo, wenn ich bis dahin nicht wieder etwas zu Schrott gefahren habe. Am Sonntag erstmal 68Km CTF in Mayen.


 
nix ctf.........sonntag ruft der dünsberg 

wennste bock hast einer von deiner seite fährt am sonntag auch dahin, dann könnt ihr zusammen fahren ist auch nicht so weit wie bei eurem letzten rennen ungefähr die hälfte!


----------



## miyata (1. September 2011)

Ne diesmal keine Lust auf lange Anfahrt. Gemütlich CTF, nach Hause Kuchen essen, danach zum Fußball und dummes Zeug geschätzt. Der Super-Sonntag.


----------



## carboni1 (1. September 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoenzorro (1. September 2011)

*Na das sind mal gute neuigkeiten H.P

Drück mal die Daumen das du jetzt mehr glück hast mit Deimen Bike
*


----------



## miyata (1. September 2011)

Wir werden sehen, Glück hatte ich ja schon mit der Gruppe in der ich unterwegs war als es passiert ist.


----------



## rhoenzorro (1. September 2011)

*H.P wir sind die Besten!!!
Und du bist dabei und mitten drin
Brexbachgemsen halt
*


----------



## carboni1 (1. September 2011)




----------



## Jaymano75 (2. September 2011)

Hier was nettes aus dem Netz....






....Motto der Rookiestour am Samstag ???

Egal....freue mich auf die Rookiestour am Samtag um ayn in sayn jedenfalls sehr !!!


----------



## rhoenzorro (2. September 2011)

*Und ich kann bei der Rookietour nicht dabei sein*


----------



## miyata (2. September 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Freundeteam Hardattack macht großes Kino.
> 
> *Die Jungs vom Team Hardattack um Heiko Fenzl schlagen wieder zu.*
> *Der neue Imagefilm MOMENTUM produziert für Centurion ist online.*
> ...


 
Geiles Video, dass könnten genau so gut die Gemsen sein. 
Die Wasserdurchfahrt wären wir aber gefahren.


----------



## T-Brex (3. September 2011)

herrrrrrliches Wetterchen  heute :


*um Ayn in Sayn am Schloß* 


Rookietour....im Galamatempo geplante Wiederankunft ca. 1630 h ..oder früher !!!

Bitte recht zahlraych !


----------



## T-Brex (3. September 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Viel Spaß euch allen.
> Ich heute verhindert!



Schade !


----------



## Mischbaeck (3. September 2011)

Räder auf em Dach, Sachen gepackt, noch ein wenig das Wetter genießen und dann kann es losgehen!

@ Müsli: Rookietour ist doch schon was anderes wie Müslitempo ;-)!

@ Jens: Ilka freut sich schon auf das Piccolochen! Oder kneifst du und meldest dich Krank? ;-)

So genug der Gehässigkeiten, freue mich auf ne schöne Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (3. September 2011)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Räder auf em Dach, Sachen gepackt, noch ein wenig das Wetter genießen und dann kann es losgehen!
> 
> @ Müsli: Rookietour ist doch schon was anderes wie Müslitempo ;-)!
> 
> ...




Ilka kann sich warm ausziehen...ich mach die platttttttttt so richtig Karl plattttttt !!!!

Freue mich - bis gleich !!!!!

P.S: Rookiestour, wäre das nicht auch was für Sepp und Uwe


----------



## illi3384 (3. September 2011)

Warum soll ich nich warm anziehen?

Ist es kalt in Sayn?
Hier sind 23 grad.....

î


----------



## Jaymano75 (3. September 2011)

illi3384 schrieb:


> Warum soll ich nich warm anziehen?
> 
> Ist es kalt in Sayn?
> Hier sind 23 grad.....
> ...




Warm Ausziehen !!! 

Ich fahre bis kurz vor Ziel in Deinem RÃ¼ckenwind und kurz vor Ende n Dir vorbay.....

Also, bis gleich!!!


----------



## !Ghostrider! (3. September 2011)

Bin heut auch dabay!


----------



## Jaymano75 (3. September 2011)

Heute gab es nur Gewinner !!!!!
10 Gemsen auf schöner Galamatour!!!! Sayn-Stromberg-Nauort-Alsbach-Burg Grenzau-Grenzau-Brexbachtal - Aprés-Bike auf dem Burgen&Parkfest incl. Carboni in Zivil 
Hat Spass gemacht und es ist schön, dass die Gemsen so Vielsaytig sind!!! Wir können schnell und schön !!!! Der Damenanteil war heute übrigens höher als sonst 

Bilderdienst heute von Micha....


----------



## miyata (3. September 2011)

@andy und wwck
Wann wollt ihr morgen in Mayen sein. Können uns ja dort treffen und gemeinsam fahren. Bin mir zwar noch unschlüssig weil es regnen soll, aber mit anderen Gemsen nehme ich das auch in kauf. Welche Strecke wollt ihr fahren.


----------



## ww-ck (3. September 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> @andy und wwck
> Wann wollt ihr morgen in Mayen sein. Können uns ja dort treffen und gemeinsam fahren. Bin mir zwar noch unschlüssig weil es regnen soll, aber mit anderen Gemsen nehme ich das auch in kauf. Welche Strecke wollt ihr fahren.


Hallo H.P. Ich werde bei der Wettervorhersage auf meiner Seite des Rheins bleiben. Das Wetter soll hier zwar auch nicht besser sein, dafür komme ich aber schnell nach Hause.


----------



## miyata (3. September 2011)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Hallo H.P. Ich werde bei der Wettervorhersage auf meiner Seite des Rheins bleiben. Das Wetter soll hier zwar auch nicht besser sein, dafür komme ich aber schnell nach Hause.


 
Alles Klaro, kann ich gut verstehen. 
@Hangi
Fährst du morgen das 29er? Weshalb warst du Donnerstag noch mal in Mainz. Da hätten wir ja fast zusammen fahren können. Ich habe jetzt hinten auch ein xo in black und die Schaltung fluppt wieder. Brauch jetzt noch die xo shifter in black. Viel Erfolg morgen und kommt heil ins Ziel


----------



## miyata (3. September 2011)

Die sagten der Metzger (die dachten das sei dein Name) von den Gemsen käme auch noch mit seinem 29er wegen problemen an der Kassette. 
Wenn Schlauch, dann das Modell 19A von Schwalbe. Das ist das leichte Modell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schicko (4. September 2011)

Haben gestern 17 Mountainbiker aus Idaoberstein getroffen,machen ne 4Tagestour durch 
den Hundsrück,Eifel und Westerwald.War sehr lustig,haben dehnen die besten Trails von Heimbach nach Vallendar bis zum Wambachtal gezeigt,mit Pause am Wüstenhof  Hatten viel Spaß mit den Jungs klexx setzt noch ein paar Builders rein.


----------



## miyata (4. September 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> DÅ±nsberg ist Geschichte
> Uwe AK 5 Mittelsrecke
> Hangi AK 6 Kurzstrecke
> Carboni Reifenschaden Riss in der Flanke nach langerrRep konnte er beenden


 
Dann waren die Gemsen ja wieder erfolgreich. Schade fÃ¼r Carboni. So gehts eben manchmal.
Ich bin morgen wieder unterwegs nach Mainz. Habe mich gewundert warum meine Bremse hinten schleift. Nachdem die BremsbelÃ¤ge raus sind, schleift die Scheibe sogar am Bremssattel. Kein Wunder wenn die Nabe Spiel hat. 
Die Fahrt morgen liegt ja fast auf dem Weg nach Bad Soden zur Vermessung.
Trotzdem Ã¤rgerlich, war ja erst am Donnerstag in Mainz.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (4. September 2011)

Einer der schönsten Strecken die ich bisher gefahren bin, nächstes Jahr wieder dabei. War 12 Minuten schneller wie letztes Jahr, 4 Min. hinter Thomas Hockauf hessischer Moutainbikemeister der heute zweiter wurde.Nächstes Jahr dann mit einem 29er.
Bis Mittwoch wenn es nicht zu viel regnet.


----------



## carboni1 (4. September 2011)

Ich kam nur 18min nach Uwe ins Ziel trotz Reifenpanne!


----------



## Andreas S. (4. September 2011)

da habt ihr 3 aber ganz schön Gummi gegeben.
TOP Platzierungen obwohl ich nicht dabei war

Auch Glückwunsch an unseren Seppl zum 3.Platz beim 10h in Österreich.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (4. September 2011)

Hi Ändy bist du bei sebamed oder in Oppenhausen dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (4. September 2011)

SebaMed nicht,da bin ich mit RheinsteigerKlaus unnawääx.
Gallahaan?? Weiß noch nicht.


----------



## carboni1 (4. September 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Super!
> Für die Strecke auch mit Panne eine gute Zeit.
> Dann hat es bestimmt für die Top 20 gereicht.


 
Ja 17.Platz AK
Neuer Reifen und reichlich Patronen sind bestellt!


----------



## T-Brex (6. September 2011)

und morgen ist es wieder soweit !!!


*Mittwoch 1700 h Fayerabendrunde mit Après-Bike*

bitte recht zahlraych


----------



## Schicko (6. September 2011)

Schicko 15,Fritzi 16


----------



## T-Brex (6. September 2011)

K-Lexx(ington Steel) 17 ?????


----------



## Judo-Uwe (6. September 2011)

Ich war schon 15


----------



## klexx (6. September 2011)

Johjoh 17



---
- Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaymano75 (6. September 2011)

20


----------



## T-Brex (6. September 2011)

....aber den Mittwoch nicht vergessen !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaymano75 (6. September 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....aber den Mittwoch nicht vergessen !!!!!!!!!



WIeso, da dann 19 oder


...ach und oben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (6. September 2011)

Ich nix morgen


----------



## klexx (7. September 2011)

At Carboni,alles gute aus Atzelgift zum 50 Geburtstag von den mittwochs Gemsen


----------



## carboni1 (7. September 2011)

Danke!
Nächsten Mittwoch gibts ne Runde!


----------



## miyata (7. September 2011)

@Carboni
Hast Du echt heute Geburtstag? 
Wenn ja, dann die allerbesten Glückwünsche von mir. 
P.S. Damit sind meine guten Platzierunen in der AK3 wohl in Zukunft Geschichte.


----------



## eifeljeti (7. September 2011)

Hallo Carboni!

Auch von mir

Bis Sonntag in Boppard
Hein


----------



## carboni1 (7. September 2011)

Ne ne ich bleib noch etwas in AK2!
Sonntag wird noch mal RICHTIG in die Pedale getreten!
Ich hoffe die Blutkonserven kommen noch rechtzeitig aus Spanien


----------



## miyata (7. September 2011)

Da hab ich ja noch mal Glück gehabt. 
Ich muß morgen noch mal fahren um mich an die neue Sitzposition zu gewöhnen. Nach Fahrradbiometrie sitze ich jetzt 2cm höher und fast 4cm weiter vorne. Ich hab den Eindruck, das ich keinen Druck mehr auf die Pedale bringe.


----------



## Jaymano75 (7. September 2011)

heute hat uns der T-Brex nur Berghoch geschickt......700hm auf knapp 23km......... puuuuuhhhhh...aber er soll selbst was zur heutigen Feierabendrunde sagen.....

....wenn er aus Atzelgift zurück  kommt


----------



## carboni1 (7. September 2011)

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Dünsberg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (7. September 2011)

Danke Hangi!
Sorry, hab Dein Foto leider noch nicht gefunden sonst wäre es dabei!


----------



## T-Brex (7. September 2011)

ich hatte dann 28 km...nach dem Boxenstopp beim Rabbi....
Höhenmeter kamen keine mehr dazu.....9 Gemsen 28 km 700 hm

Scheeee wars wieder !

Dem Grätejupp alles alles Gute und schnelle Genesung....wo bist Du "eingelagert" ?????.......bitte melden...

und 

nochmals alles Gute zum *50. *dem Carboni


----------



## ww-ck (8. September 2011)

Hallo Carboni,

auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## cklein (8. September 2011)

Carboni, alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag.


----------



## klexx (8. September 2011)

Schicko schrieb:


> Haben gestern 17 Mountainbiker aus Idaoberstein getroffen,machen ne 4Tagestour durch
> den Hundsrück,Eifel und Westerwald.War sehr lustig,haben dehnen die besten Trails von Heimbach nach Vallendar bis zum Wambachtal gezeigt,mit Pause am Wüstenhof  Hatten viel Spaß mit den Jungs klexx setzt noch ein paar Builders rein.


 
Hier noch die versprochenen Bilder


----------



## klexx (8. September 2011)

klexx schrieb:


> Hier noch die versprochenen Bilder
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 216728
> 
> ...


 

und noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 56720 (9. September 2011)

Startet morgen jemand um ayn in Sayn - oder wird sich für das Regenrennen am Sonntag geschont?


----------



## T-Brex (9. September 2011)

Hi Fiddel,

1. geschont für Sebamed Sonntag
2. wenn nur Flach am Rhein rollen 1-2 h
3. Bis Sonntag zum Sonnenrennen !! Regen erst ab Nachmittag, dann simma lang daheim..


----------



## T-Brex (10. September 2011)

statt Samstag....


*Sonntag :  SebaMed Bikeday in Bad Salzig*

da simma dabbay.....bitte rechtzeitig da sayn.....Starts ab 0930 bis 0950 h ....vorher ggf. gemeinsames Einrollen...ich werde ab ca. 0800/0830 h vor Ort sayn...


----------



## ww-ck (10. September 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hi Fiddel,
> 
> 1. geschont für Sebamed Sonntag
> 2. wenn nur Flach am Rhein rollen 1-2 h
> 3. Bis Sonntag zum Sonnenrennen !! Regen erst ab Nachmittag, dann simma lang daheim..


Will am Nachmittag im Sayntal fahren. Man könnte ja gemeinsam im Sayntal rollen, oder wir treffen uns auf einen Kaffee z.B. in der Motorradkneipe in Isenburg. Fahre zwischen 14.00 u. 17.00 Uhr.


----------



## T-Brex (10. September 2011)

...don´t worry....


----------



## !Ghostrider! (11. September 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...don´t worry....



´Be Happy


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2011)

moin Schicko !...wann fährst Du los ?


----------



## CF-Rafi (11. September 2011)

Morgen,

bin mit dem Helmut kurz nach 0800 in Salzig.
Bis gleich...


----------



## cklein (11. September 2011)

Hey Gemsen, mir ging es heute Morgen nicht so gut und die Entscheidung nicht aufs MTB zu steigen war die Richtige. Natürlich wünsche ich allen viel Erfolg.


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2011)

Genau  .  Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Dauerdritten *Äjtsch Piii*

*Dank der Sprintstrecke konnte ich auch mal "Top Ten" Luft in AK 2 schnuppern *




_(wenn auch nur temporär....da ist im Nachhinein ???wie geht das bitte???? .... noch einer dazugekommen der mich auf 11  schob, aber egal...gefühlter 10. !!!)_

der 2. Sebe Med Bike Day war wieder eine schöne Veranstaltung mit herausfordernden Strecken und gutem Rahmenprogramm. Nächstes Jahr kommen wir wieder

Mittwoch wieder Fayerabendrunde
und 
nix Samstag, sondern Sonntag Gallahan Oppenhausen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (11. September 2011)

Danke für die Glückwünsche. Und dank an die, die bis zur Siegerehrung gewartet und dafür im Regen zum Auto gefahren sind.
Wenn ich mir die Zeiten des Erst- und Zweitplatzierten ansehe, hätte es heute ohne abgesprungene Kette und zwei Stürzen sogar mehr sein können. Bin aber insgesamt zufrieden. 
Im Moment tut mir alles weh und ich komme kaum ins Auto rein und raus. Mal sehn wies morgen geht.


----------



## miyata (11. September 2011)

Zum Glück kann ich mich die ganze Woche für die Marathons am Wochenende ausruhen.


----------



## Andreas S. (11. September 2011)

Glückwunsch an alle Gemsen.
Unsere Langstreckler sind aber auch ganz schön schnell unterwegsMannohmann

@miyata
Das du so oft Probleme mit der Kette hast ist doch nicht normal.Ist da alles richtig eingestellt? Kettenspannung?Zuviel Öl oder Fett?Da stimmt doch was nicht.


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2011)

Hallo SÄndy ...unser Führer für den 03.Oktober..

Der Miyata hat so nen Bumms....da streckt sich sofort die Kette wenn der Antritt....die Folge...Kette ist zu arg gelängt und springt ab !!!


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2011)

...wenn er so weiter trainiert, dann rayßt die Kette demnächst beim Anfahren..


...oder der Rahmen des Bikes ist verzogen..


----------



## Andreas S. (11. September 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hallo SÄndy ...unser Führer für den 03.Oktober..



Jau,ist ne schöne Strecke am 3.Okt.
Sind heute auf der Rückfahrt ca. 500m vor der Tennisterrasse geduscht worden


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2011)

*Sooo ?????*


----------



## Andreas S. (11. September 2011)




----------



## miyata (11. September 2011)

Ihr habt gut lachen. Ich probs mit der Kette und alutzo hatte leider wieder einen Platten. Die Kette springt immer runter wenn ich vorne aufs kleine schalte und bergab fahre. Zufrieden bin ich damit auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2011)

das ist "nur" eine Sache der korrekten Schaltungsjustage(das sollte dein Dealer hinbekommen !!!!!!!!)

ansonsten

Konstruktionsfehler....


----------



## carboni1 (11. September 2011)

Die Scott's laufen ohne Ende hab mir heute auch ne Schlacht geschlagen mit nem anderen Scott 29er!


----------



## miyata (11. September 2011)

Hast du heute nach dem Rennen nicht noch eine andere Schlacht geschlagen


----------



## Andreas S. (11. September 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Ihr habt gut lachen. Ich probs mit der Kette und alutzo hatte leider wieder einen Platten. Die Kette springt immer runter wenn ich vorne aufs kleine schalte und bergab fahre. Zufrieden bin ich damit auch nicht.



bergab fährt Mann auch das große Blatt

innere Anschlag solltest du einstellen


----------



## carboni1 (11. September 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Hast du heute nach dem Rennen nicht noch eine andere Schlacht geschlagen


 
Ja aber das hier ein MTB-Forum


----------



## miyata (11. September 2011)

Du hast schon recht Andy ! Ich meine das Schalten bevor es in einen Trail bergauf geht. Da diese nicht angekündigt wurden, habe ich oft auf dem letzten Drücker vorn und hinten gleichzeitig geschaltet. Du hast aber wohl recht, dass das trotzdem gehen müßte. Ich werde auch mal die Kettenlänge prüfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (11. September 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Du hast schon recht Andy !



Genauuuuu!


----------



## miyata (11. September 2011)

Bei deiner Schuhgröße kannste de nur mit einem tauschen der noch mit Stützrädern fährt


----------



## Jaymano75 (11. September 2011)

Tolle Gemsen Leistung !!

Ich bin selbst auch zufrieden!!!
Aber es ging gefühlt nur berghoch 

Hier ein Bild von einer spontanen und unerwarteten Begegnung im Wald beim Bike Day  heute :


----------



## miyata (11. September 2011)

War der da gerade bei der Reifenreparatur?


----------



## Jaymano75 (11. September 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> War der da gerade bei der Reifenreparatur?



Ja, sonst hätte ich ihn nie kurzzeitig "überholt" 

...habe aber ihn nach 1 Min Führung sofort wieder durchgewunken und ab!!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (11. September 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hey ich hab endlich mein Auto leeren können
> 
> Bin nun stolzer Besitzer weisser Krankenhaussocken.
> Hat jemand schwarze und mag gerne weisse?
> ...



ich denke mal,das bei 6 bar die Felge dicke Backen machen wird


----------



## Andreas S. (11. September 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Tolle Gemsen Leistung !!
> 
> Ich bin selbst auch zufrieden!!!
> Aber es ging gefühlt nur berghoch
> ...



fahrt ihr beiden jetz in der selben Liga?


----------



## Jaymano75 (11. September 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> fahrt ihr beiden jetz in der selben Liga?



Andy.....der Köppel ruft!!!!


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2011)

Wir fahren alle in der selben Liga..

Der eine Oben, der andere Unten...aber alle zusammen


----------



## Jaymano75 (11. September 2011)

@ H-P: Tolle Leistung !!!! Alutzo und Du seid übrigens von der selben Linie gestartet !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (11. September 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Andy.....der Köppel ruft!!!!



wann?
Heute noch?


----------



## Jaymano75 (11. September 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> wann?
> Heute noch?




mmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhh 

Treffpunkt 23:30h

hier:


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2011)

*Cklein *wieder gut ???


----------



## Jaymano75 (11. September 2011)

Carboni: Gute Leistung!!!

Lag es an der guten Startposition ?


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2011)

.der Sändy ist schon links abgebogen....und erwartet Dich im Club


----------



## Andreas S. (11. September 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> mmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Treffpunkt 23:30h
> 
> hier:



ohhhh no no no no
das ist Uwes Revier und ich will da kein Ärger haben


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Carboni: Gute Leistung!!!
> 
> Lag es an der guten Startposition ?



nee...an den Hormonellen...


----------



## Jaymano75 (11. September 2011)

hangschieber schrieb:


> hey, cool das ich so lange die luft anhalten kann wusste ich auch noch nicht.
> Sieht gut aus ohne wampe


  


Du _Azteke_ !!


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2011)

Countryroads......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (11. September 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Carboni: Gute Leistung!!!
> 
> Lag es an der guten Startposition ?




man beachte den Typ mit den verschränkten Armen :

507   3   3   1   Groß, Peter (vastness racing team)  1982  Herren Elite   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GER  01:37:27.2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





GEsamt 3 AK Platz 1


So muss man gucken !!!!


----------



## cklein (12. September 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *Cklein *wieder gut ???



gut ist anders, aber es wird...


----------



## rhoenzorro (12. September 2011)

Hallo Gemsen, 

Möchte mich für die Genesungs wünsche bedanken.

Bin Heute aus dem Krankenhaus gekommen.

MfG Jupp.


----------



## Schicko (12. September 2011)

rhoenzorro schrieb:


> Hallo Gemsen,
> 
> Möchte mich für die Genesungs wünsche bedanken.
> 
> ...


Hi Jupp,was meinste denn wann du wieder dabei bist? Alles gute Schicko


----------



## rhoenzorro (12. September 2011)

Schicko schrieb:


> Hi Jupp,was meinste denn wann du wieder dabei bist? Alles gute Schicko



Danke Schicko! Leider dieses Jahr nicht mehr
So ab Feb. kann ich wieder dabei sein, oder auch später


----------



## rhoenzorro (13. September 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Na super
> Jetzt werde aber nicht zum Frustesser in der trainingslosen Zeit.



Keine Angst Hängi, dass werde ich bestimmt nicht tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (13. September 2011)

So, nach dem Arzttermin heute am Sonntag, wenn überhaupt, nur gemütliche Fahrt. Starke Prellung an Hüfte und Handgelenk. Mehr Probleme macht aber das Wasser im dicken Knie. Wenn in zwei Tagen nicht besser muß vielleicht punktiert werden.
Rad ist für Sonntag auf jeden Fall schon geputzt.


----------



## miyata (13. September 2011)

Du glaubst doch nicht das ich zur Arbeit bin Erst am Donnerstag wieder. Der Arzt hätte mich sogar die ganze Woche krank geschrieben. Da ich aber nächste Woche sowieso Urlaub habe, bin ich am Donnerstag wieder zur Arbeit.
Dann kannst du ja am Sonntag auf der Kurzstrecke ein Sprintrennen fahren.


----------



## rhoenzorro (13. September 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> So, nach dem Arzttermin heute am Sonntag, wenn überhaupt, nur gemütliche Fahrt. Starke Prellung an Hüfte und Handgelenk. Mehr Probleme macht aber das Wasser im dicken Knie. Wenn in zwei Tagen nicht besser muß vielleicht punktiert werden.
> Rad ist für Sonntag auf jeden Fall schon geputzt.



Wir können gerne tauschen?


----------



## miyata (13. September 2011)

Hi Jens, hast du meine Mail von heute morgen gelesen.


----------



## rhoenzorro (13. September 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Hi Jens, hast du meine Mail von heute morgen gelesen.



Habe keine bekommen oder wo?


----------



## miyata (13. September 2011)

Hab dir hier im Forum eine Nachricht gesendet. Schau mal bei deinen privaten Nachrichten.
@Hangi
Trinke gerade das Faust Weißbier vom Rheingau MTB.


----------



## rhoenzorro (13. September 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Hab dir hier im Forum eine Nachricht gesendet. Schau mal bei deinen privaten Nachrichten.
> @Hangi
> Trinke gerade das Faust Weißbier vom Rheingau MTB.



Habe geschaut und keine bekommen...


----------



## miyata (13. September 2011)

Dann weiß ich auch nicht wo sie geblieben ist. Kann sie auch nicht mehr finden. Wollte dir nochmal gute Genesung wünschen und hoffe, dass du im Frühjahr wieder schnell den Einstieg findest.


----------



## rhoenzorro (13. September 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> dann weiß ich auch nicht wo sie geblieben ist. Kann sie auch nicht mehr finden. Wollte dir nochmal gute genesung wünschen und hoffe, dass du im frühjahr wieder schnell den einstieg findest.



danke!!!


----------



## miyata (13. September 2011)

Hast wohl recht. 
Was hälst du von einer KCNC ti pro lite Sattelstütze. Ich weiß, kein Carbon, aber leicht und preiswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (13. September 2011)

Die hab ich ja noch nicht. Ist vielleicht ein Ansporn das Gewicht zu halten. Muss auf jeden Fall eine Stütze ohne Versatz haben und leichter als die alte. Eine Originale wie an deinem Rad wäre auch ok. Ich kann sie ja noch kürzen. Brauche eine Länge von 36cm.


----------



## miyata (13. September 2011)

Dazu noch das kürzen auf max 380mm. Ja die gibt es in weiß.


----------



## miyata (14. September 2011)

Danke für eure Vorschläge. Werde ich alle noch prüfen. 
Habe selbst auch noch eine Idee. Fahre in Zukunft alles im stehen und spare mir auch noch den Sattel.
@Hangi
Du hast zweimal den gleichen link geschickt. Wohl noch nicht ausgeschlafen?


----------



## carboni1 (14. September 2011)

morgen hp! habe die saso sattelstütze und die rutscht bei mir weshalb ich die orig. drauf lasse.


----------



## miyata (14. September 2011)

Ich bin bei der Auswahl ja ein klein wenig eingeschränkt. Es muß eine gerade Stütze ohne Versatz in 400mm länge sein, die man dann auf 370mm kürzen kann. Zuerst muß ich aber nach dem Ergebnis der Fahrradbiometrie vorne zwei cm höher und etwas näher zum Sattel. Auch da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten. 1. steiler kürzerer Vorbau. 2. Lenker mit Rise und Biegung. Und das ganze natürlich leichter als vorher.


----------



## carboni1 (14. September 2011)

Den Lenker hab ich kann dir den mal geben zum testen.


----------



## miyata (14. September 2011)

@babba
Wenn du in der nächsten Zeit noch mal zu Thorsten kommst, fragst Du ihn bitte mal nach einem Lackstift in Schwarz für mein Modell. 
Ein Hinweis auf FarbNr. oder wo man sonst die Farbe bekommen kann wäre auch gut. 
Möchte die ganzen Macken am Alu der Radbefestigung abdecken.
Schönen "arbeitsreichen" Tag noch.


----------



## miyata (14. September 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Den Lenker hab ich kann dir den mal geben zum testen.


 
Danke für das Angebot, werde dich nach meinem Urlaub noch mal drauf ansprechen.


----------



## T-Brex (14. September 2011)

Zurück von einer "Roller-Tour" mit klitze kleiner Traileinlage.

11 Gemsen, 48 km 850 hm. Gayl

Über Stromberg, Caan, Sessenbach, Wirscheid, Kausen, Großmaischeid,Kleinmaischeid, Isenburg, Heimbach, Sayn. fayn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (14. September 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Zurück von einer "Roller-Tour" mit klitze kleiner Traileinlage.
> 
> 11 Gemsen, 48 km 850 hm. Gayl
> 
> Über Stromberg, Caan, Sessenbach, Wirscheid, Kausen, Großmaischeid,Kleinmaischeid, Isenburg, Heimbach, Sayn. fayn.



habt ihr die Samstagstour vorgezogen ??????



Wer war denn alles da?


----------



## carboni1 (14. September 2011)

ja mit hohem Grundtempo für den einen oder anderen sogar Grenzwertig


----------



## Schicko (14. September 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> habt ihr die Samstagstour vorgezogen ??????
> 
> 
> 
> Wer war denn alles da?



Ich!


----------



## carboni1 (14. September 2011)

Ich!


----------



## T-Brex (14. September 2011)

Ich habe mit K-Lexx hinten dicht gemacht !!


----------



## Jaymano75 (14. September 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Ich habe mit K-Lexx hinten dicht gemacht !!



klasse! Gibt es Fotos?

Ich heute nur auf ner sehr  lockeren Ga1 Rheinrunde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klexx (15. September 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> klasse! Gibt es Fotos?
> 
> Ich heute nur auf ner sehr  lockeren Ga1 Rheinrunde....



Für ein Foto waren wir zu schnell, keine Zeit für nix.

klexx


---
- Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Brex (16. September 2011)

Samstag nix um ayn in Sayn ...stattdessen


*Sonntag  0800 h Boppard Oppenhausen   Gallahan Trails* 

bitte recht zahlraych


----------



## rhoenzorro (16. September 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Samstag nix um ayn in Sayn ...stattdessen
> 
> 
> *Sonntag  0800 h Boppard Oppenhausen   Gallahan Trails*
> ...



*Wünsche euch viel spass! Drück euch die Daunen für gute Plätze*


----------



## Deleted 56720 (16. September 2011)

radl morgen ins Wiedtal (wenns net regnet) - wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte -PM


----------



## miyata (16. September 2011)

Stelle meinen Renngemsenstartplatz am Sonntag zur Disposition. Wer vor Ort nachmelden möchte kann ja meine Anmeldung auf sich umschreiben lassen und das Startgeld bitte an mich zahlen. Mein Knie ist leider noch so dick, dass es am Montag punktiert werden muß. 
Trotzdem werde ich da sein. Ich möchte ja die neuen 29er Gemsen sehen und am Ziel in Empfang nehmen.


----------



## gigabike_de (16. September 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> klasse! Gibt es Fotos?
> 
> Ich heute nur auf ner sehr  lockeren Ga1 Rheinrunde....



Oh, unseren neudeutschen Mitbürger, sind wieder auf "Rapfen" (Raub-Karpfen) Jagt im Rhein. Die ziehen da manchmal, ganz schön dicke Brocken raus.
Hab heute eine "Nette" Tour gemacht, bei nicht mehr so gutem Wetter.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## rhoenzorro (16. September 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Stelle meinen Renngemsenstartplatz am Sonntag zur Disposition. Wer vor Ort nachmelden möchte kann ja meine Anmeldung auf sich umschreiben lassen und das Startgeld bitte an mich zahlen. Mein Knie ist leider noch so dick, dass es am Montag punktiert werden muß.
> Trotzdem werde ich da sein. Ich möchte ja die neuen 29er Gemsen sehen und am Ziel in Empfang nehmen.




*Gute Besserung! H.P. *


----------



## miyata (16. September 2011)

Danke, alles halb so wild. Wenn ich nicht nächste Woche in Urlaub fliegen würde, würde ich starten. Ich habe aber Bedenken, dass ich dann im Urlaub nicht laufen kann. Bei einer Städtetour ist das schon doof. Dann muß ich halt noch in Büschel alles in Grund und Boden fahren.


----------



## carboni1 (16. September 2011)

Nur Blöd das die Topfahrer am Sonntag wo anderst sind und in Büchel alle wieder am Start!


----------



## miyata (16. September 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Nur Blöd das die Topfahrer am Sonntag wo anderst sind und in Büchel alle wieder am Start!


 
Wenn du mit Topfahrer nicht Gemsen meinst, kann es doch für unsere Starter nur gut sein.
Bei uns sind alle Gemsen TopfahrerJede Gemse auf seine eigene Art.

Das Streckenprofil in Büschel kommt doch unseren Rädern sehr entgegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (16. September 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Wenn du mit Topfahrer nicht Gemsen meinst, kann es doch für unsere Starter nur gut sein.
> Bei uns sind alle Gemsen TopfahrerJede Gemse auf seine eigene Art.


 
Natürlich nicht Gemsen!


----------



## T-Brex (17. September 2011)

hier noch ein Nachschlag.....aus TVMittelrhein....vom Sebamed Bikeday.....ab 16min:30sec. kommt der Bericht....sind auch einige Gemsen im Bild zu sehen...

http://www.tv-mittelrhein.com/?conlabz_video=region-aktuell-vom-12-09-2011


----------



## miyata (17. September 2011)

Nochmal der Hinweis an die Gemsen, die morgen beim Gallahan Marathon nach melden wollen. Meine Anmeldung kann umgemeldet werden, da ich nicht starten kann.


----------



## T-Brex (18. September 2011)

....zurück vom Gallahan....

....*alle *Gemsen die ins Ziel gekommen sind, haben in den AK´s gute top Ten Platzierungen eingefahren !!!Der dickste Regen blieb uns erspart....der kam erst als wir schon im Ziel waren....mit den Rennen wars das so ziemlich für dieses Jahr....wer noch Chancen hat in der PX Challenge nach oben zu steigen kann dies abschließend im Oktober in Büchel tun

*Nächsten Samstag heißt es dann wieder:*

*um ayn in Sayn am Schloß sayn

M*ittwoch natürlich wie immer die Fayerabendrunde mit Après-Bike!


----------



## miyata (18. September 2011)

Welche Plätze sind den am Ende für die, die ins Ziel gefahren sind herausgekommen? 
@Hangi: Wenn möglich bitte an den Link für die Lampe denken.


----------



## carboni1 (18. September 2011)

Bin auch wieder zurück! War auf einem sicheren 2. Platz unterwegs bis ich mich nach 37 km verfahren habe 18.Platz blieb nur noch übrig!


----------



## T-Brex (18. September 2011)

Müsli      AK Sen 3        7.Platz
T-Brex   AK Sen 2         9.Platz
Hangi     AK Sen2         4.Platz

alle Kurzstrecke


----------



## CF-Rafi (18. September 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Welche Plätze sind den am Ende für die, die ins Ziel gefahren sind herausgekommen?



ich hoffe mit "Deiner Startnummer" wird es gut sein.
Wo ich gelandet bin ,weiss ich noch nicht,bin zeitig nach Hause gefahren. Warten wir mal die offiziellen Ergebnisse ab


----------



## miyata (18. September 2011)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> ich hoffe mit "Deiner Startnummer" wird es gut sein.
> Wo ich gelandet bin ,weiss ich noch nicht,bin zeitig nach Hause gefahren. Warten wir mal die offiziellen Ergebnisse ab


 
Ich dachte du hast noch den Rahmen gewonnen. Den hätten wir dann verkauft und brüderlich geteilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (18. September 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Ich dachte du hast noch den Rahmen gewonnen. Den hätten wir dann verkauft und brüderlich geteilt.



Was hättest Du dann gerne: das Vorder oder das Hinterteil


----------



## T-Brex (18. September 2011)

...der "junge Dall"..hat ein Gewinde auf der Stirn....zur Verschraubung des Helmssitzt bombenfest


----------



## carboni1 (18. September 2011)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Ob jetzt dein Scott-Teamvertrag verlängert wird


 
Geht es Dir wieder Besser?


----------



## miyata (18. September 2011)

Ich hätte schon Lust einige der verrückten Gemsen auch mal ohne Rad zu erleben, aber die Musik ist nun überhaupt nicht mein Fall. Vielleicht mit Stopfen in den Ohren.


----------



## CF-Rafi (18. September 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Ich hätte schon Lust einige der verrückten Gemsen auch mal ohne Rad zu erleben, aber die Musik ist nun überhaupt nicht mein Fall. Vielleicht mit Stopfen in den Ohren.



Du wirst aber keine Gemse bei Misikantenstadl erleben

Ich geniesse jetzt Entspannungsmusik pur: die 2011 Opeth - Heritage


----------



## miyata (18. September 2011)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Du wirst aber keine Gemse bei Misikantenstadl erleben


 
Schade Einige könnte ich mir gut im Dirndl vorstellen. Kräftige Waden für eine Lederhose haben ja nicht alle. Vielleicht die Stützstrümpfenträger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (18. September 2011)

Ich denke drüber nach.

Über Rock und Lippenstift.


----------



## CF-Rafi (18. September 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Schade Einige könnte ich mir gut im Dirndl vorstellen. Kräftige Waden für eine Lederhose haben ja nicht alle. Vielleicht die Stützstrümpfenträger



Apropos Strümpfe: ich hab bei durchstöbern der heutigen  Fotos im Gesichtebuch einen mit langen weissen Söckchen entdeckt.
Bitte freiwillig melden ,oder soll ich es verraten


----------



## miyata (18. September 2011)

Dann kannst du ja passend zu deinem 29er immer einen scharzen und einen weißen anziehen. Sieht bestimmt mega cool aus.
Wäre doch ein gutes neues Erkennungszeichen für die Gemsen.


----------



## CF-Rafi (18. September 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gesehen
> Aufstaygende Hitze
> 
> Wenn jemand willig ist welche in schwarz UNGETRAGEN  zu verticken für nen 10er nehm ich welche



Oh Gott, DU WARST DAS also

Nicht das es zum Fettisch wird


----------



## miyata (18. September 2011)

Und die bessere Hälfte hat den ganzen Vormittag zu Hause danach gesucht.
Hab jetzt einen wichtigen Termin. F A B I O Ich hab ja nicht so ein großes Lager zu Hause.


----------



## T-Brex (18. September 2011)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Zieh dir einen Rock an und kauf dir einen Lippenstift. Richtige Gemsen jören AC/DC bis es weh tut.
> 
> 
> LET THERE BE ROCK




und die hier sind auch Mega Gayl 

Eric van der Linde 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=543MQM58XoA"]VanderLinde - She's Rock 'n' Roll      - YouTube[/nomedia]

nach Van Halen und Herman Brood der nächste rockende Holländer !!!!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (18. September 2011)

War heute eine Veranstaltung ähnlich wie in Rhens die ich mir im nächsten Jahr nicht mehr antun muß. Wäre heute besser in St.Ingbert bei der deutschen Marathonmeisterschaft gestartet.
Das sich heute viele Mtb`ler verfahren haben und zusätzliche Km und Hm auf dem Tacho hatten ist die eine Sache.Dann gibt es noch die andere Fraktion,die durchs Verfahren unbewußt abkürzen und so mindestens 15 km weniger fuhren und ich anstatt AK zweiter oder dritter nur neunter wurde,ganz schöner Beschiss.
Anstatt mal auf den Tacho zu schauen und sich aus der Wertung nehmen zu lassen halten die natürlich ihr Mund,aber selbst bei den Gemsen in Rhens kam es vor,gell Rafi


----------



## T-Brex (18. September 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> ähäm
> Du meinst wohl eher die Gridgirls
> Ok zugegeben der Mann an der Zupfgayge ist richtig gut




Wie jetzt...da stimmt alles...die Girls, der Zupfer, der Beat, der BumpyBass, Gesang alles ....es stimmt alles


----------



## Andreas S. (18. September 2011)

Glückwunsch @RennGemsen

Wieso verfährt man sich auf einer "ausgeschilderten" Strecke?
Waren es Ortskundige? Gab es keine Streckenposten?
Wieso baut man keinen 2. Zeitnahmekontakt ein?


----------



## T-Brex (18. September 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ;oin moin. ergebnisse online.  Müsli 5 in seiner AK, 3 sec hinter dem 4.ten. Nur weil T Brex im Weg stand!




das ist nicht schlecht....letzte Woche bis 1700 h 10. dannn irgendwann 11.

heute bis ebend 9........und jetzt wieder 11.     ...wenns hier um 1. und 2. gehen würde, würde  ich mir das nicht gefallen lassen...so is mir egal ...bis vor 30min. gefühlter 9.ter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (18. September 2011)

bist halt zu langsam


----------



## carboni1 (18. September 2011)

Wie ich gesagt habe wäre ich in meiner AK 2. geworden


----------



## rhoenzorro (19. September 2011)

Bitte nicht nachmachen!!!


----------



## rhoenzorro (19. September 2011)

Keine Nägel sondern Schrauben...


----------



## rhoenzorro (19. September 2011)

Tztztztztztztz....


----------



## rhoenzorro (19. September 2011)

Das musst du mal den Handwerker sagen mit den Schrauben
Ich hoffe kann in drei Wochen Laufsport an fangen, den meine Waage sagt aber Hallo Jupp


----------



## Andreas S. (19. September 2011)

HAy Zorro,
schade das es dich so erwischt hat.Gute Genesung wünsche ich dir.
Wird bestimmt ne längere Geschichte. Besorge dir ne Rolle,dann kannst wenigstens bisschen radeln.Macht zwar kein Spaß,aber besser wie nix.

Noch ein Tip: Der Eisenpreis ist zur Zt. hoch,Vorsicht bei den Schrotthändler

Das Schlimmste ist wohl für dich das du nicht am 3.Oktober in Rengsdorf dabei sein kannst.Das ist eigentlich jedes Jahr das Highlight der gesamten Saison. 
Dafür sind alle anderen Gemsen aufgefordert 
3.Okt.2011 RWW in Rengsdorf  Geführte Touren für jeden Geschmack
Treffen 0945 Uhr Tennisterasse Rengsdorf
Start 1000Uhr   
guckst du hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=542733


----------



## miyata (19. September 2011)

Hi Jens,
das sieht ja übel aus. Bist du da mit dem Rad gestürzt. Ich hab ja nur mitbekommen das du aus irgend einem Grund im Krankenhaus warst.

Welchen Zeitansatz haben die Touren in Rengsdorf. Wenn das Wasser aus meinem Knie bis dahin "verdunstet" ist, würde ich auch gerne fahren.
Muß aber noch am gleichen Tag gegen 18:00 Uhr mit dem Zug nach Mannheim.


----------



## carboni1 (19. September 2011)

@Hangi
mir gefällt Dein Rad besser und wegen dem Gewicht würd ich mir keine Sorgen machen! Ne Federgabel und Scheibenbremsen wären mir auch lieber und Wichtiger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoenzorro (19. September 2011)

Danke Andy für die wünsche.
Rolle gute idee hat mir schon JayJay schon vorgeschlagen.
Wie schon mal gesagt, dieses Jahr muss ich pausieren.
Dann schaue ich mal....
Ja H.P bin mit den Bike gestürzt, hatte erst gedacht eine Prellung hätte ich. Der Helm sieht auch ganz gut aus.


----------



## Andreas S. (19. September 2011)

rhoenzorro schrieb:


> Danke Andy für die wünsche.
> Rolle gute idee hat mir schon JayJay schon vorgeschlagen.
> Wie schon mal gesagt, dieses Jahr muss ich pausieren.
> Dann schaue ich mal....
> Ja H.P bin mit den Bike gestürzt, hatte erst gedacht eine Prellung hätte ich. Der Helm sieht auch ganz gut aus.



Erkundige dich bei dem Helm Hersteller wegen Crash Replacement

@miyata
1800 Zug Mannheim? Logga,köntest sogar mit dem Rad dahin durchstarten


----------



## rhoenzorro (19. September 2011)

Da müsse ich mal bei Uvex nach fragen

Jedenfalls hat der Helm das gemacht was er verspricht (zu schützen).


----------



## rhoenzorro (19. September 2011)

_*Centurion Bike schick schick*_**


----------



## Andreas S. (19. September 2011)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> falsch 9,1 KG und noch UST Reifen. da gehen fast noch 600 Gramm.



ich hätte da noch ne Carbon Starrgabel für Disc macht dann nochmal ca.800gr.


----------



## Andreas S. (19. September 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ich hätte da noch ne Carbon Starrgabel für Disc macht dann nochmal ca.800gr.



die hab ich doch EXTRA für dich aufbewahrt
und dazu noch 1450er und ne Race Face Next SL Carbon Stütze und vorne steht ne 8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoenzorro (19. September 2011)

ich sehe schon einer der sich das Genick bricht.


----------



## Andreas S. (19. September 2011)

egal,Hauptsache wir knacken Seppls Mamba

also,butcher.Nun liegt es an dir


----------



## rhoenzorro (20. September 2011)

Müsli wie bist du auf diese Lebensweisheit gekommen?


----------



## T-Brex (20. September 2011)

Hallo die Damen

Mittwoch heißt: Fayerabendrunde  1700 h Schloß Sayn

bitte an Licht denken !!!...damit Ihr nach dem Après-Bike auch die Lampe am Rad anhabt...


----------



## klexx (21. September 2011)

Hallo an die mittwochsgemsen,

Habe gestern und heute super geführte touren durch den vinschau gemacht.

Jetzt mache ich was ich jeden mittwoch mache.  Apre'bike 


Bis bald im wald 


klexx



---
- Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Brex (21. September 2011)

Genau K-Lexx. Heute haben sich die gloraychen Sieben Gemsen den Après-Bike verdient. 35 km und knapp 600 hm. Einmal Höhr und zurück.


----------



## rhoenzorro (22. September 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Genau K-Lexx. Heute haben sich die gloraychen Sieben Gemsen den Après-Bike verdient. 35 km und knapp 600 hm. Einmal Höhr und zurück.



 Da war der Après-Bike mehr im Vordergrund als die Tour...gelle
Klexxi schönen Urlaub!


----------



## cklein (22. September 2011)

Heidenei...aktuell schaffe ich es nicht zu den Ausfahrten. Alleine im Oktober bin ich wieder drei Wochen auf Achse in der Lausitz. Mein Auslandseinsatz (Afghanistan) rückt immer näher und es muss noch einiges geübt werden.
Werde also sporadisch in Sayn auftauchen. Bin ja noch nicht weg...


----------



## CF-Rafi (23. September 2011)

Hi Gemsen,

bin morgen mit Helmut um Ayn in Sayn dabay.

Habe noch im Netz 3 Bilder von Gemsen bei Gallahaan gefunden
Die Ergebnise der Langstrecke sind auch korrigiert worden.
Den Uwe wird's freuen


----------



## Deleted 56720 (24. September 2011)

Heute wieder Schontag in Sayn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (24. September 2011)

Für Kurzentschlossene

Morgen findet das 22. Limburger City-Rennen statt.

Vielleicht trifft man ja eine Gemse


----------



## CF-Rafi (24. September 2011)

Heute um Ayn in Sayn :


  6 Speed-Gemsen offroad bei tollstem Spätsommerwetter.
  Viele Trails up and down,viel Staub , 4 Radler und 1 Weizen (Alkfrei).
Und bevor die Frage kommt:warum nur 5 Getränke für 6 Gemsen....die eine Gemse musste schnellstens nach Hause



  Am Ende waren es 53 km 1300 Hm 
  Vielen Dank an den Fiddel für seine Guidodienste


...und was habt Ihr so gemacht


----------



## Jaymano75 (24. September 2011)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Heute um Ayn in Sayn :
> 
> 
> 6 Speed-Gemsen offroad bei tollstem Spätsommerwetter.
> ...





Ich war heute wandern mit der Family auf dem Hasenpfad 
zu Fuß nur halb so flowig .....


----------



## Andreas S. (24. September 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Ich war heute wandern mit der Family auf dem Hasenpfad
> zu Fuß nur halb so flowig .....



..das Tempo war aber gleich,oder?


----------



## Jaymano75 (24. September 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ..das Tempo war aber gleich,oder?



Berghoch fast 


dafür haben wir einen Schatz gefunden ....






Heute zufällig entdeckt...einen Schatz vom geo-caching ... hatte erst  gedacht es ist eine Brotdose von einem Penner...aber bei näherer  Betrachtung ein Schatz... MausHeft für die Kinder ... wir haben dafür was anderes reingelegt und uns auch ins Finderbüchlein eingetragen


----------



## carboni1 (24. September 2011)

Da stehen meistens auch die Daten für das GPS drin wo der nächste "Schatz" liegt!


----------



## miyata (25. September 2011)

Hallo Gemsen, zurück aus ISTANBUL. Hab es geschafft dort keinen Döner zu essen. 
Dafür war ich aber einmal beim schönen, großen, gelben M
Ich glaub ich bin noch nie soviel zu Fuß gelaufen. Morgen noch mal radeln, obwohl das Knie immer noch dick ist. Ich hoffe, das es mit dem 3. Oktober klappt (25. HH-Tag) und Dienstreise nach Mannheim. Werde mich am Dienstag nach den genauen Fahrzeiten erkundigen.


----------



## Andreas S. (25. September 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Hallo Gemsen, zurück aus ISTANBUL.
> Ich glaub ich bin noch nie soviel zu Fuß gelaufen.



Aber dafür gibt es doch Flugzeuge
Hättest mal lieber jemanden gefragt,der hier auf der Richtigen Rheinseite lebt.


----------



## miyata (25. September 2011)

Unglaublich, wenn ich das gewußt hätte.
Bei meinem nächsten Urlaub hole ich mir vorher rechtsraynische Gemsentipps.
Geile Stadt. Jeden Tag fast so viel Menschen in der Stadt wie bei Rhein in Flammen. Einfach unglaublich.
Dort ist die Welt noch in Ordnung. Es gibt dort mehr Schuhgeschäfte mit nur Herrenschuhen als für Frauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoenzorro (25. September 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Unglaublich, wenn ich das gewußt hätte.
> Bei meinem nächsten Urlaub hole ich mir vorher rechtsraynische Gemsentipps.
> Geile Stadt. Jeden Tag fast so viel Menschen in der Stadt wie bei Rhein in Flammen. Einfach unglaublich.
> Dort ist die Welt noch in Ordnung. Es gibt dort mehr Schuhgeschäfte mit nur Herrenschuhen als für Frauen.



Freut mich das es dir in deinen Urlaub gefallen hat
Mich würde es da nicht ihn ziehen, aber das ist geschmack sache wo es einen hin verschlägt.


----------



## miyata (26. September 2011)

Wünsche allen Gemsen einen schönen, sonnigen Tag. Werde meinen letzten Urlaubstag genießen. (Frauchen ist schon wieder arbeiten) Heute Nachmittag gehts dann endlich noch mal aufs Rad, damit ich am 3. mithalten kann.


----------



## rhoenzorro (26. September 2011)

Dann viel Glück und Spass H.P

Heute gehe ich nochmal ins Krankenhaus.


----------



## miyata (26. September 2011)

Morgen Jens, ich hoffe, du langweilst dich nicht zu tode. Kannst ja am 3. auch zum Zielbereich kommen, damit man sich noch mal sieht. Meld mich mal ab. Muß mich um die Hausarbeit kümmern.


----------



## rhoenzorro (26. September 2011)

Es ich echt schlimm H.P.

Kann kein Autofahren, alles nur mit der linken hand machen.
Vielleicht finde ich einen der mich fährt.

Ich versuch es auch mit der Hausarbeit....


----------



## T-Brex (27. September 2011)

Hallo die Damen 

Hier das Programm für die nächsten Tage:

*Mittwoch  1700 h* Schloß Sayn Fayerabendrunde mit Après-Bike (Licht mitbringen!!)

*Samstag 1300 h*  Schloß Sayn  Samstags um ayn in Sayn

*Montag **0930 h *(Tag der deutschen Einheit) Rengsdorf Tennisterasse   8. RWW Trophy (geführte Tour mit Vepflegung )

Bitte zu allen Terminen zahlraych erschaynen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinHesseInRLP (27. September 2011)

Mittwoch: Dabei.
Samstag: Dabei.
Montag: Vielleicht dabei.


----------



## Kruko (27. September 2011)

Hallo in die Runde. Ich bin der zeit in unregelmäßigen Abständen in Virneburg auf einen Lehrgang. 

Gibt es hier in der Gegend ein paar nette Trails, die man fahren kann?? (Ich weiß: Dumme Frage, da es diese sicherlich geben wird. Ich werde sie nur nicht finden). 

Vielleicht kann ich mich auch einer Gruppe, welche regelmäßig in der Woche fährt anschließen. Gerne auch für den einen oder anderen Nightride.


----------



## T-Brex (28. September 2011)

10Gemsen, 28 km, knapp 600 hm. Grenzau und zurück...Trails Trails Trails.....die 11. Gemse hat sich dann noch rechtzeitig zum Après Bike eingefunden........hat wie immer Spaß gemacht


----------



## rhoenzorro (28. September 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> 10Gemsen, 28 km, knapp 600 hm. Grenzau und zurück...Trails Trails Trails.....die 11. Gemse hat sich dann noch rechtzeitig zum Après Bike eingefunden........hat wie immer Spaß gemacht



Erst 10 dann 11Gemsen seltsame vermehrung...  

Menno ohne mich


----------



## Jaymano75 (28. September 2011)

vielleicht war es er?


----------



## Schicko (28. September 2011)

Jo warn da noch beim Rabi :Bier: hät Spaß gemacht!!!


----------



## Schicko (28. September 2011)

On eh schnäpse!


----------



## rhoenzorro (28. September 2011)

Na Schicko war den da nicht was zuviel?


----------



## Schicko (29. September 2011)

rhoenzorro schrieb:


> Na Schicko war den da nicht was zuviel?



Nö nö


----------



## miyata (29. September 2011)

Du hast es gut! Kannst so früh anfangen zu arbeiten, dass du Nachmittags schön in der Sonne radeln kannst. Ich hatte gestern nur ne schnelle Runde mit 25Km und 550 Hm in 1Std 05 min.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (29. September 2011)

Trainierst du schon fürs nächste Frühjahr? Dann kannst du ja in deiner AK richtig zuschlagen.


----------



## Schicko (29. September 2011)

hells bells


----------



## Schicko (29. September 2011)

TNT


----------



## rhoenzorro (29. September 2011)

Schicko schrieb:


> TNT



Schicko hört wieder zu viel AC/DC


----------



## Schicko (29. September 2011)

rhoenzorro schrieb:


> Schicko hört wieder zu viel AC/DC



Yeh you are right men


----------



## T-Brex (29. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

 unsere Klamotten sind heute gekommen...und ich habe schon kommissioniert  !

 Ab sofort kann abgeholt werden !


----------



## rhoenzorro (29. September 2011)

Schicko schrieb:


> Yeh you are right men



Thunderstruck


----------



## rhoenzorro (29. September 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> unsere Klamotten sind heute gekommen...und ich habe schon kommissioniert  !
> 
> Ab sofort kann abgeholt werden !



Schön nur fliegen kann ich noch nicht


----------



## T-Brex (29. September 2011)

Jupp.....Du hast ein schweres Paket.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoenzorro (29. September 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Jupp.....Du hast ein schweres Paket.....



Gell du hast eine Vollbusige Blondine in dem Paket für mich versteckt


----------



## T-Brex (29. September 2011)

rhoenzorro schrieb:


> Gell du hast eine Vollbusige Blondine in dem Paket für mich versteckt



leider nicht...


----------



## T-Brex (1. Oktober 2011)

Wer sich bei diesem super sonnigen Oktoberwetter die Samstagstour entgehen läßt, dem ist fast nicht zu helfen ....

Geplant: eine schöne Sonnentour über Teile des Rheinsteigs Richtung Nord........die Tour sind wir schon gefahren....ist nur eine mittlere Tour( aber wunderschön !!!), da wir ja für Montag in Rengsdorf noch ein paar Körner brauchen....

Bitte recht zahlraych....aber bei dem Wetter ist das ja sowieso so...


----------



## rhoenzorro (1. Oktober 2011)

Viel Spass bei der Tour

Und vergesst euere Sonnenbrille nicht


----------



## Focusine (1. Oktober 2011)

Tja, bei dem schönen Wetter ist Pferdestall-Streichen angesagt, damit die Hoppas wieder ein schönes Schlafzimmer haben, wenn die Weidesaison zu Ende ist.... 

Bis Mo in Re

LG
Jutta


----------



## T-Brex (1. Oktober 2011)

Bis Mo. Ju !



@All es sind auch noch Multitücher zu haben !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (1. Oktober 2011)

Herrliches Sonnentoürchen

60 km und 800 hm, 8 Gemsen, 1 Rittberger mit Bremse gabodd, und kurz danach noch ein riesen Knall....Reifen zerschoßen...habe ich soooo auch noch nie erlebt....das gab ausreichend Zeit für eine wunderschöne Rast auf der Edmondshütte über Leutesdorf....

Das war wieder die Hammastone "light" Tour


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Oktober 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Herrliches Sonnentoürchen
> 
> 60 km und 800 hm, 8 Gemsen, 1 Rittberger mit Bremse gabodd, und kurz danach noch ein riesen Knall....Reifen zerschoßen...habe ich soooo auch noch nie erlebt....das gab ausreichend Zeit für eine wunderschöne Rast auf der Edmondshütte über Leutesdorf....
> 
> Das war wieder die Hammastone "light" Tour



und das Kläbeband an mein Lenkrad ist ab

Trotzdem eine echt schöne Strecke


----------



## miyata (1. Oktober 2011)

Hast du damit den Reifen repariert.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (1. Oktober 2011)

Für den schnellen Boxenstopp (Laufradwechsel) gibt es für meine Frau heute Nacht das volle Verwöhnprogrammmmmmm
Danke noch an die Gemsen die warten mußten


----------



## miyata (1. Oktober 2011)

Glaubst du nicht, dass du dabei auch Gemsenbaystand brauchst.


----------



## carboni1 (1. Oktober 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Für den schnellen Boxenstopp (Laufradwechsel) gibt es für meine Frau heute Nacht das volle Verwöhnprogrammmmmmm
> Danke noch an die Gemsen die warten mußten


 

Haste Sahne und Erdbeeren im Haus


----------



## Judo-Uwe (1. Oktober 2011)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Haste Sahne und Erdbeeren im Haus


Spritzsahne und rote Beete die ich sonst vor einem Rennen löffele


----------



## carboni1 (1. Oktober 2011)

Mano man muss man Dir alles sagen! Rote Beete gibt Flecken


----------



## T-Brex (1. Oktober 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Spritzsahne und rote Beete die ich sonst vor einem Rennen löffele




Respekt..hört sich nicht gut an.....aber anschaynend hast Du in der Flyawaybar ayniges gelernt...



Hä....haste die Kiste schon ??

Judo-Uwe 
  			Mitglied    



 

				Registriert seit: Jan 2010
 				 				 				 				Bike: Müsing-Hardtails und Cannondale Flash 29er Carbon 1 von CustomCycling


----------



## Jaymano75 (1. Oktober 2011)

heute auch eine schöne 2h GA1 Rollrunde am Rhein. Mensch das ist ja eine tolle Bikewoche....und noch nicht zu Ende..... Nächste Woche gehts nach Obersdorf.

Und eben kam ein Bekannter mit nem Scott E-Bike...bin auch mal kurz ne Runde mit gefahren ... ist wie Mofa fahren ....eine Pedalumdrehung und ab geht die Kiste .... nein ich trainiere lieber weiter ohne Batterie. Werde auch so mit S.Andy aufn Köppel kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (1. Oktober 2011)

Meinste dann nimm lieber das E Bike S.A.war heute gut unterwegs!


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Oktober 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Und eben kam ein Bekannter mit nem Scott E-Bike...bin auch mal kurz ne Runde mit gefahren ... ist wie Mofa fahren ....eine Pedalumdrehung und ab geht die Kiste .... nein ich trainiere lieber weiter ohne Batterie. Werde auch so mit S.Andy aufn Köppel kommen



genauuu,alles andere wäre eine Enttäuschung für mich

und der Fidel hat sich heute verbabbelt.Hat unser intimstes Geheimnis verraten.Bahhh,du SchuftZur Bestrafung darf er die grüne Plane nicht mehr mit benutzen.


----------



## miyata (3. Oktober 2011)

So wieder zu Hause von der anderen Raynsayte
Vielen Dank an die Veranstalter und an Gemsenguide Andy. Ich muß zugeben auch bei euch gibt es schöne Strecken und der Wechsel auf die andere Seite hat sich gelohnt. 
Bauch ist voll mit Kaffee und Kuchen. Ein gelungener Tag


----------



## Judo-Uwe (3. Oktober 2011)

Wir fanden es auch schön ,es waren dann doch noch 60 km und 900 Hm mit An-und Abreise per Bike.
Marc hat jetzt den Ritterschlag für die Mittwochstour und das alles ohne zu meckern.


----------



## miyata (3. Oktober 2011)

Früh übt sich was eine Gemse werden will.


----------



## Schicko (3. Oktober 2011)

Ja,ham auch net gemeckert 75km, 1350Hm,4 Weizen un jede Menge Spass Super Tour nur der Andy kann kein Pfarrer werden,hält seine 
Schäfchen net zusammen!


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Oktober 2011)

ich war heute so schnell das ich die 50er Runde 2x gefahren bin und keiner hats mitbekommen.
104km 1450hm und Schnauze voll

War richtig lustisch heut


----------



## miyata (3. Oktober 2011)

Mit Schäfchen ist es ja auch einfacher als mit Gemsen.


----------



## Schicko (3. Oktober 2011)

Sind alle eingeschlafen? Gute Nacht John Boy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (3. Oktober 2011)

Zuviel Weizen macht müde. An der Tour kann es nicht gelegen haben.


----------



## T-Brex (3. Oktober 2011)

...von wegen...mir hats heute mit 54 km und in dem Tempo gereicht....nächstes mal fahre ich auch mit dem E-Bike....dann is einfacher......schöne schnelle Sonnen-Roller-Tour...

@Klaus and the Rengsdorfer kannst uns für nächstes Jahr wieder eintragen...da simma wieder dabbay...


und 

am *Mittwoch 1700 h* gibts dann wieder Trails...und Après-Bike...bei gutem Wetter nochmal zum draußen sitzen


----------



## ww-ck (4. Oktober 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute an den Bambini.


----------



## cklein (4. Oktober 2011)

Von mir auch alles Gute


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Olli du alda Babbsack.Alles Gute zum 50. Geburtstag.
Müsli,miyata ,tosche und Sepp (glaub ich auch) freuen sich schon auf einen neuen Konkurenten in AK3


----------



## miyata (4. Oktober 2011)

Auch von meiner Raynsayte einen Glückwunsch an das Gemsengeburtstagskind. 
Tosche und Sepp in AK3 Dann lassen sie sich aber bei der Anmeldung schätzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (4. Oktober 2011)

Olli Bambini 

Alles gute zum 50. hast Dich gut gehalten....gehts auch noch für 49 durch
....und halte Dir schonmal Pfingsten 2012 für Bike a Clock frei !!!!


----------



## miyata (4. Oktober 2011)

Jungens meine Lampe ist da. Jetzt werden wir dem Schicko mal zeigen was Licht ist. Der fährt jetzt nur noch in seinem eigenen Schatten.


----------



## Schicko (4. Oktober 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Jungens meine Lampe ist da. Jetzt werden wir dem Schicko mal zeigen was Licht ist. Der fährt jetzt nur noch in seinem eigenen Schatten.



Ne Chinafunsel


----------



## miyata (4. Oktober 2011)

Ne ne ne. Auf unsrer Raynsayte kauft man sich richtige Lampen Es ist eine LD4 Selbstbaulampe mit 2300 Lumen. Dagegen ist deine Lupine eine Wunderkerze.


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Oktober 2011)

endlich ist den Ureinwohner auf der falschen Rheinseite ein Licht aufgegangen.
Allerdings wiegen 2300 Lumen ne ganze Menge.Brauchst doch bestimmt eine Wasserkühlung für die Funzel.
Dein Fahrtwind wird da wohl nicht reichen.


----------



## EinHesseInRLP (4. Oktober 2011)

So, von meiner Seite auch nochmal Dank an den bzw. die Tourführer vom Montag!

Bin Mittwoch leider nicht dabei, Tagung in Baden Baden 

Bis Samstag !


----------



## miyata (4. Oktober 2011)

Ach Andy! Deswegen hab ich doch ein 29er, damit ich schnell genug für Fahrtwind sorgen kann. So schwer ist die Lampe gar nicht und ihr müßt ja so schnell vor mir her fahren, damit ihr euer eigenes Licht seht. 
Hier Infos zur Lampe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=491317


----------



## Schicko (4. Oktober 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Ach Andy! Deswegen hab ich doch ein 29er, damit ich schnell genug für Fahrtwind sorgen kann. So schwer ist die Lampe gar nicht und ihr müßt ja so schnell vor mir her fahren, damit ihr euer eigenes Licht seht.
> Hier Infos zur Lampe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=491317



Der Test ist ja 1 Jahr her,hoffentlich wurde die Lampe weiterentwickeltmeine Betty is en 2008 Modell,schau dir mal die neue an


----------



## VerenaZ750 (5. Oktober 2011)

Huhu,

wer ist denn alles am Sonntag in Büchel dabei?
hab mich gerade für die Mittelstrecke angemeldet.
das fläschie will mal richtig ausgeführt werden  : ) 

Liebe Grüße aus Mayen
Verena


----------



## dosenfeuer (5. Oktober 2011)

VerenaZ750 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> wer ist denn alles am Sonntag in Büchel dabei?
> hab mich gerade für die Mittelstrecke angemeldet.
> ...




Hallo Verena,

schau dir mal den Wetterbericht an. Das Fläschie wird wohl ein Matschie. Dies sollte das Abschiedsrennen für meine  Rohloffdose werden. Auch ich rüste auf und steige auf Carbon und Kettenschaltung um.

Mal schaun, ob ich dies meiner R.-Dose am Sonntag nochmal antue.

Gruß

Dosenfeuer

Gruß

Dosenfeuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (5. Oktober 2011)

Schicko schrieb:


> Der Test ist ja 1 Jahr her,hoffentlich wurde die Lampe weiterentwickeltmeine Betty is en 2008 Modell,schau dir mal die neue an


 
Auch wenn die neue Betty etwas besser sein sollte, was ich nicht glaube, kostet meine nur die Hälfte.


----------



## Schicko (5. Oktober 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Auch wenn die neue Betty etwas besser sein sollte, was ich nicht glaube, kostet meine nur die Hälfte.



Ist auch egal,machen beide viel Licht!


----------



## miyata (5. Oktober 2011)

Da hast du vollkommen Recht. Wir können ja gemeinsam für die anderen den Weg beleuchten. 
P.S. Hast du eigentlich um die Zeit nichts zu arbeiten.


----------



## Schicko (5. Oktober 2011)

Ne Stunde Mittag ist doch normal


----------



## Andreas S. (5. Oktober 2011)

so,seid ihr endlich fertisch mit eurer Erleuchtung?
Schaut lieber mal in meinen Bikemarkt Anzeigen.
Und nit nur guggen sondern och kaufe, bevor das Zeugs schlecht wird
Gemsen werden natürlich bevorzugt behandelt


----------



## miyata (5. Oktober 2011)

Davon paßt ja nichts an ein Cannondale. Es steht ja überall ein R drauf.


----------



## Andreas S. (5. Oktober 2011)

ich taufe dir deine Karre auch um auf CannondeR
nee
CannondaleR

Mein Bikemarkthttp://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/56724


----------



## Jaymano75 (5. Oktober 2011)

Was macht man Mittwochs .....

genau -ApresBike







Grüße aus dem Allgäu (Oberstdorf)


----------



## Andreas S. (5. Oktober 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Was macht man Mittwochhs .....
> 
> genau -ApresBke
> 
> ...



:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (5. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt glaub ich es auch. Bratwurst macht schnell.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebe "alte" Freunde,

vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche...
freu mich schon darauf nochmal ne Runde mit euch zu drehen. Leider ist derzeit das andere Hobby mit dem runden Leder etwas stärker vertreten. Muß mich derzeit um zwei Teams kümmern, und die Arbeit für den DFB ist auch noch da...
Deswegen: Kette rechts, und los geht's...

Bis demnäx in der Brex...

@Tosche
Für 24er an Pfingsten bitte ich darum fest eingeplant zu werden

Liebe Grüße aus dem Westerwald
Bambini "Olli"


----------



## Jaymano75 (5. Oktober 2011)

ich wusste dass ihr es gut findet 

Zum ersten mal in Bayern 

Wollte nicht auffallen und brauche Power für die Bergbahn mogen früh


----------



## T-Brex (6. Oktober 2011)

Die Mittwochstour hatte heute auf wenig Kilometer, viele Höhenmeter...so waren wir am Ende bei 32 km und über 750 Hm.
So kann man sich in der Brex austoben......mit Après -Bikw


----------



## Judo-Uwe (6. Oktober 2011)

VerenaZ750 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> wer ist denn alles am Sonntag in Büchel dabei?
> hab mich gerade für die Mittelstrecke angemeldet.
> ...


Dann sind wir schon zu zweit,bin auf der Langstrecke und vergiß die Bikeschuhe nicht.
Waren gestern zu viert zur Burg Eltz mit Vorspiel in Monreal.Die Trails waren staubtrocken.


----------



## carboni1 (6. Oktober 2011)

morgen ich denk noch drüber nach wegen büchel!
welche vier waren gestern unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann erkennen wo die Bratwürste sind 



Jaymano75 schrieb:


> ich wusste dass ihr es gut findet
> 
> Zum ersten mal in Bayern
> 
> Wollte nicht auffallen und brauche Power für die Bergbahn mogen früh


----------



## fritzie (6. Oktober 2011)

anbei Bildschen vom Verfolgerteam 55 km vorm neuen Tunnel in Rengsdorf



> die flammneue lange Winterhose Gr. L ist mir leider zu klein - kann die jemand gebrauchen ?


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Oktober 2011)

das Foto ist hinter dem neuen Tunnel gemacht


----------



## VerenaZ750 (6. Oktober 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Dann sind wir schon zu zweit,bin auf der Langstrecke und vergiß die Bikeschuhe nicht.
> Waren gestern zu viert zur Burg Eltz mit Vorspiel in Monreal.Die Trails waren staubtrocken.





Hi,

wir fahren morgen Mittag mal bisschen hier rum. 
Tja am Wetter kann man nichts machen. wir waren ja wirklich verwöhnt von den letzten Tagen. : ) 
Bis Sonntag dann.

Let's Matschie: )

LG aus Faid


----------



## T-Brex (7. Oktober 2011)

Dann mal viel Glück für die Matsch-Renn-Gemsen....

Alle die nicht in Büchel starten sind herzlich eingeladen :

*am Samstag um ayn in Sayn am Schloß zu sayn*

bitte recht zahlraych


----------



## Andreas S. (7. Oktober 2011)

oooooohhh,muß ich auch um ayn in saynsayn?
Habe meine Karre gerade pickobello sauber gemacht.


----------



## T-Brex (7. Oktober 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> oooooohhh,muß ich auch um ayn in saynsayn?
> Habe meine Karre gerade pickobello sauber gemacht.




Startest Du in Büchel ???

Nee !!!

Also mußt Du natürlich um ayn in Sayn sayn


----------



## miyata (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde wenn es geht auch um ayn in Sayn sayn. Aber nur um die Bekleidung zu holen. 
Für mich ist Radfahren erst einmal gestrichen, Zinkverband ums rechte Knie. Nach Auskunft des Arztes Athroskopie erforderlich.  Ausgerechnet das Knie was bis jetzt noch in Ordnung war. Nicht das was ich mir beim Sturz verletzt hab.


----------



## T-Brex (7. Oktober 2011)

Hi Äjtsch Piih

bitte dann bis 1230 h bei mir gewesen sein.


----------



## miyata (7. Oktober 2011)

Schick mir mal eine PN mit der Adresse, ich war ja erst einmal bei dir und weiß nicht ob ich das wieder finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (7. Oktober 2011)

bist Du [email protected]?....    du hast email


----------



## miyata (7. Oktober 2011)

Yes!


----------



## rhoenzorro (7. Oktober 2011)

H.P Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## miyata (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Jens,
ja ist schon ärgerlich. Hab mir am Sonntag zu Hause das Knie verdreht. Hab bei der Tour in Rengsdorf nichts gemerkt, aber danach hat das Knie beim gehen mehrfach blockiert. Ergebnis, Miniskus oder Knorpel geschädigt. Heut hat der Arzt eine Spritze Wasser rausgezogen. Jeztzt in die Röhre und dann sehn wir weiter. Aber alles nichts im Vergleich zu deiner Verletzung.


----------



## rhoenzorro (7. Oktober 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Hallo Jens,
> ja ist schon ärgerlich. Hab mir am Sonntag zu Hause das Knie verdreht. Hab bei der Tour in Rengsdorf nichts gemerkt, aber danach hat das Knie beim gehen mehrfach blockiert. Ergebnis, Miniskus oder Knorpel geschädigt. Heut hat der Arzt eine Spritze Wasser rausgezogen. Jeztzt in die Röhre und dann sehn wir weiter. Aber alles nichts im Vergleich zu deiner Verletzung.



Autsch! das ist nicht so schön...
Ach ich sehe mich nächstes Jahr wieder auf dem Bike


----------



## miyata (7. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich keine Schmerzen hab fahr ich erst mal weiter. Ich warte nur bis der Verband wieder weg ist. Ich muss ja nichts übertreiben. Zudem will ich unbedingt mal meine Lampe testen.


----------



## rhoenzorro (7. Oktober 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Wenn ich keine Schmerzen hab fahr ich erst mal weiter. Ich warte nur bis der Verband wieder weg ist. Ich muss ja nichts übertreiben. Zudem will ich unbedingt mal meine Lampe testen.



Das würde ich erstmal lassen und kuriere es mal aus sonst hast du länger mit zu tun... Besser ist das!


----------



## miyata (7. Oktober 2011)

Mal sehn. Wenn ich zur Arbeit kann, kann ich auch Radfahrn. Es tut ja nichts weh. Und beim Radln hab ich ja eigentlich nur die Bewegung und nicht so eine starke Belastung im Gelenk wie beim Gehen oder Laufen. Die Zeit wirds zeigen.


----------



## Jaymano75 (7. Oktober 2011)

Morgen geht es wieder home !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (8. Oktober 2011)

moin,
das Wetter scheint ja heute mal wieder zu passen.
Gibt es schon Tourvorschläge?
Ansonsten wäre die grobe Richtung Maischeid,Anhausen o.ä. für mich sehr sinnvoll,da ich dann zwecks Pkw-Abwesenheit mit meinem Radl anreisen könnte.


----------



## gigabike_de (8. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Andreas,


welche Bremse, war es noch mal?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Oktober 2011)

DarkHorse schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> 
> welche Bremse, war es noch mal?
> ...



achja,da war doch was.
Ich hab ne Formula R1.


*So,ich fahr dann mal los.Bis um ayn in sayn.*


----------



## VerenaZ750 (8. Oktober 2011)

an die Büchel-Starter: 

Nass und kalt hier in der Eifel. Es herbstelt sehr!

Klamotten-und Reifenwahl schwierig! Fahre jetzt nochmal ne kurze Vorbelastung.

Bis morgen zur Schlammschlacht! ich freu mich!
Viele Grüße
Verena


----------



## T-Brex (8. Oktober 2011)

60 km 1000 hm
6 Gemsen 
seit langer Zeit mal wieder Köppel, mit großer Anfahrt über Dog-City..und wie immer : den Regen ausgetanzt !!!...trocken durchgekommen...das soll uns mal einer nachmachen.

Bis Mittwoch


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Oktober 2011)

Bist du ne Abkürzung gefahren?
Ich hatte 94km und 1400hm.

Das es in Sayn bei jedem Wetter immer und immer wieder trocken bleibt ist mir schon fast unheimlich.

Auf meiner Anreise von Steimel nach Sayn bin ich 2x in den Regen gekommenDas war nicht schön,aber kalt.
Dafür hat es sich dann doch wieder gelohnt.1x Köppel und zurück,und Frauchen hat mich dann abgeholt in Sayn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (8. Oktober 2011)

nee....wir haben unsere Tachos nicht frisiert....


----------



## EinHesseInRLP (8. Oktober 2011)

Also dass man wirklich so viel Glück haben kann und ohne einen einzigen Tropfen da durchkommt ist wirklich der Wahnsinn 

Ich hatte 59km und 1110 HM aufm Tacho.


----------



## cklein (8. Oktober 2011)

Ihr habt es gut.
Könnt schön durch die Wälder rauf und runter radeln und ich muss unmittelbar an der polnischen Grenze mein Vaterland verteidigen.
Es sei euch gegönnt und 
viel Erfolg in Büchel


----------



## fritzie (9. Oktober 2011)

Hey Jupp - alte Säge - herzlichen G. und alles Gute - hoffe das die Gräten wieder gut zusammenwachsen und du nächstes Jahr wieder dabei bist


----------



## miyata (9. Oktober 2011)

Auch viele Glückwünsche ans Geburtstagskind von der anderen Raynsayte und für die Zukunft immer genug Luft im Reifen.


----------



## T-Brex (9. Oktober 2011)

Grätejupp 

Alles Gute zum *50.*


@miyata.....der wohnt auf der gleichen Seite wie Du


----------



## Schicko (9. Oktober 2011)

Alte Gräte und gute Besserung! Bald wieder Power im Wald


----------



## T-Brex (9. Oktober 2011)

Respekt  Turbo-Verena


----------



## Judo-Uwe (9. Oktober 2011)

Büchel heute morgen 3° die Sonne brannte langsam den Nebel weg,
eine Gemsin und Gemse stellten sich der Herausforderung.
Verena auf der Mittelstrecke erreichte eine Topplatzierung mit Platz zwei bei den Damen,wobei besonders hervorzuheben ist das es bei den Frauen keine Altersklasseneinteilung gibt.
Bei mir lief es bescheiden das schöne Wetter in den letzten Tagen hat mich verleitet viel zu trainieren das ich heute wohl übertrainiert war nur Platz 8 Ak selbst Berry von der SIG war ein Platz vor mir.
Die Strecke war diesmal gut ausgeschildert keine Probleme beim fahren.
Waren mit drei aktuellen deutschen Marathonmeister wieder Top-Leute am Start wie Eric Hühnlein,Max Friedrich und Heinrich Best.
@Verena wie siehts aus mit einem Bild von der Siegerehrung?!
Bis Mittwoch


----------



## T-Brex (9. Oktober 2011)

Hi Uwe...wärste besser im Bett geblieben...oder wärst wie Carlo auch die Funstrecke gefahren !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VerenaZ750 (9. Oktober 2011)

Danke danke!! 


Foto hochladen klappt leider nicht, obwohl ich´s verkleinert habe...


----------



## Judo-Uwe (9. Oktober 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hi Uwe...wärste besser im Bett geblieben...oder wärst wie dein Kumpel Carlo auch die Funstrecke gefahren !!!


 
Noch schlimmer habe extra frei beantragt hätte sonst 12 Std Dienst gehabt hat trotzdem mehr Spass gemacht
Nicht Funstrecke Mittelstrecke ,auf der Funstrecke tumelst du dich doch rum


----------



## carboni1 (9. Oktober 2011)

Dann sei Froh das ich nicht da war sonst wäre noch einer vor Dir gewesen


----------



## T-Brex (9. Oktober 2011)

@Uwe....nicht nur ich....da fahren auch noch andere...sonst wäre ich ja immer 1.



und Oberförsta


----------



## VerenaZ750 (9. Oktober 2011)

so, jetzt aber hoffentlich mit Bild...


----------



## T-Brex (9. Oktober 2011)

ätsch


----------



## VerenaZ750 (9. Oktober 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hey, dann hätte ich ja auch noch Chancen gehabt.
> Ich erinnere mich da an einen Dienstag vor 2 Wochen da war Uwe hinter mir
> Da war er auch platt zuviel Training ist dann doch Gift fürs Treppchen.
> Denke war nur Höflichkeit
> ...





ja danke


----------



## Jaymano75 (9. Oktober 2011)

Super Verena !!!! Schönes Foto - Klasse Leistung !!!


----------



## rhoenzorro (9. Oktober 2011)

*Danke für die Glückwünsche!

1.) H.P Ich Wohne in Kärlich Also Deine Rheinseite.
2.) Und T-Brex das bekommst du zurück mit der 50.
3.) Verena Hammerharte Leistung!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (9. Oktober 2011)

@zorro


----------



## T-Brex (9. Oktober 2011)

rhoenzorro schrieb:


> *Danke für die Glückwünsche!
> 
> 1.) H.P Ich Wohne in Kärlich Also Deine Rheinseite.
> 2.) Und T-Brex das bekommst du zurück mit der 50.
> 3.) Verena Hammerharte Leistung!*





Ja kein Problem...kannst am Mittwoch beim Rabbi in Heimbach vorbeikommen....ab ca. 2000 h kannste dort einen auf deinen 50. ausgeben


----------



## dosenfeuer (9. Oktober 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Super Verena !!!! Schönes Foto - Klasse Leistung !!!



wen meinste denn, den schönen Kerl in der Mitte?


----------



## T-Brex (9. Oktober 2011)




----------



## rhoenzorro (9. Oktober 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Ja kein Problem...kannst am Mittwoch beim Rabbi in Heimbach vorbeikommen....ab ca. 2000 h kannste dort einen auf deinen 50. ausgeben



Wenn Du mich fährst


----------



## miyata (9. Oktober 2011)

rhoenzorro schrieb:


> *Danke für die Glückwünsche!*
> 
> *1.) H.P Ich Wohne in Kärlich Also Deine Rheinseite.*
> *2.) Und T-Brex das bekommst du zurück mit der 50.*
> *3.) Verena Hammerharte Leistung!*


 
O.k. auf meiner Raynsayte aber auf der falschen Seite der Nette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (9. Oktober 2011)

dosenfeuer schrieb:


> wen meinste denn, den schönen Kerl in der Mitte?


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Oktober 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> _Zählen auch Bachläufe?
> Dein Territorialdenken ist aber stark ausgeprägt
> Da hab ich aber Glück, dass sich kein Wasser zwischen uns befindet.
> 
> _



Noch nicht...


----------



## T-Brex (9. Oktober 2011)

der Graben wird schon gegraben...


----------



## miyata (9. Oktober 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> _Zählen auch Bachläufe? _
> _Dein Territorialdenken ist aber stark ausgeprägt
> Da hab ich aber Glück, dass sich kein Wasser zwischen uns befindet.
> 
> _


 
Aber wenn ich zu dir will, muß ich über die Autobahn.


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte heute einen tollen Bike Sonntag.
War im Gelbachtal,Lahntal,Dörsbachtal...Singhofen,Nassau,Obernhof,Dausenau...
Echt tolle Gegend,ähnlich wie Elzbachtal.
Trails ohne Ende und dazu noch fahrbar(für mich).
Ich werde da mal etwas organisieren für 2012.


----------



## T-Brex (9. Oktober 2011)

...da habt ihr das Mühlental noch vergessen....das ist Teil der 4 Täler-Tour um Nassau........aber mach mal .....


----------



## miyata (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich will auch noch mal radfahren! Diese Woche muß ich auf jeden Fall mal im dunklen raus und die Lampe testen.


----------



## T-Brex (9. Oktober 2011)

Dann am Mittwoch...mit Après - Bike beim Rabbi in Heimbach......Schicko wird auch da sein mit seiner Betty...


----------



## rhoenzorro (9. Oktober 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Ich will auch noch mal radfahren! Diese Woche muß ich auf jeden Fall mal im dunklen raus und die Lampe testen.



Wie ein kleines Kind ich will aber

Ich darf auch nicht


----------



## miyata (9. Oktober 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Dann am Mittwoch...mit Après - Bike beim Rabbi in Heimbach......Schicko wird auch da sein mit seiner Betty...


 
Dem Schicko würd ich schon ganz gern mal meine Lampe auf den Pelz brennen.  Aber die Gelegenheit wird sich sicherlich noch finden. 
Ich bin doch erst gegen fünf von der Arbeit zu Hause. Das schaffe ich leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (9. Oktober 2011)

.....Arbayd.............


----------



## miyata (9. Oktober 2011)

t-brex schrieb:


> .....arbayd.............


 
:d dienst :d


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt weiß ich endlich wie es geht.
Schaut euch mal dieses Video an.
Der Anfang ist schon .....puuuuuh,dann bei etwa 4:30 echt der Hammer.
Das geht doch gar nicht.
http://youtu.be/1P7mDyehyDc


----------



## Jaymano75 (9. Oktober 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich endlich wie es geht.
> Schaut euch mal dieses Video an.
> Der Anfang ist schon .....puuuuuh,dann bei etwa 4:30 echt der Hammer.
> Das geht doch gar nicht.
> http://youtu.be/1P7mDyehyDc




unglaublich...
was macht seine Frau wenn er wegrutscht


----------



## CF-Rafi (10. Oktober 2011)

die Endergebnisse der PXChallenge sind online:
http://www.br-timing.de/Ergebnislisten/2011/pxchallenge.pdf


----------



## rhoenzorro (11. Oktober 2011)

*Drück mir für Donnerstag die Daumen, muss ins Krankenhaus zum Röntgen.*


----------



## miyata (11. Oktober 2011)

Für mich bitte auch. Ich muß morgen mit dem Knie in die Röhre.
Also, morje net schaffe, daumedröcke.


----------



## rhoenzorro (11. Oktober 2011)

Für Dich H.P

Nein Hangschieber nur ich möchte mal langsam meinen rechten Arm benutzten können


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Oktober 2011)

Für mich auch Daumendrücken morgen.
Ich muß zum Friedhof und dort das Grab von Omi und Opi renovieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoenzorro (11. Oktober 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Für mich auch Daumendrücken morgen.
> Ich muß zum Friedhof und dort das Grab von Omi und Opi renovieren.



Ändy das tut doch nicht weh


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Oktober 2011)

Ok,dann machen wir es so:
Ich fahre für euch 2 Jammalappen zum Röntgen und ihr macht meinen Job.
Dann kann zorro nächste Woche wieder arbeiten und HP ab morgen wieder radeln.


----------



## rhoenzorro (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich gib dir meinen Arm und ich mach Deine Arbeit supi....


----------



## miyata (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich geb Andy aber nicht meine Beine. Seine sind mir zu kurz, dann komm ich ja beim radeln nicht mehr auf den Boden.


----------



## Jaymano75 (12. Oktober 2011)

Das war heute eine _gefühlte Samstags-Tour_ für mich.... Hatte am Ende 43km auf meiner Uhr. 2950kcal. Man war das ne tolle Nighttour. Thanks for the  Pizza. Es war wie immer schön. Rest kommt vom T-Brex und Schicko....


----------



## T-Brex (12. Oktober 2011)

hier der Rest:

11 Gemsen, 44 km, über 800 hm, 19 Lampen, 5 Pizzen...beim Rabbi

schöne Lichtertour 11

Sayn-Aubachtal-Straßenhaus-Rengsdorf-Heimbach-Sayn-fayn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (12. Oktober 2011)

und als Trail -Appetizer gab es den Bunnytrail (HPf.) direkt nach dem WARM-up-hill zur Jahnseiche. 

Und is klar Klexx.... ab Strassenhaus nur noch Bergrunter 

puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Oktober 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> und als Trail -Appetizer gab es den Bunnytrail (HPf.) direkt nach dem WARM-up-hill zur Jahnseiche.
> 
> Und is klar Klexx.... ab Strassenhaus nur noch Bergrunter
> 
> puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh



tja Jay,das ging bestimmt genauso bergrunter wie von Alsbach zum Köppel


----------



## Jaymano75 (12. Oktober 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> tja Jay,das ging bestimmt genauso bergrunter wie von Alsbach zum Köppel



ich glaube ne Köppeltour heute mit Dir wäre nicht soooo kräftezehrend gewesen...


----------



## klexx (14. Oktober 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> und als Trail -Appetizer gab es den Bunnytrail (HPf.) direkt nach dem WARM-up-hill zur Jahnseiche.
> 
> Und is klar Klexx.... ab Strassenhaus nur noch Bergrunter
> 
> puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh



Sorry ich hatte den kleinen Hügel bei Oberbieber vergessen. 

Klexx


---
- Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Brex (14. Oktober 2011)

...morgen wieder um ayn in Sayn am Schloß sayn...

1. Ziel     mit ganz vielen Gemsen zum Phototermin in den Kletterwald

2. Ziel     mit Klexx und Bruder am Zoo treffen

3. Ziel     Oberraden

4. Ziel     gesund und munter im Hellen wieder zurück in Sayn sayn


----------



## EinHesseInRLP (14. Oktober 2011)

Dabbbbeeiii !


----------



## dosenfeuer (14. Oktober 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...morgen wieder um ayn in Sayn am Schloß sayn...
> 
> 1. Ziel     mit ganz vielen Gemsen zum Phototermin in den Kletterwald
> 
> ...



Hi T.,


komme morgen auch.

Gruß

Dosenfeuer


----------



## cklein (14. Oktober 2011)

ich hänge noch in der Oberlausitz fest :-(


----------



## T-Brex (14. Oktober 2011)

...wie uncool....


----------



## miyata (14. Oktober 2011)

T-Brex nenn mir mal die Zeit, an der ich am Kletterwald sein muß. Wieweit kann ich mit dem Auto dort hin fahren. Vielleicht schaffe ich es auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (14. Oktober 2011)

kannst bis 300 Meter ranfahren....Parkplatz an der Abteikirche....

bitte um 1315 h dort sein.

Wäre schön wenn Du kommst


----------



## miyata (14. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Antwort, werde versuchen es zu schaffen.


----------



## Schicko (14. Oktober 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...morgen wieder um ayn in Sayn am Schloß sayn...
> 
> 1. Ziel     mit ganz vielen Gemsen zum Phototermin in den Kletterwald
> 
> ...



Ben zwar net de Broder awa och am Zoo


----------



## T-Brex (14. Oktober 2011)

Bitte früher vorbeikommen !!!!!!!!!!!!

Phototermin  1315 h am Kletterwald   Wichtig !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

und bring Fritzie auch mit...bitte in schwarz


----------



## miyata (14. Oktober 2011)

Ja das kleine Schwarze steht dem Fritzie bestimmt gut


----------



## hesinde2006 (14. Oktober 2011)

@rhoenzorro
Ich such nen Trainigspartner der mir ma richtig in den Hintern tritt (Abfahrt in Mülheim-Kärlich)


----------



## miyata (14. Oktober 2011)

Das kann rhoenzorro warscheinlich noch, aber radeln kann er im Moment nicht.


----------



## miyata (14. Oktober 2011)

Aber Vorsicht, nicht das er sich dabei noch einen Fuß bricht.


----------



## T-Brex (14. Oktober 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoenzorro (15. Oktober 2011)

*@hesinde2006

Leider kann ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr fahren, * *
aber wenn du magst können wir mit dem Lauftraining beginnen.

MfG Jupp (Rhoenzorro)
*


----------



## Jaymano75 (15. Oktober 2011)

Komme heute zum Treffpunkt fürs Foto, Tour kann ich layder layder nicht mitfahren.


----------



## rhoenzorro (15. Oktober 2011)

*Ich bin auch dabei zum Phototermin*


----------



## Jaymano75 (15. Oktober 2011)

Hier das ersten Foto vom heutigen Fotoshooting beim Kletterwald Sayn...


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Oktober 2011)

Dank Schickos  "Sonntag AusnüchterungsTour" (wurde so von Insider bestätigt) die er angeblich jeden Sonntag fährt,
habe ich es heute auf 79km mit 1580hm gebracht.War allerdings über 6h dafür unterwegs,obwohl sich "Der Bremser" am Zoo ausgeklinkt hatte.
Hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## T-Brex (15. Oktober 2011)

Genau...mit 18 Gemsen auf Tour....wir hatten dann 53 km und 1100 hm...

*Schicko Schädelabbau Tour*......Sayn-Heimbach-Anhausen-Urbachtal-Dernbacher Köpfchen-Thalhausen-RHWeg-JahnsEiche-Sayn.

Vielen Dank auch an unser Lazarett fürs Erscheinen zum Phototermin !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoenzorro (15. Oktober 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Genau...mit 18 Gemsen auf Tour....wir hatten dann 53 km und 11 hm...
> 
> *Schicko Schädelabbau Tour*......Sayn-Heimbach-Anhausen-Urbachtal-Dernbacher Köpfchen-Thalhausen-RHWeg-JahnsEiche-Sayn.


*
Ahhhh.... hat es noch gemerkt
*


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Oktober 2011)

Habe dann auch noch meine Karre zuhause gewogen.
Nachdem ich heute noch etwas Reifenprofil abgefahren und Bremsbeläge heruntergebremst habe blieb die Waage bei 9,97 kg stehn.


----------



## miyata (15. Oktober 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Genau...mit 18 Gemsen auf Tour....wir hatten dann 53 km und 1100 hm...
> 
> *Schicko Schädelabbau Tour*......Sayn-Heimbach-Anhausen-Urbachtal-Dernbacher Köpfchen-Thalhausen-RHWeg-JahnsEiche-Sayn.
> 
> Vielen Dank auch an unser Lazarett fürs Erscheinen zum Phototermin !!


 
Sogar der Photograph war erstaunt darüber! Er hatte uns am Ende gefragt warum wir nicht mit dem Rad da waren und war sehr erstaunt, dass wir extra für diesen Termin gekommen waren. 
Da haben die Gemsen wieder mal einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen.


----------



## T-Brex (15. Oktober 2011)

ja Äjtsch Pieh....der Photograph war der Chefe vom Kletterwald...


http://www.facebook.com/david.kossak


----------



## rhoenzorro (15. Oktober 2011)

*H.P wir hinterlassen doch immer einen guten Einduck*


----------



## miyata (15. Oktober 2011)

Wir hinterlassen einen Eindruck. Welchen, dass sollen bitte andere bewerten.
@Andy: Wieviel Gewicht ist das pro Zentimeter Körperlänge.


----------



## Schicko (15. Oktober 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Dank Schickos  "Sonntag AusnüchterungsTour" (wurde so von Insider bestätigt) die er angeblich jeden Sonntag fährt,
> habe ich es heute auf 79km mit 1580hm gebracht.War allerdings über 6h dafür unterwegs,obwohl sich "Der Bremser" am Zoo ausgeklinkt hatte.
> Hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht.



Die alten Plappermäuler müssen auch alles verraten!!!


----------



## T-Brex (15. Oktober 2011)

Schicko ich stoße mit Dir an...Weizen..Hachenburger natürlich....



und huch....Obaförsta


----------



## Schicko (15. Oktober 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Schicko ich stoße mit Dir an...Weizen..Hachenburger natürlich....
> 
> 
> 
> und huch....Obaförsta



Na denn Prost haste die Steaks schon vernichtet:


----------



## T-Brex (15. Oktober 2011)

....ja....hier hat keine Sau aus Nickenich überlebt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (16. Oktober 2011)

Andreas, wann machen wir die Köppeltour? Können ja was mit T-Brex abstimmen für ne Samstagstour in den nächsten 3 WOchen oder so....Aber bitte Ziel 1 Köppel ohne große Anfahrt....


----------



## Jaymano75 (16. Oktober 2011)

und weil es so schön ist...hier jetzt nochmal das Foto in etwas höherer Auflösung/Größe:


----------



## Schicko (16. Oktober 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> und weil es so schön ist...hier jetzt nochmal das Foto in etwas höherer Auflösung/Größe:


----------



## ShoX_84 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hi zusammen,

möchte mir schnellstmöglich Bike-Beleuchtung zulegen, um Mittwochs bei der Feierabendrunde auch mitfahren zu können bzw. generell in den Abendstunden. 

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für mich, die preislich im Rahmen bleibt. Mein Budget ist max. 200 öcken, gerne weniger. Ich denke für Trails müssten es dann schon Lenker- und Helmleuchte sein oder? Was habt ihr für Leuchtsysteme?

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar...


Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## rhoenzorro (16. Oktober 2011)

*Ich hab die Magichine MJ 816 mit dem neuen Akku top Lampe*


----------



## ShoX_84 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Du rufst nach Hilfe hier ist sie
> 
> www.magicshinelights.de
> 
> ...



Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

*Fahrt ihr nur mit Lenkerleuchte oder Helmleuchte oder beidem? *

Hab mir überlegt evtl. die MJ 856 für den Lenker und die MJ 808E für den Helm zu holen + MJ Rückleuchte.


----------



## rhoenzorro (16. Oktober 2011)

*Lenker und Kopflampe wäre besser, den dann kannst du schauen wohin du fährst. 
Bitte nehme den Neuen MJ 828 Akku der ist besser.*


----------



## ShoX_84 (16. Oktober 2011)

rhoenzorro schrieb:


> *Lenker und Kopflampe wÃ¤re besser, den dann kannst du schauen wohin du fÃ¤hrst.
> Bitte nehme den Neuen MJ 828 Akku der ist besser.*



Der neuere Akku ist wohl der MJ B6002 und der MJ 828 ist der alte. Man kann aber auswÃ¤hlen welchen man mÃ¶chte. Trotzdem den MJ 828? Magicshine selber empfielt eher den neuen B6002

Also zurzeit wird es wohl die MJ 856 fÃ¼r dem Lenker und die 808E fÃ¼r den Helm. Beim RÃ¼cklicht tuts wohl auch eins fÃ¼r 10 â¬ denke ich. 

Kostenpunkt sind dann ca. 220â¬.


----------



## rhoenzorro (16. Oktober 2011)

*Wie ich das mal in erinnerung hatte war der MJ B6002 ein älters Model. Ist aber auch egal der MJ 828 ist super.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShoX_84 (16. Oktober 2011)

Leider sind die Lampen nicht mehr kurzfristig zu bekommen. Lieferzeiten liegen je nach Modell zwischen 3-6 Wochen. Wäre ne lange Zwangspause...

Werd wohl morgen mal zu den üblichen Verdächtigen wie Fahrrad Franz, Stadler und Co fahren und mich mal umschauen was es so gibt.


----------



## miyata (16. Oktober 2011)

Informier die mal hier im Forum bei Tech Talk; Elektronik rund ums Bike. Dort gibt es jede Menge Tipps. Grundsätzlich hat Hangi recht. Bei Franz und Stadler wirs du für den Preis nichts vergleichbares finden.


----------



## T-Brex (16. Oktober 2011)

Genau....dort bekommst Du nix Gescheits....

Die DX Lampen gibts nur per Versand. Und diese Lampen auch in der Kombi die Du vorschlägst SUPER !!....dann warte lieber....


----------



## miyata (16. Oktober 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> VERGISS ES!
> Dort wirst du NICHTS auch nur annähernd gleichwertiges finden!
> Warte lieber die 3-6 Wochen oder aber Tosche verkauft dir zumindest eine 808 aus seinem Lagerbestand!
> 
> ...


 
Wenn du dort bestellst, kein Zoll und keine Einfuhrumsatzsteuer.


----------



## ShoX_84 (16. Oktober 2011)

hehe, da hab ich wohl ins Hornissennest gestochen 

Werd mal Kontakt zum Händler aufnehmen und die von mir oben erwähnte Kombi vorbestellen. 808E für den Helm und 856/872 oder 816E für den Lenker. 

Hätte vermutlich sonst zu sehr viel teureren Modellen von Lupine gegriffen, die aber preislich wirklich happig sind.


----------



## T-Brex (16. Oktober 2011)

nimm die 1600 Lumenlampe für den Lenker....kostet ca. 125 Ökken.

Da die sehr heiß wird, für den Helm dann entweder den Klassiker mit 900 Lumen oder den Nachfolger mit 1200 Lumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (16. Oktober 2011)

Das ist meine Lampe (hab den Ring schon gegen einen schwarzen getauscht), 2300 real gemessene Lumen, halb so teuer wie eine Lupine Betty.


----------



## ShoX_84 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hab mal Kontakt zu MagicshineLights aufgenommen und siehe da, die MJ 808E inkl. Helmhalterung und die MJ 872 mit MJ828Akku werden am Donnerstag verschickt. Ist zwar teurer als bei http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mj-808-...-set-904444459 aber die deutsche Abwicklung ist mir lieber.


----------



## miyata (16. Oktober 2011)

Glückwunsch, dann können die Nachtfahrten ja kommen.


----------



## rhoenzorro (17. Oktober 2011)

*Supiiii...... dann hast du zwei Top Lampen*
*Viel spass damit*


----------



## Jaymano75 (19. Oktober 2011)

Schicko: "Die Pace muss Du schon mithalten"
Jay: "Wat is denn jetzt Pace...?"
Schicko: "Ei, jo......die Pace halt"

12 Mann im Wald, Schaltauge kaputt beim Rheinsteiger...da waren es nur noch 11.......dann 10....

Schicko wie ist das Endergebnis??

Hier das Bild von mir....da kommt wohl noch eins...


----------



## Schicko (19. Oktober 2011)

Zum Schluss waren's nur noch 6!!!!!


----------



## VerenaZ750 (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wer ist am Samstag um ayn in sayn?

T-brex ist leider krank und kann somit nicht den Guide machen.

Ich würde nochmal aus der Eifel anreisen

viele Grüße
VERENA


----------



## miyata (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich wünsche allen LichtleintourGemsen ein schönes Wochende. Tolle, pannenfreie Touren, viel Spaß in der Sauna, genug Flüssigkeit um den Wasserhaushalt auszugleichen und eine gute Rückkehr in den Gemsenstall. 
Sollten vor Ort bereits Planungen fürs nächste Jahr gemacht werden, bitte ich um Berücksichtigung. 
Ich will nicht jammern, aber es ärgert mich tierisch.
Ich sitze zu Hause und warte auf einen OP-Termin und Ihr habt Spaß.


----------



## miyata (21. Oktober 2011)

Würd ihn auch gern selbst besetzen, aber ich hätte selbst nicht gedacht das das Knie so Probleme macht. Im Frühjahr wird dafür durch gestartet und selbstverständlich auch beim 24h Rennen. Aber dies mal ohne Zelt. Da gönn ich mir ein festes Dach überm Kopf.


----------



## cklein (21. Oktober 2011)

die Oberlausitz hat mich noch immer.. euch allen viel Spaß am Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (21. Oktober 2011)

Armer Kerl...ist ja noch schlimmer als kränk...


----------



## Schicko (21. Oktober 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Armer Kerl...ist ja noch schlimmer als kränk...



Wad dann met dir morje


----------



## T-Brex (21. Oktober 2011)

näää....noch nix moje.....hoffentlich nächste Middwochh widder..


----------



## Schicko (21. Oktober 2011)

Na dann fahren wir Morgen mal Richtung Köppel,ne Verena, Fritzi....


----------



## Jaymano75 (21. Oktober 2011)

Morgen könnt ihr schnell fahren ... am Mi bin ick wohl wieder dabay....wegen dem Foto 

und hoffentlich mit 2. Lampe (Helm Magicshine)...Daisy von DealEx/UK. hat auf den Speed-Up Knopf gedrückt...

Schicko, denk an die Pace !


----------



## Schicko (21. Oktober 2011)

Ja schnell wie Daisy Duck


----------



## Daisyduck (22. Oktober 2011)

Schicko schrieb:


> Ja schnell wie Daisy Duck



 Wer hat mich gerufen?

dd


----------



## Schicko (22. Oktober 2011)

Daisyduck schrieb:


> Wer hat mich gerufen?
> 
> dd



Die gibt's ja wirklich


----------



## Schicko (22. Oktober 2011)

Heute bei bestem Wetter um ayn in SaynWie immer 1300Uhr
Müssen wir heute mal eine "Ohnetoschetour" machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (22. Oktober 2011)

...ja....so ayne Verschwendung bay dem Wetterchen.......


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Oktober 2011)

hat sich tosche eine Leistungszerrung bei der Schickos Ausnüchterungstour zugezogen?
Ich werde heute mit Frauchen zur Sissi nach Köln fahren


----------



## rhoenzorro (22. Oktober 2011)

*Tosche mir geht es nicht anders

Gute Besserung auf die andere Rheinseite
*


----------



## VerenaZ750 (22. Oktober 2011)

ja bis gleich! : )


----------



## rhoenzorro (22. Oktober 2011)

VerenaZ750 schrieb:


> ja bis gleich! : )



*Schnelle Verena zeig den Männern wo der Hammer hängt*


----------



## Schicko (22. Oktober 2011)

Prost Tosche!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (22. Oktober 2011)

...wie schon zurück?

habt ihr mit Verena nur nen Quickie gemacht ?


----------



## Schicko (22. Oktober 2011)

Nochmal Prost!!!


----------



## T-Brex (22. Oktober 2011)

....ohne mich....wo seid ihr ?


----------



## rhoenzorro (22. Oktober 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...wie schon zurück?
> 
> habt ihr mit Verena nur nen Quickie gemacht ?



Er will uns nur sagen das sie auf dem Köppel ein Bierchen trinken


----------



## T-Brex (22. Oktober 2011)

nneenneeee...nix Köppel

was hat denn der K-Lexx für ne Bux an...ist der mit dem Auto dahingekommen ???

ahhh...laßt mich raten:

Das ist im "Gasthaus am Flürchen" oberhalb Hotel Heinz, quasi am Fuße des Köppels !!!


----------



## Schicko (22. Oktober 2011)

Na wo simma?


----------



## rhoenzorro (22. Oktober 2011)

Das sind Freunde lass uns kranke alleine sitzen

Lasst euch das Weizen schmecken


----------



## T-Brex (22. Oktober 2011)

Bingo ...sag ich Doch


----------



## Schicko (22. Oktober 2011)

Hier nochmal in besserer Qualität!!


----------



## Schicko (22. Oktober 2011)

Heute 5 Gemsen "Ohnetoschetour" über Brex,Grenzhausen,Flürchen,Köppel,
Weihertrail,Flürchen mit WeizenbierGrenzau,fast Nauert,
Brextrail mit Plattfuss meinereinerSayn:Verena Verabschiedet
Über Zoo Jens Verabschiedet
Un dann ab Heim.Hunger bis unner die Arme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klexx (22. Oktober 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> nneenneeee...nix Köppel
> 
> was hat denn der K-Lexx für ne Bux an...ist der mit dem Auto dahingekommen ???
> 
> ...



Nneenneeeeeee......nix Auto

Hab mal ne coole Hose ausprobiert,  war aber net schneller dadurch.

Supergeile Tour heut.......     Naslanggemacht......


---
- Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rhoenzorro (22. Oktober 2011)

klexx schrieb:


> Nneenneeeeeee......nix Auto
> 
> Hab mal ne coole Hose ausprobiert,  war aber net schneller dadurch.
> 
> ...



Klexx die Nase machst du doch immer lang

Hose Top!


----------



## Schicko (22. Oktober 2011)

Hab noch die Daten vergessen:60km,1000Hm 
Und dank Verena einen guten Schnitt von 17kmh reschpegt


----------



## T-Brex (22. Oktober 2011)

...Super. Die anderen 10 sind im Pfälzer Wald....deren Wayzen ist jetzt bestimmt nicht Alkfray....und ich freu mich schon wenn ich wieder dabbay sayn kann


----------



## T-Brex (22. Oktober 2011)

.......oh....das gibt Ärger..........alle haben IHN vergessen.....


----------



## T-Brex (22. Oktober 2011)

....bitte nicht zu hart bestrafen...


----------



## T-Brex (22. Oktober 2011)

wie konnte das bloß passieren


----------



## T-Brex (22. Oktober 2011)

Jaymano mach schonmal die Torte fertig


----------



## T-Brex (22. Oktober 2011)

*50*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (22. Oktober 2011)

Unser SuperÄndy hatte am Donnerstag Geburtstag...und hat nix gesagt....aber jetzt wissen es alle.....und denken nächstes Jahr bestimmt dran......ist man 1xkrank und schon wieder der stellvertretende Vorstandsvorsitzende vergessen....nenenene


Alles Gute zum *50.* Geburtstag SuperÄndy


----------



## rhoenzorro (22. Oktober 2011)

*Alles Gute zum 50. Geburtstag SuperÄndy*


----------



## Schicko (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaubs nicht Glückwunsch Alter


----------



## miyata (22. Oktober 2011)

Da kommt jetzt aber noch ein verspäteter, herzlicher Gruß von der einzig wahren Raynsayte an Andy.





Alles Gute zum Geburtstag SuperÄndy


----------



## klexx (22. Oktober 2011)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glüüüückwunsch.   



---
- Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaymano75 (22. Oktober 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Jaymano mach schonmal die Torte fertig




Meintest Du die hier...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (22. Oktober 2011)

Nee.....Du solltest kein Bild von SÄndy ohne Bikemontour und ohne Helm reinstellen, sondern die Geburtstagstorte für unseren SÄndy....


----------



## Jaymano75 (22. Oktober 2011)

auch von mir und "Melissa" alles gute......nachträglich


----------



## T-Brex (22. Oktober 2011)

bisher hatte die aber immer die Hütchen auf den Tütchen....da hat der SÄndy aber volle Wiedergutmachung erfahren...brauch er doch nicht böse sayn...


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Oktober 2011)

Danke nachträglich. So einfach kommt ihr mir nicht davon.
Wo bleiben die Geschenke?
Auch gerne ne Überweisung,auf meinem Konto ist noch etwas Platz.
Hab heute mit der Kaiserin im Musical Dome gefeiert.

Was ist mit den anderen Gemsen? Wollen die mich nicht endlich mal gratulieren?
Das wird ein Nachspiel haben!

@ Jay  
ich glaube wir müssen mal ganz ernsthaft miteinander übereinander reden.
Das wird dir nicht gefallen.SuperÄndy,Köppel,Jay...du weißt schon


----------



## T-Brex (22. Oktober 2011)

Wie Melissa war in Köln ????


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Oktober 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Wie Melissa war in Köln ????



et Lissbett du Kulturbanause.
Und da Franzzll wor ens och do.


----------



## Jaymano75 (22. Oktober 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Danke nachträglich. So einfach kommt ihr mir nicht davon.
> Wo bleiben die Geschenke?
> Auch gerne ne Überweisung,auf meinem Konto ist noch etwas Platz.
> Hab heute mit der Kaiserin im Musical Dome gefeiert.
> ...




SuperÄndy...ich fahre im Novemver mit dir auf den Köppel...hatte in einer der vergangenen Postings geschrieben...T-Brex soll an einen ausgewählten Samstag ne Köppeltour ausrufen mit direkter Anfahrt....
Also - bist Du dabay???

oder  was meitest Du


----------



## Schicko (22. Oktober 2011)

Ne Köppeltour hättet ihr zwei Turteltäubchen  heute schon haben
können


----------



## Jaymano75 (22. Oktober 2011)

Schicko schrieb:


> Ne Köppeltour hättet ihr zwei Turteltäubchen  heute schon haben
> können




Ja Schicko, aber heute hatte ich keine Pace ähhhm Zeit ....


----------



## rhoenzorro (22. Oktober 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Ja Schicko, aber heute hatte ich keine Pace ähhhm Zeit ....



*Jay die Köppeltour möchte ich mal sehen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (23. Oktober 2011)

Einen schönen Sonntag wünsch ich allen Gemsen, wo immer sie sich auch verstreut haben. 
Ein besonderer Gruß geht an das GemsenRudel in die Pfalz.
Ich hoffe Ihr hattet gestern verblockte Trails, viele Schiebe- und Tragepassagen, kalte Hände und Füße, zugige Zimmer, eine kalte Sauna und warmes Bier. 
Und ich möchte keine Bilder sehen auf denen Ihr Spaß hattet.


----------



## CF-Rafi (23. Oktober 2011)

War das ein super Wochenende im Pfälzer Wald.
Es hat einfach ALLES gepasst:das Wetter,die endlosen Trails,Verpflegung und die SUPER GEMSEN TRUPPE.

...und die, die nicht da waren sollten


----------



## miyata (23. Oktober 2011)

Da bin ich aber froh, dass ihr alle wieder heile in euren Stall zurück gekehrt seid. Ich kenne jetzt ein weiteres Ziel für 2012 nach den 24h in Dietz. Und wenn es mit einem E-Bike sein muß.


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Oktober 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Heulsmilys in St. Eimel und Frongraysch



nöö,wieso? Weil ich nix von der lägga Worscht gekriegt habe?
paaaah!!
Hab ich selber so`n Zeug!

Dayn Frauchen hat mich nämlich für heute Nachmittag zum Kaffee und Kuchen eingeladen gehabt.


----------



## cklein (26. Oktober 2011)

ich schaffe es Heute tatsächlich zur Mittwochsrunde


----------



## Jaymano75 (26. Oktober 2011)

T-Brex unpässlich, Schicko nit do, 10 Gemsen ratlos .... wer macht den Führer...na klar Jaymano..
mit Hilfe von alutzo und Rheintaler eine schöne Runde Richtung Sayn-Rheinsteig - Zoo - Trinksporthalle - Haus am Pilz - Oberbieber - Kümmelberg - Segendorf - an der Wied entlang Richtung Laubachsmühle - hoch zum Wasserfall - Melsbach - Oberbieber Wingertsberg - Stausee. Carboni verschwunden...wollte unbedingt noch einen Singletrail finden ...

Ab hier dann in 2 Gruppen weiter , eine Flotte Richtung Anhausen (Geleitschutz für Fiedehead)... zweite Truppe auf der SUche nach der Heimbacher Fraktion...leider nicht gefunden....dafür den Carboni

Schicko, die Pace war hoch !

Und jetzt Apres!


----------



## T-Brex (26. Oktober 2011)

Geht doch 


der Schicko ist bestimmt mit K-Lexx und Fritzie direkt zum Rabbi gefahren....ohne Tour vorher...


@ Jaymano:   (Rheinsteiger  = Klaus / oder Rheintaler = Hans ???)


----------



## Schicko (26. Oktober 2011)

Mir sin beim Rabbi,de Rheinsteiger heißt Rheintaler un drinkt mit uns Bier du Ei!!!! Un von Pace hast du doch
Keine Ahnung!!!!


----------



## T-Brex (26. Oktober 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (26. Oktober 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Geht doch
> 
> 
> der Schicko ist bestimmt mit K-Lexx und Fritzie direkt zum Rabbi gefahren....ohne Tour vorher...
> ...



eijo der Hans halt...


----------



## Jaymano75 (26. Oktober 2011)

Schicko schrieb:


> Mir sin beim Rabbi,de Rheinsteiger heißt Rheintaler un drinkt mit uns Bier du Ei!!!! Un von Pace hast du doch
> Keine Ahnung!!!!




wart Ihr biken ? Seid wann seid ihr denn da? 

Na dann mal PROST! AUf die Pace!


----------



## Schicko (26. Oktober 2011)

Ja waren wir,meine Felge war am Arsch,muste noch ein bisschen schrauben schade eigentlich das wir nicht mit
dem Pacemaker mitfahren konnten :Bier:


----------



## Jaymano75 (26. Oktober 2011)

Schicko schrieb:


> Ja waren wir,meine Felge war am Arsch,muste noch ein bisschen schrauben schade eigentlich das wir nicht mit
> dem Pacemaker mitfahren konnten :Bier:



Ja sehr schade...hättest eine schöne Tour erlebt...viel Natur, gute Laune und schöne Trails 

Pacemaker heisst uff Deutsch: Schrittmacher , cool!

Entschleuniger war gestern - heute ist er der Pacemaker !!!!!



Na dann mal Zum Wohle nach Heimbach !!!

Wer is denn alles daaaaa? Das Klexxchen auch ?


----------



## cklein (26. Oktober 2011)

Bin das erste mal den Hasenpfad von ganz oben runter gefahren  schön 
für nen Mittwoch waren es auch reichlich Höhenmeter...


----------



## T-Brex (26. Oktober 2011)

...siehste, mußte öfter kommen, da sind wir öfter unterwegs....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (26. Oktober 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> Bin das erste mal den Hasenpfad von ganz oben runter gefahren  schön
> für nen Mittwoch waren es auch reichlich Höhenmeter...




Sach ich doch immer!!! Die Mittwochstour ist meine Samstagsrunde 

Wie lange seid ihr noch unterwegs gewesen ???


----------



## Schicko (26. Oktober 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Ja sehr schade...hättest eine schöne Tour erlebt...viel Natur, gute Laune und schöne Trails
> 
> Pacemaker heisst uff Deutsch: Schrittmacher , cool!
> 
> ...



Ay jo nur Klexxi und ich waren unterwegs,das Fritzen wolte unbedingt alleine fahren
fahren!v


----------



## cklein (27. Oktober 2011)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Sach ich doch immer!!! Die Mittwochstour ist meine Samstagsrunde
> 
> Wie lange seid ihr noch unterwegs gewesen ???



halb neun war es dann, glaub ich


----------



## Jaymano75 (27. Oktober 2011)

*Schaut mal hier, neue Fotos vom Gemsenshooting in hoher Auflösung: www.brexbachgemsen.de/fotoshooting.html*


----------



## miyata (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich komme zum Anfeuern, damit die Gemsen stärker vertreten sind.


----------



## T-Brex (28. Oktober 2011)

ich nix.....ich hoffe nächsten Mittwoch wieder loslegen zu können


----------



## Jaymano75 (28. Oktober 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Danach ist davor ..... IMMER !
> 
> ...




zu güüüüütisch ! Layder kann ich am Sonntag nicht teilnehmen .Viel Spaß ohne Pacemaker


----------



## rhoenzorro (29. Oktober 2011)

*Ein schönes Wochenende ihr Gemsen*


----------



## rhoenzorro (29. Oktober 2011)

*Danke Hängi, aber leider zu klein*


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. Oktober 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoenzorro (30. Oktober 2011)

* SuperHängi*


----------



## rhoenzorro (2. November 2011)

*Wo geht es Heute nach der Tour zum Après Bike?*


----------



## T-Brex (2. November 2011)

Rabbi ??denke ich....oder Schicko???


----------



## Judo-Uwe (3. November 2011)

Zurück aus Südfrankreich,die Batterien sind wieder aufgeladen und das Techniktraining mit den verrückten Franzosen zeigte am Dienstag schon Ergebnisse: Hasenpfad Teil zwei linksrum geschafft, Kaiserstuhl und Römerturm nun noch flüssiger. 
Von Schwalbe gibt es Positives zu berichten, der Reifen, der mir auf der Rheinsteigtour von der Felge sprang, wurde durch einen Neuen ersetzt und auch für Hangi und Carboni gab es jeweils einen neuen Reifen, 29er Racing Ralph Snake Skin 2012 Modell.
Nachdem ihnen die alten Reifen an der Flanke aufgeplatzt waren, gab es bei Schwalbe eine positive Reaktion, im Gegensatz zu Olli ,der bei Conti eine Absage bekam.
Bis nächste Woche


----------



## Andreas_76 (3. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig mit meinem Anliegen.
normalerweise treibe ich mich auf dem MTB in und um Essen herum.
Jetzt steht am 12./13.11. ein WE-Trip Richtung Adenau/Eifel an.
Wer kann mir denn da Tips für nette Runden geben.
Bevorzugte Strecken, Trails etwa S2, Schiebestücke wären nicht so schlimm.

Vielleicht hat wer Empfehlungen und Tips für mich. Danke schonmal.


----------



## rhoenzorro (3. November 2011)

*Hallo Andreas,

Schau mal unter http://www.bikemap.net/ da findes du einige Touren, die beste davon Grüne Hölle

MfG Jupp
*


----------



## Schicko (3. November 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Rabbi ??denke ich....oder Schicko???


 jetzt bin ich krank du hast mich angesteckt


----------



## rhoenzorro (3. November 2011)

Schicko schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich krank du hast mich angesteckt



Schicko heul net,es geht vorbei


----------



## Schicko (3. November 2011)

rhoenzorro schrieb:


> Schicko heul net,es geht vorbei


Schneller wie bei dir aber in hundert Jahren ist alles gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoenzorro (3. November 2011)

Schicko schrieb:


> Schneller wie bei dir aber in hundert Jahren ist alles gut



*In 100 Jahren haben mich die Würmer gefressen*


----------



## T-Brex (3. November 2011)

Nachtrag zu Gestern:

8 Gemsen  On Tour....die 9. hat schon beim Rabbi gewartet....

Singletrailmassacker Nightride 

33 km 750 HM 


@SChicko: gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## JanE (3. November 2011)

Hallo an alle Koblenzer Biker,

hier kommt für Euch ein kurzes Update über den Verlauf der Unterschriftensammlung für die DIMB IG Koblenz.

Bisher wurden ca. 200 Unterstützerunterschriften für ein legales Singletrailnetzwerk im Koblenzer Stadtwald im Canyon Showroom abgegeben.

An dieser Stelle ein großes Dankeschön an alle die bereits unterschrieben haben.

Es ist geplant die gesammelten Unterschriften im Beisein der lokalen Presse an den Koblenzer Oberbürgermeister zu übergeben um dadurch auf unsere Bedürfnisse aufmerksam zu machen.

Dass man hierbei mit 1000 statt 200 Unterschriften einen besseren Eindruck macht ist denke ich jedem klar.

1000 Unterschriften stehen für ungefähr 1% der Bevölkerung von Koblenz.

Wenn man sich anschaut was mittlerweile in den Wäldern rund um die Stadt an Mountainbikern unterwegs ist sollte es doch möglich sein 1000 Unterschriften zu sammeln.

Deshalb hier nochmal der Appell an Euch alle: druckt Euch das obenstehende Formular aus - sammelt in Eurem Freundes- und Verwandtenkreis - trotzt selbst der Oma eine Unterschrift ab und gebt das ausgefüllte Formular im Canyon Showroom ab!

1.000 Unterschriften. Das ist das Ziel.

Ich hoffe dass möglichst viele von Euch dabei mithelfen dieses Ziel zu erreichen.

Beste Grüße,

Jan


----------



## rhoenzorro (4. November 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Dann würde ich dir raten in die USA auzuwandern .
> Dort wirst du nach deinem ableben schön mit Formaldehyd vollgepumpt das überlebt kein Wurm.
> *
> Hängi USA nein Danke! lieber Österreich oder Schweiz*
> ...


----------



## rhoenzorro (4. November 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> rhoenzorro schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Stimmt, da haben sie Ötzi gefunden
> ...


----------



## Andreas_76 (4. November 2011)

rhoenzorro schrieb:


> *Hallo Andreas,
> 
> Schau mal unter http://www.bikemap.net/ da findes du einige Touren, die beste davon Grüne Hölle
> 
> ...




Danke für den Link..
Hatte eigentlich gehofft ein paar Infos von Locals zu bekommen (nein, keine fertigen Tracks) um mal den allgemeinen Fragen nach fertigen Touren entgegen zu wirken..
Evt wisst ihr hier noch einen anderen Ansprechpartner/geeigneteren Thread..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas_76 (4. November 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Andreas_76
> 
> Leider ist Adenau nicht unsere Richtung.
> Aber eine Runde um die Nordschleife ist schon mal geil.
> ...



Vielen dank!


----------



## T-Brex (4. November 2011)

Hallo wer beim *Winterpokal* mitmachen mag, das 1. Team ist am Start. Es können noch 4 Gemsen zusteigen bei 


*BrexbachGemsen1*



Wertung ab 07.11.11

und Morgen wie immer Samtags:

*um ayn in Sayn sayn !!*

bitte recht zahlreich...


----------



## T-Brex (4. November 2011)

...morgen gehts wie immer Samstags um ayn ab in Sayn...


nix Wildes.....Entschleunigertour.....


----------



## Jaymano75 (4. November 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hallo wer beim *Winterpokal* mitmachen mag, das 1. Team ist am Start. Es können noch 4 Gemsen zusteigen bei
> 
> 
> *BrexbachGemsen1*
> ...




 

Habe mich spontan von Deiner Team-Beschreibung angesprochen gefühlt  

DABAY!


----------



## T-Brex (4. November 2011)

Dabbay


----------



## Jaymano75 (4. November 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Dabbay



yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## T-Brex (5. November 2011)

sooo....glaych gehts los....freue mich schon auf ne milde Herbsttour...ab ayn in Sayn...

und 


noch 1 Platz frei im Team:   BrexbachGemsen1   für den Winterpokal !!

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/398


----------



## Andreas S. (5. November 2011)

hay Beus änd görls,
schaffe es an diesem WE nicht in Sayn zu sayn.

@tosche
wo hast du denn den DW77 ausgegraben?


----------



## carboni1 (5. November 2011)

So wir haben gestern ein sehr Schöne Hammerstein-Tour gemacht
60 km mit 1800 hm


----------



## Monche (5. November 2011)

JanE schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Koblenzer Biker,
> 
> hier kommt für Euch ein kurzes Update über den Verlauf der Unterschriftensammlung für die DIMB IG Koblenz.
> 
> ...



hey, danke für den link.. ich kenne noch ein paar leute die unterschreiben werden ;-)

ich könnte mir gut vorstellen auch mal mit paar kumpels vorbei zu kommen und ne runde zu biken.

wir sind alle aus dem raum Lahnstein/Braubach/becheln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (5. November 2011)

...soaah.....gut gegessen und frisch gemacht....

Die abgewandelte Dray-Burgen-Tour hatte dann doch mit 42 km weit über 900 hm ....und viele Trails. Bei diesem Kaiserwetter waren fünf Gemsen glücklich 

Alle die nicht dabei waren haben wirklich was verpaßt !!!


----------



## T-Brex (5. November 2011)

2 U *Wilder Willy*  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jaymano mach die Torte fertig




Der Willy fayert heute seinen *30. *


----------



## Jaymano75 (5. November 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> 2 U *Wilder Willy*  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jaymano mach die Torte fertig
> 
> ...


habe schon gratuliert...Torte ist weg...seid die Süsse bei SuperAndy's Geburtstag war und blank gezogen hat ist sie nicht mehr aufgetaucht...ich denke die hat der Sandy behalten .....


----------



## T-Brex (5. November 2011)

klar...der hat die immer noch in der Werkstatt angekettet....deshalb wollte er auch heute nicht zum biken kommen....


----------



## T-Brex (5. November 2011)

es ist noch 1 Platz frei im *BrexbachGemsen1* Team für den Winterpokal

Also bitteschön...da wird sich doch hoffentlich noch eine(r) finden...ab Montag gehts schon los....also.....Hossa Hossa 

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/398


----------



## T-Brex (6. November 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> es ist noch 1 Platz frei im *BrexbachGemsen1* Team für den Winterpokal
> 
> Also bitteschön...da wird sich doch hoffentlich noch eine(r) finden...ab Montag gehts schon los....also.....Hossa Hossa
> 
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/398



immer noch 1 Frei....


----------



## rhoenzorro (6. November 2011)

Soll ich mitmachen


----------



## T-Brex (6. November 2011)

...warte mal ...vielleicht will ja noch einer mitmachen, der auch Biken kann...

Schicko zum Beispiel !!!!oder Cklein !!!!

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/398


----------



## ww-ck (6. November 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...warte mal ...vielleicht will ja noch einer mitmachen, der auch Biken kann...
> 
> Schicko zum Beispiel !!!!oder Cklein !!!!
> 
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/398



Habe gerade Mitgliedsantrag gestellt. Wenn ihr mögt bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (6. November 2011)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Habe gerade Mitgliedsantrag gestellt. Wenn ihr mögt bin ich dabei.




 Super.

Wir sind komplett !!!...Ready to rumble !!!


----------



## cklein (6. November 2011)

zu spät...naja...ich werde auch so "trainieren"...mehr oder weniger...

PS...Donnerstag und Freitag bin ich aus dem schönen Westfalen bis in den Harz gefahren...eine sehr windige Angelegenheit mit reichlich Höhenmeter


----------



## rhoenzorro (6. November 2011)

*T-Brex du hast recht ich kann zur zeit nur Laufen und Schwimmen** leider!!!*
*Viel spass mit dem Team....
Haut rein
 *


----------



## Dicker Bambini (6. November 2011)

@Tom 
siehe PN...

Un ihr Jungen, alles ready for the Winterpokal ?


----------



## T-Brex (6. November 2011)

@ CKlein und alle anderen

wenn ihr mögt, könnt ihr Euch doch zu einem weiteren Team organisieren !!

BrexbachGemsen2.....zum Beispiel.....


----------



## Jaymano75 (6. November 2011)

*Selbstversuch:*

Ich habe heute mal die Seiten gewechsel und bin mit Familiy und Freunden Wandern gegangen....und ich habe es erlebt...am Ende des Hasenpfades (Schauinsland) wo wir eine Rast machten stürzten sich die Integralhelm-Fahrer den Weg hinunter...kein "Guten Tag", keine Rücksicht auf die Leute und vorallem die  Kinder ; einfach nur gröhlend durch....viele Wandere standen Kopfschüttend an der Seite des Weges....ich war einer von ihnen....WAS SOLL DASS?????? Im Anschluss kam ein "normaler" Biker so wie wir. Selbe Strecke , aber: Geschwindigkeit kontrolliert, freundlich gegrüßt und allen das Gefühl gegeben - dass ein gutes Miteinander möglich ist. So sollte es immer sein. 

Integralkids - Think about it !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoenzorro (6. November 2011)

*Müsli ich denke das ist kein Thema bei uns Gemsen, den wir sind alle vernünftige Biker. 
Aber wir sollten andere auf ihr falsch verhalten aufmerksam machen. 


So und jetzt Trinke ich ein Red Bull** auf euch
*


----------



## !Ghostrider! (8. November 2011)

Tach die Damen,
wollt mich nun auch zu Lazarett melden.
Habe mir ne Schleimbeutelentründung zugezogen und falle wohl auch ne Weile aus.
Gruß an den Rest.


----------



## fritzie (8. November 2011)

Hallo Claudia - Herzlichen G. for round birthday und alles Gute - Fritzie


----------



## Jaymano75 (8. November 2011)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> Tach die Damen,
> wollt mich nun auch zu Lazarett melden.
> Habe mir ne Schleimbeutelentründung zugezogen und falle wohl auch ne Weile aus.
> Gruß an den Rest.




Schnelle Besserung !!!!!!!

Dann muss ich ja jetzt immer alleine hinten fahren 

*...und Happy birthday Frau Geil !*


----------



## T-Brex (8. November 2011)

Frau Geil !!!!  alles Gute zum 28. Geburtstag


----------



## ww-ck (8. November 2011)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> Tach die Damen,
> wollt mich nun auch zu Lazarett melden.
> Habe mir ne Schleimbeutelentründung zugezogen und falle wohl auch ne Weile aus.
> Gruß an den Rest.


Auch von mir gute Besserung. Tut weh - habe eigene Erfahrung.


----------



## rhoenzorro (8. November 2011)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> Tach die Damen,
> wollt mich nun auch zu Lazarett melden.
> Habe mir ne Schleimbeutelentründung zugezogen und falle wohl auch ne Weile aus.
> Gruß an den Rest.



*Autsch!!!
Gute Besserung auch von mir!* *
Unser Lazarett hat noch freie Betten
*


----------



## T-Brex (8. November 2011)

JA Ghostrider...gute Besserung.....Voltareen  hilft da Wunder....war bei mir so....

Für alle die noch aufm Bike sitzen können:


*Mittwoch  1700h  Fayerabendrunde ab Schloß Sayn
 mit Après - Bike !!!   *


----------



## cklein (9. November 2011)

Kagge...habs mal wieder nicht geschafft, weil ich länger arbeiten musste :-(


----------



## T-Brex (9. November 2011)

...aber die gloraychen Sieben haben es wieder einmal vollbracht 

Schöner Nightride um Höhr-Grenzhausen mit Après Bike beim Rabbi.

7 Gemsen. 40 km. knapp 600 hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (10. November 2011)

Was ist denn drin in den Kartons


----------



## miyata (10. November 2011)

Wer hat den so große Füße, dass er den grooßen Karon braucht. 
Was hälst du von dieser Sattelstütze


----------



## rhoenzorro (10. November 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> son Karton hatte ich auch letztens....
> 
> Steht jetzt komplettiert hinter mir und wartet auf die erste Ausfahrt
> 
> ...



*Müsli wieder ein Canyon?*


----------



## miyata (10. November 2011)

rhoenzorro schrieb:


> *Müsli wieder ein Canyon?*


 Du mußt die Brille anziehen, da steht doch *CENTURION* auf dem Karton.


----------



## rhoenzorro (10. November 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> Du mußt die Brille anziehen, da steht doch *CENTURION* auf dem Karton.



*Ist ja richtig!
Aber Müsli hatte vor kurzen auch ein Karton bekommen...
Total verwirrt ist muss an den Drogen liegen
*


----------



## !Ghostrider! (11. November 2011)

An die DX Besteller.
Bei DX gibt es heute 11% auf die Bestellung. 
Einfach den Code DXE1111 eingeben und sparen. 
Und vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche.


----------



## T-Brex (11. November 2011)

Hallo die Damen,

morgen wieder um 


*ayn in Sayn am Schloß sayn*


Wetter ist wie immer "gut" bestellt. Für ein schönes sonniges Toürchen


----------



## T-Brex (11. November 2011)

Schade !


----------



## Schicko (11. November 2011)

Vielleicht pack ich's ja mal wieder,hoffentlich kann ich noch mithalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (11. November 2011)

bestimmt


----------



## cklein (11. November 2011)

was ist denn morgen angedacht?


----------



## Andreas S. (11. November 2011)

Verspätete Glückwunsche an die Geburtstagskinder 
Gute Besserung den Verletzten und Erkälteten.
Schleimbeutelentzündung ist unangenehm.Habe mir deshalb schon Anno 1989 
(da waren einige Gemsen noch gar nicht zum Leben bereit) einen Schleimbeutel entfernen lassen.Seither gabs keine Probleme mehr.
Bestimmt haben die anderen S-Beutel Schiss bekommen.
Wer Ärger macht-fliegt raus!

Nun zu morgen.
Leider bin ich zum Möbel schleppen einberufen worden.Meine Frau macht morgen den Hauptfeldwebel!


----------



## T-Brex (11. November 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Verspätete Glückwunsche an die Geburtstagskinder
> Gute Besserung den Verletzten und Erkälteten.
> Schleimbeutelentzündung ist unangenehm.Habe mir deshalb schon Anno 1989
> (da waren einige Gemsen noch gar nicht zum Leben bereit) *einen Schleimbeutel entfernen lassen.Seither gabs keine Probleme mehr.*




Armer SÄndy....aber siehs praktisch...danach war wenigstens die Verhütungsfrage kostengünstig gelöst


----------



## Andreas S. (11. November 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Armer SÄndy....aber siehs praktisch...danach war wenigstens die Verhütungsfrage kostengünstig gelöst



Quatsch,das ist ne andere Baustelle


----------



## Jaymano75 (11. November 2011)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> An die DX Besteller.
> Bei DX gibt es heute 11% auf die Bestellung.
> Einfach den Code DXE1111 eingeben und sparen.
> Und vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche.




Feiern die in HongKong auch Karneval oder was 11.11 11%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (11. November 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Quatsch,das ist ne andere Baustelle



...da war aber der "Scheimbeutel" schon "AB"....


----------



## cklein (12. November 2011)

ich war ja noch nie aufm köppel...


----------



## T-Brex (12. November 2011)

........ich war noch niemals in New York....


----------



## T-Brex (12. November 2011)

Cklein:

wir schaun mal wer nachher alles um ayn in Sayn am Schloß ist und dann machen wir für die die da sind das passende Toürchen !

Köppel via Ransbach wäre ne Möglichkeit...es gibt auch andere schau mer mal....bis jetzt haben wir immer noch was Passendes gefunden...
..ihr müßt eh auf mich und den kranken Schicko Rücksicht nehmen.....!!!.....


----------



## T-Brex (12. November 2011)

Die gloraychen Sieben Gemsen haben knapp 50 km und knapp 1000 hm gemacht......Köppeltoürchen ohne Köppel, dafür mehr HM und mehr Trails !Fayn, hat Spaß gemacht

@cklein: das nächste Mal gehts dann direkt aufn Köppel, mit Boxenstop in der Köppelhütte !!


----------



## ww-ck (12. November 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> @cklein: das nächste Mal gehts dann direkt aufn Köppel, mit Boxenstop in der Köppelhütte !!


.... aber nicht über -12°C.


----------



## T-Brex (12. November 2011)

....wir warten nicht wir starten....bei jeder Witterung...durch Wind und Wetter klingt das Gemsenlied.....


----------



## T-Brex (12. November 2011)

Vorankündigung für Samstag,  03.Dezember:


*Westerwaldsteigtour mit WWCK

*
bitte alle Vormerken. 

Treffpunkt 1200 h in Marienrachdorf

oder

1300 h Waldparkplatz Steinen

Diesmal ohne Catering ! Bitte Licht mitbringen, wir werden die letzte Stunde im Dunkeln fahren...alles Weitere und Einzelheiten folgen von WWCK   !!!!


----------



## Jaymano75 (12. November 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> @cklein: das nächste Mal gehts dann direkt aufn Köppel, mit Boxenstop in der Köppelhütte !!




aber erst wenn ich und Sandy dabei sind !!!!!!!! Da steht noch was aus


----------



## Andreas S. (12. November 2011)

..das scheint aber noch etwas zu dauern.Also,nutze die Zeit und trainiere was das Zeug hält!

Am 03.12. bin ich auch nicht dabbay.
Weihnachtsfeier und Betriebsausflug steht auf dem Plan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (12. November 2011)

Du machst Dich ganz schön rar...


----------



## ww-ck (12. November 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Vorankündigung für Samstag,  03.Dezember:
> 
> 
> *Westerwaldsteigtour mit WWCK
> ...



Es ist die Tour der letzten beiden Jahre. Dreifelder Weiher, Alpenroder Hütte, weiter über den Westerwaldsteig bis Bad Marienberg - natürlich werden wir die beiden Highlights um Bad Marienberg nicht auslassen. Über den Westerwaldsteig geht es dann weiter über den Philosophenweg nach Hachenburg. Dort verlassen wir den Westerwaldsteig und schlagen uns dann Richtung Westerwälder Seenplatte, am Dreifelder Weiher zurück nach Steinen.
Die Tour hat ca. 50 km und 900 hm. Von Luckytowncity sind es ca. 80 km und 1.200 hm.
Ich hoffe wir sehen uns am 03.12.


----------



## ww-ck (12. November 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Vorankündigung für Samstag,  03.Dezember:
> 
> 
> *Westerwaldsteigtour mit WWCK
> ...



Es ist die Tour der letzten beiden Jahre. Dreifelder Weiher, Alpenroder Hütte, weiter über den Westerwaldsteig bis Bad Marienberg - natürlich werden wir die beiden Highlights um Bad Marienberg nicht auslassen. Über den Westerwaldsteig geht es dann weiter auf den Philosophenweg nach Hachenburg. Dort verlassen wir den Westerwaldsteig und schlagen uns dann Richtung Westerwälder Seenplatte, am Dreifelder Weiher vorbei zurück nach Steinen.
Die Tour hat ca. 50 km und 900 hm. Von Luckytowncity sind es ca. 80 km und 1.200 hm.
Und denkt dran Licht mit zu bringen. Wir werden sicher ein Teil der Strecke im Dunkeln fahren.
Ich hoffe wir sehen uns am 03.12.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (13. November 2011)

@cklein
Denke bitte noch an den Link... schick PN !!! Danke


----------



## Dicker Bambini (13. November 2011)

Schickes Tortürchen gerstern. Bis auf'n Köppel wär ich sowieso nicht mehr gekommen. Alter Mann halt...

...aber gut das wir den Tosche haben! Warst mir ein treuer Weggefährte

Jetzt geht die Vorbereitung für Diez los...
Bis bald im Wald !


----------



## Mischbaeck (16. November 2011)

Gude 
Wollte mal nachhören, ob es schon ne Strecken oder Apress Planung für heute gibt!


----------



## ww-ck (16. November 2011)

Hallo Leute,

habe folgende Radklamotten zur Verkaufen (sind mir zu groß):

1 Weste, schwarz, XL
2 Hosen, kurz, graues Polster, L
1 Shirt, kurzarm, rot, XXL
1 Shirt, kurzarm, weiß, XXL
2 Shirt, kurzarm, schwarz, XXL

Wer Interesse hat bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## T-Brex (16. November 2011)

Das was super nett heute....das 9 Gemsen Abholkommando 

zu zehnt gings dann wieder in da Wood....bevor´s ins Schaltauge ging...

genaue Daten vom Fritzie.....


----------



## cklein (16. November 2011)

klasse runde, war echt "cool"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzie (17. November 2011)

für ne Mittwochfeierabendrunde nicht schlecht Herr Specht - haben den Fiddlehead nochn bisken begleitet - hatte dann 49 km + 1040hm auf der Uhr


----------



## T-Brex (17. November 2011)

ja ja....der Herr Specht war schon lange nicht mehr da....der macht bestimmt "Geheimtraining"....


----------



## cklein (18. November 2011)

Wieso habe ich eigentlich mit meiner Avid Elixir R immer solche Probleme? Schon wieder Komplettausfall vorne. Vor kurzem wurde erst entlüftet und neue Klötze sind auch drin.
So ein Scheiß


----------



## T-Brex (18. November 2011)

Auch wenn es alle besser wissen...ich bin mit Magura Louise sehr zufrieden !! und mit der Formula R1 auch ....bisher keine Probs....


----------



## T-Brex (18. November 2011)

Morgen wieder* um Ayn in Sayn* !!

bitte recht zahlraych erschayn 

bis moje


----------



## rhoenzorro (18. November 2011)

*Aus meiner Erfahrung  finde ich die Shimano XT super!*
*Dabei fahre ich noch die Formula RX bis jetzt keine Probleme,*
*sehr schlecht zu dosieren.
**Früher zeit bin ich Magura Julie gefahren, war gut aber sehr häufig undicht.*
*Zu anderen Herstellern kann ich keine Angaben machen.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoenzorro (19. November 2011)

*Gott sei dank bin ich auf der richtigen Rheinseite*


----------



## cklein (19. November 2011)

Muss wohl meine Bremse um ayn in Sayn testen!
Bis später


----------



## Klaus Goerg (19. November 2011)

hallo Christian,
hab viel mit Avid Bremsen zu tun. Ich bau die Teile zum Entlüften ab um die Dinger dann in alle Himmelsrichtunge zu drehn. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist die Luft nur dann vollständig rauszubekommen. Großer Fehler der gemacht wird ist das beim Arbeiten mit den Spritzen am Bremshebel zu kräftig gezogen wird. Dabei klappts die Dichtungen ein und man zieht sofort wieder Luft ins System. Kann man dann endlos weiterarbeiten..)

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## cklein (19. November 2011)

Ich habe immer entlüften lassen. Keine Ahnung wie die das gemacht haben. Der Druckpunkt der Hinterradbremse ist viel knackiger und das ist ein Zeichen dafür, dass irgendwas noch nicht 100%ig ist. 
Vielleicht mag mir einer ausm Forum ja mal eine Anleitung direkt an meiner Bremse geben?!?!
Keine Lust mehr von Werkstatt zu Werkstatt zu gehen und den Leuten dafür auch noch Geld geben und ein paar Wochen später habe ich wieder das gleiche Problem.


----------



## Jaymano75 (19. November 2011)

hier ein Video dazu (in Englisch): [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzZkEIrCBJ0"]AVID Bleed Procedure      - YouTube[/nomedia]

außerdem guckst Du hier :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=425934


und ggf. hier:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-gaengigsten-mtb-scheibenbremsen.524519.2.htm


Vielleicht ist bei Dir auch nur der Druckpunkt unterschiedlich eingestellt.


----------



## T-Brex (19. November 2011)

..7 Gemsen auf Sonnentour....Richtung...Wied 

Ansonsten hat mich der Rayzhusten heute kaputt gemacht...Monrepos ohne Monrepos Tour....

Der "neue" Jens hat prima dazu gepaßt und ist jederzeit wieder gerne gesehen.


----------



## rhoenzorro (19. November 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ..7 Gemsen auf Sonnentour....Richtung...Wied
> 
> Ansonsten hat mich der Rayzhusten heute kaputt gemacht...Monrepos ohne Monrepos Tour....
> 
> Der "neue" Jens hat prima dazu gepaßt und ist jederzeit wieder gerne gesehen.



*So früh schon wieder zurück*....

*Noch ein Jens bald haben wir einen Stall voller Jensen*
*Dienstag gehts wieder zum Arzt da bin ich mal gespannt*...


----------



## cklein (19. November 2011)

Jaymano, danke für die Links 

Schöne ruhige Runde mit raychlich Quitschen


----------



## T-Brex (19. November 2011)

.......die BrexbachJensen....


----------



## T-Brex (19. November 2011)

Viel Glück und Daumendrück den Nightridern von Wiesbaden wir haben 2 Teams am Start....

*Tom *und* Olli

Sepp *und *Thomas*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (19. November 2011)

Spitzenmäßig 

iSt Tischi der Stefan Tischler ??...

und wer ist Kaus..?


----------



## T-Brex (19. November 2011)

und der Tischi ist für Pfingsten gebont ?


----------



## Judo-Uwe (19. November 2011)

Stefan und Manfred waren zuletzt immer hinter mir, was war los mit Sepp und Thomas, schon in Winterpause?


----------



## T-Brex (19. November 2011)

...2. Platz ist doch spitzenmäßig !!!


----------



## rhoenzorro (20. November 2011)

*Top Leistung!!!!

Habe es im Gesichts Buch gelesen

Schönen Sonntag euch allen
*


----------



## bootjam2001 (21. November 2011)

Hallo,

gibt es in Montabaur, Groß/Kleinholbach oder Girod oder nähere Umgebung Jemmand der auch mal Abends ne Runde drehen möchte, also sozusagen Nigthride für Arme?

Gruß JAM


----------



## Jaymano75 (22. November 2011)




----------



## T-Brex (22. November 2011)

...ich geh kaputt....den Eingang der Flyawaybar hab ich noch nicht gesehen.......da war der Photograph aber mutig !!!

sieht auch irgendwie ziemlich "geschloßen" aus der Schuppen ?....haste mal um Einlass gebettelt?


----------



## rhoenzorro (22. November 2011)

*Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof!!!

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (22. November 2011)

morgen wieder *Fayerabendrunde*

*1700 h ab Schloß Sayn*

bitte recht zahlraych. Mit Après-Bike beim Rabbi in Heimbach.

P.S.: denkt an Licht und ggf. Wechseltrikot/Jacke.


----------



## rhoenzorro (22. November 2011)

*Viel Spasss.... für morgen

Kommt gesund Heim!
*


----------



## Mischbaeck (23. November 2011)

Hallo

Bin in letzter Zeit wieder öfter mit dem Rennrad unterwegs gewesen, nur leider alleine. Da ich weiß, das der ein oder andere von euch auch mal auf der Straße zu finden ist, habe ich mir mal erlaubt diesbezüglich was zu unternehmen. Ich hoffe es geht in Ordnung.

Es Soll *kein Konkurrenz Forum* werden, sondern nur zusätzlich zu den Mittwochs und Samstagstouren.

Schaut doch einfach mal selber rein!

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=102134

Bis gleich in Sayn.


----------



## rhoenzorro (23. November 2011)

*Alles Alles Gute Cklein** 



Jaymano **die Torten Frau Bitte!
*


----------



## miyata (23. November 2011)

Hat der CK echt Geburtstag. Dann aber schnell alle guten Wünsche von meiner Raynsayte in den Westerwald zum Geburtstag. Bleib eine gesunde Gemse und ich wünsch Dir immer genug Luft im Reifen.


----------



## T-Brex (23. November 2011)

CKleinlieber Christian, 

alles Gute zum *39.* 

Warst heute schnell wech...demnächst dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (24. November 2011)

Danke, danke
schnell weg ja, aber durch den Bach an der Straße nach Isenburg! Haben wohl nicht den korrekten Weg gefunden ;-)


----------



## cklein (24. November 2011)

Habe gerade in den Nachrichten auf RPR1 gehört, dass es eine neue Wanderkarte für den Bereich Bendorf, Höhr-Grenzhausen und Ransbach-Baumbach mit über 35 Routen gibt. Kennt einer die Karte? Damit würde ich mich ggf nicht verfahren ;-)


----------



## cklein (24. November 2011)

www.muenz-sportkonzept.de/transalp/strecke


----------



## Mischbaeck (24. November 2011)

Hey

wollte mich nochmal für den falschen Weg gestern bei meinen zwei begleitern entschuldigen, nehme das voll auf meine Kappe!

*SORRY für die nassen Füße!*

Und gleich noch eine Entschuldigung für die die meinen Link gestern Falsch verstanden haben.

*Sorry*

Dieser war nur für zusätzliches Radeln gedacht *Mittwochs und Samstags ist und bleibt weiterhin Mountainbike Time in Sayn*

*Das soll kein Konkurenz Forum zu diesem sein oder werden, also nur eine Ergänzung.*

Grüße


----------



## Judo-Uwe (25. November 2011)

Wo ist FLYAWAY-JAY???????
Ist er in einem neuem Forum abgetaucht?????


----------



## T-Brex (25. November 2011)

......auf Weihnachtsfeier....in der Flyawaybar


----------



## T-Brex (25. November 2011)

morgen wieder :



*um ayn in Sayn *


bitte recht zahlraych


----------



## Judo-Uwe (25. November 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> morgen wieder :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mit two Mud flap


----------



## miyata (26. November 2011)

Ich würd ja gerne irgendwas trainieren wenn ich denn könnte. Nur zu Hause sitzen ist ganz schön langeweilig.


----------



## miyata (26. November 2011)

Op war gut. Bin am dritten Tag entlassen worden. Heute zum ersten mal Flüssigkeit im Knie. Darf halt längere Strecken noch nicht ohne Unterstützung laufen. Alles wird gut. Wollte eigentlich am 18. Dezember Jahresabschluss mit fahren. Mal sehen, alles wird gut. 
Du meinst bestimmt 24h Dietz. Muß ich noch machen, habs zwar hier gelesen aber keine Mail bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoenzorro (26. November 2011)

*Gute Besserung H.P*

*Hoffe es dauert nicht so lange wie bei mir,*

*denn ich stehe noch in den Startlöcher*

*H.P nächstes Jahr hast du Konkurrenz*


*Schönen Sonntag euch @llen*


----------



## T-Brex (26. November 2011)

HiHo Äjtsch Piih...du bist aber im Gemsenverteiler...solltest die mail also bekommen haben...!

heute waren wieder die gloraychen Sieben unterwegs....flott...unterwegs !!...ich mußte layden....Novize Stefan aus Klään Määschd ist einer aus der Raketenabteilung und jederzeit wieder willkommen !!

*Köppel "van Achtern*"

ich hatte incl. Vorleistung 55 km und über 1000 HM 

Fäddisch aber glücklich


----------



## rhoenzorro (26. November 2011)

*Ich war heute 2km Schwimmen und 10km Laufen*
*Und auch fäddisch aber glücklich*


----------



## Burli (26. November 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> HiHo Äjtsch Piih...du bist aber im Gemsenverteiler...solltest die mail also bekommen haben...!
> 
> heute waren wieder die gloraychen Sieben unterwegs....flott...unterwegs !!...ich mußte layden....Novize Stefan aus Klään Määschd ist einer aus der Raketenabteilung und jederzeit wieder willkommen !!
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

war ne klasse Runde mit euch und bestimmt nicht meine letzte! Bei mir waren es bis Klään Mäschd 1270Hm.... km keine Ahnung die Batterie vom GPS hat sich verabschiedet.

Gruß der Novize

P.S.: Und ich sollte mit wohl mal ne Lampe kaufen


----------



## T-Brex (26. November 2011)

Hi Burli...Burli hatte uns schon vor ein paar Jahren mal angepostet um mitzufahren....hat ja dann heute endlich mal gepaßt..

Wegen Licht, wenn nicht Lupine, dann Deal Xtreme...die Magic shine....


----------



## Burli (26. November 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hi Burli...Burli hatte uns schon vor ein paar Jahren mal angepostet um mitzufahren....hat ja dann heute endlich mal gepaßt..
> 
> Wegen Licht, wenn nicht Lupine, dann Deal Xtreme...die Magic shine....



Stimmt! Hatte ich schon mal vor und dann wieder vergessen  nach der Funzel gehe ich mal googeln...


----------



## ww-ck (26. November 2011)

.... und nächsten Samstag geht's in den Westerwald. Entweder um eins in Steinen am Waldspielplatz oder ab 12 in Luckytowncity.
Wir sehen uns hoffentlich am Samstag
Gruß Christian


----------



## cklein (28. November 2011)

Für nicht Westerwälder...wo ist Luckytowncity?


----------



## T-Brex (28. November 2011)

Hier:


http://maps.google.de/maps?q=marien...code_result&ct=image&resnum=2&ved=0CDoQ8gEwAQ





http://maps.google.de/maps?q=marien...code_result&ct=image&resnum=2&ved=0CDoQ8gEwAQ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (28. November 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hier:
> 
> 
> http://maps.google.de/maps?q=marien...code_result&ct=image&resnum=2&ved=0CDoQ8gEwAQ


Jau, punktgenau getroffen.
http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&tab=wl


----------



## ww-ck (28. November 2011)

Wegbeschreibung ab Sayn bis zum Waldspielplatz:
B 413 bis es rechts nach Herschbach geht - durch Herschbach, durch Schenkelberg bis zur Kreuzung B 8 - rechts Richtung Freilingen bis nach Steinen - in Steinen links in die Lindenstraße - nach ca. 1,5 - 2 km ist der Waldspielplatz auf der rechten Seite.


----------



## cklein (28. November 2011)

Wer startet denn alles in Marienrachdorf?


----------



## Mischbaeck (28. November 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> Wer startet denn alles in Marienrachdorf?



Muss leider Arbeiten !

Wenn doch, melde ich mich Freitag Abend nochmal!

*@ Mittwochsrunde!
*
schon was geplant?

Falls Aprés Bike bei Rappi in Heimbachn an die *Heimbacher* wann und wo startet ihr?

Würde dann mein Auto in Heimbach abstellen und mit euch nach Sayn Fahren!


----------



## ww-ck (28. November 2011)

cklein schrieb:


> Wer startet denn alles in Marienrachdorf?


Isch


----------



## fritzie (28. November 2011)

Hi Mischa - park in Heimbach beim Rabbi aufm Kirchplatz, Schicko oder ich holen dich um 16:50 ab - Ready Teddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicker Bambini (28. November 2011)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Isch


 
Hey,
soll ich / kann ich Shuttle-mäßig irgendwas helfen, wenn ich schon nicht mitfahren kann...


----------



## Mischbaeck (29. November 2011)

fritzie schrieb:


> Hi Mischa - park in Heimbach beim Rabbi aufm Kirchplatz, Schicko oder ich holen dich um 16:50 ab - Ready Teddy



Alles klar gespeichert!


----------



## ww-ck (30. November 2011)

Hallo Leute,
für die Samstagstour im Westerwald ist nicht so gutes Wetter angesagt. Für Samstag Regen und Schneeschauer bei höchstens 3°C (www.wetter.info). Es wäre schön, wenn ich ein Feedback bekommen könnte wer am Samstag auf jeden Fall dabei ist. Wenn nur ein paar Leute mitfahren, würde ich die Tour evtl. verschieben.
Gruß Christian


----------



## CF-Rafi (30. November 2011)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> für die Samstagstour im Westerwald ist .....



Hallo Christian,

bei mir ist im Moment wörtlich "Bombenstimmung".
Muss am So zwischen 0900 und 1700 Uhr wegen der Bombenetschärfung evakuiert werden und werde schon am Sa zu meiner Familie nach Köln fahren.Werde also am Sa nicht dabei sein.

Gruss,
Rafael


----------



## cklein (30. November 2011)

Ich bin am Start


----------



## Judo-Uwe (30. November 2011)

Hi Christian 
wäre gerne dabei, habe leider Dienst.


----------



## carboni1 (30. November 2011)

Ich kann leider auch nicht!


----------



## T-Brex (30. November 2011)

Dann mach ich mal den Anfang mit den Positivmeldungen:

Dabbay


----------



## T-Brex (30. November 2011)

Mittwochstour mit 10 Gemsen....Wendepunkt Wirscheid Tour.....47 km und knapp 900 hm....rollin rollin rollin...würde Henry Rollins sagen...


----------



## cklein (1. Dezember 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Dann mach ich mal den Anfang mit den Positivmeldungen:
> 
> Dabbay



ich war Första


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (1. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,
aufgrund der termin- und sonstig bedingten Absagen und den vorausgesagtem schlechten Wetter für den Hohen Westerwald verschiebe ich die WW-Tour auf nächstes Jahr. Ich hoffe dass dann wieder mehr können und das Wetter besser ist.
Also spätestens bis zum 18.
Gruß Christian


----------



## cklein (1. Dezember 2011)

wird trotzdem samstag gefahren??


----------



## T-Brex (1. Dezember 2011)

....die schöne WW-Tour....

layder abgesagt hatte mich schon drauf gefreut...ich hoffe das da niemand am Samstag um 1300 h einsam auf dem Waldparkplatz Steinen auf uns vergebens wartet....

*
dann also Plan B für Samstag 03.12.11 :*
*
um ayn in Sayn am Schloß *

(Sicherheitshalber mal Notlicht mitbringen, falls wir ne halbe Stunde länger unterwegs sayn sollten)ansonsten wie immer geplante Rückkehr ca. 1630 h....


----------



## Burli (1. Dezember 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....die schöne WW-Tour....
> 
> layder abgesagt hatte mich schon drauf gefreut...ich hoffe das da niemand am Samstag um 1300 h einsam auf dem Waldparkplatz Steinen auf uns vergebens wartet....
> 
> ...



jaja... ohne Licht komm ich nicht mehr...


----------



## T-Brex (1. Dezember 2011)

ja Burli....aber nach Sayn...nicht Steinen...


----------



## cklein (2. Dezember 2011)

von mir aus kann es morgen länger werden...habe heute verstärkung aus dem hause deal extreme bekommen


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
bin morgen ausnahmsweise mal nicht dabbay,da die Weihnachtsfeier meines AG ansteht.


----------



## T-Brex (3. Dezember 2011)

Wir machen eine Wetter angepaßte Tour !

Je schlechter das Wetter, desto kurz

Also bitte recht zahlraych erschayn



und 

dem Rheinsteiger KLAUS aus Rengsdorf

Alles Gute zum *33.* Geburtstag


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Dezember 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch aus Staymel an Rhaynstayger Klaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (3. Dezember 2011)

alles gute zum geburtstag


----------



## cklein (3. Dezember 2011)

Die 7 Gemsen vom 03.12.11 haben den Regen ausgetanzt und bei 8*C  den Rheinsteig unter die Räder genommen.
Ein Abflug und platte Reifen gab es gratis.
Mehr später...


----------



## T-Brex (3. Dezember 2011)

kurze knackige Sonnentour 

Tousie gibts dann vom Fritzie


----------



## Klaus Goerg (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Gemsen,
danke für die Glückwünsche. Hat mich sehr gefreut!!

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## T-Brex (3. Dezember 2011)

Gerne !....in Rengsdorf sind wir eben auch gewesen...


----------



## rhoenzorro (3. Dezember 2011)

*
  Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Klaus*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (3. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Burli (4. Dezember 2011)

ähhh trau's mich kaum zu sagen, aber der zweite Platte kam vom gewechselten Schlauch. Den hab ich wohl net anstänndig geflickt, die kam aus dem Flicken 
Also werden nur noch neue Schläuche eingepackt


----------



## T-Brex (4. Dezember 2011)

....besser issss......denn ein Taucher der nicht taucht, taucht nix......mit den Flicken, die nicht flicken .....ist es ähnlich...


----------



## Schicko (4. Dezember 2011)

Burli schrieb:


> ähhh trau's mich kaum zu sagen, aber der zweite Platte kam vom gewechselten Schlauch. Den hab ich wohl net anstänndig geflickt, die kam aus dem Flicken
> Also werden nur noch neue Schläuche eingepackt



Sach ich doch,in die Tonne damit


----------



## ww-ck (4. Dezember 2011)

watt fürn Winter zum üben

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj6ho1-G6tw&feature=fvsr"]Danny MacAskill - "Way Back Home"      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Viel Spaß beim anschauen - und achtet auf die Fordergabel.


----------



## rhoenzorro (4. Dezember 2011)

*Danke ww-ck der ist der Hammer!

Gott sei Dank bin ich nicht einer der immer einen Plattfuss hat*


----------



## rhoenzorro (4. Dezember 2011)

*Hangschieber hoffe du hast dich in mein Heimatland wohl gefühlt*


----------



## Burli (4. Dezember 2011)

ww-ck schrieb:


> watt fürn Winter zum üben
> 
> Danny MacAskill - "Way Back Home"      - YouTube
> 
> Viel Spaß beim anschauen - und achtet auf die Fordergabel.



Hammer!!


----------



## dkc-live (5. Dezember 2011)

Leider habe ich den Mtb nicht mehr ins Auto bekommen. Habe nur den Singlespeeder da  da ist mir eure Runde sicherlich zu hart. (wieviel fahrt ihr immer so km u. hm? u. durchschnitt?)
Aber echt schon Gegend. Mein 15 km Arbeitsweg macht auch Laune, quer durch den WW.


----------



## T-Brex (6. Dezember 2011)

Morgen wieder *Fayerabendrunde 1700 h ab Schloß Sayn*

Après Bike beim Rabbi.

Bitte recht zahlraych erschayn.....


@dkc-live: da wir hin und wieder auch ein paar trails fahren..auch bergauf...ist ein Singlespeeder nicht unbedingt die beste Wahl....ansonsten sind die Touren für jemanden der "im Training" ist durchaus machbar.
weitere Infos und Bilder auch auf unserer HP oder bei Facebook


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (7. Dezember 2011)

Die draysten Dray waren die aynzigen mutigen heute

nachdem gegen 1640 h der letzte Guß von Oben kam..war es eine super Runde (trocken von oben  !!) mit 34 km und 700 hm.....

bis Samstag


----------



## cklein (8. Dezember 2011)

...und in Diez hat mich der Regen und Wind davon abgehalten nach Sayn zu fahren...


----------



## T-Brex (9. Dezember 2011)

Morgen heißt es wieder bei bestem Bikewetter:


*Samstag um Ayn in Sayn am Schloß sayn.....


*


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Dezember 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Schön für euch, ich hab Sportverbot für dieses WE. Die Restaurierung des Esszimmers hat begonnen und da mussten teilweise alte Möbel raus. Andere Stücke können wieder aufgehübscht werden.
> Ich wünsch euch eine schöne Tour!



Mach das lieber nach dem 18.
...und du?
Musst du auch raus oder ist da noch etwas zu retten?


----------



## cklein (9. Dezember 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> .....
> 
> der 18.te steht!


----------



## T-Brex (10. Dezember 2011)

moin Oberförsta !

die Betty hätte ich für den Preis gleich 2x genommen


----------



## T-Brex (10. Dezember 2011)

...schöne Sonnentour...Hammastone light..Splittour....

...vergeßt Hammastone und Jahnseiche....der Fidel und ich haben heute auf 500 m Strecke 200 hm gemacht....ich sage nur schnurstrack bergauf und nach vorne gebeugt, damit der Bock nicht vorne hoch kommt.....

Den Wilden Willi mitgezählt 6 Gemsen insgesamt 50 km (über Monrepos) und gefühlte 1000 hm(die allerdings auf 30km)

die Splitvariante am Rhein zurück hat Fritzie parat...

nächste Woche gibts 3 Termine !!!!!

Mi  1700h Sayn    3h

Sa 1300h Sayn   4h

So 1100h Sayn   3h
(weitere Infos folgen vom Führer: Müslibrenner !!!)


----------



## Burli (10. Dezember 2011)

Splitergruppe Kleinmaischeid ist zwischenzeitlich auch zu Hause  

Ich glaube ich komme demnächst doch mit dem Auto! 82km und 1230hm mit nem MTB im Dezember müssen ja nicht wirklich sein 

Gruß Burli


----------



## T-Brex (10. Dezember 2011)

....das stimmt...

..das sind durchaus Sommerwerte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzie (10. Dezember 2011)

Hey Tosche - wo wart ihr? - haben euch überall gesucht - immer wieder hoch und runter und hoch und runter dem Judo hinterher - der kennt aber auch jede Wurzel mit Vornamen - zurück dann am Rhein  - 65km + 1100hm -  schönetourhammagemacht


----------



## T-Brex (10. Dezember 2011)

wir waren OBEN....den Weg am Zaun weiter hoch...bis ganz nach oben...der ging schnurstracks bis fast Bauernhof..auf dem Plateau...


----------



## Deleted 56720 (10. Dezember 2011)

Der Weg war der  "Kniebrecher Pfad"  hab die drei oben am Jakobshof noch in den Wald fahren sehen- wenn wir weiter gefahren wären hätten wir sie noch eingeholt


----------



## Judo-Uwe (10. Dezember 2011)

Wer Lust und Zeit hat kann morgen mit im Mayener Stadtwald-Ettringer-Traumpfad und Kottenheimer Poisonstrecke mitfahren.
Zeitpunkt von 11.30-15.30 Uhr ca.50-60km und 1300Hm auf epischen und flowigen Trails. 
Ich hatte heute auch 80km und 1230Hm,kam mir aber gar nicht so vor ,lag vielleicht am Bike 
Schade war nur ,das wir uns getrennt hatten.


----------



## rhoenzorro (11. Dezember 2011)

*Wünsche euch allen Frohe Weihnachten, guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr 2012!!!*


----------



## T-Brex (11. Dezember 2011)

...Mensch Jupp....sowas nennt man: zu früh kommen 

Versuchs in 2 Wochen nochmal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoenzorro (11. Dezember 2011)

*Tosche in der Reha kein Online Anschluss hat*


----------



## T-Brex (11. Dezember 2011)

...na dann...Alles Gute !!!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (11. Dezember 2011)

Geile Tour heute mit Stefan Tischler,Christian Fischer,Stefan vom Tegernsee und Carlo haben wir die Mayener Trails gerockt,anschließend gabs noch apres bike


----------



## Judo-Uwe (12. Dezember 2011)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an. Wenn ich wieder fit bin ich auch dabei. Fa. Becker ist jetzt auch im Bereich in der Innenarchitektur tätig. Mit Erfolg.


Hi Sepp,
hättest gestern gut mit reingepaßt


----------



## T-Brex (12. Dezember 2011)

*Mittwoch wieder Fayerabendrunde ab 1700 h Sayn Schloß*, Après - Bike beim Rabbi in Heimbach


----------



## T-Brex (14. Dezember 2011)

Rookietour...mit 4 tapferen Gemsen die wieder einmal Glück von Oben hatten ....und die Mafia a la Schicko hat danach auch super geschmeckt!!
4 Gemsen  28 km und 600 hm.


----------



## cklein (15. Dezember 2011)

Ping


----------



## T-Brex (15. Dezember 2011)

Palimpalim


----------



## klexx (16. Dezember 2011)

Paff


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## miyata (16. Dezember 2011)

PingPingPing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (16. Dezember 2011)

miyata schrieb:


> PingPingPing


dann bekommst du endlich dein Preis


----------



## miyata (16. Dezember 2011)

Da freut sich aber meine Kette


----------



## T-Brex (16. Dezember 2011)

...jetzt sind unsere Klamotten 3x bei ACTON in der Vorzeigeliste vertreten...u.a. hier..

www.acton-sports.de/radsport-i3-kollektion/radsport-i3-kollektion-hosen/i3-traegerhose-lang

und

http://www.acton-sports.de/bikewear/radsport-westen-und-jacken/radsport-westen-und-jacken-klimajacke


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Dezember 2011)

auch ping


----------



## T-Brex (16. Dezember 2011)

...na morgen bei super Bikewetter 
geht´s ausnahmsweise um ayn in den Wald 

geplante Rückkehr 1630 h (Notlicht sicherheitshalber mitbringen)


----------



## T-Brex (16. Dezember 2011)

...und im Namen der  Siam-Brüder  Herbert und Helmut

Ping Pong !!!


----------



## T-Brex (16. Dezember 2011)

nochmal....*.morgen um ayn in Sayn am Schloß*


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Dezember 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> nochmal....*.morgen um ayn in Sayn am Schloß*



nöööööööööö,
morgen um 2000 in Dortmund zu Mario Barth


----------



## T-Brex (17. Dezember 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> nöööööööööö,
> morgen um 2000 in Dortmund zu Mario Barth



stay where the pepper grows !!!...Asphaltcowboy....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (17. Dezember 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> stay where the pepper grows !!!...Asphaltcowboy....



bist schon ein nettes Kerlchen
Habe bis heute schon 87 km mit dem Radl für Dez.11


----------



## T-Brex (17. Dezember 2011)

..ich weiß wo sich eine Gruppe MTBler trifft....die machen das min. in der Woche, verteilt auf Sa. und Mi......irgendwo in Sayn....mußte mal googlen...


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Dezember 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ..ich weiß wo sich eine Gruppe MTBler trifft....die machen das min. in der Woche, verteilt auf Sa. und Mi......irgendwo in Sayn....mußte mal googlen...



wenn ich die Zeit zur Verfügung hätte wie die Obergemse,dann würde ich jeden Tag 87km radel


----------



## T-Brex (17. Dezember 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> wenn ich die Zeit zur Verfügung hätte wie die Obergemse,dann würde ich jeden Tag 87km radel



...hmm....auf der Arbeit beim Chef ??.....ich habe gar keine Zeit....


----------



## illi3384 (17. Dezember 2011)

Wenn Mischas Weihnachtsfeier heute nicht ausartet ...
Dann ..... Ping und Pong
Wir sind dabei!


----------



## T-Brex (17. Dezember 2011)

..erstens muß der sich auf der neuen Arbeit erstmal benehmen und nicht daneben benehmen....zweitens könnt ihr die Tour morgen auch im dicken Kopp schaffen ....also PingPong bis moje


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (17. Dezember 2011)

Komme heute leider doch nicht bei uns regnet es!


----------



## T-Brex (17. Dezember 2011)

...Testfahrt für morgen....8Gemsen....ordentlich Fango von Unten, wenig von Oben.....einmal Valla und zurück.....

Fritzie, Cklein ? Alles klar ? Gut heimgekommen ?

Bis moje....


----------



## fritzie (17. Dezember 2011)

menschtoschemitdirfahrichnimilässtunsganzalleinimdunklenwaldgrummegrummelgnorkumpfbrabbbel


----------



## T-Brex (17. Dezember 2011)

fritzie schrieb:


> menschtoschemitdirfahrichnimilässtunsganzalleinimdunklenwaldgrummegrummelgnorkumpfbrabbbel




....jaaaa er lebt noch, er lebt noch ...der Holzmichel..

Mensch Junge...ich war vorne....ich weiß nicht wer den Blickkontakt zu Euch hat abreißen lassen....als wir den Trail runter gefahren sind...das war hinter den gefällten Buchen die am Wegrand lagen...bis moje


----------



## cklein (17. Dezember 2011)

hab noch drei Gemsen am Parklplatz in Sayn getroffen...bei dem extrem matschigem "Stück" seid ihr links den Trail runter...wir sind geradeaus weiter...passiert...
Sch(m)utzbleche sind gekauft...müssen nur noch dran...bis gleich...


----------



## T-Brex (17. Dezember 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Noch 'ne Frage an die Fachleute/-frauen.
> Ich backe gerade zwei Kuchen für morgen, auf der Baggung steht 60 min backen. Hab jetzt bayde im Ofen.
> 120 min ist doch richtig, oder?
> mb



Natürlich....2x60 sind doch nach Adam Riese 120 !!


----------



## FlyawayJay (17. Dezember 2011)

Manchmal muss man neu durchstarten...

*"I ' ll be back"*


----------



## carboni1 (17. Dezember 2011)

müsli ich bin gleich eh auf'm Berg wennste willst schau ich mal vorbei


----------



## Burli (17. Dezember 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....jaaaa er lebt noch, er lebt noch ...der Holzmichel..
> 
> Mensch Junge...ich war vorne....ich weiß nicht wer den Blickkontakt zu Euch hat abreißen lassen....als wir den Trail runter gefahren sind...das war hinter den gefällten Buchen die am Wegrand lagen...bis moje



ICH bin schuld! Bin den Trail runter und hab net auf euch hinter mit geachtet  Gelobe Besserung!


----------



## Schicko (17. Dezember 2011)

FlyawayJay schrieb:


> Manchmal muss man neu durchstarten...
> 
> *"I ' ll be back"*



Un Moje dabay?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (17. Dezember 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ne, lass ma, Samstag abend ist Familienabend


 
ja klar deshalb bin ich auch gleich auf'm Berg!


----------



## T-Brex (17. Dezember 2011)

hier eine Nachricht von unserem Burli :


Stefan  Bur 17.  Dezember 21:10  Die  Obergemse Tosche hat mir heute eine Winterhose und nen Buff vermittelt
.. zwischen  Hose & Buff muss nun auch noch was gemsenmäßiges  Also wer noch  überzähliges Fell hat, darf sich gerne melden. Konkret besteht Bedraf an: Hose  kurz in L, Trikot kurz in M, Weste M, Jacke in ??L?? Gruß Stefan


----------



## ww-ck (18. Dezember 2011)

juchu - alles weiß. Bis gleich.


----------



## illi3384 (18. Dezember 2011)

Moin!
Weise Weihnacht kann kommen....

Was ist denn für eine Strecke geplant?
Auch bei Ekel Wetter halbwegs Damentauglich?


----------



## T-Brex (18. Dezember 2011)

Das nenne ich timing !!!

Schnee bis in die Niederungen !!!

Repekt 

Bis glaych


----------



## carboni1 (18. Dezember 2011)

Wünsch euch ne tolle Tour & viel Spass im Schnee!


----------



## illi3384 (18. Dezember 2011)

Sind unterwegs. Hoffen wir schaffen es pünktlich, ist mehr Schnee als gedacht .....


----------



## cklein (18. Dezember 2011)

Schöne Schnee-Tour 
Hier auch noch mal Danke für die Bewirtung 
Carboni...wo warst du
Ich hätte gerne die Bilder in Originalgröße


----------



## FlyawayJay (18. Dezember 2011)

Schicko schrieb:


> Un Moje dabay?



Yes Schicko ! War dabay ! Du leider nicht .

Es war sehr schön und auch schön viel Matsch! Herzlichen Dank an die Damen vom Buffet 
Die Supp und der Käs' und der Kaffee kamen genau zur richtigen Zeit 

Tempo war top ! 
Thank u Müsli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (18. Dezember 2011)

....schöne Abschlußtour !!!

16 Gemsen der Erbsensuppe mit Cabanossi-Aynlage entgegen 

sogar der Schnee kam rechtzeitig

Besonderen Dank an Käthe Ring für die prima Verpflegung

*Bis Mittwoch !!!zur Eröffnungstour*


----------



## miyata (18. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank für lecker Supp und Kuchen. 
Da hat sich die Fahrt auf die andere Rheinseite ja gelohnt. Rad ist schon geputzt und Wäsche gleich fertig. 
Bis denne.


----------



## Andreas S. (18. Dezember 2011)

auch aus Steimel ein großes DANKESCHÖN an das CateringTeam in Valla.
Lägga!!
Und wenn uns OberGemse im Wald nicht falsch geleitet hätte,dann wäre uns auch die Schiebepassage erspart geblieben. Aber so issa.


----------



## ww-ck (18. Dezember 2011)

Von mir auch vielen Dank an die Damen und Viktor. Super Verpflegung. Nächstes Jahr sind dann im Garten hoffentlich die Mauern fertig, dass wir uns für das Gruppenfoto darauf setzten können - Heizung in der Mauer wäre nicht schlecht - gelle


----------



## fritzie (18. Dezember 2011)

Hey Vik - D A N K E - vor allen an deine Mädels - und ähm Siedewurst macht auch schnell (glaub ich jedenfalls)


----------



## cklein (18. Dezember 2011)

fritzie schrieb:


> Hey Vik - D A N K E - vor allen an deine Mädels - und ähm Siedewurst macht auch schnell (glaub ich jedenfalls)



Fodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (20. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir war der Weihnachtsmann mit dem gleichen Geschenk.
Aber Hangi hat geschummelt, da fehlen 47 Gramm bei den Laufradsätzen ohne Scheibe und Kassette.


----------



## miyata (20. Dezember 2011)

Cool, dann freu ich mich, dann sind meine ja auch leichter.


----------



## carboni1 (20. Dezember 2011)

Ganz schön schwer der LRS


----------



## miyata (20. Dezember 2011)

Scherzkeks! 
Wenn ich nur 70 Kg wiege kann ich auch einen Radsatz mit 1300Gramm fahren. So hab ich wenigstens Reserven was mein Körpergewicht angeht.  Ich kann noch 7 Kg zu nehmen und muß mir keinen neuen Radsatz kaufen.


----------



## T-Brex (21. Dezember 2011)

6 Gemsen, 37 km, ordentlich Fango  und Après Bike beim Rabbi ..mit Pizza...was will man von einem Mittwoch Abend mehr erwarten ??.....perfekt

FÜR FRITZiE :

Motto:  Rollin Rollin Rollin [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Gg8-ehDUo0"]Limp Bizkit - Rollin'  *subtitulado*      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## T-Brex (22. Dezember 2011)

FlyAwayJay  


die Torte mußte Dir selbst schicken...

nächste Woche wieder in alter Frische


----------



## fritzie (22. Dezember 2011)

Hey Jay - schön das du wieder da bist - und noch schöner das du auch älter wirst - HG


----------



## miyata (22. Dezember 2011)

Glückwunsch auch zum Älterwerden von der richtigen Raynsayte. Alles wird gut, aber nicht alles wird mit dem Älterwerden besser.


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Dezember 2011)

Alles Gute zum 50. lieber Jay


----------



## ww-ck (22. Dezember 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyawayJay (22. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank für Eure Glückwünsche !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (22. Dezember 2011)

Hi Sepp,
sieht eher nach Geschenkeshoppen aus.
Frag mal den Platt, brauchen noch einen schnellen Leader für Diez


----------



## Burli (23. Dezember 2011)

Geht morgen was oder schon alle unterm Baum? Ich wollte etwas früher los so um 11 Uhr damit ich so gegen 15 Uhr wieder zu hause bin...


----------



## Judo-Uwe (23. Dezember 2011)

Burli schrieb:


> Geht morgen was oder schon alle unterm Baum? Ich wollte etwas früher los so um 11 Uhr damit ich so gegen 15 Uhr wieder zu hause bin...


Habe morgen Frühdienst,vielleicht geht es am Sonntag oderMontag?


----------



## cklein (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsche frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Wer Lust und Zeit hat und zudem gerade im Sauerland ist, der kann morgen mit den Rothaarsteig unsicher machen. Schnee ist nicht das größte Problem...


----------



## Burli (24. Dezember 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Habe morgen Frühdienst,vielleicht geht es am Sonntag oderMontag?



Beld dich einfach...


----------



## Dicker Bambini (24. Dezember 2011)

Hallo aus dem Westerwald...

ich wünsche allen Gemsen ein paar geruhsame Weihnachtsfeiertage und einen "guten Rutsch" ins neue Jahr. Dies sollte natürlich nicht all zu ernst genommen werden, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung...

Also Allen eine schöne Weihnachtszeit... 

 und lasst krachen... 



Gruß 
Bambini (Olli)


----------



## gigabike_de (24. Dezember 2011)

Hallo an alle Gemsen,

schließe mich dem Bambini an!

Euch allen, alles Gute 


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Dezember 2011)

Schöne Weihnachtsgrüsse in die Gemsenrunde
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



und bei all dem lägga Weihnachtsessen das radeln nicht vergessen



Andreas S. schrieb:


> bist schon ein nettes Kerlchen
> Habe bis heute schon 87 km mit dem Radl für Dez.11


jetzt sind es schon 280km (falls es jemanden interessiert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (25. Dezember 2011)

Let's Flash:9,12kg ohne 150ml Milch,falls Diez trocken sein sollte gibts 
               hinten Furios Fred und vorne Rocket Ron wären nochmal 
               300gr.Schöne Weihnachten noch


----------



## Burli (26. Dezember 2011)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Let's Flash:9,12kg ohne 150ml Milch,falls Diez trocken sein sollte gibts
> hinten Furios Fred und vorne Rocket Ron wären nochmal
> 300gr.Schöne Weihnachten noch



Sauber! Ich seher schon, da muß ich bei meinem Lux noch etwas optimieren, für den Anfang nehme ich einfach keine Flasche mit 

Wobei ich es in Summe für erfolgsversprechender halte, sich mit mit der Optimierung der W/kg bei der Tretfabrik Mensch zu beschäftigen... Wobei das zwar billiger aber aufwendiger ist  (Weihnachten hat mir dfabei irgendwie nicht geholfen)

Ich wünsch euch auf jeden Fall auch eine besinnliche Restweihnachtszeit!

Da ich zwischen den Feiertagen frei haben werde ich reichlich km rollen. Bei Wetter vorzugsweise Straße. Gerne aber auch mal im Matsch...

Gruß Burli

P.S.: Scultura Evo Team http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1033326Selbstaufbau ohne Milch 6,6kg ohne Milch


----------



## cklein (26. Dezember 2011)

so...bin gerade im Krankenhaus...
Kai, ein Freund, welcher auch in Diez dabei ist, hat sich vor ein paar Stunden bei einer sehr schnellen Abfahrt um Sauerland gelöffelt und das Handgelenk gebrochen. Morgen früh ist die OP. Hoffen wir mal das er schnell gesund wird, alles wieder wie vorher wird und unser 4er Mixteam unverändert an den Start kann.
Ansonsten eine sehr schöne Runde...


----------



## Andreas S. (26. Dezember 2011)

Am Donerstag 29.12.2011 findet zum Abschluß eine Weihnachtsverdauungstour statt.
-es wird ausschließlich auf Asphalt gefahren
-ca.80km(ab Koblenz) im guten 26 km/h Schnitt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Abfahrt in Vallendar Bahnhof 1100Uhr und 1145Uhr Parkplatz Fa.Canyon in Koblenz.
Strecke an der Mosel entlang bis Treis-Karden ,1 Kaffee trinken dann wieder retour.

Wem das nicht langt,der kann ja mit dem Radl anreisen.


----------



## T-Brex (27. Dezember 2011)

..und vor den Asphaltlutschern gehts am Mittwoch Abend 28.12.11 erstmal ab 1700 h in den Wald !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Mittwoch 1700 h Fayerabendrunde wie immer ab Schloß SAYN    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*...und für die Fettverbrennung vom Weihnachtsschmauß schön gemach !!!!...sozusagen....Mittwochsabend Rookie Tour !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burli (27. Dezember 2011)

Gerade zurück von ICE mäßigen 1300hm mit Renngemse Uwe. Ich war anscheinend so gar, dass ich schon Aufschriften Skihütte gelesen habe 

@Andreas: Wollt Ihr die Teerrunde auf dem MTB fahren oder mit richtigen Rädern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (27. Dezember 2011)

@burli
jeder so wie er mag
es gibt einige die nehmen das RR und andere das MTB mit entsprechender Bereifung
Ich nehme das MTB,hab ja sonst nix


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Dezember 2011)

Burli schrieb:


> @Andreas: Wollt Ihr die Teerrunde auf dem MTB fahren oder mit richtigen Rädern?



Nur zur Info:
die Brexbachgemsen sind eine MTB Gruppe teilweise sogar mit fanatischer Prägung
Der genannte Vergleich ist sehrsehr gewagt von dir


----------



## Burli (27. Dezember 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Nur zur Info:
> die Brexbachgemsen sind eine MTB Gruppe teilweise sogar mit fanatischer Prägung
> Der genannte Vergleich ist sehrsehr gewagt von dir



Ups... ja, ja weiß schon dass ihr lieber im Matsch spielt  Aber so ganz ohne RR... neneneneneneeennnee  
*Ernst on: Beides hat seinen Reiz und ich meine es ergänzt sich auch ganz gut... wie war das noch mit Candel Evans...


----------



## rhoenzorro (28. Dezember 2011)

*Servus an @lle
Grüße aus dem Lazarett wie ich sehe lebt ihr alle noch 
2012 lassen wir das Bike wieder zusammen rocken**

Gruß Jupp
*


----------



## cklein (28. Dezember 2011)

Bei dem wunderbaren warmen Winterwetter habe ich mir die erste und letzte Seuche für 2011 eingefangen :-( und ich würde jetzt so gerne radeln, egal ob Matsch oder Teer :-( 

Allen anderen Gemsen wünsche ich einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und ohne Sorgen 2012 zu überstehen  

CU 2012


----------



## T-Brex (28. Dezember 2011)

4 Gemsen auf der letzten Mittwochstour 2011

27 km und knapp 700 hm.



*Samstag *: 31.12.11  *1300 h ab Schloß Sayn*

NetteDirk Tour   *Rookietour 2-3 h mit kurzem Après-Bike* beim Netten-Dirk !!

Wer nicht kommt ist selbst schuld !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (28. Dezember 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ..und vor den Asphaltlutschern gehts am Mittwoch Abend 28.12.11 erstmal ab 1700 h in den Wald !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Mittwoch 1700 h Fayerabendrunde wie immer ab Schloß SAYN    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *...und für die Fettverbrennung vom Weihnachtsschmauß schön gemach !!!!...sozusagen....Mittwochsabend Rookie Tour !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



.....ach,anscheinend hat der Rabbi doch nicht geschlossen.Die anonymen TrinkerGemsen sind noch unnawäx.


wer ist NettenDirk?


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Dezember 2011)

4 gutaufgelegte RoadGemsen haben heute die Moseluferstr. gerockt.
Alle daheimgebliebenen haben u.a.eine riesige Menge Spaß verpasst.
Herrlichstes Bikewetter,nicht nur trocken,ich glaub ich habe mir sogar einen Sonnenbrand auf der Nase geholt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die kurze Einkehr beim Rabbi in Treis-Kaden war der Oberbrüller.Kaffe und Kuchen gab es bis zum abwinken.
Die knapp 75km konnten wir  nur im 27,7 er Schnitt fahren,da uns der Wind ganz schön um die Ohren geweht wurde.Was will man auch mehr Ende Dezember im GA1 Bereich verlangen.


----------



## ww-ck (29. Dezember 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> 4 gutaufgelegte RoadGemsen haben heute die Moseluferstr. gerockt.
> Alle daheimgebliebenen haben u.a.eine riesige Menge Spaß verpasst.
> Herrlichstes Bikewetter,nicht nur trocken,ich glaub ich habe mir sogar einen Sonnenbrand auf der Nase geholt
> 
> ...


 jau stimmt. Bin dann am Schluss doch noch ein bischen geduscht worden. Ansonsten schöne Tour mit ner Menge Spass.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (30. Dezember 2011)

75km hatte ich gestern auch, plus 1300hm
Ich finde es rockt mehr im Wald,den Schnitt bekam ich nicht hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (31. Dezember 2011)

Zum Jahresabschluß noch ein klitze kleines Toürchen....bei gemsenuntypischem Wetter.....

*1300 h Schloß Sayn*

kleine 2 h Regenrundfahrt um sich das Bierchen in der Silvesternacht schon vorher zu verdienen....

....und wer weiß....vielleicht haben wir ja unerwartet dieses Jahr nochmal Wetterglück ??....um ayn in Sayn...??....schau mer mal...


----------



## T-Brex (31. Dezember 2011)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> max 2 h????
> 
> mb




YES.....2 max....deswegen...


----------



## T-Brex (31. Dezember 2011)

...wunderbarer Fangoritt...kurz und schmerzlos...aber scheeeeen

3 Gemsen in der Fangopackung

bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## Burli (31. Dezember 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...wunderbarer Fangoritt...kurz und schmerzlos...aber scheeeeen
> 
> 3 Gemsen in der Fangopackung
> 
> bis nächstes Jahr



Jeb, scheee war's! Und allen die nicht dabei waren, die ich kenne (oder noch kennen lerne) einen guten Rutsch in's 2012!!


----------



## rhoenzorro (1. Januar 2012)

*Ein Frohes Neues Jahr 2012*


----------



## T-Brex (2. Januar 2012)

...damit wir in 2013 auch wieder ein Jahresvideo 2012 zu sehen bekommen, müßen wir natürlich hoch vom Sofa und raus in den Wald...

*Mittwoch  1700 h  Fayerabendrunde ab Schloß Sayn.*


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Januar 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> .....ach,anscheinend hat der Rabbi doch nicht geschlossen.Die anonymen TrinkerGemsen sind noch unnawäx.



oder haben sie sogar schon ihre Identität verloren?
Sind sie vielleicht im Matsch stecken geblieben?
Sind sie aus versehen mit dem Sofa in den Wald?
Werden wir sie jemals wiedersehen?
Ich mach mir echt Sorgen um euch..


----------



## Judo-Uwe (4. Januar 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> oder haben sie sogar schon ihre Identität verloren?
> Sind sie vielleicht im Matsch stecken geblieben?
> Sind sie aus versehen mit dem Sofa in den Wald?
> Werden wir sie jemals wiedersehen?
> Ich mach mir echt Sorgen um euch..


Hi Ändy bei mir gibts nach 5 Std biken nur 1,5 Liter Kakao zur Regenaration


----------



## T-Brex (4. Januar 2012)

schöne Roller-Fango-Tour 

8 Gemsen 44 km und viel Spaß....und der Rabbi hat erst nächste Woche wieder auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (4. Januar 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...damit wir in 2013 auch wieder ein Jahresvideo 2012 zu sehen bekommen, müßen wir natürlich hoch vom Sofa und raus in den Wald...
> 
> *Mittwoch  1700 h  Fayerabendrunde ab Schloß Sayn.*





Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Hi Ändy bei mir gibts nach 5 Std biken nur 1,5 Liter Kakao zur Regenaration



Das ist gut so,genau richtig.
Andere brauchen 5 ltr. Wayzen nach 1,5 std biken


----------



## !Ghostrider! (6. Januar 2012)

Tach zusammen.
Und ein Frohes neues Jahr.
An die Racer und ander Leichtbaufetischiste.
Bei RÂ² Bike gibtes im Moment 1l Stansmilch fÃ¼r 10â¬
GruÃ Andre

Link
http://r2-bike.com/NoTubes-Dichtmilch-1l


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Januar 2012)

4xMallendarer Berg in strömenden Regen?


----------



## Burli (6. Januar 2012)

Entscheide morgen spontan ob ich dabei bin...


----------



## Judo-Uwe (6. Januar 2012)

Burli schrieb:


> Entscheide morgen spontan ob ich dabei bin...


Spontan gibts nicht, trainiert wird bei jedem Wetter.
War heute auch 4,5 Std auf dem Bike, Udo Bölts würde sagen,das war ein Tag wo der Gegner sich auf dem Sofa rumlümmelt.
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## carboni1 (6. Januar 2012)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Spontan gibts nicht, trainiert wird bei jedem Wetter.
> War heute auch 4,5 Std auf dem Bike, Udo Bölts würde sagen,das war ein Tag wo der Gegner sich auf dem Sofa rumlümmelt.
> Bis bald im Wald


 

Du bist ja ein ganz harter Kerl! War bestimmt sehr Nass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (6. Januar 2012)

1. ist morgen Samstag

2. fahren die Gemsen Samstags um ayn ein Toürchen

3. je nach dem mal länger mal kürzer  wie gehabt

4. aber auf jeden Fall !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!um ayn in Sayn !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schicko (6. Januar 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Das ist gut so,genau richtig.
> Andere brauchen 5 ltr. Wayzen nach 1,5 std biken



Du hast den Schnaps vergessen


----------



## cklein (7. Januar 2012)

Morgen noch einmal ohne mich!!
Viel Spaß


----------



## T-Brex (7. Januar 2012)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Oh, ich weiss noch nicht...
> Hier isset am rääne wie doll.
> 
> Wenn ich da bin, fahr ich mit.
> Wenn nicht, dann nicht...




...same procedur as last weekend.........


----------



## T-Brex (7. Januar 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...same procedur as last weekend.........




...schnell nass schmutzig..............so wie Du es magst....


----------



## Burli (7. Januar 2012)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Spontan gibts nicht, trainiert wird bei jedem Wetter.
> War heute auch 4,5 Std auf dem Bike, Udo Bölts würde sagen,das war ein Tag wo der Gegner sich auf dem Sofa rumlümmelt.
> Bis bald im Wald



Ja, ja  ich betreibe zur Zeit eher Masseaufbau... aber meine Zeit wird kommen


----------



## T-Brex (7. Januar 2012)

Herrliches Toürchen !!!

...und heute hatten wir wieder Gemsenwetter ....pünktlich um ayn war es trocken ...zumindest von oben

3 AllwetterGemsen 40 km  und 600 hm


----------



## Andreas S. (7. Januar 2012)

ich bin ja soooo stolz auf euch


----------



## T-Brex (7. Januar 2012)

...das hamma uns verdient...


----------



## T-Brex (7. Januar 2012)

..und kauf nicht immer dat ganze legga Flaysch aus Niggenisch weg !!!!

...wie kann man nur so ausgehungert sayn..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (7. Januar 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ..und kauf nicht immer dat ganze legga Flaysch aus Niggenisch weg !!!!
> 
> ...wie kann man nur so ausgehungert sayn..



das nennt man Fettverbrennung und Muskelaufbau


----------



## Andreas S. (7. Januar 2012)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> War das nicht anders herum?
> 
> _Bratwurst macht schnell,
> glaub ich jedenfalls..._



achja stimmt,
Muskelaufbau und Fettverbrennung


----------



## T-Brex (7. Januar 2012)

genau....Muskelverbrennung und Fettaufbau


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Januar 2012)

da hab ich mich heute morgen mal aus dem Bettchen geschält 
Klamotten angezogen als wollte ich U-Boot Fenster abwaschen und dann kein Regen weit und breit
Über 4std keeeeiiiiinnnnn Regen.
Bin dann trotzdem noch geradelt und hab mir einen abgeschwitzt...
Regenklamotten sind dicht,sogar von innen.

@carboni
kannst bitte mal die GPS Daten von der Hammastone Tour am 1.Okt.2011,
 (die wo Uwe`s Pelle geplatzt ist) zum downloaden einstellen? 
Danke


----------



## T-Brex (10. Januar 2012)

...............ich werde heute zum letzten mal zur Mittwochstour aufrufen.....

*Mittwochs um 1700 h ab Schloß Sayn

Fayerabendtour*

Es ist mittlerweile allseits bekannt das es so ist !

Falls wo anders gefahren wird, wird hier dann kurzfristig was verkündet werden, ansonsten *fester Termin Mittwoch 1700 h !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## FlyawayJay (10. Januar 2012)

Toschi ... Bitte hÃ¶re nicht auf aufzurufen..... ðð² wahrscheinlich morgen dabay


----------



## T-Brex (10. Januar 2012)

....der Termin ist doch FIX !!!

Wenn jemand bekunden will, daß er mitmacht ist das doch auch OK. Bitte meldet EUCH gerne.....

Wenn woanders gestartet wird, wird natürlich hier informiert..

.....Tourberichte und Meinungen zu den Touren könnt ihr gerne auch dann hier bitte reinstellen..........


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Januar 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> @carboni
> kannst bitte mal die GPS Daten von der Hammastone Tour am 1.Okt.2011,
> (die wo Uwe`s Pelle geplatzt ist) zum downloaden einstellen?
> Danke



Danke,aber eigentlich hätte ich gern die .fit  Datei  zum nach fahren


----------



## carboni1 (11. Januar 2012)

Kann die Datei hier leider nicht hochladen!Brauche ne Email?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (11. Januar 2012)

...und hier kommt : 

der letzte Aufruf zur Samstagstour........

*Samstags um ayn ab Schloß Sayn

bitte recht zahlraych erschayn *
Es ist mittlerweile allseits bekannt das es so ist !

Falls wo anders gefahren wird, wird hier dann kurzfristig was verkündet werden, ansonsten *fester TerminSamstags 1300 h Schloß Sayn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*








..und mein letzter Tousie....heute 10 Gemsen im schweren Geläuf unterwegs....28 km gefühlt wie 48 km....und gut 600 hm.....


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Januar 2012)

kriegste per PN


----------



## carboni1 (11. Januar 2012)

Erledigt!


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Januar 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...und hier kommt :
> 
> der letzte Aufruf zur Samstagstour........
> 
> ...



Was ist los?
Bekommst du den Computer abgenommen?
Darfst du nicht mehr online?
Wir können ja mal ne Abstimmung machen ob du weiterhin unser Managment managst oder nicht.
Für irgend etwas mußt du doch zu gebrauchen sayn.


@carboni
angekommen,Danke


----------



## T-Brex (11. Januar 2012)

Die Vorabaktion für Pfingsten ist soweit abgeschloßen !

Hat (fast) alles so funktioniert wie besprochen  Vielen Dank dafür an alle Beteiligten

Wir werden vor Pfingsten nochmal eine große Klamottenbestellung machen.....*auch die letzte (Große)*......die Klamotten werden für das 24 h Rennen dann zur Verfügung stehen. 

Also bitte eure email Postfächer lesen und Facebook verfolgen !!!!!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Januar 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Du benötigst für den Edge KEINE .fit Datei!!!
> Einfach den Track/Route in den richtigen Ordern des Garmins kopieren fettisch.
> Edge anschalten Route raussuchen und "nachfahren" aktivieren und schon kannste loslegen.
> 
> ...



psssssst,du hast gar keine Ahnung
Worscht ist alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyawayJay (11. Januar 2012)

schöne matschige Feierabendtour ! Der Matschberg war ätzend !!!!
Aber es hat Spaß gemacht !

Bilder gibts hier: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.323671224333559&type=1


Schicko, postest Du Deine auch in den Ordner mit rein !

@ T.Brex: Ich finde es schade das Du Dich aus dem Forum zurückziehen willst!!! Ich habe mich immer sehr über Deine Posts gefreut !!!


----------



## T-Brex (12. Januar 2012)

Die Infos für die Klamotten sind raus.

Wenn jemand keine bekommen hat, dann bitte eine email an mich senden !

*email *     keine PN hier im Forum !!!

Bedankt.


----------



## cklein (13. Januar 2012)

TOSCHE:
bitte weiterhin aufrufen


----------



## Schicko (13. Januar 2012)

ð²Wat is los?ð¤


GruÃ Schicko!


----------



## T-Brex (14. Januar 2012)

....und sag dem Karl auch nen schönen Gruß von uns Dahaymgebliebenen


----------



## FlyawayJay (14. Januar 2012)

Mallorca wäre jetzt schön ! Viel Spaß !

So heute bitte wieder recht zahlreich.... um ayn in sayn 


und keine Angst - ich komme erst am Mittwoch wieder -


----------



## DW77 (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
nach langer Abstinenz werde ich ab mitte Februar mit neuem Gerät wieder regelmässig erscheinen.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## T-Brex (14. Januar 2012)

....na daß sind doch mal gute Nachrichten....auf Radio Africa....

http://7.hidemyass.com/ip-1/encoded/Oi8vd3d3LnlvdXR1YmUuY29tL3dhdGNoP3Y9UzNGa3NnT1JiZEE%3D


----------



## FlyawayJay (14. Januar 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....na daß sind doch mal gute Nachrichten....auf Radio Africa....
> 
> http://7.hidemyass.com/ip-1/encoded/Oi8vd3d3LnlvdXR1YmUuY29tL3dhdGNoP3Y9UzNGa3NnT1JiZEE=




Eine Tourberichterstattung hätte früher hier an dieser Stelle gestanden....


----------



## T-Brex (14. Januar 2012)

vielleicht kommt ja noch einer...waren ja schließlich 10 Gemsen dabei ....da hat bestimmt einer was zu berichten ....oder auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (14. Januar 2012)

Tousie:
Eine Gemse war heute im Westerwald tätig.
Steimel,Altenkirchen,Leuscheid,Pracht Beulskopf,Schöneberg,Ratzert,Steimel.
65km und über 865hm bei herrrrrrlichem Wettererchen.Etwas kühl um die Ohren wurde es dann aber am Ende.
Morgen fahre ich dann mit dem Jens H. zum Dreifelder Weiher auf Schotterwegen.
Wenn noch jemand mitfahren möchte , um 0955 Uhr Abfahrt 
wo:Ortseingang Woldert ,Parkplatz Glascontainer
Dauer ca.3h


----------



## T-Brex (14. Januar 2012)

Neues vom Schaltwerker

http://www.facebook.com/groups/BrexbachGemsen/325567194143962/?notif_t=group_activity


----------



## cklein (15. Januar 2012)

Ich habe gestern die Startzeit nicht geschafft. Als ich in Sayn angekommen bin wart ihr schon weg. 
Bin trotzdem gefahren, habe aber keine Gemsen im Wald gefunden.


----------



## T-Brex (15. Januar 2012)

.....demnächst...einfach vorher anrufen.....dann warten wir ...


----------



## T-Brex (15. Januar 2012)

oder hier Posten


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Januar 2012)

das hast du dir aber auch verdient.


----------



## cklein (15. Januar 2012)

super, Malle lohnt sich immer.

ich hätte gestern ja gepostet oder angerufen, aber mein Akku war leer...
egal, dafür war ich heute auch radeln, auf der Straße


----------



## Burli (15. Januar 2012)

Was geht denn hier ab?? Machen alle wie gedoppt  da steigt ja der Druck! OK, dann will ich mal mit spielen:
Sa 65km teils mit den anderen Gemsen, teils allein im Wald gespielt
So 120km mit Veloclub und Team Medion 

... ach ja und Malle steht für Ende März im Kalender 

Teilzeitgemse Burli


----------



## dosenfeuer (16. Januar 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hi Jungens
> Gruss von der Insel
> 
> Ich kann nur sagen Hamma noch net gesehen.
> ...




Hi Hangi,

hast du auch die mit dem roten Halsband gesehen?

Wetter in Germanien ist spitze. Sonnenschein, windstill und -4Grad.

Grüß mir mal den Sepp und frohes Schwitzen beim hinten lutschen

Dosengeil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (16. Januar 2012)

alles schön und gut,gibt es auch Beweise?Foddos?


----------



## T-Brex (16. Januar 2012)

lieber SChICKO   2 U 

Alles Gute zum *50.* Geburtstag


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Januar 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> lieber SChICKO   2 U
> 
> Alles Gute zum *50.* Geburtstag



wie schon wieder 50? War das nicht ANNO 2002 schon mal?

Egal.
Alles Gute zum 60. lieber Schicko.Hast es ja bald geschafft.


----------



## Burli (16. Januar 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Mann Mann Mann
> 
> Wieder 140 mehr auf dem Tacho
> Heute 32er Runde mit Sepp,Thomas, Karl, Florian (machte schlapp )
> ...



Flo schlapp?? Hihi...


----------



## CF-Rafi (17. Januar 2012)

Hallo Uwe,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag

Gruß Rafael


----------



## T-Brex (17. Januar 2012)

Judo UWE 2 U

Dir auch alles Gute zum *50.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (17. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Blumen,Rafi lange nichts mehr von dir gesehen.
Hangi das Angebot nehme ich gerne wahr.


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Januar 2012)

Glückwunsch Uwe zum 50. Geburtstag.

Da kann sich Karl abba warm anziehen.


----------



## FlyawayJay (17. Januar 2012)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch Uwe !!! *
Wo steigt die Party? Atzelgift ? Wann ? komme !


----------



## ww-ck (17. Januar 2012)

Hallo Uwe, auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## miyata (18. Januar 2012)

Und hier noch einmal Geburtstagswünsche von der richtigen Raynsayte an die Geburtstagsgemsen. Erst für Schicko und dann für Uwe. Leider etwas zu spät. 
Noch zwei Bemerkungen: Jetzt sind es nur noch 17 Jahre bis zur Rente  und endlich Kunkurrenz in Senioren 3.


----------



## Schicko (18. Januar 2012)

Danke fÃ¼r die netten Worte ihr Rentnerâ¤


GruÃ Schicko!


----------



## FlyawayJay (18. Januar 2012)

an dieser Stelle würde eigentlich sonst der Tourbericht von unserem Toschi stehen.....  

T-Brex / Don't leave me this way .........

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=292164074165758


----------



## Schicko (18. Januar 2012)

FlyawayJay schrieb:


> an dieser Stelle wÃ¼rde eigentlich sonst der Tourbericht von unserem Toschi stehen.....
> 
> T-Brex / Don't leave me this way .........
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=292164074165758



Warste beim Rabbiðº


GruÃ Schicko!


----------



## FlyawayJay (18. Januar 2012)

Schicko schrieb:


> Warste beim Rabbiðº
> 
> 
> GruÃ Schicko!




Ich nicht , heute nur Rolle ... und die kam nicht beim Rabbi vorbei...

Gab es Freibier ??


----------



## T-Brex (18. Januar 2012)

....neee kein Freibier....heute haben ALLE Heimbacher geschwächelt ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schicko (20. Januar 2012)

Der Jungspund,37 ist doch kein Alter,gell Uwe herzlichen GlÃ¼ckwunschâð²


GruÃ Schicko!


----------



## T-Brex (20. Januar 2012)

...jaja...bis moje ...


----------



## FlyawayJay (20. Januar 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...jaja...bis moje ...



das war ein versteckter Aufruf zur Samstags Tour...

ich übersetzte mal unsern T-Brex....

*----morgen Samstag ---um ayn in sayn-----bitte recht zahlreich !!!
*
war doch richtig so Toschi, oder


----------



## Schicko (20. Januar 2012)

Oh wei,moje rÃ¤nd et bestimmt!
Muss mayn ð²noch en gang
bringe,dann klappt et vielleichtð


GruÃ Schicko!


----------



## Schicko (20. Januar 2012)

Hi Tosche kennst du so ayn Gedeck?


Gruß Schicko!


----------



## T-Brex (20. Januar 2012)

irgendwo schon mal gesehen....ich weiß nur nicht wo ich es einsortieren solll.....hmmmm.....trotzdem irgendwo hab ich sowas schonmal gesehen..


und FlyawayJay.......jeee schlechter das Wetter....desto kürzer die Tour....aber gefahren wird immer  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (20. Januar 2012)

Schicko schrieb:


> Der Jungspund,37 ist doch kein Alter,gell Uwe herzlichen GlÃ¼ckwunschâð²
> 
> 
> GruÃ Schicko!


VerspÃ¤teter GlÃ¼ckwunsch zurÃ¼ck,bis moje, nachmittags nur 60%
Regenwahrscheinlichkeit.

GruÃ Uwe


----------



## dosenfeuer (21. Januar 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> irgendwo schon mal gesehen....ich weiß nur nicht wo ich es einsortieren solll.....hmmmm.....trotzdem irgendwo hab ich sowas schonmal gesehen..
> 
> 
> und FlyawayJay.......jeee schlechter das Wetter....desto kürzer die Tour....aber gefahren wird immer  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Schreibs nochmal Tosche

Gruß D.


----------



## rhoenzorro (21. Januar 2012)

*Herzlichen Glückwünsche nachträglich Judo Uwe

Man ist so alt wie man sich fühlt

Ich hoffe ihr hab den Gräte Jupp noch nicht vergessen....

Grüße aus der Reha.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (21. Januar 2012)

...Keine Angst, Du hast einen unvergeßlichen Eindruck hinterlaßen...

....Du wirst immer bei uns sayn.....den ersten Kilometer fahren wir heute für DICH !!!...alles Gute....gute Besserung !!!!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (22. Januar 2012)

Hangi was hast du heute gemacht?????????,ich dachte du warst mit Frauchen walken


----------



## T-Brex (22. Januar 2012)

.....Sex ..................Du Tier...in allen Varianten....mayn lieber Scholli....


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Januar 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> .....Sex ..................Du Tier...in allen Varianten....mayn lieber Scholli....



jaja,wie so vieles im Leben.Die Theoretiker reden und schreiben davon und die Praktiker....
Nicht quatschen-machen!


----------



## T-Brex (22. Januar 2012)




----------



## FlyawayJay (23. Januar 2012)

Eine Insider hat mir heute verrate, dass die Heimbacher heute Abend zu einem Geheimtraining MTB aufgebrochen sind......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schicko (23. Januar 2012)

FlyawayJay schrieb:


> Eine Insider hat mir heute verrate, dass die Heimbacher heute Abend zu einem Geheimtraining MTB aufgebrochen sind......



Die haben es auch bitter nötigIch glaub der Fritzi will wohl sein
Neues Hardtail testen


----------



## FlyawayJay (23. Januar 2012)

Schicko schrieb:


> Die haben es auch bitter nötigIch glaub der Fritzi will wohl sein
> Neues Hardtail testen



dann wird der ja noch schneller und will noch *mehr* Kilometer Mittwochs fahren .....


----------



## Judo-Uwe (24. Januar 2012)

Erst Poison-dann Eifel-Mosel-Cup,Rheinland-MTB-Cup danach kommen die Marathons.
6 Std-Event: Olli ist schon reserviert


----------



## DW77 (24. Januar 2012)

Bin angemeldet für den Schinderhannes Cup... aber nur Kruzstrecke


----------



## cklein (24. Januar 2012)

Hatte mich auf eine schöne Mittwochstour gefreut. Leider musste ich meine Bremse ausbauen. Mal wieder Luft drin, obwohl erst frisch gewartet. Neue wird geliefert, aber nicht bis Morgen. Hoffentlich bis Samstag!!

Euch viel Spaß bei der Mittwochstour


----------



## miyata (25. Januar 2012)

Würd mich ja auch gerne irgendwo anmelden, war aber gestern schon wieder in der Röhre und am Montag wieder zum Orthopäden.  Dann entscheidet sich ob erneute OP oder ob man mit Kortison versucht der Kniescheibe das Springen ab zu gewöhnen. 
Keine Ahnung wann ich wieder aufs Rad komme. Aber alles wird besser


----------



## fritzie (25. Januar 2012)

schönetourhammagemacht - 27/3 Gemsen im Glühwürmschenlook unter sternenklarem Himmel - 800 hm + 35 km - bis der Rabbi uns rausschmeißt  - dogimmerochnimmihin


----------



## T-Brex (25. Januar 2012)

Ihr Klevvschurschte !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FlyawayJay (25. Januar 2012)

fritzie schrieb:


> schönetourhammagemacht - 27/3 Gemsen im Glühwürmschenlook unter sternenklarem Himmel - 800 hm + 35 km - bis der Rabbi uns rausschmeißt  - dogimmerochnimmihin



hat der Euch echt rausgeworfen ?


----------



## T-Brex (27. Januar 2012)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hi, dann mach ich mal den Aufruf!
> 
> 
> Morgen 13:00 in Sayn am/ab Schloss.
> ...




Dabbay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DW77 (27. Januar 2012)

Bin auch da....


----------



## T-Brex (28. Januar 2012)

lieber Burli 

alles Gute zum 50. Ge*BUR*tstag


----------



## Schicko (28. Januar 2012)

Glückwünsche auch von mir
Wassen los hier,wird gar kein dumm zeusch mer gelabert,kein BrexBachGemsenBerichtErstattung un nix


----------



## T-Brex (28. Januar 2012)

...na du Samstagsabstinenzler

wir hatten heute wieder einen netten NEUEN dabei...der Jörg aus Breitenau
hat sich super integriert ...Jederzeit wieder gerne gesehen.....

genauso wie der 

Horst von letzter Woch aus Hillscheid !!!.....

Ride On....


----------



## Schicko (28. Januar 2012)

Hast du auch Kinderdienst


----------



## T-Brex (28. Januar 2012)

...
nicht wirklich ....mein Frauchen ist brav....ist auch im Stall...


----------



## Schicko (28. Januar 2012)

Am Mittwoch sind die Heimbacher wieder alle dabei
(glaube ich mal) Vielleicht dürfen wir beim Rabi wieder rein


----------



## Andreas S. (28. Januar 2012)

moin,
ich denke es wäre sinnvoll wenn die MittwochsGemsen den Rabbi kaufen und den Laden zum Clubhaus umfunktionieren.
Fritzie macht die Theke und Schicko könnte man als Kellnerin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





durchgehen lassen. Prost!

 Jay das wäre doch ein Job für dich


----------



## ww-ck (28. Januar 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> moin,
> ich denke es wäre sinnvoll wenn die MittwochsGemsen den Rabbi kaufen und den Laden zum Clubhaus umfunktionieren.
> Fritzie macht die Theke und Schicko könnte man als Kellnerin
> 
> ...


... und der Andi macht Tabledance


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schicko (28. Januar 2012)

ww-ck schrieb:


> ... und der Andi macht Tabledance



Ja die Oberzicke würde da auf jedenfall reinpassen
(habt ihr alle Kinderdienst oder was)


----------



## Andreas S. (28. Januar 2012)

Schicko schrieb:


> Ja die Oberzicke würde da auf jedenfall reinpassen
> (habt ihr alle Kinderdienst oder was)



halllooooo?
Bist du schon so vergesslich?Alder Sack.
Du hast mich doch gebeten auf deine 16 jährigen Urenkel aufzupassen!


----------



## FlyawayJay (28. Januar 2012)

hey ist ja mal wieder endlich wat loss...

Schicko, was war denn jetzt beim Rabbi ???

Warum durftet ihr nicht rein ?

Erwarte Info!


----------



## Schicko (28. Januar 2012)

FlyawayJay schrieb:


> hey ist ja mal wieder endlich wat loss...
> 
> Schicko, was war denn jetzt beim Rabbi ???
> 
> ...



Wieso rein,wir durften raus


----------



## FlyawayJay (28. Januar 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> moin,
> ich denke es wäre sinnvoll wenn die MittwochsGemsen den Rabbi kaufen und den Laden zum Clubhaus umfunktionieren.
> Fritzie macht die Theke und Schicko könnte man als Kellnerin
> 
> ...



Ich kümmere mich um die Kellnerinnen


----------



## FlyawayJay (28. Januar 2012)

Schicko schrieb:


> Wieso rein,wir durften raus




weil die Dorfprominenz kam oder weil ihr am siffen wart ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (28. Januar 2012)

FlyawayJay schrieb:


> Ich kümmere mich um die Kellnerinnen












hätt ich mir denken können


und tosche?


----------



## Schicko (28. Januar 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hätt ich mir denken können



Die läst doch immer einen Hurtz


----------



## carboni1 (28. Januar 2012)

Da ihr alle ja Kinderdienst habt werde ich mich gleich mal um die Mütter kümmern gehen


----------



## T-Brex (28. Januar 2012)

...Er
barme zu spät......die Hesse komme.....


----------



## Andreas S. (28. Januar 2012)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Da ihr alle ja Kinderdienst habt werde ich mich gleich mal um die Mütter kümmern gehen



Mach das!
Heute kriegste nur das was andere nicht wollen


----------



## Schicko (28. Januar 2012)

Na geht doch


----------



## carboni1 (28. Januar 2012)

Na dann bleib ich lieber zuhause!!


----------



## Andreas S. (28. Januar 2012)

ist heut eigentlich irgendjemand geradelt?
Wenn ja - dann werwowieweitwiehochwielangund warum
wenn nein-warumnicht


----------



## carboni1 (28. Januar 2012)

bin heute nicht geradelt weil mir noch der arsch von gestern weh tut


----------



## Andreas S. (28. Januar 2012)

carboni1 schrieb:


> bin heute nicht geradelt weil mir noch der arsch von gestern weh tut









*???*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (28. Januar 2012)

kleine runde und mein edge ist am arsch!


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Januar 2012)

* tosche du Alder Bappsack.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 51. Geburtstag.*


----------



## FlyawayJay (29. Januar 2012)

*Hi Toschi,

alles gute zum Geburtstag!!!!*


----------



## ww-ck (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo Tosche,

auch aus den Highlands alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
Gruß Christian


----------



## cklein (29. Januar 2012)

Tosche,
alles Gute aus Diez 

Gestern konnte ich noch nicht mit dem MTB in den Wald. Die Bremse ist noch nicht geliefert. Hoffentlich kommt das Paket am Montag.

Dafür habe ich gestern eine kleine Runde gedreht. Von Diez die Lahn flussabwärts bis Lahnstein und dann am Rhein flussaufwärts bis Wiesbaden.
150km bei akzeptablen Temperaturen für Januar. 

Ab nächste Woche kommt der ja der Peter


----------



## Schicko (29. Januar 2012)

Hi Tosche! î
Herzlichen GlÃ¼ckwunschî

Bis Mittwoch auf'm î¶


----------



## fritzie (29. Januar 2012)

Hey Tosche - alte Säge - HG - keep it real!


----------



## miyata (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo Tosche, meinen Glückwusch aus dem Radllazarett von der richtigen RAYNSAYTE. 
Wünsche Dir immer genug Fett auf der Kette.


----------



## T-Brex (29. Januar 2012)

jaa .....vielen Dank ihr Lieben.....ich bleibe einfach so wie ich bin......

und wenn das Fett von den Rippen irgendwann mal auf der Kette landet, dann hänge ich euch alle ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (29. Januar 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> jaa .....vielen Dank ihr Lieben.....ich bleibe einfach so wie ich bin......
> 
> und wenn das Fett von den Rippen irgendwann mal auf der Kette landet, dann hänge ich euch alle ab



soviel Fett wie du dafür brauchst gibt es nicht.


----------



## T-Brex (29. Januar 2012)

.......schau mer mal...

ich würde gerne mal wieder ne Steimel -Wintertour machen .....

gibt es da einen Führer vor Ort der sich in den Wald traut


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Januar 2012)

zur Zeit findest du hier niemanden.Den Einzigen den ich kenne ist verschnupft und obendrein ein richtiges Weichei.Der mag es weder nass von oben noch matschig von unten,jedenfalls nicht bei diesen Temperaturen.
Ich habe ihn auch an diesem WE nicht auf dem Rad gesehen.Ist ein richtiger Jammerlappen geworden.


----------



## illi3384 (29. Januar 2012)

Alles gute auch von Mischa und mir!

P.S die Steimel-Nachbarort-Fraktion ist grad von einer schönen weder nass von oben, noch matschig von unten Tour zurück.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (29. Januar 2012)

So, damit auch alle aus den oberen Gefilden an den lieben Tosche gedacht haben...

*Zu Deinem heutigen Wiegenfeste,*
*wünsch ich Dir das Allerbeste.*
*Kette rechts und nicht viel bremsen,*
*bei den "alten" Brexbachgemsen.*
*Viel Glück hier oben aus dem Wald,*
*denn dort sehen wir uns wieder, bald!!!*

Naja, nicht schön, aber selten...

Alles Gute zum 51. Geburtstag..   

Bambini


----------



## Schicko (29. Januar 2012)

Wo war der Schicko den heute?


Gruß Schicko!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DW77 (29. Januar 2012)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Tosche 

Hast recht gehabt waren gestern nur 925 hm


----------



## Judo-Uwe (29. Januar 2012)

Happy Birthday Mister President!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CF-Rafi (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo Torsten,

auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag



P.S. 
demnächst wieder in der Brex


----------



## Burli (29. Januar 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> lieber Burli
> 
> alles Gute zum 50. Ge*BUR*tstag



Is noch nix mit dem Grand Master Start, war erst der 45.  Noch 5 Trainingsjahre und ich komme richtig in Form 

So und an der Stelle mal ein kräftiges Happy B an die Obergemse zurück!!!


----------



## T-Brex (30. Januar 2012)

*51.*

der nächste für Sen. 3 ist dabbay....alles Gute Hans....der kanns....vor allem in Nauort............


----------



## CF-Rafi (30. Januar 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag , Hans


----------



## FlyawayJay (30. Januar 2012)

Hans Happy Birthday DU alter Abschlepper !!!!

wünschen wir Dir !!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (30. Januar 2012)

Die Gemse, die Uphill wirklich Kette rechts fährt,Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag


----------



## miyata (31. Januar 2012)

Zuerst: Einen verspäteten Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag an Hans. Jetzt kann ich mich in der AK3 ja zur Ruhe setzen. 

Zuzweit: Ich darf seit gestern auch wieder Rad fahren.  Muß jetzt die Zeit seit der Jahresabschlußfahrt wieder aufholen. 

Für die Starter am Sonntag: Wenn ihr gut rechnen könnt, dann rechnet mit mir. Wir sehn uns


----------



## miyata (31. Januar 2012)

Ich weiß, ich weiß, aber der braucht doch Gemsenunterstützung und ich muß mich doch wieder an die frische Luft gewöhnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schicko (31. Januar 2012)

Alles gute auch von mir alte Bettpfanneî


----------



## FlyawayJay (31. Januar 2012)

Anmeldung für den Schinderhannes 2012 ist raus !
Heute mal ne schöne Runde auf dem Wiedweg ... diesen Teil kannte ich noch gar nicht! Hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Schicko (31. Januar 2012)

FlyawayJay schrieb:


> Anmeldung fÃ¼r den Schinderhannes 2012 ist raus !
> Heute mal ne schÃ¶ne Runde auf dem Wiedweg ... diesen Teil kannte ich noch gar nicht! Hat SpaÃ gemacht.



Haste auch ein paar HÃ¶henmeter gemacht?î¥


----------



## FlyawayJay (31. Januar 2012)

Schicko schrieb:


> Haste auch ein paar HÃ¶henmeter gemacht?î¥



Wenig, von Heimbach - bis Torney (30hm) dann runter an die Wied und auf dem Wiedweg Ausweichweg bei Hochwasser  auch nochmal 20hm inkl. Wahnsinnsabfahrt  siehe Foto:







...danach ging es (nur) flach weiter...aber war schÃ¶n zu fahren, GA1


----------



## fritzie (2. Februar 2012)

schönetourhammagemacht - 5 Gemsen allein im Wald - 37 km 680 hm -4°C - schöner fester Untergrund - Rabbi wird 30 - 5 Gemsen johlen in den Eierpott "happybirthdaytoyouhappybirthdaytoyouhappybirthdaylieberrabbihappybirthdaytoyou" - abel ratschi - Runde - Prost - Danke


----------



## Schicko (2. Februar 2012)

Mal ein Bildchen von gesternð»


GruÃ Schicko!


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Februar 2012)

so sehen also geballte 220 Jahre Manneskraft aus..


----------



## T-Brex (2. Februar 2012)

....wo hast Du denn rechnen gelernt..........wir kommen ja nichtmal auf 200 !!!!



*Achtung noch zu haben !!!*

*Winterhose mit Polster  Größe L   (Fritzie)
Shorts mit Polster XL
Schlauch-Multitücher
Kettenstrebenschutz
T-Shirt (schwarzes Gemsen Shirt)  XL
Aufklebersets (div.Aufkleber klein groß rund und eckig)

Bitte bei mir melden wer was braucht !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## FlyawayJay (2. Februar 2012)

Schicko schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 224064
> Mal ein Bildchen von gesternð»
> 
> 
> GruÃ Schicko!




wo ist der "GefÃ¤llt mir" Knopf ?

Respekt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (2. Februar 2012)

Wann ist das Rundrennen aufm O-Werth Koblenz ??

Wo kann man sich anmelden ??


----------



## cklein (3. Februar 2012)

Hey Gemsen,
allen ein schönes sonniges Wochenende!! Meine Bremse wurde immer noch nicht geliefert!! Das bedeutet wieder nur Rennrad bzw Rolle!!
Gruß


----------



## klexx (3. Februar 2012)

Hier das Bild nochmal in schöönn


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Schicko (3. Februar 2012)

Noch mehr Pickelð·


GruÃ Schicko!


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Februar 2012)

ihr könnt das Bild so verschicken wie ihr wollt,ihr werdet einfach nicht hübscher


----------



## T-Brex (3. Februar 2012)

Ihr seid ja bloß naydisch...


...und morgen wird natürlich auch gestartet um ayn in Sayn

je nach Kälte, wird die Tour dann was kürzer.....


bis moje


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (3. Februar 2012)

*ICE Spiker PRO *


----------



## carboni1 (3. Februar 2012)

Ja dann muss ich mal die Reifen umrüsten!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (3. Februar 2012)

@Hangi,danke für die Info wollte eigentlich vorne und hinten mit RaRa starten habe aber noch den zweiten Laufradsatz mit NN dabei.
Nix ICE-SPIKER Technik ist gefragt.
Das Rennen heißt nicht umsonst Short-Track:Wer aus der Kurve fliegt hat verloren.


----------



## T-Brex (3. Februar 2012)

Na dann viel Glück Du Freak !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carboni1 (3. Februar 2012)

Reifen sind für Sonntag montiert !! Daran kann es jetzt nicht mehr liegen!
Nun liegt es nur noch daran was morgen Abend in der Stadt (Ü30) mit den Jungs (und Mädels) so ab geht!

Hose passt SUPER!!Wird am Sonntag zum ersten mal getragen!


----------



## T-Brex (3. Februar 2012)

Deal mit Fritzie ??


----------



## miyata (3. Februar 2012)

Dann werd ich am Sonntag in Büchel zum Däumchendrücken wohl die Schneeschuhe anziehen.


----------



## carboni1 (3. Februar 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Deal mit Fritzie ??


 
ja genau!


----------



## T-Brex (4. Februar 2012)

Tourvorschläge für heute, die Mehrheit entscheidet:

Menue 1:

Rollin Rollin Rollin....große Brückentour KO Süd - Neuwied....ca. 50km und kaum Höhenmeter

Menue 2:

MüsliFührerTour....Sayn - Höhr - Hillscheid - Simmern - Valla - W-Hof- Sayn....ca. 50 km ...ca. 700 hm....


----------



## rhoenzorro (4. Februar 2012)

*Rolf's Gedächtnis CTF So, 25.03.2012

Strecken 32/55km 

Start: Kurfürstenhalle Mülheim/Kärlich 

Startzeit: müsste ich noch erfragen!

Gruß Jupp*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (4. Februar 2012)

Burli, warst du gerade in Koblenz bei Canyon?
Ich habe mir mein neues Gerät für die Straße angeschaut. Lieferung bzw Abholung dauert noch. 
15.Kw...


----------



## T-Brex (4. Februar 2012)

cklein schrieb:


> Burli, warst du gerade in Koblenz bei Canyon?
> Ich habe mir mein neues Gerät für die Straße angeschaut. Lieferung bzw Abholung dauert noch.
> 15.Kw...




wenn Deine Bremse noch länger per faynster (Kinder)Handarbayt in Indien oder China oder Taywan verschlimmbessert wird.....ich hätte da noch verschiedene schwäbische Urgesteine.....Magura läßt grüßen....Julie oder Louise......


----------



## cklein (4. Februar 2012)

hab wieder eine Avid Elixir R bestellt. Die Alte zieht irgendwo Luft...


----------



## T-Brex (4. Februar 2012)

....ja eben...


----------



## rhoenzorro (4. Februar 2012)

*Wünsche euch eine schöne Wochenendrunde heute, zieht euch warm an

Bis bald wieder* *

JUPP!*


----------



## Burli (4. Februar 2012)

cklein schrieb:


> Burli, warst du gerade in Koblenz bei Canyon?
> Ich habe mir mein neues Gerät für die Straße angeschaut. Lieferung bzw Abholung dauert noch.
> 15.Kw...



Yes! Lux abgegeben... dämpfer Lockout am Ar....

Burli


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Februar 2012)

Burli schrieb:


> Yes! Lux abgegeben... dämpfer Lockout am Ar....
> 
> Burli



ohoh,
na dann schau dich mal nach einem Ersatzradl um.
Die Karre kriegste in 2012 eh nicht zurück


----------



## T-Brex (4. Februar 2012)

...wie immer ....sehr charmant...


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Februar 2012)

so issa

ich versuche heute auch mal ne kleine Runde durch den Steimeler Urwald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (4. Februar 2012)

....MüsliFührerTour ohne Müsli....aber dafür mit vielen Hunden..........und der größte von allen war weder hinterm Zaun, noch an der Layne....und ich habe noch gescherzt...."den letzten beißen die Hunde"....weil ich dachte er wäre hinterm Zaun.....als er neben mir war...war ich letzter........die anderen haben den hinter mir eher gesehen und haben Gas gegeben.....somit war ich Hauptdarsteller in meinem eigenen Zitat.........aber nix passiert....nur Adrenalin....


----------



## Burli (4. Februar 2012)

Kalt war's aber Spaß hast gemacht!
@Andreas: Soviel kann net kaput gehen, dass ich in meiner Garage nicht ein anderes Bike finde! 

So und hier geht's zu den Daten & Fakten der ehutigen Tour: Vorbelastung + Gemsentour + Nachbelastung 

Tour 4. Februar 2012


----------



## carboni1 (4. Februar 2012)

Schöne Bilder von Büchel! Mal sehen wie es wird! Denke das ich die Richtigen Reifen montiert habe! So jetzt erst mal in die City! Bis morje!


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Februar 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....MüsliFührerTour ohne Müsli....aber dafür mit vielen Hunden..........und der größte von allen war weder hinterm Zaun, noch an der Layne....und ich habe noch gescherzt...."den letzten beißen die Hunde"....weil ich dachte er wäre hinterm Zaun.....als er neben mir war...war ich letzter........die anderen haben den hinter mir eher gesehen und haben Gas gegeben.....somit war ich Hauptdarsteller in meinem eigenen Zitat.........aber nix passiert....nur Adrenalin....



MannOhMann,der müsli ist schon ein Fuxxx.Er wird schon wissen wieso er nicht dabbay war.
Und du hattest wohl auch viel Glück,so ein Chinesischer Nackthund wird bis zu 22cm groß wenn er wütend ist.Wenn der sich vor dir aufstellt.... wollte ich nicht in deiner Haut stecken.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wahrscheinlich war er nur auf deine warme BrexbachJacke aus.
Ich dagegen hatte einen sehr ruhigen Ausritt.Habe 2std den Wald um Steimel herum erkundet und einige mir vorher unbekannte Wege entdeckt.Bin immer schön im GA1 Bereich geblieben.18km und fast 500hm sind zusammen gekommen.Nur Wald ohne Asphalt.
Ich werde da mal ne schöne Tour zusammen basteln.
@Uwe
da mir die Technik fehlt hatte ich ICE SPIKER PRO angezogen
Viel Glück für dein Rennen morgen


----------



## T-Brex (4. Februar 2012)

....okok....aber der Köter war Großßßßßßßßßßß und schwarz.......


----------



## miyata (5. Februar 2012)

Genau, wir helfen den beiden nach dem Rennen vom Rad. Ich hoffe nur, dass die beiden Renngemsen schnell wieder auftauen. In der Radfahrhaltung sind sie schlecht zum abzustellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (5. Februar 2012)

Hoffentlich ist in Büchel auch die Sonne draussen..........sonst könnte es wirklich Kalt werden. Umziehen ist nicht! Ich geh jetzt mal ne Runde mit meinem grossen schwarzen Hund und Teste nochmal die Klamotten. Bei uns sind es -9 Grad ahtuell! War auch schon um 4 Uhr zuhause!


----------



## hesinde2006 (5. Februar 2012)

Suche Crossmark 2,25 als Single Compound (Falt-Version)


----------



## CF-Rafi (5. Februar 2012)

@Uwe:  saubere Leistung Uwe.
Bist halt ein Allwetter und ein Ganzjahresracer....Gratulation


----------



## T-Brex (5. Februar 2012)

.....Respekt.....

und

Gratulation.....Super Leistung Schnee-UWE !!!!!!!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (5. Februar 2012)

Danke fürs Daumendrücken und für die Streckenbetreung von Hangi und Hans-Peter.
In den Singletrailabfahrten bin ich heute gefahren wie ein Hasenfuß weil sie stellenweise vereist waren.Tischi fuhr mir Spikes und Hans von SIG startete erst gar nicht bei den Lizenzfahrern weil es ihm zu gefährlich war.
Von 27 Startern sind nur 22 ins Ziel gekommen,im Short-Track ohne Altersklassenwertung,Gesamtdritter ein junger und alter Weltmeister vor mir ist o.k.
Kleinen Verlust gabs noch, der Voll-Carbonsattel der normal 210 Euro kostet ist gecrashet,Auflagefläche im Rennen gebrochen. 
@Klaus&Klaus mit dem Auto fährst du auch nicht schneller als auf dem Bike 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## miyata (5. Februar 2012)

Da siehst du mal, was auf der richtigen RAYNSAYTE alles möglich ist. 
In Kottenheim ist wieder Daumendrücken angesagt. Erstens fährst du in Gelb und zweitens ist es vor meiner Haustür.


----------



## miyata (5. Februar 2012)

@Hangi: Schick sie mir zum Anschauen mal per PN.


----------



## Andreas S. (5. Februar 2012)

@Uwe
Klasse Ergebnis,hast sogar die schnellste Rennrunde geschlittert


----------



## carboni1 (5. Februar 2012)

Nochmal Danke an die beiden von der falschen Rheinseite! Mehr war leider nicht drin, das hab ich schon beim warmfahren gemerkt! Im Rennen wurden die Abfahrten immer glatter als ob man auf Glatteis unterwegs ist, bremsen brachte nichts bergrunter weshalb ich auch deimal vom Rad gestürtzt bin einmal musste ich auch das Hinterrad neu einsetzen! Was ich gar nicht verstehe, das die Starnummer 318 vor mir war und auf der Ergebnisliste tauchen noch 2 Fahrer auf die noch zwischen uns gewesen sein sollen aber egal wird wohl das Streichergebnis! Der Tee war SAU-LECKER!!


----------



## Andreas S. (5. Februar 2012)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Nochmal Danke an die beiden von der falschen Rheinseite! Mehr war leider nicht drin, das hab ich schon beim warmfahren gemerkt! Im Rennen wurden die Abfahrten immer glatter als ob man auf Glatteis unterwegs ist, bremsen brachte nichts bergrunter weshalb ich auch deimal vom Rad gestürtzt bin einmal musste ich auch das Hinterrad neu einsetzen! Was ich gar nicht verstehe, das die Starnummer 318 vor mir war und auf der Ergebnisliste tauchen noch 2 Fahrer auf die noch zwischen uns gewesen sein sollen aber egal wird wohl das Streichergebnis! Der Tee war SAU-LECKER!!



dafür hattest ja gestern deinen Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (5. Februar 2012)

Ja genau der in Neon-Gelb laut der Ergebnisliste ist jetzt nur noch einer dazwischen!


----------



## Warpspinne (6. Februar 2012)

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Februar 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> *NEWS*
> 
> *Nun ist es geschehen !
> Und für alle sichtbar die Gemsen stellen mit im Moment 43 Mann/Frau das  mit Abstand größte Team beim 24 Std Event des Teams Schaumburg in Diez  an der Lahn.
> ...



Soooooo viele?
Dann werden wir auch noch die Steaks vom letzten Mal los.

Ich hab schon wieder Startplatz No.1


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Februar 2012)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> *Hast ja damals die Krankenhausküche vorgezogen...



..so ist das wenn die Ma...erin nicht mitzieht.
Immerhin hatte ich Vollpension gebucht.


----------



## fritzie (9. Februar 2012)

schönetourhammagemacht - 28 km 680 hm und voll der Vollmond -  7 Gemsen bei -7°C - 2 rechts 2 links 3 fallengelassen - eisige Abfahrt von Hardert - God save Acton - und Hangi auch beim Rabbi - leckerleckerleckerleckerleckerleckerlecker


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Februar 2012)

schönetourhabtadaabagemacht
wie ist es denn mit einer Tour in und um Steimel am Samstag um ayn?
Wer will mit?
Hätte da was schönes Neues ca.35km mit 800hm (oder auch mehr wenn gewünscht)
Strecke ist gut für Spikes geeignet,da es mehrere  Eisplatten ect...gibt
Also meldet euch


----------



## T-Brex (9. Februar 2012)

fritzie schrieb:


> schönetourhammagemacht - 28 km 680 hm und voll der Vollmond -  7 Gemsen bei -7°C - 2 rechts 2 links 3 fallengelassen - eisige Abfahrt von Hardert - God save Acton - und Hangi auch beim Rabbi - leckerleckerleckerleckerleckerleckerlecker



Du mußt Dich selbst auch mitzählen....dann waren es Acht Gemsen...


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Februar 2012)

Am Samstag um ayn in Steimel sayn.

Abfahrt Samstag 11.2.2012 1300 Uhr am Marktplatz in 57614 Steimel
ca.2,5 - 3h durch die Steimeler Wälder 
da es einige Eisplatten gibt empfehle ich Spikes aufzuziehen.
Wer keine Spikes hat muß die Eisplatten umwandern(ist kein Problem)

@ Abfahrts Cracks
Tour führt auch an einer angelegten Downhill(Northshore) Strecke vorbei.


----------



## T-Brex (9. Februar 2012)

....da simma dabbay...
*
also nix in Sayn....sondern am Samstag um ayn in Staymel !!!!


 11.02.12   Samstag    13:00 h*


ich ziehe dann mal die Ice Spiker drauf....sicher ist sicher....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (9. Februar 2012)

.....hmmm......die Daten sind auf der Festplatte..und meist ist die noch ok
....wenn ein neuer Prozessor oder oder oder installiert sind, dann sind die Daten bestimmt zu retten


----------



## rhoenzorro (10. Februar 2012)

*Mal eine gute Nachricht!!!

Gräte Jupp bald wieder bei euch*

*Schauen wann es für eine kleine Tour passt juhu*

*Zum 24h Rennen möchte ich in Diez wieder fit sein

Also treibt mich an 
*


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Februar 2012)

rhoenzorro schrieb:


> *Mal eine gute Nachricht!!!
> 
> Gräte Jupp bald wieder bei euch*
> 
> ...



Hast doch noch 16 Wochen.


----------



## DW77 (10. Februar 2012)

Liege leider mit Grippe im Bett 
Nächsten Samstag bin ich wieder dabay 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Burli (10. Februar 2012)

Bin da!


----------



## rhoenzorro (10. Februar 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Hast doch noch 16 Wochen.



*Richtig!!! Super Ändy*

*Werde mein bestes geben*
*
Hängi am 24h Rennen in Diez überrollen wir die alle, nur Gemsen in sicht*
*
Danke an die orgi Gemsen, dass wird ein Hammer Fest*
*
Nachtrag: Gute Besserung DW77*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoenzorro (11. Februar 2012)

*Draußen ist es!!!*


----------



## T-Brex (11. Februar 2012)

*den Termin sollten wir uns vormerken, AuszÃ¼ge aus der Info von X-Sport Kastellaun, von Kim.....

  ......Samstag, 24. MÃ¤rz 2012  eine grÃ¶Ãere Runde Start um 10:00 Uhr in Sohren.

 Mathias Klein vom Felsenkeller in Sohren lÃ¤dt uns auch fÃ¼r den Samstag wieder ein......

 Samstag
 MTB - Gruppe 1 â 50-60 KM
 MTB â Gruppe 2 â 35-45 KM*


----------



## T-Brex (11. Februar 2012)

_........Moin 
Superandy hat sich heute Morgen ein wenig verfahren.
Stand der Kerl doch gerade bei mir in der Küche.
Habe ihm schnell Bayne gemacht und ihn vollgepackt zurück geschickt, damit er auch pünktlich die *Tour heute ab 13 Uhr in Steimel* anführen kann.
Zu essen hat er auf jeden Fall genug, ob er euch etwas abgibt _














...das finde ich eine super Überraschung vom SÄndy !

Ich freue mich schon auf das Après-Bike in Sensenbach mit legga Grüllsteaks


----------



## Dicker Bambini (11. Februar 2012)

Ähhhh, jetzt nicht wegen der angesprochenen Verpflegung und der legga Wurst... aber macht es für mich Sinn?  Wollte heute nochmal meine Gemsenkleidung zur Schau tragen...

Gruß
Olli


----------



## Dicker Bambini (11. Februar 2012)

Na, werd mich mal warm einpacken und schaun was der Tag so bringt... mit der Verpflegung hast Du sicherlich recht...


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Februar 2012)

Schöne Suppe hat mir der Hangi da eingeschenkt.
Ich bin vor lauter Kontrolleure kaum zur Haustür herein gekommen.
Alles hammse mir abgenommen,einer Leibesvisitation konnte ich wegen Blähungen gerade noch abwenden. (Hatte zum Glück auf dem Heimweg etwas aus Hangis Tüte probiert)Ich hoffe das Zeugs war clean.Die wollen das testen.
Evtl. soll wegen der Blähungen noch der Schornsteinfeger hinzu gezogen werden.
Das Urteil wird morgen erwartet.

Deswegen kann ich als Verpflegung für heute nur "Eis" anbieten


----------



## Dicker Bambini (11. Februar 2012)

So Jungs! Werde doch dann gleich in "heimatlichen Gefilden" 2-3runden ums Dorf fahren! Dann könnt ihr auch fahren wie ihr wollt! Hab außerdem auch keine Spikes! 
Bevor ich mich wieder auf die Schnauze lege...

Also schönes tortürchen!

Gruss olli


----------



## cklein (11. Februar 2012)

Servus Gemsen,
endlich ist meine neue Bremse montiert, da habe ich keine Zeit zu fahren. Allen eine schöne Tour im Westerwald


----------



## Judo-Uwe (11. Februar 2012)

Schöne Runde mit Guide Ändy,Spikes waren nicht nötig,es gab auch eine kleine technische Herausforderung,nur mit dem Apres muß es noch besser klappen, meine Frau hat gemeckert das ich schon so früh zurück war 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## T-Brex (11. Februar 2012)

@Burli:  ich habe noch ein Schaltauge für deinen Canyon Rahmen...kannste haben...haste 16 Ökken gespart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (11. Februar 2012)

Sehen gut aus die Cuts, bestimmt ohne Fremdberührung,empfehle Snake-Skins,so muß noch in den Nachtdienst


----------



## T-Brex (11. Februar 2012)

...der Hangi machts mit Latex.......


----------



## Deleted 56720 (11. Februar 2012)

Schon seltsam die Reifen sind anscheinend noch ziemlich neu, sind ja rechts noch die Nippel dran, deine Hausrunde führt wohl entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn 

würd ich bei Conti reklamieren.


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Februar 2012)

@hangi   mit schlauchlos würde das soooo nicht aussehenIst das grüne ne alte Fleischworschtpelle?


Unser hübsches Toürchen von heute:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=scspfsavcqlcahjn

@Uwe  sorry wegen Catering,abba Holzkohle ist eingefroren.
Wenn du schon so früh zuhause warst,wurde wenigstens dein Schlauch mal durchgeblasen?






ich als "bestaussehender" bin wieder auf keinem Foddo.TOLL!!


Restbüldas in Facebook


----------



## T-Brex (11. Februar 2012)

...ist schon besser so..........das Photo sieht doch gut aus..


----------



## Burli (11. Februar 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> @Burli:  ich habe noch ein Schaltauge für deinen Canyon Rahmen...kannste haben...haste 16 Ökken gespart



 Nehme ich gerne! Oder ob ich das ganze nicht doch lieber als wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden verkaufe


----------



## Dicker Bambini (12. Februar 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schöne Aussicht da in Döttesfeld-City... gell! Ja die alte Heimat... Da wär ich doch besser mal mit euch gefahren. Man(n) kann nicht alles haben!


----------



## T-Brex (12. Februar 2012)

...auf dem Photo ist ja auch die "bestaussehende" Gemse drauf....sieht man ihm gar nicht an .........


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Februar 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...auf dem Photo ist ja auch die "bestaussehende" Gemse drauf....sieht man ihm gar nicht an .........



tja, scheint ein Naturtalent zu sayn.
Ihr habt mich gestern ganz schön fertisch gemacht.Mein Pulsdurchschnitt lag bei über 85%,obwohl ich die Strecke in der letzten Wochew 3x gefahren bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (12. Februar 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> tja, scheint ein Naturtalent zu sayn.
> Ihr habt mich gestern ganz schön fertisch gemacht.Mein Pulsdurchschnitt lag bei über 85%,obwohl ich die Strecke in der letzten Wochew 3x gefahren bin.


...Du Scherzkeks...bis auf den letzten Anstieg hast Du doch vorne das Tempo vorgegeben....


----------



## rhoenzorro (12. Februar 2012)

*Mittwoch Feierabendrunde ich komm vorbei

2 Grad soll es geben mit Schneeregen na lecker...
*


----------



## carboni1 (14. Februar 2012)

Warum soll die Strecke nicht Hangi tauglich sein?


----------



## carboni1 (14. Februar 2012)

Ja ok! Sag bescheid wennste hin fährst! Nächste Woche Mittwoch/Donnerstag vielleicht!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (14. Februar 2012)

Meine Lieblingsstrecke,alles drin, was das XC-Racer-Herz höher schlagen läßt.
Kommt leider auf dem Video nicht ganz so raus.
Gute Nacht ich muß regenerieren


----------



## Burli (14. Februar 2012)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Meine Lieblingsstrecke,alles drin, was das XC-Racer-Herz höher schlagen läßt.
> Kommt leider auf dem Video nicht ganz so raus.
> Gute Nacht ich muß regenieren



Das Video ließ mich hoffen, deine Aussage weniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eifeljeti (17. Februar 2012)

Den würd ich doch direkt nehmen!!
Der alte  Anhänger wird langsam zu klein für die Kid`s.
Bleibt nur noch die Frage: Wie bekomm ich die 
AHK ans Bike


----------



## carboni1 (17. Februar 2012)

Zur Zeit gibt es an fast jeder Ecke eine Krankenschwester gute Besserung!


----------



## rhoenzorro (17. Februar 2012)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit gibt es an fast jeder Ecke eine Krankenschwester gute Besserung!



*Jaaa... es gibt sie in massen, aber wenige die was taugen*


----------



## Justarius (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo Gemse,

die Anmeldung der MTB Challenge ist freigeschaltet!

In diesem Jahr haben wir erstmals eine seperate Anmeldung sowohl fÃ¼r die Einzelsarter als wie auch fÃ¼r die Teams.

Mit der Anmeldung an der Challenge nimmt man an der Teamwertung und oder an der Einzelwertung der Serie teil. FÃ¼r die einzelnen Veranstaltungen muss man sich seperat anmelden, entweder bei den jeweiligen Veranstalter bzw. bei br-timing.

Die Anmeldung ist gÃ¼ltig, sobald einmalig die GebÃ¼hr von 4Euro Ã¼berwiesen wurden. Dabei zahlt man nur einmal entweder bei der Teamanmeldung oder bei der Einzelanmeldung.

Mehr Infos und die Links zu den Anmeldungen findet ihr bei uns auf der Seite.
http://www.mtb-c.de

AuÃerdem mÃ¶chte ich hier nochmal auf das Trainingslager im HunsrÃ¼ck aufmerksam machen.
----23. bis 25. MÃ¤rz 2012---
Wie gehabt, Freitag ab 13:30 Uhr â halber Tag zum einrollen. Samstag schon eine grÃ¶Ãere Runde und Sonntag dann die KÃ¶nigsetappe â Start jeweils um 10:00 Uhr. 
Da dieses Jahr zwei Leistungsgruppen fÃ¼r MTB und Rennrad angenommen wurde, mÃ¶chten wir dies auch fÃ¼r 2012 wieder anbieten.
Mathias Klein vom Felsenkeller in Sohren lÃ¤dt uns auch fÃ¼r den Samstag wieder ein. 
Samstag werden wir dann wieder von Sohren aus starten, Freitag und Sonntag von Kastellaun aus. 

Freitag
RR â Gruppe 1 â 80-90 KM -
RR â Gruppe 2 â 50-60 KM
MTB - Gruppe 1 â 35-40 KM
MTB â Gruppe 2 â 20-25 KM
Samstag 
RR â Gruppe 1 â 100-110 KM 
RR â Gruppe 2 â 70-80 KM
MTB - Gruppe 1 â 50-60 KM -
MTB â Gruppe 2 â 35-45 KM 
Sonntag 
RR â Gruppe 1 â 120-130 KM
RR â Gruppe 2 â 80-100 KM
MTB - Gruppe 1 â 60-80 KM
MTB â Gruppe 2 â 45-55 KM

Die Teilnahme kostet nix! 
AuÃer ihr wollt essen und trinken! ;-)
Wer Ã¼bernachten will Zimmer gibt es im Felsenkeller bei Sohren.
Die Haben extra ein Angebot fÃ¼r das Wochenende!
http://www.hotel-zum-felsenkeller.de/

Sollte ich irgendwann mal mehr Infos bekommen meld ich mich!

GruÃ
Justarius


----------



## Schicko (18. Februar 2012)

Um Ayn in Sayn oder testet ihr alle mit dem Hangi eure Lactatwerteî»
î¶î¶î¶?


----------



## T-Brex (18. Februar 2012)

Laktat oder Lakritz....hin oder her....

*Samstags um ayn immer in Sayn !!!!!!!!!!!*

das ist doch wohl klar....


----------



## carboni1 (18. Februar 2012)

Leistunstest ist nächste Woche Samstag!


----------



## T-Brex (18. Februar 2012)

...und trotzdem fahren wir auch nächste Woche um ayn in Sayn....ist doch Samstag !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T-Brex (18. Februar 2012)

Alle die noch vor haben Teamkleidung mitzubestellen.....am 29.Februar geht die Bestellung an den Onkel ACTON......also bitteschön....


----------



## cklein (18. Februar 2012)

Letzte Woche war an gleicher Stelle noch Skispringen, vorhin bin ich mit dem MTB auf den Ettelsberg gefahren und anschließend die Skipiste mit dem Bike runter  
Bilder aus Willingen folgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (18. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## T-Brex (18. Februar 2012)

....boaaaaahhhhhh

...bin ich satt....

ich will keine Schleichwerbung machen, deshalb hier ganz offen:

der Spießbraten vom Hangi war absolute Spitzenklasse

auch die Gäste waren total begeistert und haben über den Hunger gefuttert wie die Gestörten...

Alles vernichtet....superlegga .....den solltet ihr auch mal probiert haben...sonst wißt ihr nicht was life ist...


----------



## ww-ck (18. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand Lust am Montag am Rhein oder Mosel ein wenig Grundlagen zu fahren? Vorschlag ca. 11.00 Uhr ab Vallendar. Ist auch gut geeignet Spießbraten abzutrainieren.
Gruß Christian


----------



## T-Brex (18. Februar 2012)

...Montag muß ich mit meinen Jungs den Zug in Bendorf kucken...die fänden das nicht witzig wenn ich nicht da wäre...Mama geht im Zug mit...


----------



## Judo-Uwe (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo Tosche, du hast seit gestern eine positve Energiebilanz,alles eine auffuttern und uns die Berge hochschicken
@Hangi je matschiger umso besser


----------



## T-Brex (18. Februar 2012)

...der UWEnator..ist wie der Michael Schumacher...je schlechter die Bedingungen...desto besser ist er...


----------



## cklein (18. Februar 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3455317620845.2170748.1207956159&type=1

































mal was anderes


----------



## rhoenzorro (19. Februar 2012)

*Top Bilder CK

Heute mache ich eine Tour durchs Brexbachtal

Haimat ich komme*
*
Schönen Sonntag an @lle*...


----------



## Sunny77 (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

nach langer Abwesenheit sag ich mal an alle: HALLO 



ww-ck schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust am Montag am Rhein oder Mosel ein wenig Grundlagen zu fahren? Vorschlag ca. 11.00 Uhr ab Vallendar. Ist auch gut geeignet Spießbraten abzutrainieren.
> Gruß Christian



Hmmmm .... das wäre mal garnicht so schlecht. War lange nciht mehr auf dem Bike so richtig.

Frage: Ich suche ne gute 3/4 Radlerhose mit Trägern. Vielleicht auch ncoh einen Shop wo ich gut bestellen kann. Sollte gutes Sitzpolster haben. Preis so ziemlich egal. Gute Sachen sind nunmal teuer :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoenzorro (19. Februar 2012)

*Heute alles gehabt Schnee, Regen und Sonnenschein
49,7Km das ist doch mal was für den anfang
*


----------



## ww-ck (19. Februar 2012)

Sunny77 schrieb:


> Hmmmm .... das wäre mal garnicht so schlecht. War lange nciht mehr auf dem Bike so richtig.
> :-(


Hallo, bist du dabei?


----------



## ww-ck (20. Februar 2012)

In den Highlands ist alles weiß. Fahre daher erst am Nachmittag.


----------



## eifeljeti (20. Februar 2012)

Sunny77 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> nach langer Abwesenheit sag ich mal an alle: HALLO
> 
> ...



Hallo Sunny,

wenn du eine gute und preiswerte 3/4 Hose suchst, kann ich dir die Campagnolo Heritage Ardennes 3/4 sehr empfehlen.Ich fahr die Hose selber
Top Hose ( Testtip von Roadbike ) mit super Polster und guter Wärmeregulierung. 
Gibt es derzeit bei Bike 24 für 87
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=23848;page=1;menu=1000,18,12;mid=1
Grüsse Hein


----------



## rhoenzorro (20. Februar 2012)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Was'sn mit dem 13. Rhein Hunsrück Marathon in Rhens, am 10. Juni 2012?????
> Wichtigstes Ereignis im Kreis in 2012!
> 
> Wo uns doch die Rhenser auf ihrer HP als Freunde verlinkt haben....
> ...



Müsli ich bin dabei

Und ich möchte bitten, sehr zahlreich zu erscheinen


----------



## Sunny77 (20. Februar 2012)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Hallo, bist du dabei?



Hey,
kommt drauf an wann und wo 
Oder bist heute gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunny77 (20. Februar 2012)

eifeljeti schrieb:


> Hallo Sunny,
> 
> wenn du eine gute und preiswerte 3/4 Hose suchst, kann ich dir die Campagnolo Heritage Ardennes 3/4 sehr empfehlen.Ich fahr die Hose selber
> Top Hose ( Testtip von Roadbike ) mit super Polster und guter Wärmeregulierung.
> ...



Hmm ... gibt es leider nur noch in XL, oder fällt die eher kleiner aus?


----------



## eifeljeti (21. Februar 2012)

Sunny77 schrieb:


> Hmm ... gibt es leider nur noch in XL, oder fällt die eher kleiner aus?



Ich bin 184/85kg und hab eine XL. Hose und die sitzt straff. Ich denke so bis gut 180 kann man die XL tragen.
Alternativ gibt es noch diese:

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=23614;page=1;menu=1000,18,12;mid=1

Polster ist ein bischen dünner aber vollkommen ausreichend!

Gruß Hein


----------



## cklein (21. Februar 2012)

erneuter Rückschlag in meiner Saisonvorbereitung...
liege im Krankenhaus mit hohem Fieber und Lungenproblemen...
bis demnächst


----------



## FlyawayJay (21. Februar 2012)

cklein schrieb:


> erneuter Rückschlag in meiner Saisonvorbereitung...
> liege im Krankenhaus mit hohem Fieber und Lungenproblemen...
> bis demnächst



Hey, dass hört sich nicht schön an! Ich wünsche Dir schnelle Genesung !!
Das es Dir schnell gut geht ist wichtiger als biken !


----------



## T-Brex (21. Februar 2012)

Gute Besserung !!......biste wieder zuhause oder noch im Sauerland ?


----------



## rhoenzorro (21. Februar 2012)

cklein schrieb:


> erneuter Rückschlag in meiner Saisonvorbereitung...
> liege im Krankenhaus mit hohem Fieber und Lungenproblemen...
> bis demnächst




*GUTE BESSERUNG!!! CK
Werde schnelle wieder Gesund...
*


----------



## CF-Rafi (21. Februar 2012)

cklein schrieb:


> erneuter Rückschlag in meiner Saisonvorbereitung...
> liege im Krankenhaus mit hohem Fieber und Lungenproblemen...
> bis demnächst



Hallo Christian,
auch von mir gute Besserung.
Lass es schön auskurieren und setzt Dich nicht unter Druck mit dem Training.Es wird schon werden
Gruss,Rafael


----------



## cklein (22. Februar 2012)

Danke für eure Worte


----------



## rhoenzorro (23. Februar 2012)

*Dann schließe ich mich mal ofw an


Alles Gute zum **50.**Geburtstag Sepp*


----------



## CF-Rafi (23. Februar 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Sepp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (23. Februar 2012)

Sepp, alles Gute zum 50.


----------



## T-Brex (23. Februar 2012)

to BlackSepp



Alles Gute zum 

*50.*

...ist ne runde Sache....


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Februar 2012)

Glückwunsch zum 50. lieber Seppl und alles Gute.


----------



## miyata (24. Februar 2012)

Ja ist´s denn war der Sepp wird 50 Jahr. 
Glückwunsch von der wahren Raynsayte. Dann fahrn wir ja bald alle in der gleichen AK


----------



## carboni1 (24. Februar 2012)

Strecke in Kottenheim ist nicht ohne! Beim neuen Krater kommt man nur zu fuss raus!


----------



## T-Brex (25. Februar 2012)

*Gemsenkluft*


letzte Erinnerung:

Annahmeschluß Mittwoch 29.02.12


----------



## T-Brex (25. Februar 2012)

*....Fahndung......*Amazonen Gemse am Köppel gesichtet....ohne Anzuhalten weggefahren.....es wird vermutet das es sich um Sunny´s Frauchen handelt .....vielleicht klärt es sich ja noch auf ??


----------



## Burli (25. Februar 2012)

Mit Vor- und Nachbelastung 84km 1.400Hm... dazu noch am Berg von Schicko gequält worden... habe fertig!


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Februar 2012)

aaaaaaaaah,der Schicko schon wieder.Er kennt auch keine Gnade.Ein richtiger Schleifer ist er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schicko (25. Februar 2012)

Ja hat Spass gemachtaber ich bin ja auch nur nen Halbmarathon 
gefahren Heute 5 Gemsen,58 km,950 Höhenmeter in gut 3,5Stunden(auser Burli) Und ich reiss mir jetzt einauf


----------



## miyata (25. Februar 2012)

Ja so ist der Schicko. Im letzten Jahr ist er bei einem Marathon mal mit angezogener Bremse neben mir Berg hoch gefahren. Er weiß halt nicht wohin mit seiner Kraft.


----------



## Schicko (25. Februar 2012)

miyata schrieb:


> Ja so ist der Schicko. Im letzten Jahr ist er bei einem Marathon mal mit angezogener Bremse neben mir Berg hoch gefahren. Er weiÃ halt nicht wohin mit seiner Kraft.



Wassen eigendlich mit dir,komste bald wieder î¶ fahren?


----------



## miyata (25. Februar 2012)

Hab mit fahren schon wieder angefangen. Vorgestern Schlammschlacht im Nettetal. Geile Fahrt im dunkeln. Dort haben die Reiter ganze Arbeit auf dem weichen Boden geleistet (die Pferde******* sieht man im Dunkeln erst wenn man durchgefahren ist). 
Heute kurze Tour mit Besichtigung der Strecke in Kottenheim.
Ich würd ja gern noch mal die Raynsayte wechseln aber die Abfahrtzeiten sind für mich nicht passend. 
Mittwochs bin ich erst gegen fünf von der Arbeit zu Hause und Samstags erst gegen Mittag. 
Wenn es länger hell ist, werd ich mal gleich von Koblenz aus zu euch kommen.


----------



## carboni1 (25. Februar 2012)

Biste in Kottenheim die ganze Runde gefahren?


----------



## Schicko (25. Februar 2012)

miyata schrieb:


> Hab mit fahren schon wieder angefangen. Vorgestern Schlammschlacht im Nettetal. Geile Fahrt im dunkeln. Dort haben die Reiter ganze Arbeit auf dem weichen Boden geleistet (die Pferde******* sieht man im Dunkeln erst wenn man durchgefahren ist).
> Heute kurze Tour mit Besichtigung der Strecke in Kottenheim.
> Ich würd ja gern noch mal die Raynsayte wechseln aber die Abfahrtzeiten sind für mich nicht passend.
> Mittwochs bin ich erst gegen fünf von der Arbeit zu Hause und Samstags erst gegen Mittag.
> Wenn es länger hell ist, werd ich mal gleich von Koblenz aus zu euch kommen.



Na das hört sich doch gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schicko (25. Februar 2012)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Biste in Kottenheim die ganze Runde gefahren?



Warst du heute nur Auto fahren?


----------



## miyata (25. Februar 2012)

Jo ganze Runde mit Chickenway. Der Sprung über den Balken war mir dann doch zu heickel. Ich war allein unterwegs und es hätte mich keiner einsammeln können.
Strecke ist recht gut abgetrocknet aber in einigen Kurven schmiert man doch ganz schön weg.


----------



## carboni1 (25. Februar 2012)

und mit dem Hund laufen wo ich Stefan noch gesehen habe! Dafür muss ich morgen ran!


----------



## carboni1 (25. Februar 2012)

miyata schrieb:


> Jo ganze Runde mit Chickenway. Der Sprung über den Balken war mir dann doch zu heickel. Ich war allein unterwegs und es hätte mich keiner einsammeln können.
> Strecke ist recht gut abgetrocknet aber in einigen Kurven schmiert man doch ganz schön weg.


 

Einzistes Problem ist der neue Krater...........da kommste ohne absteigen nicht raus!


----------



## miyata (25. Februar 2012)

Wünsche den startenden Gemsen für morgen viel Erfolg und die Verteidigung der gelben Startnummer. 
Kann euch leider nicht an der Strecke unterstützen, da ich familiäre Unterstützung in Mehring leisten muss.


----------



## T-Brex (25. Februar 2012)

....nimms nicht so schwer....dafür gibts von Oktober bis März jeden Mittwoch ab 1700 h nen Nightride in Sayn..


----------



## cklein (25. Februar 2012)

bin wieder raus aus dem kranken Haus...
jetzt kann es langsam losgehen


----------



## T-Brex (25. Februar 2012)




----------



## T-Brex (26. Februar 2012)

*Eilmeldung   !!!

 Judo-Uwe wird knapp geschlagen 2. in Kottenheim und führt die Gesamtwertung an.

Ausführlicher Bericht und Büldas folgen vom Livereporter Hangschieber.....

Gratulation Uwe Du Uwenator** 

*


----------



## Andreas S. (26. Februar 2012)

> Eilmeldung !!!
> 
> Judo-Uwe wird knapp geschlagen 2. in Kottenheim und führt die Gesamtwertung an.
> 
> ...



Respekt!!
Die  letzte Staymel Tour ist verantwortlich für dieses Ergebnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (26. Februar 2012)

Super Uwe, weiter so


----------



## T-Brex (26. Februar 2012)

..ja das stimmt, da konnte er mal richtig relaxen und Kraft tanken


----------



## Mischbaeck (26. Februar 2012)

Hi melde mich auch nochmal!

Kann momentan leider Arbeitsbedingt nur Dienstags und Sonntags Fahren. Habe das biken aber auch wenn ich lange nicht mehr da war, noch nicht an den Nagel gehangen!

Verkaufe mein Bike als komplett oder in teilen, bei Intresse einfach melden.
Hier, per Mail oder am besten bei Facebook.

Super leichter Aluminrahmen 18"
Magura Durin Race 100mm
Ritchey WCS vorbau
Syncross Carbon Lenker und Stütze
Komplette Shimano XT Gruppe 3x9 mit xtr Umwerfer
Magura Marta Bremse mit neuen Bremsbelägen hinten ca.150-200km
Hügi 240s Naben mit DT 4.2 Disc Laufradsatz 
Müsing Carbon Flaschenhalter

Zusätzlich 
Neue Shimano XT Casette und Kette zu verkaufen.

Hoffe ich finde bald nochmal zeit nach Sayn zu kommen. Ansonsten, wenn einer mal Dienstags oder Sonntags fährt, einfach mal melden!

Grüße


----------



## Mischbaeck (26. Februar 2012)

So gerade mal nachgelesen was es so alles neues hier gibt, auch von mir alles gute an Uwe.

 Top leistung!


----------



## CF-Rafi (26. Februar 2012)

Glückwunsch , Uwe


----------



## Judo-Uwe (26. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Glückwünsche,Leistungstest bestanden
Alt gegen jung heißt es im Hobbyshorttrack, hat auch seinen Reiz


----------



## FlyawayJay (27. Februar 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein neuer Streich der Bikeindustrie.
> Neues 27,5er Format im anrollen.
> Heute in der Hand gehabt neu aufgebauter NoTubes Crest LRS



das Thema 27,5 finde ich sehr interessant. Ich habe darüber schon ein paar Berichte in der BIKE gelesen. Ein 29' kommt für mich aufgrund meiner Rahmengröße nicht in Frage, daher könnte 27,5 genau die eierlegende Woll-Milch-Sau sein. Hast Du da ein paar Infos, kommt das ?

und zu Deinem anderen Bild , sieht nett aus die Rakete. Was ist das für eins?


----------



## Sunny77 (27. Februar 2012)

Unser Uwe wieder
GLÜCKWUUUUUUUUUUUNSCH


----------



## T-Brex (28. Februar 2012)

schaut mal in die geschloßene Gruppe der Gemsen bei Facebook.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burli (28. Februar 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> 27,5er kommen
> Einerseitz genau wie du vermutest für die kleinen Jungs unter uns aber auch zu verwenden um 29er Fullys umzurüsten für die Fraktion die es mit mehr Federweg am Hinterbau noch mehr krachen lassen möchten.
> 
> Das Bike ist ein Epic Team komplett Customaufbau.



Wer hat denn mal welche? Die große Frage ist ja ob die Dinger in Rahmen und Gabel passen... dann wäre das Ganze schon mal nen Test wert.


----------



## cklein (28. Februar 2012)

die 27,5er sollen in alle gängigen 26er passen...keine garantie auf richtigkeit...


----------



## carboni1 (28. Februar 2012)

Wie gross soll den der Unterschied sein zwischen 27,5 und Twenty Niner die eigentlich 28 Zoll Bikes sind!! Wegen 0,5 Zoll so einen Aufstand! Die Twenty Niner haben mehrere anläufe gebraucht um Akzeptiert zu werden und es ist ihnen nun gelungen!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (28. Februar 2012)

650B ist nicht Halbes und nichts Ganzes.
Manche Hersteller bringen jetzt 650B, die haben entweder den 29Zoll-Trend verschlafen oder tun sich konstruktiv schwer einen perfekten Twentyniner zu bauen.
Verkaufe wegen Umstellung auf 29 Zoll:
Reifen 26 Zoll UST Tubeless NN,RR,RoRo das St. für 20 Euro alle neu!!!!!


----------



## cklein (1. März 2012)

5 Gemsen waren am gestrigen Mittwoch unterwegs. Uwe und Schicko haben ein super Tempo vorgelegt so das wir ordentlich ins Schwitzen kamen.
35km 750hm und dann ab zum Rabbi...


----------



## Andreas S. (1. März 2012)

@Focusine
Gute Besserung! 
Was machst du denn beim nächsten Vollmond?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusine (1. März 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> @Focusine
> Gute Besserung!
> Was machst du denn beim nächsten Vollmond?



Den nächsten Vollmond krieg ich noch hin... OP ist erst am 21.03.!  
Aber trotzdem Danke


----------



## T-Brex (1. März 2012)

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, das alles gut geht und Du ganz bald wieder fit bist...kannst ja als "Stuff"....oder altdeutsch: Kantinenfrau an Pfingsten trotzdem dabei sein !!....da werden immer helfende Hände gebraucht....bist dann Coach vom Damenteam..


----------



## Andreas S. (2. März 2012)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> "Kaltmamsel" nennt mann soetwas
> 
> Schnelle Genesung!



und wieso sage ich zuhause immer "Perle" ?


----------



## cklein (2. März 2012)

An die "Techniker" unter den Gemsen!!

Ich habe vorhin mein Bike fit gemacht für den Frühling. Eine neue Kette durfte es dann auch sein. Die Neue rutscht an der Kassette auf den kleinen Ritzeln durch, wenn ich kräftig rein trete! Hätte ich die Kassette auch neu machen müssen? Will morgen keine Probleme haben.


----------



## carboni1 (2. März 2012)

Eine Kette kannst Du nach ca. 1000km tauschen ohne Kassette! Wenn Du deutlich drüber bist ist die Kassette fällig! Zur Not würde ich für morgen nochmal die alte Kette drauf machen das hat doch bestimmt noch funktioniert oder?


----------



## cklein (2. März 2012)

Hab auch gerade ein bisel im Netz gelesen. Werde früher aufstehen und noch schnell eine neue Kassette kaufen und montieren.
Steht die Tour Morgen, Hangi?


----------



## Judo-Uwe (3. März 2012)

Fahr dann mal los,heißt zwar Frühjahrserwachentour,komme aber mit dem Winterbike


----------



## cklein (3. März 2012)

Schöne Strecken auf der anderen Rheinseite, auch wenn ich keine Zeit zum Genießen hatte. 
7  Gemsen haben sich schön dreckig gemacht und ordentlich in die Pedale getreten.
60km und 1100hm in 3,5h
Bis zum nächsten mal, dann versuche ich nicht so zu bremsen


----------



## Burli (3. März 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Üben üben üben.
> Bay mir ists schon zu spät, da siegt die Vernunft ok Frau


----------



## Judo-Uwe (3. März 2012)

Bin platt,Mittwoch und Samstag mit Vorleistung und gestern dick getreten, habe fertig 
War schön heute,danke an Lutz für den Riegel und Christian für die Brezel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (3. März 2012)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Danke an den Hangi für die tolle Tour. Hat spaß gemacht. Obwohl ich für den ein oderen anderen Downhill noch etwas an der Technik und der Stimme die dauernd sagt: "Sei vorsichtig, fall nicht hin" arbeiten muss


Habe immer gedacht die Hemmschwelle liegt bei den Jüngeren tiefer als bei den Alten


----------



## miyata (3. März 2012)

So bin auch schon zurück. 
Vom Einkaufen mit Frauchen. Hätte doch noch mit euch um den See fahren sollen. 
Hatte trotz früherem Ausstieg auch 62Km und 1120 Hm. 
1. Dank an Hangi für die geführte Tour.
2. Dank an Christian dafür, dass ich mich hin und wieder bei Dir ausruhen durfte.


----------



## miyata (3. März 2012)

Ofw kannst mit mir einen Deal machen. Du gibst mir was von deiner Power und dafür gibt es von mir den Verlust aller Hemmungen bergab.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (3. März 2012)

Hangiiiiiiii,melde dich in Adenau an und laß dich überrunden,habe noch einen Joker der nicht zum Einsatz kam,es gibt auch nur zwei kleine Trails in Adenau


----------



## carboni1 (3. März 2012)

Tolle Tour danke an Hangi! Hab noch volles Programm duschen Auto ausladen Wochenend Einkauf erledigen Hund spazieren gehen(bis hier hin bin ich schon) Abendessen umziehen und ab auf die 80er Jahre Party nach Koblenz und noch ein wenig tanzen! Euch noch ein schönes Wochenende! Bild kommt noch!


----------



## carboni1 (3. März 2012)




----------



## cklein (3. März 2012)

H.P.: 
Uwe: 
Hangi: 
@all:


----------



## carboni1 (4. März 2012)

Guten Morgen! So nach ca.6 Stunden tanzen bin ich jetzt auch reif fürs Bett!


----------



## T-Brex (4. März 2012)

*Abends Tango - morgens Fango *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesinde2006 (4. März 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich suche/verkaufe ein paar Sachen. 
Könnte man einen regionalen Bikemarkt hier im Lokalforum einrichten ?!


----------



## Mischbaeck (5. März 2012)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich suche/verkaufe ein paar Sachen.
> Könnte man einen regionalen Bikemarkt hier im Lokalforum einrichten ?!



Hallo,

Was suchst du denn? Habe einige Sachen zu verkaufen!


----------



## hesinde2006 (5. März 2012)

Ich habe auf meinen Blog einen "Marktplatz" eingerichtet.
Schaut doch einfach mal vorbei.


----------



## BurgFräulein (6. März 2012)

Hallöchen,

lange nicht mehr da gewesen. Wenn am Samstag ein Rookie-Toürchen angesagt wäre, wäre ich mal wieder dabei 

Das wäre doch eine schöne Gelegenheit für die Winterschläfer langsam und behutsam zu erwachen

Gebt mal ein Zeichen was geht....


----------



## Hellfire361 (6. März 2012)

BurgFräulein schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> lange nicht mehr da gewesen. Wenn am Samstag ein Rookie-Toürchen angesagt wäre, wäre ich mal wieder dabei
> 
> ...




Da wäre ich auch dabei, bin gerade aus einem tiefen Winterschlaf erwacht.....


----------



## FlyawayJay (6. März 2012)

BurgFräulein schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> lange nicht mehr da gewesen. Wenn am Samstag ein Rookie-Toürchen angesagt wäre, wäre ich mal wieder dabei
> 
> ...



Hi Burgfräulein....lange nichts gehört von Dir 

Werde ggf. auch für ein Teilstück am Samstag am Start sayn....

Muss auch gaaaaanz langsam wieder starten
_
Sage aber noch definitiv Bescheid!_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (6. März 2012)

was so ein Hardtail alles kann...

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19430/h


----------



## T-Brex (6. März 2012)

..das liegt wohl weniger am Hardtail als am Top-Fahrer


----------



## cklein (6. März 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ..das liegt wohl weniger am Hardtail als am Top-Fahrer



hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht


----------



## T-Brex (6. März 2012)

siehste ....again what learned.....wie Müsli zu sagen pflegt...


----------



## T-Brex (7. März 2012)

...wenn ihr es so wollt, ja dann machen wir das doch so....

*Am Samstag um ayn in Sayn am Schloß 
für eine 
"Galama-Tour" *


----------



## Schicko (8. März 2012)

Gestern 5 Gemsen auf Uwe's Traumpfaden unterwegs (gell Lexx)
Wurde zum schluss doch ein wenig nass unerömm
Doch nach dem Nußschnaps beim Rabi gings uns wieder besser


----------



## cklein (8. März 2012)

Den Schnaps hat er tatsächlich besorgt 

Ich verabschiede mich mal in den Urlaub 

Das Gemsentrikot wird natürlich überall abgelichtet


----------



## FlyawayJay (9. März 2012)

Werde morgen für ca.2Stunden mitfahren können bei der Galamatour, also ggf. mit Ausstiegsoption.


----------



## FlyawayJay (10. März 2012)

*HEUTE* um ayn in sayn

Wer kommt denn ? Ich hoffe ich werde nicht der einzige Slowspeed-Biker sayn.
Also Rookies und Raritäten - kommet herbei und ich verspreche Euch ein moderates Tempo ! 
Und die Schnellen kommen mit  ihren schwersten Pferden


----------



## rhoenzorro (10. März 2012)

FlyawayJay schrieb:


> *HEUTE* um ayn in sayn
> 
> Wer kommt denn ? Ich hoffe ich werde nicht der einzige Slowspeed-Biker sayn.
> Also Rookies und Raritäten - kommet herbei und ich verspreche Euch ein moderates Tempo !
> Und die Schnellen kommen mit  ihren schwersten Pferden



Ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (10. März 2012)

....muaahhhh.....da kommen ja heute Typen.....


----------



## DW77 (10. März 2012)

Ich komm auch heute


----------



## klexx (10. März 2012)

8 Gemsen on Tour.  40km, 700 hm
The topic of the today's tour:

where the **** is Dirty Harry




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Brex (10. März 2012)

...ja so wars..


----------



## FlyawayJay (10. März 2012)

hehe, wollte das Bild extra für Uwe auch posten ... Hangi war schneller und ja es sieht aus wie Beileid....

War ein schöner Wiedereinstieg. Bald mehr , und auch ein Bier für alle bei nächster Gelegenheit.


----------



## CF-Rafi (10. März 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> ADDUNG
> Morgen RTF Veranstaltung in Niederbieber
> Falls ich mich dazu überrede bin ich 10 Uhr vor Ort.
> Bringe auch ein paar Triathleten mit.




Ich kann leider nicht,aber der Helmut ist dabei.


----------



## ww-ck (11. März 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Moin und Första
> 
> Bin für heute raus ist mir zu nass aus beiden Richtungen.


Moin Tom, hier ist es trocken.
Gruß Christian


----------



## rhoenzorro (11. März 2012)

Gestern schöner Saisonauftakt!

Danke an Uwe und Klexx für ihre Hilfe.

Bis dann wieder an der Brex


----------



## ww-ck (11. März 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Back from Westerwald
> Wie gut das ich auf WWCK gehört habe trocken aus allen Richtungen.
> Irgendwo in der Pampa SuperÄndy und glaube wwck gesehen leider wie auch Ofw am Fraytag in der falschen Richtung unterwegs
> Bis Neustadt schön im großen Feld (ca. 20Mann/Frau) der Andernacher Triathlonabteilung mitgeschwommen. Zurück wars mir dann ein wenig zu langsam was mich dazu bewog 33km den Ausreißer zu spielen. Die haben mich erst hinterm Ziel wieder eingeholt
> ...


Hast dich schön in der Gruppe versteckt. Wenn du nicht so heftig gewunken hättest, dann hätten wir dich gar nicht gesehen. Freut mich, dass es sich für dich gelohnt hat. Wäre doch schade gewesen das trockene Wetter nicht auszunutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (11. März 2012)

hey Hangi du alter Lutscha. Wir hätten dich gut brauchen können.Wir haben keinen Pulk gefunden.Komisch,auf einmal waren sie alle weg??????
Also mußten wir zu 3. durchs Wiedtal.28,5 km/h haben wir mit dem MTB nur geschafft.Obwohl,für GA1 geht das noch.
Wetter war ok.Etwas kühl aber dfür trocken.Gestern hatte ich Wasser satt.


----------



## Andreas S. (11. März 2012)

ja,wir sind über Niederbieber,Oberbieber,Rengsdorf,Willroth,Oberlahr,Döttesfeld,Puderbach und dann heim.


----------



## T-Brex (13. März 2012)

...herrrrlicher Haft-Fango.....


----------



## miyata (13. März 2012)

@hangi
Ich kann es gar nicht glauben, dass du in dem Dreck mit dem Rad gefahren bist. Das ist doch dein Schönwetterrad.
Ich bin heut aus Koblenz mit dem Rad über Kärlich, Kettig, Andernach, Kranenberg, Hochkreuz, Kreierhof, Waldfrieden, Laacher See nach Hause. 
War zu Hause überrascht mit 42 Km, 1100 Hm in 2h35 war ich richtig gut unterwegs. 
Die Marathonsaison kann kommen.


----------



## miyata (13. März 2012)

Jo alle Termine schon im Kalender eingetragen. 
Mit Sonntag muß ich mal schaun, will auch wieder meinen Nachwuchs beim Fußball sehn.


----------



## miyata (13. März 2012)

Versteh ich das richtig? Du startest auch in Adenau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (13. März 2012)

Das is ja genial Da haben die beiden anderen Gemsen aber gute Arbeit geleistet. 
Dann muß ich wohl doch nach Adenau. Einer muß ja Fodos machen. Bis halb zwei hab ich Zeit, dann hab ich ne Stunde für die Fahrt nach Engers.


----------



## rhoenzorro (13. März 2012)

Hallöchen H.P wie geht es dir und deinen Knie?

Aha da fährt er über Kärlich und kommt nicht mal vorbei


----------



## miyata (13. März 2012)

Hi Jens,
das übliche. Das operiert ist ok. Das andere hat bei der Fahrt heute ganz schön Probleme gemacht. Hatte allerdings auch die neuen Schuhe an, bei denen ich die Cleats noch besser justieren muß. Ü3 halt.
Und selbst ? Schulter so weit in Ordnung?


----------



## rhoenzorro (13. März 2012)

Es geht da werde ich lange zu tun haben mit der Schulter...
War letzten Sa. mit auf Tour war super


----------



## miyata (13. März 2012)

Hab mal eingeplant zur Veranstaltung nach Kärlich zu kommen. Muß wenn allerdings sehr früh starten, da ich um eins in Trier sein muß.


----------



## rhoenzorro (14. März 2012)

miyata schrieb:


> Hab mal eingeplant zur Veranstaltung nach Kärlich zu kommen. Muß wenn allerdings sehr früh starten, da ich um eins in Trier sein muß.



Ich bin ehe dabei Heimspiel für mich


----------



## fritzie (15. März 2012)

schönetourhammgemacht  8 Gemsen  2 ohne Licht  der Mittwochabend kam so überraschend  700 hm  35 km  Stromberg  Isenburg  Kleinmaischeid - Anhausen  Kirschspill  Respekt an die 3 lonesome riders die aus der molligwarmen gemütlichen pizzageschwängerten Kneipe raus in die eisige, dunkle Nacht heimwärts radeln


----------



## T-Brex (15. März 2012)

...wo hat dann der Schicko das Bildmaterial versteckt ?

..oder kann man das Niemandem zeigen .....


----------



## Schicko (15. März 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...wo hat dann der Schicko das Bildmaterial versteckt ?
> 
> ..oder kann man das Niemandem zeigen .....



Bilder und Videos in facebook!


----------



## rhoenzorro (15. März 2012)

Und schon gelacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (15. März 2012)

@Hangi fahr dich schön müde, damit ich dich auf jedenfall überrunde,
gekniffen wird nicht, bei 70% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit


----------



## miyata (15. März 2012)

Wenn der Hangi net zu schnell fährt, kann ich ja mit dem Schirm neben dran laufen damit das Rad nicht naß wird.


----------



## carboni1 (15. März 2012)

Hangi und ich geben dem Uwenator Rückendeckung!


----------



## miyata (15. März 2012)

Genau, Ihr fahrt auf den Trails nebeneinander.


----------



## miyata (15. März 2012)

Wer von den Gemsen hat den noch einen Schnellspanner im Keller den er nicht mehr braucht?
Benötige für meinen neuen Tune Titan/Carbon (19g) Spanner noch die beiden Federn.


----------



## ww-ck (15. März 2012)

miyata schrieb:


> Wer von den Gemsen hat den noch einen Schnellspanner im Keller den er nicht mehr braucht?
> Benötige für meinen neuen Tune Titan/Carbon (19g) Spanner noch die beiden Federn.


Brauchste nicht. Tune Schnellspanner funktionieren meines Wissens ohne Federn. Steht in der Bedienungsanleitung.


----------



## miyata (15. März 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis, ist mir auch so bekannt. Aber mit den Federn ist der Rad ein- ausbau einfacher.


----------



## rhoenzorro (16. März 2012)

H.P ist nur eine montier Hilfe, ich habe noch zwei Paar im Keller.


----------



## rhoenzorro (16. März 2012)

Und ich heute aufs Bike sich setzt

Geiles wetterchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (16. März 2012)

Mich reizt die Sonne auch, mir schein sie auf den Bauch.
Komm erst morgen Nachmittag wieder zum Radeln. Dann soll es ja im Gegensatz zum Sonntag noch trochen sein.


----------



## rhoenzorro (16. März 2012)

Heute, Morgen und Sonntag ab aufs Bike juhu


----------



## miyata (16. März 2012)

Du haset gut. Kannst bei Sonnenschein radeln. Ich sitz hier im Büro und zähl die Gondeln die über den Rhayn auf die falsche Sayte nach Ehrenbreitstein fahren.


----------



## carboni1 (16. März 2012)

miyata schrieb:


> Du haset gut. Kannst bei Sonnenschein radeln. Ich sitz hier im Büro und zähl die Gondeln die über den Rhayn auf die falsche Sayte nach Ehrenbreitstein fahren.[/quote
> 
> Die Gondeln hängen doch gar nicht mehr am Seil!!


----------



## miyata (16. März 2012)

Doch doch !
Die Bahn wird doch am Wochenende wieder frei gegeben. Wenn ich jetzt aus dem Bürofenster schaue kann ich sie sehen. Die Gondeln hängen nicht nur am Seil, sie bewegen sich auch.


----------



## carboni1 (16. März 2012)

Hab leider nur 1/3 von euch geschafft aber dafür im Wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (16. März 2012)

Oh hab ich noch nicht gelesen was da auf der HP steht! Also ich lass mal den NN vorne drauf sicher ist sicher bei den abfahrten in den Trails und wenn es doch noch Regen gibt muss ich mir keinen Kopf machen!


----------



## Andreas S. (16. März 2012)

moinmoin,
suche ein gebrauchtes MTB für eine 1,90 m große Person.
Hat da jemand noch etwas im Keller stehen?


----------



## carboni1 (16. März 2012)

Ja aber nur was altes ohne Federgabel für ganz kleines Geld!


----------



## Andreas S. (16. März 2012)

kleines Geld ist gut,keine Federgabel ist schlecht


----------



## carboni1 (16. März 2012)

Ja uwe hat noch was!


----------



## Andreas S. (17. März 2012)

heut um ayn in Sayn ?

da simma dabbay


----------



## Deleted 56720 (17. März 2012)

@ SAndy Anreise mit dem Bike?


----------



## Andreas S. (17. März 2012)

neenee,
reise mit dem Auto an


----------



## CF-Rafi (17. März 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> *UCI MTB World Cup - Pietermaritzburg, South Africa*
> 
> http://live.redbull.tv/events/32/ucistop1-xc1/
> 
> ...



Eine Hammerstrecke!Vorallem die Passagen mit den Felsen und den "kleinen Stufen".

Ich mach heute Pause.Hab die ganze Woche genug gemacht

....und die Maja hat gewonnen


----------



## DW77 (17. März 2012)

bin auch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (17. März 2012)

Da es jetzt kaum geregnet hat biste wohl morgen dabei!!


----------



## T-Brex (17. März 2012)

...das hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht

12 Gemsen Richtung Nord-West unterwegs...immer schön in der Sonne.....

50 Km über 1000 HM und alle glücklich....was will man mehr.....Tousie und Büldas folgen....vom Schicko, Fritzie und SuperÄndy...


----------



## rhoenzorro (17. März 2012)

44Km gut Heim gekommen, Mensch war der Gargamel platt


----------



## Andreas S. (17. März 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...das hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht
> 
> 12 Gemsen Richtung Nord-West unterwegs...immer schön in der Sonne.....
> 
> 50 Km über 1000 HM und alle glücklich....was will man mehr.....Tousie und Büldas folgen....vom Schicko, Fritzie und SuperÄndy...



hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht
Tousie maynersayts:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=muiijgdaapwczufm


----------



## Andreas S. (18. März 2012)

Auffi gehts RennGemsen


----------



## fritzie (18. März 2012)

schönetourhammgemacht - hm stimmen nicht - muß ich den neuen HAC nochmal einstellen


----------



## T-Brex (18. März 2012)

ja, und auch die PornoGemsen.....auf gehts !


----------



## carboni1 (18. März 2012)

Da sagste was.........der uwenator hat heute extrem lange geduscht soo lange braucht keine Frau!!! Der hat bestimmt mit dem Stück Seife rum gespielt.........


----------



## miyata (18. März 2012)

Aber die Wurst hat der Feuerwehrmann gerettet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoenzorro (18. März 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Der hatte sogar 2 und ne Cola
> Schön paniert



Na Leeeecker


----------



## Judo-Uwe (18. März 2012)

Heute" nur" Gesamtsiebter es waren mit Carsten Brake 2.Platz (deutscher Cross-Triathlon Meister 2010) starke Einzelstarter unterwegs.
Trotzdem noch Cupführender punktgleich mit Philipp Schmitt.
Entscheidend wird das Finalrennen in Boos sein.
Heinrich Best lag heute in seinem zweitem  Rennen wieder vor mir, Gesamtvierter und wird wohl die Cup-Wertung gewinnen.
Nächste Woche Resturlaub, außer Freitag, Abifeier, wird der Trainingsrückstand aufgeholt


----------



## T-Brex (18. März 2012)

mach lieber mal weniger
gönne Dir etwas Erholung und explodiere beim letzten Rennen


und trotzdem Glückwunsch !!!! zur Leistung


----------



## Andreas S. (18. März 2012)

Man kann nicht jedes Rennen gewinnen.Am Ende wird abgerechnet.
Du schaffst das.Da bin ich mir sicher.
900hm auf 18km,heftig.
d.h. 9km bergauf mit durchscnittl. 10% Steigung im Renntempo.
Da sterbe ich lieber.
Das ist was für Berghasen.
Nu mach mal ruhig,regeneriere etwas und bleib logga.
Was das auch immer für dich bedeuten mag.
Du bleibst auch so die schnellste Renngemse auf der richtigen Rhaynsayte.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (18. März 2012)

Wenn es auch so verbissen rüberkommt ist es nicht so gemeint,schließlich verdiene ich kein Geld damit.
Trotz Einsatz des 600 Gr leichteren Laufradsatzes,hat der Joker gegen Heinrich Best Jahrgang 57 nicht gezündet,der sieht das alles verbissener


----------



## carboni1 (18. März 2012)

Wie hat Heinrich zu mir gesagt, entweder mach ich das Richtig oder gar nicht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (19. März 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> moinmoin,
> suche ein gebrauchtes MTB für eine 1,90 m große Person.
> Hat da jemand noch etwas im Keller stehen?



Hi Andy,

Verkaufe meins, gut 190cm Körper größe passt nicht ganz. Aber wenn einer noch nen Rahmen hat, kannst du den rest von mir haben.

Gr. Mischa

@all: Da ich berufsbedingt Mittwochs und Samstag nicht mehr in sayn kann sayn, fahre ich immer Dienstags und Sonntags. Also falls da mal jemend fährt kann er ja mal bescheid geben.


----------



## carboni1 (19. März 2012)

Ja und Uwe ist nicht mehr mit dem Führenden Punkt gleich er ist jetzt zweiter in der Cup-Wertung!


----------



## T-Brex (20. März 2012)

wie....was soll morgen sein ?...ist doch Mittwoch !!!

1700h Start Schloß Sayn...mit Après Bike beim Rabi in Heimbach


----------



## Judo-Uwe (20. März 2012)

@Hangi kannst mit mir losfahren starte um 14.30 und stoße dann zu den restlichen Gemsen,habe heute auch ein schöne Frühjahrstour hingelegt ,gab auch Kaffee und Kuchen ,plus Begleitung


----------



## miyata (21. März 2012)

Kein Wunder das du Muskelkater hast, warst ja auch mit dem schweren Laufradsatz unterwegs.


----------



## miyata (21. März 2012)

Sollte ja auch nur eine quick and dirty Runde werden. 30Km 550Hm in 1:30h. Fand ich für mich ganz ok.
Mit dem Laufradsatz meinte ich Hangi. Er hat auf dem Bild noch den schweren Satz drauf. Der leichte hat schwarze Naben. Deswegen hat er auch den Muskelkater.


----------



## FlyawayJay (21. März 2012)

E y Uwe, Halloween kommt doch erst noch... Schnelle Heilung mein Lieber!
Wo ist das passiert? Ward ihr vorher beim Rabbi ? 
Alles gute dir , schön , dass du noch stehst und lächelst .....


----------



## T-Brex (21. März 2012)

....das muß der Uwenator abkönnen...

Samstag nix in Sayn

*Samstag 24.03.12

 Start am Tumulus in Nickenich   1330H*


----------



## rhoenzorro (22. März 2012)

*Aber Halloooo... Uwe, was machst du für Dinger?

Wir kommen halt alle mal dran.

Gute Besserung*!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (22. März 2012)

Nochmal Glück gehabt,meine Judoreflexe haben mich im Stich gelassen,
die Stelle fuhr ich später mit der Gruppe noch einmal,zwecks Traumabewältigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (22. März 2012)

Die Mettbrötchentour schaffe ich dieses Jahr wieder nicht. Bin da noch auf Malle.
Viel Spaß und nicht so viel futtern


----------



## carboni1 (22. März 2012)

Hier das Video von der Strecke in Boos:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-RJ4XiGX2k&feature=share"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-RJ4XiGX2k&feature=share[/COLO"]Rothaus Poisonbikes Cup 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## rhoenzorro (22. März 2012)

*Sonntag 25.03 CTF in Kärlich an der alten Gemeindehalle.

http://tvkaerlich.muelheim-kaerlich.de/html/abteilungen/radsport/html/ctf_01.html
*


----------



## miyata (22. März 2012)

Wieso ist die Mett-Tour denn dieses Jahr so früh?


----------



## miyata (22. März 2012)

Ok ok. 
Dann muß ich mich ja am Samstag mit der Arbeit sputen.
Bin heut von KO an der Mosel entlang bis Hazenport über Münstermaifeld und dann Radweg nach Hause. Waren 55Km in 2h10min. Allerdings alles nur Asphalt. 
@hangi. Bis morgen früh um sechs.


----------



## miyata (22. März 2012)

Für 150Km brauch ich drei Tage. Morgen früh mußt du mich nur mit Nahrung für den Tag versorgen .


----------



## rhoenzorro (22. März 2012)

*Und schon wieder bekomme ich kein Mettbrötchen von Hängi.*


----------



## T-Brex (23. März 2012)

...ein lachendes ein waynendes Auge....

Schade das Du nicht dabbay bist....

.....aber dann kann ich Deine Mätttbrötchen mitessen und habe nochmehr Turbodampf am Berg danach...


----------



## Andreas S. (23. März 2012)

da kannste aber den DoubleBooster zünden,denn meine Portion musst du auch verdrücken.
Ich kann auch nicht mitmetten da ich nicht fit genug bin
Viiieeel Spasss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (23. März 2012)

....neee.....Dayne Portion schaffe ich nicht....sag dem Hangi Bescheid....er kann ein Schwein leben lassen....der SÄndy kommt nicht....aber eigentlich könntest Du trotzdem kommen....ich mache dann mit dir zusammen den Besenwagen


----------



## Andreas S. (23. März 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> ?
> Nicht fit genug?
> Das kannste nen anderen erzählen



iss so,Beine sind ok aber das Kreuz mit dem Kreuz.
Also nur etwas rückenschonend auffe Straße rollen.
Schade,wäre ein Highlight gewesen.Und die arme Sau muß auch nochmal warten bis sie der Wolff kriegt.


----------



## miyata (24. März 2012)

Wie immer nach der Metttour gilt der erste Dank an das Serviceteam. Vielen Dank den beiden Damen.
Der zweite Dank an Hangi. Er hat heute den Gemsen alles abverlangt. Feinste Trails (auch Berg auf), kurze Schiebepassagen und ein Klettersteig über die Bäume, der dem unseres Sponsors das Wasser reichen kann.
Ich hatte mit An- und Abfahrt 60Km und 1350Hm.


----------



## T-Brex (24. März 2012)

...schöne Tour mit Tortour-Aynlage.......vielen Dank ans Mettteam !!!!!

Die Banane war zuviel....hätte ich sayn lassen sollen....habe gerade nur 2 Steaks und 1 Würstchen geschafft...sonst mach ich logga 3 Nickenicher weg...


----------



## Andreas S. (24. März 2012)

da sind ja nur Wandertag Fotos
gut das ich nicht dabbay war,meine Wanderschuhe sind nämlich beim Schuster


----------



## miyata (24. März 2012)

Hangi hier kannst du sehn wie leicht man ein 29er bekommt.
http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (24. März 2012)

Schö wars und lecker. Vielen Dank ans Verpflegungsteam und an das Pannenteam. Ist Rekord einen nagelneuen Reifen nach 3 km  zu zerlegen. Der Schlauch hatte neben dem Loch von dem Mantelriss auch noch einen Snake-bite. Keine Ahnung wie ich das geschafft habe.


----------



## fritzie (25. März 2012)

schönetourhammagemacht - klasse organisiert - danke Tom und besonders deinen Mädels


----------



## Judo-Uwe (25. März 2012)

Gestern schöner Abschluß meiner Trainingswoche,heute morgen alles verpennt,nix CTF oder zu Kim nach Kastellaun,stattdessen Wanderschuhe geschnürrt.
Mit Frau gehts zum Brexbachschluchtweg,Länge 16,2km


----------



## T-Brex (25. März 2012)

dann sehen wir uns vielleicht....

....wenn Du von Sayn aus einsteigen solltest....


----------



## FlyawayJay (25. März 2012)

Heute Morgen zum Frühsport Aubachtal und zurück.... Und wer war auch so früh , trotz Sommerzeit, schon auf dem Bike... Der Fiddelhead aus Anhausen


----------



## illi3384 (25. März 2012)

Wärste bisschen später gefahren, hättest du auch Mischa und mich getroffen...


----------



## rhoenzorro (25. März 2012)

*Heute CTF in Kärlich 35km Hausrund, weil es nicht gereicht hat noch 30km drauf *


----------



## CF-Rafi (25. März 2012)

Eine schöne RR-Mosel-Tour als Wochenabschluss gefahren mit einem Zwischenstop bei unserem Sponsoren "Schaltwerk-Bikes" in Cochem
Es stehen dort ein paar schöne Zweiräder und warten auf die potenziellen Käufer  .
Vor allem der neue Simplon Razorblade 29er macht "eine gute Figur".
Ein sehr schöner extravaganter Rahmen,der "live"  noch besser aussieht als auf dem Bild (Achtung : Suchtgefahr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Ausserdem gibt es dort die neuen Storck und Simplon Rennräder....auch nicht schlecht

.....und die neue Woche mit viel Sonnenschein wartet schon.
Viel Spass Euch Allem beim Training


----------



## T-Brex (27. März 2012)

....ganz alleine .....hatteste keine Angst...??.....


----------



## FlyawayJay (27. März 2012)

Heute auch mal auf schmalen Pfaden mit dem EifelGreg....
Der Hasenpf... ist ja kaum befahrbar. Baumfäller haben ganze Arbeit geleistet.  Da muss man die nächste Zeit nicht mit dem Bike her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (27. März 2012)

Ich hab zum Glück morgen auch noch schönes Wetter. Ich fahr wieder von Koblenz über Metternich, Andernach, Laacher See nach Hause.


----------



## T-Brex (27. März 2012)

FlyawayJay schrieb:


> Heute auch mal auf schmalen Pfaden mit dem EifelGreg....
> Der Hasenpf... ist ja kaum befahrbar. Baumfäller haben ganze Arbeit geleistet.  Da muss man die nächste Zeit nicht mit dem Bike her.



....das Baummassaker kann man leicht umfahren...ging letzte Woche noch


----------



## eifeljeti (28. März 2012)

Ihr seit ja alle wieder fleißig am fahren/trainieren!
Bei der Mettbrötchentour vor meiner Haustür wäre ich gern mit dabei gewesen 
Ist aber derzeit nicht so einfach
Vieleicht klappt es ja wenn es ins Elztal geht.

Hab euch auch mal ein "nettes" Bildchen angehängt




So sieht es zur Zeit in meinem Rücken aus!
OP wird Ende Juni sein.

Bis dahin 
Hein


----------



## rhoenzorro (28. März 2012)

*Gute Besserung Hein!

Heute Gemsentime*


----------



## rhoenzorro (29. März 2012)

*Langeweile **Tour 38,7km  784h/meter und zum Abschluss zum Rabbi**
also bis dann wieder Mittwochs heißt um Ayn in Sayn*


----------



## miyata (29. März 2012)

Meine Tour von KO nach Hause war gestern gar nicht so langeweilig. 53km 1230hm in 3h5min.


----------



## rhoenzorro (29. März 2012)

*Weil mir langweilig ist nächste Woche fängt wieder die Arbeit an juhu

Wir hatten sehr gutes Tosche Tempo*


----------



## miyata (29. März 2012)

Gibts beim Schaltwerker immer en Kaffee ? Dann fahr ich auch mal dahin.
Elztal runter und dann mit dem Zug nach Cochem. Kaffee beim Schaltwerker und in Cochem das Endertal hoch nach Layenkaul.


----------



## [email protected] (29. März 2012)

Hallo ihr Gemsen. Ich habe heute auch mal euren Dealer, Schaltwerkbikes, in Cochem aufgesucht. Super Adresse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (29. März 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> ......
> Gestern etwas über 100 Asphalt zum Schaltwerker nen Kaffee und zurück.
> Und ich ways auch was Rafi letzten Sonntag da gemacht hat


was wohl? Cafe getrunken.
Und nicht nur das

@Hangi:  schaue mal in das Profil vom Ingo,dann weisst Du was er erworben hat


----------



## [email protected] (30. März 2012)

Und en Käffchen auch!


----------



## miyata (30. März 2012)

Ich sag es ja schon immer. Ich fahr die Veranstaltungen auch nur wegen dem Streuselkuchen und dem Kaffee.


----------



## miyata (30. März 2012)

Wer von den Gemsen fährt denn am Sonntag bei der Brohltal CTF ?


----------



## cklein (30. März 2012)

Hey ihr fleißigen Gemsen,
dieses Wochenende habe ich einen Arbeitseinsatz aufm Bau. Schaffe es nicht zur Tour und muss dafür Stein auf Stein stellen ;-) 
Euch morgen viel Spaß


----------



## Andreas S. (31. März 2012)

habta juuht jemacht ihr beeden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (31. März 2012)

Ein toller Bericht. Sehr gute Zusammenfassung. Ich brauch sofort so ne Zeitung. Liegt ja zum Glück immer bei meinem Arzt in der Praxis.


----------



## FlyawayJay (31. März 2012)

BBGPressedienst schrieb:


> *Dank an Müsli und der Schlemmergemse!! *
> *Die beiden haben ein paar Stunden Freizeit geopfert und eine Idee sehr schön in Wort und Bild umgesetzt.*
> *Im aktuellen Top Magazin als Abschlussartikel verewigt.*
> * http://www.top-magazin-koblenz.de/blaetterausgabe/201009/index.php*



Dieser Artikel trifft es einfach auf den Punkt. Eigentlich bekannt, aber sehr schön noch mal zu lesen. Sehr gut geschrieben !!!! Thanks !!!!


----------



## FlyawayJay (31. März 2012)

Bild von heute


----------



## T-Brex (31. März 2012)

Super Bericht !!!

..da hat der Müsli und die Schlemmergemse saubere Arbeit geleistet

...und heute hatten wir sogar kurzzeitig klaren Himmel mit Sonnenschein....40 km mit gut 750 hm......


----------



## Andreas S. (31. März 2012)

CTF Gemsen - Viel Spaß!
Renngemsen in Boos - Viel Glück!!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (31. März 2012)

@Müsli sehr schöner Bericht,tolle Bilder,Super-Ändy sogar auf einem Traumpfad,hat Petra gut gemacht!!!!!!!!!!!
@Hangi in der Cupwertung werde ich auf Platz 1 geführt,punktgleich mit Philipp Schmitt,kann sein das ich morgen nochmal in Gelb fahren darf,wenns aber so läuft wie in Adenau gibts leider in der Cupwertung den vierten Gesamtplatz.
Also Motto für Morgen:Wie im Porno,Vollgas sofort


----------



## T-Brex (31. März 2012)

YEAH UWE gib GAS   Atzelgift is everywhere...

....und die Pornogemsen drücken die Daumen....


----------



## T-Brex (31. März 2012)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ich drück dir die Daumen...



sag ich doch ......du Pornogemse....


----------



## T-Brex (1. April 2012)

Hauptsache die Knochen sind bei allen heil geblieben 

Uwe Gratulation für das "Gesamtpodest"


----------



## Andreas S. (1. April 2012)

hui,
2 x Gemsen auf dem Podest? Ich hoffe das ist kein Aprilscherz wie das Foto gestern aus alutzos Garten.
Glückwunsch an die Podiumsfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (1. April 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Isser net fayn der Jung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
Ja. Er is net fayn, der Jung !*


----------



## miyata (1. April 2012)

Darf der mit dem Fass schon ohne Zahnspange Rad fahren 
Wasn Glück, dat der Uwe mit ner Lefty fährt. Bei ner normalen Gabel hätt sich dat Rad bestimmt nimmer jedreht und wär hänge jebliewe


----------



## carboni1 (1. April 2012)

Bei anderen Rädern passiert so etwas nicht denk mal an den Pauly da war das auch so gleicher schaden nur andere ursache vielleicht fehlt doch etwas auf einer seite


----------



## Judo-Uwe (1. April 2012)

Das Motto hat gestimmt, nur der Sturz war nicht einkalkuliert,konnte mit der "Acht" noch eine Runde fahren und rettete den dritten Gesamtplatz in der Cupwertung.
Für dieses Jahr reichts mit den Stürzen schon zweimal innerhalb von 12 Tagen auf den Kopf gefallen zum Glück war immer noch genug Köperspannung vorhanden.
Das Fäßchen schaffe ich alleine nicht,trinken wir bei Tosche nach einer Mittwochstour,oder bei Flyawayjay das dritte Kind begießen
Die Form stimmt, nächste Woche Samstag gehts weiter mit dem E.M.C.,dort gibts Altersklassenwertung auch in der Hobbyklasse, hab gehört es startet noch eine weitere Gemse


----------



## rhoenzorro (1. April 2012)

Herzlichen GlÃ¼ckwunsch Uwe zum dritten Platz!
Und an die anderen Renn-Gemsen groÃes lob.
OLi â3. Platz Bergzeitfahren


----------



## CF-Rafi (1. April 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch UWE
Ich glaube ,das Laufrad lässt sich nicht mehr zentrieren


Habe heute in KO-Wald den Frowin getroffen.
Er war ganz alleine auf der Erkundungstour,
da er sich gar nicht dort auskennt.

@Frowin: das nächste mal meldest Du Dich bei mir,
dann zeige ich Dir die schönsten Stellen


----------



## CF-Rafi (1. April 2012)

gefällt mir


----------



## Andreas S. (1. April 2012)

mannohmann,deine Bodenfliesen sind soooo sauber das sich die Karre darin spiegelt


----------



## CF-Rafi (1. April 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> mannohmann,deine Bodenfliesen sind soooo sauber das sich die Karre darin spiegelt



Ordnung muss sein
..und das Rad schwebt,daswegen auch kein Boden zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (1. April 2012)

...sieht doch wirklich gut aus

aber

Gabel und LRS müssen zwingend ausgetauscht werden


----------



## CF-Rafi (1. April 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...sieht doch wirklich gut aus
> 
> aber
> 
> Gabel und LRS müssen zwingend ausgetauscht werden



richtig!
eine Fox-Gabel und Custom Laufräder würden das Bike perfekt machen inkl.Preis


----------



## T-Brex (1. April 2012)

muß nicht zwingend Fox sein, die Rockshox SID laß ich mir auch gefallen
und nen 1450er DTSwiss °!


----------



## T-Brex (1. April 2012)

....na dann hab ich ja sogar noch ein klein Wenig Luft nach Oben


----------



## cklein (1. April 2012)

Was steht denn bei den Gemsen Ostern an? Freitag, Samstag, Sonntag, Montag??? Start ab Sayn???


----------



## T-Brex (1. April 2012)

hi Chris, mach mal Werbung ! Ich bin nicht da, aber da geht bestimmt was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyawayJay (2. April 2012)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Das Motto hat gestimmt, nur der Sturz war nicht einkalkuliert,konnte mit der "Acht" noch eine Runde fahren und rettete den dritten Gesamtplatz in der Cupwertung.
> Für dieses Jahr reichts mit den Stürzen schon zweimal innerhalb von 12 Tagen auf den Kopf gefallen zum Glück war immer noch genug Köperspannung vorhanden.
> Das Fäßchen schaffe ich alleine nicht,trinken wir bei Tosche nach einer Mittwochstour,oder bei Flyawayjay das dritte Kind begießen
> Die Form stimmt, nächste Woche Samstag gehts weiter mit dem E.M.C.,dort gibts Altersklassenwertung auch in der Hobbyklasse, hab gehört es startet noch eine weitere Gemse




Hey Uwe, Du bist mein Held ! Glückwunsch zum Podium !!!
Das Fässchen können wir gerne nach einer nächsten Mi Tour anschlagen!
Gebe auch noch eins dazu, damit wir unseren neuen Biker pinkeln lassen  können .
Lass uns via T-Brex mal für z.B. next Mi planen !!! Details gibst dann kurz vorher hier!



Aber bitte keine Killer FeierabendTour dann


----------



## Judo-Uwe (2. April 2012)

Hangi wir müssen alle vier Rennen durchziehen um in Challenge- Gesamtwertung zu kommen. 
Werde mich morgen dafür anmelden
Nehme doch keine neue weiße Felge für vorne, sieht zu sehr nach Zebra aus


----------



## miyata (3. April 2012)

@Hangi, @Uwe
Für die Teilnahme in Schotten sind es 340Km mit dem Auto für 53Km Rad fahren. Würde zwar auch gerne dort fahren, aber da stimmt für mich das Verhältnis zwischen Aufwand und Spaß nicht mehr wirklich.


----------



## miyata (3. April 2012)

Beim Stadler steht ein 29er flash in Alu und ein 29er scalpel mit himod Rahmen. Das sieht schon richtig gut aus.


----------



## miyata (3. April 2012)

Dann darf man sich gerade am Anfang nicht vom Tempo anstecken lassen und nach den ersten Km das Feld von hinten aufrollen.


----------



## miyata (3. April 2012)

Da hast du vollkommen Recht. Aber das würde nur für Uwe und Hangi gelten.
Ich würd nur für den Streuselkuchen des Veranstalters mit fahren.
Meine Schwerpunkte liegen etwas anders. Viele Veranstaltungen aber nicht mehr mit dem Risiko Berg ab wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (3. April 2012)

Heute bei besten Kaiserwetter eine Nase-Lang-Tour mit Carboni zelebriert:Mayen-Monreal-zur Burg Eltz-Ochtendung(Fressenhöfe) ins Nettetal, zurück nach Mayen,Daten und Fotos folgen


----------



## miyata (3. April 2012)

Ich war bei gleichem Wetter auch im Nettetal unterwegs. Schnelle, trockene Fahrt bis Mayen und über Kottenheim zurück. 45Km mit 700Hm in 2h15min.


----------



## carboni1 (3. April 2012)

Hier die Bilder!


----------



## carboni1 (3. April 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (3. April 2012)




----------



## FlyawayJay (3. April 2012)

Uwe&Dirk im verbotenen Land 

da es ja lt. Toschi morgen kalt und nass wird habe ich dann heute auch nochmal das milde Feierabendwetterchen für 35km Aubachtal, Rüscheid , Anhausen, Rheinsteig genutzt....
Das Fässchen gibts dann wenn es milder draussen ist und wir im Garten nach ner Tour verharren können.... also ich morgen dann nicht dabei.
Viel Spass den Mi Gemsen.... komme direkt zum Rabbi


----------



## Judo-Uwe (3. April 2012)

Hi Jens, habe keine Verbotsschilder gesehen,fahre seit zwanzig Jahren zur Burg Eltz,hatte bei gegenseitiger Rüchsichtsnahme noch nie Probleme,wenn dein Cousin sich mit dem Thema profilieren möchte,
muss ich ihn bei einer Begegnung doch mal judotechnisch überraschen


----------



## FlyawayJay (3. April 2012)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Hi Jens, habe keine Verbotsschilder gesehen,fahre seit zwanzig Jahren zur Burg Eltz,hatte bei gegenseitiger Rüchsichtsnahme noch nie Probleme,wenn dein Cousin sich mit dem Thema profilieren möchte,
> muss ich ihn bei einer Begegnung doch mal judotechnisch überraschen



hehe, der fährt da auch ....
Ich fahre auch überall und wenn Mutti und Opi spazieren dann grüße ich freundlich und fahre angepasst vorbei


----------



## rhoenzorro (3. April 2012)

Ich habe eine runde gedreht, auf der anderen Rheinseite 43km.
  Und das schöne Wetter habe ich genossen.
  Morgen Feierabendrunde wie immer


----------



## FlyawayJay (3. April 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Was soll das andauernd mit dem verbotenen Land?
> Wo soll das sein?
> 
> Geht es um die Location der Bilder ?



Ich muss immer schmunzeln wenn Ich die schöne Burg sehe, weil ich von meinem Cousin die Storys immer höre wenn das Waldordnungsamt exakt um diesem Hotspot abkassiert...

War persönlich leider noch nie da mit dem Rad, werde ich aber mal nachholen!


----------



## rhoenzorro (3. April 2012)

FlyawayJay schrieb:


> Ich muss immer schmunzeln wenn Ich die schöne Burg sehe, weil ich von meinem Cousin die Storys immer höre wenn das Waldordnungsamt exakt um diesem Hotspot abkassiert...
> 
> War persönlich leider noch nie da mit dem Rad, werde ich aber mal nachholen!



Dann wird es mal zeit, das wir zwei dort hin fahren zur Burg


----------



## miyata (4. April 2012)

Im Nettetal hingen gestern schon wieder Schilder gegen Radfahren. Am Traumpfad Trimbs. 
Aber, selbst gemahlt. Welchen amtlichen Charakter sollen die den haben? 
Auf einem Briefkopf der Gemeinde mit Dienstsiegel würde das schon anders aussehen. Ansonsten ignorier ich sie einfach. Und wer mich anhält soll sich bitte ausweisen und eine entsprechende Berechtigung vorweisen.
Ansonsten geb ich Uwe vollkommen recht. So gut wie nie Probleme, wenn man Rücksicht nimmt.
Mit verbotenem Land ist doch wohl nicht die richtige Raynsayte gemeint.


----------



## cklein (5. April 2012)

Wenn das schöne Wetter über Ostern
nicht zu uns kommt, dann muss ich
eben zu dem schönen Wetter fahren!
Auf nach Italien zum Radeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 56720 (5. April 2012)

Was geht denn morgen?
da Samstag sch... Wetter gemeldet ist werd ich morgen biken - jemand der mitfährt?

Andy,Lutz,Uwe,KLaus,Klaus,Fritzie,Tom,Jens,Peter,Frank,Dirk,Chris,Olaf... oder wie sie alle heißen???


----------



## Judo-Uwe (5. April 2012)

Hi Jens,würde gerne,wandere aber morgen mit Frau und Freunden eine Traumschleife am Saar-Hunsrück-Steig,viel Spaß morgen


----------



## alutzo (5. April 2012)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Was geht denn morgen?
> da Samstag sch... Wetter gemeldet ist werd ich morgen biken - jemand der mitfährt?
> 
> Andy,Lutz,Uwe,KLaus,Klaus,Fritzie,Tom,Jens,Peter,Frank,Dirk,Chris,Olaf... oder wie sie alle heißen???



Hallo Jens, check mal bitte deine eMails


----------



## DW77 (6. April 2012)

Fährt denn nun jemand heute??


----------



## carboni1 (6. April 2012)

Wollte später noch ne kleine Runde drehen vielleicht zum Köppel oder so!


----------



## DW77 (6. April 2012)

wann ist denn später???? wollte gerne gleich los und Köppel hört sich gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (6. April 2012)

um eins ist das noch ok für dich?


----------



## Schicko (6. April 2012)

DW77 schrieb:


> wann ist denn später???? wollte gerne gleich los und Köppel hört sich gut an



12Uhr30 Sayn-Köppel,Köppel-Sayn?


Gruß Schicko!


----------



## DW77 (6. April 2012)

@ Carboniasst. Treffen wo??? kann auch an den Bhf Grenzau kommen und die hm dann mitnehmen )
@ Schicko: können uns ja dann treffen???


----------



## Schicko (6. April 2012)

carboni1 schrieb:


> um eins ist das noch ok für dich?



Von mir aus auch um Ayn!


Gruß Schicko!


----------



## carboni1 (6. April 2012)

ok wo sollen wir uns treffen wenn ihr um 12.30 uhr in sayn los fahrt!


----------



## carboni1 (6. April 2012)

wir könnten uns am strässchen treffen?(z.b. meisenhof)


----------



## Schicko (6. April 2012)

DW77 schrieb:


> @ Carboniasst. Treffen wo??? kann auch an den Bhf Grenzau kommen und die hm dann mitnehmen )
> @ Schicko: können uns ja dann treffen???



Dann bin ich um 1230Uhr in Sayn!!!
Ok?


Gruß Schicko!


----------



## DW77 (6. April 2012)

also ich würde von höhr kommen. Wenn der Schicko um 1230 in sayn starte durch die brrex fährt könnten wir uns doch um ayn am bhf Grenzau treffen???? oder?


----------



## DW77 (6. April 2012)

Gut dann bin ich auch um halb ayn in sayn. Und fahren dann zum Meisenhofsträssje


----------



## Schicko (6. April 2012)

DW77 schrieb:


> also ich würde von höhr kommen. Wenn der Schicko um 1230 in sayn starte durch die brrex fährt könnten wir uns doch um ayn am bhf Grenzau treffen???? oder?



Ok bin um Ayn am Bahnhof-Grenzau
Punkt!!!


Gruß Schicko!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schicko (6. April 2012)

DW77 schrieb:


> Gut dann bin ich auch um halb ayn in sayn. Und fahren dann zum Meisenhofsträssje



Was denn jetzt?


Gruß Schicko!


----------



## carboni1 (6. April 2012)

Gut bin um ein Uhr am Bahnhof früher geht bei mir nicht, der Hund muss noch raus!


----------



## DW77 (6. April 2012)

gut um nicht noch mehr Verwirrung hier rein zu bringen bin ich auch um ayn am bhf in grenzau


----------



## carboni1 (6. April 2012)

Gut bis gleich!


----------



## T-Brex (6. April 2012)

Bin ich froh das wir einen festen Ort und feste Zeiten haben.....wenn das immer so bei den Touren wäre, mit dem Verabreden....dann würden wir nie zusammen fahren können....


----------



## T-Brex (6. April 2012)

ich habe schon fertig....40 km Straße flach in gut 90 min......

....morgen ist dann die Heidi-Tour.........ab 1000 h Brauerei Colbitz.....


----------



## Schicko (6. April 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Bin ich froh das wir einen festen Ort und feste Zeiten haben.....wenn das immer so bei den Touren wÃ¤re, mit dem Verabreden....dann wÃ¼rden wir nie zusammen fahren kÃ¶nnen....



Haben uns aber doch gefundenð


GruÃ Schicko!


----------



## DW77 (6. April 2012)

Trotz anfänglicher Zeit und Ortsschwierigkeiten ist es eine schöne Tour geworden. Sogar die Sonne kam raus


----------



## Andreas S. (6. April 2012)

so tolle Wege gibbet bei uns nicht 21km und 700 hm
ich mußte heute das 5-fache an km und fast das doppelte an hm auf Asphalt
rollen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (6. April 2012)

und das nennst du dann Frustrunde?


----------



## Deleted 56720 (7. April 2012)

Wenn der Andy auch schönes Wetter bestellt hat - sonst guck ich lieber 
Paris-Roubaix aufm Sofa.


----------



## Andreas S. (7. April 2012)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Wenn der Andy auch schönes Wetter bestellt hat - sonst guck ich lieber
> Paris-Roubaix aufm Sofa.



hatta hatta


----------



## Andreas S. (7. April 2012)

heute interessiert nicht mehr.

@fidel
ich rechne morgen schon mal mit dir

@ alutzo
was ist mit dir?


----------



## Deleted 56720 (7. April 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hatta hatta



werds ja morgen früh sehen ob der Andy sein Tellerchen leergegessen hat


----------



## T-Brex (7. April 2012)

...wie, die dray Damen von Grill haben zusammen 3 Steaks gegessen...und Du  5 Stück und noch 5 Fettschläuche dazu ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (7. April 2012)

News vom 1.Rennen Eifel-Mosel-Cup:

1. Uwe Blechschmidt
2. Michael Meurer
3. Stefan Tischler

Weiteres folgt wenn Uwe wieder da ist !


----------



## T-Brex (7. April 2012)

....wenn da so wenig Starter waren, hätte ich sogar hinter Hangi den 5. machen können


----------



## Andreas S. (7. April 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Nach Liste waren da ca. 170 Mann/Frau am Start.
> Wenn wir als Mädel verkleidet starten würden, müsste kayn Startgeld bezahlt werden.
> Im ganzen Cup ist der Start von Frauen kostenlos
> 
> Ich hab uns zway und SüperÄndy vor maynem gaystigen Auge schon auf dem Treppchen stehen sehen



du Schmutzfink bei sowas mach ich nicht mit:kotz:


----------



## T-Brex (7. April 2012)

...schade...hab ich mich in Dir sooo getäuscht...??..... aber Du trägst doch so gerne Stöckelschuhe....???.... soll das jetzt alles nix mehr sayn ???????


----------



## FlyawayJay (7. April 2012)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> News vom 1.Rennen Eifel-Mosel-Cup:
> 
> 1. Uwe Blechschmidt
> 2. Michael Meurer
> ...



Wow..... Respekt. Cool !!!! Gratulation !!!!


----------



## CF-Rafi (7. April 2012)

Gratulation an die Race Gemsen !!!

.....und Frohe Ostern Euch allen


----------



## T-Brex (7. April 2012)

Biste ganz im Östen Raffi ??


----------



## CF-Rafi (7. April 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Biste ganz im Östen Raffi ??



nein bin daheim.
Muss noch trainieren , bevor es am 19.04 nach Südfrankreich geht


----------



## T-Brex (7. April 2012)

..bin im Östen....Frongraych Frongraych...


----------



## Andreas S. (7. April 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ..bin im Östen....Frongraych Frongraych...



ooooch schade,
dann kannst du morgen gar nicht an der SuperHamma umRoßbachdrumrum Tour teilnehmen die um 1000 Uhr in Steimel am Marktplatz gestartet wird
bisher sind 3 Teams mit insgesamt 6 Fahrer gemeldet

Team BrexbachGemsen
Team RadsportMertens
Team SkodaPabst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (7. April 2012)

...nee geht nicht...ich habe dafür heute schon die Heide umgegraben...und die HeideGemsen kommen diesen Sommer noch nach Sayn !!!!!!


----------



## T-Brex (7. April 2012)

Pfingsten ist bei den Herren voll !!!!!!!!!!!!
Frowin hat sich eben angemeldet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (8. April 2012)

wat en Wetter wat?
Strahlend blauer Himmel bei z.Zt. 0°,Tendenz steigend
Nix Tellerchen leer gegessen,hab das Wetter ausgetrickst und direkt aus dem Topf gemampft. TetraPac-irgendwie clever

so Tom,Uwe,Fidel,Benny,alutzo-es gibt keine Ausreden mehr

@Tom 
denk mir bloß an die Knipse und Salami


----------



## Andreas S. (8. April 2012)

nu hör auf zu jammern
soll ich noch schnell ein Quad ordern?
Dem Uwe kannste ein Bein auf den Rücken binden dann fährt er dir noch imma weg


----------



## Andreas S. (8. April 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Nur mal so ich wayss ja nicht ob du es schon wusstest
> Hier schneit es gerade ein wenig
> 
> Das ist bekloppt 2â sagt der Zayger



Dann sieh zu das du auf die Richtige und damit schÃ¶ne Rhaysayte kommst
8 Sonnenstd sind angesagt


----------



## Andreas S. (8. April 2012)

4 Teams mit insgesamt 7 Fahrer werden um 1000 Uhr in 57614 Steimel am Marktplatz zu "umRoßbachdrumrumTour" mit 85km und 1500hm,starten.
Davon sind 2 Fahrer die gestern in Fell beim Eifel-Mosel Cup die Plätze 1 und 3 belegten.
So ein starkes Starterfeld hat Steimel noch nicht gesehen.
Anscheinend kommt das Steimeler Streckenangebot bei den Top Mountainbiker gut an.

d.h.:
TOP Guide + TOP Strecke = TOP Starterfeld

Also.
Team BrexbachGemsen
Team Radsport Mertens
Team Skoda Pabst
Team Radon 
haben bisher zugesagt.



PS: Steimel liegt auffe richtigen Rhaynsayte


----------



## T-Brex (8. April 2012)

....Schade das die Veranstalter den Sepp und den Tischi nicht als BrexbachGemsen gelistet haben .....dann hätte es noch besser ausgesehen.....

http://www.kosmetik-julia-wald.de/joomla/images/ergfell2012.pdf


----------



## Judo-Uwe (8. April 2012)

Schöne Regeneration-Tour mit Guide Ändy
Körpergewicht 77kg
Bike für Diez 8,9kg


----------



## miyata (8. April 2012)

Ich hab schon gewußt warum ich nicht mit gefahren bin.
Hab dafür meinen Carbonlenker montiert. Bin mal gespannt, ob ich mit dem 700mm Lenker noch zwischen den Bäumen durch komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (8. April 2012)

Anmeldung Marathon(96km,2300Hm) Schinderhannes steht,ebenso XC-Challenge


----------



## Andreas S. (8. April 2012)

wie Uwe schon geschrieben-eine schöne RegenerationsTour.Ich glaub, ich brauch den ganze Ostermontag zur Regeneration.
Aber die Strecke ist schon der Hammer.Vorallem im Nistertal in der Kroppacher Schweiz war echt klasse.
Da kann man den TUSRoßbacher und natürlich dem Figaro Ingo Schmidt nur danken,dass sie 2011 so etwas zusammengestellt haben.
Den einen Verfahrer werdet ihr mir hoffentlich verzeihen.Waren höchstens 800m,aber mein Navi war etwas zu langsam.
Egal,
eine supertolle Truppe ist da heute zusammen gekommen.Insgesamt 8 Fahrer waren am Start.
Nur eines ist mir aufgefallen,die  vor der Abfahrt am meisten gejammert haben sind letztendlich die fittesten gewesen.
Der eine jammert wegen dicke Beine nach dem gestrigen Rennen,der ander hat dieses Jahr noch keine Höhenmeter gemacht und noch ein anderer hat noch Oberschenkelbrennen von dre KarfreitagWiedtour.

Trotzdem fand ich das die Tour Wiederholungscharakter hat.

die Daten gibts hier:
UmRoßbachdrumrumTour

achja Tourverlauf:
Steimel,Oberdreis,Tonzeche,Roßbach,Kliniken Wied,Gehlert,Hachenburg,WW-Steig durchs Nistertal und KroppacherSchweiz mit Abtei Marienstatt,Hohe Ley,SpitzeLey,Ahlhausen und Marienthal,Obererbach,Altenkirchen,LönsPfad,Oberwambach,Lautzert,Steimel


----------



## Andreas S. (8. April 2012)

tja Sepp,
ich glaube beim nächsten Mal kann man nicht einfach so teilnehmen.
Du wirst dich wahrscheinlich dafür qualifizieren müssen.
Aber das kennst du ja vom Ötztaler o.ä.


----------



## Benny_TSP (8. April 2012)

Hi Jungs,

Danke für die tolle Runde. Hat Spaß gemacht...

Andy: das tolle Wetter hat die Defizite in der Navigation vergessen lassen.


----------



## miyata (9. April 2012)

So zurück!
Eine einsame Gemse unterwegs im Elztal. Bei dem Wetter nur rund um die Burg Fußgänge. 74Km/1320Hm. 
War aber nicht gut unterwegs. Viele knifflige Stellen wo ich sonst drüber laufen lasse schlecht oder gar nicht gefahren. Vielleicht liegts am neuen Lenker. Das Vorderrad steigt auch wieder viel schneller und der abgefahrene RaRa war wohl auch die falsche Entscheidung. 
Na egal, jetzt Beine hoch und auf Essen vom Italiener gewartet.


----------



## Deleted 56720 (9. April 2012)

Hier noch paar Büldas von gestern 

https://picasaweb.google.com/11544366199

war ne schöne Tour - Dank an Sandy und Uwe für die Pannenhilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (9. April 2012)

Hallo Fidel,
alles wieder fit?
Der picasa link funzt nicht.


----------



## Deleted 56720 (9. April 2012)

Nee??

dann nimm doch den https://picasaweb.google.com/115443...authkey=Gv1sRgCOiOr8XKsKmxjQE&feat=directlink

der is auch schön


----------



## miyata (9. April 2012)

Ne, wir habn doch noch einen. Super lecker
Die Lieferung ist übrigens schon vernichtet (auch die halbe Piza meiner Frau)
Das mit dem Lenker muß ich noch bei besserem Wetter etwas aus testen. Meinem Rücken tut er aber gut.


----------



## miyata (9. April 2012)

Wasn für nächstes Wochenende geplant?


----------



## Judo-Uwe (10. April 2012)

*Defektes Rad stoppt Meister*

*Gelungene Premiere in Fell: Zum ersten Mountainbikerennen rund um das Besucherbergwerk des Orts sind rund 150 Radsportler gekommen. 24-Stunden-Team-Weltmeister Gerrit Rosenkranz siegte überlegen. *

Podcast




Fotostrecke











Fell. Für die spektakulärste Szene des Tages beim Premieren-Mountainbike-Wettkampf rund um das Bergwerk Fell sorgte Gusty Bausch. Der luxemburgische Crossmeister trug beim ersten Rennen zum Eifel-Mosel-Cup (EMC) sein in zwei Teile zerbrochenes Rad in den Start-Ziel-Bereich. In der vorletzten Runde war für den 32-Jährigen Schluss. Zuvor hatte Bausch, der zurzeit ein Haus baut und vor dem Rennen unsicher über seine Form war, im Bereich des zehnten Platzes in der Nähe von Marcus Wilmes gelegen. 
Als bester Fahrer der Region belegte der Sportler vom RV Schwalbe Trier dank seiner Konstanz den elften Platz. Auf den ersten fünf Runden lag allerdings Triathlet Jens Roth in der (inoffiziellen) Lokalwertung vorn. Dann wurde der Monzelfelder aber bis auf den 31. Platz durchgereicht. Bei den 30- bis 39-Jährigen lieferten sich Ulrich Rose aus Trier und Marc Pschebizin aus Wittlich einen spannenden Zweikampf. Zwölf-Stunden-Weltmeister Rose (13. Platz in der Gesamtwertung) siegte in der Klasse der Lizenz-, Pschebizin (14. Platz Gesamtwertung) 15 Sekunden dahinter in der Hobbyklasse.
Dominiert wurde das Rennen von Beginn von Gerrit Rosenkranz. Der Bundesliga-Fahrer aus Langenbach im Westerwald hatte sich ursprünglich eine andere Taktik zurechtgelegt: "Ich wollte in einer Gruppe fahren", sagte der KFZ-Mechaniker. Doch schon in der Einführungsrunde konnte ihm niemand folgen. Nur in zwei der sieben Runden über jeweils rund vier Kilometer fuhr er nicht Bestzeit. Nach 1:16:41 Stunden hatte der 31-Jährige, der in der Hauptklasse startete, 50 Sekunden Vorsprung auf Jan Pfitzner (Mosbach). Der ehemalige Junioren-Nationalfahrer lieferte sich ein Duell mit Marvin Schmidt (Nistertal), den er um sieben Sekunden distanzierte.
Bei den Frauen war der Sieg eine klare Angelegenheit für Bettina Dietzen. Die 35-Jährige aus Ulmen in der Eifel überrundete alle ihre Konkurrentinnen. teu


----------



## cklein (10. April 2012)

Fotos von einer Gemse die auf Höhenmeterjagt war folgen. Ein voller Erfolg spontan nach Italien zu fahren und bei schönem Wetter die Pässe zu erklimmen


----------



## cklein (10. April 2012)

den Rest gibt es hier:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3795866574356.2178240.1207956159&type=1


----------



## carboni1 (10. April 2012)

Hab hier auch ein Bild:
Der eine oder andere weiss wohl wo das war!


----------



## cklein (10. April 2012)

Schinderhannes

Becker, Thomas	1969	BrexbachGemsen	Halbmarathon
Blechschmidt, Uwe	1964	Judo-Club Neuwied/Brexbachgemsen/Custom-Cycling	Marathon
Bur, Stefan	1967	BrexbachGemsen	Halbmarathon
Fieth, Hans-Peter	1960	BrexbachGemsen	Halbmarathon
Frings, Oliver	1988	BrexbachGemsen	Halbmarathon
Kretzschmann, Viktor	1959	BrexbachGemsen	Kurzstrecke
Kublik, Jens	1975	BrexbachGemsen	FUN - Strecke
Scheben, Torsten	1965	BrexbachGemsen	FUN - Strecke
Wildenberg, Dirk	1977	BrexbachGemsen	Kurzstrecke


Wer meldet sich denn noch an? Würde ggf versuchen am Baujahr 1960 dran zu bleiben...letztes Jahr hatte ich ja nur Kurzstrecken, das hat gut funktioniert!!!!!


----------



## EinHesseInRLP (10. April 2012)

Hey ho Gemsen,

ich wollte mal mitteilen, dass ich auch beim 24h Rennen dabei bin. 

Allerdings zählt für mich der Olypmische Gedanke: Dabei sein ist alles! 

Bis Samstag um ayn in Sayn?!

Gruß Frowin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (10. April 2012)

@cklein
Kannst dieses Jahr locker dran bleiben. Fahr nur wegen dem Streuselkuchen mit, ohne jede Ambition auf eine Platzierung. Dieses Jahr werden die Marathons von mir nicht in erster Linie auf Zeit gefahren. Fahre gern mit Dir gemeinsam bis ins Ziel.


----------



## carboni1 (10. April 2012)

Werde mich noch anmelden weiss aber noch nicht für welche Strecke vermutlich Kurzstrecke! Für den Halbmarathon habe ich nicht trainiert!


----------



## cklein (10. April 2012)

Ok, dann melde ich mich mal für den Halben an und fahre mit den "Erfahrenen" die Strecke


----------



## carboni1 (10. April 2012)

Habs gesehen das Blutsvente auf Kurz gemeldet hat und dazu kommt noch ein anderer starker Fahrer nee aber Fun ist mir zu Doof nur um unbedingt aufs Treppchen zu fahren gegen schwache fahren nein! Entweder 40 oder 70 km wobei 70 km mit 1750 hm schon heftig ist!!
Vielleicht komm ich nach Mehren!!


----------



## cklein (10. April 2012)

am 21.04. bin ich Trauzeuge...oha...


----------



## carboni1 (10. April 2012)

Nee ich kann im Rennen nur Vollgas !! Sobald ich dir Nummer vorne dran hab gibt es nur eins SOFORT VOLLGAS wie im Porno!


----------



## cklein (10. April 2012)

du hast doch nur diese 5 Minuten Pornos auf YouPorn


----------



## carboni1 (10. April 2012)

Nein mal im Ernst ich war letztes Jahr keine 2 min hinter Blutsvente und 70km hab ich nicht trainiert und Fun ist was für Leute die Rennluft schnuppern wollen aber Gemsen die Regelmäßig fahren müssen auch nicht auf die Funstrecke!!


----------



## cklein (10. April 2012)

gut das ich überhaupt nicht trainiere, sondern nur radel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DW77 (11. April 2012)

Bin am 21. nicht dabei laufe am 22. in Bonn den HM

@Hangschieber? Was soll ic hden mit einem Notebook in Diez???

Zumindest verweist dein Link daurauf hin.... nix Brause


----------



## miyata (11. April 2012)

In Mehren gibt es bei Sen 3 keine Unterscheidung zwischen Lizenz- und Hobbyfahrern und leider ist Veranstaltung am Samstag. Das geht bei mir leider nicht.


----------



## DW77 (11. April 2012)

@ Hangschieber
habe mir schon sowas gedacht 

Nürburgring ist eigentlich immer ne Reise wert.
Überlege noch mich für den Greenhell tri anzumelden.....
Da ich aber arbeiten muss werde ich unter der Woche nicht mitfahren können.


----------



## T-Brex (11. April 2012)

Ostern ist vorbay

Also Mittwochs wieder 1700 h

und

Samstags 1300 h jeweils ab Schloß Sayn


----------



## miyata (11. April 2012)

Freu freu, das könnte sogar bei mir klappen.
Es sei denn ihr wollt wieder nur eine Racegruppe


----------



## carboni1 (11. April 2012)

Hört sich gut an, wie ist die Strecke am Ring gibt es da auch ein paar Trails?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (11. April 2012)

Ring hört sich gut an!!
Samstag bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder auf dem MTB!!
Heute schaffe ich es nicht, muss noch arbeiten


----------



## miyata (11. April 2012)

Warum mußt du einem immer die Nase lang machen. Das Niner sieht richtig gut aus. Fehlt nur noch ne Lefty und man kann die Radsätze tauschen. Welche Rahmengröße hat es denn.


----------



## miyata (11. April 2012)

So ein Mist Heute sind meine Titanschrauben für die Bremsscheiben gekommen und jetzt bietet einer komplette Sätze von Sram im Bikemarkt an. Die wären bestimmt günstiger gewesen und zudem sind Schrauben für die Bremssattelbefestigung dabei.


----------



## miyata (11. April 2012)

Du bist echt ein Fuchs 
Bei deinem Gewicht kannst du ja auch ruhig einige Schrauben weg lassen. Ich brauch halt welche aus Titan. 
Vom Schaltwerker will ich mir mal ein Angebot für eine neue Kurbel einholen.
Übersetzung 22/38 mit XO Gripshift von Fantic.


----------



## miyata (12. April 2012)

Morgen Sepp, so frÃ¼h? Senile Bettflucht 
Die Originale ist mir zu teuer, die von Fantic ist um 60 â¬ preiswerter. Das mit der Kraft ist so ne Sache. FÃ¼r lange, steile Steigungen ist mir 27 vorne zu groÃ. 24/38 wÃ¤re ja auch noch ok.


----------



## miyata (12. April 2012)

Ich kann mir aber auch ein Gebiß mit mehr Zähnen fertigen lassen, dann hab ich mehr Zähne zum zusammenbeißen.
Zudem hab ich mit einer solchen Übersetzung einer Ausrede wenn ich euer Tempo nicht mithalten kann weil die Übersetzung das Tempo nicht möglich macht.


----------



## gigabike_de (12. April 2012)

Wenn noch einer Interesse hat.
Hab noch eine schwarze 29er Sid RLT übrig! 1 1/8 AH
100mm schwarz. Sollte ein Rahmen, mit semi integriertem Steuersatz sein.
Mit PopLock. Mod 2012 Natürlich neu und Garantie.
EUR 399,00







Gruß Jörg


----------



## T-Brex (12. April 2012)

..um Mißverständnisse zu vermeiden: 

*diesen  Samstag um Ayn ab Sayn !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

(N-Burg-Ring Tour kommt demnäxt)


----------



## carboni1 (12. April 2012)

Nett das einer bescheid sagt!!


----------



## cklein (12. April 2012)

Schon eine Route ins Auge gefasst? Ich war ja noch nie oben aufm Köppel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesinde2006 (13. April 2012)

Am 28.04 öffnet der Bikepark Bedorf seine Pforten
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bikepark-Bendorf/332024210158926


----------



## hesinde2006 (13. April 2012)

> Wo issn Bedorf???


Bendorf


----------



## BlackFalcon (13. April 2012)

Hallo Gemsen,
  Canyon GranFondo steht bald an,wer fährt mit dem Bike zur Veranstaltung?
Oder ist derweil schon was geplant?


----------



## cklein (14. April 2012)

wenn einer den Sonntag bei Canyon startet, dass lasst es mich wissen...

Bis nachher


----------



## Burli (14. April 2012)

cklein schrieb:


> wenn einer den Sonntag bei Canyon startet, dass lasst es mich wissen...
> 
> Bis nachher



Starten, nein aber fsahre da mit dem Rennrad mit wie im letzen Jahr. Das waren mit Anfahrt / Rückfahrt Kleinmaischeid 245km 2.150hm. Wer will kann sichj gerne anschließen. Ab KM oder ab canyon halt... ganz witzig ist es dass die Stopomatstrecke mit befahren wird. Wobei dort ne Bestzeit zu fahren gelingt nur wenn man sonst nix macht 

Ach ja und dann kann man trotzdem Sa um ayn in Sayn fahren  ... dann is man So auch warm!


----------



## T-Brex (14. April 2012)

...versuch doch den FlyawayJay mit einzubinden....dann ist Entschleunigung dabay........(poison hat in franz. eine leicht andere Bedeutung als in engl.    ....hihi)


----------



## T-Brex (14. April 2012)

ja..schon seit O-Montag wieder zurück


----------



## T-Brex (14. April 2012)

...haste den poison ins Gemsendreß gesteckt??


----------



## FlyawayJay (14. April 2012)

Ich heute leider nicht dabay... Euch viel Spass !
Bin gestern dafür gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackFalcon (14. April 2012)

Ich leider heute auch nicht dabei

Kommt Gesund zurück!


----------



## Schicko (14. April 2012)

Heute waren die 10 kleinen
Negerlein unterwegs,erst hat sich
MÃ¼sli und Poisonrider verabschiedet
(MÃ¼sli zu viel Kraft Schaltwerk abgerissen).Dann Tosche(hat wohl
KÃ¶ppelalergie) Auf'm KÃ¶ppel noch
uns Uwe und Carboni (Uwe hatte 
kein Bock auf Pause) in HÃ¶hr dann
Burli (normaler Ausscheider,wollte
Heim) Dann (das Lied muÃ umgeschrieben werden) 2 Negerlein 
wiedergefunden,das Uwe und Carbonilein.Das Lutzlein hat noch
mit den Wurtzeln geknutscht,aber
sonst 6 Negerlein sind dann doch wieder gemeinsam in Sayn angekommen nach ca.1300HÃ¶henmetern und 70km
Punkt habe fertig!!!!ð¶ð¶ð¶ð¶ð¶ð¶ð¶ð¶ð¶ð¶



GruÃ Schicko!


----------



## cklein (14. April 2012)

Tolle Tour und Respekt an den jungen französischen Poisenrayder.

Schicko hat auf dem Rückweg den Turbo angeschmissen.
Bis demnächst grüßt der mit dem schweren Eisen ;-)


----------



## klexx (14. April 2012)

Schicko schrieb:


> Heute waren die 10 kleinen
> Negerlein unterwegs,erst hat sich
> MÃ¼sli und Poisonrider verabschiedet
> (MÃ¼sli zu viel Kraft Schaltwerk abgerissen).Dann Tosche(hat wohl
> ...



Hallo Schicko,

Schade das ich heute nicht konnte, dafÃ¼r habe ich Fritze wohlbehalten zuhause abgeliefert.
Ab nÃ¤chste woche ist dann Training fÃ¼r 24h Rennen angesagt.
Bei deinem Tempo kannst du ab und zu aussetzen.  (Tier)

GruÃ Klexx




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Schicko (14. April 2012)

@Hangi,verputz gerade ein paar Steaks von dir


----------



## T-Brex (14. April 2012)

...die Steaks habe ich eben auch gebraucht....meine Beine über Popo bis in den Rücken  schmerzen....die Bremse hinten war derart zu, ich mußte sogar von der Thiels Hütte bergab nach Hillscheid treten, sonst wäre ich stehengeblieben....das war wirklich Folter...

habe eben versucht die Bremse nochmal zu überholen...der Sicherungssplint für die Beläge sitzt fest....Gewinde ausgelutscht...werde ihn gleich aufbohren müssen...frei nach dem Motto, bist du nicht willig, dann brauche ich Gewalt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (14. April 2012)

..ja...


----------



## cklein (14. April 2012)

Alles Training!! Was meinst du warum bei meinem Schweineeisen immer alles quitscht


----------



## cklein (14. April 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Dreck Leichtbau



sagt der, dessen 29er unter 9kg wiegt


----------



## Burli (14. April 2012)

Schicko schrieb:


> Heute waren die 10 kleinen
> Negerlein unterwegs,erst hat sich
> MÃ¼sli und Poisonrider verabschiedet
> (MÃ¼sli zu viel Kraft Schaltwerk abgerissen).Dann Tosche(hat wohl
> ...



Melde gehorsamst: 84km 1600Hm und nett wars mal wieder!


----------



## T-Brex (14. April 2012)

aber da klemmt die Bremse ja auch nicht


----------



## T-Brex (14. April 2012)

mit Magura hatte ich die Probleme noch nie !!!


----------



## Andreas S. (14. April 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> mit Magura hatte ich die Probleme noch nie !!!



naja,obs am Fabrikat liegt ist reine Spekulation.
Wenn die Belagsschraube defekt ist,tut`s auch ein ganz gewöhnlicher Splint.
Meine R1 funzt schon seit 2009 problemlos.Etwas Pflege ist schon nötig.


----------



## Deleted 56720 (14. April 2012)

kannst meine olle Magura haben


----------



## Andreas S. (14. April 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> *Sozusagen festgefressen
> *


----------



## FlyawayJay (14. April 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Formula R1?



******** -
einmal falscher Schlüssel (kein Torx) benutzt und Tschüss...

@ all: Gute Tour!Vieeeele hm 
@ Hangi: 900hm  kleines, lockeres Ründchen 
@ Franzman: BrexbachGemsen - ils sont parfaits, des gens sympas
@Klexx: Bitte Dämpfer-Übergabe abstimmen 
@world: PEACE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (14. April 2012)

@ flayawayjay   Köppel is waiting for us zway :kotz:


----------



## FlyawayJay (14. April 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> @ flayawayjay   Köppel is waiting for us zway :kotz:


2012 ist unser Jahr 

Ja ich will


----------



## T-Brex (15. April 2012)

ich habe noch einen passenden Stahlfederdämpfer für Canyon XC oder auch Simplon Lexx....der ist unverwüßtlich...quasi ein Winterdämpfer....

wer mag den haben ?

bitte per email anfragen


----------



## klexx (15. April 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...die Steaks habe ich eben auch gebraucht....meine Beine über Popo bis in den Rücken  schmerzen....die Bremse hinten war derart zu, ich mußte sogar von der Thiels Hütte bergab nach Hillscheid treten, sonst wäre ich stehengeblieben....das war wirklich Folter...
> 
> habe eben versucht die Bremse nochmal zu überholen...der Sicherungssplint für die Beläge sitzt fest....Gewinde ausgelutscht...werde ihn gleich aufbohren müssen...frei nach dem Motto, bist du nicht willig, dann brauche ich Gewalt....



Das mit der angezogenen Bremse kenn ich,  das hab ich immer bergauf.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cklein (16. April 2012)

13,2


----------



## T-Brex (16. April 2012)

....das ist aber kurz....


----------



## cklein (17. April 2012)

cklein schrieb:


> 13,2





T-Brex schrieb:


> ....das ist aber kurz....


Das ist das Gewicht meines MTB´s, mit dem ich unterwegs bin...


----------



## cklein (17. April 2012)

Ich habe mich gegen den Halben entschieden!! Werde auf der Kurzen starten und meine Runde drehen!!


----------



## miyata (17. April 2012)

Und ich dachte schon wir könnten uns gemeinsam die Landschaft genießen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (17. April 2012)

ich kenne euch Raser doch ;-)


----------



## FlyawayJay (17. April 2012)

cklein schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gegen den Halben entschieden!! Werde auf der Kurzen starten und meine Runde drehen!!



Hey, Platz 1 
Ich führe .... die Tabelle an 
Los Gemsen ... Meldet Euch an beim Schinderhannes...... Wir waren da immer sehr sehr viele


----------



## miyata (18. April 2012)

Ich hab gestern neue Bremsbeläge montiert und werd sie heute einfahren wenn es nicht regnet.
Du mußt bei der Kette öfter mal drehen. Dann ist die Abnutzung gleichmäßiger. 
@hangi: Hast de Lust zum Biken auf Sardinien (2-3 Tage). Hab einen Kollegen dort auf einer Auslandsdienststelle. Er kümmert sich um Unterkunft und den Rest. Flug ab Hahn 30 öken.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (18. April 2012)

Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue,bin ich froh das ich gestern 5 Std biken war


----------



## carboni1 (18. April 2012)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue,bin ich froh das ich gestern 5 Std biken war


 
Quatsch man muss auch bei so einem Wetter mal fahren dann weiss man das schöne Wetter auch besser zu schätzen!


----------



## miyata (18. April 2012)

Das weiß ich auch wenn ich vor dem Ofen sitze und aus dem Fenster schaue. 
Ich hatte auch für heute Nettetal eingeplant. Jetzt hoffe ich das es morgen besser wird. Sonst muß halt das alte Rad noch mal her halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackFalcon (18. April 2012)

Ich bin heute nicht gefahren, nicht wegen des schlechten wetters.
  Heute schmerzen in meiner Schulter gehabt.


----------



## T-Brex (18. April 2012)

..eine supper legga Pizza Mafia mit Knobi, Sardellen und Puperoni extra, muß man sich erstmal verdienen !!!.....da muß man auch schon mal bereit sayn vorher Matsch zu schlecken...

Außerdem sind wir durch das Tor des Regenbogens im Aubachtal ins Urbachtal eingefahren und hatten auf der Höhe um Rü´schd den herrlichsten Sonnenschayn !!!


----------



## BlackFalcon (18. April 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ..eine supper legga Pizza Mafia mit Knobi, Sardellen und Puperoni extra, muß man sich erstmal verdienen !!!.....da muß man auch schon mal bereit sayn vorher Matsch zu schlecken...
> 
> Außerdem sind wir durch das Tor des Regenbogens im Aubachtal ins Urbachtal eingefahren und hatten auf der Höhe um Rü´schd den herrlichsten Sonnenschayn !!!



SUPI Tosche nächsten Mittwoch essen wir die Pizza wieder zusammen


----------



## klexx (19. April 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ..eine supper legga Pizza Mafia mit Knobi, Sardellen und Puperoni extra, muß man sich erstmal verdienen !!!.....da muß man auch schon mal bereit sayn vorher Matsch zu schlecken...
> 
> Außerdem sind wir durch das Tor des Regenbogens im Aubachtal ins Urbachtal eingefahren und hatten auf der Höhe um Rü´schd den herrlichsten Sonnenschayn !!!



Hier das Bewaysfodo


----------



## Justarius (19. April 2012)

Der neue MTB CHALLENGE Trailer ist online!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr6jRqCxnrM"]MTB CHALLENGE 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Es haben sich schon über 100 Teilnehmer angemeldet für die Serie.
Einige Teams haben sich auch schon auf der Homepage vorgestellt.
http://www.mtbchallenge.de

Vermisse euch Gemsen schon ein wenig. Wollte am Sonntag mal in Wiesbaden neh Tour fahren um mal zu sehen wie da das Gelände ist, da sich die Orga aus Wiesbaden bezüglich der Strecken sehr sehr bedeckt halten! ;-)

Am Samstag bin ich dann auch noch im Taunus auf Trail suche! Falls wer mit will, melden!

Grüße
Just


----------



## BlackFalcon (19. April 2012)

_*Schönes Filmchen*_


----------



## miyata (20. April 2012)

Im Video ist bei 1:16 min eine Gemse zu sehen. Es ist Uwe.


----------



## klexx (21. April 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Klexx
> 
> Das hier wäre doch etwas für dich oder falls jemand anderes Interesse hat.
> Bike steht mehr als es bewegt wird.



Hallo Tom 
Schick mir mal ein paar Daten per mail


Klexx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## miyata (21. April 2012)

Mit Uwe alles i.o. 
Hat in letzter Zeit wenig Rennglück.


----------



## T-Brex (22. April 2012)

...::was brauchen wir nen Tousie.....Glückwunsch an alle Renngemsen und hoffentlich nix Schlimmes bei Uwenator !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ansonsten gilt:


....Samstags um ayn in Sayn wird immer gestartet und gefinished !!!

Heute hatten wir die "Das ist ein Golfwagenweg-Tour"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (22. April 2012)

In der Einführungsrunde ist mir einer von hinten reingefahren,Überschlag mit Bike,Aufgabe in der zweiten Runde wegen Schaltproblemen,danach noch kurz zum klammern der Platzwunde am Schienbein ins Krankenhaus(Geiles Piercing ohne Betäubung).Abends noch zum Eliminator-Race nach Koblenz, hätte mich beinahe noch angemeldet um mitzufahren.
So gleich Pflasterwechsel, drei rechts und eins links und dann gehts auf Bike.
Nächste in Bekond bei besseren Witterungsbedingungen


----------



## miyata (22. April 2012)

Das ist ja wohl der Knaller. Auf dem Rad von hinten abgeschossen. Der war wohl ÜBERMOTIVIERT. Zum zweiten mal durch Fremdverschulden.
Aber der Rahmen hält.


----------



## cklein (22. April 2012)

Glückwunsch an alle RennGemsen. Gut das Uwe wieder auf dem Bike sitzt und nichts schlimmeres passiert ist.
Und...gut zu wissen, dass der Rahmen auch Stürze abkann


----------



## Andreas S. (22. April 2012)

Prima Ergebnisse beim EMC 
Schade Uwe,aber Podestplätze passen irgenwie besser zu dir
Jetzt ruhe dich erst mal aus.

Eigentlich wollte ich ja gestern um ayn in sayn sayn.Ich hatte gerade meinen Esel gesattelt da begann es zu regnen und ...,naja bin zuhause geblieben.
Heute morgen aufgestanden,Wetterbericht geschaut,umgezogen und sofort auf die Karre.Ich glaub es war kurz nach 8.
Bin dann gaaaanz alleine die Alpenroder Hüttentour gefahren und weil es so schön war hab ich noch den Radweg Puderbacher Land dran  gehangen.
Nach 88 km über 1200hm und etwas über 4,5 std war wieder alles vorbei.
Hab mich sogar schmutzig gemacht
guckst du hier Alpenroder Hüttentour + Puderbacher Land


----------



## T-Brex (22. April 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Prima Ergebnisse beim EMC
> Schade Uwe,aber Podestplätze passen irgenwie besser zu dir
> Jetzt ruhe dich erst mal aus.
> 
> ...




Die Alpenroder Hüttentour würde ich auch mal gerne wieder mit Dir fahren


----------



## Burli (22. April 2012)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> In der Einführungsrunde ist mir einer von hinten reingefahren,Überschlag mit Bike,Aufgabe in der zweiten Runde wegen Schaltproblemen,danach noch kurz zum klammern der Platzwunde am Schienbein ins Krankenhaus(Geiles Piercing ohne Betäubung).Abends noch zum Eliminator-Race nach Koblenz, hätte mich beinahe noch angemeldet um mitzufahren.
> So gleich Pflasterwechsel, drei rechts und eins links und dann gehts auf Bike.
> Nächste in Bekond bei besseren Witterungsbedingungen



Pesch gehabt! Aber was soll's dann halt beim nächsten mal! 

Ich hab voll die Streßwoche hinter mir... völlig in der Arbeit abgesoffen  samstag hab ich mich bei dem wetter gefragt warum ich eigentlich so ein Hobby habe??? Naja aber heute zügige Runde über die Canyon RTF Strecke und sogar trocken geblieben!


----------



## T-Brex (22. April 2012)

Burli, wir sind bis auf eine kurze Rast in Valla (5 min.) von oben trocken geblieben !!! ....hast die falsche Richtung eingeschlagen


----------



## Andreas S. (22. April 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Die Alpenroder Hüttentour würde ich auch mal gerne wieder mit Dir fahren



sehr schön,das lässt sich doch einrichten
Wann denn? Nächste Woche oder später?


----------



## Andreas S. (22. April 2012)

Auf vielfachen Wunsch findet am kommenden Samstag 28.4.2012  (ist glaube ich die 37. Auflage) der MTB-Klassiker "Alpenrodter Hüttentour" statt.

Start ist um 1300 Uhr auf dem Marktplatz in 57614 Steimel 
ca. 66km mit knapp 900hm sind zu bewältigen.

Also nächsten Samstag nix um ayn in Sayn sondern in Steimel sayn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (22. April 2012)

sooo ayne Überraschung .....da bin ich natürlich gerne dabbay 



es geht durch Hachenburg, um den Dreifelder Weiher um die Windräder bei Höchstenbach....diese Tour lohnt sich !!!...Roller Tour....aber trotzdem sehr schön !!!


----------



## B..G.M.... (22. April 2012)

Hi Brexe,

beim Blick über den Tellerand bin ich hier auf euch gestoßen.

Schönes Regionalforum , bis bald!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## T-Brex (22. April 2012)

Hi Thomas !!

wir erwarten Euch dieses Jahr !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Die HeideGemsen müssen endlich mal den Westerwald kennenlernen


----------



## cklein (23. April 2012)

ich habe mir heute mal die Strecke von Diez angetan. Nicht mehr lange, dann geht es ab


----------



## T-Brex (24. April 2012)

lieber HEIN2 U


Alles Gute zum *50. *


----------



## Andreas S. (24. April 2012)

Alle Gute zum 50. lieber Yeti

Leider müssen wir die für Samstag geplante Alpenrodter Hüttentour verschieben.

Nicht weil BlackSepp gejammert hat,sondern weil mich heute eine Hexe angeschossen hat.

Und das bei dieser Wochenend Wetterprognose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (24. April 2012)

...so ein Mist....


----------



## T-Brex (24. April 2012)

Also dann, wenn der Führer kränkelt:

Samstag nix Steimel !!!


*Samstag um AYN in SAYN*


----------



## ww-ck (24. April 2012)

Hallo Hein,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Kriegst bei dem Álter in Fell auch etwas Vorsprung, so zwei Fahrradlängen oder so.
Gruß Christian


----------



## cklein (24. April 2012)

Alles Gute zum 50.


----------



## miyata (24. April 2012)

Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Hein aus unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft und der richtigen RAYNSAYTE.


----------



## cklein (25. April 2012)

Da ich es heute nicht pünktlich geschafft hätte, habe ich einen Teil der Vier-Täler-Route gefahren.
Das wäre doch was für den Sommer, schöne Auswärtstour...


----------



## cklein (27. April 2012)

9,5


----------



## carboni1 (27. April 2012)

cklein schrieb:


> 9,5


 
Ich weis was damit gemeint ist war heute mal Asphaltlutschen hat richtig spass gemacht hätte ich nie gedachtdoch dann kam der Regen


----------



## BlackFalcon (27. April 2012)

Ihr RR Fahrer


----------



## carboni1 (27. April 2012)

Du bist ja ein Hellseher davon hab ich nix geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (27. April 2012)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ich weis was damit gemeint ist war heute mal Asphaltlutschen hat richtig spass gemacht hätte ich nie gedachtdoch dann kam der Regen



War auch auf Asphalt unterwegs und der Regen kam


----------



## carboni1 (27. April 2012)

Dann bist Du ein Leidensgenosse! Weniger als 8 !!
Hat mir heute aber richtig Spass gemacht!(Jungfernfahrt)


----------



## carboni1 (27. April 2012)

Wo gibts Daten darüber falls ich Kinderfrei haben sollte?

Hab alles gefunden!


----------



## ww-ck (28. April 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Dann können die RRler ja am Dienstag die RTF in Ochtendung in Angriff nehmen


Ich werde am Dienstag in Ochtendung fahren. Werde wohl die 155 km Runde in Angriff nehmen. Fährt sonst noch jemand?


----------



## cklein (28. April 2012)

Dienstag werde ich mit Bier im Rucksack radeln und einfach mal "abschalten"

Heute in Aachen und Umgebung durch die Wälder geheizt. Geht gut ab.


----------



## Burli (28. April 2012)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Ich werde am Dienstag in Ochtendung fahren. Werde wohl die 155 km Runde in Angriff nehmen. Fährt sonst noch jemand?



Yes! 155


----------



## ww-ck (28. April 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Für Dienstag
> Setzt eine Uhrzeit fest und fättisch wer dann da der da.
> Wäre türlich dabei müsste aber irgendwo aussteigen je nachdem.


Werde um 08.00 Uhr starten.


----------



## miyata (28. April 2012)

Heute hat sich eine Gemse auf die andere Raynsayte verirrt.
Schöne Tour mit Gemsen von der anderen sayte. Am Ende waren es für mich 70Km mit 1020 Hm und ein leckers Bier beim Fahrer mit dem "roten Spielmobil."
Vielen Dank


----------



## Judo-Uwe (28. April 2012)

Schließe mich an Hans-Peter,schöne Tour von 11.00-19.00 Uhr,morgen
gehts weiter Treffpunkt 9.30 Schwanenteich,lasse den EMC-Lauf in Bekond sausen konzentriere mich auf den Marathon in Emmelshausen.
Den Renngemsen morgen gutes Durchkommen
Wer keine Lust auf Asphalt hat, kann am dienstag mit mir bei Carlo biken, sind Fahrer vom EMC dabei und eine Top-Fahrerin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (28. April 2012)

Bis auf die Fahrerin ist das dann wohl nichts für mich.


----------



## Benny_TSP (28. April 2012)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Schließe mich an Hans-Peter,schöne Tour von 11.00-19.00 Uhr,morgen
> gehts weiter Treffpunkt 9.30 Schwanenteich,lasse den EMC-Lauf in Bekond sausen konzentriere mich auf den Marathon in Emmelshausen.
> Den Renngemsen morgen gutes Durchkommen
> Wer keine Lust auf Asphalt hat, kann am dienstag mit mir bei Carlo biken, sind Fahrer vom EMC dabei und eine Top-Fahrerin



servus uwe... was gibt das morgen für ne tour? sind gäste mit grünen trikots willkommen? wollte das kleine schwarze ausführen.


----------



## T-Brex (28. April 2012)

Hi Benny,

morgen ab Schwanentaych gehts flott voran....ich werde da nicht dabei sayn....nur die "schnellen"....
Gäste sind uns immer willkommen, morgen aber nur "schnelle" Gäste...


----------



## Benny_TSP (28. April 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hi Benny,
> 
> morgen ab Schwanentaych gehts flott voran....ich werde da nicht dabei sayn....nur die "schnellen"....
> Gäste sind uns immer willkommen, morgen aber nur "schnelle" Gäste...



Na ob das dann eine gute Idee ist.  wo wäre der schwanenteich denn überhaupt? Und welche streckenlänge ist angesagt?


----------



## Andreas S. (28. April 2012)

@ benny
56566 Neuwied-Oberbieber
Zum Aubachtal 99
dann stehst du direkt vor dem Schwanenteich

ich bin leider nicht dabbay. 
Aber ist ne schöne Gegend,wirst es nicht bereuen.
Schnell genug bist du allemal.


----------



## Benny_TSP (28. April 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> @ benny
> 56566 Neuwied-Oberbieber
> Zum Aubachtal 99
> dann stehst du direkt vor dem Schwanenteich
> ...



Danke für die Info... Stelle mal den Wecker, wir werden sehen ob ich raus komme.
Schaue morgen früh noch mal rein, evtl gibt's ja noch Infos zur Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (29. April 2012)

Geile Tour mit Guide Lutz,zu viert,flottes Tempo,Team Auto Pabst war auch dabei,Schinderhannes kann kommen
Thomas schick mal die Ergebnisse rüber


----------



## Deleted 56720 (29. April 2012)

schließe mich Uwe an, hab die Drei schön vor mir hergetrieben 

hier die GPS Daten 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zhvisawpercucsby

und Fotos von den Singeltrails

https://picasaweb.google.com/115443661996323874150/29April2012?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCJ_zg826rb6AdA&feat=directlink


----------



## T-Brex (29. April 2012)

Ich war heute mit den Jungs im neuen Dirtpark

Da haben die "Crashkids" (um die 10-12 Jahre) ganz schön fliegen lassen...

...einer hatte gerade seine Angst überwunden und wurde mutig, da ist er nach dem 2. Sprung(double) mit dem Vorderrad zuerst gelandet und ist über den Lenker abgestiegen...nach einigen Atemübungen und Lockerungen gings dann nachher wieder....AUA.....sollte man immer dran denken wenn man so was sieht, es kann auch "daneben" gehen...ansonsten wirklich eine Super Sache der Park und die Downhill Strecke


----------



## Burli (29. April 2012)

So wenn hier alle angeben wie 1000 nackte Neg... und nur damit sich keiner Sorgen macht ich glotze nur TV, mein Asphaltgelutsche vom WE:
Fr 75 Eifel kritischer Abbruch im Regen
Sa 208 Wispertalrunde
So 120 Gelbachtal

Morgen lockere ~60, Di 155 RTF Ochtendung wenn's noch geht die Anstiege mit Schmackes und dann nur noch dünn drüber bis zum Schinderhannes. 

Bin mal gespannt wie mein erstes MTB Race nach zig Jahren so läuft.  Hauptsache wäre mal, dass alle Knochen heile bleiben 

Freu mich schon richtig drauf! Nur die Hinterradbremse muss ich noch hin bekommen bis dahin...


----------



## cklein (29. April 2012)

Alto Belli, fleißig fleißig

Da komme ich mir ja vor, als hätte ich nichts getan.


----------



## Benny_TSP (29. April 2012)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> schließe mich Uwe an, hab die Drei schön vor mir hergetrieben
> 
> hier die GPS Daten
> 
> ...


 
Schließe mich an: War ne tolle Runde. Danke an den Guide für die vielen Trails... Schön, dass Du auch jedes Schlammloch der Region in die Tour eingebaut hast...


----------



## T-Brex (29. April 2012)

...am liebsten hat Alutzo die Schlammlöcher mit Dung...so richtig tierischen Dung.....


----------



## FlyawayJay (29. April 2012)

Hi Gemsen, schön von Euch hier zu lesen. Immer wieder schön für die täglichen Neugieren hier 

Ich war gestern und heute auf Feld-Wald-Wiesen Wegen unterwegs... von Eurern hm/km kann ich nur träumen, der Nachwuchs verlangt Aufmerksamkeit 
Ich hatte 2x33km - aber für die Fun-Strecke am Sonntag wirds reichen 


Rock n Roll

@ toschi, wo ist denn der Dirtpark in Bd ?


----------



## T-Brex (29. April 2012)

....Horchemsweg immer durch bis in den Wald....


----------



## Andreas S. (29. April 2012)

Noch schnell eine Termin Info.
Das alljährliche TOP RadsportEvent des TUS Roßbach/WW und unserem Figaro Ingo ist für 23. und 24. 6. 2012 geplant.
Weitere Infos folgen demnächst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (30. April 2012)

Auf meiner Seite des Rayns ränt et


----------



## Judo-Uwe (30. April 2012)

Glückwunsch Sepp,sehen uns auf der Langdistanz in Wiesbaden


----------



## eifeljeti (30. April 2012)

So, hier mal ein Lebenszeichen von mir!

Das wichtigste zuerst: DANKE für die Geburtstagswünsche.

Reicht ja nicht das mein Rücken Probleme macht! Nein, die letzten  Wochen hat mich kräftigst die Seuche gepackt und aufs Krankenlager geworfen!
Meinen Geburtstag durfte ich beim Zahnarzt und Radiologen verbringen

Das Training für Diez und Fell kann dann jetzt nach 4 Wochen Pause endlich mal wieder langsam beginnen. 
@ Christian: Ich brauch für Fell dann doch etwas mehr Vorsprung

Am Dienstag werd ich dann mal in Ochtendung testen wie es läuft.
Ich versuche mal um 08:00 da zu sein. Wenn da dann da!!!
Die 155km  geb ich mir aber noch nicht!

Bis dahin
Hein


----------



## miyata (30. April 2012)

War heute lecker Kaffee trinken beim Schaltwerker 
Mal schauen, was er für eine schöne Kurbel für mich findet. Möchte die Übersetzung auf 39/24 ändern und dann gleich Grippshift montieren. 
Wenn ihr dann morgen alle auf der Straße seid, werde ich im Mayenerstadtwald unterwegs sein.


----------



## carboni1 (30. April 2012)

.....und dort wird Dir vermutlich auch eine Gemse übern Weg laufen
was haste den zur Zeit für Shifter drauf?


----------



## ww-ck (30. April 2012)

> *
> Dann machen wir für MORGEN DIENSTAG einen Aufruf.
> 
> Besuch der RTF in Ochtendung Start an der  **Grund -               und Hauptschule Ochtendung**.
> ...


Werde versuchen um 08.00 Uhr dort zu sein. Kann sein dass es etwas später wird. Je nachdem wie wir durchkommen. Wenn ihr dann nicht warten wollt - kein Problem.
P.S. werde mit dem MTB fahren.


----------



## miyata (30. April 2012)

Über die Tour denke ich nach. Hätte auch schon einen Tournamen. 
"Erding und Schwarzwald im Mayener Stadtwald" Was könnte sich wohl dahinter verbergen 
@carboni: Fahre zur Zeit x7 Trigger. Die werden getauscht gegen X0 Gripshift von FANTIC.


----------



## carboni1 (30. April 2012)

Na dann allen viel Spass
Ich habe zur Zeit gern gesehene Überraschungs-Gäste da bleibt keine Zeit für was anderes deshalb am Sonntag auch nur die Kurzstrecke


----------



## miyata (1. Mai 2012)

So ich bin jetzt auch zurück aus dem Mayener Stadtwald ausgedehnt auf Hochsimmer und Hochstein. Dort hab ich mich von den anderen mit müden Beinen verabschiedet und bin nach Hause gerollt (etwas über 40Km/1320Hm). Jetzt Beine hoch und auf die Couch. 
Vielen Dank an Karlo für die schöne Tour und das er heute mit seinem schweren Bike unterwegs war. 
Viele bekannte und einige unbekannte Trails in einer neuen Reihenfolge.
Ich muß mehr trainieren, damit ich, wenn ihr mich noch mal mit nehmt, auch was von dem Kuchen bekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyawayJay (1. Mai 2012)

Heute auch rund um Bendorfer Wald mich ausgetobt. Das mit den 1000000 Wanderer kann ich bestätigen. Ich kam mir vor wie bei der Tour de France. Ich wurde regelrecht angefeuert als die Menge zum Spalier zur Seite ging 
Toschi ward ihr im Meisenhof?


----------



## cklein (1. Mai 2012)

ich habe heute mit dem MTB die RR-Fraktion geärgert


----------



## cklein (1. Mai 2012)

Nein, waren alle Ü90, sonst hätte ich das bestimmt nicht geschafft...
Es gibt halt auch Radler, die nicht immer fix unterwegs sind


----------



## Judo-Uwe (1. Mai 2012)

Zurück vom gemütlichen Trailsurfen im Mayener Stadtwald,jede Gemse ist herzlich eingeladen in Zukunft teilzunehmen,mit Apre-Bike, heute gabs Mai-Bowle und Quiche-Lorraine.
Eine Flasche als Mitbringsel reicht.
@Hangi Monrealer Ritterschlag gibts immer als Vorspiel, bevor wir in die Eltz eintauchen.Das Problem ist, das Carlo nun die Gemsentrikots vor sich sieht 
Wanderer waren kein Problem da freundliche Rücksichtnahme.
So nun drei Tage Beine hoch, Angriff am Schinderhannes


----------



## T-Brex (1. Mai 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Karlo kann sich gerne einen Gemsenflash in Diez abholen das Team um Müsli hat einen schmerzlichen Verlust erlitten. 4 Std am Stück reichen um in der Richtung blind zu werden dann darf er Heim .



Dann muß der Fiddeljoe danach auch noch 3 h dranhängen

den Rest mach dann der Schaltwerker..


----------



## T-Brex (1. Mai 2012)

...von dir auch ??...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (1. Mai 2012)

..habe ich heute mittag auch schon gemacht....


----------



## cklein (2. Mai 2012)

im hohen Westerwald ist gerade perfektes Wetter...leider muss ich arbeiten


----------



## T-Brex (2. Mai 2012)

Rechtzaytig zu 1700 h wird´s wieder schöner draußen.

Bis gleich


----------



## cklein (2. Mai 2012)

Super, 1726 und jetzt erst Feierabend. Alleine bekomme ich den Hintern heute nicht aufs Radel...


----------



## T-Brex (2. Mai 2012)

Es gibt aber auch noch Dinge über die man sich freuen kann....wie zum Beispiel unsere Tour heute !!!!!!!!!!  
Im Sonnenschein gefahren, ohne zuuuu viel Naß von untenda haben heute einige Leutchen was verpaßt........


----------



## fritzie (3. Mai 2012)

eijeijeijei - was war das denn - 3 einsame Gemsen bei schönstem Sonnenschein rund um Rengsdorf unterwegs - 35 km + 750 hm - was wollt ihr denn ? - MAOAM, Freibier, Freipizza - der arme Rabbi - Yellowsubmarine bring mir den Fisch


----------



## miyata (3. Mai 2012)

Hätte euch ja gerne begleitet, aber war noch bei der Schaff.


----------



## T-Brex (3. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

schaut mal in Facebook in die abgeschloßene Gruppe BrexbachGemsen, da gibts Infos wegen Gemsenkluft


----------



## BlackFalcon (3. Mai 2012)

fritzie schrieb:


> eijeijeijei - was war das denn - 3 einsame Gemsen bei schönstem Sonnenschein rund um Rengsdorf unterwegs - 35 km + 750 hm - was wollt ihr denn ? - MAOAM, Freibier, Freipizza - der arme Rabbi - Yellowsubmarine bring mir den Fisch



Fritzie es kommen auch wieder bessere zeiten
Grüße von der anderen Rheinseite


----------



## cklein (3. Mai 2012)

Heute das perfekte Wetter zum Mountainbiken genutzt 
Schade, dass es Sonntag nicht so wird 
Bis Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (4. Mai 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Dann heißt es der Schinder kann mich mal .
> 
> Dafür geht es morgen nochmal raus.
> Es ist sehr gutes Bikewetterchen gemeldet.


 

Wann fährste los? Falls Du mich mit nimmst!


----------



## miyata (4. Mai 2012)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wann fährste los? Falls Du mich mit nimmst!


 
Ich wußte gar nicht, dass der Hangi mit Kindersitz fährt. 
Wie kann man denn wenn man so viel fährt noch Muskelkater bekommen?


----------



## cklein (4. Mai 2012)

Geheimes Geheimtraining


----------



## miyata (4. Mai 2012)

Radfahren mit Gewichtsmanschetten an den Füßen.


----------



## miyata (4. Mai 2012)

Na ja für die Kurzstrecke reicht es aber am Sonntag. Ich fahr dann neben Dir und halte den Schirm.


----------



## miyata (4. Mai 2012)

Viel Spaß heute bei der Tour. Wir hören von einander. GripShift ist bestellt.


----------



## carboni1 (4. Mai 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Gleich
> 
> *12 Uhr *
> 
> Aber net so schnell wie gestern hab mächtig Muskelkater


 
Geht auch 12.30 Uhr bin gerade erst nach hause gekommen?


----------



## klexx (4. Mai 2012)

Klaus und Klaus waren heute beim Matthias Schaltwerker lecker Kaffee trinken.

Hat Spaß gemacht

Klexx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carboni1 (4. Mai 2012)

ja ja das sagen sie alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (4. Mai 2012)

Ich hab es heute gemacht wie der Tosche sonst bei den Ausfahrten. Einfach den Regen umfahren 
Trocken, auch von unten 
Habe gestern mein Auto bei einer Freundin in Koblenz stehen lassen und musste es heute wieder abholen.
Bin zusammen mit einem Kumpel aus Limburg durch den schönen Westerwald, über Köppel nach Koblenz gedüst und habe sogar unterwegs eine Gemse gesehen.

Für Sonntag: 
Wann werdet ihr dort eintrudeln? Ich werde wohl auch bei Regen starten, auch wenn nur der Ralph aufgezogen ist, oder soll ich lieber vorne noch den Nic dazu packen?


----------



## T-Brex (4. Mai 2012)

Ich werde gegen 0800 h mit DW77 dort auflaufen.

Wetteraussichten sehr bescheiden bis 1000 h, danach Besserung, erst nach Ende der Veranstaltung nach 1400 h ist gutes Wetter angesagt....typisches Schinderhanneswetter

ich fahre mit RORO/RARA allerdings auch nur Fun.....

Treffpunkt könnte der Parkplatz am Pennymarkt sein.
Liegt auf dem Zubringer K96 Richtung Hunsrückhöhenstraße.


----------



## FlyawayJay (4. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mir heute extra noch ne Regenjacke und ne Regenhelmmütze quasi als Notfallset gekauft. Fahre auf jedenfall, allerdings nur die Fun Strecke. Werde wie immer zeitig vor Ort sayn. Werde das Hardtail mit Nobby Nic nehmen......See u !


----------



## T-Brex (5. Mai 2012)

heute
 nix um ayn in Sayn

dafür 

Sonntag schinden beim Hannes in Emmelshausen, 
Wetter ist dieses Jahr wieder standesgemäß gemeldet !
....morgens Fango, abends Tango


----------



## klexx (5. Mai 2012)

FlyawayJay schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute extra noch ne Regenjacke und ne Regenhelmmütze quasi als Notfallset gekauft. Fahre auf jedenfall, allerdings nur die Fun Strecke. Werde wie immer zeitig vor Ort sayn. Werde das Hardtail mit Nobby Nic nehmen......See u !



Hallo jayjay,  das mit der hupe heute morgen war ich.

Schön dein helmchen

Klexx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Brex (5. Mai 2012)

....der Jay ist *LORD HELMCHEN*...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyawayJay (5. Mai 2012)

klexx schrieb:


> Hallo jayjay,  das mit der hupe heute morgen war ich.
> 
> Schön dein helmchen
> 
> ...



Ich habe dich erst nicht erkannt , hab nur gedacht was ist denn das für ein Rowdy - gibt extra Gas 
Ja der rote Helmüberzug ist auffällig 

Letzte Trainingsrunde für den Schinderhannes !

Darf ich eigentlich meine Schutzbleche dran lassen für morgen???


----------



## carboni1 (5. Mai 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> heute
> nix um ayn in Sayn
> 
> dafür
> ...


 
sorry heute abend tango und morgen fango


----------



## miyata (5. Mai 2012)

So das Radel das morgen im Stall bleibt gereinigt und das andere fit gemacht. Morgen kommen noch mal mindestens 14 Kilo zum Einsatz. Dort ist auch die richtige Bereifung drauf und Schutzbleche gibet auf jeden Fall. Spätestens bei der Zieleinfahrt sieht eh alles gleich aus. 
Ich werd auf die Kurzstrecke ummelden. Sollte es vom Wetter noch schlimmer kommen, fahr ich lieber gar nicht.


----------



## T-Brex (5. Mai 2012)

...macht so weiter....und ich stehe aufm Podest


----------



## Andreas S. (5. Mai 2012)

wenn alle Gemsen absagen,dann fahre ich nach Emmelshausen und hole mir die 20 Starterpakete mit T-Shirts und 20 Portionen Nudeln sind auch meins
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






@miyata
regnet es auf der Kurzstrecke nicht?


----------



## miyata (5. Mai 2012)

Doch Andy, der Regen macht mir nichts. Aber bei den dann doch schwierigen Bedingungen sind mir die 73Km mit 1700Hm (für die ich mich angemeldet hab) doch zu heftig. 
Funstrecke kommt ja gar nicht in Frage. Dann eß ich lieber die ganze Zeit nur Streuselkuchen.


----------



## carboni1 (5. Mai 2012)

............und der Start ist auch später!


----------



## cklein (5. Mai 2012)

dann habe ich ja morgen Begleitung auf der kurzen Strecke


----------



## miyata (5. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich vor Dir fahre hast Du aber keine gute Zeit.


----------



## carboni1 (5. Mai 2012)

Ich treibe euch vor mir her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (5. Mai 2012)

Sieht morgen nach einem Strongmanrun aus


----------



## miyata (5. Mai 2012)

Yes !


----------



## Burli (5. Mai 2012)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Sieht morgen nach einem Strongmanrun aus



 jou! soll ja gesund sein so ne Ganzkörperfango.


----------



## T-Brex (5. Mai 2012)

....habe auf der Funstrecke gar keine Verpflegungspunkte gefunden........werde mich dort mal beschweren, die müssen die doch einzeichnen, damit man die Strecke entsprechend planen und einteilen kann....


----------



## FlyawayJay (5. Mai 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....habe auf der Funstrecke gar keine Verpflegungspunkte gefunden........werde mich dort mal beschweren, die müssen die doch einzeichnen, damit man die Strecke entsprechend planen und einteilen kann....



Ist mir auch heute aufgefallen, da muss ich wohl meinen 5-Liter Trinkrucksack mitnehmen


----------



## Andreas S. (5. Mai 2012)

wünsche allen SchinderGemsen viel Glück .
Daumendrücken für gutes Wetter.


----------



## T-Brex (6. Mai 2012)

Moin Gorilla, kommst du auf den Pennyparkplatz  ?? 0800 h


----------



## T-Brex (6. Mai 2012)

....vielleicht müssen wir mal schauen, aber es gibt Zeit für ein bisschen Treffen vor dem Schinden...


----------



## Judo-Uwe (6. Mai 2012)

In Emmelshausen war es Uwe zu matschig, hat nur ein bißchen zugeguckt.
Dann daheim kurz Proviant geholt und nach Pracht in den Westerwald zur Europa-
meisterschaft !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (6. Mai 2012)

Ich habe morgen eine Bindehautentzündung 
Später mehr...


----------



## cklein (6. Mai 2012)

sooo...geduscht sitzt es sich besser am PC!!

Ich habe noch nie so viel Schlamm gefressen und das wird in Zukunft nicht noch mal so schnell passieren!!
Auch wenn ich einige Stürze gesehen habe, ging es recht geordnet durch die Gefahrenstellen!! Keiner hat versucht auf Teufel komm raus sich irgendwo irgendwie vorbei zu quetschen!! Man brauchte keine Angst haben, dass man abgeschossen wird und konnte sich konzentriert durch den Schlamm "schinden"!!
Ohne Risiko und volle Pulle bin ich zufrieden!!
Zeit und Platz kenne ich noch nicht, ist aber auch zweitrangig!!
Bis demnächst!!
CK


----------



## Burli (6. Mai 2012)

eigentlich alles egal, hauptsache mal ein bissel GA2 Trainig gehabt  nur die Sauerei nervt für die kurze Strecke  hab fast genauso lange wie zum fahren dafür gebraucht alles wieder sauber zu krieben


----------



## cklein (6. Mai 2012)

Burli schrieb:


> eigentlich alles egal, hauptsache mal ein bissel GA2 Trainig gehabt  nur die Sauerei nervt für die kurze Strecke  hab fast genauso lange wie zum fahren dafür gebraucht alles wieder sauber zu krieben



Dann bist du aber ganz schön schnell gefahren


----------



## Burli (6. Mai 2012)

cklein schrieb:


> Dann bist du aber ganz schön schnell gefahren



Nee, lange geputzt


----------



## FlyawayJay (6. Mai 2012)

Das war eine Schlamm-Schlacht, man muss es als Abenteuer sehen...
Bike geputzt daheim, wollte mich nicht einreihen. Habe mich im Auto umgezogen und bin losgefahren. Auf der A61 merkte ich dann, dass meine teuren Bikeschuhe nicht im Auto waren...sie waren nämlich noch auf dem Parkplatz an der Hauptstrasse 
Also Vollgas zurück und als ich dort wieder ankam ging grad einer vom Orgateam mit den Schuhe zurück zum Startbereich..... Glück gehabt.

Alles in allem war es schön, die Funstrecke war auch genau richtig für mich heute. Jupp, next Time bleibst du bei mir, dann verfährst du dich auch nicht wieder auf die Marathon-Strecke , hatte mich echt gewundert wo du so lange bleibst  Was macht die Wunde ?

Schönen Sonntag und jetzt Finisher Bier !

Ein paar Bilder habe ich in der FB Gruppe gepostet! 
NetterDirk, habe auch ein schönes von Dir...gib mal deine Email


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (6. Mai 2012)

Hoffentlich ist er mit meinen Schutzblechen gefahren, dann bin ich quasi auch Europameister
Dann hat Uwe wie Hangi und ich heute alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Burli (6. Mai 2012)

Sauber Uwe... war also doch die rechte Entscheidung


----------



## cklein (6. Mai 2012)

Glückwunsch Uwe


ab wann gibt es die Ergebnisse für das normale Volk?


----------



## CF-Rafi (6. Mai 2012)

@Uwe: Glückwunsch zum Europameister


----------



## Judo-Uwe (6. Mai 2012)

Allen die heute bei den Bedingungen gestartet sind Respekt!!!!
Hatte keine Lust, mich 5 Stunden im Matsch zu schinden.
Umdisponiert und nach Pracht zur Europameisterschaft Hobby Cross-Country gefahren.
Strecke war bei den Bedingungen hammerhart,Kottenheim ist ein Kinderspiel dagegen.
Nach 90 Min Schlammschlacht war alles rum,Hans-Peter danke für die Schutzbleche, dadurch konnte ich ohne Brille und mit Kontaktlinsen fahren,gibt noch ein Bierchen


----------



## FlyawayJay (6. Mai 2012)

Glückwunsch Uwe zum Europameister ! gibt's Bilder und Details?


----------



## FlyawayJay (6. Mai 2012)

Ich fall um T-brex steht auf dem Podium, Glückwunsch zum 3. Platz ! Super !


----------



## DW77 (6. Mai 2012)

Glückwunsch Uwe zum Titel


----------



## FlyawayJay (6. Mai 2012)




----------



## T-Brex (6. Mai 2012)

Glückwunsch Uwe 

Europameister ist ein Supertitel!!!!

ich habe dich beim Schinderhannes würdig vertreten und habe dafür gesorgt, das der Podiumsplatz den du sicher belegt hättest, in unseren Reihen geblieben ist

....ist das geil.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (6. Mai 2012)

Unser Präsident auf dem Treppchen supi,gibt am Mittwoch noch ein extra Bier beim Rabbi


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Mai 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Uwe
> 
> Europameister ist ein Supertitel!!!!
> 
> ...



Hut ab!
Ich würde gerne mal nebeneinander mit euch beiden zum Köppel hochfahren.
Lässt sich das irgendwann mal einrichten?


----------



## T-Brex (6. Mai 2012)

....aber erst nach der Alpenroder Hütte Tour


----------



## T-Brex (6. Mai 2012)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Unser Präsident auf dem Treppchen supi,gibt am Mittwoch noch ein extra Bier beim Rabbi



...und ein STück von der Pizza Maffia a´la SChicko extra !!!!!!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Mai 2012)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein schöner Erfolg nach dem Mist in Mehren. Das hast du dir sauber erarbeitet. Respekt!  Schade das du nicht in Traben Trarbach dabei bist. Da bräuchte ich dich dringend



du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst daran,das ein Europameister für dich den Hasen macht.
Anders herum wird ein Schuh draus.

weiß jemand wie es Jens H. auf der Langstrecke ergangen ist?


----------



## T-Brex (6. Mai 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst daran,das ein Europameister für dich den Hasen macht.
> Anders herum wird ein Schuh draus.
> 
> weiß jemand wie es Jens H. auf der Langstrecke ergangen ist?



ich habe ihn, als ich siegestaumelned vom Podest kam, völlig erschöpft kurz vor dem abspritzen gesehen........Jens war fäddisch abba glücklich...


----------



## T-Brex (6. Mai 2012)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Du ich bin auch schon für Uwe gefahren, das machen wir immer so wenn einer einen Vorteil davon hat. Teamgeist genanntaumen:




Genau Sepp.   SÄndy, weil bei uns sind nicht nur Europa, wir haben auch Deutsche Meister.......da ist sich keiner für was zu schade.....ich mußte ja heute auch für Uwenator einspringen


----------



## T-Brex (6. Mai 2012)




----------



## T-Brex (6. Mai 2012)

Viktor ??
und die Funstrecke ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (6. Mai 2012)

FUN - Strecke w Juniorinnen U15-19 1.2057Ricarda Betz1999wMTB RheinBerg e.V.1:57:37,050 Frauen  1.2038Casandra Walters1987wCranks n' Chains1:46:05,037 2.2019Jana Hummes1985wvM Team1:47:10,038 3.2044Katharina Wimmert1987wRCW Koblenz-Arzheim1:58:57,053 4.2010Anke Hurth1984wCoolibri3:34:06,066 5.2009Julia Nuss1986wCoolibri3:34:13,067 Seniorinnen 1.2060Geneviève Krol1982wTeam Saarschleife1:28:38,019 2.2056Claire Annis1978wTeam Starbikewear1:36:45,028 3.2054Susanne Botzet1976w
1:45:00,036 4.2058Hilde Kerpen1959wTeam getFit Trier1:51:49,043 5.2045Hildegard Wimmert1964wRCW Koblenz-Arzheim2:02:42,054 6.2027Helga Heil1964wTG-Boppard2:12:05,058 7.2040Yvonne Goos1975w
2:40:53,065 m Junioren U15-19 1.2043Fabio Baque1996mTeam Saarschleife1:04:02,01 2.2052Lukas Polz1994mTeam Radsport Gewehr1:26:32,014 3.2025Max Meurer1997m
1:32:37,023 4.2024Niklas Jeromin1999mLAC Rhein-Erft1:38:38,030 5.2053Adrian Zdrenka1999mLAC Rhein-Erft1:39:20,031 6.2034Sebastian Spitzlay1998mTG Boppard1:39:40,032 7.2074Niklas Betz1997mMTB RheinBerg e.V.2:07:54,055 8.2021Jannick Wißmann1999mLAC-Rhein-Erft2:15:15,060 Männer  1.2011Philipp Schmidt1991mTUS Stromberg1:07:51,03 2.2082Fabian Lege1988mTUS Radsport Stromberg1:13:11,08 3.2036Lukas Frohwein1993mSebamed Bike Team1:17:58,09 4.2073Koen van Haaster1988m
1:23:58,013 5.2075Markus Höfling1985mIBC DIMB Racing Team1:26:37,015 6.2084Björn Bender1985m
1:28:13,018 7.2047Christoph Kunz1993mX-Sport Kastellaun1:29:01,020 8.2064Martin Thalwitzer1986m
1:43:46,034 9.2000Florian Käfer1987m
1:43:58,035 10.2048Marcel Damrau1986mTeam Radsport Gewehr1:58:51,052 Senioren I 1.2077Patrick Müller1979mTeam Saarschleife1:05:47,02 2.2007Torsten Nickerl1972mAMC Rodheim Bieber1:08:21,04 3.2078Thorsten Scholtes1979mTeam Saarschleife1:09:32,05 4.2037Laurent Frieden1979mCranks n' Chains1:10:24,06 5.2030Luca Carrella1981m
1:10:50,07 6.2022Sascha Gewehr1982mTeam Radsport Gewehr1:19:36,011 7.2083Oliver Wollenweber1974mSIG Labor Koblenz Poison-Bikes1:22:34,012 8.2072Christian Mölig1979mHahn Automation1:30:51,022 9.2016Frank Pätzold1979mTG Boppard1:32:43,024 10.2059Ralf Follmann1976m
1:47:56,039 11.2006Jens Kublik1975mBrexbachGemsen1:51:42,042 12.2061Frank Köbbing1978m
1:53:18,046 13.2031Marco Schiffzik1977m
2:11:06,057 14.2002Peter Mooldijk1976m
2:15:09,059 15.2081Markus Jahn1972m
2:15:30,062 Senioren II 1.2079Achim Jacobs1970mTeam Saarschleife1:18:19,010 2.2055Dieter Fleischer1966mTeam Starbikewear1:27:07,016 3.2008Torsten Scheben1965mBrexbachGemsen1:27:54,017 4.2085Bernd Bersch1968m
1:29:13,021 5.2013Michael Liesenfeld1964m
1:34:57,025 6.2076Roland Schillkowski1969m
1:35:02,026 7.2026Jürgen Heil1964m
1:36:41,027 8.2012Andreas Nick1971mX-Sport Kastellaun1:37:38,029 9.2023Andreas Schmidt1963mX-Sport Kastellaun1:40:27,033 10.2029Peter Christ-Kobiela1965mTeam Radsport Gewehr1:49:29,040 11.2017Scott Wise1966m
1:52:28,044 12.2035Stephan Vogelfaenger1968mLahntal-MTBiker1:53:32,047 13.2071Jack Thijssen1965m
1:55:23,048 14.2039Jan Fedder1970mLahntal-MTBiker2:15:23,061 15.2080Jens Herrmann1970mBrexbachGemsen2:23:55,064 Senioren III 1.2062Bernd Trautmann1960mEVM1:50:00,041 2.2051August Willhelm Plönnes1956mMaßeinlagen Plönnes Racing1:52:55,045 3.2069Hans Vogel1960m
1:57:25,049 4.2086Stefan Arnst1959mMTB Ötzingen1:58:24,051 5.2068Hubert Pletzer1934m
2:09:07,056 6.2020Klaus Wißmann1953mLAC-Rhein-Erft2:20:43,063 Anzahl Teilnehmer: 479


----------



## T-Brex (6. Mai 2012)

lemmy und die Schmölker


----------



## T-Brex (6. Mai 2012)

.....der Schinderhannes war "geil"  wie immer !!!!!!!!!


*2012  *besonders "Naß'"


Bei den verrückten Bedingungen war selbst die Funstrecke eine echte Herausforderung, die gerne angenommen wurde !!!!!

Vielen Dank an das Orgateam um den "Krechel" und an alle die da mitgemacht haben !!
Dieses Jahr war anders als sonst, aber genau so gut !!!!
Wenn nächstes Jahr das Wetter gerinfügig besser wird, dann wird die Note 10,00 verliehen !!


----------



## T-Brex (7. Mai 2012)




----------



## miyata (7. Mai 2012)

Startnummer 301 ist doch carlo!


----------



## miyata (7. Mai 2012)

Ist das dein Rad? Mit ENVE Carbon-Felgen. Die würden gut zu meinem Lenker von ENVE passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (7. Mai 2012)

cool, ich bin 21. geworden


----------



## BlackFalcon (7. Mai 2012)

*Herzliche Glückwünsche an Uwe,Tosche, Stefan und an andere Racer die beim Schinderhannes waren*


----------



## cklein (7. Mai 2012)

Mal in die Runde gefragt:

Besteht dieses Jahr Interesse an einer Tour an der Lahn??
Die 4 Täler Tour könnte ich anbieten!!
Startpunkt wäre Obernhof an der Lahn!!
Länge: 	~45km
Höhe: 	~1000m
Erweiterung möglich!!
Zeitpunkt wäre Ende Juni, Anfang Juli


----------



## T-Brex (7. Mai 2012)

cklein schrieb:


> Mal in die Runde gefragt:
> 
> Besteht dieses Jahr Interesse an einer Tour an der Lahn??
> Die 4 Täler Tour könnte ich anbieten!!
> ...




 Herzlich Gerne !!!!!

Termin müßen wir noch finden, aber die Tour möchte ich dieses Jahr sehr gerne nochmal fahren


----------



## miyata (7. Mai 2012)

Ich kann mich erinnern, dass es versteckt in einer Hütte Kuchen gab.


----------



## T-Brex (7. Mai 2012)

...DA HABE ICH WOHL GEFEHLT


----------



## T-Brex (7. Mai 2012)

... ....welche Tour war das denn


----------



## miyata (7. Mai 2012)

Wir sind doch letztes Jahr eine von CK geführte Tour gefahren, bei der wir an einer Hütte eine Pause eingelegt hatten. Dort hatte CK doch Getränke und Kuchen am Vorabend deponiert.


----------



## T-Brex (7. Mai 2012)

miyata schrieb:


> Wir sind doch letztes Jahr eine von CK geführte Tour gefahren, bei der wir an einer Hütte eine Pause eingelegt hatten. Dort hatte CK doch Getränke und Kuchen am Vorabend deponiert.



ah...da war ich im Urlaub und somit nicht dabei


----------



## cklein (7. Mai 2012)

H.P.
das war allerdings nicht die 4 Täler Tour, die würde ich dann dieses Jahr anbieten/anführen!! Da gibt es bestimmt auch eine Hütte unterwegs 

T.S.
Termin wird sich garantiert einer finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (7. Mai 2012)

Schinderhannes Bilder sind Online>

http://mtb-web.bplaced.net/Sport/MTB12/schinderhannes_mtb_2012.htm


----------



## BlackFalcon (9. Mai 2012)

*So wird unser Bike Sport kaputt gemacht. *
*Leider haben wir nicht so eine Lobby wie Wanderer oder Jäger.  *
*Wenn die F1 Boliden ihre Runden drehen, schreit auch keiner gleich nach Luftverschmutzung.*
*Die Behörden vergessen nur eins, dass wir Arbeitsplätze schaffen.*


----------



## miyata (9. Mai 2012)

So Männers, bald kann der Umbau starten. Meine X0-GripShift 10fach ist da Den X0 Umwerfer hab ich auch schon im Keller genauso wie die DT240s Laufräder. Neuer Carbonlenker ist schon drauf wird aber vielleicht noch gegen einen anderen getauscht. Jetzt fehlt noch eine neue Kurbel. Ziemlich sicher eine X0 schwarz/silber mit Übersetzung 39/26, wobei das 26 Blatt durch ein 25 Titanblatt ersetzt wird. Dann hab ich vorn zwei Zähne weniger und mehr Reserven bergauf. Die 9,5 Kg dürften dann geschafft sein.


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Mai 2012)

miyata schrieb:


> So Männers, bald kann der Umbau starten. Meine X0-GripShift 10fach ist da Den X0 Umwerfer hab ich auch schon im Keller genauso wie die DT240s Laufräder. Neuer Carbonlenker ist schon drauf wird aber vielleicht noch gegen einen anderen getauscht. Jetzt fehlt noch eine neue Kurbel. Ziemlich sicher eine X0 schwarz/silber mit Übersetzung 39/26, wobei das 26 Blatt durch ein 25 Titanblatt ersetzt wird. Dann hab ich vorn zwei Zähne weniger und mehr Reserven bergauf. Die 9,5 Kg dürften dann geschafft sein.



schraubst du nur oder fährst du auch?


----------



## miyata (9. Mai 2012)

Natürlich fahr ich mehr. Deswegen trage ich ja alle Teile im Keller zusammen und erst wenn alles da ich wird einmal schrauben gelassen.
Dann bist du nicht mehr alleine als GRIPSHIFTER


----------



## T-Brex (9. Mai 2012)

Auf vielfachen Wunsch des amtierenden Europameisters der Amateure im Cross Country AK II :


Heute mit sieben Gemsen durch feuchte Täler und über sonnige Höhen unterwegs !!

Von oben fast trocken, "unnerumm" mächtig feucht ....

schöne Tour mit knapp 40 km und gut 750 hm.

Sayn-Ohnesse-Thalhausen-Mäschd-Rüschd-Ohnesse-Rabbi

*Wurzelwegtour



*


----------



## T-Brex (9. Mai 2012)

*Samstag um ayn in Sayn !!
*
*Hammastone-Light-Tour mit Führer : Euro-Uwe
*
bitte recht zahlraych.


----------



## FlyawayJay (9. Mai 2012)

Mit den beiden Helden vom Sonntag auf großer Tour  
Das war vom Boden / Matsch her wie beim Schinder..... Puhhhhhhhh





Aber die Natur (hier bei Anhausen) war traumhaft !

Danke fürs Warten !


----------



## cklein (10. Mai 2012)

ich hätte gerne mehr Details zur Tour am Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (10. Mai 2012)

Schönes Panoramabild Jay!!!
@cklein:Tour geht Ri Neuwied Segendorf-Rheinsteig-Ri Limes-Trail Hammerstone zum Rheinufer,dort Trail bis Leutesdorf mit Abstecher ins Neuwieder Stadion wer möchte kann sich noch die Entscheidung im Team-Cup ansehen:Auftritt Deutschlands bester Siebenkämpferinnen und Zehnkämpfer,Quali für die Europameisterschaft oder sogar London.Mit dabei, der Freund meiner Tochter sechster der Europameisterschaft U23.
Eintrittskarten werden von mir spendiert!!!!


----------



## cklein (11. Mai 2012)

Ich war heute erneut auf Erkundungsrunde für die 4-Täler-Tour. Da sind richtig geile Passagen bei und alle werden auf ihre Kosten kommen. Auch die, die sich mal ordentlich ablegen wollen.
Mal schauen, wann ich wieder fit bin. 
Links: Sprunggelenk, Schienbein, Knie, Oberschenkel, Becken, Ellenbogen, Schulter, Hand
Rechts: Nichts ;-)
Aber: halb so wild 
Vielleicht bis morgen
CK


----------



## miyata (12. Mai 2012)

@CK: Die Bremsleitungsführung links ist bei deinem Flash richtig und wird nicht durch die Lefty geführt. Bei mir ist es auch so. Du solltest nur mal schauen, dass du den Bogen, den die Leitung beschreitet, vor das Steuerrohr bekommst. Gruß von der richtigen RAYNSAYTE.
Neue Reifen für morgen in Schotten sind montiert. 
Jetzt hoffe ich noch, dass sich über nacht die Fitness einstellt und die beiden anderen Gemsen nach dem Zieleinlauf zu erschöpft sind um mir den Streuselkuchen weg zu essen.


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Mai 2012)

ich mach mich dann mal auf den Weg.
Sehen uns um AYN in SAYN


----------



## miyata (12. Mai 2012)

Ich bin um Ayn beim Streuselkuchen essen und danach in Bittburg zum Fussball. Eine schöne Tour wünsch ich euch. Nächste Woche klappts bei mir wahrscheinlich auch wieder noch einmal die Raynsayte zu wechseln.


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Mai 2012)

wieder da!
Hamma Hammastone Tour war das heute.
Wenn ich wieder zu Kräften gekommen gibts ein paar Daten.

Achja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benny_TSP (12. Mai 2012)

cklein schrieb:


> Ich war heute erneut auf Erkundungsrunde für die 4-Täler-Tour. Da sind richtig geile Passagen bei und alle werden auf ihre Kosten kommen. Auch die, die sich mal ordentlich ablegen wollen.
> Mal schauen, wann ich wieder fit bin.
> Links: Sprunggelenk, Schienbein, Knie, Oberschenkel, Becken, Ellenbogen, Schulter, Hand
> Rechts: Nichts ;-)
> ...



Hey Christian,
ich hab da mal gewohnt und kenne die vier Täler, die Du meinst recht gut. Denke ich kann Dir noch den ein oder anderen spannenden Trail zeigen. Wenn Du magst können wir gerne mal ne Runde drehen...
Vg Benny


----------



## cklein (12. Mai 2012)

Hört sich gut an, allerdings erst wieder nach Pfingsten!!
Kannst du auch unter der Woche??
Beste Grüße


----------



## cklein (12. Mai 2012)




----------



## Benny_TSP (12. Mai 2012)

cklein schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, allerdings erst wieder nach Pfingsten!!
> Kannst du auch unter der Woche??
> Beste Grüße



Schlage vor wir stimmen uns am 24h Rennen ab.


----------



## cklein (12. Mai 2012)

Benny_TSP schrieb:


> Schlage vor wir stimmen uns am 24h Rennen ab.



So machen wir es


----------



## miyata (12. Mai 2012)

Hi Sepp, reicht mir beim 29er eine 27iger vorne in Verbindung mit einer 36 für die Anstiege.


----------



## miyata (12. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mich für die 41km gemeldet und hab nicht ganz so viel in den Beinen wie du. Sind die Rampen sehr steil? Dann muß ich wieder den flacheren Lenker montieren, damit das Rad nicht so schnell steigt.


----------



## cklein (12. Mai 2012)

Sepp ist da garantiert hochgerast wie junger Gott


----------



## miyata (12. Mai 2012)

Bei mir bleibt aber nur das Gott.


----------



## miyata (12. Mai 2012)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Du kannst zur Not auch laufen.Auf der Langen muß man da zweimal hoch


 
Ich will aber fahren. Da muß ich mal mit Thorsten telefonieren, ob er mir vorher eine neue Kurbel mit anderer Übersetzung montiert. Am liebsten X0 in Silber mit 39/26 und das 26 ersetzt durch ein 25.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (12. Mai 2012)

miyata schrieb:


> Ich will aber fahren. Da muß ich mal mit Thorsten telefonieren, ob er mir vorher eine neue Kurbel mit anderer Übersetzung montiert. Am liebsten X0 in Silber mit 39/26 und das 26 ersetzt durch ein 25.



Hol dir ein E-Bike,dann brauchst du kein TRAINING und keinen SCHRAUBÄR mehr.






Gustavo,Badstuber und Co. haben schon Knoten in den Stutzen


----------



## miyata (12. Mai 2012)

Bei R2Bike gibt es für den Lochkreis 80 ein 25iger. Ein 24iger geht nur mit einer anderen Kurbel von Sram oder einer mit 74 Lochkreis  z.B. Rotor 3D +.


----------



## cklein (12. Mai 2012)

H.P.
bastel du mal fleißig, ich baue dann nach  
Heute hätte ich gerne eine kleinere Übersetzung gehabt. Auf der Hammerstone-Tour hatte ich im kleinsten Gang teilweise nur um die 50 U/min. Zu wenig um gescheit längere Anstiege zu meistern.


----------



## miyata (12. Mai 2012)

Du mit deinen "kleinen" Laufrädern dürftest da aber weniger Schwierigkeiten beim Finden der richtigen Übersetzung haben. Zudem bist du ja auch nur "halb so alt " wie ich. Da mußt du vorn schon mal zwei Zähne mehr fahren.


----------



## miyata (12. Mai 2012)

@Hangi: Ab jetzt schnell in die Heia, damit du morgen ausgeschlafen bist. Ich hab für morgen Matschreifen montiert.


----------



## cklein (12. Mai 2012)

Alto Belli
5:2
heja BvB


----------



## carboni1 (12. Mai 2012)

Fahre auch die 41km in Wiesbaden, denke mit dreifach vorne und 36 hinten komm ich überall hoch!


----------



## Deleted 56720 (12. Mai 2012)

Mal wieder ne schöne Hammerstein Tour

hier die Bilder....
https://picasaweb.google.com/115443...&authkey=Gv1sRgCJC3ssW6mYWCRg&feat=directlink


----------



## BlackFalcon (12. Mai 2012)

Hol dir ein E-Bike,dann brauchst du kein TRAINING und keinen SCHRAUBÄR mehr.





 Demnächst gibt es noch einen Hybrid Marathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (12. Mai 2012)

Fährt morgen jemand bei der RTF in Sayn mit?


----------



## BlackFalcon (12. Mai 2012)

Ich fahre morgen im Lahntal


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Mai 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> wieder da!
> Hamma Hammastone Tour war das heute.
> Wenn ich wieder zu Kräften gekommen gibts ein paar Daten.



Daten von heute:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mqpbnhbohbnelgju


----------



## Burli (13. Mai 2012)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand bei der RTF in Sayn mit?



da kennen wir doch eh jeden Meter... wollte später so gegen 11:30 oder 12 Uhr die Gelbachtalrunde fahren... der Rückweg ginge bei dir vor der Tür vorbei. Lust?


----------



## T-Brex (13. Mai 2012)

Respekt


----------



## T-Brex (13. Mai 2012)

....na ihr Helden der Waynfeste...

bitte mal um eure Berichte !!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (13. Mai 2012)

.......und den Schotten auch alles Gute für morgen:

HP, Tom und Lutz


----------



## cklein (13. Mai 2012)

Ich mache mich jetzt auf nach Sayn zur RTF...


----------



## carboni1 (13. Mai 2012)

Burli schrieb:


> da kennen wir doch eh jeden Meter... wollte später so gegen 11:30 oder 12 Uhr die Gelbachtalrunde fahren... der Rückweg ginge bei dir vor der Tür vorbei. Lust?


 
Geb Dir gleich bescheid!


----------



## Burli (13. Mai 2012)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Geb Dir gleich bescheid!



Irgendwie sind wir nun doch aneinander vorbei gekurft... Gelbachtal mit Anstiegen Holzappel, Winden ~120km Beine waren aber noch etwas teigig von gestern


----------



## carboni1 (13. Mai 2012)

War Richtung Selters unterwegs dann nach Isenburg und von dort aus wieder nach Hause kleine Runde in der Sonne! Bis gerade noch Mutti entlastet und mit den Kids auf dem Spielplatz gewesen ist auch eine schöne Anstrengung!


----------



## miyata (14. Mai 2012)

Ergebnisse von Schotten sind Online.
Strecke 53Km mit 1286 Hm
Teilnehmer 357
Lutz     Platzierung gesamt 165, 53 in AK2, Zeit 2:45:27
Hangi   Plazierung gesamt 193, 71 in AK2, Zeit 2:52:09
Miayta Plazierung gesamt 237, 20 in AK3, Zeit 3:06:37
Am Sonntag dann neuer Start in Wiesbaden bei kürzer Strecke mehr Höhenmeter.


----------



## miyata (14. Mai 2012)

Ich war ja auch nur 14 einhalb Minuten hinter dir. Auch ich bin damit zufrieden. Muß mal noch schauen wie vielen insgesamt in meiner AK gestartet sind.


----------



## miyata (14. Mai 2012)

Toller Bericht der Strecke in Schotten. 
Obwohl ich nur eine Runde gefahren bin kann ich der Beschreibung vorbehaltlos zustimmen. Ich gehörte leider auch zu denen, die in den Wurzeltrails Zeit verloren haben. Die Fahrer vor mir wurden von einigen nachfolgenden sogar darauf hingewiesen, dass es sich bei der Veranstaltung um ein Rennen handele und nicht um eine CTF.
Na ja, in Wiesbaden werden wir dann bergauf das Schieben üben.


----------



## carboni1 (14. Mai 2012)

Seit heute ist er wieder lieferbar






[/quote]
 Was ist das den?


----------



## T-Brex (14. Mai 2012)

am *Mittwoch *wie gehabt die *Feierabendrunde 1700 h* Schloß Sayn

und

*Samstag* wieder *um ayn in Sayn *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (14. Mai 2012)

Welche Gemse kann bei Felix Egeri aus Bendorf eine Lampe abholen und mir die mit nach Diez bringen?


----------



## Judo-Uwe (14. Mai 2012)

Mein Gegner Günter Reitz an dem ich mir die Zähne ausbeiße, topfit!!!!
Halloooooooo was was sind denn das für dreistellige, bzw AK, zweistellige Ergebnisse das geht ja gar nicht


----------



## Burli (14. Mai 2012)

3 stellige Altersklasse?? Also Senioren Ü100? Boah seid ihr alt


----------



## miyata (15. Mai 2012)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Ich bin heute noch mal die Strecke abgefahren. Es ist alles fahrbar aber man muß sich die Kräfte einteilen. Schnelle Abfahrten teilweise auf der Nightrider Strecke. Ich habe erfahren das es sogar Trinkflaschen gibt. Sehr schöne Natur. Die Veranstalter haben sich da richtig Mühe gemacht und man merkt das sie selbst MTB fahrenaumen:
> 
> 
> Wer da nicht startet verpasst etwas!


 
Dann kann ich ja bei den Abfahrten wieder etwas Zeit gutmachen, die ich bergauf verloren hab.
Leider gibt es vor Sonntag keine neue Übersetzung. Ich muß mich am 29er halt mit 27/36 den Berg hoch quälen. 
Na ja in Ak3 zählt halt das ankommen.


----------



## cklein (15. Mai 2012)

Bitte berichte, ob du tatsächlich schieben musstest, oder hoch fahren konntest.


----------



## miyata (15. Mai 2012)

Wer von den Gemsen hat denn am Vatertag Lust auf die CTF in Weibern auf der für euch anderen Raynsayte. Ich würd die 50Km mit 1000Hm fahren wollen.


----------



## miyata (15. Mai 2012)

Ok. dann fahr ich nur die 39iger mit 700Hm damit ich am Sonntag noch Kraft zum schieben hab.


----------



## miyata (15. Mai 2012)

Gibts eigentlich am Sonntag in Wiesbaden Streuselkuchen? Sonst komme ich gar nicht.


----------



## miyata (15. Mai 2012)

Na ja mal sehen! Wenn es nicht in strömen regnet, fahr ich auf jeden Fall irgend eine Strecke. Bin auch um 9 da, reise aber mit Auto an. Muß mich ja schonen und Kräfte sparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (15. Mai 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich von Schotten keine Bilder des Veranstalters oder eines Fotographen?


----------



## carboni1 (15. Mai 2012)

miyata schrieb:


> Na ja mal sehen! Wenn es nicht in strömen regnet, fahr ich auf jeden Fall irgend eine Strecke. Bin auch um 9 da, reise aber mit Auto an. Muß mich ja schonen und Kräfte sparen


 
Hört sich gut an mit Weibern da ich morgen vermutlich nicht fahren kann!


----------



## eifeljeti (16. Mai 2012)

miyata schrieb:


> Na ja mal sehen! Wenn es nicht in strömen regnet, fahr ich auf jeden Fall irgend eine Strecke. Bin auch um 9 da, reise aber mit Auto an. Muß mich ja schonen und Kräfte sparen



Ich werde wahrscheinlich auch fahren. Wird dann meine Testfahrt für Diez.
Mal sehen was mein Rücken zum MTB sagt!? 
Auf der Strasse geht es derzeit ganz gut.
Starte allerdings dann schon um 08:00Uhr. Passt sonst nicht vom Zeitmanagement.


----------



## Edged (16. Mai 2012)

Jo, Weibern lasse ich jetzt auch sausen. Regnen soll es zwar nicht, aber das Schlammpotential wird deutlich erhöht sein. Und 10°C max. ...


----------



## BlackFalcon (16. Mai 2012)

*Da ich heute keine Feierabendtour fahren konnte, werde ich in Weibern auf schlagen *
*Tosche aber mit verstärkung*


----------



## miyata (16. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auch in Weibern. Damit wir wenn ihr wollt zusammen fahren können. Sollte 9:00 Uhr als Startzeit eingeplant werden. Können ja dann noch entscheiden ob 30 oder 50 iger Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 56720 (16. Mai 2012)

Hab auch vor nach Weibern zu kommen


----------



## cklein (16. Mai 2012)

ich bin bei den Weibern


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Mai 2012)

na dann schau ich morgen mal wieviel Wasser im 3FelderWeiher ist.Ich habe allerdings nur 44/32/22 Kurbel und 32/11 Kassette und das noch 9-fach montiert.Hoffentlich komme ich da um den Weiher drumrum.Wurzeltrails,Wassergräben,Holzbrücke,Tonrohre,Wanderer und Spazierfußgänger werden wohl das letzte aus mir herauskitzeln.
Ich werde zur Vorsicht mal 3,0 bar Luft vorgewärmte Luft in meine Pneus pumpen (natürlich habe ich das Profil nach innen gedreht damit der Schlauch nicht rutscht) und das Lagerspiel meiner LookQuartz Pedale justieren.Dann noch die Aerodynamischen Überschuhe mit einstellbarenLuftansaugstutzen überziehen.
Genau,so soll es geschehen.
Schönen Vaddadag


----------



## T-Brex (17. Mai 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> n
> Ich werde zur Vorsicht mal 3,0 bar Luft vorgewärmte Luft in meine Pneus pumpen (natürlich habe ich das Profil nach innen gedreht damit der Schlauch nicht rutscht) und das Lagerspiel meiner LookQuartz Pedale justieren.Dann noch die Aerodynamischen Überschuhe mit einstellbarenLuftansaugstutzen überziehen.
> Genau,so soll es geschehen.
> Schönen Vaddadag


----------



## miyata (17. Mai 2012)

So Männers, bestes Wetter auf der Raynsayte wo die Sonne lacht. Klarer Himmel und strahlender Sonnenschein bei +1.5 Celsius. Das wird eine schöne CTF heute. Aber warm anziehen.


----------



## BlackFalcon (17. Mai 2012)

Jepp H.P im Sturzflug nach Weibern


----------



## fritzie (17. Mai 2012)

schönetourhammagemacht - schnelle Mittwochsrunde mit 5 Gemsen und Trailhunter Tosche + Klaus at its best - 850 hm + 41 km - und Eddie van Halen gibt auch wieder alles


----------



## BlackFalcon (17. Mai 2012)

*Fritzie habe von der Tour gehört, muss klasse Tempo gewesen sein*
*Weibern war einfach supiii, außer ein wenig rutschig.*


----------



## carboni1 (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo hat jemand von euch noch einen neuen Gemsen Fahrradständer?


----------



## cklein (18. Mai 2012)

Kostenpunkt pro Ständer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (18. Mai 2012)

Du solltest doch mit dem RR unterwegs sein?


----------



## BlackFalcon (18. Mai 2012)

*Heute Ruhetag!*


----------



## miyata (18. Mai 2012)

Der ist wirklich gut Kommt darauf an wer dir den "Ständer" macht. 
Kann mir jemand von den Gemsen die Tel von Klexx per PN mitteilen?


----------



## T-Brex (18. Mai 2012)

das paßt

SÄndy hat sich auch Köppel gewünscht


----------



## T-Brex (18. Mai 2012)

wir machen ne Stern-nach-Hause-Fahrt wo Du und Sylvain und SÄndy jeweils passend aussteigen könnt


----------



## BlackFalcon (18. Mai 2012)

*Gibt ihr wieder vollgasss?*


----------



## DW77 (18. Mai 2012)

Ich finde Köppel auch gut  Dann kann ich auf dem Rückweg in Höhr aussteigen


----------



## Andreas S. (18. Mai 2012)

das ist ja priiiima,
ne AussteigerTour
Da ich morgen dabbay bin gibt es kayne VollgasTour


----------



## cklein (18. Mai 2012)

meine natürlich den Fahrradständer...
Bin auch unterwegs, Carboni...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyawayJay (18. Mai 2012)

Leider kann ich morgen nicht, Sandy.....das wäre unsere Chance gewesen....
Fahre im Geiste mit Dir auf einer Höhe zum Köppel hoch 
Viel Spaß !!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (18. Mai 2012)

da bin ich aber froh dass du nicht kannst.
Ich weiß nämlich nicht ob ich mit der Übersetzung meiner Untersetzung den Berg zum Köppel hochkomme.
Habe schließlich vorne nur 3-fach.Wenn ich die Kasstte nach vorne mache und die Kurbelblätter nach hinten....hmmm,das könnte klappen.
Zur Vorsicht lass ich mal die Klingel zuhause und in die Trinkflaschen kommt nur kalorienarmes Wasser(Gewicht sparen)


----------



## BlackFalcon (19. Mai 2012)

*SORRY... heute nix Tour.*
*Magen problem*:kotz:


----------



## T-Brex (19. Mai 2012)

Rhoenzorro schrieb:


> *SORRY... heute nix Tour.*
> *Magen problem*:kotz:





...........Angst............


----------



## Dicker Bambini (19. Mai 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> das ist ja priiiima,
> ne AussteigerTour
> Da ich morgen dabbay bin gibt es kayne VollgasTour


 
Moin, 
fährst Du schon von der Haymat nach Sayn? Ich wollte heute auch mal ne Testfahrt mit dem MTB machen, da mayn Knie vorgestern layder wieder ayn Schmerz verursacht hat. Würde mich dann anschließen. 
Ansonsten nehme ich allayn Fährte auf...

Euch allen schon mal ne entspannte Tour. Si us in Diez...

Gruß


----------



## T-Brex (19. Mai 2012)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Moin,
> fährst Du schon von der Haymat nach Sayn? Ich wollte heute auch mal ne Testfahrt mit dem MTB machen, da mayn Knie vorgestern layder wieder ayn Schmerz verursacht hat. Würde mich dann anschließen.
> Ansonsten nehme ich allayn Fährte auf...
> 
> ...



na du alter "Silberfisch"...

....wie wärs mit einem Versuch ab Sayn......muß ja nicht gleich die 100km Super-Ändy-Hardcore-Tour zum Wiederaynstieg mit Auaknie sayn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicker Bambini (19. Mai 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> na du alter "Silberfisch"...
> 
> ....wie wärs mit einem Versuch ab Sayn......muß ja nicht gleich die 100km Super-Ändy-Hardcore-Tour zum Wiederaynstieg mit Auaknie sayn...


 
Hey Chief,
hatte nicht vor ne Hardcore-Tour zu fahren. Aber ehrlich gesagt wäre es für mich heute halt durch die Abbayd etwas schwierig mit Sayn fahren dann Fahrrad fahren dann haymfahren... Wann sayt ihr denn ca. am Köppel? viellaycht schaffe ich es ja von hinten od. von RaBa zu glaychen zayt oben zu sayn...
Wetter is ja wie immer...sonnenschayn um ayn...


----------



## T-Brex (19. Mai 2012)

....wie du weißt wissen wir ja nicht wer alles dabei ist.....schwierig da ne Zeit auszumachen.....ca. 1500-1600 h wäre wahrscheinlich, da Viktor 1700 h wieder in Valla sein will


----------



## Dicker Bambini (19. Mai 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....wie du weißt wissen wir ja nicht wer alles dabei ist.....schwierig da ne Zeit auszumachen.....ca. 1500-1600 h wäre wahrscheinlich, da Viktor 1700 h wieder in Valla sein will


 
Das man(n) sich da keine genaue Zeit ausmachen kann ist mir schon klar! So'n bißchen weis ich ja schon noch. Werde mal schaun wie's mit der Arbeit läuft (habe noch Zuhausearbeit von der Arbeit), und werde dann wahrscheinlich über RaBa anfahren. Im Zweifelsfall verpassen wir uns ja um max. ne 1/2 Std. 
Die gesammte Gemeinde sieht sich ja in der nächsten Woche...


----------



## Andreas S. (19. Mai 2012)

7 Aussteiger Gemsen waren auf dem Weg zum Köppel.
Gesehen hab ich ihn aber nicht.
Dafür die DownhillStrecke in Bendorf,etwas Großbachtal und den Albrechtshofauch.
2 Gemsen wurden dann aber fahnenflüchtig.Ich hab sie überall gesucht und als ich meine Karre wieder unter Kontrolle hatte war ich am Hotel Zugbrücke Grenzau gelandet.
Bis auf mich und wwck waren alle Gemsen einfach weg.Wir haben weiter gesucht und gesucht,Carboni hatte sie auch nicht gesehen.Weder in Deesen,Selters,Herschbach,Freirachdorf,Roßbach,Lautzert noch in Steimel wurden die vermissten Gemsen gesichtet.
Hoffentlich sind sie bis 24h Diez wieder zurück.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fenyfpmmiairmzfd


----------



## cklein (19. Mai 2012)

Schöne Grüße aus dem sonnigen Alpenvorland 
Bis hier war die Tour schon super und wird ab morgen durch die Alpen getoppt


----------



## T-Brex (19. Mai 2012)

Wir haben den Bambini auf der Köppelhütte getroffen 

den Limespfad kannte ich auch noch nicht....gelle Viktor: again what learned....


----------



## Deleted 56720 (19. Mai 2012)

@ Sandy
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fenyfpmmiairmzfd

Als Mountainbike-Tour würd ich die allerdings nicht bezeichnen- bist ja 60% Strasse gefahren,
Lutschertour würde besser passen - so weit ist es mir dir schon gekommen

kann nur hoffen das sich die keiner runterlädt


----------



## Andreas S. (19. Mai 2012)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> @ Sandy
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fenyfpmmiairmzfd
> 
> Als Mountainbike-Tour würd ich die allerdings nicht bezeichnen- bist ja 60% Strasse gefahren,
> ...



wo warst du denn heute?Da gibt es extra ein Highlight und wer fehlt?Wir sind mit unseren PlasteBomber die DownhillStrecke in Bendorf herunter geschreddert,dann Rheinsteig und Großbachtal ohne Ende.


----------



## Deleted 56720 (20. Mai 2012)

Musste mich noch von der anspruchsvollen CTF in Weibern erholen,
schade das so wenig Gemsen dabei waren... 

https://picasaweb.google.com/115443...authkey=Gv1sRgCLDLpJu3tduW-wE&feat=directlink

das ist ne Mountainbike-Tour
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=khkwqilumhynywag


----------



## DW77 (20. Mai 2012)

Wie sehen die Radständer denn aus???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackFalcon (20. Mai 2012)

*Hi Fiddlehaed die Ctf in Weibern war top*
*Heute gehts mir besser, werde eine Hausrunde machen.*
*Gott sei dank war ich gestern nicht bei der Tour dabei*


----------



## carboni1 (20. Mai 2012)

So zurück aus Wiesbaden 6 Gemsen vor Ort und alle im einstelligen bereich in den Ergebnislisten!


----------



## Deleted 56720 (20. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## miyata (20. Mai 2012)

Und alle mit reichlich Fango im Gepäck. So vollgesaut war ich in 20 Jahren Bikefahren noch nie. Bin mal gespannt wie das Rad bei den vielen Kettenklemmern gelitten hat. Am Ende konnte ich nicht mehr auf dem kleinen Blatt fahren.


----------



## BlackFalcon (20. Mai 2012)

miyata schrieb:


> Und alle mit reichlich Fango im Gepäck. So vollgesaut war ich in 20 Jahren Bikefahren noch nie. Bin mal gespannt wie das Rad bei den vielen Kettenklemmern gelitten hat. Am Ende konnte ich nicht mehr auf dem kleinen Blatt fahren.


 
*H.P. Der Schinderhannes war voll Fango*


----------



## carboni1 (20. Mai 2012)

miyata schrieb:


> Und alle mit reichlich Fango im Gepäck. So vollgesaut war ich in 20 Jahren Bikefahren noch nie. Bin mal gespannt wie das Rad bei den vielen Kettenklemmern gelitten hat. Am Ende konnte ich nicht mehr auf dem kleinen Blatt fahren.


 
Deshalb hab ich vorne auch drei Kettenblätter!!
Ach so Du warst noch auf dem Treppchen!


----------



## Dicker Bambini (20. Mai 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Wir haben den Bambini auf der Köppelhütte getroffen


 
Well, I do my very best.  Solange habe ich dann doch schon länger nicht mehr an einem Stück im Sattel gesessen! Und das auch noch mit Auaknie... Bin dann doch recht zufrieden. Und gekannt haben mich die Jungs auch noch...

Schade, aber die beiden Fahnenflüchtigen habe ich weder gesehen noch irgendwie eingeholt, obwohl meine Strecke fast ähnlich war.

See us all in Diez next weekend


----------



## Judo-Uwe (20. Mai 2012)

_In Emmelshausen noch gekniffen und heute doch wieder durch den Matsch gewühlt ,aber wärmer wars_
_@Hans-Peter durch abbiegen auf die 28er Strecke wurdest du noch als dritter in der AK  auf der Mittelstrecke gewertet und ausgerufen _
_Thomas Sollich in Topform 4ter Gesamt zweiter AK_
_Ich 25ter Gesamt siebter Ak_
_Sepp achter AK_
_Diez kann kommmen Wetteraussichten sind top _


----------



## Andreas S. (20. Mai 2012)

habta jot jemacht,Jungens.
Nun erholt euch schnell, denn am Wochenende ist "Finale dahoam" 
"Mia san mia"  wie es richtig gemacht wird !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (20. Mai 2012)

Gratulation an unsere Wettkämpfer !!!!

Habt Ihr gut gemacht


----------



## carboni1 (20. Mai 2012)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> _In Emmelshausen noch gekniffen und heute doch wieder durch den Matsch gewühlt ,aber wärmer wars_
> _@Hans-Peter durch abbiegen auf die 28er Strecke wurdest du noch als dritter in der AK auf der Mittelstrecke gewertet und ausgerufen _
> _Thomas Sollich in Topform 4ter Gesamt zweiter AK_
> _Ich 25ter Gesamt siebter Ak_
> ...


 
SONST WAREN KEINE GEMSEN IN DER WERTUNG?????????


----------



## Judo-Uwe (21. Mai 2012)

Dirk kannst ruhig schreiben das du AK neunter wurdest und Thomas nur deshalb vor dir lag, weil er auf die 28er Strecke abgebogen ist


----------



## carboni1 (21. Mai 2012)

Nein das ist es nicht Du hast nur nicht alle erwähnt die vor Ort waren!
Nur die Heros!

Du hast Tom und mich vergessen! Ausserdem bin ich 8. in der AK alles andere entspricht nicht der Wahrheit mehr möchte ich dazu nicht sagen!


----------



## miyata (21. Mai 2012)

Damit hier kein falsche Eindruck entsteht, ich bin nicht falsch abgebogen sondern von Anfang an die Kurzstrecke gefahren. Wenn ich dann in der Wertung anders geführt werde liegt das  nicht an mir.


----------



## carboni1 (21. Mai 2012)

Haste dich den Umgemeldet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (21. Mai 2012)

Nein! Aber bei der Zielankunft, Erfassung auf dem Bogen, zweimal darauf hingewiesen. Letztendlich ist es mir auch egal. Ich fand die Veranstaltung nicht gut organisiert und wollte nicht noch einmal 5â¬ fÃ¼rs Ummelden zahlen, da mich die Wertung eh nicht interessiert.
Ich fahr nur fÃ¼r den Streuselkuchen und den gab es nicht.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (21. Mai 2012)

miyata schrieb:


> Nein! Aber bei der Zielankunft, Erfassung auf dem Bogen, zweimal darauf hingewiesen. Letztendlich ist es mir auch egal. Ich fand die Veranstaltung nicht gut organisiert und wollte nicht noch einmal 5â¬ fÃ¼rs Ummelden zahlen, da mich die Wertung eh nicht interessiert.
> Ich fahr nur fÃ¼r den Streuselkuchen und den gab es nicht.


Hans-Peter das ist die falsche Einstellung, umgemeldet wird sich vorher,sonst kann ja jeder kreuz und quer fahren .
Richtig wÃ¤re das ein Streckenposten an der Streckenteilung steht und die Startnummer abgeknipst wird,so geschehen bei mir letztes Jahr im Rheingau-Marathon wo ich unterwegs von der Marathonstrecke auf die Halbdistanz gewechselt habe nachdem ich zwischendurch den Laufradsatz nach Reifenpanne gewechselt hatte.


----------



## miyata (21. Mai 2012)

Grundsätzlich geb ich Uwe ja recht. 
Aber selbst beim Start der Kurzstrecke standen noch Teilnehmer bei der Anmeldung Schlange. Das hätte bei der kurzfristigen Entscheidung doch noch zu fahren zeitlich nicht gereicht.


----------



## carboni1 (21. Mai 2012)

Jeder hat irgend wie Recht und es wurde jetzt genug darüber geschrieben!! Für mich persönlich hab ich entschieden das ich dort nicht mehr starten werde! Die gleiche Aussage habe ich auch von einem anderen Top-Racer(keine Gemse)! Jetzt müssen wir unsere Blicke nach Diez richten! Es gibt genug was noch gemacht werden muss z.b. die schöne Liste die wir bekommen haben usw........!!


----------



## BlackFalcon (21. Mai 2012)

*Hi Hängi, ich hab mich schon Angemeldet für Klotten*

*Die neue Schaltwerker Halle habe ich schon gesehen...*


----------



## miyata (22. Mai 2012)

Ich werd mich auch anmelden, warte aber noch auf eine schöne Startnummer
Wieviel Höhenmeter haben den sie Strecken ?
Heute ist Radpflege angesagt. Der Rest vom Sonntag muß entfernt und die Funktion für Sonntag geprüft werden.


----------



## BlackFalcon (22. Mai 2012)

*Kurzstrecke: ist ca. 30 km lang und hat ca. 770 Hm.*
*Langtrecke: ist ca. 60 km lang und hat ca. 1500 Hm.*

*Alles klaro H.P*


----------



## carboni1 (22. Mai 2012)

Rhoenzorro schrieb:


> *Kurzstrecke: ist ca. 30 km lang und hat ca. 770 Hm.*
> *Langtrecke: ist ca. 60 km lang und hat ca. 1500 Hm.*
> 
> *Alles klaro H.P*


 
Klasse endlich mal ein Beitrag von Dir womit ich auch mal was anfangen kann!


----------



## cklein (24. Mai 2012)

melde mich aus Riva del Garda zurück

1100km 15000hm

eine unvergessliche Tour


----------



## T-Brex (24. Mai 2012)

gestern ne schöne Mittwochstour mit 10 Gemsen (Apres Bike mitgezählt 12)

Leider hatten wir unterwegs Pech und einen Sturz...aber alles noch glimpflich abgegangen....
*
Am Samstag nix um ayn in Sayn !!!*


Alle Gemsen sind als Fahrer oder Begleiter in Diez beim 24 h Rennen !!!!

Die dahaymgebliebenen sind gern ayngeladen uns anzufeuern !!!!!!!in Diez!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (24. Mai 2012)

Und um die müden Fahrer zu bewirten 
So die abgefahrenen RaRa sind aufgezogen und die Lampenakkus hängen an der Leitung. Meine erstellte todo Liste hab ich natürlich im Büro liegen gelassen. Na ja, wird schon gehen.


----------



## FlyawayJay (26. Mai 2012)

http://mobile.raceresult.com/detail...=6&eventid=9775&contest=0&name=Ergebnislisten

Unter diesem Link findet ihr die aktuellen Zeiten und Platzierungen von 24h Bike around the Click aus Diez !

Drücke allen fest die Dauen, wünsche viel Spass und fällt mir nicht hin!


----------



## T-Brex (27. Mai 2012)

Das war ein anstrengendes Wochenende, aber schön 

Zurück vom 24 h Rennen in Diez !

Hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. Hat alles gepaßt !....nur unsere Pechserie nicht

Unser Flaggschiff ist schon vor Beginn beschädigt worden und im weiteren Verlauf kamen weitere Ausfälle dazu....so ist das Team das eine ganze Weile die Führung inne hatte dramatisch abgerutscht....SCHADE !!!

Dennoch haben wir gepunktet, neben dem Spaß hatten wir noch einen 2. Platz bei dem Mixed 4-er Team und eine Ehrung beim Kidsrace

Ich hoffe das alle Verletzten bald wieder "wohl auf sind" und alle gut nach Hause gekommen sind....

.....am Mittwoch wieder .....

*1700 h Schloß Sayn...Fayerabendtour mit Apres Bike*


----------



## T-Brex (27. Mai 2012)

*1700 h Schloß Sayn...Fayerabendtour mit Apres Bike* 

Licht nicht vergessen


----------



## miyata (28. Mai 2012)

Auch hier im Forum möchte ich mich ganz herzlich für die Betreuung durch die, die nicht selbst gefahren sind bedanken. Ohne euch würde vieles nicht so reibungslos ab laufen. VIELEN DANK 
Fast vergessen, einen besonderer Dank auch an unsere Fotografen Gemse. Nicht jeder würde um 4 Uhr aufstehen um uns bei der Fahrt zu Filmen!


----------



## Andreas S. (28. Mai 2012)

vermisse nix mehr )


----------



## carboni1 (29. Mai 2012)

Anhang anzeigen 231297Hier 1 Bilder von Uwe hab ich gefunden!


----------



## BlackFalcon (30. Mai 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *1700 h Schloß Sayn...Fayerabendtour mit Apres Bike*
> 
> Licht nicht vergessen


 
Ich werde nicht rechtzeitig da sein, aber wo macht hier den Apres Bike?


----------



## Schicko (30. Mai 2012)

ca.20Uhr am Lindenhof
in Sayn,die parallel Strasse
von wo Tosche wohnt!


Gruß Schicko!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burli (30. Mai 2012)

Soderle, und da geht es am Sonntag hin! Gönne mir mal die Strecke C um mal zu schauen, wo ich so auf längeren Distanzen im Momen stehe 

http://www.mtb-festival.de/mtb-festival/ausschreibung/strecke/


----------



## cklein (31. Mai 2012)

Ausbildungsort wurde von Koblenz nach Wiesbaden verlegt....hoffe ihr hattet ein super Mittwoch


----------



## BlackFalcon (31. Mai 2012)

*Leckere Bratwurst*


----------



## T-Brex (31. Mai 2012)

...deshalb warst Du sooo schnell !!!


----------



## BlackFalcon (31. Mai 2012)

*Wenn mir die Schulter nicht so probleme gemacht hätte,*
*wäre ich noch schneller gewesen*

*Ausserdem waren wir ein tolles Team!*


----------



## T-Brex (1. Juni 2012)

*Samstag um ayn in Sayn am Schloß !!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (1. Juni 2012)

Gute Idee,T-Brex.
Wenn alles so klappt wie ich mir es vorstelle ,dann bin ich auch da.


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Juni 2012)

Schon wieder in die Traube?


----------



## carboni1 (1. Juni 2012)

bestimmt hat der da einen neben job!


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Juni 2012)

sooooo,hat alles geklappt wie ich es mir gedacht habe.
Somit steht meiner 155.Teilnahme am heutigen MTB Klassiker "Um ayn in Sayn sayn" nix mehr im Wege.
Bei den vielen Voranmeldungen hoffe ich noch auf einen Platz im Startblock 1.


----------



## T-Brex (2. Juni 2012)

Für Dich als Ehrenmitglied ist immer ein Platz reserviert !!!


----------



## T-Brex (2. Juni 2012)

....fast 1300 hm und fast 70 km......ganz ordentlich

und unsere Novize "Markus" aus Lahnstein hat tapfer mitgehalten !!! ....und beim Après-Bike beim Klexx richtig aufgedreht.....

....Markus, jederzeit wieder gerne willkommen, das paßt 

Danke an die Wied-Führer, Lutz und Jens


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Juni 2012)

sehr schöne Tour hammaheutgemacht.
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.Gut das wir nicht auf die Obergemse gehört haben.Ich weiß nicht was er nimmt,aber die Dosierung ist nicht richtig.
Der wollte doch tätsächlich heute mit einer Fähre übersetzen dann mit dem Zug weiterfahren und fliegen hatte er auch auf dem Plan
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fiddelhead und alutzo haben dann das Ruder übernommen und uns eine schönen Samstag beschert.

Die Daten:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=nxadjdhchaokpvdn

da ich spät dran war mußte die Rückreise ab Oberbieber auf Assiphalt stattfinden.


----------



## T-Brex (3. Juni 2012)

...da hast Du aber was falsch verstanden....


----------



## Judo-Uwe (3. Juni 2012)

Uwe hat in Betzdorf gewonnen ! Später mehr wenn er zu hause ist !


----------



## T-Brex (3. Juni 2012)

*Der Uwenator EuroUwe ist ein Höllenhund *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (3. Juni 2012)

Scheiß Wetter, gestern so gut, da hab ich zwei LKW voll Sand geschaufelt und heute wo ich Zeit hab so ein Mist. Na wenigstens hab ich endlich mal die neuen Laufräder vollständig entlabelt. 
Wenns gegen Abend trocken ist werd ich mal ein wenig Asphalt fahren.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (3. Juni 2012)

Sehr schöne Veranstaltung, da kann sich Wiesbaden eine Scheibe abschneiden,Kaffee,Waffeln,großes Kuchenbuffet plus Leckere Nudelgerichte mit Pilzen und Fleisch das alles zum Low Budget Preis.
Tolle Strecke die Spaß gemacht hat, bis zur vorletzten Runde nur auf Platz zwei, Buschmann aus dem Sauerland aus den Augen verloren, im Teamarbeit mit Heinrich Best ab der 75.Min Tempoverschärfung und zu einer furiosen Aufholjagd gestartet.In der vorletzten Runde an Buschmann vorbei und 1. Platz sicher ins Ziel gebracht.
Renndauer 2 Std.
Nächstes Jahr auf jedenfall wieder dabei


----------



## T-Brex (3. Juni 2012)

GLÜCKWUNSCH

und

 Respekt !!!


----------



## Schicko (3. Juni 2012)

Super UweSchumacher Wetter liegt dir wohl


----------



## miyata (3. Juni 2012)

Glückwunsch Uwe, 1. Platz geht ja auch ohne Schutzbleche. Dann müssen wir uns die Veranstaltung für nächstes Jahr im Kalender vormerken. Ich fahr nur noch dort wo es Streuselkuchen gibt.


----------



## BlackFalcon (3. Juni 2012)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch super Uwe*


----------



## T-Brex (4. Juni 2012)

*Mittwoch 1700 h Fayerabendrunde*

mit Après-Bike 

(aufgrund des nicht so guten Wetters doch nicht beim Flyaway im Garten sondern beim Rabbi !....oda hätt dä noch zooo ?????Klaus und Klaus ? wißt ihr dat ???)


----------



## Schicko (4. Juni 2012)

Kään Ahnung!!!


Gruß Schicko!


----------



## T-Brex (4. Juni 2012)

...dann gugge amooh unn soah beschääd....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schicko (4. Juni 2012)

Es jod!


Gruß Schicko!


----------



## klexx (4. Juni 2012)

Wat is dat dann führn nn sprohhhch


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Juni 2012)

suahelikaudawelsch


----------



## FlyawayJay (4. Juni 2012)

Wir versuchen es dann ggf. eine Woche später bei mir ....


----------



## BlackFalcon (4. Juni 2012)

Ich dachte wir aus Hessen sind schlecht zu verstehen.

Glauben ist nicht wissen


----------



## cklein (4. Juni 2012)

Vorankündigung:
23.06. 
4-Täler-Tour (Gelbachtal, Lahntal, Mühlbachtal, Dörsbachtal) 
Start: Obernhof, 50km, 1000hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (5. Juni 2012)

....da simma dabbay.....dat is prima.....


----------



## cklein (5. Juni 2012)

wer war noch gleich der nette Herr der mit mir vorab die Tour testen wollte?


----------



## Muffeljupp (5. Juni 2012)

Wer fährst denn am Sonntag den Rhens MTB mit. Bisher haben sich ja noch nicht sonderlich viele angmeldet 

Bis Sonntag morgen habt ihr ja noch Zeit 

..wir sehen uns am Mittwoch..oder am Sonntag...!


----------



## BlackFalcon (5. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre mit


----------



## Spatz79 (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich war letztens mit einem Freund bei euch im Gebiet zum biken schöne Ecke.
WErden wenn öfters dort fahren.


----------



## T-Brex (5. Juni 2012)

...jetzt haben wir also neben dem GrätheJupp noch den MuffelJupp......mein lieber Scholli........ja Heiko, bin gespannt ob Du am Mittwoch da bist...


----------



## BlackFalcon (5. Juni 2012)




----------



## Muffeljupp (5. Juni 2012)

Ich hab extra eben mein Bike auf Vordermann gebracht...
Und die Dusche hab ich beim Klaus auch schon gemietet 

Jetzt muss schon die Hölle zufrieren...


----------



## T-Brex (5. Juni 2012)

...nimm auch Kleingeld für den Rabbi mit...


----------



## Muffeljupp (6. Juni 2012)

Ich hoffe Rabbi nimmt auch Scheine ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackFalcon (6. Juni 2012)

cklein schrieb:


> Vorankündigung:
> 23.06.
> 4-Täler-Tour (Gelbachtal, Lahntal, Mühlbachtal, Dörsbachtal)
> Start: Obernhof, 50km, 1000hm


 
 CK was gibt es zu Essen und zu Trinken?


----------



## Muffeljupp (6. Juni 2012)

Isotonischer Dosen-Prosecco...
und Salat-Rand an halber Sau mit Sahne


----------



## T-Brex (6. Juni 2012)

Muffeljupp is in da house


----------



## T-Brex (6. Juni 2012)

trotz einem starken Schauer ( den haben wir aber alle trocken in "Eiseborsch" überstanden)......haben wir ordentlich Fango vom Boden aufgesaugt
Muffeljupp hat tapfer mitgehalten ! Die Trails auf 30 km und knapp 700 hm waren wegen "Naß" auch eine kleine technische Herausforderung !
Die gloraychen Sieben haben sich beim Rabi danach sehr wohl gefühlt

*Am Samstag nix um ayn in Sayn, sondern
*
*Sonntag ab 0830 h in Rhens beim Marathon sayn !!!*


----------



## BlackFalcon (7. Juni 2012)

Muffeljupp schrieb:


> Wer fährst denn am Sonntag den Rhens MTB mit. Bisher haben sich ja noch nicht sonderlich viele angmeldet
> 
> Bis Sonntag morgen habt ihr ja noch Zeit
> 
> ..wir sehen uns am Mittwoch..oder am Sonntag...!


 
Hi Muffeljupp

Hab gesehen du hast Dich in Rhens angemeldet

Wie kommst du auf Deinen Nicknamen?

GRUSS JUPP


----------



## klexx (7. Juni 2012)

Der nickname bedeutet, das du besser vor ihm fÃ¤hrst. Hi hi hi ððð


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFalcon (7. Juni 2012)

klexx schrieb:


> Der nickname bedeutet, das du besser vor ihm fÃ¤hrst. Hi hi hi ððð
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 
 Riecht er so streng????


----------



## Muffeljupp (7. Juni 2012)

:-D

Den habe ich schon seit meiner Jugendzeit als Avatarname...
Genau weis ich es auch nicht mehr....Aber mir gefällt es.


----------



## Muffeljupp (8. Juni 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> trotz einem starken Schauer ( den haben wir aber alle trocken in "Eiseborsch" überstanden)......haben wir ordentlich Fango vom Boden aufgesaugt
> Muffeljupp hat tapfer mitgehalten ! Die Trails auf 30 km und knapp 700 hm waren wegen "Naß" auch eine kleine technische Herausforderung !
> Die gloraychen Sieben haben sich beim Rabi danach sehr wohl gefühlt
> 
> ...



Ja und vielen Dank fürs rücksichtsvolle Warten 
Es lag natürlich an meinem schweren Bike  nicht an der nicht vorhandenen Kondition. Uwe hat's gesagt, und der muss es wissen 

Freue mich auf Sonntag in Rhens beim für mich 1. Bike-Marathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (8. Juni 2012)

*Bilder vom EUROUWE aus Betzdorf !!!*


----------



## T-Brex (8. Juni 2012)

Samstag nix um ayn in Sayn

sondern dafür


*Sonntag  MTB Marathon in Rhens  *ab 0830 h


----------



## Muffeljupp (9. Juni 2012)

Wer Lust hat:
15.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Sportplatz in Rhens zur geführten Tour durch Rhens und Wälder. 

http://www.mtb-rhens.de/?p=819

Danach (17 Uhr)  können die Startnummern und Startunterlagen entgegengenommen werden. 

Bis dahin....


----------



## benni260 (9. Juni 2012)

Hi,

gestern im Stadtwald, Rittersturz hoch dann aber nicht zum  Aussichtspunkt sondern den oberen weg genommen, hab ich links einen  kleinen Pfad durch den Wald entdeckt. Dort durch und dann kam ich beim  Weg zum Aussichtspunkt raus. Anschließend ging es über die Straße weiter  in den Wald rein, bis zur nächsten Pfadgabelung. Rechts sah ziemlich  harmlos aus. Ich nahm natürlich mit meinem Yellowstone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  den linken. Die ersten 50 bis 100 meter waren einigermaßen ohne groß  abzusteigen. Doch dann wurds mit zu krass und ich musste wieder  hochklettern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Kennt den Trail jemand und ist der mitm DH gut zu bewältigen?


----------



## T-Brex (9. Juni 2012)

Frag mal im Koblenzer Threat nach da sind einiger DH´ler bei uns ist eher Tour angesagt.....


----------



## benni260 (9. Juni 2012)

Alles klar, Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackFalcon (9. Juni 2012)

Muffeljupp schrieb:


> Wer Lust hat:
> 15.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Sportplatz in Rhens zur geführten Tour durch Rhens und Wälder.
> 
> http://www.mtb-rhens.de/?p=819
> ...



Du solltest dich schonen verwöhnen lassen von Deiner Frau

Morgen ist das Rennen

Heute Ruhetag!!!


----------



## Muffeljupp (9. Juni 2012)

Shit...und jetzt ?

Vielleicht hilft es ja jetzt noch


----------



## BlackFalcon (9. Juni 2012)

1000g Nudeln essen power für morgen vielleicht hilfst


----------



## Muffeljupp (9. Juni 2012)

Ok, die Nudeln habe ich hinter mir...

Die Tour war sachte: 30km und 500hm in 2.5 Std.
Viiiiiel Sightseeing!!!


----------



## BlackFalcon (9. Juni 2012)

Dann bis morgen und schön hinter mir bleiben....


----------



## Muffeljupp (9. Juni 2012)

Das schaffe ich definitiv...
Mein Ziel: Nicht letzter werden ;-)

...bis morgen...


----------



## carboni1 (9. Juni 2012)

benni260 schrieb:


> Alles klar, Danke!


 
hallo benni, da gibt es 2 trails der ist der kö......trail und der andere vermutlich der f----fpad bei sind mit dem ht fahrbar!


----------



## benni260 (9. Juni 2012)

Also den Königsbachertrail wo man unten auf der Brücke rauskommt kenne ich. Aber den den ich meine da kommt man am ende (stufen) am Anfang des rittersturzes raus ca. 50m vom Parkplatz entfernt.


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Juni 2012)

Viel Glück für die RhenserGemsen.
Top Länderwettkampf zwischen BRD und Frankraych auf der 50km Strecke.Ich tippe:klarer Start-Ziel Sieg für Frankraych.
Das alte BRD Flaysch ist zwar zäh aber nichtstark genug.


----------



## illi3384 (10. Juni 2012)

Alle Gemsen in Rhens gut gestartet. Mal schaun wer zuerst wieder am Marktplatz ankommt î


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (10. Juni 2012)

...alle gesund und munter wieder ins Ziel gekommen ..

.....den ein oder anderen Sturz hat gegeben, aber zum Glück keiner von uns

Die Strecken wurden "teilerneuert"...sehr schön und abwechslungsreich.....der lange steile Matschanstieg zum Schluß war der Hammer...(ich hätte ihn nicht mehr gebraucht).....da war ne endlose Schiebekaravane mit jeder Menge Krämpfe zu Fuß den Berg auf unterwegs...


----------



## BlackFalcon (10. Juni 2012)

Tosche das war TOP

Und JudoUwe ist 5 geworden


----------



## T-Brex (10. Juni 2012)

Mensch Jupp...du hast geschummelt....nix unter 2 Stunden....

http://coderesearch.com/sts/services/info/20310/238/k/3080


----------



## BlackFalcon (10. Juni 2012)

Na fast hatte nur auf die Uhr geschaut.
Die paar sekunden kannste mir verzeihen
Gegen letztes Jahr eine sehr gute verbesserung!


----------



## T-Brex (10. Juni 2012)

Helmut 3. Platz AK Sen3  auf 50 km 

http://coderesearch.com/sts/services/info/20300/238/m/ac/1025

http://coderesearch.com/sts/services/info/20300/238/m/ac/1024

und 2. Platz AK U17  auf 50 km für Sylvain 

http://coderesearch.com/sts/services/info/20300/238/m/ac/1019

und Uwe auf 5. Platz AK Sen 2 auf 80 km

http://coderesearch.com/sts/services/info/20300/238/x/ac/1029


----------



## T-Brex (10. Juni 2012)

Ilka, kannst ja mal ein paar Schnappschüße posten


----------



## Muffeljupp (10. Juni 2012)

Super Verbesserung Jupp. Nächstes Jahr packst du das! 
Klasse Leistung


----------



## Muffeljupp (10. Juni 2012)

Torsten muss für nächstes Jahr ne Schaufel drauf legen... ;-)


----------



## cklein (10. Juni 2012)

Glückwunsch an die RennGemsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackFalcon (10. Juni 2012)

Danke Muffeljupp

Fürs erste mal wast du auch nicht schlecht
*
Bilder im Gesichtsbuch*


----------



## BlackFalcon (10. Juni 2012)

Was ist eigentlich mit Fritzie los

TOP Leistung!


----------



## carboni1 (10. Juni 2012)

benni260 schrieb:


> Also den Königsbachertrail wo man unten auf der Brücke rauskommt kenne ich. Aber den den ich meine da kommt man am ende (stufen) am Anfang des rittersturzes raus ca. 50m vom Parkplatz entfernt.


 
da gibt es glaub ich 2 die zur kö runter gehen!


----------



## cklein (10. Juni 2012)

Kann man von der Kurbelgarnitur auch nur die rechte Kurbel kaufen? Das Gewinde bei meiner 3-fach XT-Kurbel ist durch und die Pedale hält nicht mehr!


----------



## BlackFalcon (11. Juni 2012)

Hi CK

Soviel mir bekannt ist, kann man nur die Kurbel komplett kaufen.
Mit Lager oder ohne Lager, oder die Kettenblätter einzeln kaufen.


----------



## carboni1 (11. Juni 2012)

cklein schrieb:


> Kann man von der Kurbelgarnitur auch nur die rechte Kurbel kaufen? Das Gewinde bei meiner 3-fach XT-Kurbel ist durch und die Pedale hält nicht mehr!


 

schau mal bei ebay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muffeljupp (11. Juni 2012)

Hier ein paar Fotos vom MTB Rennen in Rhens:

https://picasaweb.google.com/110950...authkey=Gv1sRgCIab1J7T88GVzgE&feat=directlink

Das vollständige Rhenser Album findet ihr hier:
https://picasaweb.google.com/107125767608475526747/MTB2012


Und noch ein paar von letztem Mittwoch auf der Feierabend-Runde:
https://picasaweb.google.com/110950...&authkey=Gv1sRgCMzXse3krt6TdQ&feat=directlink


----------



## Muffeljupp (12. Juni 2012)

Wer fährt denn da so geile Werbung :-D
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8TzvOn_wZ4&list=PL4AC01A8B968C5B39&index=16&feature=plpp_video"]16 uphill alles schiebt fast geschafft      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Der Fritzie!!!!


----------



## FlyawayJay (12. Juni 2012)

morgen voraussichtlich nicht dabei, also folglich kein Aprés Bike bei mir ! Ist ja auch kein Wetter dafür. Warten auf Sommer


----------



## FlyawayJay (12. Juni 2012)

Muffeljupp schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn da so geile Werbung :-D
> 16 uphill alles schiebt fast geschafft      - YouTube
> 
> Der Fritzie!!!!




Wir kaufen alle bei GROTHE 
Denn nur GROTHE trifft unseren Geschmack 

Cool !


----------



## fritzie (13. Juni 2012)

Muffeljupp schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn da so geile Werbung :-D
> 16 uphill alles schiebt fast geschafft      - YouTube
> 
> Der Fritzie!!!!



verdammte Kacke - da steigt man einmal ab und voll erwischt


----------



## Judo-Uwe (13. Juni 2012)

fritzie schrieb:


> verdammte Kacke - da steigt man einmal ab und voll erwischt


Bremser von Bob 1


----------



## BlackFalcon (13. Juni 2012)

Heute leider nicht dabei bei der Feierabendrunde

Komme aber nach zum Rabi 

Tosche die scharfe Pizza wartet auf mich


----------



## cklein (13. Juni 2012)

Ich habe noch
1 Trikot, kurz, L, Neu
37 Euro


----------



## klexx (13. Juni 2012)

Hallo Jungs, 
ich bin heute nicht dabay


----------



## T-Brex (13. Juni 2012)

habe fest mit Dir gerechnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klexx (13. Juni 2012)

FlyawayJay schrieb:


> morgen voraussichtlich nicht dabei, also folglich kein Aprés Bike bei mir ! Ist ja auch kein Wetter dafür. Warten auf Sommer


 

Hallo Jay, 
wenn die "Kindtaufe" nicht hinhaut, können auch den 18 jährigen Geburtstag feiern.   (in 17,65 Jahren) 

Klexx


----------



## T-Brex (13. Juni 2012)

bis gleich ....Klexx wo schaust du Fußball ? Rabbi ?


----------



## T-Brex (13. Juni 2012)

Sieg.....

und am Samstag wie immer um

*AYN in SAYN am Schloß sayn*


----------



## BlackFalcon (15. Juni 2012)

cklein schrieb:


> Vorankündigung:
> 23.06.
> 4-Täler-Tour (Gelbachtal, Lahntal, Mühlbachtal, Dörsbachtal)
> Start: Obernhof, 50km, 1000hm



Hallöchen CK,

Ist die Tour noch aktuell?

Wo treffen wir uns den überhaupt?


----------



## cklein (15. Juni 2012)

In Obernhof an der Lahnbrücke ist ein Parkplatz!!

Rüber fahren, parken, radeln


----------



## BlackFalcon (15. Juni 2012)

Nix da wir kommen mit dem Zug

Und wieviel Uhr treffen wir uns?


----------



## cklein (15. Juni 2012)

Rate mal


----------



## T-Brex (15. Juni 2012)

....um ayn wäre stringent....


----------



## BlackFalcon (15. Juni 2012)

C.K 13.00Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (15. Juni 2012)

ich hab morgen mein 1. Date mit


----------



## T-Brex (15. Juni 2012)

....das mußte ja so kommen....aber bei denen vielen Asphalt KM machts ja auch Sinn...


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Juni 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....das mußte ja so kommen....aber bei denen vielen Asphalt KM machts ja auch Sinn...



schaunmama ob es etwas für mich ist


----------



## BlackFalcon (15. Juni 2012)

Asphaltlutscher


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Juni 2012)

aber nicht nur, guckst du in meinem Fotoalbum
Neue Bilder von24h Diez 2012


----------



## miyata (15. Juni 2012)

Die rote Sattelklemmung paßt ja farblich gar nicht zum Rest.


Andreas S. schrieb:


> ich hab morgen mein 1. Date mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (15. Juni 2012)

ist mir sowas von Wurscht,dafür hat`s ne RICHTIGE 2 x 10 fach


----------



## BlackFalcon (15. Juni 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ist mir sowas von Wurscht,dafür hat`s ne RICHTIGE 2 x 10 fach


 
Richtig Super Ändy


----------



## miyata (15. Juni 2012)

Mit den großen Kettenblättern kann man doch bestimmt nur bergab fahren.


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Juni 2012)

Rischtiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisch,ist ja auch ein Downhill Rennrad


----------



## hesinde2006 (15. Juni 2012)

> Rhoenzorro



Wann fährst du morgen nach Obernhof. Würde mich eurer Truppe gern anschliessen.


----------



## cklein (16. Juni 2012)

Obernhof ist nächste Woche


----------



## T-Brex (16. Juni 2012)

...genau.....

ich laß noch schnell abregnen, damit wir um ayn von oben trocken haben ....


----------



## T-Brex (16. Juni 2012)

...die Sonne kam nicht raus....aber von oben hats gepaßt.....und von unten haben wir ne schöne lauwarme Fangopackung bekommen


----------



## cklein (17. Juni 2012)

Nächste Woche nix um Ayn in Sayn!!!
Start wird nach Obernhof verschoben!!!


----------



## FlyawayJay (17. Juni 2012)

Der Startpunkt nächsten Mi bleibt zwar der gleiche , der Tour Abschluss findet allerdings diesmal bei mir zu Hause im Garten Pavillon statt. Dort wird zum einen das Rothaus Tannenzäpfle Party Fass  angestossen welches der Uwe für seinen MTB Podiums Platz erhalten hat...






Weiterhin werde ich ein Fass Bier meinerseits anschlagen zur Feier unseres Nachwuchs ... unsere neue Gemse Julian.... 

Vielleicht spendiert smooth noch eine Runde Brezeln. 


Also kommt recht zahlreich, Tour wird entsprechend anspruchsvoll.... Ich fahre mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackFalcon (17. Juni 2012)

Und ich habe Nachtschicht


----------



## cklein (17. Juni 2012)

Mittwoch lässt sich einrichten


----------



## cklein (17. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mal die GPX-Datei hochgeladen, damit die Jungs mit den Garmins und Co die Übersicht haben und wir uns nächsten Samstag nicht verfahren. Das ist mir beim letzten mal schon wieder passiert und die Runde wurde viel zu kurz.
Kurze Rückinfo der Teilnehmer wäre nicht schlecht!!

http://www.file-upload.net/download-4455178/Tour_86558.gpx.html


http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.86558.html


----------



## T-Brex (17. Juni 2012)

Dabbay


----------



## hesinde2006 (17. Juni 2012)

Hab heut zwei Gemsen oberhalb von Rhens gesehen; wer war das ?


----------



## Muffeljupp (17. Juni 2012)

Einer könnte ich gewesen sein...! Aber der Andere war nicht wirklich ne Gemse...er übt noch.


----------



## BlackFalcon (17. Juni 2012)

Ich war auf der Hausrunde unterwegs


----------



## Muffeljupp (17. Juni 2012)

Ich auch...halt in Rhens 
Sooooo ein geiles Wetter muss man ausnutzen und der Hexentanzplatz war sehr einladend...
Der Rest war fast MTB Strecke.


----------



## BlackFalcon (17. Juni 2012)

Ich hab der Tanz um den Vulkan gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muffeljupp (17. Juni 2012)

Du willst ja auch nächstes Jahr unter 2 Std bleiben. Da braucht man das Spiel mit dem Feuer


----------



## BlackFalcon (17. Juni 2012)

Ich möchte gern Tosches zeit knacken 1:50:24


----------



## Muffeljupp (17. Juni 2012)

Ich glaub an dich


----------



## BlackFalcon (17. Juni 2012)

Du warst ja auch nicht schlecht dabei ausbaufähig 02:07:11


----------



## miyata (18. Juni 2012)

cklein schrieb:


> Ich habe mal die GPX-Datei hochgeladen, damit die Jungs mit den Garmins und Co die Übersicht haben und wir uns nächsten Samstag nicht verfahren. Das ist mir beim letzten mal schon wieder passiert und die Runde wurde viel zu kurz.
> Kurze Rückinfo der Teilnehmer wäre nicht schlecht!!
> 
> http://www.file-upload.net/download-4455178/Tour_86558.gpx.html
> ...


 
Der Wechsel auf die andere Raynsayte ist eingeplant. Visum für fünf Stunden beantragt.


----------



## carboni1 (18. Juni 2012)

Wann soll die Tour starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (18. Juni 2012)

@ H.P. 


@ carboni 
Wie immer um 13:00


----------



## klexx (18. Juni 2012)

FlyawayJay schrieb:


> Der Startpunkt nÃ¤chsten Mi bleibt zwar der gleiche , der Tour Abschluss findet allerdings diesmal bei mir zu Hause im Garten Pavillon statt. Dort wird zum einen das Rothaus TannenzÃ¤pfle Party Fass  angestossen welches der Uwe fÃ¼r seinen MTB Podiums Platz erhalten hat...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist aber gemein,  jetzt wo ich nicht da bin wird das kind getauft....ð¢ð¢ð¢ð¢ð¢


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## klexx (18. Juni 2012)

Muffeljupp schrieb:


> Einer könnte ich gewesen sein...! Aber der Andere war nicht wirklich ne Gemse...er übt noch.



Mannoman   Seit rhens bist du als Gemse ja nicht mehr zu bremsen,   Respekt


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyawayJay (18. Juni 2012)

klexx schrieb:


> Das ist aber gemein,  jetzt wo ich nicht da bin wird das kind getauft....ð¢ð¢ð¢ð¢ð¢
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



bekommst ein Sondertermin 
Falls was Ã¼brig bleibt 
Hoffe das Wetter macht mit !

Update: Aufgrund des schlechten Wetters wird das AprÃ¨s Bike bei mir zu Hause  auf einen anderen Mittwoch verschoben, dann kÃ¶nnen auch mehr Leute.


----------



## T-Brex (20. Juni 2012)

...da war doch was.... Nachlieferung der Siegerehrung von Helmut, Rhens Marathon Mitteldistanz 50 km .....3. Platz AK Sen 3

https://picasaweb.google.com/107125767608475526747/MTB2012#5752750457241035682






MTB2012-266.jpgBild 266 von 345


----------



## FlyawayJay (20. Juni 2012)

Schöne Feierabendrunde SAYN STROMBERG NAUORT GRENZAU HÖHR BENDORF ST.SEBASTIAN URMITZ ENGERS. 36km , 500hm ohne aprèsbike und ohne Regen.


----------



## Schicko (20. Juni 2012)

FlyawayJay schrieb:


> SchÃ¶ne Feierabendrunde SAYN STROMBERG NAUORT GRENZAU HÃHR BENDORF ST.SEBASTIAN URMITZ ENGERS. 36km , 500hm ohne aprÃ¨sbike und ohne Regen.



Stimmt,bis auf aprÃ¨sbike!ð»


GruÃ Schicko!


----------



## cklein (22. Juni 2012)

Samstag startet die Tour ab Obernhof an der Lahnbrücke.
Wer die 4-Täler-Tour fahren möchte, der ist bitte bis spätestens 13:00 da.
Bis Samstag


----------



## BlackFalcon (22. Juni 2012)

C.K 
Wir sind dabei


----------



## carboni1 (22. Juni 2012)

Ich kann leider Samstags nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (22. Juni 2012)

Carboni, ich habe noch deinen "Sack" hier ;-)


----------



## Judo-Uwe (22. Juni 2012)

Bin morgen beim Ruhrbike-Festival in Wetter,Start des dritten Lauf im Rheinland-Cup,nach zwei Siegen gilt es weiterhin die Führung in der Hobbyklasse Sen2 zu verteidigen.
Sonntag gehts zum Ausradeln nach Rossbach 75+km Tour.
Viel Spaß bei der Vier-Täler-Tour


----------



## T-Brex (22. Juni 2012)

..dann drücken wir Dir alle ganz fest die Daumen !!


----------



## Burli (22. Juni 2012)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Bin morgen beim Ruhrbike-Festival in Wetter,Start des dritten Lauf im Rheinland-Cup,nach zwei Siegen gilt es weiterhin die Führung in der Hobbyklasse Sen2 zu verteidigen.
> Sonntag gehts zum Ausradeln nach Rossbach 75+km Tour.
> Viel Spaß bei der Vier-Täler-Tour



Hau sie alle wech ;.)


----------



## BlackFalcon (23. Juni 2012)

Uwe fahr sie alle platt

Heute vier Tälertour juhu

H.P bring ja den Streuselkuchen mit


----------



## T-Brex (23. Juni 2012)

Zur Vereinfachung gibts in Facebook jetzt die BrexbachGemsen* Seite*

http://www.facebook.com/BrexbachGemsen

Dies ist eine offene Seite für Jedermann.


----------



## hesinde2006 (23. Juni 2012)

> Heute vier Tälertour juhu


Ich fahr auch gleich los und fahr euch hinterher. Schaffs nicht mehr pünktlich....


----------



## Judo-Uwe (23. Juni 2012)

Zurück vom Ruhrbikefestival....Die Starter des Rheinland-Cups standen in der ersten und zweiten Reihe des Starterfeldes dahinter 250 Fahrer des SKS-und NRW-Cups die eine Runde mehr fahren mußten.
Ich hörte hinter mir die Hufen scharren und gab Vollgas in der Einführungsrunde, toll das komplette Feld anzuführen, die Taktik ging nicht auf, das Pulver war schneller verschossen.
Platz 2 war das Ergebniss Richard Buchmann dem ich in Betzdorf vier Minuten eingeschenkt hatte, heute vor mir.
Noch führe ich die Gesamtwertung Finalentscheidung am 29.09. in Herdorf.
So morgen nach Rossbach.
Montag gehts für acht Tage auf Samos: biken,wandern und windsurfen.


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Juni 2012)

sehr schön Uwe.
So ist das mit der Taktik. Entweder-oder.
Ich denke du wirst es in Herdorf klar machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muffeljupp (23. Juni 2012)

2. Platz ist ja nicht sooooo schlecht. Hat doch schon viel Schönes 

  .... Trotzdem


----------



## T-Brex (23. Juni 2012)

Genau zwei 1. Plätze und ein 2. Platz.....also Bitte.....da sollte gar beim letzten Rennen ggf. ein 3.Platz für den Gesamtsieg reichen


----------



## cklein (23. Juni 2012)

Super Leistung Uwe, weiter so 

Wir sind zurück von der 4-Täler-Tour, oder soll ich sagen Robin-Hood-Tour 

8 Gemsen haben den Brennnesseln gezeigt wo der Hammer hängt. 

Bis auf kleine Materialschäden und ein wenig Umweg war es aus meiner Sicht eine sehr schöne Tour. Viele schöne kleine Pfade. Da klopfe ich mir mal auf meine rechte Schulter 
Für die Tragepassagen kann ich nichts...ich habe den Weg nicht gebaut 

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/191944447

Man kann gut erkennen, wo der Umweg war 

Bilder kommen gleich


----------



## T-Brex (23. Juni 2012)

...das hört sich ja interessant an 

die Bilder kannste auch in Facebook zeigen...geht glaube ich einfacher....die Seite ist offen....kann jeder die Bilder sehen

http://www.facebook.com/BrexbachGemsen


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Juni 2012)

cklein schrieb:


> Super Leistung Uwe, weiter so
> 
> Wir sind zurück von der 4-Täler-Tour, oder soll ich sagen Robin-Hood-Tour
> 
> ...



Foddos?
da bin ich mal gespannt,wer hat da wen durch die Brennesseln getragen?
Ich hab bestimmt mal wieder etwas verpasst.


----------



## BlackFalcon (23. Juni 2012)

CK du sagst es Robin Hood Tour
Neues Schaltauge montiert!

Ein Dankeschön von Alex soll ich ausrichten hat ihr sehr gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackFalcon (23. Juni 2012)

EuroUwe Du schaffst das


----------



## T-Brex (23. Juni 2012)

Mensch Jupp haste die "Sahnebiene" dabbay gehabt....wenn ich das gewußt hätte, wäre ich sogar mit ´m Krückstock mitgefahren


----------



## cklein (23. Juni 2012)

wie kann ich auf der Facebookseite ein ganzes Album hochladen???


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Juni 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Mensch Jupp haste die "Sahnebiene" dabbay gehabt....wenn ich das gewußt hätte, wäre ich sogar mit ´m Krückstock mitgefahren



...machst du das nicht schon immer?


----------



## T-Brex (23. Juni 2012)

hilf mal lieber dem Chris....mit dem Hochladen....da bin ich nicht der Fachmann....


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Juni 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> hilf mal lieber dem Chris....mit dem Hochladen....da bin ich nicht der Fachmann....



ich hab doch keine Fotos?


----------



## T-Brex (23. Juni 2012)

....keine Fotos von Dir....hilf ihm seine ON zu bringen...


----------



## cklein (23. Juni 2012)




----------



## T-Brex (23. Juni 2012)

...da wäre ich auch gerne dabbay gewesen....die Tour schreit doch nach Wiederholung.....oder


----------



## FlyawayJay (24. Juni 2012)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Zurück vom Ruhrbikefestival....Die Starter des Rheinland-Cups standen in der ersten und zweiten Reihe des Starterfeldes dahinter 250 Fahrer des SKS-und NRW-Cups die eine Runde mehr fahren mußten.
> Ich hörte hinter mir die Hufen scharren und gab Vollgas in der Einführungsrunde, toll das komplette Feld anzuführen, die Taktik ging nicht auf, das Pulver war schneller verschossen.
> Platz 2 war das Ergebniss Richard Buchmann dem ich in Betzdorf vier Minuten eingeschenkt hatte, heute vor mir.
> Noch führe ich die Gesamtwertung Finalentscheidung am 29.09. in Herdorf.
> ...



Uwe, du machst das schon ! Klasse Leistung ...... You-Little-piggiiiiiie.
@cklein, schöne Tour gemacht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzie (24. Juni 2012)

Hey Chris - schönetourhammagemacht - thx 4 guide - tolle Gegend der Taunus


----------



## carboni1 (24. Juni 2012)

Wir waren heute in Roßbach tolle Tour mit Super netten Leuten vom Tempo war alles im grünen Bereich keiner hatte Probleme gehabt dran zu bleiben und wir waren nicht langsam! Ca. 80 km und gut 1500 hm!


----------



## klexx (24. Juni 2012)

fritzie schrieb:


> Hey Chris - schönetourhammagemacht - thx 4 guide - tolle Gegend der Taunus



Hey fritzie 
schön das du samstags wieder mitfährst.
Hier in Riva ist es so heiß, wir können nur Abends eine Runde drehen. Ansonsten Pool und lecker Weizen

Klexx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cklein (24. Juni 2012)

welche Gemsen habe ich Heute in Lorch gesehen?


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Juni 2012)

noch 2 Wochen dann bin ich auch in Italianien.
@fritzie  -  an deinem Puls gibts ja mal gaaaaar nix auszusetzen.
Den hätt ich auch mal gerne bei so einer Tour.

Der eine oder andere fährt morgen auch in Urlaub.
Viel Spaß in Griechenland!


----------



## BlackFalcon (24. Juni 2012)

Heute in Mandern mit Sahnebiene wie Tosche gepflegt zu sagen.
Über 70km und 1410hm sau geile Tour gemacht
Wochenrückblick!
Insgesamt 242km und 3744hm.
Und jetzt habe ich mein Weizen verdient


----------



## Schicko (24. Juni 2012)

Das ist aber ein fleisiges
Bienchenð


GruÃ Schicko!


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Juni 2012)

Rhoenzorro schrieb:


> Heute in Mandern mit Sahnebiene wie Tosche gepflegt zu sagen.
> Über 70km und 1410hm sau geile Tour gemacht
> Wochenrückblick!
> Insgesamt 242km und 3744hm.
> Und jetzt habe ich mein Weizen verdient



was willste mit Weizen? Da backt man Brot mit.
Pflege lieber mal das Bienchen


----------



## T-Brex (24. Juni 2012)

Mensch Jupp...

das ist der Forum Aliasname von Alex !!!!!!!!!!

nicht meine Erfindung, sondern ganz selbst die Frau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackFalcon (24. Juni 2012)

Ändy ich lasse mich Pflegen

Tosche ich werde ihr es ausrichten


----------



## T-Brex (24. Juni 2012)

Mensch Jupp,

den Rhönzorro haste Dir doch auch selbst ausgedacht....so wie sie die Sahnebiene.....Bingo ??


----------



## cklein (24. Juni 2012)

Kommen deine grauen Haare von der "Sahnebiene"?? Der junge Hüpfer macht dich bestimmt richtig fertig


----------



## carboni1 (24. Juni 2012)

Hier das Foto von Roßbach!


----------



## T-Brex (24. Juni 2012)

....vor der Dopingkontrolle ??........

das neue MCKenzie Bike vom Carboni ist auch eine richtige Waffe...wenn der Ständer, die Schutzbleche usw. abgebautsind, ist das ein reines Racebike
...bei den Farben hätte ich allerdings zu Grau rot tendiert....das Blau paßt nicht zu den Klamotten...

und wo war der SÄndy...??....habt ihr da vor der Damentoilette gewartet, das er rauskommt ??


----------



## BlackFalcon (24. Juni 2012)

Carboni das Blaue Bike hinter dir, ist wohl deins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (24. Juni 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....vor der Dopingkontrolle ??........
> 
> das neue MCKenzie Bike vom Carboni ist auch eine richtige Waffe...wenn der Ständer, die Schutzbleche usw. abgebautsind, ist das ein reines Racebike
> ...bei den Farben hätte ich allerdings zu Grau rot tendiert....das Blau paßt nicht zu den Klamotten...
> ...



ich durfte nicht auf das Foto.Man hat mich gefragt:"Andy machst du von _*uns*_ein Gruppenfoto?"


----------



## T-Brex (24. Juni 2012)

Achso....

...und wie hat der Carboni sich mit saynem neuen MCKenzie Renner geschlagen ?

..ist aber wieder ein 26er.....hat er sich von den 29er doch wieder losgesagt ?!?


----------



## carboni1 (24. Juni 2012)

Andy hatte das flasche Trikot an sonst wäre Er bestimmt auch auf dem Bild!

Das war nach der Dopingkontrolle weshalb wir auch so Fröhlich waren das keiner Erwischt wurde!


----------



## T-Brex (24. Juni 2012)

...ahhh.....dann is ok.....und das McKenzie ??.....zufrieden ??

...aber scheiß Farbe....blau geht gar nicht....zwar immer noch besser als grün oder kackbraun....aber nee......da haste Dich aber ganz schön vergriffen


----------



## Highme (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo, hab ne kleine Zwischenfrage an euch Ortskundige. Mir hat jemand erzählt (ein Bendorfer, hat nix mit Radfahren zu tun, spaziert nur) das vom Albrechtshof runter ein Pfad geht, der von Mountenbikern oft befahren wird. Raus kommen soll er unten zwischen Brauhaus und der Infotafel an der Mühlenstraße. Hab mir das auf der Karte mal angeschaut, einen komplett durchgehenden Weg kann ich da nicht erkennen. Kennt ihr den zufällig? Ist der auch für einen MTB-Anfänger - also für mich - zum üben geeignet? Danke schon mal für die Info im voraus.


----------



## T-Brex (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ja dort gibt es den Weg. Er ist normal zu fahren. Es gibt auch andere Wege um als "Anfänger" normal zu fahren.
LG


----------



## Highme (25. Juni 2012)

Danke. Da drück mir mal die Daumen das ich mir nicht den Hals breche  Werd`s am We mal probieren.


----------



## BlackFalcon (25. Juni 2012)

Morgen wird eine Köppeltour gemacht

Und das Weizen trinke ich auf die Gemsen


----------



## cklein (26. Juni 2012)

ist morgen nach der Tour noch was angesetzt?


----------



## T-Brex (26. Juni 2012)

...ay sicher....allerdings nicht das Dings bei Brinks, sondern ein kurzes Après entweder beim Rabbi oder beim Schütteler, je nach Wetter....


Also, morgen 1700 h ab Schloß Sayn Fayerabendtour !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackFalcon (26. Juni 2012)

Feierabendrunde wir haben den Köppel bezwungen.
Dabei kam raus 55,4km, 860hm Sahnebiene im Schlepptau


Viel Spass bei der heutigen Feierabendrunde, ich habe Spätschicht


----------



## T-Brex (27. Juni 2012)

Fayerabendrunde mit ohne Jupp und Sahnebiene, dafür 8 flotte Gemsen, auf insgesamt 42 km mit gut 750 Hm 

..und unsere Neugemse Markus hat super mitgehalten ..Du bist an Bord..


----------



## cklein (28. Juni 2012)

schöne Feierabendrunde


----------



## Schicko (28. Juni 2012)

Noch bis zum Elfmeterschießen beim Rabbi ausgehart und danach ins
Bett gefallen!!


----------



## T-Brex (29. Juni 2012)

und morgen wie immer:


*um ayn in Sayn *


am Schloß, bitte recht zahlraych erschayn...


----------



## cklein (29. Juni 2012)

heute mal eine schöne Regentour gemacht.
Diez - Montabaur - Höhr - Bendorf - Rheintal - Köln
Ab Bendorf hat es durchgängig geregnet, aber frag nicht nach Sonnenschein!
Morgen fahre ich am Dreiländereck um Aachen und Sonntag gibt es einen Lauf.
Euch viel Spaß


----------



## klexx (29. Juni 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> und morgen wie immer:
> 
> 
> *um ayn in Sayn *
> ...



Bin morgen um die Zeit noch auf Autobahn,   Aber ab Mittwoch wieder dabay

Klexx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## klexx (29. Juni 2012)

cklein schrieb:


> heute mal eine schÃ¶ne Regentour gemacht.
> Diez - Montabaur - HÃ¶hr - Bendorf - Rheintal - KÃ¶ln
> Ab Bendorf hat es durchgÃ¤ngig geregnet, aber frag nicht nach Sonnenschein!
> Morgen fahre ich am DreilÃ¤ndereck um Aachen und Sonntag gibt es einen Lauf.
> Euch viel SpaÃ



Ich bringe die Sonne mit aus Italien,   Und weil die uns das Finale geklaut haben,  kriegen sie die ðnicht mehr wiederððð


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fritzie (30. Juni 2012)

schönetourhammagemacht - mit 6 Gemsen bei schwülem Wetter leicht angschwitzt rund um Straßenhaus - 50 km + 1030 hm - bleibt nur die Frage ob Tosche sich noch an sein neues Big Bike gewöhnt oder nicht ? - stehen tät es ihm schon - so farblich und racemäßig und überhaupt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muffeljupp (30. Juni 2012)

klexx schrieb:


> Ich bringe die Sonne mit aus Italien,   Und weil die uns das Finale geklaut haben,  kriegen sie die ðnicht mehr wiederððð
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Wag dich die Sonne mit zu nehmen. Wir hatten letzten Jahr schon keine...
Ich kann die ja mitbringen, wenn ich wieder komme 

Hatte bei dem schwÃ¼len Wetter schon dran gedacht, dein BÃ¼ro zu benutzen, jetzt wo du die Klimaanlage hast ;-) Aber eure Etage ist im Moment schwer langweilig... 



Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## BlackFalcon (30. Juni 2012)

fritzie schrieb:


> schönetourhammagemacht - mit 6 Gemsen bei schwülem Wetter leicht angschwitzt rund um Straßenhaus - 50 km + 1030 hm - bleibt nur die Frage ob Tosche sich noch an sein neues Big Bike gewöhnt oder nicht ? - stehen tät es ihm schon - so farblich und racemäßig und überhaupt


 
Tosche jetzt auch mit 29er unterwegs?


----------



## klexx (30. Juni 2012)

29" von Tosche?   Wo ist ein Bild, das will ich sehen

Her damit


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Brex (30. Juni 2012)

....so entstehen Gerüchte..


....ist anscheinend Gerüchtewetterlage....


aber nee....war ein Testbike....schwer wie Blay.........aber war mal interessannt mit nem 29er ne Tour zu fahren....Moritz machts möglich..

..und Fritzie....es waren knapp 60 km......

und am besten heute :

mit Marko haben wir jetzt die 2. Lahnsteiner Gemse ,die super paßt !!!!.....Marko Du bist an Bord....bis Samstag !


----------



## fritzie (30. Juni 2012)

hihihihohohohuhuhuhu - ich wußt genau wer darauf anspringt . . . .


----------



## T-Brex (30. Juni 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (30. Juni 2012)

könnte heulen.
Habs heute nicht geschafft nach Sayn zu kommen.Ist`s jemand aufgefallen?
Frühestens Ende Juli wieder möglich.


----------



## T-Brex (30. Juni 2012)

.....wie....aufgefallen..?.....eine Tour ohne SÄndy fällt immer auf...


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Juni 2012)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> mach dir nichts draus, ich auch nicht..
> Hab stattdessen mit Stefan Herrmann Fahrtechnik geübt. War auch mal was...
> 
> Morgen gehts nach Stromberg zum Flowtrail
> ...



 sehr schön,ich hoffe der Stefan kann jetzt mit seiner Karre gescheit umgehen


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Juni 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> .....wie....aufgefallen..?.....eine Tour ohne SÄndy fällt immer auf...



ich hoffe das spricht füüüüür mich

morgen ein kurzes Ründchen wird schon möglich sein


----------



## T-Brex (30. Juni 2012)

....der war wirklich sehr sehr gut....




Andreas S. schrieb:


> sehr schön,ich hoffe der Stefan kann jetzt mit seiner Karre gescheit umgehen


----------



## BlackFalcon (1. Juli 2012)

Heute eine Regen Tour gemacht durchs Eltzbachtal.
Von Monreal bis an die Mosel schön wars


----------



## macube (1. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute, 
war jetzt schon zwei Mal bei euch und bin total begeistert.
Werde öfter dazukommen.
Gruß aus Lahnstein.


----------



## T-Brex (1. Juli 2012)

...du bekommst ja noch nen Drehwurm..


----------



## macube (1. Juli 2012)

...war die Idee meiner Frau


----------



## T-Brex (2. Juli 2012)

...und am Mittwoch wieder 


*Fayerabendrunde 1700 h ab Schloß Sayn*

mit Après-Bike.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macube (2. Juli 2012)

...werde um 17 Uhr dabei sein  Freu mich schon auf euch!


----------



## Deleted 56720 (2. Juli 2012)

Heimlich gefilmt: Europameister Judo-Uwe beim Erbeskopf Marathon 2011 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWDZSUfn0uY"]10. Erbeskopf MTB Marathon 2011 .mov      - YouTube[/nomedia]



scheint ne schöne Veranstaltung zu sein wenns nur nicht so weit wäre 

nächste Sonntag gehts wieder los 
http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de/joomla/


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Juli 2012)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Heimlich gefilmt: Europameister Judo-Uwe beim Erbeskopf Marathon 2011
> 
> 10. Erbeskopf MTB Marathon 2011 .mov      - YouTube
> 
> ...



ich wünsche dir viel Glück und vorallem Viel Spaß.
Ist das Patsche-Händchen wieder ok?


----------



## Deleted 56720 (2. Juli 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ich wünsche dir viel Glück und vorallem Viel Spaß.
> Ist das Patsche-Händchen wieder ok?



Ich fahr nicht mit, die Anfahrt ist mir zu weit 

Handy geht so..

und selbst was macht die Klavikulafraktur ?


----------



## BlackFalcon (3. Juli 2012)

Da Morgen Sahnebiene nicht so früh von der Arbeit weg kann. 
Fahren wir beide durchs Schweizertal


----------



## T-Brex (3. Juli 2012)

Fayerabendtour mit den Gemsen....kayne Sahnebienetour


----------



## BlackFalcon (3. Juli 2012)

In gedanken bei euch


----------



## T-Brex (3. Juli 2012)

ja ja...


----------



## BlackFalcon (3. Juli 2012)

ja ja.... heißt leck mich am A...... tztztztz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (4. Juli 2012)

Ich bin irgendwie total fertig. 
Die letzten Tage waren zu viel Sport.
Muss bei dem schönen Wetter passen.
Schicko, schickst du mir bitte deine Kontodaten. Überweise dir das Geld von letzter Woche.
Samstag ist die große Westerwald-Rundfahrt, bin also nicht um ayn in Sayn.
Euch viel Spaß


----------



## T-Brex (4. Juli 2012)

schöne Fayerabendtour...mit 11 Gemsen....über 42 km und knapp 800 hm....

Après beim Schütteler mit legga Schnitzelbrötchen

....den macube Marco haben wir aber nicht gesehen....hat den Weg nicht mehr gefunden....??


----------



## carboni1 (4. Juli 2012)

Ja schön war's !


----------



## macube (4. Juli 2012)

Hi, ja ich bin heute Mittag alleine Gefahren, weil ich noch Urlaub habe und das Wetter sooooo super war  Bin nächsten Mittwoch am Start. VG


----------



## macube (4. Juli 2012)

Ist von den Brexbach-Gemsen jemand auch am Erbeskopf kommenden Sonntag? Werde dort beim Rennen mitmachen.


----------



## T-Brex (4. Juli 2012)

...wir hatten zum Glück auch gutes Wetter...

und am nächsten Samstag gilts wieder:



*Samstag um ayn in Sayn am Schloß sayn*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (4. Juli 2012)

macube schrieb:


> Ist von den Brexbach-Gemsen jemand auch am Erbeskopf kommenden Sonntag? Werde dort beim Rennen mitmachen.


ja, der Judo Uwe gewinnt dort


----------



## macube (4. Juli 2012)

...freue mich schon voll. Vielleicht lerne ich den JudoUwe mal persönlich kennen.


----------



## T-Brex (5. Juli 2012)

macube schrieb:


> ...freue mich schon voll. Vielleicht lerne ich den JudoUwe mal persönlich kennen.


++
...das sollte durchaus möglich sein, wenn sayn Management nix aynzuwenden hat..


----------



## macube (5. Juli 2012)

Management und Security


----------



## fritzie (5. Juli 2012)

radle gestern abend noch schön gemütlich nach Nauort hoch und wer kommt da im Eiltempo angerauscht - der Hans -  der kanns - wo wollte der wohl noch hin ? - ich weiß es . . .


----------



## BlackFalcon (5. Juli 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> schöne Fayerabendtour...mit 11 Gemsen....über 42 km und knapp 800 hm....
> 
> Après beim Schütteler mit legga Schnitzelbrötchen
> 
> ....den macube Marco haben wir aber nicht gesehen....hat den Weg nicht mehr gefunden....??


 
Gestern hatten wir mehr hm und mehr km 

Aber auch keine legga Schnitzelbrötchen...


----------



## BlackFalcon (5. Juli 2012)

*Vorankündigung!*

*2. Klottener Mountainbike Cup am 29.07.2012*

Würde mich freuen, wenn paar Gemsen mit kommen würden.


----------



## macube (5. Juli 2012)

Bin zwar noch keine Gemse, werde aber dort auch starten.


----------



## BlackFalcon (5. Juli 2012)

macube schrieb:


> Bin zwar noch keine Gemse, werde aber dort auch starten.


 
Was noch nicht ist, kann doch noch werden


----------



## macube (5. Juli 2012)

...ich arbeite daran, da die letzten Treffen mit euch klasse waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (5. Juli 2012)

*Samstag um ayn in Sayn am Schloß *


----------



## CF-Rafi (5. Juli 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *Samstag um ayn in Sayn am Schloß *



Abend,
falls ich es zeitlich hinbekomme,werde ich evtl. Sa um Ayn in Sayn dabbay sayn.......als Wiedereinsteiger.....brauche aber keine "Wiedereinsteiger-Tour"

Erbeskopf muss ich  dieses Jahr ausfallen lassen.
Ist eine tolle Veranschtaltung.Den Teilnehmer viel Spass dabei


----------



## T-Brex (5. Juli 2012)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Abend,
> falls ich es zeitlich hinbekomme,werde ich evtl. Sa um Ayn in Sayn dabbay sayn.......als Wiedereinsteiger.....




Super.  Hoffentlich klappts.
 Dann kannste unsere beiden neuen Lahnsteiner kennenlernen....ggf. könnt ihr dann zusammen mal ne Tour dort führen


----------



## fritzie (7. Juli 2012)

supergeiletourhammagemacht - auf Lutz Traumpfaden mit 9 dann 8 dann 7 dann 6 dann 5 Gemsen zum Mahlberg - 65 km 1320 hm  - gute Besserung an Thomas + Victor - Rafi biste wieder gut in Kowelenz gelandet ?


----------



## macube (7. Juli 2012)

Tolle Idee!!!!!


----------



## CF-Rafi (7. Juli 2012)

fritzie schrieb:


> supergeiletourhammagemacht - auf Lutz Traumpfaden mit 9 dann 8 dann 7 dann 6 dann 5 Gemsen zum Mahlberg - 65 km 1320 hm  - gute Besserung an Thomas + Victor - Rafi biste wieder gut in Kowelenz gelandet ?



   nach dem 15 km langem Rhein-Trailbin ich auch wieder daheim gelandet und mein Tacho zeigte am Ende 91 km und 1350 Hm

  Es hat Spass gemacht nach einer langen Pause mal wieder mit den Gemsen in der Brex zu fahren.
    Dank Lutz haben wir auch eine schöne Trail-Tour bei tollem Wetter abgespult.Leider mussten zwei von uns nach einem Sturz die Tour abbrechen (gute Besserung an die Neugemse..und der Müsli wirds auch überleben ).


....und jetzt ist chillen angesagt


----------



## T-Brex (7. Juli 2012)

ja..9 kleine Gemsenlayn...sind losgezogen.....

auf den ersten Kilometern wars dann "gefährlich".....da gabs einige Ausfälle.....ich hoffe alle "Bruchpiloten" sind gut nach hause gekommen und wohlauf 

die 1000 Höhenmeter hatten wir schon bei KM 35 hinter uns.....
... wirklich eine super Alutzotour mit ganz vielen neuen Ecken....die kennt bestimmt noch nicht mal der EuroUwe

...bis Mittwoch...


----------



## TheSixty (8. Juli 2012)

Hey! Ich komme aus Köln, hätte aber auch mal Lust eine Tour in der Eifel zu fahren. Wollte die Tage irgendwann mal vielleicht alleine los, aber mit einer Truppe zu fahren, wäre sicherlich auch ganz nett. Ich kenn mich ja gar nicht aus. Nehme aber Zeit und Handy mit GPS mit und dann einfach drauf los. Wie immer


----------



## macube (8. Juli 2012)

Also... der Erbeskfmarathon war super. Die Strecke war extrem vermascht und das Wetter spielte etwas verrückt  Gruß an die Gemse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (9. Juli 2012)

Gestern noch downhill die Skipiste am Erbeskopf,heute zum Ausrollen uphill die Skipiste am Mahlberg.
War gestern wieder eine Schlammschlacht am Erbeskopf,da ich von Anfang dabei bin, ist es schon eine Pflichtveranstaltung für mich, die immer noch Spaß macht.  
Es waren sogar zusätzlich neue Trails dabei.
Ca. 50 km mit Hans von der SIG zusammen gefahren, runter imTrail war
ich vorne, berghoch Hans.
"Berghoch wird gewonnen,bergrunter kann mann nur verlieren"
@tosche mittwoch geht in Ordnung,konnte tauschen


----------



## T-Brex (9. Juli 2012)

....ja Mittwoch Fayerabendrunde ab


*1700h Schloß Sayn*

mit Après Bike beim Flyaway-Jay


----------



## carboni1 (9. Juli 2012)

Werde versuchen am Mittwoch da zu sein!


----------



## FlyawayJay (10. Juli 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....ja Mittwoch Fayerabendrunde ab
> 
> 
> *1700h Schloß Sayn*
> ...



Ein neuer Versuch.....
zurück aus Holland. Dann werde ich am Mittwoch mal mit Euch wieder das Flachland verlassen  und ab in die schösten Wälder hier vor Ort.
Anschliessend Tourabschluss bei mir im Garten....hoffen auf das richtige Wetter.


----------



## cklein (10. Juli 2012)

werde versuchen Morgen am Start zu sein


----------



## BlackFalcon (10. Juli 2012)

FlyawayJay schrieb:


> Ein neuer Versuch.....
> zurück aus Holland. Dann werde ich am Mittwoch mal mit Euch wieder das Flachland verlassen  und ab in die schösten Wälder hier vor Ort.
> Anschliessend Tourabschluss bei mir im Garten....hoffen auf das richtige Wetter.



Also wie soll es morgen werden....

Gibt es dieses mal eine Party?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klexx (10. Juli 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....ja Mittwoch Fayerabendrunde ab
> 
> 
> *1700h Schloß Sayn*
> ...



Bin morgen dabay

Klexx


----------



## Dicker Bambini (10. Juli 2012)

Tach Gemeinde,
hat jemand Interesse in Duisburg beim 24h-Rennen teilzunehmen. Könnte nen Startplatz in einem 8er Team vermitteln. Kann selbst leider nicht, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand Zeit und Lust. 
Habe schon viel gehört und ein paar Dinge gesehen. Muß riesig sein. Wenn Interesse bitte PN dann gibts Info's über die Konditionen...

Gruß an Alle und viel Spaß morgen... wie immer Mittwoch's-Runde

Gruß Bambini

Entschuldigung ... 03.08.-05.08.2012


----------



## FlyawayJay (12. Juli 2012)

Es war ein super tolle Mittwochs Tour !
Toschi, super Strecken ! Alles bekannt - aber in dieser Kombination nie gefahren ! Klasse !!!!!













Danke auch an alle PartyGemsen für den sehr netten Aprés Bike, Danke für das Kissen für J.

Schön dass auch die andere Rheinseite heute durch H.P. vertreten war und ebenfalls mit zum AprésBike gekommen ist.

Danke an Pizza Heimbach ! We love u !

Special Thanks to BLONDIE 





Rest folgt 


HEUT


----------



## miyata (12. Juli 2012)

Ja war eine nette Tour und ein schöner Abschluss. Den Blick von der Burg auf meine Raynsayte fand ich schon beeindruckend. Besonders die anrückende Regenfront sah gut aus. 
Und noch viel besser, ich kann wieder Beiträge einstellen


----------



## klexx (12. Juli 2012)

miyata schrieb:


> Ja war eine nette Tour und ein schöner Abschluss. Den Blick von der Burg auf meine Raynsayte fand ich schon beeindruckend. Besonders die anrückende Regenfront sah gut aus.
> Und noch viel besser, ich kann wieder Beiträge einstellen



Wodran lag es denn?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## klexx (12. Juli 2012)

FlyawayJay schrieb:


> Es war ein super tolle Mittwochs Tour !
> Toschi, super Strecken ! Alles bekannt - aber in dieser Kombination nie gefahren ! Klasse !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




Super Strecken, Nettes Apres, 

Da hast du aber leicht untertrieben,  

unbeschreiblich, phänomenal, grandios............




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## miyata (12. Juli 2012)

klexx schrieb:


> Wodran lag es denn?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Keine Ahnung ! Rechner hat sich gestern updates geladen und heute beim Start geladen. Danach ging es wieder. 
Dein Vorschlag mit einem Versuch auf einem anderen Rechner hätte auch gezeigt, dass es am Notebook liegen muß.


----------



## fritzie (12. Juli 2012)

coole Tour und cooler Abschluß gestern - Thx 2 Jens 4 Beer + Würstels


----------



## T-Brex (12. Juli 2012)

...ja scheeee woars.....wie immer


und am Samstag gilts wieder:


*um ayn in Sayn *


am Schloß sayn.


----------



## macube (12. Juli 2012)

...es scheint mir so, als hätte ich was verpasst. Dafür bin ich aber am Samstag startklar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo Gemsen, kann morgen leider nicht in Klotten zur Streckenbesichtigung. 
Hab wieder so arge Probleme mit dem linken Knie, dass ich am Montag zum Arzt muß. Meine Erfahrung nach insgesamt 7 Knie-Op's sagt mir, dass die nächste ansteht. 
Schöner Scheiß


----------



## T-Brex (13. Juli 2012)

Aua.....hoffentlich irrst Du Dich

..am Mittwoch waren es zwar nur 28 km...aber durch die Höhenmeter und vielen Trails waren wir ja doch 2h40 unterwegs...sei froh das es nicht mehr war...sonst wärs heute ggf. noch schlimmer mit dem Knie...


----------



## miyata (13. Juli 2012)

Hatte nichts mit der Tour zu tun, seit gestern gingen die Probleme los und ich kann das Knie nicht beugen. Da liegt etwas im weg. Naja, ich weiß ja das es damit immer wieder Schwierigkeiten geben kann und irgendwann eins aus Metall rein soll. Es ist den Ärzten aber noch zu früh.


----------



## T-Brex (13. Juli 2012)

..scheibenkleister....


----------



## miyata (13. Juli 2012)

Jo, ist zwar ärgerlich, aber das mach ich ja schon seit vielen Jahren mit. Im Schnitt alle zwei Jahre eine OP. Deswegen kein Stress.


----------



## BlackFalcon (13. Juli 2012)

Gute Besserung H.P

Mach dir nichts draus ich werde wohl auch dieses Jahr unters Messer kommen.
In Klotten habe ich mich für die 60km Angemeldet.


----------



## macube (13. Juli 2012)

Treffen wir uns morgen in Klotten um die Strecke abzufahren? Das wäre super, da ich mitfahren werde.


----------



## FlyawayJay (13. Juli 2012)

@H.P. - ******** ! Hoffe es lag nicht am Monsum-Regen bei uns auf der Seite  Alles gute fürs Knie !

@Zorro: 60km  , da ist der Uwe schon beim Abendbrot 
Ich fahr die 30km hehe und da ist der Uwe auch schon lange daheim wenn ich ankomme 

@all: viel Spass auf der SA Tour !


----------



## BlackFalcon (13. Juli 2012)

FlyawayJay du wirst dich um kucken
 Dank ihre pflege von Sahnebiene ziemlich schnell geworden

Morgen leider nicht dabei sein kann bin auf Arbeit.
Darfür fahre ich am Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyawayJay (14. Juli 2012)

Rhoenzorro schrieb:


> FlyawayJay du wirst dich um kucken
> Dank ihre pflege von Sahnebiene ziemlich schnell geworden
> 
> Morgen leider nicht dabei sein kann bin auf Arbeit.
> Darfür fahre ich am Sonntag.


Gibts mal ein Bild?
Grüße


----------



## T-Brex (14. Juli 2012)

Wir laßen es jetzt nochmal kräftig abregnen, damit es um

*ayn in Sayn *

wieder trocken ist. Wie immer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Also bis nachher....und die Streckenvorstellung in Klotten ist Sonntag !!!!!!


----------



## T-Brex (14. Juli 2012)

....schaut mal raus


*
schayn Baby schayn*







*

spätestens ab ayn in Sayn....*


----------



## Andreas S. (14. Juli 2012)

Sorry Girls,
ich konnte heute leider nicht um ayn in sayn sayn.
Meine Entschuldigung:




Das Foto habe ich hier geschossen:


----------



## FlyawayJay (14. Juli 2012)

Knapp 30Grad ..... Viel zu heiß. 

Aber schön da wo du bist...wo bist du denn ?


----------



## fritzie (14. Juli 2012)

schönetourhammagemacht - trotz Nette Dirk der uns fast noch die Tour vermasselt hätte klasse Tour dank Guide "Hui Wäller allemol Rolf" rund um Höhr - Köppel - Neuhäusel - schöne trails bei noch besserem Wetter - 66 km + 1345 hm bis Kirschspill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klexx (14. Juli 2012)

Super Tour heute ohne Wasser von oben, nur Matsch von unten.......viel Matsch

Vielen Dank an unseren neuen Tour Guido.  Horst,.... Rolf......Udo.......Ernst August
Sorry habe den Namen vergessen,   Ich nenn Ihn einfach mal Ernst August.

Also Ernst August, deine Tour war einfach nur geil, ich glaube wenn wir dich nicht gebremst hätten, wären wir jetzt noch auf den Tails unterwegs.
Am Ende hatte ich 1280hm und 64,5km auf der Uhr

War für mich genug, jetzt gehts zur Kirmes

Juhu

Klex


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Judo-Uwe (14. Juli 2012)

@Mensch H.P. mehr Rad fahren und weniger Steine im Garten schleppen!!!!!
Schöne Tour heute, die noch ausbaufähig ist,habe heute den Surfvirus unterdrücken müssen.
Werde mir morgen die Strecke in Klotten nochmal anschauen.
Fahre nur eine Runde in Klotten als XC-Rennen,Vollgas.  
@Ändy nur 28°Grad, ich hatte 40°Grad am Berg,schönen Urlaub noch.


----------



## T-Brex (14. Juli 2012)

....Jungens...das war doch wieder schön heute !!!!

der Rolf (Franz, Horst, Hans, Ernst-August, ....) hat uns in eine fremde Welt entführt....mit Trails und Burgen...die wir noch nie gesehen haben und immer noch nicht gesehen haben....aber die Region auf der "Dark side of the moon" ist soooooo schön das  wir mit unseren Lahnsteiner Guides da ganz bald wieder hinkommen und ne super Tour fahren...



8Gemsen auf neuen Wegen...gut 1200 hm und 56 km.... SUPER

Schicko, stell die Fotos mal in die Facebook-Seite der BrexbachGemsen ein ...bitte...


----------



## BlackFalcon (14. Juli 2012)

fritzie schrieb:


> schönetourhammagemacht - trotz Nette Dirk der uns fast noch die Tour vermasselt hätte klasse Tour dank Guide "Hui Wäller allemol Rolf" rund um Höhr - Köppel - Neuhäusel - schöne trails bei noch besserem Wetter - 66 km + 1345 hm bis Kirschspill



Das Höhenprofil schaut ja aus wie mein EKG in kurz form...
Ich mache morgen meine Tour

  Bis auf irgendwann mal wieder Jupp


----------



## T-Brex (15. Juli 2012)

die Burg .....  Sporkenburg

http://www.eitelborn.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=7&Itemid=12


----------



## carboni1 (15. Juli 2012)

Ja kenne den Trail geht an so ner Wiese runter


----------



## BlackFalcon (15. Juli 2012)

Heute Waschtagtour

Viel Nass von oben und Dreck von unten

SAUWETTER!

Viel spass und glücklich Heim gekommen


----------



## illi3384 (17. Juli 2012)

Hey, die Gemsen haben meine Heimat entdeckt 
Rund um die Sporkenburg bin ich groß geworden.

Da drum herum bin ich schon mit nem Pucki gefahren


----------



## T-Brex (18. Juli 2012)

...ah...dann waren das deine Spuren die wir gesehen haben..


----------



## T-Brex (18. Juli 2012)

.....mit Vorleistung 47 km und über 800 hm....

mit 11 Gemsen und 2 später dazugekommenen Amazonen beim Schütteler zum Après........hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht...

und unser Sylvain hatte heute Tourabschluß. Er geht nach 5 Monaten in Vallendar und bei den Gemsen zurück nach Frongraych....Alles Gute . Bonne Chance.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klexx (19. Juli 2012)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Danke für die gute Betreuung!
> 
> Er war gestern wohlbehalten nach dem Schnitzelbrötchen wieder zu Hause angekommen. Ich denke, wir haben ihn angefixt und er wird nächstes Jahr wieder mal um ayn in Sayn sayn.
> 
> Gruss aus Berlin



Ne,ne,ne viktor
So billisch kommste do net weg

Folgende Aufgaben haben wir gemeinschaftlich für dich übernommen:
- moralische Aufbauarbeit ( der berg ist nicht mehr lang,   Wir sind gleich da,   usw.)
- Versorgung mit Grundnahrungsmitteln z.B. Wasser ( der arme Kerl war fast am verdursten)
- Reparaturaufwand (Schaltung verstellt)
- Fremdsprachenconsulting (Gemsendeutsch-Französisch. und  Französich-Gemsendeutsch)

Das kostet dich ...................

Klexx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Judo-Uwe (21. Juli 2012)

Hi Müsli,
habe den Deckel am Donnerstag auf,m Köppel für dich bezahlt,
wollten mich ohne Bezahlung nicht wieder losfahren lassen.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Schicko (21. Juli 2012)

Klaus & Klaus sind um Ayn in Sayn îîî


----------



## Burli (21. Juli 2012)

Schicko schrieb:


> Klaus & Klaus sind um Ayn in Sayn îîî



Nett wars! Danke fÃ¼r die gemeinsame, artgerechte Einweihung meines 29er's  OK die Wege... aber seis drum 

Burli


----------



## BlackFalcon (21. Juli 2012)

Zorro liegt flach.... Grippeviren haben mich überfallen.


----------



## CF-Rafi (21. Juli 2012)

Heute leider nicht geschaft aufs Rad zu steigen,aber ganz ohne Sport ging es auch nicht.Gerade noch eine 10 km Abendsrunde bei angenehmen Temperaturen gelaufen.
Morgen geht's aber aufs Rad:MTB oder RR ?...mal schauen.
Falls jemand von Euch Lust und Zeit hat (so gegen 1200 Uhr) mitzufahren,bitte melden.
Könnte eine KO-Stadtwald Tour mit dem MTB anbieten,oder eine Mosel RR-Tour inkl.Besuch beim Schaltwerker (müsste dort was abholen).
Gruss und einen schönen Abend noch


----------



## carboni1 (21. Juli 2012)

Sonntags was abholen?


----------



## BlackFalcon (22. Juli 2012)

Der Schaltwerker hat auch Sonntags offen 10-13Uhr (nur in der Saison von April bis Mitte Oktober


----------



## CF-Rafi (22. Juli 2012)

So Gemsem,
heute habe ich mich doch fürs MTB entschieden und eine Tour gefahren ,die im August mal wieder als "meine" Koblenzer Stadtwaldtour statt findet.
Wenn wir die so fahren ,dann kommen wir auf knappe 60 km und 1500 Hm.Es gibt natürlich,wie immer die Möglichkeit ein Bisschen abzukürzen oder noch eine Runde darauf zu legen.
Der Termin wird noch bekannt gegeben,also bitte um Geduld.

@Zorro,Du hast Recht,was die Öffnungszeiten von Schaltwerker betrifft
 und Carboni........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (22. Juli 2012)

???????????....lol:.....??????????
Sorry kann mit diesen Zeichen nix Anfangen!!


----------



## carboni1 (22. Juli 2012)

Ich kann mit diesen Zeichen nix anfangen!


----------



## CF-Rafi (22. Juli 2012)

carboni1 schrieb:


> ???????????....lol:.....??????????
> Sorry kann mit diesen Zeichen nix Anfangen!!



ist nicht schlimm
Wie fährt sich Dein neues SuperSix ?


----------



## carboni1 (22. Juli 2012)

Super klasse das beste RR was ich bis jetzt hatte!!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (23. Juli 2012)

Heute Rheinburgenweg Rolandseck-Andernach Krahnenberg,mit schönen Trails, am Hochkreuz noch eine nette Freeride-Strecke gefahren und alle Trails am Krahnenberg unter die Stollen genommen.
70km und 1550Hm
Morgen Rheinsteig Unkel-Neuwied.
Mittwoch gibts ein Brexbachtrailmassaker mit Vorleistung.
@Rafi haste auch bei deiner Tour Trails eingebaut?,bei Waldautobahn pur kriege ich die Krise


----------



## CF-Rafi (23. Juli 2012)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> @Rafi haste auch bei deiner Tour Trails eingebaut?,bei Waldautobahn pur kriege ich die Krise



es ist alles dabei
Es hängt lediglich davon ab,ob wir alles als eine grosse Schleife fahren,oder auch nicht.
Ich hätte auch was sehr technisches dabei...Du wirst noch staunen.
Die ,die es nicht wagen wollen,können den "Chicken-Way" benutzen

So,ich muss jetzt in die Nachtschicht und morgen bei 30°C RR fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dosenfeuer (24. Juli 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> *Lichtleintour 2012
> 
> Ich habe heute die letzte Anzahlung für die Lichtleintour erhalten.
> Somit ist die Tour ausgebucht !*




Freut mich, dann ist die Bude ja voll und wir werden Spaß haben.

Gruß
Dosenfeuer (fährt keine Schaltdose mehr sondern Kettenschaltung)


----------



## carboni1 (24. Juli 2012)

Du bist ja ein Tier ! ð«bei dem Wetter â


----------



## Burli (24. Juli 2012)

Ihr macht mir Angst!!!


----------



## T-Brex (24. Juli 2012)

ich habe auch mit den Jungs Asphalt gelutscht.

das kleinste Bike gibt den Takt an : 14 Zoll....


aber Respekt :   fast 30 km Flachland mit einem bösen Hügel überwunden  ...und das mit Singlespeed von Lakes..

am Wallensteindenkmal am Rande des Stadtwalds habe ich dann die Trails alleine erkundet...auch relativ technikfrei fahrbar...aber NEU ...für mich...


----------



## BlackFalcon (25. Juli 2012)

Leider Heute wieder keine runde mit euch fahren kann
SPÄTSCHICHT!
Ja ich weiß habe mich in letzter zeit sehr dünne gemacht.
Ich werde mich bessern. Ab Okt habe ich wieder mehr Zeit.
Schöne Sturz und Beulenfreie Feierabendrunde für euch

Gruss JUPP


----------



## BlackFalcon (26. Juli 2012)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein Tier ! ð«bei dem Wetter â


 
Tja von MÃ¼sli kannste noch was lernen


----------



## T-Brex (26. Juli 2012)

Mischa
alles Gute zum 38. 

habe heute in der Hitze extra 84 km Biberttal für dich geschrubbt


----------



## Andreas S. (26. Juli 2012)

@ tosche
Bist du mit dem Bus gefahren?


----------



## T-Brex (26. Juli 2012)

genau .... ich bin soweit mit dem Bus in Urlaub gefahren, wie das Geld gereicht hat.....und dann vor Ort mit dem Rad hin und her........kost ja nix..... so kommt man nach Franken....


----------



## BlackFalcon (26. Juli 2012)

Schöne Tour mit Sahnebiene durchs Brexbachtal mit geilen Singletrails gemacht

Welcher Trottel hat den in Valla so gehupt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (26. Juli 2012)

das war bestimmt nicht für Dich....der ist hinter der Sahnebiene hergefahren und mußte einfach hupen..


----------



## cklein (27. Juli 2012)

carboni???


----------



## carboni1 (27. Juli 2012)

Ich wars nicht wenn hÃ¤tte ich angehalten! ð


----------



## BlackFalcon (27. Juli 2012)

Wir sind ordentliche  Biker

Heute sind wir in Kemmenaus Wälder unterwegs gewesen, und ein Unwetter kam auch.
Pische Pasche nass geworden, aber lustig wars


----------



## klexx (28. Juli 2012)

Rolf und Klaus und Klaus
hielten heute die Fahne hoch 
65km bei 1100hm. Das war schön.........


----------



## Burli (28. Juli 2012)

klexx schrieb:


> Rolf und Klaus und Klaus
> hielten heute die Fahne hoch
> 65km bei 1100hm. Das war schön.........



Neid! Ich hab mal wieder alles falsch gemacht... RR gefahren wieder nen Platten (Nr 4 in 7 Tagern), voll abgeduscht und langsam kein Bock mehr!

Wenn bei jemand morgen was geht, ich bin auf dem Rad!


----------



## Andreas S. (28. Juli 2012)

..und die Fahne war schon extrem
Ich hab neben Olümpia gucken mal meine Bike Flotte in Ordnung gebracht.
Bin nicht mal nass geworden.


----------



## klexx (28. Juli 2012)

Nachtrag zur Tour (war noch ein wenig fertisch, aber nachdem ich mein bike und mich abgeduscht habe ist wieder alles gut)

Kletterwald,  Strässje,  Höhrgrenzhausen, Grenzau,  wieder Höhrgrenzhausen, vorbei an den Fischweihern, hoch zum Köppel, 
Köppelhütte, Ransbach-Baumbach, Alsbach, runter ins Brexbachtal, Steinerbrück, schneller Highway zur Schützenhalle, Sayn,

Rolf verabschiedet, Friedrichsberg,  Weissbier, Zoo, Heimbach,     Das war toll.   

Nochwas zum angeben:  Fahrschnitt 17,333333333 km/h


Bis Mittwoch

Klexx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas S. (28. Juli 2012)

klexx schrieb:


> Nachtrag zur Tour (war noch ein wenig fertisch, aber nachdem ich mein bike und mich abgeduscht habe ist wieder alles gut)
> 
> Kletterwald,  Strässje,  Höhrgrenzhausen, Grenzau,  wieder Höhrgrenzhausen, vorbei an den Fischweihern, hoch zum Köppel,
> Köppelhütte, Ransbach-Baumbach, Alsbach, runter ins Brexbachtal, Steinerbrück, schneller Highway zur Schützenhalle, Sayn,
> ...



anfackingfassbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (28. Juli 2012)

das letzte was ich/wir eben gehört haben ist: mia san mia....
Gastband aus dem benachbarten Bayern...........


----------



## Burli (29. Juli 2012)

Sa 04.08.12 um ayn in Sayn!?
Hoi zusammen, ein Freund kommt mich besuchen und wir wollen Fr-So ein kleines "Trainingslager" machen. Fr betätige ich mich als Guide, denke wir werden da in der Region  Saytal / Isenburg / Brexbachtal wildern. So werden wir das Rennen in Dünsberg mit nehmen (klar dann halt nicht auf Platzierung sondern aus dem Trainingsblock raus  )

Ja und am Sa den 4. August wollen wir um ayn in Sayn sein! Wäre super wenn wir dann ein Traillastige Tour Rheinabwärts zusammen bekämen...

Ich vermute mal das diejenigen, die in Dünsberg ernst machen wollen sich eher ausruhen (Uwe?..) falls nein, die Runde die wir mal im Winter gefahren sind über die Skihütte wäre z.B. was...

Gruß Burli


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Juli 2012)

ich hab mir heute mal dieses hier gegönnt:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zmmtdebpzpzdmokh

Bin nur in den Bachtälern geradelt.
Holzbachtal,Urbachtal,Aubachtal,Engelsbachtal,Grenzbachtal,Wiedbachtal

Bin sogar schmutzig geworden.


----------



## T-Brex (30. Juli 2012)

Burli schrieb:


> Sa 04.08.12 um ayn in Sayn!?
> Hoi zusammen, ein Freund kommt mich besuchen und wir wollen Fr-So ein kleines "Trainingslager" machen. Fr betätige ich mich als Guide, denke wir werden da in der Region  Saytal / Isenburg / Brexbachtal wildern. So werden wir das Rennen in Dünsberg mit nehmen (klar dann halt nicht auf Platzierung sondern aus dem Trainingsblock raus  )
> 
> Ja und am Sa den 4. August wollen wir um ayn in Sayn sein! Wäre super wenn wir dann ein Traillastige Tour Rheinabwärts zusammen bekämen...
> ...



Am Samstag geht klar....wir zaubern was


----------



## Burli (30. Juli 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Am Samstag geht klar....wir zaubern was



Das wollte ich höhren 

Burli


----------



## macube (31. Juli 2012)

...freu´ mich schon riesig, morgen bei dem tollen Wetter mit euch wieder eine Runde zu drehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (31. Juli 2012)

*Die nächsten Samstags-Touren der BrexbachGemsen : *

Samstag den 04. August steht die Burli-Wunsch-Trail-Tour an.

Samstag den 11. August auf vielfachen Wunsch die Drei-Burgen-Tour mit Schmankerl.

Start wie immer Samstags um ayn in Sayn am Schloß

-Mittwochs natürlich die Fayerabendrunde 1700 h ab Schloß Sayn-

...und in Vorbereitung sind diesen Sommer noch viele schöne Touren, wie z.B: die KO -Stadtwald Tour, Lahntour, Hammastone, Mayener Stadtwald, Alpenroder Hütte, usw. usw.....Termine werden immer rechtzeitig angekündigt, ansonsten *immer um AYN in SAYN  !!!*


----------



## FlyawayJay (31. Juli 2012)

Hey, cool die *Drei - Burgen - Tour* ab Sayn wollte ich immer schonmal komplett fahren!!! Da bin ich dabay! Ggf. mit Ausstiegsoption


----------



## Burli (1. August 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *Die nächsten Samstags-Touren der BrexbachGemsen : *
> 
> Samstag den 04. August steht die Burli-Wunsch-Trail-Tour an.
> 
> ...



Burli-Wunsch-Trail-Tour...ahhh das wird bestimmt ein zukünftiger Klassiker


----------



## dosenfeuer (1. August 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *Die nächsten Samstags-Touren der BrexbachGemsen : *
> 
> Samstag den 04. August steht die Burli-Wunsch-Trail-Tour an.
> 
> ...



Uneinig Gemsenteam,

habe gestern noch gelesen, dass  am 11.August die Umfahrung der Nordschleife ansteht.

Gruß

Dosenfeuer


----------



## Judo-Uwe (1. August 2012)

Burli schrieb:


> Sa 04.08.12 um ayn in Sayn!?
> Hoi zusammen, ein Freund kommt mich besuchen und wir wollen Fr-So ein kleines "Trainingslager" machen. Fr betätige ich mich als Guide, denke wir werden da in der Region Saytal / Isenburg / Brexbachtal wildern. So werden wir das Rennen in Dünsberg mit nehmen (klar dann halt nicht auf Platzierung sondern aus dem Trainingsblock raus  )
> 
> Ja und am Sa den 4. August wollen wir um ayn in Sayn sein! Wäre super wenn wir dann ein Traillastige Tour Rheinabwärts zusammen bekämen...
> ...


----------



## miyata (1. August 2012)

Ich fahr auch a m Ring, dann brauch ich nicht die Raynsayte wechseln


----------



## dosenfeuer (1. August 2012)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hi D.
> findet auch statt, ich bin jedenfalls da.
> mb



Guten Abend V.,

schön, dann sehen wir uns mal wieder. Gleiches gilt für Miyata.

Gruß
Dosenfeuer


----------



## T-Brex (1. August 2012)

*Die nächsten Samstags-Touren der BrexbachGemsen : *

Samstag den 04. August steht die Burli-Wunsch-Trail-Tour an.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Samstag den 11. August auf vielfachen Wunsch die Drei-Burgen-Tour mit Schmankerl.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Start wie immer Samstags um ayn in Sayn am Schloß
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Mittwochs natürlich die Fayerabendrunde 1700 h ab Schloß Sayn-

...und  in Vorbereitung sind diesen Sommer noch viele schöne Touren, wie z.B:  die KO -Stadtwald Tour, Lahntour, Hammastone, Mayener Stadtwald,  Alpenroder Hütte, usw. usw.....Termine werden immer rechtzeitig  angekündigt, ansonsten *immer um AYN in SAYN !!!



*


----------



## dosenfeuer (1. August 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *Die nächsten Samstags-Touren der BrexbachGemsen : *
> 
> Samstag den 04. August steht die Burli-Wunsch-Trail-Tour an.
> 
> ...



Jetzt kapier ich nichts mehr, gibt es 2 Gemsenteams? Dann kann ich mir ja eine Tour am 11.08. aussuchen!

Gruß Dosenfeuer


----------



## Andreas S. (1. August 2012)

dosenfeuer schrieb:


> Jetzt kapier ich nichts mehr, gibt es 2 Gemsenteams? Dann kann ich mir ja eine Tour am 11.08. aussuchen!
> 
> Gruß Dosenfeuer



Was gibt es da nicht zu kapieren?
BrexbachGemsen 3Burgentour am Samstag 11.08.2012 ab SAYN und zwar um ayn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (1. August 2012)

dosenfeuer schrieb:


> Jetzt kapier ich nichts mehr, gibt es 2 Gemsenteams? Dann kann ich mir ja eine Tour am 11.08. aussuchen!
> 
> Gruß Dosenfeuer









neee....die* BrexbachGemsen* gibts nur 1x 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




das macht uns aus. Fester Treffpunkt, feste Zeit, rund ums Jahr, bei jedem Wetter !!!! um ayn in Sayn !!!


----------



## T-Brex (1. August 2012)

andreas s. schrieb:


> was gibt es da nicht zu kapieren?
> Brexbachgemsen 3burgentour am samstag 11.08.2012 ab sayn und zwar um ayn.



*
danke*


----------



## dosenfeuer (1. August 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Was gibt es da nicht zu kapieren?
> BrexbachGemsen 3Burgentour am Samstag 11.08.2012 ab SAYN und zwar um ayn.



Diese Art der Kommunikation ist mir zu flach. Verständnisfragen werden in der Regel niveauvoller beantwortet.

Ich wünsche dir eine gute Nacht.


----------



## T-Brex (1. August 2012)

*Die nächsten Samstags-Touren der BrexbachGemsen : *

Samstag den 04. August steht die Burli-Wunsch-Trail-Tour an.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Samstag den 11. August auf vielfachen Wunsch die Drei-Burgen-Tour mit Schmankerl.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Start wie immer Samstags um ayn in Sayn am Schloß
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Mittwochs natürlich die Fayerabendrunde 1700 h ab Schloß Sayn-

...und  in Vorbereitung sind diesen Sommer noch viele schöne Touren, wie z.B:  die KO -Stadtwald Tour, Lahntour, Hammastone, Mayener Stadtwald,  Alpenroder Hütte, usw. usw.....Termine werden immer rechtzeitig  angekündigt, ansonsten *immer um AYN in SAYN !!!



*


----------



## miyata (2. August 2012)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Was macht dein Knie? Sehen wir uns in Dünsberg?


 
Hi Sepp,
entschuldige die späte Antwort. Hatte aber Rechner schon aus.
Knie ist soweit nach Spritzenkur o.k. Zwei stehen aber noch aus. Dünsberg entscheid ich wenn noch am Wochenende.


----------



## miyata (2. August 2012)

Ich verstehe hier auch etwas nicht. 
Wenn bisher eine Gemse eine Tour in der Nähe des Wohnortes aneboten hat, wurde das von den anderen immer gerne angenommen. Z.B. Stadtwaldtour von Rafi, Tour rund um Dietz von CK, Mettbrötchen Tour von Hangi.
Warum ist das jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr so? 
Die Tour am Ring war doch zurerst angekündigt.
Gibt es hier etwas von dem die meisten etwas nicht wissen


----------



## dosenfeuer (2. August 2012)

miyata schrieb:


> Ich verstehe hier auch etwas nicht.
> Wenn bisher eine Gemse eine Tour in der Nähe des Wohnortes aneboten hat, wurde das von den anderen immer gerne angenommen. Z.B. Stadtwaldtour von Rafi, Tour rund um Dietz von CK, Mettbrötchen Tour von Hangi.
> Warum ist das jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr so?
> Die Tour am Ring war doch zurerst angekündigt.
> Gibt es hier etwas von dem die meisten etwas nicht wissen



Ich sehe dies genauso, es gebietet dem Anstand, dass man die Tour fährt, die zuerst veröffentlicht wurde!! Ansonsten wird keiner mehr eine Tour planen. Ich denke, es gibt einiges zu klären, fangt endlich mal an!!


----------



## miyata (2. August 2012)

@Sepp
Ich schau mir das mit Dünsberg gleich mal an. 
Noch ein Nachtrag zu meinem Eintrag Nr. 6578. Ich fahre nicht mit der einen Gruppe lieber als mit der anderen, aber diese Tour ist für mich einfach vom Aufwand angenehmer.
Dazu gleich die Frage: Gibt es zwei Gruppen ??? Wie sie auch immer heißen mögen. Die, die im Hintergrund etwas wissen, sollten doch bitte aufklären, damit Spekulationen aufhören.


----------



## miyata (2. August 2012)

Ich glaube das Problem liegt an anderer Stelle ! 
Nicht nur daran wann wer zuerst etwas geplant hat. Aber auch das ist aufgrund fehlender Information nur SPEKULATION.
Wenn es denn so etwas wie eine "Obergemse" gibt (sind ja kein Verein mit Vorstand, sondern nur eine lose Gruppe von Personen mit gleichem Interesse), sollte die vielleicht einmal etwas zu diesem Thema schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klexx (2. August 2012)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

es gibt eigentlich nur zwei Personen die reden müssen, uns zwar persönlich und nicht 
hier über das Forum.

Also los, gebt Gas.........

Klexx



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## miyata (2. August 2012)

Hallo Klaus, auch das ist ein sehr gute Idee !!


----------



## dosenfeuer (2. August 2012)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hi Miyata,
> könntest gar nicht soweit daneben liegen.
> Mehrfaches posten erspart die Argumentation!
> 
> ...



Hi V.,

ich kann noch ergänzen:

- 1.laßt endlich Licht ins dunkle Gemsental kommen!

- 2. Wer sich nicht ändert, wird verändert!

Gruß

Dosenfeuer


----------



## carboni1 (2. August 2012)

Das ganze hin und her geht mir auf den Sack! Im Tal der Gemsen ist immer Licht und alles ist jedem der sich spätestens alle 2 Wochen mal in Sayn blicken lässt KLAR das es keine Schatten gibt! Da aber einige Gemsen dieses Tal verlassen haben und sich ein eigenes gesucht haben, wäre es schon lange fällig da mal Licht rein zubringen! Damit es keine Unklarheiten mehr gibt und die "Obergemse" muss hier gar nix reden oder machen ist ja alles freiwillig!! Somit werde ich mal ein klein wenig Licht in die Sache bringen! So kann sich jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden!



Siehe hier: http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/


----------



## FlyawayJay (2. August 2012)

...es werde Licht. Damit ist ja jetzt Klarheit 
Das hier ist das Unterforum BrexbachGemsen im MTB - News Forum. Vorschlag die Wutze machen ihren Forumsbereich und alle können nebeneinander glücklich werden.


----------



## carboni1 (2. August 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Carboni
> 
> Bitte halte dich mit deinem gefährlichen Halbwissen zurück.
> 1 Brandstifter genügt.
> ...



Ja wohl Wahr ich hatte mal eine Phase da war das so aber dabei ging es nur um MICH und schädigendes Verhalten...........? Egal Ziel erreicht es werde Licht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (2. August 2012)

Warum soll den jemand der etwas eigenes vor hat und auch durchführt keine Gemse mehr sein ? Gibt es da Ausschlusskriterien ? Darf ich wenn ich eins meiner eigenen Trikots trage nicht mehr bei den Gemsen mitfahren ? Ich kann doch auch mit dem Fußballtrikot zum Schützenfest. 
Wer bitte bestimmt den wer Gemse ist und wer nicht ? Nur weil es einigen nicht paßt das jemand parallel zu den Gemsen etwas eigenes macht kann man diesen Personenkreis doch nicht ausschließen. 
Wer maßt sich an das zu entscheiden, bei einer Gruppe, die sich frei von Regeln trifft.


----------



## miyata (2. August 2012)

@Carboni1
Danke für den link zu Wutzonwheelz, hab ich noch nicht gekannt. 
Und ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht, wenn mir die Trikots gefallen werd ich mir davon genauso eins kaufen wie von den Gemsen-Trikots, die mir auch gut gefallen. Auch werd ich da die ein oder andere Tour mit fahren, genau wie bei den Gemsen, wenn es sich für mich einrichten läßt. 
Man ist doch keinem gegenüber verpflichtet, deswegen verstehe ich nicht, mit welchem Ernst hier gegeneinander agiert wird.


----------



## BlackFalcon (2. August 2012)

Um mal was zum Thema zu sagen.
Die Leute die es betrifft; sollten sich mal an einen Tisch setzen und Reden.
Dieses Posten finde ich nicht gut.
Denn es können auch andere Leute lesen, die nichts mit der Sache zu tun haben.

VERHALTET EUCH WIE ERWACHSENE MENSCHEN!


----------



## miyata (2. August 2012)

VERHALTET EUCH WIE ERWACHSENE MENSCHEN! 
Wir sehen nach einer Tour zwar oft nicht so aus, aber da muß ich Jens recht geben.
Eine Diskussion hier finde ich aber trotzdem nicht schlecht, so lange sie sachlich bleibt. Gerade weil es jeder lesen kann, gibt es dann keine Spekulationen mehr.


----------



## carboni1 (2. August 2012)

miyata schrieb:


> Warum soll den jemand der etwas eigenes vor hat und auch durchführt keine Gemse mehr sein ? Gibt es da Ausschlusskriterien ? Darf ich wenn ich eins meiner eigenen Trikots trage nicht mehr bei den Gemsen mitfahren ? Ich kann doch auch mit dem Fußballtrikot zum Schützenfest.
> Wer bitte bestimmt den wer Gemse ist und wer nicht ? Nur weil es einigen nicht paßt das jemand parallel zu den Gemsen etwas eigenes macht kann man diesen Personenkreis doch nicht ausschließen.
> Wer maßt sich an das zu entscheiden, bei einer Gruppe, die sich frei von Regeln trifft.



@miyata
du hast vollkommen
darum geht es auch hier auch nicht nur das halt die meisten fragen was ist da los und jeder mauert..............ich bin für klarheit jeder kann machen was er will! verbietet auch keiner nur sollte man immer zu dem stehen was man tut! wenn ich für drei verschiedene "vereine" oder wie auch immer fahren möchte tu ich das und stehe dazu! so nun ist auch gut wir haben alle das gleiche hobby und wollen spass haben! sportliche grüss an alle und bis bald im wald!!

P.S.ich werde auch in zukunft keinen bogen um niemand machen! weil alles freiwillig ist!


----------



## ww-ck (2. August 2012)

FlyawayJay schrieb:


> ...es werde Licht. Damit ist ja jetzt Klarheit
> Das hier ist das Unterforum BrexbachGemsen im MTB - News Forum. Vorschlag die Wutze machen ihren Forumsbereich und alle können nebeneinander glücklich werden.


Eigentlich wollte ich mich raushalten. Aber das Posting von Jay hat mich sehr nachdenklich und betroffen gemacht. Sind jetzt alles betroffen, die in einem anderen Team fahren? Das trifft ja dann auch auf den SAndy und mich zu, da wir auch in einem anderen Team fahren. Wenn das die Meinung der Gemsen über Leute ist, die in einem anderen Team fahren, dann teilt mir dies bitte direkt mit. Hier sind zwar die WOW angesprochen, aber... Und wenn nicht, für wen trifft das Gesagte dann zu und für wen nicht, wer entscheidet wer neben einem Team noch bei den Gemsen fahren darf? - Nur ich will dann nicht mehr bei den Gemsen fahren.

Vielleicht sollten sich hier auch einige Leute mal über die Aussenwirkung dessen, was hier in den letzten Tagen abgelaufen ist Gedanken machen. Ich rede hier über die Wirkung auf die Sponsoren, zu denen ich ja auch gehöre. Denkt mal darüber nach.


----------



## BlackFalcon (2. August 2012)

ww-ck gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, sowas sollte nicht hier her gehören.


----------



## FlyawayJay (2. August 2012)

Das Interesse, das man daran hat, sich beim Stellen einer falschen  Prognose nicht getäuscht zu haben, kürzt die Dauer der Erinnerung an  diese Prognose ab und gestattet, sehr bald darauf zu behaupten, man habe  sie nicht gestellt.

Marcel Proust, Auf der Suche nach der verlorenen Zeit.


----------



## fritzie (2. August 2012)

Helau ihr Jecke - auch wenns so aussieht als würden hier einige am Rad drehen haben wir genau das gestern gemacht - 12 Gemsen - 45 km + 900 hm - Rom Waldesch Genua - und ab in die Frikadellebud - wie sagte schon  Verleihnix "frische Ware aus Lutetia - der Fang war gut letztes Jahr" - leckerlecker - so jetzt seid ihr wieder dran


----------



## BlackFalcon (2. August 2012)

fritzie schrieb:


> Helau ihr Jecke - auch wenns so aussieht als würden hier einige am Rad drehen haben wir genau das gestern gemacht - 12 Gemsen - 45 km + 900 hm - Rom Waldesch Genua - und ab in die Frikadellebud - wie sagte schon  Verleihnix "frische Ware aus Lutetia - der Fang war gut letztes Jahr" - leckerlecker - so jetzt seid ihr wieder dran



Ich war gestern auch im Brexbachtal habe leider euch nicht gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (2. August 2012)

es ist doch jedem klar mittwochs um 17 uhr in sayn am schloss!!! wir sind sogar erst um 17.20 uhr abgefahren und durch die ganze brex!!


----------



## BlackFalcon (2. August 2012)

Wir haben noch Keine flügel an den Bikes wenn 17uhr Feierabend ist.


----------



## klexx (2. August 2012)

Die frikadellenbud war net der Renner,  aber lustig war' s




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFalcon (2. August 2012)

Frikadellen machen nur Dick und rund tztztztz.....


----------



## carboni1 (2. August 2012)

Rhoenzorro schrieb:


> Wir haben noch Keine flügel an den Bikes wenn 17uhr Feierabend ist.



"wir"?


----------



## Andreas S. (2. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,
bei den BrexbachGemsen gibt es keinen Bestimmer und auch keine Obergemse,aber es gibt jemand der die Fahne hoch hält und das schon seit 2006.
Jeder kennt ihn als tosche oder T-Brex.
Ohne ihn gäbe es die BrexbachGemsen bestimmt nicht mehr.
Von mir gibt es dafür erst mal ein dickes DANKESCHÖN!!

Da ihn jede echte Gemse kennt hat irgend jemand ihn mal beiläufig die "Obergemse" genannt,weil er halt immer da war.Ob er es wollte oder nicht. 
Tosche hat sich organisatorisch um einige Belange der Gemsen gekümmert,weil kein anderer es sonst machen wollte und  von allen insgeheim verlangt wurde.
Dafür von mir ein dickes LOB!!
Hinterher alles kritisieren und böswilliges unterstellen ist ziemlich einfach.
Ich finde es allerdings mehr als unfair.

Die Personen (ich kenne sie namentlich alle)die solche Äußerungen getätigt haben,sollten sich persönlich entschuldigen oder belegen.(meine Meinung)

Ich brauche und will keine Rivalität WutzOnWheelz/BrexbachGemsen.
(obwohl ich bei der LichtleinTour nicht erwünscht? und von einigen WOW Mitglieder bei Facebook gebloggt werde)

Eigentlich finde ich die Idee ein RaceTeam zu gründen gar nicht mal schlecht.Wer Leistungsorientiert den MTB Sport ausüben möchte und Rennen fahren möchte sollte auch in solch einem ambitioniertem Team/Verein fahren.

Wer allerdings nur den Spaß am biken mit gelegentlichen Pausen und mal ne Einkehr sucht der ist bei den BrexbachGemsen genauuu richtig.
Bisher war und ist jeder herzlich willkommen,weshalb die BrexbachGemsen mittlerwieile auch so zahlreich erscheinen.
Einzige Voraussetzung ist ein Bike.
Es wurde und wird immer auf den langsamsten der Truppe gewartet.
Es gab und gibt immer wieder mal einen Abstecher in den Biergarten o.ä. 

Ich mache es auch: Will ich nur Spaß beim radeln - dann bin ich Samstags um AYN in SAYN und das auch schon seit der 1. GemsenStunde
Will ich trainieren - dann fahre ich im Rennteam. Und das alles freiwillig.

Jeder sollte mal eine Nacht drüber schlafen und seine begangenen Fehler berichtigen damit dieser Kinderkram aufhört.

Ich bin und bleibe auf jeden Fall eine BrexbachGemse ohne wenn und aber.
Und am 11.8.2012 bin ich um Ayn in Sayn bei der 3-Burgen-Tour-Etappe zum Hachenburger Cup

PS:wer Rechtschreibfehler findet,darf sie behalten.


----------



## carboni1 (2. August 2012)




----------



## BlackFalcon (2. August 2012)

carboni1 schrieb:


> "wir"?



Du hast Sie in Klotten gesehen

Ich bleib und bin eine Gemse, mehr möchte ich persönlich auch nicht machen.

Und auch ein Dankeschön an Tosche

Jedem das seine.


----------



## FlyawayJay (2. August 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> bei den BrexbachGemsen gibt es keinen Bestimmer und auch keine Obergemse,aber es gibt jemand der die Fahne hoch hält und das schon seit 2006.
> Jeder kennt ihn als tosche oder T-Brex.
> Ohne ihn gäbe es die BrexbachGemsen bestimmt nicht mehr.
> ...



Habe Dir per Email zu Deinem ehrlichen und richtigem Posting was geschrieben ! Thank u !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (3. August 2012)

Hab noch ein Termin für den 11.08.2012:::
BMC veranstaltet ein Fahrtechniktraining bei Custom-Cycling.
Angeboten werden ein Einsteiger-und Fortgeschrittenen-Kurs.
Samstags von 9.00-16.00 Uhr inclusive Verpflegung und Mittagessen.
Kostenpunkt:80 Euros.
Treffpunkt ist der Bikeladen Custum-Cycling in Ransbach -Baumbach.
Motto: Damit aus den Brexbachbremsern echte Gemsen werden
Bitte das Motto nicht Ernst nehmen, Scherz!!!!!


----------



## fritzie (3. August 2012)

neues Motto für Samstag: "Ich bremse nicht für Judokas!" - kein Scherz


----------



## T-Brex (3. August 2012)

sa simma wieder,


und morgen gehts wie immer los :


*um ayn in Sayn am Schloß*



....die Burli-Wunsch-Trail-Tour mit dem EuroUwe als Führer


----------



## Andreas S. (3. August 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> sa simma wieder,
> 
> 
> und morgen gehts wie immer los :
> ...



da simma dabbay.


----------



## Burli (3. August 2012)

Bin derweil mal mit Uwe und Markus einfach Rad gefahren  kleine Runde 98km 2090hm 

Burli


----------



## T-Brex (3. August 2012)

na dann seid ihr ja morgen nicht mehr so giftig

gut für uns

aber wir warten nicht auf Euch, wenn ihr schlapp macht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (4. August 2012)

so,dann bis glaych


----------



## fritzie (4. August 2012)

stell dir vor es ist ayn in Sayn und 11 Gemsen stehn am Schloß - lustige Tour mit Trailhunter Uwe - besonders lustig wenn SuperAndy der alte Fuchs versucht einen Platten mit perforiertem Ersatz zu reparieren - am Schuß waren es dann doch noch 54 km + 1150 hm - Winner des Erdinger Cups ist allerdings Thomas - Danke für den Einstand


----------



## Andreas S. (4. August 2012)

Genau,ich hab da mal was vorbereitet......
Man wird es nicht glauben wollen,es funktioniert tatsächlich.
Da habt ihr wieder mal was gelernt.
Und näxte Woche in der Hobbythek...

Fritzie,du alte Petze!!!!!!


----------



## T-Brex (4. August 2012)

ja Männers, das war wieder schön mit Euch...ich fahre nicht mehr in Urlaub....dann brauch ich nicht auf Euch zu verzichten...

11 Gemsen über 50 km und über 1000 hm ....mit Novize Thomas (jederzeit wieder willkommen !!!)

Danke an Uwe für die schöne Trailtour...

Hat richtig Spaß gemacht, und so ganz unsportlich wars auch nicht.....


----------



## Burli (5. August 2012)

Splitergruppe Burli: 68km mit 1215hm! Danke fürs mitnehmen auch wenn wir früh weg sind! Wäre für uns aber sonst einfach zu hektisch geworden! Jetzt auf nach Dünsberg und mit dicken Beinen in den Start... fertig ist das Transschwarzwald Bootcamp


----------



## Burli (5. August 2012)

Bootcamp Transschwarzwald closed 

3 Tage, 215 MTB km mit 4.700hm die letzten davon heutew im Dünsberg Bike Marathon... wir haben fertig 

Ein paar Worte zu Dünsberg: Richtig geile Strecke, sehr, sehr viel Singeltrailanteil! Einige giftige Anstiege, einer richtig schwer, gerade so noch fahrbar. Dazu eine breite megasteile Rutsche runter. Die kann wer will im Chickentrail umfahren. Burli hat unfallfrei die Rutsche genommen, yes. 

Wo Markus und ich raus kamen? Keine Ahnung, wir sind einfach unser Tempo durchgerollt, hatten Spaß und waren für Tag drei sehr zufrieden. 

Burli

P.S.: Danke für's Guiding Uwe, mich bringt das weiter. Gerne mal wieder!


----------



## Burli (6. August 2012)

Die Fakten als Nachtrag:
http://www.duensberg-bike-marathon.de/uploads/media/Erg_Duensberg2012_Kat.pdf

Gerade so AK 1/3... geht als OK durch


----------



## T-Brex (6. August 2012)

..will ich aber meinen....mit der Vorleistung : Respekt !!!

..nicht auszudenken...wenn Du Dich die Tage davor geschont hättest, dann.....


----------



## carboni1 (6. August 2012)

Burli schrieb:


> Die Fakten als Nachtrag:
> http://www.duensberg-bike-marathon.de/uploads/media/Erg_Duensberg2012_Kat.pdf
> 
> Gerade so AK 1/3... geht als OK durch



Glüchwunsch


----------



## Andreas S. (6. August 2012)

Burli schrieb:


> Die Fakten als Nachtrag:
> http://www.duensberg-bike-marathon.de/uploads/media/Erg_Duensberg2012_Kat.pdf
> 
> Gerade so AK 1/3... geht als OK durch



Glückwunsch!! Da kann man aber nicht meckern:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackFalcon (6. August 2012)

Glückwunsch Burli


----------



## Judo-Uwe (6. August 2012)

Burli schrieb:


> Die Fakten als Nachtrag:
> http://www.duensberg-bike-marathon.de/uploads/media/Erg_Duensberg2012_Kat.pdf
> 
> Gerade so AK 1/3... geht als OK durch


 
Wäre gerne auch am Start gewesen,aber der Nachtdienst hat es diesmal verhindert.
Dünsberg mit schönen Trailanteilen,die Spaß machen.
Viel Lernerfolg mit Kerstin am Samstag,hoffe, die gibt dir dann den Feinschliff


----------



## T-Brex (6. August 2012)

und am *Mittwoch startet wieder um 1700h* unsere Fayerabendrunde ab Schloß
 Sayn.


----------



## cklein (6. August 2012)

ich vermisse es jetzt schon und bin gerade erst zwei Wochen weg 
komme aber dieses Jahr noch zurück


----------



## Burli (6. August 2012)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Wäre gerne auch am Start gewesen,aber der Nachtdienst hat es diesmal verhindert.
> Dünsberg mit schönen Trailanteilen,die Spaß machen.
> Viel Lernerfolg mit Kerstin am Samstag,hoffe, die gibt dir dann den Feinschliff



Yes, das soll sie  Wobei ich erst mal stolz bin wie Lotte, dass ich die Rutsche am Dünsberg gefahren bon... geht doch


----------



## Judo-Uwe (7. August 2012)

Heute Grundlagentour:
Neuwied-die Nette hoch nach Mayen,Ri Monreal ,von dort zur Burg Eltz,
Moselkern-Koblenz-Neuwied,
145km aber nur 1400Hm wovon die letzten 63km an der Mosel und am Rhein entlang nicht mein Ding ist.
Und das mit einer Banane und einem Riegel.


----------



## carboni1 (7. August 2012)

Respektð


----------



## Burli (7. August 2012)

Du machst Geundlagen... das ist mal was Neues


----------



## Andreas S. (7. August 2012)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Heute Grundlagentour:
> Neuwied-die Nette hoch nach Mayen,Ri Monreal ,von dort zur Burg Eltz,
> Moselkern-Koblenz-Neuwied,
> 145km aber nur 1400Hm wovon die letzten 63km an der Mosel und am Rhein entlang nicht mein Ding ist.
> Und das mit einer Banane und einem Riegel.



raycht doch für 5 std Fahrzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (8. August 2012)

...schöne Fayerabendrunde mit 9 Gemsen 

Recht sportliche 40 km und über 700 hm in gut 2,5 h. 

Ingo hat den Weg wiedergefunden und wird zum Wiederholungstäter



Samstag,  11.08. dann die Drei-Burgen-Tour


*um Ayn in Sayn *


bitte recht zahlraych erschayn....


----------



## T-Brex (8. August 2012)

...schöne Fayerabendrunde mit 9 Gemsen 

Recht sportliche 40 km und über 700 hm in gut 2,5 h. 

Ingo hat den Weg wiedergefunden und wird zum Wiederholungstäter

Und Akki hat beim Après als 10.Gemse noch als Novize dazugefunden


Samstag,  11.08. dann die Drei-Burgen-Tour


*um Ayn in Sayn *


bitte recht zahlraych erschayn....


----------



## Andreas S. (11. August 2012)

puuuuh,klappt doch noch.
Bin um ayn in Sayn zur legendären BrexbachGemsen 3-Burgen-Tour.
Es dürfen alle MTBler dran teilnehmen,Freunde und nicht Freunde,Gemsen und NichtGemsen,Techniker und NichtTechniker,Racer und Cruiser...
Vielleicht fahren wir auch noch den Hachenburger Cup aus.Proooost.


----------



## T-Brex (11. August 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> .........................
> Es dürfen alle MTBler dran teilnehmen,*Freunde* und *nicht Freunde*,................




.....echt ....?.......naja, da ist mir aber die 1. Sorte lieber als die 2. ...


----------



## T-Brex (11. August 2012)

Wunderschöne Drei (vier) Burgentour

Die gloraychen Sieben haben Platten und Verletzungen überwunden und wunderschöne über 50 km und über 1000 hm rausgehauen !



Und am Mittwoch wieder Fayerabendrunde 1700 h ab Schloß Sayn


----------



## Andreas S. (11. August 2012)

hat heute wieder alles gepasst.
Tolle Strecke,Supi Leute,geiles Wetter,
4 Defekte ( 2x Platt,1 x Schienbein,1x Socke)
saure Milch,
Macke im 1450 er LR
Kratzer am Rahmen

trotzdem Riesenspaß gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (11. August 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hat heute wieder alles gepasst.
> Tolle Strecke,Supi Leute,geiles Wetter,
> 4 Defekte ( 2x Platt,1 x Schienbein,1x Socke)
> saure Milch,
> ...


 
Schließe mich an.
Milch schon nachgefüllt, sofort dicht!
Morgen Abfahrt 8.00 Uhr Ri Ransbach euch viel Spaß beim Asphaltlutschen


----------



## T-Brex (11. August 2012)

...jetzt biste aber langsamer....saure Milch ist leichter als Frischmilch......haste dich beim Gewichtstuning verzockt..


----------



## BlackFalcon (11. August 2012)

Nächsten Sa. bin ich wieder mal dabei 100% fest
Wenn es heißt *um Ayn in Sayn *


----------



## Andreas S. (11. August 2012)

Rhoenzorro schrieb:


> Nächsten Sa. bin ich wieder mal dabei 100% fest
> Wenn es heißt *um Ayn in Sayn *



wenn du kommst,dann fahren wir nichtDu ziehst ja alle ab

PS: War nur Spaß


----------



## BlackFalcon (11. August 2012)

Will mal hoffen das ich erwünscht bin

SuperÄndy zumindest bin ich viel besser geworden....


----------



## Andreas S. (11. August 2012)

das "erwünscht sein" muß man sich erarbeiten.
Was hälst du von "geduldet"?


----------



## T-Brex (11. August 2012)

Der Jupp hat sich das schon verdient, der ist willkommen


----------



## BlackFalcon (11. August 2012)

SuperÄndy.... Damit komme ich klar


----------



## BlackFalcon (12. August 2012)

FEIERABEND!!!  Ab in den Keller mein Bike wartet schon


----------



## Judo-Uwe (12. August 2012)

Geile Tour heute mit Guide Benny vom Team Auto-Pabst, ein paar Jungs von der Bike-Villa waren auch dabei.
Von Ransbach gings Ri Köppel über Welschneudorf zur Lahn.Dort schöne Trails gesurft.Mit Hin- und Rückweg über 100km und knapp 2000Hm.
Gestern noch schwere Beine heute liefs wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (12. August 2012)

Hättest ja mal was sagen können wennste schon bei mir vorbei radelt!
Bin den heute auch geradelt!


----------



## T-Brex (12. August 2012)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> .
> Gestern noch schwere Beine heute liefs wieder




...Gestern haben wir Dich ja auch hart rangenommen...


----------



## T-Brex (12. August 2012)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Hättest ja mal was sagen können wennste schon bei mir vorbei radelt!
> Bin den heute auch geradelt!




Wir sind gestern auch alle bei Dir vorbeigefahren


----------



## Judo-Uwe (12. August 2012)

@carboni bin sogar heute zweimal an dir vorbeigeradelt hast bestimmt noch gepennt heute morgen um 9.15 Uhr??!!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (12. August 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...Gestern haben wir Dich ja auch hart rangenommen...


Der nette Dirk ist richtig fit


----------



## T-Brex (12. August 2012)

...wir waren heute zusammen
 mit den Kids in Sayn im Schwimmbad


----------



## T-Brex (12. August 2012)

So gehts weiter:

*Mittwochs immer 1700 h die Feierabendtouren ab Schloß Sayn
* 
*Samstag 18.08.12* eine schöne Tour von Schicko !!!!

 und

*der nächste Start abweichend von um ayn in Sayn:*

*Samstag 15.September *
*Start :  1100 h  Schloß Sayn *
 ca. 85 km mit ca. 1200 hm
 bitte Handgeld für Ö-Verkehrsmittel mitbringen
 Elztour mit Führer EuroUwe.

 da simma dabbay...


----------



## BlackFalcon (12. August 2012)

Ne schöne Tour gemacht, und beim Kletterwald in Sayn vorbei geschaut...


----------



## Sporkenburger (13. August 2012)

An alle *aktiven* Brexen, 
ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön für einen tollen, abwechslungsreichen Bike-Sommer. Bei mir hat der Entzug unmittelbar am letzten Donnerstag eingesetzt. Wenn ich bis zu den nä. Ferien Zeit finde bin ich gerne Samstags mit dabei. 
Echt eine starke Truppe.

Bis dann Speichen und Rahmenbruch 
Sporkenburger (Rolf former called Horst)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macube (13. August 2012)

...ey die Feierabend-Tour lasse ich mir am Mittwoch nicht entgehen! Kurz vor dem Strandurlaub


----------



## Andreas S. (13. August 2012)

6666


----------



## fritzie (15. August 2012)

Hei Klexx - alter Radfahrer - haste mich ja bald ein - H.G.


----------



## BlackFalcon (15. August 2012)

Hi Klexx,

Es lebe drei mal hoch hoch hoch alles gute zum Burzeltag!

Und alle die heute eine Freierabendrunde machen, gute Fahrt kommt gesund nach Hause


----------



## macube (15. August 2012)

Guter Bericht zum "Bikeverbot" in Hessen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/08...einjohann-von-der-dimb-im-ibc-kurz-interview/


----------



## CF-Rafi (15. August 2012)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag ,Klaus

@Macube:  bist Du gestern gegen 20 Uhr durch Pfaffendorf Richtug KO gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (15. August 2012)

Glückwunsch zum Birthday auch von der richtigen Raynsayte. Alles Gute Klexx.


----------



## T-Brex (15. August 2012)

*K-Lexxington
*(*Klaus* von Klaus und Klaus)

Alles Gute zum* 51. *....jetzt kannste in der AK 3 aufräumen


----------



## Andreas S. (15. August 2012)

hey Klexxxxx,das ich das noch erleben darf.
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!


----------



## T-Brex (15. August 2012)

Super Fayerabendtour mit 10 Gemsen 

gut 35 km und 800 hm Trails satt !

Und das Après beim K-Lexx aufm Burtstag ...leggaleggalegga....da waren noch etliche inaktive Gemsen....die werden wieder reaktiviert...

und: 


*Samstag Schickotour um Ayn in Sayn



*


----------



## Judo-Uwe (16. August 2012)

Da die Trainingswoche mit Wochenenddienst endet,gibts morgen nochmal weils so schön war, die Königsetappe:Neuwied-die Nette hoch nach Mayen-an der Eltz entlang zur Burg Eltz-ehemalige Bahntrasse Müstermaifeld,Polch bis Mayen von dort an der Nette wieder zurück.
Kurzentschlossene können morgen mitfahren.
Abfahrt 7.45 Uhr ab Neuwied 
@Klaus: Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag noch nachträglich


----------



## carboni1 (16. August 2012)

Wenn jemand noch etwas an Gemsen Klamotten hat die abgegeben werden können Bitte nur Neue! Es gibt noch bedarf! PN an mich!


----------



## cklein (17. August 2012)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand noch etwas an Gemsen Klamotten hat die abgegeben werden können Bitte nur Neue! Es gibt noch bedarf! PN an mich!



ich habe noch ein Trikot, schwarz in L. Neu!!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (17. August 2012)

Hier noch ein Beweisfoto von meiner Königsetappe: 142km/1480hm
Danach hat meine Frau sich ordentlich ins Zeug gelegt, es gab noch was Leckeres


----------



## BlackFalcon (17. August 2012)

Uwe du bist einfach der Knaller


----------



## Schicko (17. August 2012)

Rhoenzorro schrieb:


> Uwe du bist einfach der Knaller



wassen mit dir,Morgen dabei?


Gruß Schicko!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (17. August 2012)

Schicko schrieb:


> wassen mit dir,Morgen dabei?
> 
> 
> Gruß Schicko!


 
Habe Spätdienst,bleibt schön im Wald, es soll heiß werden!!!


----------



## Schicko (18. August 2012)

Heute "Max und Moritz" Tour! î
Um Ayn in Sayn die Sonne immer schaynî


----------



## Schicko (18. August 2012)

ZurÃ¼ck von der Max und Moritz Tour.
65km,1000HÃ¶henmeter,3Stunden30Mintuten ohne Pausen und sch... heis î


----------



## Andreas S. (18. August 2012)

Schicko schrieb:


> ZurÃ¼ck von der Max und Moritz Tour.
> 65km,1000HÃ¶henmeter,3Stunden30Mintuten ohne Pausen und sch... heis î



da habt ihr euch heute aber nix geschenkt,ganz schÃ¶n knackig.
Ich war heute (zum GlÃ¼ck)nicht dabbay.
Hab heute bei 4h radeln 6 groÃe Trinkflaschen geleert.Bin ich platt


----------



## BlackFalcon (18. August 2012)

Heute LaacherSee Tour gemacht.
Hätte mich am liebsten reinlegen können in den See...
Tages ziel 76km und 1410hm und jede menge spass

Wie ich sehe haben die Max und Moritze ihren spass auch gehabt

Grüße auf die andere Rheinseite


----------



## cklein (18. August 2012)

Dann schreibe ich auch mal meine Leistung...
Freitag + Samstag: 273km mit 3050hm
s c h e i ß e heiß war es hier auch ;-) 
Wird Zeit, dass ich mal wieder um ayn in Sayn dabay bin...


----------



## carboni1 (18. August 2012)

Ja war ein schöne Tour heute mit Schicko als Guide


----------



## Andreas S. (19. August 2012)

ey,alutzo bist du das??


----------



## T-Brex (19. August 2012)

..the boys are back in town...

und am *Mittwoch* sehen wir uns zur Fayerabendrunde um 


*1700 h am Schloß in Sayn*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burli (20. August 2012)

*Die Transschwarzwald 2012 ist rum,* 

ein paar Worte von mir dazu:
Markus und ich sind in der Teamwertung gestartet. Das war der erste Fehler, dieses Rennen ist auf Einzelstarter gemünzt, bei den Masters waren so nur 25 Team am Start (zum Vergleich Tour Transalp, dort sind regelmäßig  um die 270 Masterteams).
Aber das war dann letztlich auch egal, wir sollten ganz andere Sorgen bekommen :-( Nach vielen Rennrad Team Etappenrennen die überwiegend Problemlos verliefen ging hier leider vieles schief. Das ist dann wohl Statistik 

Etappe 1 bescherte uns bei km5 einen DoppelplattenMilch im Reifen, jeder nur einen Schlauch dabei 1x26 Zoll, 1x 29Zoll das Feld war noch relativ zusammen, nach 12min war sogar der Besenwagen durch, nun losrasen war dann sowohl mental als auch körperlich extrem hart.

Etappe 2 wieder ein Defekt mit 10min Standzeit (den waren wir selber Schuld, da wir etwas vom Vortag nicht perfekt repariert hatten. Danach wurde zudem mehr und mehr klar, das wir als Team, na sagen wir mal suboptimal zusammen passen. Gestecke Ziel wurden endgültig über Bord geworfen. Markus konnte auf den einfachen Kursen seine bessere Fahrtechnik und sein höheres Kraftpotential nicht einsetzen. Mit meinem recht ordentlichen Watt/Gewichtsverhältnis, kam ich mit den Anstiegen sehr gut zu recht die Folge Spannung im Team.

Etappe 3, wir entschließen uns den Spaß mehr in den Vordergrund zu stellen. Das gelingt gut, wir fahren mal ohne große Probleme ins Ziel, unser erstes normales Ergebnis. Ok, nicht schnell aber ohne Stress 

Etappe 4, Markus ist heute am Anfang obwohl es gleicht richtig hoch geht stark. Kurz nach dem ersten Anstieg ist er schon an meinem Hinterrad. Da wir davon ausgehen, dass ihm das flachere Ende der Strecke besser liegt wir mir, trennen wir uns. Ich fahre mein eigenes Rennen so, dass zum Ende ein Vorsprung da sein sollte (im Ziel darf ein Team max. 1 min auseinander liegen). Tja, irgendwann bin ich im Ziel und der Partner fehlt. Nach einer Weile beschleicht mich eine böse Vorahnung! Etwas schneller OK, aber über 1h, was war geschehen, ich machte mir Sorgen. Markus kam dann irgendwann, völlig niedergeschlagen, alte Rückenprobleme hatten ihn in einer der Schiebepassagen eingeholt, er konnte kaum noch fahren. Ich überredete Ihn noch über die Ziellinie zu schieben. Aber die Sache war gelaufen, er konnte nicht weiterfahren und meldete sich vom Rennen ab.

Etappe 5: Out of Race darf ich alleine fahren. Meine Motivation hält sich erklärbarer Weise im Rahmen. Nochmal 94 km und 2450 hm am Tag 5 bei 37° Grad und ohne eine Wertung? Na gut also zusammen reißen und einfach Kurbeln  Technisch wieder sehr einfach aber konditionell sehr anspruchsvoll geht das Rennen zu Ende. Irgendwo haue ich mir dann nochmal den Sattel auf die Rippen ich Blödmann. Die letzten Kilometer bin ich dann auch wirklich gar und froh in Pforzheim anzukommen.

Zum sportlichen: Wer gewinnt sowas? Bei den Herren zB. Jochen Käß von Multivan Merida knapp vor dem deutschen Marathonmeister Markus Kaufmann (Centurion Vaude). Oder beim Team Masters Udo Bölts der Altprofi mit Andi Ströbel . Also wirklich absolute Top Leute auch auf internationalem Niveau. Auch das Feld ist insgesamt sehr stark besetzt.

Fazit: Nochmal? Vielleicht, aber dann ganz anders ich habe viel gelernt!

Gruß Burli


----------



## T-Brex (20. August 2012)

Mensch Burli, das verbucht ihr am besten ganz schnell unter Pleiten Pech und Pannen....


und dem DW77




Alles Gute zum* 45. *




und am Mittwoch Fayerabendrunde


*1700 h Schloß Sayn *


----------



## Sporkenburger (21. August 2012)

Ja hallo erstmal,
bin am Samstag mit dabei und biete die Sporkenburgtour in voller Länge an. Je nach Zusammensetzung der Gruppe können Km und Höhe variiert werden. 
Ziele: Köppel, Römerturm Arzbach, Kapelle Kardenbach, Sporkenburg mit tollen Trails, Eitelborn, Denzerheide, Bienhorntal. Dann entweder Ehrenbreitstein und Rheinhöhenweg, oder Ehrenbreitstein und über immendorf an den Köppel zurück, oder übern Rheion Remstecken, Hühnenfeld, Dieblichberg, Kobern, Koblenz und Heim.

Rolf


----------



## T-Brex (21. August 2012)

Hi Horst,

den Abstecher über die Westerwälder Seenplatte und Hachenburg haste vergessen, ansonsten alles dabbay was Spaß macht......schau mer mal...


----------



## Burli (21. August 2012)

Gott... was nehmt ihr fürn Zeug??


----------



## fritzie (22. August 2012)

Mensch Tosche - dann siehste ja endlich mal die Sporkenburg - immer schön nach oben gucken - das erweitert den Horizont - nicht immer unten Steinscher zählen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (22. August 2012)

....je steiler der Anstieg desto mehr der Blick nach unten....


bis glaych 


*Fayerabendrunde  1700h am Schloß Sayn*


----------



## T-Brex (22. August 2012)

Samstag, 25.August Sporkenburgtour

1300h Start in Sayn

dazustoßen 1400 h am Flürchen in Höhr möglich(pünktlich!!)

Horst (Rolf) zeigt uns dann die dunkle Seite des Köppels.....

ca.  65 km und ca. 1300 hm


----------



## T-Brex (22. August 2012)

Wieder eine schöne Fayerabendrunde....mit 13 Gemsen....dabei 2 Novizen

Marianne und Volker

beide haben die Feiertaufe bestanden und sind jederzeit wieder willkommen 

13 Gemsen  35 km   750 hm  und Après beim Schütteler Genital


----------



## klexx (22. August 2012)

Ne Ne Ne. toschi. 

Kein understatement,  ich hatte 49,5 km und 950 hm auf der Uhr und einen super schnitt

Klexx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Brex (22. August 2012)

...du bist ja auch viel schneller gefahren...


----------



## FlyawayJay (22. August 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Wieder eine schöne Fayerabendrunde....mit 13 Gemsen....dabei 2 Novizen
> 
> Marianne und Volker
> 
> ...




Richtig schöne Tour heute beim tollem Wetter !!!





Hatte viel Spaß !!!




Frauenbike


----------



## BlackFalcon (23. August 2012)

FlyawayJay das ist doch dein rotes Bike


----------



## Burli (23. August 2012)

Pah... Frauenbike?? Diese Kampfmaschine hatte ich auch mal! Mein erstes MTB 
Wie man sieht damals sogar mit voll aufgerüstetem Cockpit...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1195245


----------



## miyata (23. August 2012)

Die blaue Wäscheklammer ist cool. Das zeigt wie kreativ du schon damals warst.


----------



## svenundjenny (24. August 2012)

Cool, mit Navi  
Tolle Truppe, tolle Tour ... ich übe erstmal 
Und dann komm ich vielleicht auch mal mit einem Klassiker mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (24. August 2012)

....


----------



## miyata (24. August 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Mit Trikots könnte ich aushelfen.
> Leider die falsche Farbe
> 
> Bevor sich nochmal jemand uninformiert fühlt.
> ...


 
Sehr schöne Farbzusammenstellung, ist mal was anderes. Gefällt mir gut. Deswegen hab ich ja auch eine Garnitur.


----------



## T-Brex (24. August 2012)

Samstag, 25.August Sporkenburgtour der BrexbachGemsen

1300h Start in Sayn

dazustoßen 1400 h am Flürchen in Höhr möglich(pünktlich!!)

Horst (Rolf) zeigt uns dann die dunkle Seite des Köppels.....

ca.  65 km und ca. 1300 hm


----------



## miyata (25. August 2012)

Ein Fleischer läßt sich nicht zensieren


----------



## miyata (25. August 2012)

Ich hab das ja auch mal gelernt.


----------



## Burli (25. August 2012)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Müsli hats gesehen!
> 
> Meinung so schnell geändert oder Zensur?



auch gesehen! Mir gefällts immer noch... ist so schön grün, da kann man den Gegner von weitem erkennen 

Jungs, immer schön sportlich sehen, Konkurenz belebt das Geschäft


----------



## Burli (25. August 2012)

Ich werde heute fehlen bei der Tour, mich plagt meine geprellte Rippe noch arg! Versuche es mal auf dem RR das geht besser! 

Wenn ich dann wieder fit sein sollte, fehle ich auch die nächsten beiden Samstage. Würde gerne bei Gallahaan und Sebamed starten... 

Gruß Burli


----------



## FlyawayJay (25. August 2012)

Lieber eine Gams als ein Schwein


----------



## ww-ck (25. August 2012)

FlyawayJay schrieb:


> Lieber eine Gams als ein Schwein


Unglaublich dieser Kommentar, ich schäme mich, auf Grund solcher Kommentare, eine Gams *gewesen* zu sein.

P.S. Glückwunsch, noch einen Sponsor verloren!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (25. August 2012)

ach Leute,was soll das? 
Ich dachte das Thema wäre durch.


----------



## ww-ck (25. August 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ach Leute,was soll das?
> Ich dachte das Thema wäre durch.


Ich auch, aber es gibt anscheinend immer unverbesserliche, die keine Ruhe geben können. Ist mir zu Niveaulos.


----------



## T-Brex (25. August 2012)

*Koblenz-, Westerwald- und Eifeltouren - BrexbachGemsen Sayn

wie der Name schon sagt, ist dies der Thread der BrexbachGemsen.

Bitte alle (Werbe)postings für andere Gruppen und Vereine in eigenen Threads platzieren und Verkaufsangebote in den Bikemarkt stellen. 

Bitte haltet Euch daran, um in diesem Chat den "Forum-Frieden" nicht zu stören.

Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß beim biken. 
Don´t write, ride your bike!




*


----------



## gigabike_de (25. August 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

warum macht Ihr hier, so einen Scheiß? 
Ich fahre ja wirklich nur gelegentlich mit, habe aber gegen niemanden etwas. 
Ganz im Gegenteil! Bis her, nur sympathische Biker (aus diesem Umfeld) kennen gelernt. 
Ist doch wurscht (sprichwörtlich) wenn jemand, in Beiden Gruppen mitfährt. 

Es geht doch um den Spaß, beim biken! Ich finde das gerade bei den Gemsen, als Club klasse. Ohne diese üblichen "Vereins" Zankereien.

Mein Gemsen Hemdchen, behalte ich auf jeden Fall 
Die gedeckteren Farben, stehen mir besser. Machen schlank 

Die guten Steaks, kommen weiter hin, von Tom.

Bis demnächst, in der Brex! 

Gruß Jörg / DarkHorse


----------



## Burli (25. August 2012)

DarkHorse schrieb:


> ...
> Ist doch wurscht (sprichwörtlich) wenn jemand, in Beiden Gruppen mitfährt.
> 
> Es geht doch um den Spaß, beim biken! Ich finde das gerade bei den Gemsen, als Club klasse. Ohne diese üblichen "Vereins" Zankereien.
> ...



... dem gibt es eigentlich wenig hinzu zufügen... etwas mehr Gelassenheit und Toleranz gegenüber anders denkenden, hätte in der Geschichte der Menschheit schon viel Ärger und Verdruß verhindert!


----------



## miyata (25. August 2012)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Ich auch, aber es gibt anscheinend immer unverbesserliche, die keine Ruhe geben können. Ist mir zu Niveaulos.


 
Hier auch von mir der letze Beitrag zu diesem Thema. Ich wollte mit meiner Äußerung, dass mir die Trikots gefallen und ich mir auch eins gekauft habe nicht andere dazu verleiten Ihren Unmut zu posten. 
Ich hab lediglich meine eigene Meinung mitgeteilt !!! Und daran ändert auch kein Beitrag eines anderen etwas. 
Viel Spaß heute bei der Gemsentour. Bin gerade erst von der Arbeit zurück und erschrocken darüber was ich hier alles gelesen hab.
Bis bald auf der anderen Sayte.
P.S.: Ich hab tatsächlich auch mal Fleischer gelernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (25. August 2012)

....


----------



## DW77 (25. August 2012)

Bin wohl als erster zu Hause 
Sehr schöne Tour heute. Tolles Wetter, Tolle Leute, Tolle Trails. ... Also so wie immer wenn ich mal mit euch Gemsen unterwegs bin. Hoffe das ich das bald wieder einrichten kann....

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## BlackFalcon (25. August 2012)

Heute eine schöne Tour gemacht mit Sahnebiene.
Über 118km und fast 1800hm und morgen gehts weiter


----------



## DW77 (25. August 2012)

@rhoenzorro

Super 
hätte nicht gedacht das du soweit radeln kannst


----------



## Schicko (25. August 2012)

Rhoenzorro schrieb:


> Heute eine schÃ¶ne Tour gemacht mit Sahnebiene.
> Ãber 118km und fast 1800hm und morgen gehts weiter



Da mÃ¼ssen wir uns aber demnÃ¤chst warm anziehen.ðº


GruÃ Schicko!


----------



## Schicko (25. August 2012)

Wir sind heute nur 70km und 1550HÃ¶henmeter gefahren (der ein oder andere mehr oder weniger)und ich 
bin komischerweise blatt wie eine Primel!ð Und das war ne super Tour mit
Guide Rolf rund um den RÃ¶merturm
Arzbach!ð


GruÃ Schicko!


----------



## T-Brex (25. August 2012)

Genau Schicko 70 wunderschöne Kilometer und über 1500 hm

Danke an den Sporki, für die super Tour 

...der Anstieg zum Römerturm war der absolute Hammer...dagegen ist sogar Hammastone Kindergeburtstag.....und

ich habe sogar die Sporkenburg gesehen....


----------



## Andreas S. (25. August 2012)

Rhoenzorro schrieb:


> Heute eine schöne Tour gemacht mit Sahnebiene.
> Über 118km und fast 1800hm und morgen gehts weiter



wie jetzt?
du 59 und Sahnebiene 59 oder wie?

@ all Sporkenbörger
ich wollte eigentlich auch,aber da morgen schlechtes Wetter gemeldet ist habe ich meine Erkundungstour für den nächsten Steimel Treff
heute gemacht. Hat sich auch gelohnt.Infos folgen


----------



## T-Brex (25. August 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=398601406874537&set=o.308005532622602&type=1&theater...da freuen wir uns schon drauf Sändy.

Schicko, wo bleiben die Beweisphotos vom Mount Arzbach ?


----------



## Schicko (25. August 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...da freuen wir uns schon drauf Sändy.
> 
> Schicko, wo bleiben die Beweisphotos vom Mount Arzbach ?



Hab dir paar per mail geschickt,da das im fazzebook net klappt
Hab nämlich kein Bock an den pc zu rennen,sitze hier auf der Terasse
und trinke Weisbier,du verstehst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (25. August 2012)




----------



## BlackFalcon (25. August 2012)

*Unsere Tour von Kärlich ihn über Karmelenberg zu Polch nach Monreal, durchs Elzbachtal bis zur Burg Eltz. **Dann wieder über Polch und ab nach Hause. schön wars!*


----------



## T-Brex (25. August 2012)

....Du machst uns Angst....mit Dir Tier kann doch keiner mehr mithalten..


----------



## Andreas S. (25. August 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....Du machst uns Angst....mit Dir Tier kann doch keiner mehr mithalten..



Sahnebiene kann

So könnte die neue Tour ab Steimel aussehen.Sind noch ein paarVerfahrer drin.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=nmkaotzrwctvcdcn


----------



## T-Brex (25. August 2012)

Das sieht doch schon richtig gut aus !

Vorher folgende abweichende Termine, von ayn in Sayn:

15.09.12  Elztour mit Eurouwe, ca. 80 km und 1100 hm *ab Sayn 1100h *

danach , Termin folgt,  
KOStadtwaldtour mit Raffi ab Oberwerth ca. 50 km und 1200 hm.

und dann
Feldbergtour mit K+K ca. 50km und 1200 hm ab Idstein

und dann 
SÄndy Steimeltour....

dazwischen noch ein paar Touren ab Sayn und die Marathons in Oppenhausen und in Bad Salzig

einfach den Forum-Thread verfolgen, Infos immer rechtzeitig vorher hier.


----------



## Burli (26. August 2012)

gestern mit Bettina und Rennrad bis Ellenhausen, dann kritischer Abruch mit unfassbaren Rippenscerzen :-( heulllll... heut geht garnix mehr außer liegen ich werd irre!


----------



## ww-ck (26. August 2012)

Burli schrieb:


> gestern mit Bettina und Rennrad bis Ellenhausen, dann kritischer Abruch mit unfassbaren Rippenscerzen :-( heulllll... heut geht garnix mehr außer liegen ich werd irre!


gute Besserung und alles Gute. Ist ja dann mit dem Eis leider nichts geworden.


----------



## Burli (26. August 2012)

ww-ck schrieb:


> gute Besserung und alles Gute. Ist ja dann mit dem Eis leider nichts geworden.



Da hast'e recht! Nachdem wir uns getroffen haben, war dann auch schon fast Schluß  ISt wirklich zum kotzen, habe die Sache anscheinend gestern durch die Aktion deutlich verschlimmert


----------



## Judo-Uwe (26. August 2012)

Klasse Tour gestern mit Guide Rolf, neue Gegend mit schönen Trails und einer Top-Aussicht, mein Urlaubsfreund Rainer und  Mitbezwinger des Mont-Ventoux war auch begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (26. August 2012)

Burli schrieb:


> Da hast'e recht! Nachdem wir uns getroffen haben, war dann auch schon fast Schluß  ISt wirklich zum kotzen, habe die Sache anscheinend gestern durch die Aktion deutlich verschlimmert




...dann laß den Gallahan lieber sausen....dann biste zum Seba-Med wieder fit


----------



## T-Brex (26. August 2012)

*Mittwoch Fayerabendrunde 1700h ab Sayn*


und


*Samstag 01.09.2012* für alle "Nicht-Gallahan-Starter" Samstagstour ab Schloß Sayn, wie immer

*um ayn in Sayn * 
(wenn gewünscht auch gerne als Rookietour....slowrider....mit abschließender Kurzrast auf dem Burgen und Parkfest....same procedure as last year....)

...es wurde gewünscht: *  Samstag wie letztes Jahr zur gleichen Zeit, die Rookietour.* Sehr moderates Tempo, für alle Damen und Wiedereinsteiger locker fahrbar !!  ...bitte recht zahlraych erschayn...


----------



## BlackFalcon (26. August 2012)

*Heute waren wir der Nord Eifel *
*Mit Guide Ralf von MTB X Pert Team ist jedem zu empfehlen.*
*Das Wetter war zum heulen*
*62km und 1128hm und leider wegen schlechten Wetters abgebrochen.

Nach der Wäsche der Klamotten,trinke ich jetzt das verdiente 
*


----------



## Burli (27. August 2012)

Das war's mit der Wettkampfsaison 2012  Zwar stimmt nun endlich nach der Transschwarzwald Form und Gewicht... aber leider habe ich auch eine gebroche Rippe im Gepäck mitgebracht! 

Da damit meine mit Abstand beschissenste Saison seit Jahren so garnicht nach meinem Geschmack zu Ende geht, könnt ihr euch sicher sein 2013 wird ein ganz anders Jahr, ein ganz anders! 

Bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder im Wald

Burli


----------



## BlackFalcon (27. August 2012)

Autsch Buri,

Gute Besserung

Schade das die Saison so für Dich enden muss

2013 Hauen wir wieder in die Pedale

Lass Dich von deiner Frau pflegen


----------



## T-Brex (27. August 2012)

Burli ......Aua Aua...hatte ich auch mal ... tut gut wenn der Schmerz nachläßt...

Wir sehen uns, die Saison geht ja bis 31.12. und am 01.01. gehts gleich weiter

Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzie (27. August 2012)

Endlich mit iPad...und immer On 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## T-Brex (27. August 2012)

schon in den Bergen ?


----------



## Judo-Uwe (27. August 2012)

Hi Burli, dann wirklich gute Besserung,heilt wieder und danach gehts weiter


----------



## Andreas S. (27. August 2012)

@burli
genau,ne kleine Pause hat noch keinem geschadet.Und immer schön die Atemübungen machen,sonst dauert es länger.Du schaffst das.


----------



## Burli (27. August 2012)

ja ja zumindest Athmen darf ich noch


----------



## BlackFalcon (28. August 2012)

Nächste Woche im Berner Oberland bei Eiger Mönch und Jungfraujoch
Bis zum Sebamed Bike Day bin ich wieder da im Renndress


----------



## killi75 (29. August 2012)

Heute dabei bei der Feierabendrunde !


----------



## T-Brex (29. August 2012)

Super Mittwochstour mit 13 Gemsen, mit Dame, knapp 50 km und gut 600 hm.

Après beim Schütteler mit "Schnitzeltoast"

*am Samstag:*

*Rookietour* (ähnlich Mittwochstour aber mit mehr Zeit).....um 

*AYN in SAYN *

Après auf dem Burgen und Parkfest in Sayn.
Ankunft dort gegen 1600/1630 h.

Für unsere Damen und alle Wiedereinsteiger logga fahrbar...


----------



## macube (29. August 2012)

...war echt eine klasse Tour - hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht mit euch! Grüße aus Lahnstein.


----------



## BlackFalcon (29. August 2012)

Heute eine scheiß Tour gebabt...
Reifen, Schlauch kaputt und macken in Laufrad 

Ich könnte :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (29. August 2012)

> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/320294_410785148970316_178810290_n.jpg


----------



## carboni1 (29. August 2012)

ja war eine tolle tour heute bei kaiserwetter! ich habe fast 800 hm


----------



## macube (29. August 2012)

...tolle Bilder auf Facebook


----------



## killi75 (29. August 2012)

Hey, war eine super Tour  
Auch die 2 Chickenways waren nett ! Danke T-Brex dafür !
Komme bestimmt wieder


----------



## miyata (31. August 2012)

Hallo Gemsen, brauche die Unterstütung von der anderen Raynsayte.
Ich möcht am Sonntag zum Fußball nach Altenkirchen mit dem Rad fahren. Wer kann mir eine Strecke beschreiben, die nicht ausschließlich über die Straße verläuft, für einen LINKSRAYNISCHEN aber dennoch zu finden ist. Z.B. in der Art, von Ort xy über Wanderweg NR. 7 bis .... und dann über ....
Wäre für eure Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Burli (31. August 2012)

miyata schrieb:


> Hallo Gemsen, brauche die Unterstütung von der anderen Raynsayte.
> Ich möcht am Sonntag zum Fußball nach Altenkirchen mit dem Rad fahren. Wer kann mir eine Strecke beschreiben, die nicht ausschließlich über die Straße verläuft, für einen LINKSRAYNISCHEN aber dennoch zu finden ist. Z.B. in der Art, von Ort xy über Wanderweg NR. 7 bis .... und dann über ....
> Wäre für eure Hilfe dankbar.



Hi,

ich würde schon mal das Aubachtal (Schwanenteich Oberbieber) als Einstieg wählen... ganz durch gefahren kommst du schon mal bis Oberraden oder  besser wenn du dich im Tal eher rechts hälst bis hinter die A3 nach Linkenbach.
Hast du ein GPS... dann könnte ich etwas senden.

Von Linkenbach bis Puderbach ggf.mal ein Stück Landstraße. Von dort kann Andreas aus Steimel bstimmt eine Strecke empfehlen!!?

Gruß Burli


----------



## miyata (31. August 2012)

Hi Burli, leider noch nicht. War bisher dafür zu geizig. Aber mit den Ortsangaben kann ich mich ja auf den Wanderkarten orientieren.


----------



## Andreas S. (31. August 2012)

Burli schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich würde schon mal das Aubachtal (Schwanenteich Oberbieber) als Einstieg wählen... ganz durch gefahren kommst du schon mal bis Oberraden oder  besser wenn du dich im Tal eher rechts hälst bis hinter die A3 nach Linkenbach.
> Hast du ein GPS... dann könnte ich etwas senden.
> ...



genau,und dann in Linkenbach zum Radweg Puderbacher Land bis Döttesfeld dort auf dem WW Steig nach Flammerfeld,Weyerbusch,Altenkirchen. Gelände ohne Ende und viele km.

oder:

ab A3 auf dem Weg "PuderbacherLand" Richtung Industriegebiet UrbacherWald,weiter auf dem "PuderbacherLand" nach Raubach,Hanroth,Woldert,Oberdreis,Lautzert.Am Sportplatz Lautzert auf den Wanderweg "3" nach Oberwambach,hier hinter dem Friedhof auf den "Holzweg" immer noch die "3"  hinab ins Tal und der Beschilderung zum "Bismarckturm" folgen welcher sich in Altenkirchen befindet.
Waldautobahn und etwas Asphalt.   guckst du hier:http://www.puderbacher-land.de/www/PDF/Prospektanforderung/Radkarte%20Stand%2020.04.07.pdf


----------



## T-Brex (31. August 2012)

Mensch SÄndy auf Dich ist Verlaß !!!

Die Richtung sind wir mit Dir aber auch schonmal gefahren gelle....oder war das die 1. Roßbachtour ?....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (31. August 2012)

meine Jungs sind aus den Fahrrad Kindersitzen rausgewachsen...

habe 2x Römer Jokey Komfort Relax und 2x Topeak Babysitter im Angebot

siehe auch Bikemarkt und Ebay.....die Teile sind wenig benutzt, und in einem sehr gutem Zustand. Bessere gebrauchte sind kaum zu finden...

Bei Interesse bitte melden...


----------



## T-Brex (31. August 2012)

*Reminder

*morgen Rookietour *um ayn in Sayn
*

zurück gegen 1600/1630h mit Après aufm B+P-Fest....same procedure as every year....

Da kommt jeder mit....einfache aber schöne Strecke....


bis moje...


----------



## miyata (31. August 2012)

@Andy
Danke für die Hinweise. Werd ich mir morgen auf den Wanderkarten die ungefähre Strecke anschauen. Ankommen werd ich schon. Aber mit den Hinweisen ist die Orientierung doch sehr viel einfachen. Vielen Dank. Ich berichte dann wie und wo ich dann die Richtung verloren hab. Fahr deshalb schon morgens los, damit ich um drei zum Fussball da bin.


----------



## T-Brex (31. August 2012)

@HP dann kannste aufm Rückweg (falls der per Pedales erfolgen sollte), gegen 1600/1700h in SAYN noch eine gemeinsame Kurzrast einlegen


----------



## macube (1. September 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *Reminder
> 
> *morgen Rookietour *um ayn in Sayn
> *
> ...



Bin morgen dabei aber ohne Burg- und Parkfest.
Freu mich schon.


----------



## T-Brex (1. September 2012)

Super, 

wobei die halbe Stunde auf ein BlayfrayWayz, aufm Fest wird dich auch nicht umbringen..

bis moje..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (1. September 2012)

bei mir war heute nochmal Asphalt angesagt.Hab mich etwas durchs Sayntal und Wiedtal ziehen lassen.RTF Neuwied stand auf dem Programm.
War auch in Sayn,allerdings schon um Zwölf.
Morgen fahre ich nochmals die Strecke der bald folgenden SteimelGemsenTour ab.Es fehlt noch etwas Feinschliff


----------



## miyata (1. September 2012)

So Strecke für morgen nach Altenkirchen zusammengestellt. Es ist nur eine Hintour. Zurück geht es mit dem Auto. Fahr da zum Fußballspiel meines Sohnes hin und mit ihm zurück. Bin mal gespannt ob ich alles finde.


----------



## T-Brex (1. September 2012)

Zurück vom Feuerwerk

Scheee wars !

Die Rookietour wurde leider nicht von den Rookies genutzt, stattdessen haben wir ne Brex-Trail-Massacker-Tour draus gemacht, bis uns der Münz Extremlauf die Strecke abgeschnitten hat....

34 km mit über 700 hm und fast nur Trails .....auf und nieder in der Brex ..




Sir Robin kann stolz sayn auf Lady Marianne.....die kommt immer besser in Fahrt....sogar auf den Trails...


----------



## Andreas S. (1. September 2012)

ouuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhh,da hab ich wohl was verpasst?


----------



## killi75 (2. September 2012)

Hallo Uwe, wie war Dein MTB Wochenende ?
Freue mich schon auf Mittwoch !


----------



## Judo-Uwe (3. September 2012)

killi75 schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe, wie war Dein MTB Wochenende ?
> Freue mich schon auf Mittwoch !


 
Fünf Gemsen starteten beim Gallahan-Trail in Oppenhausen:
Carboni,Lutz und Hans auf der Mittelstrecke,Helmut und Uwe auf der Langstrecke und erreichten gute Platzierungen.
Mit insgesamt 400 Teilnehmern starteten die Teilnehmer bei Klasse Wetterbedingungen.
Teilweise neue Streckenführung und eine Zeitnahme durch Br-Timing
vervollständigten eine runde Veranstaltung.
Letztes Jahr noch in Kritik geraten durch unabsichtliche Verfahrer die dadurch abkürzten und plötzlich im Ergebniss vor dir lagen,gab es dieses Jahr nicht.


----------



## T-Brex (3. September 2012)

*bis Mittwoch....*

*Fayerabendrunde 1700 h ab Schloß Sayn *


----------



## Andreas S. (5. September 2012)

miyata schrieb:


> So Strecke für morgen nach Altenkirchen zusammengestellt. Es ist nur eine Hintour. Zurück geht es mit dem Auto. Fahr da zum Fußballspiel meines Sohnes hin und mit ihm zurück. Bin mal gespannt ob ich alles finde.



hat jemand etwas von miyata gehört?
Ist er immer noch unterwegs nach Altenkirchen?
Oder hat man ihn erst gar nicht über den Rhayn gelassen?(könnte ich auch verstehen)


----------



## Burli (5. September 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hat jemand etwas von miyata gehört?
> Ist er immer noch unterwegs nach Altenkirchen?
> Oder hat man ihn erst gar nicht über den Rhayn gelassen?(könnte ich auch verstehen)


----------



## T-Brex (5. September 2012)

Schöne Fayerabendrollertour

40 km   800 hm  9 Gemsen mit Dame flott unterwegs

Danke Schicko 



*Samstag keine Tour* - es sei denn es meldet sich hier noch jemand, ansonsten:

*Sonntag ab ca. 0830-0900 h  in Bad Salzig,   Seba Med Bike Day *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burli (6. September 2012)

ICH WILL AUCH heulllllllllllllll


----------



## carboni1 (6. September 2012)

Dann hör auf zu jammern und fahr!


----------



## miyata (6. September 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hat jemand etwas von miyata gehört?
> Ist er immer noch unterwegs nach Altenkirchen?
> Oder hat man ihn erst gar nicht über den Rhayn gelassen?(könnte ich auch verstehen)


Hi Andy, danke der Nachfrage. 
Vielen Dank für deine Beschreibung, natürlich auch Dank an Burli. Bin in Straßenhaus rausgekommen und dann über den Puderbacher Radweg nach Altenkirchen. Schöne Landschaft! Insgesamt waren es 77 Km mir 780 Hm. Nicht viele Hm, aber für den Tag genau richtig. Nur am Rand, Tus Mayen hat in Altenkirchen gegen Neitersen 4 zu 0 gewonnen.


----------



## Burli (6. September 2012)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Dann hör auf zu jammern und fahr!



 Schmerzmittel auf 50% rnter gefahren... es geht so naja. Werde mich mal am RR mit ner Eisdielenrunde versuchen aber MTB ist devinitiv noch viel zu früh  Gesundheit geht vor 

Burli


----------



## T-Brex (6. September 2012)

Genau Burli !

Kannst ja mit dem RR zu Seba Med kommen und im Zielbereich auf die Gemsen warten .....dann haste ne schöne RR Tour von Ddorf - Bad Salz.-Ddorf.......


----------



## Burli (7. September 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Genau Burli !
> 
> Kannst ja mit dem RR zu Seba Med kommen und im Zielbereich auf die Gemsen warten .....dann haste ne schöne RR Tour von Ddorf - Bad Salz.-Ddorf.......



Schön wärs aber 100km is zuviel, ich nehme einen neuen Anlauf auf die Eisdiele in Selters, zu mehr wird es noch nicht reichen.
Aber wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe komme ich mit dem Auto vorbei und schaue mir die Race-Helden an


----------



## BlackFalcon (8. September 2012)

Gemsen ich bin wieder daheimmit vielen hm im Gepäck.

Morgen am Start ihr hab mir gefehlt...


----------



## Burli (8. September 2012)

Drücke allen Racegemsen für morgen die Daumen! Haut einen raus Jungs!!!

Zum Start komme ich gucken und drehe dann vor Ort eine der Rtf Runden quasi als Rehamaßnahme


----------



## Andreas S. (8. September 2012)

ja genau,wünsche auch allen SebaMedRaceGemsen viel Erfolg für morgen.Ihr werdet es auch ohne mich schaffen,da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (9. September 2012)

....super Seba med Bike day.....bei Kaiserwetter

und das die beste Platzierung für die Gemsen:

*auf´mTreppchen*

der *Grätejupp* 

Respekt, da wärste besser zur Siegerehrung geblieben.....


http://coderesearch.com/sts/services/info/20300/237/k/ac/1108


----------



## Andreas S. (9. September 2012)

KLASSE Ergebnisse Leute.
Gabs da auch Hachenburger zur Siegerehrung??
Ich hab u.a.sogar den Fiddlehead in der Ergebnisliste gefunden


----------



## Judo-Uwe (9. September 2012)

Schnelle trockene Strecke heute mit einer rundum gelungenen Veranstaltung.
In Oppenhausen noch mit Schnapp-Atmung unterwegs, liefs heute deutlich besser,trotz Speichenbruch der mich dreimal zwang abzusteigen, um die Kette zu sortieren, da sich die Speiche in der Schaltung verfing, was mich wohl eine Minute kostete. 
Samstag gehts zur Eltz, mit Zugrückfahrt ab Moselkern, die Mitnahme der Bikes ist kostenlos, habe mal mit meinem Chef gesprochen 
Und für die Gruppe gibts auch ein Spezialtarif


----------



## miyata (9. September 2012)

Und ich ärgere mich wie die Sau. Um 45 Sekunden den dritten Platz verpaßt. Da wärs gewesen, genau wie letztes Jahr dritter werden.
Hätte unterwegs nicht das ein oder anderes Schwätzen mit anderen Teilnehmern halten sollen. Gereicht hätte es auch wenn ich in der letzten Abfahrt nicht drei "Bremser" vor mir gehabt hätte. 
War zwar übernhaupt nicht auf Plazierung aus, wenn es dann aber so knapp ist ärgert man sich doch.
Glückwunsch an Jens, dann hat sich das Training ja gelohnt und zu Hause ist eine Belohnung fällig


----------



## BlackFalcon (9. September 2012)

Toll Uwe Platz.8
Und die anderen Gemsen Platzierungen super toll.
Mit dem  müssen mal schauen wann es passt

H.P ärgere Dich nicht ich habe meinen 2.Platz auch verschenkt.


----------



## miyata (9. September 2012)

So richtig ja nicht, weil ich ja nicht vor hatte auf Zeit zu fahren. Wenn es dann aber eigentlich nur an der letzten Abfahrt lag, bei der ich aufgrund der drei Fahrer vor mir am bremsen war, ist das schon ärgerlich. 
Jens: Genieße den Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (9. September 2012)

*Mittwoch wieder ab 1700 h Schloß Sayn..................


Fayerabendrunde

und am Samstag 150912 nix um ayn in Sayn
sonder 1100 h am SchloßSayn
dann 1100 hm und 85 km Richtung Eifel, durch das Nette Tal und das Elztal..... von der Mosel mit Uwe`s Express






*


----------



## Burli (9. September 2012)

Kann jemand die GPS Daten der mittleren und/oder der großen Runde stellen?

Gruß Burli


----------



## carboni1 (9. September 2012)

ja wenn ich zuhause bin


----------



## Burli (9. September 2012)

Super!


----------



## [email protected] (11. September 2012)

hier mal eine kleine Info für die Gemsen. Am 30.09 starte ich von meinem salon aus eine Ausfahrt durch denn WW zur Firma Bayer. Besser bekannt als Hersteller der Müsing-Bikes. Der ein oder andere kennt die Firma ja. wenn ihr Lust habt seid dabei. medelt euch nur bitte kurz vorher mal an. Stelle auch gleich mal den Flyer ein. 
Gruß vom Friseur


----------



## [email protected] (11. September 2012)

hier nun der Flyer zu der Aktion


----------



## Seb319 (12. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,


ich wollte mich mal eben kurz vorstellen,
bin seit 2 Monaten im Bike-Fieber und habe auch schon mehrere Touren zwischen 20 und 60 km hinter mir. 


Ich habe von den Mittwochs und Samstags-Touren der Gemsen gelesen und würde mich gerne einmal bei Gelegenheit anschließen. Mir fehlt zwar noch das ein oder andere Equipment (z.b Helm) aber ausreichend Kondition ist vorhanden ...hoffe ich zumindest 

Gruß 

Seb


----------



## killi75 (12. September 2012)

Seb319 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> ich wollte mich mal eben kurz vorstellen,
> ...



Dann komm doch einfach mal heute um 17h zum Schloss und fahr mit....Mitfahrer sind bei den Gemsen immer Willkommen. Einen Helm brauchst du allerdings, der ist wichtig.


----------



## VH25 (12. September 2012)

Hallo, ich stelle mich auch mal vor. Ich heisse Volker und bin schon 2 mal mitgefahren und habe überlebt. Hat totalen Spass gemacht und ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour.


----------



## Burli (12. September 2012)

VH25 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich stelle mich auch mal vor. Ich heisse Volker und bin schon 2 mal mitgefahren und habe überlebt. Hat totalen Spass gemacht und ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour.



Ja, die meisten haben es überlebt... 

Burli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (12. September 2012)

...und die es nicht überlebt haben,fahren jetzt öfters mal Rennrad


----------



## Burli (12. September 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ...und die es nicht überlebt haben,fahren jetzt öfters mal Rennrad


----------



## T-Brex (12. September 2012)

....heute gabs auch wieder acht Überlebende 

36 km und knapp 700 hm "Rundumhöhrerömmm"



und Lady Marianne, Markus  und Volker kommen immer besser in Tritt, und Novize Sebastian ist ein Naturtalent !!!.....alle herzlich gerne jederzeit wieder willlkommen !!


----------



## T-Brex (12. September 2012)

Samstag nix um ayn in Sayn, sondern

*Samstag  1100 h pünktlich Start in Sayn am Schloß*

zur Elztour.....ca 86 km und 1100 hm.....Handgeld für Ö-V-Mittel mitbringen...

(Einstieg gegen 1200 h an der Rheinbrücke NR/Weißenthurm möglich, bitte vorher absprechen)


----------



## Judo-Uwe (13. September 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Samstag nix um ayn in Sayn, sondern
> 
> *Samstag  1100 h pünktlich Start in Sayn am Schloß*
> 
> ...



Einstieg gegen 11.30 h!!!!!! an der Rheinbrücke NR/weißenthurm!!!!
Hoffe auf rege Teilnahme habe extra dienstfrei bekommen!!!
Wer noch nie im Elztal war wird positiv überrascht werden


----------



## Seb319 (13. September 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....heute gabs auch wieder acht Überlebende
> 
> 36 km und knapp 700 hm "Rundumhöhrerömmm"
> 
> ...




War echt super! Mein GPS hat 50 km angezeigt, als ich zu Hause war.
Der nette Kolege aus Oberbieber hat mich noch bis zum "Haus am Pilz" gejagt. 
Danke nochmal , fürs mitnehmen 
Bis nächste Woche Mittwoch... dann mit Lampe


----------



## miyata (13. September 2012)

Hi Uwe, nenn mir mal ein Zeitfenster und den Ort für den Einstieg ins Nettetal. Wäre ja Unsinn, wenn ich erst über den Rayn müßte. Würd zurück von der Burg aus über den Maifeldradweg fahren.


----------



## carboni1 (13. September 2012)

du kannst ruhig mal wieder auf die richtige rheinseite fahren ;-)


----------



## miyata (13. September 2012)

Tu ich doch ständig !!! Auf der richtigen Sayte von Rayn und Mosel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (13. September 2012)

miyata schrieb:


> Hi Uwe, nenn mir mal ein Zeitfenster und den Ort für den Einstieg ins Nettetal. Wäre ja Unsinn, wenn ich erst über den Rayn müßte. Würd zurück von der Burg aus über den Maifeldradweg fahren.



Hallo Hans-Peter,
schön das du mitfahren möchtest, 11.50 h an der ersten Brücke hinter der A61, wir kommen von Plaidt übern Feldweg der auch auf die Brücke trifft. 
Mußt halt etwas warten ,wir müßten aber spätestens gegen 12.00 h ankommen.


----------



## miyata (13. September 2012)

Meinst du den Einstieg wie bei der Mettbrötchen Tour? Die kleine Brücke fast unter der Autobahn? Dort wo du nicht drüber bist um noch einen Trail zu fahren oder meinst du die Brücke wo man eine Treppe hoch und am Ende der Brücke Treppe runter fährt.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (14. September 2012)

miyata schrieb:


> Meinst du den Einstieg wie bei der Mettbrötchen Tour? Die kleine Brücke fast unter der Autobahn? Dort wo du nicht drüber bist um noch einen Trail zu fahren oder meinst du die Brücke wo man eine Treppe hoch und am Ende der Brücke Treppe runter fährt.


Ja,die kleine Brücke fast unter der Autobahn ,ohne Treppe.


----------



## miyata (14. September 2012)

Alles klar, danke. Bin bis 11:00 Uhr noch arbeiten, dann nach Hause, umziehen und ab nach Plaidt. Wenn ich nicht bis 11:50 Uhr da bin, fahrt weiter. Dann steige ich wo anders ein. Kann ja von zu Hause auch nach Welling, Trimb, Hausen. Müßte dann auf jeden Fall vor euch an einem dieser Punkte sein.
Wie groß wird denn die Gruppe?


----------



## Judo-Uwe (14. September 2012)

Schätze unter zehn,bis morgen
Kurzer Zeitablauf der morgigen Tour:
Pünktliche Abfahrt im zügigen Tempo bis Einstieg Nette,danach moderates Tosche-Tempo.
Ca.gegen 14.00 in Mayen das wären schon 60% der Strecke.
Wenns gut läuft ist eine 30 minütige Einkehr bei der Burg Pyrmont möglich,ab da noch 11 km
bis Moselkern.
Abfahrt der Züge um 16.42 oder 17.16 Uhr (30 Min Zugfahrt bis Koblenz)
Mitnahme der Bikes kostenlos.
Minigruppentarif pro Biker 4 Euro anstatt 7,25 Euro.
Ab Koblenz lockeres Ausradeln bis Sayn


----------



## Andreas S. (14. September 2012)

das hört sich doch gut an.
Ich werde dann um 1100 in Sayn aynstaygen.
Schaffen wir die Moselkern-Koblenz Strecke nicht auch mit dem Rad in 30min?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackFalcon (14. September 2012)

Ich werde leider morgen nicht mit fahren können Nachtschicht.


----------



## Deleted 56720 (14. September 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Ich werde dann um 1100 in Sayn aynstaygen.



oder um 1030 in Ohnesse


----------



## Andreas S. (14. September 2012)

ist auch ne gute Idee.
Ich versuche es. Müsste klappen, 1030 in Ohnesse an der Sparkasse.

Ansonsten 1100 Sayn.


----------



## carboni1 (14. September 2012)

wenn ich den Abend überlebe bin ich um 11Uhr am Schloss


----------



## miyata (14. September 2012)

Ich werd noch schnell andere Reifen aufziehen. Die RR vom Rennen bei SebaMed sind für morgen sicher nicht geeignet.


----------



## carboni1 (14. September 2012)

ich lass den RR drauf laut guide hat es auf der falschen "rhine"seite heute nicht geregnet!!


----------



## miyata (14. September 2012)

Gerade jetzt regnet es hier und das nicht zum ersten mal. Wenn es heute nacht nochmal naß wird sind meine RR zu abgefahren.


----------



## carboni1 (14. September 2012)

no risk no fun


----------



## miyata (14. September 2012)

Jo, aber ich will am Sonntag morgen ja auch noch fahren.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (14. September 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> das hört sich doch gut an.
> Ich werde dann um 1100 in Sayn aynstaygen.
> Schaffen wir die Moselkern-Koblenz Strecke nicht auch mit dem Rad in 30min?



Mit'nem 65ziger Schnitt könnten wir die Strecke Moselkern-Koblenz schaffen, käme auf einen Versuch an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzie (14. September 2012)

Saluti Ragazzi - bin um halbzwölf in Weißenturm an der Brücke - bitte um Abholung


----------



## Judo-Uwe (14. September 2012)

fritzie schrieb:


> Saluti Ragazzi - bin um halbzwölf in Weißenturm an der Brücke - bitte um Abholung



Saluti Fritzie,wenn du noch ein paar Minuten früher da bist, brauchen wir nicht auf dich zu warten,wenn nicht ,warten wir selbstverständlich auf dich, bis morgen.


----------



## Schicko (14. September 2012)

Da simma dabei dad es prima...bis Moije uns Uwe


----------



## Andreas S. (14. September 2012)

ich glaube du wirst da noch einen Sonderzug aus deiner Garage holen müssen.


----------



## BlackFalcon (15. September 2012)

Moin Moin

18km von der Arbeit geradelt, im sturzflug nach Hause...

Wünsche euch eine gute Tour, und bestes Wetter

Ich hau mich in mein wohl verdientes Bett.


----------



## Andreas S. (15. September 2012)

....ohnesse 1030 schaffe ich nicht mehr
bis glaych in Sayn.


----------



## CF-Rafi (15. September 2012)

Hi,
Seid ihr alle wieder daheim angekommen?
Der ICE an der Mosel musste richtig ins rollen gekommen sein.
Insgesamt eine sehr schöne Tour von Uwe,danke, hat mal wieder Spass gemacht mit den Gemsen durch die Wälder zu ziehen
Bei mir standen am Ende 135km auf dem Tacho und ein kompletter Ausfall der HR-Bremse und 20% der Bremskraft an der VR Bremse,aber wer bremst verliert.
Und heute mache ich gar nix mehr
Die genaue Beschreibung folgt bestimmt von Uwe.


----------



## miyata (15. September 2012)

Hi auch ich bin schon zu Hause, mußte ja die Raynsayte nicht mehr wechseln. Bei mir waren es 97 Km und 1450 Hm. Aber ich hab ja auch keinen Zug verpasst.
Dank an Uwe für die Einladung zur und Führung der Tour. War schön noch mal die Elz zu fahren, insbesondere weil ich die meisten Steigungen geschafft hab.


----------



## CF-Rafi (15. September 2012)

...und es geht nächste Woche weiter:

22 September 1300 Uhr ab der Sporthalle Oberwerth

findet die KO-Stadtwald Tour statt mit mir als Guido
Geplant sind ca 50 km mit 1000-1200 Hm und die genaue Beschreibung 
folgt erst nach der Tour.

Bitte ein PN an mich ,wer kommt.
Die ,die schon zugesagt haben brauchen es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (15. September 2012)

151km und durch den verpassten Zuganschluß zuviel Asphalt,bin fertig,das Bike wird erst mal in die Ecke gestellt und nicht angefaßt.
War aber schön das wir doch 12 Gemsen waren!!!!


----------



## Schicko (15. September 2012)

141km,1500Höhenmeter,9Stunden
auf dem Esel und die Burg Elz
nur im verrübergehen gesehen.
Heim gegessen,geduscht,gemühtliches
Kaminfeuer angemacht,auf's Sofa
habe fertig und jetzt ein kühles
Blondes!!!


Gruß Schicko!


----------



## Andreas S. (15. September 2012)

wieder zuhause
war schon sehr sportlich heute,aber schön.
Und was wir so alles erlebt haben


----------



## carboni1 (15. September 2012)

ja eine sehr schöne tour bin gerade mit dem hund draussen und gleich geht es auf die Piste zum Tanzen wird bestimmt spät ;-) egal man lebt nur einmal!!


----------



## killi75 (16. September 2012)

Ihr seid die besten Gemsen der Welt !!!!! Love u


----------



## carboni1 (16. September 2012)

Guten Morgen erst mal. Sehe ich genauso!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzie (16. September 2012)

schönetourhammagemacht - 138 km + 1450 hm - nichtschlechtherrspecht - danke Uwe für die tolle Tour - wo du dich überall rumtreibst - tztz - special thx to Schicko + Rafi for shadow biking - (wäre nur nett gewesen wenn der Rest der Truppe mal gewartet hätte)


----------



## Deleted 56720 (16. September 2012)

Bin auch wieder auferstanden... super Tour danke Uwe

hab noch einpaar Fotos und Tourdaten...

https://picasaweb.google.com/115443...authkey=Gv1sRgCMfXjf-cyNi2pwE&feat=directlink


http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fmynhvdrzxaddryx


----------



## Andreas S. (16. September 2012)

hier gibts auch noch Fotos von Sändycam https://picasaweb.google.com/112394983271916794673/UweSElztourOhneZugAm16September2012?authkey=Gv1sRgCNP2-sr93_nb8QE


----------



## fritzie (16. September 2012)

Hey SuperAndy - dein link funzt net


----------



## Andreas S. (16. September 2012)

versuchs hiermit mal
https://picasaweb.google.com/112394983271916794673/UweSElztourOhneZugAm16September2012?authkey=Gv1sRgCNP2-sr93_nb8QE


----------



## klexx (16. September 2012)

fritzie schrieb:


> Hey SuperAndy - dein link funzt net



hallo Fritzi,

Geht,  must nur die Vorwahl vom Wwsterwald wählen.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Judo-Uwe (16. September 2012)

Nach 9 Std biken und heute wieder 12 Std Tagesdienst noch ein kleiner Tourbericht:
Fast pünktlich um 11.01 starteten 8 Gemsen Ri Burg Elz mit Zielbahnhof Moselkern.(17.16)
Nachdem Fritzie trotz falschem Treffpunkt doch noch zu uns fand waren wir schon neun Gemsen und 6 Min im Rückstand.
Wie aus dem Nichts tauchte Carboni in Plaidt auf,der mit einer Tempoeinlage von Sayn bis Plaidt, uns noch einholte.
Zu Zehnt ging es Ri Netteeinstieg wo wir Hans-Peter trafen und wir entspannt den Trail Ri Mayen fuhren.
Das Dutzend voll machte dann Jörg, der mittendrin  in der Nette auch noch zu stieß.
Bis Einstieg ins Eltztal waren wir noch voll im Plan, ließen sich die Trails an der Nette  noch locker fahren,waren die Trails entlang der Eltz berghoch wie bergrunter anspruchsvoller und mit 12 Biker durch Eltz war ich auch noch nicht gefahren...
Dann noch die Begegnung im Trail mit einer Wandergruppe (70 Personen!!!!!!!!!!),
die wir selbsverständlich passieren ließen,aber zehn Min Zeitverlust !!!!
Zwischendrin noch ein Sanitäter-und Notarzteinsatz und die Kollegen von Dosenfeuer waren auch da!!!! ,nachdem ein Wanderer von Hornissen gestochen wurde und allergisch reagierte.
30 m vorher standen wir zu viert neben dem Baum in dem sich das Hornissenfest befand und warteten auf die restlichen Gemsen
Der fast komplette Ausfall der Bremsen bei Rafi und noch ein Platten bei Carboni,
ließen die Zeitspanne dahinschmelzen um noch den Zug zu erreichen.
Ein Sturz von mir und zwei Stürze von Miyata die aber glimpflich endeten,waren der Preis an die Elz,wenn man rückblickend daran denkt,das letztes Jahr der wilde Willi an der Burg Pyrmont vom Krankenwagen abgeholt wurde, kam die Gemsentruppe gut durch!!!!!
Nur die Asphaltlutscherei wegen dem verpaßten Zug(Abfahrt des Zuges 17.16 Uhr,Ankunft der Gemsen 17.22 Uhr) hat mich dann mürbe gemacht


----------



## carboni1 (17. September 2012)

Hier das Foto


----------



## fritzie (17. September 2012)

Hallo Rafi - Schicko + ich haben das ganze Wochenende frei und feuen uns schon wie Bolle auf die Stadtwaldtour - aber denk dran mindestens alle 10 km eine Verpflegungsstation mit lecker Essen + Trinken - jippijajeh


----------



## klexx (17. September 2012)

Hey jungs 
 ich will mit,  ich will mit, ich will mit     darf ich ......   Ich bleib auch mit Tosche ganz hinten,   Versprochen




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schicko (17. September 2012)

klexx schrieb:


> Hey jungs
> ich will mit,  ich will mit, ich will mit     darf ich ......   Ich bleib auch mit Tosche ganz hinten,   Versprochen
> 
> 
> ...



Ausnahmsweise


----------



## klexx (17. September 2012)

Schicko schrieb:


> Ausnahmsweise



Danke, danke    Greetings from vinschgau.....    Geile Trails.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carboni1 (17. September 2012)

ich würd auch gerne mit darf abba Net!


----------



## T-Brex (17. September 2012)

Wahlweise ist am Samstag auch die Abfahrt *pünktlich 1200 h ab Schloß Sayn mit dem Bike möglich *Treffpunkt dann mit den anderen 1300 h an der Sporthalle Oberwerth......schön 18km flach einrollen....und nachher ausrollen....


----------



## klexx (17. September 2012)

Hallo Uwe
Ich sitz hier in Hotel, beim Bier, da kommt ein Typ, und sagt. Hey die Brexbachgemsen kenn ich , ich bin ein Kumpel von Uwe..
Heißt Carlo,  kennst du ihn??

Klexx


----------



## T-Brex (17. September 2012)

Ja


----------



## miyata (17. September 2012)

Bei Carlo zu Hause sind wir auf dem Weg zur Elz vorbei gefahren.
Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich das Samstag schaffe. Ansonsten viel Spaß bei der Rafitour, wieder eine auf der wahren RAYNSAYTE


----------



## carboni1 (17. September 2012)

sag dem Carlo einen schönen Gruss von mir. grillen war super!


----------



## BlackFalcon (17. September 2012)

klexx schrieb:


> Hey jungs
> ich will mit,  ich will mit, ich will mit     darf ich ......   Ich bleib auch mit Tosche ganz hinten,   Versprochen
> 
> 
> ...



Der Tosche fährt doch sowieso doch hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klexx (17. September 2012)

Rhoenzorro schrieb:


> Der Tosche fährt doch sowieso doch hinten



Richtig.   Also genau mein Tempo 
Manchmal ist auch das noch zu schnell


----------



## VH25 (18. September 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Wahlweise ist am Samstag auch die Abfahrt *pünktlich 1200 h ab Schloß Sayn mit dem Bike möglich *Treffpunkt dann mit den anderen 1300 h an der Sporthalle Oberwerth......schön 18km flach einrollen....und nachher ausrollen....


 

Hallo Thorsten,

was ist das am Samstag für eine Tour?? Wäre das auch was für mich ?? Bin am Mittwoch leider nicht dabei.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Judo-Uwe (18. September 2012)

klexx schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe
> Ich sitz hier in Hotel, beim Bier, da kommt ein Typ, und sagt. Hey die Brexbachgemsen kenn ich , ich bin ein Kumpel von Uwe..
> Heißt Carlo,  kennst du ihn??
> 
> Klexx



Hi Klexx
die Brexbachgemsen werden wohl überall erkannt,er ist mit Jana und dem Holländer Ernst da,vielleicht könnt ihr ja mal zusammen fahren?
Wir kennen uns seit 28 Jahren,bis denne.


----------



## klexx (18. September 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Wahlweise ist am Samstag auch die Abfahrt *pünktlich 1200 h ab Schloß Sayn mit dem Bike möglich *Treffpunkt dann mit den anderen 1300 h an der Sporthalle Oberwerth......schön 18km flach einrollen....und nachher ausrollen....



Schi...... Am 22 Sept. bin ich ja noch im Vinschgau,  hatte ich ganz vergessen,  hier vergisst du echt die Zeit,
Aufstehen, frühstück, biken, abendessen, schlafen, usw....

Schöne fahrt zusammen.

Klexx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## killi75 (19. September 2012)

Bin heute dabei!


----------



## BlackFalcon (19. September 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3I4jQ-QiAdw"]3. sebamed Bike Day 2012 Bad Salzig - YouTube[/nomedia]


Schönes Video 3.Sebamed Bike Day von unserem Freund Kim Claus Hansen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killi75 (19. September 2012)

Super Tour heute mit 9 Gemsen und 1 Gemsin. Erwin fasst der Heidi Tour mit 700hm - 30km. Sayn - Stromberg - Siedlung Isenburg - Hassberg - Hausenborn - HP ..... Trails Trails .... After Bike .... Und einem schnellen Pacemaker!!!!!!


----------



## BlackFalcon (19. September 2012)

Heute Köppeltour mit Sahnebiene gemacht
1010hm und 48,6km bald können wir die Wintersachen raus holen.


----------



## Seb319 (20. September 2012)




----------



## CF-Rafi (20. September 2012)

22 September 1300 Uhr ab der Sporthalle Oberwerth

findet die KO-Stadtwald Tour statt mit ca. 50 km und 1000-1200 Hm.

Auch Mitleser sind willkommen!Vorrausgesetzt Ihr habt ein gut funktionierendes MTB ,genug Power in den Beinen und ein Helm.......

Und bitte denkt daran genug zum trinken mitzunehmen,da ich leider aus organisatorischen Gründen kein Catering anbieten kann.

dann bis Sa


----------



## T-Brex (20. September 2012)

...da simma dabbay....

1300 h Sporthalle Oberwerth  (Autoanfahrt)

oder 

1200 h pünktlich !! Schloß Sayn  (MTB Anfahrt 18 km flach hin und 18 km flach zurück)


----------



## miyata (20. September 2012)

Hi Rafi, danke für das Angebot der Stadtwaldtour, kann aber leider nicht mit. Schade eigentlich, denn die Tour im letzten Jahr war sehr schön und jetzt seit heute hab ich auch endlich die neue Kurbel mit besserer Übersetzung. 
Für alle die mitfahren, bitte vorher Bremsentest durchführen.


----------



## T-Brex (20. September 2012)

Rhoenzorro schrieb:


> Heute Köppeltour mit Sahnebiene gemacht
> 1010hm und 48,6km bald können wir die Wintersachen raus holen.




Bring doch die Sahnebiene mal mit, dann hat unsere Lady Marianne auch mal weibliche Gesellschaft


----------



## BlackFalcon (22. September 2012)

Tosche würde ich ja gerne machen, aber Sahnebiene arbeitet bis 17Uhr.

Gestern eine schöne Muku Tour gemacht 
58km 1168hm und nix nass geworden von oben

Schade Rafi würde gerne bei deiner Stadtwaldtour mit machen, leider Frühschicht

Schöne Tour euch @llen


----------



## CF-Rafi (22. September 2012)

*Die BrexbachGemsen haben heute den KO-Stadtwald gerockt*
*Bei top Wetterchen spulten 5 Gemsen die angesagten 50 km und 1100 Hm ab und das alles in 3 Std 15 Min* 
*Zu der Strecke muss man nicht viel sagen,es war alles dabei ,was das Bikerherz sich erträumen kann* 
*Oberwerth-Rittersturz-F.Turm-Remstrecken-Lay-Waldesch-Hexenteich(oder so)-Bikepark Bo-4S.Blick-Hünenfeld-Kühkopf-Rittersturz-Oberwerth* 
*Mehr Details gibt es nicht....* 
*Und die Beweisfotos gibt es von Jens*

....und jetzt werden die Akkus gefüllt......


----------



## miyata (22. September 2012)

Ich bin auch wieder zu Hause. Statt der Stadtwaldtour im eigenen Revier unterwegs gewesen. 34 Km und 1010 Hm, zweimal abgestiegen und neue Kurbel vermackt (aber dafür ist sie da). Dabei war eine Steigung (breiter Schotterweg), die ich trotz 24/36 am 29er nicht geschafft habe. Das war echt das steilste, was ich bis auf das letzte Stück je gefahren bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 56720 (22. September 2012)

Kann mich nur anschließen, super Tour zusammengestellt von Rafi 
wie immer bei der Stadtwaldtour - geile Trails und uphills und im Bikepark gabs noch ne Sondervorstellung von Amir Kabbani 


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwmQiCXw6is"]peoplegrapher.  In the Woods with Amir Kabbani - YouTube[/nomedia]


hier die Fotos
https://picasaweb.google.com/115443...&authkey=Gv1sRgCMzWpf745ZLjAQ&feat=directlink

und 
Tourdaten

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qdabepyrjxiacomy


----------



## CF-Rafi (22. September 2012)

Hier noch ein Bericht über Bikepark Boppard:

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek#/beitrag/video/1727098/Mountainbike:-Gesch%C3%BCttelt-und-gedreht

und noch eins:
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek#/beitrag/video/1736746/Kabbani,-der-mit-der-Linienkrankheit"

....und den Racegemsen morgen schön die Daumen drücken


----------



## cklein (22. September 2012)

Hey Jungs und Mädels,

ich melde mich mal aus der Ferne und vermelde, dass auch ich endlich mal wieder das Mountainbike bewege!! Diesen Sommer bin ich fast nur Rennrad gefahren, weil in Lippstadt keine Berge sind!!
Letzte Woche habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht und bin in Willingen geradelt. Traumhaft...schreibt euch für nächstes Jahr das Bike-Festival auf den Zettel!!

Heute bin ich mit dem Pondou zu den BrexbachGemsen aus Kassel eine super Runde gefahren!

Der Urwaldsteig am Edersee bieten alles was das Herz begehrt!! 2000hm auf 66km verteilt. Eine meine besten Runden die ich je gefahren bin!!

Trotzdem werde ich garantiert dieses Jahr noch eine Runde mit den Gemsen drehen!! So einfach werdet ihr mich nicht los. Im Dezember bin ich spätestens wieder da, wenn nicht sogar mal kurz im Oktober!!

Also Gemsen...bis bald im Wald


----------



## T-Brex (23. September 2012)

Wir freuen uns schon auf Dich ....Du Höllenhund..


----------



## killi75 (23. September 2012)

cklein schrieb:


> Hey Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> ich melde mich mal aus der Ferne und vermelde, dass auch ich endlich mal wieder das Mountainbike bewege!! Diesen Sommer bin ich fast nur Rennrad gefahren, weil in Lippstadt keine Berge sind!!
> Letzte Woche habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht und bin in Willingen geradelt. Traumhaft...schreibt euch für nächstes Jahr das Bike-Festival auf den Zettel!!
> ...





Cool


----------



## VH25 (23. September 2012)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Kann mich nur anschließen, super Tour zusammengestellt von Rafi
> wie immer bei der Stadtwaldtour - geile Trails und uphills und im Bikepark gabs noch ne Sondervorstellung von Amir Kabbani
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Tour war echt schön - spüre meine Beine auch wieder - danke noch mal auch für die Fotos (meine sind leider nichts geworden - zu dunkel)


----------



## Judo-Uwe (23. September 2012)

Erfolgreiches Rennwochenende der Gemsen Carboni und Uwe:
Beim CC-Hobby-Shorttrack "Rund um den Steinerkopf" erreichte Carboni zum Ende der Saison sensationell AK-Platz 2 und ich AK Platz 1 und immmerhin Gesamtplatz 2.
Bilder und ausführlicher Rennbericht von Carboni


----------



## Andreas S. (23. September 2012)

Klasse ihr beiden.Hat das ElztalMoseltraining ja echt etwas gebracht.
Gab es zur Siegerehrung Hachenburger?


----------



## T-Brex (23. September 2012)

Super  Respekt !!! Ihr Beiden , Mission erfüllt, Hachenburger Cup gewonnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (23. September 2012)

Hier nun der Bericht von dem Rennen in RCW Arzheim am Steinerkopf! Das Wetter war für ein MTB Rennen fast Perfekt. Nach dem Uwe und ich uns ein wenig warm gefahren haben war uns klar, das die Strecke fast Technik frei ist und das Rennen sollte über eine Strecke von ca. 35 KM bzw. 100 Minuten gehen. Um 11 Uhr war dann der Start entschärft auf den ersten 200 Meter aus Sicherheitsgründen das war auch gut so! Ab da hieß es nur noch Vollgas Uwe war mit Heinrich Best der ICE des Tages in der Hobbyklasse laut Zuschauer Uwe und ich kamen Unfallfrei und ohne Technische Defekte durch, alles Lief nach Plan!! Lange Rede kurzer Sinn Uwe Platz 1 AK und ich Platz 2 AK! Denke die Gemsen haben Heute eine gute Figur gemacht!


----------



## killi75 (23. September 2012)

Gratulation an euch beide!!!!!! Freut mich !


----------



## carboni1 (23. September 2012)

Hier das Foto


----------



## CF-Rafi (23. September 2012)

Gratulation an die Racer Uwe und Dirk.Gut gemacht

..und ich hab heute die 2-te Runde der KO-Tour unter die Stollen genommen.50 Km und 1300 Hm mit den Teilen des Rhenser Marathons.
Ich musste mal die gestern verlorene Trinkflasche finden.
Mission erfüllt-gefunden.

War im ganzen ein durchaus gelungenes Wocheende für die Gemsen


----------



## BlackFalcon (24. September 2012)

Respekt!!! Gemsen Mission erfüllt von Uwe u. Dirk


----------



## macube (24. September 2012)

...ich melde mich zurück  

Mein Cube ist zur Reparatur  - Bad Salzig war zuviel  und das Ersatz-Bike 29" wird jetzt so richtig rangenommen 

Seit ihr am Samstag um ayn in Sayn?

Gruß aus Lahnstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (25. September 2012)

Mittwoch wieder Fayerabendrunde

*1700 h ab Schloß Sayn
*
bringt genug Licht mit....im Wald is´dunkel


----------



## T-Brex (26. September 2012)

6 Gemsen mit Dame 40 km und gut 650 hm auf der ersten Beleuchtungsfahrt für dieses Jahr. Après natürlich beim Rabbi.

*Samstag dann wieder "normal"  um ayn in Sayn *


----------



## BlackFalcon (27. September 2012)

*Mittwoch 3.Okt Tag der Deutschen Einheit bin ich bei der 9. Rww-Trophy in Rengsdorf dabei


*


----------



## T-Brex (27. September 2012)

Rhoenzorro schrieb:


> *Mittwoch 3.Okt Tag der Deutschen Einheit bin ich bei der 9. Rww-Trophy in Rengsdorf dabei
> *



...nicht nur Du....da simma mit ganz vielen dabbay....so um die zehn Gemsen kann der Klaus bestimmt einplanen


----------



## BlackFalcon (27. September 2012)

Schön, Schön, Schön....

Bitte genügen Alkfreies Weizen da haben, nicht wie letztes Jahr


----------



## klexx (27. September 2012)

Einladung zur ultimativen Samstagstour 
Kleiner Feldberg am Samstag 13.10.2012
Tourbeschreibung:
Wir starten in Idstein (Güldenstück 13, 65510 Idstein); Parkplätze sind genügend vorhanden.
Dann geht es erstmal gemütlich raus aus der Stadt ab ins Grüne - Einrollen, mit kleiner Technikeinheit ... ;-)! Es folgen die ersten Höhenmeter und die Gelegenheit den Puls nach oben zu jagen. Oben angekommen schauen wir hinunter in den Ort Lenzhan - eine herrliche Gegend Mitten im Taunus. Über eine schnelle Passage geht´s dann weiter nach Oberjosbach (Highway im Wald). Noch mehr Höhenmeter "verlieren" wir dann weiter bis runter nach Ehalten. Ab nun geht´s los: Höhenmeter ohne Ende mit wachesendem Schwierigkeitsgrad bis hoch zum Feldberg (880 m ü.N.N.). Nur eine kurze Pause, weil jetzt wollen wir es wissen und es verlangt uns nach den harten, verblockten Trials, die schließlich in flowige Passagen übergehen - 4 km Spass! 
Am Fuße des Feldbergs wieder angekommen überqueren wir die B8 und ab geht´s durch den Wald nach Schlossborn über die "Highway to Hell" (Schnitt mind. 50 km/h )). Die letzten km führen uns noch durch den schönen Taunus - einfach zum Genießen! In Idstein wieder angekommen steht ein isotonisches Getränk in der Idsteiner Feuerwache (Brauhaus) bereit. 
Tourdaten: ca. 48 km und 1.130 hm.
Also - ihr Brexbach Gemsen: Seit herzlich willkommen und bringt schönes Wetter mit!
LG, Michael Staudt


----------



## T-Brex (27. September 2012)

und da simma natürlich auch alle dabbay 

da haben wir ja ein schönes Programm die nächsten 2 Wochen.....und dann gibts noch zur Sommerzeit eine schöne SuperÄndy Steimeltour ....wird aber noch rechtzeitig angekündigt.

*Zunächst erstmal an diesem Samstag um ayn in Sayn *


----------



## BlackFalcon (28. September 2012)

Da ist ja so einniges im Gemsen Stall los...

Morgen düsst Zorro in die Heimat

Wir sehen uns am 3.Okt


----------



## carboni1 (28. September 2012)

Bestimmt mit Rad oder?


----------



## BlackFalcon (29. September 2012)

Na klar durch die Hessische Hochrhön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (29. September 2012)

komme heute auch


----------



## T-Brex (29. September 2012)

schöne sonnige knackige Tour heute. 

9 Gemsen 58 km und 1200 hm waren wieder an der Wied

und am Mittwoch 031012

*keine* Fayerabendrunde, 

*stattdessen Fayertagstour ab 0930 h ab Tennisterasse Rengsdorf !!!

*bitte recht zahlraych erschayn....


----------



## Deleted 56720 (29. September 2012)

Schöne Herbsttour

Fotos und GPS.. http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=uuhkfishsxedfzuy


----------



## Andreas S. (29. September 2012)

schaut aus als hätte es euch Spaß gemacht.
Ich habe heute nur 26km zusammen bekommen


----------



## DirtyHarry-V (1. Oktober 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> schöne sonnige knackige Tour heute.
> 
> 9 Gemsen 58 km und 1200 hm waren wieder an der Wied
> 
> ...


Da bin ich dabei


----------



## BlackFalcon (2. Oktober 2012)

Zurück von der Heimat

Na da bin ich mal gespannt wer morgen in Rengsdorf aufschlägt

Zumindest weiß ich einen schon, der Gargamel man nennt ihn auch Markus.


----------



## T-Brex (2. Oktober 2012)

..bringste die Sahnebiene auch mit ??


----------



## BlackFalcon (2. Oktober 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ..bringste die Sahnebiene auch mit ??



Nee... leider nicht, die ist in Südtirol


----------



## BlackFalcon (3. Oktober 2012)

Danke Tom,

Schöne 9. Rww-Trophy in Rengsdorf

*Petrus war einsichtig, und es kam kein nass von oben*.

Nächtes Jahr wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klexx (5. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Gemsen,

Hat jemand noch eine Bremszange von Magura Louise?

Bitte melden.  Klexx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Brex (5. Oktober 2012)

Entlüftungszange ??


----------



## T-Brex (5. Oktober 2012)

Samstag 06.Oktober wieder wie immer 


*um AYN in SAYN*


----------



## carboni1 (5. Oktober 2012)

@klexx geht auch julie ?


----------



## klexx (6. Oktober 2012)

Bremszange (is dat ding mit den kolben) hihihi....




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## klexx (6. Oktober 2012)

carboni1 schrieb:


> @klexx geht auch julie ?



Julie ist glaub ich die gleiche, hast du noch eine?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (6. Oktober 2012)

....die Zange nennt man landläufig auch Sattel


----------



## carboni1 (6. Oktober 2012)

so hab mal gesucht und 2x bremsgriffe von der clara gefunden rechts und links


----------



## klexx (6. Oktober 2012)

carboni1 schrieb:


> so hab mal gesucht und 2x bremsgriffe von der clara gefunden rechts und links



Und hängt da noch eine Bremszange/ sattel dran?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carboni1 (6. Oktober 2012)

nee leider Nein!


----------



## T-Brex (6. Oktober 2012)

.....vier tapfere Gemsen bei Regentanz rund um Nauort erömm...trails trails trails.....knapp 40 km und über 800 hm


----------



## T-Brex (6. Oktober 2012)

Vorschau:

*Mittwoch 1700 h Schloß Sayn Fayerabendtour 
*
und

*Samstag 1200 h Abfahrt Schloß Sayn* pünktlich !!!

Sammeltransport für Bikes und Gemsen nach *Idstein*.

*Dort dann ab 1300 h die Samstagstour zum Feldberg/Taunus.*


----------



## BlackFalcon (6. Oktober 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> .....vier tapfere Gemsen bei Regentanz rund um Nauort erömm...trails trails trails.....knapp 40 km und über 800 hm



Hab hier schön gemacht


----------



## klexx (7. Oktober 2012)

klexx schrieb:


> Einladung zur ultimativen Samstagstour
> Kleiner Feldberg am Samstag 13.10.2012
> Tourbeschreibung:
> Wir starten in Idstein (Güldenstück 13, 65510 Idstein); Parkplätze sind genügend vorhanden.
> ...




Für die Tour am Samstag wäre es schön, wenn wir wissen wieviele Gemsen mitkommen.
Bitte meldet euch bei mir   ( [email protected] ) oder hier im Forum.
Wer möchte kann die Tour auch fürs Garmin bekommen.

Bis Mittwoch im Wald

Klexx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Oktober 2012)

Leider wirds bei mir nix mit der Taunustour.Schade
Wird bestimmt ein Haylayght 2012 werden.


----------



## Sporkenburger (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich seyn am myttwoch un am Samsdach dobei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seb319 (9. Oktober 2012)

Bin am Mittwoch dabei  
nachm Badeurlaub endlich wieder aus Bike!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Gemsen,
zurück aus Andalusien,eigentlich war gemütliches Biken und Wellenreiten mit Sohnemann angesagt.
Bis ich samstags und sonntags mich mit den andalusischen Gemsen zum Biken verabredete.
Als ich nebenbei erwähnte das ich Rennen fahre war die Jagd eröffnet.
Samstags ab 17.00 Uhr 2,5 Std volles Rohr die Berge auf Anschlag.
Sonntags gings mit 30 Bikern schon vor Sonnenaufgang weiter, von 8.00-12.30 Uhr.
Anschließend gings noch in die Taverne zu einem Bierchen.
Im Frühjahr gehts zum Trainingslager nach Andalusien.
Im Herbst kommen die Spanier eventuell eine Woche zum Carlo.
Gruppenbild folgt noch.


----------



## T-Brex (9. Oktober 2012)

na dann..... bis Mittwoch erstmal.....1700 h Schloß Sayn 

Ersatztrikot und Licht mitbringen


----------



## Burli (10. Oktober 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> na dann..... bis Mittwoch erstmal.....1700 h Schloß Sayn
> 
> Ersatztrikot und Licht mitbringen



Bin heute abend am Start!


----------



## T-Brex (10. Oktober 2012)

....Bike, Licht, Ersatztrikot, Geld.....mitbringen


----------



## VH25 (10. Oktober 2012)

...bin heute auch dabei


----------



## carboni1 (10. Oktober 2012)

bin dabey


----------



## Judo-Uwe (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin net dabei, fahre lieber tagsüber im Hellen,habe noch keine Lust im Dunkeln zu fahren


----------



## T-Brex (10. Oktober 2012)

...ja die Fahrt im Dunkeln erfordert schon ein wenig technisches Fahrvermögen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackFalcon (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahr heute auf den Köppel mit Sahnebiene

Traumwetterchen....


----------



## T-Brex (10. Oktober 2012)

heute  10 Gemsen über 30 km und über 850 hm trails trails trails....

schöne Beleuchtungstrailtour mit Après beim Rabbi


*und am Samstag:


**Feldbergtour ab Idstein 
*
*
1200h Treff am Schloß Sayn
1300h Start in Idstein*


----------



## BlackFalcon (11. Oktober 2012)

Heute Trainingstour mit vollgass...

Gestern Köppeltour 79,2km 1120hm einen schönen Sonnenuntergang über die Eifel.

Zurück von der Trainingstour
 Erstmal Duschen und dann den Abend aus klingen lassen....


----------



## Sporkenburger (12. Oktober 2012)

Wirds morgen dunkel?? Ich meine natürlich während der Fahrt?? Wann sind wir zurück?? 

Und an Klaus: Kannst du mit eine deiner "alten" Sigma-Lampen mitbringen. Bei meiner ist der Sockel zerbröselt. DAnke bis Morgen

Rolf


----------



## T-Brex (12. Oktober 2012)

....also normalerweise sollten wir für ca. 50 km nicht länger als bis ca. 1700 h brauchen....also kein Licht....


----------



## klexx (12. Oktober 2012)

Sporkenburger schrieb:


> Wirds morgen dunkel?? Ich meine natürlich während der Fahrt?? Wann sind wir zurück??
> 
> Und an Klaus: Kannst du mit eine deiner "alten" Sigma-Lampen mitbringen. Bei meiner ist der Sockel zerbröselt. DAnke bis Morgen
> 
> Rolf



Hallo Rolf 
Ich bringe alles mit was ich noch habe

Klaus



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klexx (12. Oktober 2012)

Morgen ist nicht um Ain in Sain. Ne, Ne, Ne

Morgen ist Feldbergtour angesagt. Bitte alle die mitfahren wollen um 12:00uhr in Sayn sein.
Für Bike-Transfer ist gesorgt. Wir können alle Bikes mitnehmen. 
Das Wetter war schon mal besser, ist aber so schlecht auch nicht.

Ich freue mich.

Klexx




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Oktober 2012)

Wetteraussichten sind gut.Regen erst ab 2000 Uhr gemeldet.
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/?station=106350&wahl=vorhersage

Ich bin leider etwas angeschlagen.
wünsche euch viel Spaß und ordentliches Benehmen ist angesagt


----------



## T-Brex (13. Oktober 2012)

....Micha, vielen Dank nochmal für eine wunderschöne Runde mit kleinem und großem Feldberg 

50 km und über 1100hm
7 Gemsen auf einer 25 km Trailabfahrt von den Feldbergen

Da haben unsere nicht anwesenden Trailexperten wirklich was besonderes verpaßt. Das riecht ganz stark nach Wiederholung....das Frühjahr kommt bestimmt...

Vielen Dank an die Idsteiner Staudtens für "Führung, Verpflegung und Abspritzmöglichkeit "


----------



## Burli (14. Oktober 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....Micha, vielen Dank nochmal für eine wunderschöne Runde mit kleinem und großem Feldberg
> 
> 50 km und über 1100hm
> 7 Gemsen auf einer 25 km Trailabfahrt von den Feldbergen
> ...



"Abspritzmöglichkeit"??? da hätte ich eh nicht mit gedurft


----------



## klexx (14. Oktober 2012)

Burli schrieb:


> "Abspritzmöglichkeit"??? da hätte ich eh nicht mit gedurft



Ein schuft wer böses dabay denkt


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Burli (14. Oktober 2012)

klexx schrieb:


> Ein schuft wer böses dabay denkt
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. Oktober 2012)

Hi Gemsen,

hier mal was anderes...auch extrem 
http://de.eurosport.yahoo.com/red-bull-stratos.html


----------



## Judo-Uwe (14. Oktober 2012)

MTB-Festival Büchel:
Den letzten Marathon in trockenen Tüchern hinter mir gebracht.
75 km und 1600 hm.
Bei 7° Grad Luft und matschigen Untergrund hat es sich noch mal gelohnt an den Start zu stellen.
Nach der intensiven Trainingswoche mit den Spaniern fühlten sich die Beine super an und das Ergebniss kann sich sehen lassen 3.Platz Ak
Gesamtplatz 17.
Heute zum ersten Mal für dieses Jahr Heinrich Best geschlagen hat immerhin über 20 Rennen gedauert.
In der PX-Challenge vom Vorjahresgesamtplatz 8., verbessert auf den diesjährigen Gesamtplatz 4.  @carboni du bist auf Platz 19. 
Nur bei der heutigen Siegerehrung wurden ich und Pauli beschissen.
Da wir beide keine Ergebnisse eingesehen hatten und ein Beamer alle Streckenergebnisse im Vorraum an einer Wand durchlaufen ließ,wurde Pauli als dritter und ich nicht geehrt.
In der Br-Timing-Liste steht er als Zweiter und ich als Dritter.
Der Erste war gar nicht da, kannten wir nicht, und nahmen an das er versehentlich abkürzte.
So nächsten Sonntag in Klotten noch ein Cyclo-Cross-Rennen über 24 km und dann ist für dieses Jahr Schluß, 25 Rennen dieses Jahr, ist auch genug.


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Uwe,
das ist ein top Ergebnis und ein sehr guter Abschluss für das Jahr 2012
Gratulation


----------



## Andreas S. (14. Oktober 2012)

Respekt!! TOP Leistung ihr beiden.
Fast 10 Monate dauert schon eure Saison.
So langsam könnt ihr eure alten Glieder mal ne Pause gönnen.

Ab November fängt die Vorbereizung für 2013 an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackFalcon (14. Oktober 2012)

Top die Renngemsen in Büchel

Sahnebiene und ich haben heute eine Kaffee und Kuchen Tour gemacht
82,6km und 1310hm in Valla beim Bäckerei-Hoefer eingekehrt


----------



## BlackFalcon (14. Oktober 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Respekt!! TOP Leistung ihr beiden.
> Fast 10 Monate dauert schon eure Saison.
> So langsam könnt ihr eure alten Glieder mal ne Pause gönnen.
> 
> Ab November fängt die Vorbereizung für 2013 an




Ändy damit fange ich jetzt schon an für 2013....


----------



## Judo-Uwe (14. Oktober 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Respekt!! TOP Leistung ihr beiden.
> Fast 10 Monate dauert schon eure Saison.
> So langsam könnt ihr eure alten Glieder mal ne Pause gönnen.
> 
> Ab November fängt die Vorbereizung für 2013 an



Danke Ändy, war aber heute die einzige Gemse,Carboni hat sich die Nacht um die Ohren geschlagen.

Vorbereizung beginnt erst im Januar merke langsam das ich in die Wechseljahre komme


----------



## Andreas S. (14. Oktober 2012)

E-Bike?


----------



## BlackFalcon (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich fühle mich wie im 7 Himmel nix E-Bike


----------



## carboni1 (14. Oktober 2012)

Dafür bin ich in Klotten dabei!


----------



## T-Brex (14. Oktober 2012)

Gut gemacht Uwe !!!

Die Feldbergtour mußt Du das nächste mal mitfahren....ist besser als ein Rennen.....die Abfahrt wirst du lieben...


----------



## Burli (15. Oktober 2012)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> MTB-Festival Büchel:
> Den letzten Marathon in trockenen Tüchern hinter mir gebracht.
> 75 km und 1600 hm.
> Bei 7° Grad Luft und matschigen Untergrund hat es sich noch mal gelohnt an den Start zu stellen.
> ...



Respäääkt  du bekommst den Hals ja wirklich nicht voll


----------



## T-Brex (15. Oktober 2012)

*Mittwoch Fayerabendrunde 

1700h ab Schloß Sayn
*
...denkt an Licht und Ersatztrikot....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (15. Oktober 2012)

Ergebniss von Büchel wird wohl noch korrigiert:
Der Erstplatzierte AK 1 ist wegen Rippenprellung bei der Streckenteilung von Lang-zur Mittelstrecke
gewechselt und hat dies auch dem Streckenposten mitgeteilt.
Im Ziel wurde er trotzdem abgepiept.
D.h. in Büchel wurde ich AK 2
Das wären auch die fehlenden 8 Punkte für den Gesamtdritten Platz in der PX-Challenge.
Mal schauen ob sie es hinkriegen.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (15. Oktober 2012)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


>


Meine zwei schnellen spanischen Trainingspartner


----------



## BlackFalcon (15. Oktober 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *Mittwoch Fayerabendrunde
> 
> 1700h ab Schloß Sayn
> *
> ...denkt an Licht und Ersatztrikot....



Und Regen sachen nicht vergessen


----------



## BlackFalcon (15. Oktober 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *Mittwoch Fayerabendrunde
> 
> 1700h ab Schloß Sayn
> *
> ...denkt an Licht und Ersatztrikot....



Misst HANDY


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Oktober 2012)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Ergebniss von Büchel wird wohl noch korrigiert:
> Der Erstplatzierte AK 1 ist wegen Rippenprellung bei der Streckenteilung von Lang-zur Mittelstrecke
> gewechselt und hat dies auch dem Streckenposten mitgeteilt.
> Im Ziel wurde er trotzdem abgepiept.
> ...



Dann hättest auch den gerechten Lohn für deine Schinderei.
Hoffentlich klappts.


----------



## killi75 (15. Oktober 2012)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Ergebniss von Büchel wird wohl noch korrigiert:
> Der Erstplatzierte AK 1 ist wegen Rippenprellung bei der Streckenteilung von Lang-zur Mittelstrecke
> gewechselt und hat dies auch dem Streckenposten mitgeteilt.
> Im Ziel wurde er trotzdem abgepiept.
> ...



Hoffentlich korrigieren sie die Wertung, du hast das so verdient !
Bis bald mal wieder !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (17. Oktober 2012)

*Heute 1700h Fayerabendrunde ab Schloß Sayn*


----------



## Sporkenburger (17. Oktober 2012)

Heute leider nicht, erst am Samstag wieder.

Rolf


----------



## VH25 (17. Oktober 2012)

Bin heute dabei


----------



## T-Brex (17. Oktober 2012)

schöne schnelle Runde !!!

50km über 800 hm und 10 Gemsen beim Nightride

...ömm de Köppel erömm.....


----------



## Seb319 (18. Oktober 2012)

wäre gern dabei gewesen 

nächte Woche aufjeden Fall!!!


----------



## T-Brex (19. Oktober 2012)

*Samstag 20.10.12

Indian Summer Tour 

Start

um ayn in Sayn am Schloß

die Herbstsonne genießen.....*


----------



## BlackFalcon (19. Oktober 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *Samstag 20.10.12
> 
> Indian Summer Tour
> 
> ...



Und wo führt die Reise ihn?

Da lassen ich mich überraschen


----------



## Deleted 56720 (19. Oktober 2012)

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zhvisawpercucsby


----------



## T-Brex (19. Oktober 2012)

das könnte was werden....schau mer mal....zur Not wird abgekürzt...aber die Richtung stimmt...immer schön in der Sonne....


----------



## Andreas S. (19. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch morgen nicht dabbay,da immer noch angeschlagen.Schon seit 30. Sept. nicht mehr geradelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killi75 (19. Oktober 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Bin auch morgen nicht dabbay,da immer noch angeschlagen.Schon seit 30. Sept. nicht mehr geradelt.



Leidensgenosse , bei mir sind es noch 3-4 Tage mehr .... Hoffnung naht. Nächste Woche geht's mit Training wieder los. Viel Spass euch allen morgen


----------



## T-Brex (20. Oktober 2012)

Alles Gute zum *50.

ja ja in dem Alter ist man halt häufiger mal angeschlagen.....

*


----------



## klexx (20. Oktober 2012)

@ tosche
Fahrt ihr über den Zoo?  Würde dann hinzustoßen.

Klexx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Brex (20. Oktober 2012)

*Wunderschöne S'Ändy Geburtstagstour bei Kayserwetter

10 Gemsen 65 km und über 1300 hm

Danke an die Doppelführer alutzo und fiddlejoe....
*
*Wiedtrailmassaker*


----------



## Andreas S. (20. Oktober 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *Wunderschöne S'Ändy Geburtstagstour bei Kayserwetter
> 
> 10 Gemsen 65 km und über 1300 hm
> 
> ...



Danke,Danke
Hab mich ,genau wir ihr, sehr über das schöne Wetterchen gefreut.
So gehört sich das an dem bedeutensten Tag im Jahr


----------



## Burli (20. Oktober 2012)

Is da schon mal wer gefahren? http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/

Gruß Burli


----------



## CF-Rafi (20. Oktober 2012)

Das Wichtigste zuerst:

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag SuperÄndy


Superschöne Tour heute gefahrenVielen Dank an der Guido Lutz und Fiddelhead und für das ApresBike bei Klaus.
Hat riesen Spass gemacht
 @zorroJens:denk dran bei 29er von Canyon gibt es nur ein Blatt vorne.....53.Dafür kannst Du hinten eine 60 Kassette einbauen lassen


----------



## Deleted 56720 (20. Oktober 2012)

dann wünsch ich dem Andy auch noch alles Gute zum 50. 
alter Sa..

und hier die Tour auf GPSies ......

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qjcmpzwpdgnunueq


----------



## BlackFalcon (20. Oktober 2012)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag SuperÄndy!!! 

Trails Trails Trails.... super coole Sonnen Tour

Und Danke Klaus für den ApresBike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (20. Oktober 2012)

Andy alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (20. Oktober 2012)

Burli schrieb:


> Is da schon mal wer gefahren? http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/
> 
> Gruß Burli


Hi Burli,
bin ich dieses Jahr schon gewesen, waren mit zehn Biker bei Christian Fischer in Bad Kreuznach:Sind sehr geile Trails links und rechts an der Nahe gefahren und zum Schluß zu den Stromberg-Trails.
Die Trails sind flowig, nur bei Regen und Nässe sind sie gesperrt, weil sie dann zu rutschig und zu ausgefahren werden.

Morgen Showdown in Klotten gegen meinen langjährigen Freund und Traininigspartner Carlo.

@Ändy ich trink morgen auf dich ein Hachenburger!!! Glückwunsch!!

Nach Einspruch wurde das Ergebniss der PX-Challenge korrigiert:
Somit wurde ich diese Jahr Gesamtdritter AK 2 der Marathonserie!!


----------



## T-Brex (20. Oktober 2012)

genau...sorry Klexx..natürlich Dir auch vielen Dank für den Après......

....genau...super....aber..??        das gehört dazu bei der HachenburgerCUP  Mannschaft---auch dazu ....gellle....


----------



## T-Brex (20. Oktober 2012)

Uwe Du bist der EuroUweTerminator



Super


----------



## killi75 (20. Oktober 2012)

Happy Birthday AndY. 
Bis bald aufm Köppel


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die GemsenGlückwünsche

ät Uwe:
mach et Uwe,nimm 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killi75 (21. Oktober 2012)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Morgen Showdown in Klotten gegen meinen langjährigen Freund und Traininigspartner Carlo.
> 
> @Ändy ich trink morgen auf dich ein Hachenburger!!! Glückwunsch!!
> 
> ...



Go for it Uwe!
Du hast es Dir verdient !
Hol' Dir den Hachenburger - Cup !


----------



## Judo-Uwe (21. Oktober 2012)

Uwe hat das Cyclo-Cross-Rennen in Klotten als Gesamtsieger beendet.

Später mehr, wenn er wieder da ist.


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Oktober 2012)

Klasse Uwe,einfach klasse


----------



## klexx (21. Oktober 2012)

Super,super,super.  Uwe 

Klexx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Brex (21. Oktober 2012)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Uwe hat das Cyclo-Cross-Rennen in Klotten als Gesamtsieger beendet.
> 
> Später mehr, wenn er wieder da ist.




 *Respekt* 

....laß Dir das Hachenburger schmecken......


----------



## Judo-Uwe (21. Oktober 2012)

Schöner Saisonabschluß in Klotten.
Leider ist Carlo mit Defekt in der zweiten Runde ausgeschieden.
Sattelstützeklemme gebrochen.
Aber immerhin gabs ein Zweikampf zwischen mir und einem Radon-Biker aus dem Kölner Raum von dem ich mich erst in der vorletzten Runde absetzen konnte.
Highlight war eine Spirale auf dem Sportplatz in dem du acht oder neun Kreise gefahren bist wie in einem Schneckenhaus, die Kreise wurden immer enger und umgekehrt ging es dann genauso wieder hinaus.
Dadurch waren es bei acht Runden 29km in einer Zeit 1.06 Std
Nach 2006 gabs auch wieder mal ein Gesamtsieg von mir


----------



## Judo-Uwe (21. Oktober 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *Respekt*
> 
> ....laß Dir das Hachenburger schmecken......


War heute noch zum Ausradeln die Hammerstonelight-Tour gefahren.
Danach gings noch in den Neuwieder Biergarten und es gab noch 
Hachenburger


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Oktober 2012)

You`re The Best!​


----------



## Deleted 56720 (21. Oktober 2012)

Toller Erfolg, waren heut auch nochmal Unterwegs Richtung Hammerstein

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=9AECF3E0E22CE8268A0CD039CDE09E48?fileId=ppvqpexgeivqsxic


----------



## Burli (21. Oktober 2012)

Mein lieber Mann... Uwe die dunkle Seite der Macht hat mal wieder zugeschlagen  Reschpäkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (21. Oktober 2012)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Toller Erfolg, waren heut auch nochmal Unterwegs Richtung Hammerstein
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=9AECF3E0E22CE8268A0CD039CDE09E48?fileId=ppvqpexgeivqsxic


Bin ich ja schön in euren Spuren gefahren, schöne Bilder.
Bei mir war nur die Edmundshütte voll belegt.


----------



## killi75 (21. Oktober 2012)

Hey Uwe, freue mich für Dich ! Klasse Leistung ! Toll !


----------



## BlackFalcon (22. Oktober 2012)

*Glückwünsche auch von mir!!!*
*
Der Terminator Uwe fährt sie alle in Grund und Boden.*


----------



## T-Brex (23. Oktober 2012)

morgen wieder Fayerabendrunde

*1700 h Schloß Sayn*

- Bike - Licht - Ersatztrikot -


----------



## carboni1 (23. Oktober 2012)

Hier die Termine 2013 Poison Cup

Die Serie geht im nächsten Jahr mit vier Rennen in die neunte Runde:



17.02.2013 Büchel

03.03.2013 Boos

24.03.2013 Adenau

07.04.2013 Kottenheim


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Oktober 2012)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Hier die Termine 2013 Poison Cup
> 
> Die Serie geht im nächsten Jahr mit vier Rennen in die neunte Runde:
> 
> ...




Mist,genau an diesen Tagen kann ich nicht Rad fahren.
Dann vielleicht 2014 oder 2016 oder..


----------



## T-Brex (24. Oktober 2012)

schönes Toürchen heute.....

35 km und knapp 900 hm, trails satt
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





und legga Après beim Rabbi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







14 Gemsen mit Dame !!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....geil 




und....

beim Poison Cup werde ich demnächst auch starten !!!

Sobald ich in der AK4 bin werde ich dort bei jedem Start eine Podiumsplatzierung anstreben

hinter Judo Uwe und Carboni Platz 3 sollte dann drin sayn.....


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Oktober 2012)

das will ich sehen wie du mit nem Rollator aufs Podium kommst


----------



## carboni1 (24. Oktober 2012)

AK 4 fährt dann nur noch mit E-Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (25. Oktober 2012)

Endless Summer.....

heute zweiter Tag in der Eifel auf epischen Trails unterwegs.

Mit dabei das holländische Bike-Magazin,fünf holländische Biker und zwei

deutsche sind zur Fotosession eingeladen


----------



## carboni1 (25. Oktober 2012)

Na dann viel Spass in der Eifel!


Hier noch was für Sparfüchse!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Magic-Shine-...tDomain_77&hash=item4608f7a227#ht_3815wt_1185


----------



## hesinde2006 (25. Oktober 2012)

> Hier noch was für Sparfüchse!



Besser die hier 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/190672902778?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## klexx (25. Oktober 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *Wunderschöne S'Ändy Geburtstagstour bei Kayserwetter
> 
> 10 Gemsen 65 km und über 1300 hm
> 
> ...



Da haben wir mitten im Wald das Auto unseres Sponsors endeckt.
Beweisfoto




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## klexx (25. Oktober 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....Micha, vielen Dank nochmal für eine wunderschöne Runde mit kleinem und großem Feldberg
> 
> 50 km und über 1100hm
> 7 Gemsen auf einer 25 km Trailabfahrt von den Feldbergen
> ...






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Judo-Uwe (25. Oktober 2012)

@carboni, dein neues Profilfoto sieht gut aus!

Heute mit dem neuem Trigger von Cannondale gefahren (7500 Euro).

Der Hintergedanke, bloß nicht stürzen, hemmte mich arg, bleib ich doch

lieber bei einem 29er Alu-Hardttail zum Trainieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (25. Oktober 2012)

Du auf nem Fully.....


----------



## BlackFalcon (25. Oktober 2012)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> Besser die hier
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/190672902778?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


 
Die Lampen kauft man besser hier!

http://www.magicshinelights.de/


----------



## Burli (26. Oktober 2012)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Du auf nem Fully.....



der Rücken Carboni... er merkt halt doch das er älter wird  Insider sprechen schon von der Anschaffung eines 160mm Mosters mit 15Kg


----------



## carboni1 (26. Oktober 2012)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> Besser die hier
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/190672902778?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



Ist bestellt!
Danke


----------



## carboni1 (26. Oktober 2012)

Der Preis ist schon Gut!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/CANNONDALE-F...t_Fahrräder&hash=item3ccbe54e56#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## Burli (26. Oktober 2012)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Der Preis ist schon Gut!
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/CANNONDALE-F...t_Fahrräder&hash=item3ccbe54e56#ht_500wt_1202



ach was... das hier ist ein Schnäppchen 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/181005351611?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## T-Brex (26. Oktober 2012)

*Samstag um ayn ...


am Schloß in Sayn..*.



Schneefallgrenze morgen Nachmittag 500 hm

......das ruft nach ....SChneeeköppel......



1.  Schnöppeltour Herbst 2012


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Oktober 2012)

radfreies WE Nr.4


----------



## Burli (27. Oktober 2012)

Sorry, war heute einfach zu spät dran. Habe noch Noby N aufgezogen und nicht dicht bekommen auf die Schnelle 
... es hat dann aber noch für eine flotte 40km Runde gereicht 

Burli


----------



## T-Brex (27. Oktober 2012)

...die gloraychen Sieben haben heute den ersten Schnee gesehen

von der Quelle bis zur Mündung....Brex komplett....


7 / 1100 / 52


Bilder kommen vom Klexx....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (28. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schöne Herbsttour gestern, ein wenig Winter war auch dabei.

Als Zugabe gab es auch noch ein neuer Trail


----------



## klexx (28. Oktober 2012)

Hier die Bilder vom Schneeeeee-Köppel,  super Tour


 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## macube (28. Oktober 2012)

...klasse Tour!


----------



## carboni1 (28. Oktober 2012)

Das kenn ich noch 12.12.2009


----------



## klexx (28. Oktober 2012)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Das kenn ich noch 12.12.2009



Nur die Models sind etwas älter hihihi


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas S. (28. Oktober 2012)

"Sandy" bremst den US-Wahlkampf aus.(tagesschau.de)

macht euch keine Gedanken,ich hab damit nix zu tun


----------



## T-Brex (28. Oktober 2012)




----------



## T-Brex (31. Oktober 2012)

heute *1700h wie immer Fayerabendrunde ab Schloß Sayn*

...bringt volle Akkus mit...es ist dunkel...


----------



## BlackFalcon (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich brauche meine vollen Akkus für die Arbeit (Nachtschicht).

Sa. soll es ja auch eine Tour geben.

Schöne Feierabendrunde für euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burli (31. Oktober 2012)

Was ist denn eigentlich los hier? Immer nur diese Kirmesrennen rund um den Kirchturm! 

Ist denn in dem Haufen niemand ernsthaft für richtige Rennen zu begeistern? 

So hab ich nu genug gehetzt, dass hier http://www.bike-fourpeaks.de jemand mitfahren will? 

Burli


----------



## T-Brex (31. Oktober 2012)

Henry Rollins Runde à la Fritzie...


knapp 40 km über 600 hm 11 Gemsen mit Dame, flott unterwegs

mit Halloween Après beim Rabbi....

bis Samstag !


----------



## Burli (1. November 2012)

Heute unter kundiger Anleitung von Karlo Mayener Trails gerockt! Poisen Cup Strecke mit Chacka Loch kennen gelernt... und Gefahren 
Es geht aufwärts, noch 20 Jahre und ich kann das mit der Fahrtechnik


----------



## Burli (1. November 2012)

oh je... ob es 2013 noch den Poisen Cup gibt??

Teikotec Insolvenzantrag...

http://www.race.x4biker.com/teikotec-bike-trading-gmbh-im-insolvenzverfahren-auch-poison-bikes-wohl-nicht-mehr-zu-retten.html

Burli


----------



## macube (1. November 2012)

...war ein klasse Tour!


----------



## T-Brex (1. November 2012)

es ist stets um jeden regionalen Anbieter schade...unseren Schaltwerker wird es dank unserer Unterstützung nicht zu "EX" kommen .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (1. November 2012)

Den Cup wird's geben!


----------



## BlackFalcon (2. November 2012)

Wetter für Morgen

Laut Wetterdienst 13.00Uhr.

Leichter Regen 9.Grad plus

Suedwind 14,8 Km/h

Bin ich mal gespannt wer da alles kommt


----------



## Sporkenburger (2. November 2012)

Ich hoffe es ist Rückenwind. Also bin ich dabei


----------



## BlackFalcon (2. November 2012)

Sporkenburger schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es ist Rückenwind. Also bin ich dabei


 
Gegenwind ist doch TOP


----------



## gigabike_de (2. November 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Esuh2w8u6NA&feature=share"]Lichtleintour 2012 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ok, über die Musik, kann man sich streiten 

Gruß DarkHorse


----------



## T-Brex (3. November 2012)

heute:


*Samstag um ayn wie immer am Schloß in Sayn

*egal ob mit oder mitohne Sonnenschayn


----------



## Sporkenburger (3. November 2012)

Leider doch nicht mit dabei!! Ich kann nicht so gut schwimmen, und bei dem Wetter gleicht Radfahren einem Triathlon mit allen Diziplinen gleichzeitig. Bin dann erst in 14 Tagen wieder mit dabei.


----------



## T-Brex (3. November 2012)

ab ayn hörts von Oben auf.....das solltest Du doch langsam wissen....

bis glaych....


----------



## klexx (3. November 2012)

Hallo Jungs,
anstatt heute mit euch im Wasser zu planschen, bin ich heute zum "Einkleiden" gewesen.
das hat zwar nicht so viel Spass gemacht wie mit euch, aber......
jetzt bin ich wieder "schön" und hab ein bisschen weniger Kohle auf dem Konto ( heulheulheul)
aber was solls,  muß auch mal sein.

Wo ist der Bericht von eurer Tour heute????

.......damit ich sehe was ich verpasst habe.

Klexx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Brex (3. November 2012)

::::extra Klamotten für die Weihnachtsfayer gekauft ?

da kannste doch in Gemsenkluft auflaufen...wäre nicht nötig gewesen.

Heute war der Regenstopp erst ab 1400 h da. 

Kleine tapfere Runde 30 km mit 600 hm.....dann fing es wieder an zu schiffen.........aber egal, Hauptsache an der frischen Luft gewesen....und einen neuen Weg erkundet.....Muddywaterstrail....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackFalcon (4. November 2012)

klexx schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> anstatt heute mit euch im Wasser zu planschen, bin ich heute zum "Einkleiden" gewesen.
> das hat zwar nicht so viel Spass gemacht wie mit euch, aber......
> jetzt bin ich wieder "schön" und hab ein bisschen weniger Kohle auf dem Konto ( heulheulheul)
> ...


 

Klexxi die Klamotten hättest du auch heute kaufen können.

Heute Verkaufsoffener Sonntag in M+K


----------



## cklein (4. November 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ::::extra Klamotten für die Weihnachtsfayer gekauft ?
> 
> da kannste doch in Gemsenkluft auflaufen...wäre nicht nötig gewesen.
> 
> ...



warst du alleine unterwegs?


----------



## klexx (4. November 2012)

Rhoenzorro schrieb:


> Klexxi die Klamotten hättest du auch heute kaufen können.
> 
> Heute Verkaufsoffener Sonntag in M+K



bin doch nicht verrückt,  wenn alle in die Stadt fahren , bleib ich zuhause

Klexx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Judo-Uwe (4. November 2012)

Ich bleib nicht zuhause, alle Trails im Heimbacher Wald gerockt.

2,4er Nobby Nic rippt gut, in 2,5 Std 950 Hm 

Gleich gehts in Skyfall


----------



## killi75 (4. November 2012)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Ich bleib nicht zuhause, alle Trails im Heimbacher Wald gerockt.
> 
> 2,4er Nobby Nic rippt gut, in 2,5 Std 950 Hm
> 
> Gleich gehts in Skyfall



Hey 007Uwe, 
im Heimbacher Wald bin ich heute auch gefahren.... da war Treibjagd und der Wald voll mit Jägern mit Ihren Schiesseisen und überall Warnschilder "Weg wegen Jagd vorübergehend gesperrt"

Hatte trotzdem Spaß
Bis bald !


----------



## klexx (5. November 2012)

killi75 schrieb:


> Hey 007Uwe,
> im Heimbacher Wald bin ich heute auch gefahren.... da war Treibjagd und der Wald voll mit Jägern mit Ihren Schiesseisen und überall Warnschilder "Weg wegen Jagd vorübergehend gesperrt"
> 
> Hatte trotzdem Spaß
> Bis bald !



waren die wegen unserem Uwe da?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Burli (5. November 2012)

a rechte Gamsjagt


----------



## macube (6. November 2012)

Hi Kollegas, habe mir gestern eine schöne Erkältung eingefangen und werde daher am Mittwoch mein geliebtes "Night-Riding" nicht mitmachen können. Ich versuche aber für Samstag wieder fit zu sein ...
Wünsche euch morgen viel Spaß!


----------



## T-Brex (6. November 2012)

na dann gute Besserung !

morgen wie immer Mittwochs um 1700 h ab Schloß Sayn:

*Fayerabendrunde mit Après-Bike*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (6. November 2012)

Ob ich morgen mit fahre weiß ich noch nicht weil ich auch erkältet bin. Nun aber was anderes habe heute die neue alte China Lampe bekommen. Deutlich heller als die alte Adapter fürs Ladegerät schon dabei mit Stirnband braucht keiner aber kann man umbauen als Helm Halterung Bonus auch dabei ein schönes Rücklicht Akku natürlich auch das ganze für 30  mit Versand unschlagbar!


----------



## klexx (7. November 2012)

sch.... bin zu spät fürs nightride.

klexx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Brex (7. November 2012)

...zum Rabbi hättest Du es noch schaffen können....

6 Gemsen auf flotter slikky Tour mit 36 km und 696 hm


----------



## Burli (7. November 2012)

Feierabend! Bei mir reicht es nicht mal mehr um zum Rabi zu kommen :-(


----------



## T-Brex (8. November 2012)

Samstag wie immer :


*um ayn in Sayn*


----------



## BlackFalcon (8. November 2012)

Eine schöne Nightride Tour haben wir, Sahnebiene und ich gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (8. November 2012)

Hoffentlich haben die Akkus gereicht!


----------



## BlackFalcon (9. November 2012)

Na klar

Mein Akku ist wie eine Duracell


----------



## carboni1 (9. November 2012)




----------



## Judo-Uwe (9. November 2012)

carboni1 schrieb:


>



  Geht doch!!!!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (9. November 2012)

Hier noch was für den Winterpokal:

So:2,5 Std Heimbacher-Wald

Mo:5 Std übern Malberg

Die:2 Std Hasenpfad

Mi:Intervalltraining mit Tochter,1-2-3-4-5-6-5-4-3-2-1 im Pulsbereich 
          180-190 insgesamt 12km (Laufeinheit)

Do: Ruhetag

Fr: 9.00-10.00uhr Rumpfgymnastik bei Tus Heddesdorf,die nennen es Body-Power.
     3,5 Std die Trails links und rechts an der Nette flowig kombiniert,  
          waren dann doch noch 1000Hm

Sa:30km flach zum Dienst und zurück mit dem Zug

So:Ruhetag 12 Std Dienst

Lady Mariane wird zur Bergziege, mit dem neuem Bike von meinem Sohn,

3,5kg Gewichtstuning,zieht euch warm an Jungs


----------



## carboni1 (9. November 2012)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Das Profilbild gehört eher in die Singlebörse



neidisch


----------



## BlackFalcon (10. November 2012)

Uwe wir ziehen uns doch schon warm an, draußen ist es kalt

Heute Spätschicht

Schönes Wochenende, und eine schöne Tour euch allen


----------



## CF-Rafi (11. November 2012)

Hallo,
hier mal etwas für die Gewichtfetischisten:

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/

Habe gerade ein paar Wägungen eingetragen


----------



## T-Brex (12. November 2012)

und am Mittwoch wie immer Nightride ab 

*1700 h Schloß Sayn*


----------



## macube (12. November 2012)

...Erkältung fast überstanden und am Samstag wieder startklar. Freu´mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seb319 (13. November 2012)

Mittwoch gehts bei mir leider nit... hab Spätschicht 

aber vlt Samstag


----------



## klexx (13. November 2012)

Samstag wieder dabay,  ich freu mich

Klexx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Burli (13. November 2012)

wenns die Arbeit irgendwie hergibt, bin ich morgen am Start!


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. November 2012)

Hi,
habe Zuwachs bekommen.....ein Hirsch in voller Pracht


----------



## VH25 (14. November 2012)

...bin heute dabei


----------



## cklein (14. November 2012)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde und an die "Lefty"-fahrer!!
Wie bekommt ihr euer Schutzblech vorne fest?
Ich habe so ein SKS-Schutzblech. Mittels Adapter wird es von unten in dem Loch der Gabel befestigt!!

Bei der Lefty ist das Loch allerdings ziemlich groß und im Netz konnte ich keinen passenden Adapter finden!! Da muss es doch irgendwo Adapter geben!!

Gruß
cklein


----------



## carboni1 (14. November 2012)

cklein schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde und an die "Lefty"-fahrer!!
> Wie bekommt ihr euer Schutzblech vorne fest?
> Ich habe so ein SKS-Schutzblech. Mittels Adapter wird es von unten in dem Loch der Gabel befestigt!!
> 
> ...



http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...61764971/Products/SKSST/SubProducts/sksst-whthttp://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/SKSST/SubProducts/sksst-wht


----------



## cklein (14. November 2012)

Ich will nicht das ganze Schutzblech...


----------



## Andreas S. (14. November 2012)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe Zuwachs bekommen.....ein Hirsch in voller Pracht



hey Rafi,
schöner und auffälliger Rahmen.Optisch gefällt mir die Kurbel zu dem Rahmen nicht.Aber das ist Geschmacksache.
Für den Dämpfer gibts von Rotwild einen Schutz vor Verschmutzung und Steinschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killi75 (14. November 2012)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe Zuwachs bekommen.....ein Hirsch in voller Pracht



Dein neues? Geiles Teil. Finde es  gut das auch mal wieder Fullys bei den Gemsen Einzug finden. ð


----------



## T-Brex (14. November 2012)

10 Gemsen 26 km und gut 700 hm mit jeder Menge Trails
 und 
Wiederholungstäter Jürschen hat wieder gut mitgehalten
Bist für Mittwochs gebucht 

und weiter gehts am Samstag:


*Samstag um Ayn in Sayn*


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. November 2012)

cklein schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde und an die "Lefty"-fahrer!!
> Wie bekommt ihr euer Schutzblech vorne fest?
> Ich habe so ein SKS-Schutzblech. Mittels Adapter wird es von unten in dem Loch der Gabel befestigt!!
> 
> ...



Hi Christian,
ich habe auch so etwas gesucht,aber nicht gefunden.Früher bei der Fatty ging das mit extra Adapter,aber bei der Lefty....keine Ahnung
Habe noch kein Flash mit Schutzblech gesehen.
Gruss
Rafael


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. November 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hey Rafi,
> schöner und auffälliger Rahmen.Optisch gefällt mir die Kurbel zu dem Rahmen nicht.Aber das ist Geschmacksache.
> Für den Dämpfer gibts von Rotwild einen Schutz vor Verschmutzung und Steinschlag.



Bei der Kurbel hatte ich einfach keine grosse Wahl.Habe mir überlegt eine XX zu holen,aber die hätte zu der ganzen XTR-Gruppe nicht gepasst.
Und den Schutz für den Dämpfer bekomme ich noch


----------



## Burli (15. November 2012)

cklein schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde und an die "Lefty"-fahrer!!
> Wie bekommt ihr euer Schutzblech vorne fest?
> Ich habe so ein SKS-Schutzblech. Mittels Adapter wird es von unten in dem Loch der Gabel befestigt!!
> 
> ...



Uwe fragen! Er hat den HAlter schon einzeln besorgt...


----------



## Judo-Uwe (15. November 2012)

Burli schrieb:


> Uwe fragen! Er hat den HAlter schon einzeln besorgt...


Der Adapter von SKS hat zuwenig Halt,er ist zu starr.
Ein Schutzblech im Wettkampf beim Einfahren schon verloren.
Bei Dr. Cannondale gibt es das Schutzblech nur in Verbindung mit dem Adapter.(Eigenproduktion) und das besitze ich nun.
Erste Lichtleintour gestern mit neuem Licht, war jut, mit Apre 
@_Rafi_ irgendwie scheint die 29er Welle an dir vorbeigerollt zu sein
Habe auf meinem 26er 2,4 Nobby-Nic drauf,Tubeless, vorne mit 1,6 und hinten mit

1,8 bar fährt sich auch wie ein Fully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (15. November 2012)

Danke Jungs,
werde dann wohl beim Dr. einkaufen.
Weitere Fragen zu meiner Lefty und Wartung/Einstellung gibt es im Dezember, wenn ich wieder zu euch stoße


----------



## Burli (15. November 2012)

Hi Jungs,

ich nutze opensource Karten für mein Garmin und überlege ob mir eine Garmin Topokarte mehr bringt. Wenn einer von euch damit arbeitet... kann mir dann wer mal einen Screenshot der besten Auflösung aus unserer Region senden? Brex oder Isenburger Ecke...

Burli


----------



## Seb319 (16. November 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> 10 Gemsen 26 km und gut 700 hm mit jeder Menge Trails
> und
> Wiederholungstäter Jürschen hat wieder gut mitgehalten
> Bist für Mittwochs gebucht
> ...





wie lange werden wir am Samstag ungefair unterwegs sein?


----------



## T-Brex (16. November 2012)

geplant, ca. 1630 h zurück am Schloß....ggf. sind wir aber in deiner Richtung unterwegs, da biste noch eher zuhause....


----------



## Seb319 (16. November 2012)

prima...

16.30 klingt sehr gut.
muss erst um halb 9 mit dem Rad auf die Nachtschicht


----------



## CF-Rafi (16. November 2012)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> @_Rafi_ irgendwie scheint die 29er Welle an dir vorbeigerollt zu sein
> Habe auf meinem 26er 2,4 Nobby-Nic drauf,Tubeless, vorne mit 1,6 und hinten mit 1,8 bar fährt sich auch wie ein Fully



Hi Uwe,
dann hast Du Dich für die günstigere Alternative entschieden.
Hoffe ,dass ich morgen Zeit finde um mein neues Geschoss zu fahren
Gruss


----------



## T-Brex (17. November 2012)

....trails ohne Ende.....

Glorayche Sieben Gemsen haben auf 35 km über 1000hm fast ausschließlich auf Trails im Kirchspill-Ohnesser-Forrest gerockt

Schee wars 

Nächste Tour wie immer Mittwoch 1700h Nightride ab Schloß Sayn.
An Wechseltrikot denken fürs RabbiAprès!


----------



## Seb319 (17. November 2012)

sorry... habs leider nicht geschafft 

am Mittwoch aber aufjeden Fall ... und mit Apres !!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (17. November 2012)

Viele Hm (1480) auf wenig Km und schöne Trails, einzig der Flankenaufriss, 
Totalverlust des neuen 2,4 Reifens und auf dem Heimweg übern Vogelpfad
noch Lenkerhalterung der Lampe abgerissen.
Und zum Abschluß hat mein Sohn in der Rheinlandliga im Heimspiel in Oberbieber 3:2 verloren.
So nun noch das Bike richten und morgen gehts zu den Wutzen: Trailflow 
zur Mosel wird angeboten


----------



## T-Brex (17. November 2012)

..dann viel Spaß...die Sauerei mach ich nicht mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (17. November 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ..dann viel Spaß...die Sauerei mach ich nicht mit...



Oder doch lieber mit den SIGlern zur Abschlußfahrt,bei Berry in der Garage gibts noch eine Grillpfanne
Ne Wutz hat heute schon unseren Weg gekreuzt
Mal schaun wie das Wetter morgen aussieht


----------



## T-Brex (17. November 2012)

habt ihr denn auch schon das richtige Schuhwerk ausgewählt??....Wildschweingrillpfanne ....bei Berry ?......auwa.....soweit würde ich jetzt nicht gehen...aber ........wat mut dat mut........lach......

http://ih.adscale.de/adscale-ih/sho...ttp://node07.lb.adscale.de&nx&t=1353183482172


----------



## Burli (21. November 2012)

...und da das Canyon beim Doc ist, wird heute Abend nochmal die Rennfeile mit zum Nightride genommen... freu


----------



## killi75 (21. November 2012)

Ich komme heute auch mal..... Bringe aber das langsame , schwere Bike mit. Ich brems euch aus !
...
So zurÃ¼ck von einer klasse Nightride MTB Tour mit 13 Gemsen. Hat Spass gemacht ð
Ãber 700hm und fast 40 km inkl. Rabbi ð
Klexx navigierst du wieder ?


----------



## fritzie (22. November 2012)

Moin ihr Allgemeinemischwaldharzer - das war wieder mal ne schönetour - echt schad das der Rabtscha zumacht


----------



## Seb319 (22. November 2012)

scheeee wars


----------



## T-Brex (22. November 2012)

ja Scheee wars...

und am Samstag wirds noch scheeeenaaaaa


*Samstag um Ayn in Sayn* am Schloß


----------



## carboni1 (23. November 2012)

Ich bin morgen auch dabei


----------



## Judo-Uwe (23. November 2012)

Samuel Koch Kurve entschärft.
Carbon- und Alu-Lefty zurück, kostenlose Garantie Abwicklung,
Performance wie am ersten Tag
Bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (23. November 2012)

....morgen ist von 0800h bis 1600h der Sayner Wald über dem Friedrichsberg wegen Wildschweinjagd gesperrt...


dann sollten wir das Revier dort meiden....da wird scharf geschossen 

bis moje...


----------



## killi75 (23. November 2012)

ð


----------



## T-Brex (24. November 2012)

flotte Henry Rollins Runde

7 Gemsen 52 km und über 800hm

Jürschen hat mit seinem neuen Flitzer tapfer die Tour kplt. absolviert


----------



## fritzie (25. November 2012)

und thanks Carboni für leckerlecker Nußeckscher


----------



## carboni1 (25. November 2012)

fritzie schrieb:


> und thanks Carboni für leckerlecker Nußeckscher



Ich gebs weiter


----------



## CF-Rafi (27. November 2012)

Hallo Freunde,

falls noch jemand den 26'' Rocket Ron in 2,25 mit der dezenten grauen Schrift  braucht,kann ihn bei unseren Sponsoren "Schaltwerk-Bikes" hier im Bikemarkt holen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...cket-ron-26x2-25-evo-ps3-falt-neu-sonderpreis

Grüsse aus KO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (28. November 2012)

Trailinferno !!!.....auf 32 km,  27 km Trailanteil.... 10 Gemsen hatten mit über 600 hm richtig Spaß


nächste Tour, wie immer:


*Samstag um Ayn **am Schloß Sayn*


----------



## cklein (28. November 2012)

Am Samstag hätte ich gerne die "CK is back Tour"


----------



## T-Brex (28. November 2012)

ja hallo, kannste sehr gerne haben hi Chris


----------



## fritzie (30. November 2012)

Hey *C*alvin *K*lein - bring schöne warme lange Unterbuxen mit


----------



## cklein (30. November 2012)

Fritzie, ich habe immer lange Unterhosen an...


----------



## ww-ck (1. Dezember 2012)

[FONT="]Moin, [/FONT][B][FONT="]
[/FONT][/B]
*[FONT="]Verkaufe Rennrad Trek Madone[/FONT][/B][/SIZE]

[SIZE=2][FONT="]Rahmen:       Trek Madone 5.9, Carbon, Farbe: blau-weiÃ,  RahmengrÃ¶Ãe 56; 2011[/FONT]**
[FONT="]
LaufrÃ¤der:     Bontrager RXL Scandium (ca. 1500 g)
Schaltung:     Shimano Ultegra, 3-fach
Bremsen:        Shimano Ultegra
Vorbau:              Rotwild
Lenker:        Bontrager Alu
Sattel:          Bontrager RL
Tretlager:     BB90[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][FONT="]Anbauteile von 2010[/FONT]
[FONT="]Besonderheiten:        ZÃ¼ge komplett im Rahmen verlegt                                  
                            Sender fÃ¼r Trittfrequenz und Geschwindigkeit im Rahmen integriert (Ant+ - Technologie)[/FONT][/SIZE]


[SIZE=2][FONT="]VHB: 2.800,00 â¬[/FONT]

Wer Intersse hat, oder mehr Infos benÃ¶tigt, kann sich gerne bei mir melden.
GruÃ Christian*


----------



## T-Brex (1. Dezember 2012)

schönes Laubach Toürchen

7 Gemsen 44 km und 1000 hm schee wars

nächste Tour natürlich wieder *Mittwochs*-Nightride
*
1700 h Schloß Sayn *


----------



## cklein (1. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die schöne Tour. Das habe ich seit Juli vermisst. Im flachen Westfalen kann man einfach nicht gescheit MTB fahren...


----------



## killi75 (2. Dezember 2012)

@ Fritzi: H.d.F.K.K 

mehr davon !!!!! Thanx for the CD !


----------



## T-Brex (2. Dezember 2012)

Killi, dein Gemsen Link funzzt nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killi75 (2. Dezember 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Killi, dein Gemsen Link funzzt nicht...


 
das ist ja auch ein Geheimcode


----------



## T-Brex (2. Dezember 2012)

ahhhh....jetzt gehts.......doch nicht soooo gehaymm.......


----------



## fritzie (2. Dezember 2012)

Moin Ihr Fensterlutscher - schönecalvinkleinisbacktourmammagemacht - immer weyderweyder - eine schöne und geruhsame Adventszeit wünsche ich euch mit viel leckerleker Glühwein - @killi: am Mitwoch gehts zu Black Keys "ohohoho - I got a love that keeps me waiting - I`m a lonely boy - I´m a lonely boy . . . . "









[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uD64ruAb8vs"]The Black Keys - Lonely Boy (First Listen) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Dezember 2012)

nur noch 13x schlafen....


----------



## T-Brex (2. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Burli (4. Dezember 2012)

Burli is back in town! Das die gute Nachricht  leider hat mein gestälter Athletenkörper den grassen Wechsel von 23 Grad auf den Kanaren zu 10cm Neuschnee nicht so verkraftet 
Hab mir beim Schneeschaufeln den Rücken verrenkt  so werde ich diese Woche wohl noch in und um Sayn fehlen. 

Burli


----------



## T-Brex (4. Dezember 2012)

Burli


----------



## cklein (5. Dezember 2012)

5 Gemsen im Schnee rund um Isenburg und Hasenpfad unterwegs.
Cdale blitzt wieder wie neu und ich war ausnahmsweise auch mal duschen 
Auch wenn mir anfangs die Finger eingefroren sind hat's hinterher richtig Spaß gemacht ;-)
Samstag geht's dann durch den Neuschnee von Freitag


----------



## T-Brex (5. Dezember 2012)

genau.....5 SchneeGemsen 24 km und knapp 600 hm......


und am Samstag



*um Ayn in Sayn und dann auf zum Schnöppel* 


*Schneeeeeeeeeeeeeköppelllllllllllllllll*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (5. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht Steig ich am Samstag in Höhr ein!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (6. Dezember 2012)

Bin heute schon übern Köppel (Schwanenteich),hoffentlich kommt ihr am Samstag durch, sind 30 cm Schnee zusätzlich im Westerwald angesagt.
Werde morgen zur Skihütte Malberg mich durchkämpfen.
Samstag Spätdienst.


----------



## T-Brex (6. Dezember 2012)

...das machen wir schon....wir haben doch gestern schon erfolgreich geübt


----------



## Judo-Uwe (7. Dezember 2012)

@Burli:Schnee,Vorsicht, RÜCKEN!!!

Mein Programm gegen Rücken:

9.00-10.00: Rumpfgymnastik

11.00-16.00:schöne MTB-Freeride Runde Malberg

19.45-21.30: Judotraining


----------



## cklein (7. Dezember 2012)

letztes Wochenende ohne Schnee

hab die Bilder mit dem Handy hochgeladen...hoffentlich erkennt man was...


----------



## cklein (7. Dezember 2012)

weitere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (7. Dezember 2012)

*...morgen um ayn ab Schloß Sayn gehts auf zur :
*

*Schneeeeeeeeeeeeeeköppel Tour.*

*Schnöppel. Kurz und bündig. Zurück 1600/1630 h geplant. *


----------



## carboni1 (7. Dezember 2012)

Könnte ich mich einklinken?


----------



## cklein (7. Dezember 2012)

in Sayn kann man gut einsteigen...


----------



## T-Brex (7. Dezember 2012)

....wir werden die "kleine" Runde fahren....also über Höhr....ohne DogCity...Du könntest am Flürchen dazustossen....ca. 1430h oder was früher....


----------



## carboni1 (8. Dezember 2012)

Wenn bin ich pünktlich da!


----------



## T-Brex (8. Dezember 2012)

...die gloraychen sieben SamstagsGemsen haben den Schnöppel entjungfert

7 Gemsen 43 km 700 hm über 30cm

Wunderbare Schneetour bei Kaiserwetter

nächste Tour:

Mittwoch Fayerabendrunde 1700h Schloß Sayn


----------



## cklein (8. Dezember 2012)

Spaß hat's gemacht. Bilder folgen...


----------



## cklein (8. Dezember 2012)

Schnöppel


----------



## cklein (8. Dezember 2012)

Schnöppel 2


----------



## cklein (8. Dezember 2012)

Schnöppel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (8. Dezember 2012)

Schnöppel Schnöppel


----------



## cklein (8. Dezember 2012)

Schnöppel Schnöppel Schnöppel


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (8. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Gemsen !Das war heute ein tolles Erlebnis mit euch auf den Verschneiten Köppel zu Radeln (tragen)! es macht echt Spaß mit euch die tollen Erlebnisse zu erleben ! Ihr seit eine echt nette Truppe ! 

Tolle Bilder ! 

Gruß Jürschen 

Der fleißige Träger


----------



## killi75 (8. Dezember 2012)

Sehr cooleðBilder


----------



## T-Brex (8. Dezember 2012)

ja Killi...wo warste heute ??....der Jürschen  und der Markus haben heute Jungfernfahrt aufm Köppel gehabt..


----------



## BlackFalcon (9. Dezember 2012)

Schöne Bilder!

Na seit ihr schon alle Plätzchen und Christstollen am vernichten?


----------



## Mountaintrail (10. Dezember 2012)

Dachte mit Spikes, kommt man überall durch.
Klappt aber nicht immer 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Judo-Uwe (10. Dezember 2012)

Ab morgen Dauerfrost bis Samstag während ich freitags noch locker 5,5

Std im Neuschnee fahren konnte sieht es nun für Mittwoch nach Spikes

aus


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo ! Heißt das , das ohne Spike s das keinen Sinn macht ?????

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (10. Dezember 2012)

...das erfährt man erst wenn es soweit ist, kann man vorher nicht sagen....Spikes für Eis und festgefahrene Schneedecke...bei Neuschnee und Matsch reichen die Nobby Nics...


----------



## BlackFalcon (10. Dezember 2012)

Bei Eis fahre ich nicht mehr....

Einen Sturz auf meine Schulter nicht mehr leisten kann.


----------



## Seb319 (11. Dezember 2012)

hat jemand vlt noch 2 Laufräder ( 26 Zoll) günstig abzugeben...


kann man eigentlich alles einbauen oder auf was muss ich achten, wenn ich mir 2 neue zulege


----------



## T-Brex (11. Dezember 2012)

Bremsscheibenaufnahme und Achsenart sind zwingend zu beachten
kannst morgen mal in die Runde fragen....


----------



## Seb319 (11. Dezember 2012)

Bremsscheibenaufnahme ist mit 6 Schrauben.

Bei der Achse habe ich nur folgende Daten

*VR-Nabe*Concept  Aluminium VR-Nabe
*HR-Nabe*Concept SL HR-Nabe



falls dir das was sagt


----------



## T-Brex (11. Dezember 2012)

Schnellspanner oder Steckachse....das ist die Frage

*6Loch *oder Center Lock.....​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (11. Dezember 2012)

Kauf dir nen günstigen LR Satz für den Winter. Mavic Crossride ist gut und günstig. 6 Schrauben nennt man auch 6-Loch Aufnahme

Ich war heute auch nochmal aufm Ross. Ohne Spikes geht überhaupt gar nix.
Wege mit Fahrspuren der Autos sind total vereist. Feldwege ohne Fahrspuren sind unfahrbar, auch nicht mit nem 29 Zollller


----------



## Seb319 (11. Dezember 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Schnellspanner oder Steckachse....das ist die Frage
> 
> *6Loch *oder Center Lock.....​



hab Schnellspanner

Vorne die Bremsscheibe ist aufjeden Fall mit 6 Loch hinten dann bestimmt auch ... muss ich nochmal nachschauen


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (11. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Gemsen ! Der Jürschen hat sich in Ransbach ein Satz Spiks für sein 26 er heute gekauft  , jetzt müßt ihr nur melden ob morgen mit Spike oder ohne Gefahren werden sollte !,,,,,  danke vorab ! P.s. Winterschuhe habe ich auch gleich mitgenommen  ! 
Dann bis morgen !


----------



## T-Brex (11. Dezember 2012)

wenn man Spikes hat, kann man sie auch nutzen

und ich denke Sebastians LRS könnte sein WinterLRS werden....und im Frühjahr nen besseren dazu kaufen


----------



## Seb319 (11. Dezember 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> wenn man Spikes hat, kann man sie auch nutzen
> 
> und ich denke Sebastians LRS könnte sein WinterLRS werden....und im Frühjahr nen besseren dazu kaufen




hatte ich vor.... 

nur bis morgen bekommen ich keine Spikes mehr


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (11. Dezember 2012)

Hallo ! ICh habe von cklein ein Gemsentrikot in Größe L erworben , ist mir aber zu klein . Falls jemand Interesse hat , bitte melden !


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Dezember 2012)

Fritzjuergen123 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemsen ! Der Jürschen hat sich in Ransbach ein Satz Spiks für sein 26 er heute gekauft  , jetzt müßt ihr nur melden ob morgen mit Spike oder ohne Gefahren werden sollte !,,,,,  danke vorab ! P.s. Winterschuhe habe ich auch gleich mitgenommen  !
> Dann bis morgen !



mit Spikes machst auf jeden Fall nix falsch
kleiner Tip:
solltest erst mal 20 km auf Asphalt rollen damit die Spikes richtig im Gummi sitzen


----------



## Judo-Uwe (11. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Ändy gibts dich auch noch?!

Mit dem Salsa Beargrease komme ich überall durch

Reifenbreite vier(!) Zoll

Auf jedenfall sind die nächsten zwei Tage Spikes angesagt


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (11. Dezember 2012)

Was ist den ein Salsa .... ?


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (11. Dezember 2012)

Muss ich eigentlich beim aufziehen von den Spikes was beachten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (11. Dezember 2012)

beim Aufziehen nicht, aber wie Andreas schon sagte, bevor Du in den Wald fährst, erstmal ein paar Kilometer Asphalt schrubben, damit sich die Spikes richtig ins Gummi setzen


----------



## Judo-Uwe (11. Dezember 2012)

Fritzjuergen123 schrieb:


> Muss ich eigentlich beim aufziehen von den Spikes was beachten ?



Die Spikes sollten nicht nach innen zeigen.

Laufrichtung gibts keine und 20km auf Asphalt einfahren damit sie fest sitzen


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (11. Dezember 2012)

Danke , nur die 20 km auf Asphalt schaffe ich vor morgen Abend nicht mehr


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Dezember 2012)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Die Spikes sollten nicht nach innen zeigen.



allerdings würde dann der Schlauch nicht mehr verrutschen


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (11. Dezember 2012)

Super , dann bin ich ja mal auf die Spike Aktion gespannt


----------



## T-Brex (12. Dezember 2012)

sooo schöne 39 km mit 600 hm....die Spikes waren absolut richtig heute....

5 Gemsen mit Après beim Rabbi


----------



## T-Brex (12. Dezember 2012)

*Samstag um Ayn in Sayn *

ohne Bike erschayn


Zu Fuß entlang des Saynstaygs mit Abschluß beim Schütteler gegen 1630 h

....es ist angerichtet........eine riesen Gemsenschaar......


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (12. Dezember 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> sooo schöne 39 km mit 600 hm....die Spikes waren absolut richtig heute....
> 
> 5 Gemsen mit Après beim Rabbi



War wieder echt schön , erste Spike Erfahrung hat auch ganz gut funktioniert ! Aber , 29 er läuft besser als das heute benutzte 26 er fully 

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Dezember 2012)

SALSA!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde am Samstag erst nach der Wanderung kommen können!


----------



## fritzie (14. Dezember 2012)

Hi ihr Hardcorebiker - hier schon mal das Motto für morgen


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (15. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Gemsen ! 
Ein schöner Tag war es heute gewesen , gut organisiert von Tosche ! Es macht echt Spaß mit euch 

Gruß Jürschen 













fritzie schrieb:


> Hi ihr Hardcorebiker - hier schon mal das Motto für morgen


----------



## Judo-Uwe (16. Dezember 2012)

Yeah, das Schnitzelbrötchen von Mittwochs war noch steigerungsfähig


----------



## BlackFalcon (16. Dezember 2012)

Tolle Performance von Tosche

Das Essen war super!! Tränen gelach, alle gut heim gekommen....


----------



## T-Brex (16. Dezember 2012)

schee wars....

und weiter gehts


*Mittwoch 1700 h wieder Fayerabendrunde ab Schloß Sayn*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (16. Dezember 2012)

wie?? Mittwoch wandern und feiern Teil 2 ?
Hat echt viel Spaß gemacht unser alljählicher Jahresabschluß.
Es wurden auch Biere vor viere eingeschmuggelt.
Schade das nicht alle dabei waren.


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (16. Dezember 2012)

Es waren leider weniger da als möglich , aber es dennoch schön und wenn die Hälfte vom Samstag am Mittwoch kommt dann sind wir viel mehr als sonst  und los geht's


----------



## cklein (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin wohl einer von denen, die hätten kommen können,  es aber nicht getan haben.
Habe mich auch geärgert, dass es anders gekommen ist als geplant.
2013 werde ich den Weg in kauf nehmen und an einem Highlight der Gemsen teilnehmen.


----------



## fritzie (16. Dezember 2012)

Danke Tosche für klasse Organisation - danke Markus für super DVD und thanx a lot to Janine D. for driving 3 drunken bikers home


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (16. Dezember 2012)

Fritzi du bist ein Knaller !!!!!


----------



## BlackFalcon (16. Dezember 2012)

Am Mittwoch wieder dabei

Und ne legga Pizza beim Rabbiii... gell Tosche


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (16. Dezember 2012)

[MENTION][/MENTION]





Rhoenzorro schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch wieder dabei
> 
> Und ne legga Pizza beim Rabbiii... gell Tosche



Ich bin auch dabei , Gruß Jürgen . Wenn's geht Denk an die Kohle


----------



## T-Brex (16. Dezember 2012)

....aber Hallo.....Pizza à la Schicko......


----------



## VH25 (18. Dezember 2012)

Danke für den schönen Samstag - hat mir trotz Erkältung sehr gut gefallen!!!


----------



## T-Brex (19. Dezember 2012)

und imma wayda.....heute:

12 Gemsen 30 km und über 700 hm
schöner Trail Nightride mit Après beim Rabbi


und weiter gehts am 



*Samstag um Ayn in Sayn am Schloß*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzie (20. Dezember 2012)

menschdahammajamommanesupertourgemacht - schadeschade - leiderleider - die allerallerletzte - es war so ein schÃ¶nes Gemsenleben - ciao, good bye, au revoir, adios, Ð´Ð¾ ÑÐ²Ð¸Ð´Ð°ÌÐ½Ð¸Ñ - R.I.P.


----------



## T-Brex (20. Dezember 2012)

.*...jaja....dann machen wir am Samstag die Erste Tour der "NEUZEIT" *


----------



## BlackFalcon (20. Dezember 2012)

Leider am Sa. ohne Zorro. 

Ich bin erst wieder am 02.01 dabei.

Wünsche euch @llen ein Frohes Fest, guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr


----------



## fritzie (21. Dezember 2012)

Ja ja so isser halt â der Toschiboy â der fÃ¤hrt sogar nachm Weltuntergang - "Alle biker lecken Schejwe â nur nicht Torsten der fÃ¤hrt wejder" â immer wejder wejder


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (21. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Gemsen ! 
Was haltet ihr davon , wenn wir nächste Woche die Mittwoch fahrt auf Donnerstag legen ?? Am 2. Weihnachtstag kann ja eh keiner und der Donnerstag wäre doch auch ok zum abspecken ! 

Gruß jürschen


----------



## Judo-Uwe (21. Dezember 2012)

Fritzjuergen123 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemsen !
> Was haltet ihr davon , wenn wir nächste Woche die Mittwoch fahrt auf Donnerstag legen ?? Am 2. Weihnachtstag kann ja eh keiner und der Donnerstag wäre doch auch ok zum abspecken !
> 
> Gruß jürschen



Oder am Montag bei 12° C mit mir Intervalle fahren.
Dauer 2 Stunden mit Ein- und Ausfahren.
(Intervallbereich 90% Maximalpuls)
Mit dabei die neuen Carboneinlegesohlen. 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## T-Brex (21. Dezember 2012)

Fritzjuergen123 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemsen !
> Was haltet ihr davon , wenn wir nächste Woche die Mittwoch fahrt auf Donnerstag legen ?? Am 2. Weihnachtstag kann ja eh keiner und der Donnerstag wäre doch auch ok zum abspecken !
> 
> Gruß jürschen




*ja Donnerstag 1700 h am Schloß - ohne Rabbi - *


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (21. Dezember 2012)

Na also , geht doch  wir haben doch immer Spaß zusammen . Besser gesagt " ihr mit mir " 

Und zu dir Uwe " ich glaube am Montag hättest du mit MIR keinen Spaß " 
Ich bin ja schon so beim Puls von 110 Prozent


----------



## VH25 (21. Dezember 2012)

Donnerstag ist gut !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (21. Dezember 2012)

.....ist noch wer außer mir da ? .....ich hab den Untergang überlebt...

wäre öde wenn ich der Einzige wäre........haaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllooooooo


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Dezember 2012)

Hay,ich bin auch noch vorhanden.
Hatte heute echt keine Zeit für den Untergang,aber beim näxten mal bin ich dabbay.


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (21. Dezember 2012)

Gemsen haben ein Gespür dafür wenn etwas außergewöhnliches  passiert  , das sieht man an mir , jeden Mittwoch und Samstag ( wenn ich dabei sein darf )  
Da spür ich die Gefahr und die Krämpfe kommen  

Grüße


----------



## killi75 (22. Dezember 2012)

Lebe noch


----------



## Sporkenburger (22. Dezember 2012)

bin leider krank. fährt jemand am Mittwoch 26.12?


----------



## T-Brex (22. Dezember 2012)

*Sporki Gute Besserung *! Mittwoch nix, dafür Donnerstag 1700 h am Schloß zum Nightride

*Killi Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 41. * in AK3 weht ein anderer Wind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (22. Dezember 2012)

kurzer Ausritt für mich....Antrieb-Totalausfall....

aber dank meiner beiden Pferdchen bin ich noch zügig nach Hause geschleppt worden...nicht in Gangnam- sondern Uwe-Style 

Danke nochmals an euch beiden, habt ihr super gemacht. Ich hoffe die anderen konnten noch eine schöne Tour zu Ende fahren.

*nächste Tour:*

*Donnerstag, ja Donnerstag !   (wegen Weihnachten)  1700 h am Schloß


Ich wünsche allen Gemsen wunderschöne Weihnachten, bis Donnerstag!
*


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Dezember 2012)

was ist passiert? Sind die Beine abgefallen?

*Glückwünsche an Killi75. Ab heute 76?*


----------



## Judo-Uwe (22. Dezember 2012)

Jens ,der alte Trailbanger, einer ist immer besser, Hasenpfad links ist er komplett durchgefahren

Sind noch hoch Ri Hardert und dann in einen für die zwei komplett dunklen und unbekannten Trail eingetaucht Klaus hat sogar das Licht angeknipst.

1100 Hm waren für mich ok


----------



## T-Brex (22. Dezember 2012)

Die Kassettenaufnahme ist rundgelutscht....
kein Vortrieb mehr
Totalausfall
nur noch Leerlauf


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (22. Dezember 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Die Kassettenaufnahme ist rundgelutscht....
> kein Vortrieb mehr
> Totalausfall
> nur noch Leerlauf


Und der Abschleppdienst ist auch Platt


----------



## klexx (23. Dezember 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Die Kassettenaufnahme ist rundgelutscht....
> kein Vortrieb mehr
> Totalausfall
> nur noch Leerlauf



du hast halt zuviel kraft in den beinen


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Brex (23. Dezember 2012)

ja, beim Anfahren muß ich immer aufpassen das sich der Rahmen nicht verzieht, bei dem Antritt...


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (23. Dezember 2012)

In Dunkeln Kreisen , mungelt man , das nicht nur Tosches Lampen aus China sind ! 

Gruß 

))


----------



## T-Brex (23. Dezember 2012)

in was für Kreisen verkehrst Du denn ????


----------



## T-Brex (23. Dezember 2012)

....wie, jetzt sprachlos....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (23. Dezember 2012)

...Du Dunkelkreiser.....


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (23. Dezember 2012)

War nur ein Versuch dich aus dem Stress mit den dicken Beinen zu entlasten , ist ja nicht so das du kein power T Brex bist


----------



## T-Brex (23. Dezember 2012)

....zu gütich....


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Dezember 2012)

Fritzjuergen123 schrieb:


> War nur ein Versuch dich aus dem Stress mit den dicken Beinen zu entlasten , ist ja nicht so das du kein power T Brex bist



was hat man dir geboten damit du so etwas schreibst? Glücklicherweise kennen wir alle die Wahrheit.


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (23. Dezember 2012)

Gebot war ein Abschleppseil


----------



## T-Brex (23. Dezember 2012)

S´Ändy


----------



## carboni1 (24. Dezember 2012)

Hier an alle Renngemsen das erste Event für 2013!
Toll das die Rennserie uns erhalten wurde! Danke an Bulls!

http://rothaus-bulls-cup.de


----------



## macube (24. Dezember 2012)

T-Brex schrieb:


> kurzer Ausritt für mich....Antrieb-Totalausfall....
> 
> aber dank meiner beiden Pferdchen bin ich noch zügig nach Hause geschleppt worden...nicht in Gangnam- sondern Uwe-Style
> 
> ...



bin dabei ... freu´mich!


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (24. Dezember 2012)

Lieber Tosche ð, vielen dank fÃ¼r deinen dank und das haben wir echt gerne gemacht ! Hilfe untereinander ist doch das was den Sport ausmacht ððµ 
Ich habe es auch ein Bischen genossen den groÃen T Brex nach Hause zu schleppen !!! 

Ich wÃ¼nsche auch den ganzen Gemsen und ihrer Familie ein schÃ¶nes Weihnachtsfest auch im Namen meiner besseren HÃ¤lfte ! 

GruÃ jÃ¼rschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killi75 (24. Dezember 2012)

Wünsche frohe Weihnachten!!! Werde am Donnerstag eventuell auch dabei sein !


----------



## gigabike_de (24. Dezember 2012)

Liebe Gemsen und Wutzen (lesen ja doch alle hier mit  ),

Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest!
Denjenigen die ich bis dahin nicht mehr sehe, auch einen guten Rutsch!

Freue mich schon auf die Jahresabschlußtour!

Liebe Grüße aus der Vordereifel 

Jörg


----------



## Dicker Bambini (24. Dezember 2012)

Hallo liebe Gemsen,
auch von mir auf diesem Wege eine frohe Weihnacht, ein paar geruhsame Tage im Kreise eurer Familien, einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. 

Hätte gerne den einen oder anderen nochmal gesehen... Leider hörte ich nur über Umwege davon das es eine Weihnachtsfeier/ -Wanderung gegeben haben soll. Bin scheinbar irgendwie gelöscht worden...

Habe keine Klamotten zu verkaufen, und fahre, soweit es meine zeit erlaubt immer noch gerne MTB...

Also wünsche allen eine gute Zeit!

Gruß
Bambini


----------



## T-Brex (26. Dezember 2012)

HoHoHoHo.....Bambini, Du alter Holzmichel......verdammt lang her.....schade das du den direkten Weg nicht gesehen hast.......die Weihnachtsfeier wurde eine Woche vorher hier angekündigt, mit Uhrzeit und Ort und und ....




T-Brex schrieb:


> *Samstag um Ayn in Sayn *
> 
> ohne Bike erschayn
> 
> ...


----------



## T-Brex (26. Dezember 2012)

...und morgen, Donnerstag, wird die ausgefallene Mittwochstour gefahren.....Nightride: 

*Donnerstag 1700 h Schloß Sayn*


----------



## T-Brex (26. Dezember 2012)

...und nach Morgen gehts nahtlos weiter, da die *BrexbachGemsen* keine Winterpause kennen, gehts immer Mittwochs und Samstags, Schlag auf Schlag.......:

*Samstag 29.12.2012 um ayn in Sayn* (Letzte Fahrt 2012)

und dann wieder 

*Mittwoch 02.01.2013 Fayerabend Nightride 1700 h ab Schloß Sayn* (Erste Fahrt 2013)

Rock`n`Roll Baby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (27. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Freunde,
hoffe ihr habt schoene Weihnachten gehabt.
Bin noch bis zum 2.1 im Urlaub.
Ich habe mein rotes Cannondale Flash zu verkaufen(als komplett Rad oder als Rahmenset).Falls jemand interessiert ist ,bitte bei mir melden.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-save-gr-49cm-rot-weisz-modell-2011-neuwertig


----------



## fritzie (27. Dezember 2012)

schönetourhammagemacht - 3 wasserdichte biker (Tosche + Jürschen) in Nauort und um Nauort und um Nauort herum - 34 km + 650 hm - und am Samstag let it rock at one o´clock: Köppel without Köppel Tour


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (27. Dezember 2012)

Jawoll ! Das ist der Fritzie , frei nach Goethe ! 

Gruß Jürschen , iner der Wasserdichten


----------



## T-Brex (28. Dezember 2012)

....geiler Fangonightridehammagemacht...

und weiter am :


*Samstag um Ayn in Sayn *


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (28. Dezember 2012)

Was ist ein Fango Night Ride ??


----------



## T-Brex (28. Dezember 2012)

....da warst mitten drin.....


----------



## macube (28. Dezember 2012)

...will mich morgen auch nochmal schön einsauen


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (28. Dezember 2012)

Ah , ich habe Fango Night jetzt auch verstanden . Ich habe auf der Leitung gestanden ! 

Gruß Jürschen


----------



## carboni1 (28. Dezember 2012)

Morgen wollt ihr zum Köppel?


----------



## T-Brex (28. Dezember 2012)

Richtung Köppel....aber ohne Köppel.......große Runde über Dog-City


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (29. Dezember 2012)

dann fahrt ihr bei mir oben über die höhe wenn ja ca. wieder 14.30 uhr?


----------



## T-Brex (29. Dezember 2012)

ja so gegen 1415-1430 in Alsbach über den Sonnenhof Richtung Ransbach...


----------



## T-Brex (29. Dezember 2012)

schöne Runde, mit 14 Gemsen 850hm  45 km und jede Menge Fango.

Helmut danke fürs Catering.

Wünsche allen Gemsen einen guten Rutsch ! bis nächstes Jahr:

*Mittwoch 1700 h Schloß Sayn*


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ja liebe Gemsen , ich Fand die letzte Fahrt in 2012 auch sehr schön und bedanke mich auch für den tollen Snack und wünsche allen ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 

P.s. Und hoffe weiter auf euer Verständnis für den letzten in der Gemsen Rotte 

Gruß Jürschen


----------



## carboni1 (29. Dezember 2012)

Gibt es auch noch die Bilder?


----------



## killi75 (29. Dezember 2012)

Fritzjuergen123 schrieb:


> Ja liebe Gemsen , ich Fand die letzte Fahrt in 2012 auch sehr schÃ¶n und bedanke mich auch fÃ¼r den tollen Snack und wÃ¼nsche allen ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr
> 
> P.s. Und hoffe weiter auf euer VerstÃ¤ndnis fÃ¼r den letzten in der Gemsen Rotte
> 
> GruÃ JÃ¼rschen



Hattest GlÃ¼ck, dass wir noch nicht zusammen auf einer Tour waren.....sonst hÃ¤ttest Du einen Gegner im Kampf um Platz letzter ð
2013 komme ich wieder.... Bisher nur Geheimtraining alleine die letzten Wochen. Guten Rutsch !


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (29. Dezember 2012)

Freue mich trotzdem auf mitleidenden 

Gruß


----------



## T-Brex (29. Dezember 2012)

.noch ne gute Nachricht....Schickos Brille wurde gefunden !!!....und der ehrliche Finder hat sich über unsere HP gemeldet ...der Karsten aus Stromerich....der kam uns am Telegraphenberg entgegen mit nem Canyon Bike....Super, und nochmals vielen Dank an Karsten


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Dezember 2012)

so sah es bei der Neujahrstour 2008 aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (29. Dezember 2012)

ja...auweia.....das war glatt

Holzlager bei Wied oder ?


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Dezember 2012)

und die beiden Fotos hier vom 5.Januar 2011


----------



## fritzie (30. Dezember 2012)

schönejahresabschlußtourhammagemacht - danke an Helmut für Sekt + Bier + Snacks


----------



## klexx (30. Dezember 2012)

fritzie schrieb:


> schÃ¶nejahresabschluÃtourhammagemacht - danke an Helmut fÃ¼r Sekt + Bier + Snacks



Beim Puls hast du wieder mal geschummelt.ðð


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Judo-Uwe (30. Dezember 2012)

85km und 1748hm=76,4kg

Da gestern mein Laufkumpel Werner als Bremser fungierte und ich nicht ins

Schwitzen kam, konnte ich heute nochmal die Klamotten auftragen.

Allen Mitlesern einen guten Rutsch und immer Kette rechts,diese Wahl

werde ich nächstes Jahr nicht mehr haben, die ist dann immer rechts


----------



## macube (30. Dezember 2012)

Allen Gemsen einen guten Rutsch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountaintrail (30. Dezember 2012)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> 85km und 1748hm=76,4kg
> 
> Da gestern mein Laufkumpel Werner als Bremser fungierte und ich nicht ins
> 
> ...



Ja, war eine schöne Tour! 
Von mir auch noch ein mal vielen Dank an das Orga Team und den Mitfahrern.

Allen Mitlesern einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## T-Brex (30. Dezember 2012)

....die Passanten gestern beim Helmut werden bestimmt demnächst dort auchmal einkehren wollen....nach der "Neueröffnung"


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (30. Dezember 2012)

Klar , ich habe ein Plakat vorbereitet mit Zugabe von lecker Bratwurst !


----------



## gigabike_de (31. Dezember 2012)

Fritzjuergen123 schrieb:


> Klar , ich habe ein Plakat vorbereitet mit Zugabe von lecker Bratwurst !



Richtig, da gibt es ja einen Slogan 

"Bratwurst macht schnell" Habe ich Gestern noch ein paar Käppis mit gesehen


----------



## carboni1 (31. Dezember 2012)

DarkHorse schrieb:


> Richtig, da gibt es ja einen Slogan
> 
> "Bratwurst macht schnell" Habe ich Gestern noch ein paar Käppis mit gesehen



Ja kenn ich............ bei uns sind es die Nussecken!

Wünsche allen Bikern einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## miyata (31. Dezember 2012)

Auch von meiner Raynsayte einen guten Rutsch für alle Gemsen. Hoffe im nächsten Jahr öffter die Sayte wechseln zu können, wenn es nicht immer der Mittwoch oder Samstag ist. Da geht leider gar nichts.


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (1. Januar 2013)

Ein gutes neues Jahr liebe Gemsen , wünscht euch Jürschen ! Ich hoffe ihr seit gut rein gekommen und freut euch auf frische Luft am Mittwoch !?!? 

Grüße und gib jedem Tag die Chance der schönste zu sein


----------



## T-Brex (1. Januar 2013)

*Frohes*


----------



## T-Brex (1. Januar 2013)

*Neues*


----------



## T-Brex (1. Januar 2013)

*Jahr*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (1. Januar 2013)

*Alles Gute für 2013*


----------



## T-Brex (1. Januar 2013)

...und an den Tourterminen hat sich nichts geändert:

*Mittwochs 1700 h 

und 

Samstags 1300 h*


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Januar 2013)

*Auch aus dem verregneten St.Aymel gibt es kostenlos neue und ungebrauchte Neujahrsgrüsse*


----------



## killi75 (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes neues Jahr ! Allen viel Glück und Gesundheit !!!


----------



## CF-Rafi (1. Januar 2013)

Hallo Freunde,

ich wünsche Euch 1 erfolgreiches neues Jahr 2013, 12 gesunde Monate, 52  fröhliche Wochen, 365 super Tage, 8760 angenehme Stunden und 525.600  glückliche Minuten


----------



## Judo-Uwe (1. Januar 2013)

So,Neujahrstour mit neuen Trails begonnen.

Gestern bei einer Wanderung rund um die Skihütte Monrepos neue Trails 

entdeckt und heute flowig verbunden.

Seit kurzem wird die Hütte am Wochenende bewirtschaftet, wäre auch ein

Ziel für eine Abschlußtour 2013


----------



## T-Brex (1. Januar 2013)

...die kannste uns ja dann den nächsten Samstag, wenn Du dabei bist gleich mal zeigen...


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Januar 2013)

???
die Klamotten scheinen alle zu heiß gewaschen,jedenfalls haben sie alle die falsche Farbe


----------



## miyata (1. Januar 2013)

Die Trikots sind doch alle aus Synthetikmaterial. Da kann man doch keine Farbe raus waschen.Oder doch ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountaintrail (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo Andreas,

jetzt wirfst Du aber alles durcheinander! 
Grün, sind doch die "Gemsen" von der anderen Rheinseite 
Die Farben sind schon OK! 
Meine Brexbach-Gemsen Leibchen sind auch in rot-schwarz-weiss. Liegt wohl an der Kamera.

Guter Vorsatz für 2013! Entspannt mit allen Freunden des Mountainbike Sports biken, egal welche Farbe das Leibchen hat!!!!


----------



## T-Brex (2. Januar 2013)

..... Freund der Nacht, ladet schonmal eure Akkus auf, heute:


*1700 h ab Schloß Sayn*


*Fayerabendrunde*....die erste für 2013


----------



## klexx (2. Januar 2013)

12 Gemsen auf Exkursion , dank Schicko tolle Locations. 800 hm , 28 km und Super Trails inkl. Fango und Tango beim Klexx.


----------



## klexx (2. Januar 2013)




----------



## killi75 (2. Januar 2013)

WunderschÃ¶ner Nightride mit 12 Gemsen. Hat viel Spass gemacht. Das Tempo war genau richtig. Danke Klexx fÃ¼r den Bergsupport ð


----------



## Schicko (2. Januar 2013)

Kleiner Protein Snack!


Gruß Schicko!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schicko (2. Januar 2013)

Bild vergessen!


Gruß Schicko!


----------



## Schicko (2. Januar 2013)

Da isset!


Gruß Schicko!


----------



## Schicko (2. Januar 2013)

Un dano noch en Verdaungsschnäpse!


Gruß Schicko!


----------



## macube (2. Januar 2013)

...hätte ich mir vor Silvester nicht diese blöde Erkältung eingefangen, wäre ich heute dabei gewesen. 

Ihr macht einem echt die Nase lang 

Freue mich auf die nächste Tour mit vollem Akku


----------



## Schicko (2. Januar 2013)

so kuschlig warm wie beim Klexx
in der Garasch!


Gruß Schicko!


----------



## killi75 (2. Januar 2013)

Schicko noch wach


----------



## Schicko (2. Januar 2013)

Grad so...


----------



## carboni1 (3. Januar 2013)

Schade das ich nicht konnte!


----------



## carboni1 (3. Januar 2013)

Samstag könnte klappen!


----------



## carboni1 (3. Januar 2013)

Hoff ich doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killi75 (3. Januar 2013)

Danke an Klexx auch für die After Bike Runde


----------



## killi75 (3. Januar 2013)

War cool


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (3. Januar 2013)

Danke Klaus ! 
War schön bei dir , wir müssen nur noch an der Pizza arbeiten , an der Heizung in deiner Garage (vielleicht Chico und ich ) und dem Dampfstrahler ! 

Aber sonst war es TOP ! 



Gruß Jürschen


----------



## klexx (3. Januar 2013)

Fritzjuergen123 schrieb:


> Danke Klaus !
> War schön bei dir , wir müssen nur noch an der Pizza arbeiten , an der Heizung in deiner Garage (vielleicht Chico und ich ) und dem Dampfstrahler !
> 
> Aber sonst war es TOP !
> ...



den Heizstrahler haben wir dann rausgeholt, als du weg warst.

das war kuschelig warm, bleibt vorerst mal da stehen.

klexx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb319 (3. Januar 2013)

War eine klasse Tour! 

Was machen wir Mittwoch Abend? 
Rabi hat noch bis zum 17.1 geschlossen


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (3. Januar 2013)

Es wird wohl schwer , jemanden zu finden , der solche Schmutz Finken wie uns Obdach gewährt  aber für den oder die , die es tun , schonmal Hut ab . 

Gruß Jürschen


----------



## killi75 (4. Januar 2013)

Fritzjuergen123 schrieb:


> Es wird wohl schwer , jemanden zu finden , der solche Schmutz Finken wie uns Obdach gewährt  aber für den oder die , die es tun , schonmal Hut ab .
> 
> Gruß Jürschen





wir gehen der Reihe nach  Und Du bist als nächstes dran


----------



## RedBullX (4. Januar 2013)

MOIN MOIN

Samstag bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## T-Brex (4. Januar 2013)

Ja genau:

*Samstag um ayn in Sayn *

...zahlraych erschayn....Tourende gegen 1630 h geplant...bitte trotzdem Notbeleuchtung mitbringen, falls es 15min später wird....und aus Erfahrung vom letzten Samstag.....die Akkus bitte aufgeladen mitbringen.....denn wie sagten schon die alten Chinesen: Wenn Akku leer, nix Licht aus Lampe....., wenn Akku voll, Licht aus Lampe ganz doll......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (4. Januar 2013)

killi75 schrieb:


> wir gehen der Reihe nach  Und Du bist als nächstes dran



OK , ich habe auch eine Garage , nur mit Pizza , Bier und Heizung muss ich dann improvisieren


----------



## Pletzje (4. Januar 2013)

...zur Info: aus <Macube> wurde <Pletzje> - das andere konnte man ja nicht aussprechen 

Bis Samstag ... freu´mich!​


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (4. Januar 2013)

Fritzjuergen123 schrieb:


> OK , ich habe auch eine Garage , nur mit Pizza , Bier und Heizung muss ich dann improvisieren


Also , einer sollte sich erbarmen , ich mache im Sommer den Boxenstop


----------



## killi75 (4. Januar 2013)

Was ist denn morgen für eine Tour / Strecke geplant?


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (4. Januar 2013)

killi75 schrieb:


> Was ist denn morgen für eine Tour / Strecke geplant?



Das brauchst du nicht zu fragen , das ändert sich eh immer wieder und Leiden müssen wir zwei so oder so ! 

Wir letzten müssen einfach Spaß haben und so lange es geht durchhalten 

Toi Toi Toi


----------



## RedBullX (4. Januar 2013)

Ihr beiden haltet die Schluss Laterne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pletzje (4. Januar 2013)

...dann fahre ich besser hinten - meine Lampe musste ich sogar kürzlich für die Hinterleute ausschalten - wirkt wie ein Flutlicht


----------



## carboni1 (4. Januar 2013)

Ja die Richtung für morgen würde mich auch intetressieren?


----------



## Burli (4. Januar 2013)

Hoi zusammen,

24.03 - 31.03 (Woche mit Kafreitag) faliege ich nach Malle. Mit dabei bisher drei Freunde vom Medicon.
Wenn jemand von den Gemsen Interesse an einem ernsthaften Trainingslager (Rennrad) hat, bei dem Lachen trotzdem erlaubt ist  darf er sich gerne bei mir melden.

Hotelanlage liegt in der Bucht von Polenca, wir holen Räder mit, kann man aber auch im Hotel leihen.
Tourguide: Burli 

VG Burli


----------



## carboni1 (4. Januar 2013)

Ja würde mich Interessieren Markus bestimmt auch!


----------



## carboni1 (4. Januar 2013)

Wir wollten das auch im März machen mit Bike leihen!


----------



## Burli (4. Januar 2013)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wir wollten das auch im März machen mit Bike leihen!



Ich schick dir n Ma


----------



## Judo-Uwe (4. Januar 2013)

Erste Stellschraube für die Rennsaison, heute im Intervalltrainig getestet.
Sie zündet.
Beginn des Rothaus-Bulls-Wintercup am17.02.2013 in Büchel (Vier Rennen)
Danach Eifel-Mosel-Cup,EMC,ebenfalls vier Läufe.
Anschließend oder zwischendurch NRW-Cup mit sieben Rennen.
@_Burli_ bin vom 18.03.-28.03. in Südspanien trainiere dort mit den spanischen Gemsen,die ich im Herbst kennenlernte


----------



## carboni1 (4. Januar 2013)

Termine
17.02.2013 Büchel
03.03.2013 Boos
24.03.2013 Adenau
07.04.2013 Kottenheim
Ausschreibung
Hier findet ihr die 2013er Generalausschreibung des Rothaus-Bulls-Cup

Anmeldung
Die Anmeldung ist geöffnet. Nutzt den Seriensparpreis für alle 4 Rennen!

Starter
Hier findet Ihr alle angemeldeten Starter. Bitte beachten dass die Anmeldung erst mit dem Eingang des Startgeldes wirksam wird!

Anmeldung 2013 geöffnet

Erstellt am Freitag, 04. Januar 2013 19:38 Geschrieben von Axel Schneider Zugriffe: 0
Alles Gute für die neue Saison 2013,

mit etwas Verspätung habe wir Anmeldung heute geöffnet.


----------



## carboni1 (4. Januar 2013)

Termine
17.02.2013 Büchel
03.03.2013 Boos
24.03.2013 Adenau
07.04.2013 Kottenheim
Ausschreibung
Hier findet ihr die 2013er Generalausschreibung des Rothaus-Bulls-Cup

Anmeldung
Die Anmeldung ist geöffnet. Nutzt den Seriensparpreis für alle 4 Rennen!

Starter
Hier findet Ihr alle angemeldeten Starter. Bitte beachten dass die Anmeldung erst mit dem Eingang des Startgeldes wirksam wird!

Anmeldung 2013 geöffnet

Erstellt am Freitag, 04. Januar 2013 19:38 Geschrieben von Axel Schneider Zugriffe: 0
Alles Gute für die neue Saison 2013,

mit etwas Verspätung habe wir Anmeldung heute geöffnet.



Rothaus-Bulls-Cup 2013

Diesen Beitrag teilen



0




Neuer Partner für 2013

Erstellt am Sonntag, 23. Dezember 2012 13:43 Geschrieben von Lukas Geisbüsch Zugriffe: 110
Rothaus-BULLS-Cup -unter diesem Namen geht der Cup 2013 in die neunte Runde. Dem langjährigen Unterstützer Teikotec/Poison sei an dieser Stelle großer Dank ausgesprochen. Wir blicken zufrieden auf acht Jahre erfolgreiche Partnerschaft zurück.

Das Anmeldeportal wird voraussichtlich noch in diesem Jahr freigeschaltet.

Wir wünschen allen Fahrern, Betreuern und Zuschauern Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Diesen Beitrag teilen



8










Neueste Nachrichten
Anmeldung 2013 geöffnet


----------



## carboni1 (4. Januar 2013)

Rothaus/Bulls-Cup Anmeldung ist geöffnet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (4. Januar 2013)

Schon zwei Gemsen angemeldet vielleicht haben noch andere Interesse.
Im Hobby-Shorttrack (Renndauer 66 Min) gehts über eine technisch anspruchsvolle Runde die fünf bis achtmal zu durchfahren ist je nach Rundenlänge.Es gibt im Hobby-Shorttrack nur eine Altersklasse Vorteil eigentlich für jüngere Fahrer.
Also nur Mut und mal reinschnuppern (Rennluft)


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Januar 2013)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Schon zwei Gemsen angemeldet vielleicht haben noch andere Interesse.
> Im Hobby-Shorttrack (Renndauer 66 Min) gehts über eine technisch anspruchsvolle Runde die fünf bis achtmal zu durchfahren ist je nach Rundenlänge.Es gibt im Hobby-Shorttrack nur eine Altersklasse Vorteil eigentlich für jüngere Fahrer.
> Also nur Mut und mal reinschnuppern (Rennluft)



66min,da bin ich gerade mal warm angefahren.
Wieso nicht 66 Runden?


----------



## carboni1 (4. Januar 2013)

Kannst Dich ja 60 Runden warm fahren und dann ins rennen einsteigenð


----------



## T-Brex (4. Januar 2013)

...dann wäre ja das was für mich...ich bin ja jünger...


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Januar 2013)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...dann wäre ja das was für mich...ich bin ja jünger...



du bist vielleicht ein Jünger


----------



## T-Brex (4. Januar 2013)




----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (4. Januar 2013)

Kein Jünger , sondern ein Gemsen Messias !


----------



## Pletzje (4. Januar 2013)

...angemeldet


----------



## klexx (5. Januar 2013)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...dann wäre ja das was für mich...ich bin ja jünger...



@ Tosche: fährst du heute ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klexx (5. Januar 2013)

Wenn ja.  
Welche Richtung fahren wir?


----------



## RedBullX (5. Januar 2013)

Heute solles 8. Grad und bedeckt sein, und Fango von unten...

Schicko wollte doch unser Guide machen?

Mal einen neuen Hinterreifen aufzeihen muss, ab in den Keller

Bis gleich


----------



## T-Brex (5. Januar 2013)

natürlich fahre ich heute....ist doch Samstag oder ?.....


----------



## T-Brex (5. Januar 2013)

Richtung:  wayda....imma wayda.....


----------



## RedBullX (5. Januar 2013)

Ja wayda....imma wayda.....

Heute etwas erkältet bin


----------



## carboni1 (5. Januar 2013)

Bin heute auch dabei ab Sayn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (5. Januar 2013)

Je nach Richtung würd ich wieder irgendwo einsteigen?


----------



## carboni1 (5. Januar 2013)

Beim Winter-Cup sind schon drei Gemsen am Start


----------



## killi75 (5. Januar 2013)

Wollte heute auch ein StÃ¼ck mitfahren ...trotz Hachenburger Cup gestern ð


----------



## Pletzje (5. Januar 2013)

...zwar noch bisschen verschnupft aber dabei


----------



## killi75 (5. Januar 2013)

Tolle Tour heute, hat Spass gemacht. Näheres folgt vom T-Brex und Co.


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (5. Januar 2013)

killi75 schrieb:


> Tolle Tour heute, hat Spass gemacht. Näheres folgt vom T-Brex und Co.


Schöne Bilder , aber wie soll ich dir verzeihen , das du mich einfach alleine lässt ! :-(


----------



## T-Brex (5. Januar 2013)

schnelle Rollerrunde mit Fango de la Rooaasbich 


14 Gemsen 46 km und knapp 900 HM...... Tousie kommt bestimmt noch vom Fritzie....

Bis *Mittwoch *zum Nightride

*1700 h Schloß Sayn
*


----------



## Pletzje (5. Januar 2013)

Hammermegaultratour


----------



## killi75 (5. Januar 2013)

Lustisch !


----------



## RedBullX (5. Januar 2013)

Tolle Tour

Heute nicht so fit gewesen, ich freu mich auf Tee mit Honig und auf mein schönes rotes Sofa

Mein Bike steht auch wieder Sauber im Keller

Bis Samstag wieder Tschööö....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzie (5. Januar 2013)

schönetourhammagemacht - echt der Hammer - 14 Gemsen ! - und das mitten im Winter - bin extra noch den Vogelspfad gefahren um 4-stellig zu werden


----------



## Pletzje (5. Januar 2013)

...wie bekommt man denn sein Bike so schnell sauber??? Mit RedBullX


----------



## killi75 (5. Januar 2013)

fritzie schrieb:


> schönetourhammagemacht - echt der Hammer - 14 Gemsen ! - und das mitten im Winter



Laut Tosche Samstags Rekord für dieses Jahr

und Jürschen, war ja fast bis Ende dabei.... aber ich hatte noch Verpflichtungen


----------



## RedBullX (5. Januar 2013)

pletzje schrieb:


> ...wie bekommt man denn sein bike so schnell sauber??? Mit redbullx


 
Danke!!! Aral


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (5. Januar 2013)

killi75 schrieb:


> Laut Tosche Samstags Rekord für dieses Jahr
> 
> und Jürschen, war ja fast bis Ende dabei.... aber ich hatte noch Verpflichtungen



Was heißt hier bis fast am Ende ?? 
Ich musste noch den Mega Berg hoch , hatte auch  über 800 hm


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (5. Januar 2013)

RedBullX schrieb:


> Danke!!! Aral



Im Bendorfer Autowaschpark , da halte ich nach jeder Tour !,


----------



## T-Brex (5. Januar 2013)

....mit dem Dampfi blast ihr das letzte Fett aus den Lagern.....ist nicht gut !!!......


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (5. Januar 2013)

Nur bei billigheimer Bikes


----------



## RedBullX (5. Januar 2013)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....mit dem Dampfi blast ihr das letzte Fett aus den Lagern.....ist nicht gut !!!......


 
Der Dreck ist ja frisch, und geht Kinder leicht runter.

Dabei immer schön aufpassen nicht an die Lager zu gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killi75 (5. Januar 2013)




----------



## T-Brex (5. Januar 2013)

super, schöner Trailer


----------



## klexx (6. Januar 2013)

killi75 schrieb:


>



hast du noch einen anderen Link?   geht bei mir nicht

klexx


----------



## RedBullX (6. Januar 2013)

klexx schrieb:


> hast du noch einen anderen Link? geht bei mir nicht
> 
> klexx


 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25602 vielleicht kappt er ja oder Fratzenbuch


----------



## klexx (6. Januar 2013)

klexx schrieb:


> hast du noch einen anderen Link?   geht bei mir nicht
> 
> klexx



über facebook geht's.     super gemacht.


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (6. Januar 2013)

Wäre der Killi bis zum Schluss dabei geblieben , hätte er bestimmt noch paar tolle Schnappschüsse machen können 

Gruß der einsame leidende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killi75 (6. Januar 2013)

Jetzt Ã¼bertreibst du aber ... DafÃ¼r das ich Samstag normal nie mitfahre und der Schicko schon geschockt war " et is doch samstach", hab ich dich doch Super unterstÃ¼tzen kÃ¶nnen ððððððMittwoch unterstÃ¼tze ich dich wieder bis zum Ende ð


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (6. Januar 2013)

Ok , du hast recht , ich war nur geschockt weil ich deinen Ausstieg nicht mitbekommen habe und mich zurückfallen lassen um auf ich zu warten . Bis einer sagte das du gar nicht mehr da bist 

Aber die Bilder und Das Video hast du echt Super gemacht !

Gruß Jürschen


----------



## RedBullX (6. Januar 2013)

Wollte eigentlich heute Laufen gehen, jetzt hat mich die Seuche ganz im griff.
Wünsche euch eine schöne Woche, bis dann mal wieder


----------



## Pletzje (6. Januar 2013)

...dann mal gute Besserung. Mein Geheimrezept: Grüner Tee mit Ingwer ... hilft gegen alles


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (6. Januar 2013)

Bei Erkältung empfehle ich immer Aspirin plus C und Zink Brausetapletten zusammen einnehmen , ich bin sehr zufrieden damit . Zink ist Super als Antrieb für die Abwehrkräfte !!! 

Gute Besserung


----------



## T-Brex (6. Januar 2013)

Gute Besserung....aber da braucht man bei so vielen Medizinmännern ja keine Bange haben ...


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (6. Januar 2013)

Wir sind doch keine Medizinmänner , sondern eine große Familie (Gemsenfamilie) die sich hilft 

Das ist doch Super , oder ?!??


----------



## Pletzje (6. Januar 2013)

...sorry, mein Rezept war zur Potenzsteigerung ...


----------



## killi75 (6. Januar 2013)

Pletzje schrieb:


> ...sorry, mein Rezept war zur Potenzsteigerung ...



Der war gut ! Aber warum auch nicht 

 @Jürchen:


----------



## T-Brex (6. Januar 2013)

Jens....WoT...?....bin schon da....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killi75 (6. Januar 2013)

@ Zorro : gute Besserung


----------



## Pletzje (7. Januar 2013)

...die Lämpchen laden schon ...


----------



## RedBullX (7. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Besserungs wünsche, und die guten Tips.

Warmes Bier mit Zucker schmeckt Ekelhaft:kotz:
Soll aber die bösen Geister aus mir raus treiben...


----------



## Pletzje (7. Januar 2013)

...was denn für böse Geister


----------



## RedBullX (7. Januar 2013)

Die Fiebergeister die ich rief bin total platt, ich mach mich ins Bett.de


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (7. Januar 2013)

Aber mach nicht ins Bett du Voodoo Priester 

Gute Besserung und nimm die Aspirin plus C mit Zink .


----------



## fritzie (8. Januar 2013)

Moin ihr Medizinmänner,
da der Rabbi Jakob es wohl vorzieht die Bombenstimmung in Syrien zu genießen tät ich mich anbieten das obligatorische Mittwochsafternightridebierschen bei mir in Kirschspill auszuschenken. 
Packt euch nur entsprechende Fußbekleidung in euer Säckschen - CU


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (8. Januar 2013)

Moin Fritzie ! 
Was ist den CU ? Kupferschuhe ? 

Super Idee von dir , kann man auch Tüten über seine Schuhe ziehen oder wären andere Schuhe erwünscht und besser , ich kenne deine Örtlichkeiten ja nicht ?, 

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## killi75 (8. Januar 2013)

fritzie schrieb:


> Moin ihr MedizinmÃ¤nner,
> da der Rabbi Jakob es wohl vorzieht die Bombenstimmung in Syrien zu genieÃen tÃ¤t ich mich anbieten das obligatorische Mittwochsafternightridebierschen bei mir in Kirschspill auszuschenken.
> Packt euch nur entsprechende FuÃbekleidung in euer SÃ¤ckschen - CU



Feiner Zug von Dir ð
KÃ¶nnte OP Ãberschuhe  mitbringen ð oder sind Pantoletten besser. KostÃ¼mzwang ?  
Freue mich schon ....

CU2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klexx (8. Januar 2013)

fritzie schrieb:


> Moin ihr Medizinmänner,
> da der Rabbi Jakob es wohl vorzieht die Bombenstimmung in Syrien zu genießen tät ich mich anbieten das obligatorische Mittwochsafternightridebierschen bei mir in Kirschspill auszuschenken.
> Packt euch nur entsprechende Fußbekleidung in euer Säckschen - CU



Hey Fritzi,  

das ist ja super,  Apres-Party bei dir,  ich komm heute abend schon mal vorbei, bring alles mit,

Partyzelt, Stehtische, Heizpilz, Musikanlage usw.....





Keine Angst.    nur Spässle gemacht.   CU


Klexx


----------



## T-Brex (8. Januar 2013)

ja supi, Killi, bitte für alle die OP Überzieher mitbringen 

.....und Kittel auch.....dann machen wir noch ein paar Doktorspiele.....


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (8. Januar 2013)

Der Jürschen steht mal wieder auf dem Schlauch  , ich frage mich immer noch was CU bedeutet ???


----------



## Pletzje (8. Januar 2013)

...werde morgen mitriden ... bin bei Fritzie aber nicht dabei.
Freu´ mich schon


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (8. Januar 2013)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> laut wiki:
> CU steht für:  Colitis ulcerosa, eine chronisch-entzündliche Darmerkrankung
> 
> 
> ...



Oh , der arme Fritzie


----------



## Pletzje (8. Januar 2013)

Fritzjuergen123 schrieb:


> Oh , der arme Fritzie


...das ist der Grund, warum aus <Macube> - <Pletzje> wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (8. Januar 2013)

aua......wie wärs denn mit :   c   (see)  u   (you)


----------



## Pletzje (8. Januar 2013)

wie wäre es denn mit "Tschööö un hal dich"  Dat versteht doch jeda


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (8. Januar 2013)

Pletzje , hat vollkommen recht


----------



## Pletzje (8. Januar 2013)

Fritzjuergen123 schrieb:


> Pletzje , hat vollkommen recht


...wat will ma uch mit dänne "Anglizismen"


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (8. Januar 2013)

Na prima , dat is ja genau so Super


----------



## markborn (8. Januar 2013)

Pletzje schrieb:


> ...wat will ma uch mit dänne "Anglizismen"



Tach bin jetzt auch im Forum mit einem einfachen benutzernamen leider krankheitsbedingt seit der Tour am köppel verhindert bin aber in 2 Wochen endlich wieder dabei


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (8. Januar 2013)

Ja dann Willkommen und gute Besserung . Die Tips kannst du ja alle nachlesen zur schnellen Genesung


----------



## markborn (8. Januar 2013)

Fritzjuergen123 schrieb:


> Ja dann Willkommen und gute Besserung . Die Tips kannst du ja alle nachlesen zur schnellen Genesung



Nochmal danke für den handschuhtausch


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (8. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich gewusst hätte das du so schnell krank wirst , hätte ich dir die Handschuhe früher und länger gegeben


----------



## Judo-Uwe (9. Januar 2013)

fritzie schrieb:


> Moin ihr Medizinmänner,
> da der Rabbi Jakob es wohl vorzieht die Bombenstimmung in Syrien zu genießen tät ich mich anbieten das obligatorische Mittwochsafternightridebierschen bei mir in Kirschspill auszuschenken.
> Packt euch nur entsprechende Fußbekleidung in euer Säckschen - CU



Moin Fritzie,

gibt es auch für mich ein Recovery-Drink von Fritzie-Sportfood??

Warme Trink-Schokolade, habe dem Alkohol schon lange entsagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzie (9. Januar 2013)

ich sage immer zu meiner Tochter: " lade niemals wirklich niemals in irgendwelchen öffentlichen Foren im Internet Leute ein" . . . und das hab ich jetzt davon: der 1. will Kupferschuhe der 2. Schokodrinks der 3. ein Zelt aufbauen der 4. Doktorspiele . . . . . . .


----------



## carboni1 (9. Januar 2013)

Nur zur Info am 07.07.2013 ist wieder der Bike-Marathon in Wiesbaden!


----------



## killi75 (9. Januar 2013)

fritzie schrieb:


> ich sage immer zu meiner Tochter: " lade niemals wirklich niemals in irgendwelchen Ã¶ffentlichen Foren im Internet Leute ein" . . . und das hab ich jetzt davon: der 1. will Kupferschuhe der 2. Schokodrinks der 3. ein Zelt aufbauen der 4. Doktorspiele . . . . . . .



Meine Familie wollte dann auch nach kommen ð NÃ¤ wird dat schee


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (9. Januar 2013)

Und andere Tiere kommen bestimmt auch gerne auf die Einladung zurück !


----------



## Judo-Uwe (9. Januar 2013)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Nur zur Info am 07.07.2013 ist wieder der Bike-Marathon in Wiesbaden!



Der Termin ist gut habe dann frei,nur auf der Homepage steht nichts,

woher hast du denn die Info?


----------



## Judo-Uwe (9. Januar 2013)

Fahre nun los, dritter Trainingstag,wenns so weitergeht kann ich mit meinem Knackarsch sowas:   http://www.clipfish.de/video/161390/verrueckten-japaner-/


----------



## klexx (9. Januar 2013)

das Wetter is ja nich so doll

ich fahr trotzdem

Klexx


----------



## killi75 (9. Januar 2013)

klexx schrieb:


> das Wetter is ja nich so doll
> 
> ich fahr trotzdem
> 
> Klexx



Ich komme auch.... Schauen wir mal was geht


----------



## Pletzje (9. Januar 2013)

...Sachen sind gepackt ... sehen uns gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klexx (9. Januar 2013)

killi75 schrieb:


> Ich komme auch.... Schauen wir mal was geht



du mußt ja kommen,   du hast uns ja die Überzieher versprochen



Klexx


----------



## killi75 (9. Januar 2013)

klexx schrieb:


> du muÃt ja kommen,   du hast uns ja die Ãberzieher versprochen
> 
> 
> 
> Klexx



Ich habe nur 1 Paar bekommen .... Bekommt dann die versauteste Wutz .... Ãhhhhhm Ne Gams ðððð


----------



## T-Brex (9. Januar 2013)

das nenne ich prompte Lieferung, ich hatte ein wenig Nass von oben bestellt, damit die Strecke nicht so staubt.....kam sofort.....die Bewässerung ist für 1700h abbestellt !!

Bis gleich...dann nur noch Nass unnerömmm


----------



## T-Brex (9. Januar 2013)

*...unsere Designabteilung hat fleißig gearbeitet...*.*DANKE Lutz* !

die *neuen Gemsenklamotten* sind fürs Frühjahr avisiert !..und freut Euch, die sehen ultrabrutal gut aus .....nochmal eine Steigerung zum alten Design!


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Januar 2013)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *...unsere Designabteilung hat fleißig gearbeitet...*.*DANKE Lutz* !
> 
> die *neuen Gemsenklamotten* sind fürs Frühjahr avisiert !..und freut Euch, die sehen ultrabrutal gut aus .....nochmal eine Steigerung zum alten Design!



*Ohhhh,das ist ja Suuuuper!!!!!*
_*Dann brauch ich mir ja keine gebrauchte,alte Klamotten  kaufen.
Danke für die Info,hat mir viiiiel Verärgerung erspart.*_


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Januar 2013)

obwohl,eine geschenkte Winterjacke könnte ich noch gebrauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killi75 (9. Januar 2013)

Super tolle Nightride Runde mit der besten Biketruppe der Welt....den BrexbachGemsen !!!  You are the best. Für mich war es heute ein Hattrick  3x nach Gang !!! YEAH !!!
Bilder von der heutigen MTB Runde gibt es in meinem Album hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/55817


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (9. Januar 2013)

Das war eine echt schöne runde mit einer tollen Manschaft !! Ein Super Fotograf mit schönen Bilder ! 

Bei dem Team macht es auch bei Dauerregen Spaß zu Biken 

Gruß


----------



## Pletzje (9. Januar 2013)

...da kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## killi75 (9. Januar 2013)

Fritzjuergen123 schrieb:


> Das war eine echt schöne runde mit einer tollen Manschaft !! Ein Super Fotograf mit schönen Bilder !
> 
> Bei dem Team macht es auch bei Dauerregen Spaß zu Biken
> 
> Gruß



Super Fotograf ist natürlich übertrieben, aber der Augenblick zählt. Und jaaaa nasssssssss war es ! Trotzdem 7 Gemslein am Start! Toll !


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Januar 2013)

... und wo sind die Büldas von Fritzies Doktorspiele in Kupferschuhen:kotz:??


----------



## killi75 (9. Januar 2013)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ... und wo sind die Büldas von Fritzies Doktorspiele in Kupferschuhen:kotz:??





Wir wollten Ihm das heute beim besten Willen nicht zumuten..... wir waren voller Matsch und sahen aus wie Schweine 
...hoffentlich haben die anderen auch mitbekommen dass die Facebook Party nicht steigt


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Januar 2013)

killi75 schrieb:


> Wir wollte Ihm das heute beim besten Willen nicht zumute..... wir waren voller Matsch und sahen aus wie Schweine
> ...hoffentlich haben die anderen auch mitbekommen dass die Facebook Party nicht steigt



dann muß er frohe sein das ich heute nicht dabbay war.Ich hätte das Ding voll durch gezogen.


----------



## T-Brex (9. Januar 2013)

der SÄndy zieht immer voll durch.....halbschwanger gibt schließlich nicht...

Heute 7 Gemsen auf knapp 30 km und knapp 800 hm.......genau weiss es der Fritzie....tousie kommt bestimmt noch.....


----------



## Pletzje (9. Januar 2013)

...freue mich auch schon auf die neuen Klamotten! Dann kann ich mich direkt mal komplett einkleiden


----------



## carboni1 (10. Januar 2013)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Der Termin ist gut habe dann frei,nur auf der Homepage steht nichts,
> 
> woher hast du denn die Info?



Aus dem Facebook!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzie (10. Januar 2013)

schönetourhammagemacht - tussie gibts leider nicht da mein HAC komplett abgesoffen war - Tosche der alte boyscout findet auch im Regen und dichtesten Nebel immer noch die besten Routen - Klasse Bilder Killi und bleib im Training - son Pech das ich das ganze Bier + Spießbraten + Schokopudding alleine verzehren mußte  -  boah war das llleeeeccckkkeeeerrr


----------



## carboni1 (10. Januar 2013)

Bis Bald im Wald!


----------



## dave (10. Januar 2013)

Es gab in der Vergangenheit bereits mehrere Beschwerden der Brexbachgemsen über provozierende Beiträge der Wutz on Wheelz im Brexbachgemsen-Thread.

Respektiert den Thread der Gemsen, nutzt ihn nicht für Eure Zwecke und missbraucht ihn nicht für Sticheleien. 
Es steht Euch ja völlig frei einen eigenen Thread für Euer Team zu starten.

*EDIT 1:*
Ich möchte noch kurz auf das Feedback eingehen, welches ich per PM erhielt (die PMs beantworte ich im Einzelnen später):

Es war nicht meine Absicht alle WoW über einen Kamm zu scheren. Und ja, ich habe einseitig gehandelt und war recht schnell mit dem Löschen dabei, weil ich bereits mehrfach mit Beschwerden in diesem Thread konfrontiert wurde.
Es ist mir allerdings auch mit den Gegendarstellungen nicht möglich Eure Differenzen aus der Ferne und ohne persönlichen Kontakt objektiv zu bewerten. 
Da es sich hier jedoch um den Thread der BG handelt und T-Brex als Chef dieser Gruppe (und Initiator des Threads) die BG repräsentiert, habe ich mich nach seiner Meinung orientiert.

Ein Lösungsvorschlag den ich früher bereits gegenüber T-Brex anführte, wären das Gründen von IBC IGs oder das Aufsetzen eigener Foren. Dieses Forum ist eben öffentlich mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen.

*EDIT 2:*
Mist! Mir ist erst durch Hangschiebers PM aufgefallen, dass er hier Gemsen-Kleidung verticken möchte. Ich hatte den plakativen WoW-Link oben in seinem Beitrag gesehen und aufgrund einer falschen Erwartungshaltung direkt gedacht es ginge um WoW-Bekleidung. Hätte ich seinen Beitrag genauer gelesen, hätte ich auch anders reagiert. Ganz klar mein Fehler!


----------



## cklein (10. Januar 2013)

....


----------



## cklein (10. Januar 2013)

Carboni und Markus...ich habe hier so Schleichwerbung von Holidaycheck für Mallotze ;-)


----------



## carboni1 (10. Januar 2013)

Ja ich freu mich schon!


----------



## carboni1 (10. Januar 2013)

Drei Gemsen on Tour!


----------



## cklein (10. Januar 2013)

besetzt!!!! 0190 hat wohl gerade "happy hour" ;-)


----------



## killi75 (11. Januar 2013)

dave schrieb:


> Es gab in der Vergangenheit bereits mehrere Beschwerden der Brexbachgemsen über provozierende Beiträge der Wutz on Wheelz im Brexbachgemsen-Thread.
> 
> Respektiert den Thread der Gemsen, nutzt ihn nicht für Eure Zwecke und missbraucht ihn nicht für Sticheleien.
> Es steht Euch ja völlig frei einen eigenen Thread für Euer Team zu starten.



Samstag !!! Nächste Tour der BrexbachGemsen !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (11. Januar 2013)

dave schrieb:


> Es gab in der Vergangenheit bereits mehrere Beschwerden der Brexbachgemsen über provozierende Beiträge der Wutz on Wheelz im Brexbachgemsen-Thread.
> 
> Respektiert den Thread der Gemsen, nutzt ihn nicht für Eure Zwecke und missbraucht ihn nicht für Sticheleien.
> Es steht Euch ja völlig frei einen eigenen Thread für Euer Team zu starten.


 
Ich bin nicht der Auffassung, dass hier der Thread missbraucht wird. Es wird nur überwiegend persönlich und nicht sachlich argumentiert. Die Häufigkeit von Ankündigungen und einzelnen Bildern bzw. Berichten der Gemsen steht der Anzahl von Toms Eintrag in nichts nach (außer der Schriftgröße, das kann selbst ich ohne Brille lesen). Durch die Größe der Schrift wird der Beitrag aber nicht sachlicher. Warum sollen die Artikel nicht hier eingestellt werden. Das haben vor der Existenz der Wutzen auch schon viele andere Gemsen getan. Selbst von mir ist bei der Auflistung von Tom eine Jacke dabei. Die hab ich mir im Übereifer gekauft und noch nie getragen und werde es auch wohl in Zukunft nicht tun. Die anderen Sachen trage ich hingegen nach wie vor, so wie ich auch die der Wutzen trage. Ich denke ich bin jemand der gerade hier auch schon sehr viele kritische Fragen gestellt hat und werde das auch nach wie vor tun.


----------



## dosenfeuer (11. Januar 2013)

miyata schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht der Auffassung, dass hier der Thread missbraucht wird. Es wird nur überwiegend persönlich und nicht sachlich argumentiert. Die Häufigkeit von Ankündigungen und einzelnen Bildern bzw. Berichten der Gemsen steht der Anzahl von Toms Eintrag in nichts nach (außer der Schriftgröße, das kann selbst ich ohne Brille lesen). Durch die Größe der Schrift wird der Beitrag aber nicht sachlicher. Warum sollen die Artikel nicht hier eingestellt werden. Das haben vor der Existenz der Wutzen auch schon viele andere Gemsen getan. Selbst von mir ist bei der Auflistung von Tom eine Jacke dabei. Die hab ich mir im Übereifer gekauft und noch nie getragen und werde es auch wohl in Zukunft nicht tun. Die anderen Sachen trage ich hingegen nach wie vor, so wie ich auch die der Wutzen trage. Ich denke ich bin jemand der gerade hier auch schon sehr viele kritische Fragen gestellt hat und werde das auch nach wie vor tun.



Es gibt Biker, die verstehen keine Kritik, auch wenn sie sachlich vorgetragen wird. Zudem wird hier auch meistens keine Kritik vorgetragen, sondern nur eine andere Meinung vertreten. Toleranz ist eben eine zarte Pflanze, die erst wachsen muß. Ich nenne sie mal Killi, egal ob sich eine Gans oder ein Wutz dahunter verbirgt. Zudem sollte  Humor kein Fremdwort sein, schließlich sind wir doch alle Biker und wollen im Wald und auch im Netz  auch ein wenig Spaß haben. Zensur hatten wir schon mal in der deutschen Geschichte und führte  am Ende immer zum Zusammenbruch eines Systems. Reitet euren Drahtesel und habt Spaß am Leben. 

Dosenfeuer


----------



## fritzie (11. Januar 2013)

Mensch Killi - jetzt willste es aber wissen - 3 mal hintereinander und jetzt auch noch Samstags - nimmst du was ? - bewusstseinserweiternde Drogen . . .


----------



## klexx (11. Januar 2013)

fritzie schrieb:


> Mensch Killi - jetzt willste es aber wissen - 3 mal hintereinander und jetzt auch noch Samstags - nimmst du was ? - bewusstseinserweiternde Drogen . . .


 

Das interessiert mich aber auch mal,  ich komm schon fast nicht mehr hinterher,   so schneeeellll ist der


----------



## Burli (11. Januar 2013)

meine Fresse... Fahrt einfach mehr Rad!


----------



## fritzie (11. Januar 2013)

vielleicht diese komischen Pflanzen die er immer anzeigt - ein Spezialableger der Magic Mushrooms - who knows - da muß sogar der Euro Uwe sich langsam mal Gedanken machen in seinem Bürosattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klexx (11. Januar 2013)

fritzie schrieb:


> vielleicht diese komischen Pflanzen die er immer anzeigt - ein Spezialableger der Magic Mushrooms - who knows - da muß sogar der Euro Uwe sich langsam mal Gedanken machen in seinem Bürosattel


 

Meinst du so einen Sattel / Stuhl / Sitzgelegenheit ??


----------



## klexx (11. Januar 2013)

fritzie schrieb:


> vielleicht diese komischen Pflanzen die er immer anzeigt - ein Spezialableger der Magic Mushrooms - who knows - da muß sogar der Euro Uwe sich langsam mal Gedanken machen in seinem Bürosattel


 

Meinst du so einen Sattel ?


Anhang anzeigen 243869


----------



## killi75 (11. Januar 2013)

fritzie schrieb:


> Mensch Killi - jetzt willste es aber wissen - 3 mal hintereinander und jetzt auch noch Samstags - nimmst du was ? - bewusstseinserweiternde Drogen . . .



Das ist eine Bergblume... die soll helfen locker viele hm zu meistern


----------



## klexx (11. Januar 2013)

killi75 schrieb:


> Das ist eine Bergblume... die soll helfen locker viele hm zu meistern


 

Was war nochmal hm?    
Gruß an Jürschen


----------



## fritzie (11. Januar 2013)

Hey Mann - der ist ja cool - so nen Sattel brauch ich auch - von wegen jeden Tag biken - jetzt wird mir alles klar - der lässt sich von seinen Mädels hin und herschieben und das nennt er dann Training


----------



## klexx (11. Januar 2013)

fritzie schrieb:


> Hey Mann - der ist ja cool - so nen Sattel brauch ich auch - von wegen jeden Tag biken - jetzt wird mir alles klar - der lässt sich von seinen Mädels hin und herschieben und das nennt er dann Training


 
Das ist bei mir auch so,  bei dir etwa nicht ??


----------



## fritzie (11. Januar 2013)

nur der Unterschied zu dir ist bei ihm klappts - hihihahahuhu - diese neumodischen Trainingsmethoden sind nix für mich - ich bin mehr so der konservative biker - da weiß man was man hat - wie die Ware aus Lutetia


----------



## klexx (11. Januar 2013)

fritzie schrieb:


> nur der Unterschied zu dir ist bei ihm klappts - hihihahahuhu - diese neumodischen Trainingsmethoden sind nix für mich - ich bin mehr so der konservative biker - da weiß man was man hat - wie die Ware aus Lutetia


 

Lutetia  Obelix??


----------



## fritzie (11. Januar 2013)

Verleihnix (der Fischhändler) : "Fische im eigenen Meer fischen ? Ihr spinnt wohl ! Meine Kunden verdienen Qualität ! Meine Fische kommen frisch per Ochsenkarren aus Lutetia ! Der Fang war gut letztes Jahr"


----------



## carboni1 (11. Januar 2013)

4.Zeile

Gruß von C.K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (11. Januar 2013)

klexx schrieb:


> Was war nochmal hm?
> Gruß an Jürschen



Das ist doch klar " Höhlen Mutant " 

Oder waren es Höhenmeter ???


----------



## BlackFalcon (11. Januar 2013)

Haltet mal ihr schön schwätzchen, ich gehe aufs Bike Hm sammeln

Wir sehen uns morgen an der Brex


----------



## T-Brex (11. Januar 2013)

Genau
und morgen heißt es dann wieder :

*um ayn in Sayn* 

bis moje


----------



## BlackFalcon (11. Januar 2013)

Und wo machen wir den Bike Apres???

Wäre schön


----------



## T-Brex (11. Januar 2013)

....leider dann ohne mich...ich mach danach den Louis Flambé


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (11. Januar 2013)

Ich stehe wieder auf dem Schlauch , habe im Internet nichts sinnvolles von Louis Flambe gefunden


----------



## killi75 (11. Januar 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUbDDbX6NhY"]Otto Waalkes - Zielkochen mit Louis FlambÃ© - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM3iTlgAbN4"]Otto Waalkes Louis FlambÃ© Oberhausen 19.10.08 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## BlackFalcon (12. Januar 2013)

*Heute ayn in Sayn um 13.00Uhr Wochenendrunde*


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (12. Januar 2013)

killi75 schrieb:


> Otto Waalkes - Zielkochen mit Louis FlambÃ© - YouTube
> 
> Otto Waalkes Louis FlambÃ© Oberhausen 19.10.08 - YouTube



AH , ich habe verstanden ! Tosche kann nicht mit zum Ausklang weil er nach Hause muss um seine Kochkünste zu verbessern ! 

Jetzt bin ich der Fuchs !??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (12. Januar 2013)

*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=956*


schon gesehen ?


----------



## BlackFalcon (12. Januar 2013)

Fritzjuergen123 schrieb:


> AH , ich habe verstanden ! Tosche kann nicht mit zum Ausklang weil er nach Hause muss um seine Kochkünste zu verbessern !
> 
> Jetzt bin ich der Fuchs !??


 
Deine Allgemeinbildung solltest du verbessern


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Januar 2013)

Auf vielfachen Wunsch,Wahlergebnissen und Umfragen bin ich heute auch um AYN in SAYN.
Ich werde sogar mein Bike mitbringen

Achja,muß ich Licht mitbringen?


----------



## BlackFalcon (12. Januar 2013)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Auf vielfachen Wunsch,Wahlergebnissen und Umfragen bin ich heute auch um AYN in SAYN.
> Ich werde sogar mein Bike mitbringen


 

*SUPER!!! schön dich wieder zu sehen*

Bing dein Licht mit wir fahren in die Dämmerung.


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Januar 2013)

Rhoenzorro schrieb:


> Bing dein Licht mit wir fahren in die Dämmerung.



Ist das weit bis dahin?


----------



## BlackFalcon (12. Januar 2013)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Ist das weit bis dahin?



Letzten Sa. habe ich sie gebraucht zum schluß.

Licht kann ja nie schaden

Oder zählst du das Gewicht wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (12. Januar 2013)

klaro.....jedes Lumen ein Gramm....da kommt ganz schön was zusammen...


----------



## Fritzjuergen123 (12. Januar 2013)

Rhoenzorro schrieb:


> Deine Allgemeinbildung solltest du verbessern



Das ist der Hauptgrund weshalb ich bei den Gemsen bin


----------



## T-Brex (12. Januar 2013)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=956*
> 
> 
> schon gesehen ?




guckst Du


----------



## killi75 (12. Januar 2013)

Geile Tour heute ! Danke Uwe ! Man sind wir viele !!!!!!!!! Und es werden immer mehr 
Mehr Bilder gibt es hier im Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/55876


----------



## T-Brex (12. Januar 2013)

*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=956


*


----------



## dave (12. Januar 2013)

Auf Bitten von T-Brex, dem Thread-Ersteller und Chef der Brexbachgemsen, wird dieser Thread geschlossen, da die Brexbachgemsen Ihre Aktivitäten in die oben genannte IG verlagern.


----------

